# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  inseminacija

## cinca

bok cure.....
može li mi koja od vas pojasniti sve o inseminaciji...
naime, unatoč tome što imam već jedno dijete, morat ću ili na inseminaciju ili na umjetnu, ovisi o spermiogramu mm i mojih briseva... tako mi je rečeno od strane ginekologice...
vjerojatno ovdje ima neka tema o tome, ali previše je toga za listanje...
sva sam  :shock: jer nisam mislila da će do ovog doći.... ne nakon jednog poroda... ali, eto... šta je tu je...
samo me zanima oću li uopće imati mogućnosti i ići na to, jer sam čula da se plača oko 5000 kn.... 
dakle, a ko možete, pojasnite mi kako to sve ide....
unaprijed, hvala.....

----------


## ZO

cinca, evo jedne teme koja ti je bila na drugoj stranici i može ti pomoći da si razjasniš stvari...
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...630948#1630948
umjetna=potpomognuta
sretno   :Heart:

----------


## cinca

hvala ti ZO...

----------


## Naomi

Draga *cinca*, nadam se da ce ti inseminacija upaliti od prve!   :Love:  
Inace, sam postupak je skoro bezbolan, brz, jednostavan i stvarno ne iziskuje puno (u usporedbi s ostalim oblicima MPO). Za AIH je najbitnije koliko-toliko dobar spermiogram i prohodnost oba jajovoda. Bez toga, nema ga smisla raditi.
Najvjerojatnije ce te doktor stimulirati klomifenom u prvom dijelu ciklusa (4-5 ili 5-9 dan), a nakon jedno 10-tog dana slijede ucestale folikulometrije, da se vidi kako folikuli rasti i kad bi moglo doci do pucanja. Kad dosegnu odredjenu velicinu, doktor ce propisati stopericu, odnosno hormonsku injekciju koja uzrokuje pucanje folikula, odnosno ovulaciju. Nakon stoperice, jedno 24-48 sati, slijedi inseminacija. TM ce par sati prije same inseminacije dati uzorak sperme koji ce se obraditi i pripremiti za inseminaciju. Nakon toga ti ces doci kod doktora gdje ce se obaviti inseminacija, ostati ces malo mirovati i to je to. Nakon toga ces vjerojatno poceti s utrogestanima, odnosno vaginalnim oblikom progesterona. Ako menstruacija ne dodje nakon 14 dana, slijedi vadenje krvi i utvrdjivanje bete. Tako je barem bilo u mom slucaju.
Eto, zvuci kompliciranije nego sto jest, ali stvarno nije tako tesko. Prvi put je malo zbunjujuce, ali ako ne uspije prvi put, drugi put cete vec biti profesionalci. Ja ipak drzim fige da uspije od prve.
Sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## Naomi

Inace, sam cin inseminacije traje oko 15 minuta, mozda i krace. Doktor s vrlo tankim kateterom ulazi u rodnicu i prolazi kroz cerviks, nakon cega se kroz kateter ustrcava sperma. Meni je sve skupa pomalo slicilo na papa test. Inace, lagani grcevi nakon postupka su normalni, pa i minimalno krvarenje, kao spotting. Da se ne uplasis, ako se to dogodi. Naravno, svaki vece krvarenje treba prijaviti doktoru.

----------


## cinca

naomi.. puno ti hvala...
a dal se to plaća? negdje sam čula da te neke inekcije koje se primaju dođu oko 4.500 - 5.000 kn.... ako je tako, i to mi otpada

----------


## pirica

> naomi.. puno ti hvala...
> a dal se to plaća? negdje sam čula da te neke inekcije koje se primaju dođu oko 4.500 - 5.000 kn.... ako je tako, i to mi otpada


ako ideš preko HZZO u postupak sa klomifenom plaćaš samo štopericu cca.280,00kn

----------


## cinca

a koje bi ja sve pretrage prije toga trebala napraviti?

----------


## silkica

Uvjet za inseminaciju su prohodni jajovodi.Znači,moraš obaviti HSG.

----------


## Naomi

Uz HSG i spermiogram, takodjer, ne bi bilo lose pogledati hormone 3. dan ciklusa. Inace, savjetovala bi bez obzira na AIH da napravis hormone stitnjace, urinokulturu i papa test (mozda sve ovo vec jesi obavila, u kojem slucaju sorry).

----------


## puki

Drage cure,

evo i ja sam odradila inseminaciju i sad čekam. Ne nadam se previše jer je prva, a i nakon svih ovih jadnih statistika što se toga tiče, ne mogu a da nisam pesimistična. Evo čitam o postupku inseminacije i nije mi baš jasno ali je li uvijek pravilo dobiti štopericu nakon ins? Ja ju nisam dobila i nije mi jasno zašto. Naravno nisam ni pitala jer u onome svemu nisam se ni snašla već sam bila u autu.

Inače cure velika ste potpora i da nema vas poludila bih u ovom iščekivanju i promatranju "simptoma"  :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

puki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da inseminacija završi pozitivnom betom

štoperica ,ti se inaće dobiva 24-48 sati prije postupka insem., ,nikako poslije

----------


## puki

Lambi, hvala puno na vibrama.

Inače glupa sam i nisam mogla dočekati da na učinim test i napravila ga jučer, 25 dc i bio je neg. Naravno ničemu se ne nadam ali je li moj dr. napravio grešku ako mi nije dao štopericu?

I još nešto. Pošto  njega neće bit u 8. mj, a pošto sam ja blizu Splita, mislim se napraviti inseminaciju tamo a da njemu ne kažem da se ne uvrijedi. Što mislite o tome?

Želim sebi skratit taj broj inseminacija što prije pa na IVF.

----------


## H2O

puki gdje si radila inseminaciju ako smijem znati

----------


## Lambi

*puki* ,znam da neke cure u prirodnom IVF ne dobe štopericu,dali je napravio grešku ne znam
kod svoja 3 aih ,dobila svaki puta 
dali ti je radio uzv prije AIH?

za test ti je prerano ,lijepo ti vadi betu ,nikad neznaš,može implatacija biti kasnije,pa je 25 dan stvarno prerano  

ako ćeš raditi aih u Splitu ,nemoj svom dr., to tajiti,sve to doprinosi daljnjem tijeku lijećenja u slućaju da ne uspije
ako će se uvrijediti bjež od njega

----------


## puki

Draga Lambi,

Evo radila test nakon 14 dana i negativan. Zvala dr. i naručio me za sljedeći postupak u 8. mjesecu. Medjutim sad uz klomifen od 3-4 dc morat cu si davat i gonale. Sad mi nije  jasno da li se to i dalje radio o inseminaciji ili je to IVF? Da li je neka cura imala s tim iskustva? Pomagajte!!!!!!

Test negativan ali još nisam dobila.Je li to od utrića?

----------


## Naomi

Draga *puki*, za gonale ne znam jer sam ja uvijek bila samo na klomifenu. Inseminacija se moze raditi bez stoperice, ali su onda sanse jos manje. Dakle, vecina doktora ide na stopericu bas da se povecaju sanse koje su pri inseminaciji i onako dosta male. Dakle, ja bi za sljedeci put svakako isla sa stopericom. 

IVF-a nema ukoliko nema punkcije jajnih stanica, oplodjivanja tih jajnih stanica izvan tijela te onda transfera ili oplodjenih js ili blastocista. 
Mozes prouciti Rodinu brosuru o neplodnosti gdje se dobro opisuju svi postupci: http://peternel.ipapercms.dk/demos/RODA/Neplodnost/

Sto se doktora tice, ako ti intuicija govori da nisi zadovoljna s ovim i da mozes otici kod nekog boljeg, svakako to ucini. I mi smo trazili druga misljenja i sve je to kao sto kaze Lambi doprinjelo uspjehu lijecenja. 
Sretno!

----------


## Naomi

I da, menstruacija ti definitivno moze kasniti par dana zbog utrica.

----------


## Pinky

kad mogu prestati sa ovim dosadnim utricima? danas mi je 13. dan nakon aih

----------


## Sunflower98

*pinky*, koliko sam ja upoznata sa utrićima prestaješ ako testić ili ß budu negativni, 
a u protivnom nastavljaš s njima kako ti dr. odredi, ako se ne varam ti ß vadiš u petak, 
to ti je još samo dva dana
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ß bude trocifrena

----------


## Naomi

*Pinky*, kad vadis betu ili kad planiras raditi test? Tek nakon negativne bete ili 100 % negativnog testa se prestaje s utricima.
Ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da si trudna, a onda moras nastaviti s utricima, ali sto se mora za bebu nije tesko.   :Love:

----------


## puki

Draga *Naomi* hvala ti na iscrpnom objašnjenju! Stvarno neznam što bi bez vas. Imam sto pitanja, a doktori su uvijek u žurbi pa sam ja sva zbunjena i sreća za vas pa opet sve doznam.   :Heart:  
Malo sam čačkala po netu pa sam vidjela da se inseminacija radi s gonalom i klomifenom. To oko štoperice mi stvarno nije jasno zašto mi ju nije dao, a sama neznam da li da ga pitam sljedeći put , a da se ne uvrijedi. Uvijek moraš mislit na druge. S doktorom sam prezadovoljna jer mi se čini da zna što radi, a i raspitala sam se i svi su mi o njemu samo pozitivno rekli. Inače prema meni je super, nježan i objasni ono što on misli da mora, a sve drugo pitam sestre. 

*H2O* inseminacije radim u Petrovoj, ti?

Svim curama puno sreće da dobiju troduple bete!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## H2O

Puki  ja sam radila inseminaciju u Citu i ovaj put bez uspijeha.Došla je i menga,sada čekam da dođe dr. Š. sa odmora da se dogovorimo za dalje.
Ja sam jednu inseminaciju radila (Posušje) bez štoperice,pa sam pomislila da nisi i ti kod istog dr. išla.Želim ti puno sreće idućim put.  :Kiss:  

Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu.

----------


## Pinky

hvala na vibrama cure moje!

sutra idem vaditi betu... konacno! ne nadam se previse... ipak je prvi aih, al onda se sitim h2o i da mi nadu  :D 

necu imati net do ponediljka, pa rezultate postam u pon. 

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Naomi

Draga *Puki*, ja bi ga na tvom mjestu pitala za stopericu. Ponavljam, stoperica uvelike povecava sanse kod inseminacije.  Zasto odbaciti vece sanse ako se ne mora? Pa nema se on sto ljutiti, zar nije i njemu u cilju da se sto prije dodje do trudnoce? Nazalost ne smijes puno misliti na druge u ovoj situaciji i moras se boriti za sebe jer nitko drugi nece. Ako ti intuicija kaze da nesto pitas, trazis, i dobijes informacije, samo naprijed. Tako sam morala i ja. Sama sam pitala (i dobila odgovor i upute) doktora za baby aspirin i sama sam ga trazila dodatne pretrage koje su otkrile neke stvari za koje nismo znali. Kad nisam bila sigurna sto da mislim, razgovarala sam i s drugim doktorom. Na kraju sam imala osjecaj da je mom doktoru drago da radi s informiranom pacijenticom koja voli preuzeti inicijativu i nekako me vise postovao.  Naravno, cure s ovog foruma su mi puno pomogle u izgradnji samopostovanja i svijesti o tome da imam svako pravo biti aktivna u svom MPO postupku. Sretno!   :Heart:  

*Pinky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu sutra

----------


## puki

Draga *Naomi* hvala ti puno i znaš da ću ga pitat sve što mi padne na pamet ovaj put. Pošto nisam iz Zg, sve mi to teško pada, ali mi je lakše jer sam još 8. mj. na godišnjem pa se nikom ne moram opravdavati što radim i gdje idem. Tu se radi o mojoj sudbini i naravno da niko o tome neće vodit računa ako neću ja.

Recite mi molim vas kakva je situacija sa gonalima, jer je moj dr. rekao da se ne dobivaju na recept nego ih sama moram kupit .

----------


## laky

> hvala na vibrama cure moje!
> 
> sutra idem vaditi betu... konacno! ne nadam se previse... ipak je prvi aih, al onda se sitim h2o i da mi nadu  :D 
> 
> necu imati net do ponediljka, pa rezultate postam u pon.


salji SMS   :Kiss:

----------


## Ordep

draga pinky nadam se da ćeš nas obradovati u ponedjeljak s velikom betom, nadam se da će biti velllika, pa da ćemo se svi veseliti :D

----------


## Lambi

puki ,
šema protokola ,klomifen -gonali ti je kao neka polustimulacija ,pošto ti za taj postupak ne treba veliki broj ampula morat ćeš si kupiti nekoliko njih sama i poslije tražiti povrat poreza,zato obavezno čuvaj račune na kojima mora biti tvoj mb ,
a za besplatna 3 stimulirana postupka(dobivaš tada 30 ampula,gonala ili menopura)koja tebi neće trebati jer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~iz petnih žila  :Wink: da ovaj postupak bude sa pozitivnom betom

----------


## H2O

Pinky obavezno javi SMS-om Laky,nestrpljive smo.Moj prvi AIH je radio dr.Š. i pogodak iz prve,možeš zamisliti koja sreća.To želim draga i tebi , da bude bingo,najljepši poklon za rođendan.Pusa i puno sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## puki

Draga *Lambi i ostle cure*,

Evo ti se zahvaljujem od srca na ovim informacijama. Zanima me samo da li tih gonala općenito ima u ljekarnama ili se to nešto treba naručivati? Kolika im je cijena? To oko mog mb-a da li ga ja moram reć u ljekarni da mi ga napišu na račun? To mi stvarno nije jasno. Inače sam jučer dobila glupu menstruaciju i pala u takav očaj da sam mužu priredila živo sranje. Pukla sam da se on tako prestrašio i dao mi tabletu za smirenje. Sve mi to teško pada, putovanje u Zg, financije, bolest u obitelji sve mi se skupilo pa sam plakala cilu večer. Inače nisam neki cmoljo al nemam pojma šta mi se dogodilo. Inače ova menga me rastura i toči ko iz kabla, skroz čudno. Da mi cure nema vas stvarno bi poludila jer me ovdje niko ne razumije tako da i pokušam nekom objašnjavat nemaju pojma o čemu govorim.  Hvala ti i vama curama na dobrim vibrama i vama sve najbolje od  srca želim.  :Love:

----------


## Naomi

Draga *puki*, zao mi je sto je M tako bolna   :Love:  To ti je normalno nakon utrica i ostalih hormona, nemoj nista brinuti. Lezi, odmaraj i cuvaj se. Meni uvijek pomaze toplina, pa osim tablete protiv bolova, jos i zamotam trbuh u toplu deku ili uskljucim onaj elektricni jastuk sto grije. To mi je uvijek super pomagalo kod grceva.
Nek ti se sto prije smiri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A sto se tice drugih stvari, mogu samo reci da potpuno razumijem. Svima na ovom podforumu dodju teski dani i tome se ne moze pobjeci. Ali hvala bogu, to uvijek brzo prodje, najvise zahvaljujuci potpori koju pruzamo jedna drugoj.
A pogledaj u moj potpis...to je uspjeh iz drugog AIH-a. I tebi zelim istu takvu srecu i radost i to sto prije.   :Kiss:   :Heart:  
A i *H2O* koja je uspjela iz prvog AIH-a svima moze pruziti puno nade i razloga za vjeru u uspjeh. 

*Pinky*, sto ima kod tebe novo?
Nadamo se samo dobrim vijestima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## black_lady

Za MB u ljekarni obavezno moraš naglasiti da ti ga napišu. I to daj svoj MB jer samo ga za sebe možeš pravdati da ti je trebao taj lijek.

Okolini je najbolje i ne pokušavat objasnit. Definitivno. Daj kratke odgovore, najbolje je pravit se blesava i zbunit s odgovorom. Jer na dane imam osjećaj da me žele povrijediti pa pitaju još više.

Makni se od svih, koncentriraj se samo na sebe i TM. Psihičko stanje, barem tako kažu, ima jako puno utjecaja na uspjeh  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

Puki draga drži se, ma mora jednog dana doći i sunce u naše živote. Samo čvrsto vjeruj u to draga, misli na sebe i TM, koji je sigurno kao i većini nas cura u ovim teškim trenutcima života velika potpora. Držite se skupa jednog dana ćete sigurno imati svog malog  :Saint:   u naručju.
 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## puki

Drage cure,

Evo depresija i sve je prošlo uz vašu veliku pomoć i podršku. Hvala na svemu i svima želim što prije puno malih bebica!!!!!!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

Krenula s klomifenima, a sutra idem kupit te gonale pa mi je sljedeći problem kako ću ih dobivati. Je li neka od vas to dobivala?
Je li sama sebi davala? (meni to izgleda prestrašno jer se užasavam igli)

Curke pozdrav i pišemo se!  :Love:

----------


## Pinky

> *Pinky*, sto ima kod tebe novo?
> Nadamo se samo dobrim vijestima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


novo je da sam imala biolemijsku t. - beta je bila u petak 15.9, danas 9.3. upravo samu sebe ufuravam da je i to pozitivan pomak - barem mogu reci sama sebi - pa bila sam trudna   :Laughing:   ne znam dal da se smijem ili da placem lol 

 :Heart:

----------


## Sunflower98

*Pinky*, iskreno mi je žao   :Love:

----------


## Naomi

Pinky, zao mi je   :Taps:  
Za sljedeci put i za uspjesnu i zdravu trudnocu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Pinky   :Sad:

----------


## EditaR

Zdravo cure.

Evo da se i i ja javim, mozda sam malo zakasnila ali sam tek sada vidjela vase e- mailove.
I ja sam prije mjesec dana radila inseminaciju i nista od toga, nisam ostala trudna. Imala sam neku infekciju i po meni, nisam trebala tada raditi inseminaciju vec kasnije kad se to izljeci. Međutim doktor je rekao svoje i eto rezultata. Sada pijem tablete bromergon posto mi je prolaktin povecan, pa bi valjda poslije toga trebala raditi inseminaciju. Postupak nije bolan, malo je bilo nervoze prvi put, ali drugi put ce biti drugacije, jer znam kako sta ide. 
Zelim vam srecu svima koje su radile postupak i one koje ce tek raditi.

----------


## Reni76

*Pinky* žao mi je   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## puki

Draga* Pinki* žao mi je što ovsj put nije išlo!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
To ipak znači da možeš i sljedeći put neki kažu da je veća šansa. Ja sam i sto imala biokemijsku ali mi je dr. rekao da 3 mjeseca ništa.

Što ti je dr. savjetovao?

----------


## Pinky

ma svi su na godisnjima... ja sam mislila da mogu odmah ovaj mjesec ponovo na aih, sad si mi dala za misliti... morat cu sutra zvrcnit cito, vidit ima li tko od dr. tamo i pitat za savjet. ja bih volila odmah, dok sam jos u speedu hehe    :Grin:  

hvala vam cure moje   :Heart:

----------


## Ordep

meni je dr š rekao tek sljedeći mj.ne odmah, a beta 0 :?

----------


## Pinky

ma ordep, to je zato sto je dr.r. na godisnjem od jucer, pa nista ovaj misec ni meni. malo sam ljuta sto mi dr.a nije to spomenila kad sam je pitala mogu li i ovaj ciklus u akciju, pa sam popila dozu klomifena i ONDA saznala da nema embriologa. tako da si  sad moram dati stopericu i doma probati old school way.... mos mislit sta cu bit uspjesna   :Laughing:

----------


## rozalija

Pinky nikada se ne zna, zato sada u akciju.
Sretno  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Stvarno  Pinky  možda  je  to  TO.
Evo  malo  vibri  za  bebu  iz  kućne  radinosti
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Pinky, ja navijam za dobru domaćicu!    :Yes:

----------


## Pinky

ma hvala vam cure moje   :Heart:

----------


## rvukovi2

No hard feelings cure, ali pravila su PRAVILA i ključam u skladu s njima.

----------


## puki

Drage cure,

evo da vam se javim. Danas napravila test nakon 14 dana poslje inseminacije i opet negativan. Možete mislit kako mi je danas. Baš sam  u depri i sad stvarno mislim da je ovo nemoguća misija jer navodno sve je ok a trudnoće nema. Ovaj put sam uzela 10 ampula gonala i štopericu pa opet ništa. Još nisam dobila m ali ste mi  rekle da može kasnit od utrića. Meni se stvarno ne da radit te inseminacije više i što mislite da li ja  mogu svom dr-u reći da ja to više ne želim nego da bi ja na IVF?

Pomagajte jer ste mi vi jedina utjeha u svemu ovome!  :Sad:  [/b]

----------


## rozalija

Draga moja
Ja sam radila tri inseminacije u CITU i znam kako se sada trenutno osjećaš poslije neuspjeha. Kod mene i kod MM su nalazi dosta dobri, čak i po njihovom mogućnost da se trudnoća ostvari prirodnim putem, pa je ipak doktor zbog svega predložio da prvo uradimo tri inseminacije jer su one manje štetne i lakše za ženu a da nakon toga ako ne upali idemo na IVF (koji smo nakon svega odradili u 7 mjesecu ove godine i beta 0).

Mislim da bi mogla porazgovarati sa svojim lječnikom i iznijeti mu svoje želje, a posebno ako je privatna klinika, pa mi samo to plaćamo pa možemo iznijeti i svoje želje.
 Mi smo ipak slijedili upute lječnika, mada vjeruj mi da sada kada razmislim o svemu i ja bih ranije tražila da stane sa tim inseminacijama  i da idemo na IVF.(svaka je bila psihički udar za mene) ali šta je tu je, idemo dalje ostalo je dosta smrzlića.

Puno sreće ti želim da ubrzo dobijš malog bebača.

----------


## puki

Draga rozalija,

Hvala ti na brzom odgovoru. Naravno da ćemo poslušat lječnika ali ću ga isto pitat za IVF. Ipak mi je teško putovat tako daleko svaki put , izostajat s posla po cilu sedmicu i opet rezultat nikakav. Nisam na privatnoj klinici.

Želim ti sve najbolje i da ti sljedeći postupak urodi plodom.

----------


## Superman

Draga *puki*!
Iza mene je 5 neuspjelih AIH postupaka. Posljednji sa stimulacijom (klomifen + 10 ampula Menopura). I jako dobro znam kako se osjećaš.... Broj inseminacija prije nego se pređe na IVF u državnim klinikama, čini mi se, ovisi o "politici" bolnice. Naravno, od važnosti su i tvoje godine te dosad provedena dijagnostika.
U KB Osijek, gdje se ja liječim od neplodnosti, ako postoje odgovarajuće pretpostavke za inseminaciju, ide se na 5-6 pokušaja, ako ne uspije, prelazi se na IVF. Ja sam upravo dogurala do 1. IVF postupka...
Svakako razgovaraj sa svojim liječnikom. A ja ti želim puno sreće u sljedećem postupku, koji god bio....ili jedno lijepo iznenađenje iz kućne radinosti...  :Smile:

----------


## puki

Draga moja,

hvala na potpori i želim ti uspjeh kod tvog prvog postupka. Nema mi druge nego porazgovarat s dr-om.

----------


## sokačica

Bok cure!  Vi ste moje enciklopedija, tako da ovdje stvarno mogu svašta saznati. :D 
  Zanima me cijena inseminacije u IVF kod dr.Š, rekao mi je da ćemo ići ili na ciljani odnos ili inseminaciju, pa tek toliko da se pripremim. 
  Pozdrav!

----------


## Pinky

inseminacija u cita ti je 1000 kn. u to nije uracunata stoperica koju moras kupiti, koja je oko 300 kn

----------


## Adry

Da ne otvaran novi post podižem ovaj jer imam pitanje u vezi inseminacije. Da li po zakonu mogu dobiti bolovanje inakon inseminacije (mislim na dane gdje treba mirovati) pošto radim fizički posao i koliko dana mogu dobiti? Unaprijed hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## bebica26

Molim vas ako neko zna, radicu ineminaciju negde pocetkom oktobra,treba da dobijem 2-og oktobra.ono sto me zanima je, da li je uspesnije ubrizgavati obradjenu spermu u supljinu materice ili u jajovode??koliko znaci stoperica(inekcija) za uspesnu inseminaciju?
Pomenucu da ja imam 27 god a muz 36,sredili smo sve zdravstvene prepreke i hocemo da probamo inseminaciju jer nam je dosta vec svega a od cekanja mi je muka.

----------


## Sanjalica

bebica26 ne znam koliko će ti pomoći moj odgovor ali ja ti prenosim svoja iskustva sa AIH obavljenim na KBO. Indukciju dam uvijek radila klomifenom i dobro reagovala 5-7 folikula dobrih, ubrizgavanje sperme uvek je bilo u jajovode, i pre same inseminacije na 36 sati primila sam ampulu ovitrelle rai boljeg sazrevanja jajnih stanica.nakon postupka utrogestan. zelim ti puno sreće i uspjeha, i naravno strpljenja   :Heart:

----------


## Superman

> Da ne otvaran novi post podižem ovaj jer imam pitanje u vezi inseminacije. Da li po zakonu mogu dobiti bolovanje inakon inseminacije (mislim na dane gdje treba mirovati) pošto radim fizički posao i koliko dana mogu dobiti? Unaprijed hvala.


Čini mi se da nakon AIH postupka imaš pravo na 14 dana bolovanja. Provjeri još, a ja vibram da postupak bude uspješan!   :Smile:

----------


## Superman

> ono sto me zanima je, da li je uspesnije ubrizgavati obradjenu spermu u supljinu materice ili u jajovode??koliko znaci stoperica(inekcija) za uspesnu inseminaciju?


bebice, već smo dosta ovdje raspravljali o inseminacijama i varijantama u kojima se izvodi (pokušaj malo pretražiti Rodin forum). Prošla sam 5 inseminacija, uvijek mi je rađena IUI (intrauterina inseminacija). Čini mi se da je ITI (intratubarna) dosta rijetka, bar u RH (neka me netko ispravi ako griješim).
"Štoperica" je standardni dio svakog postupka potpomognute oplodnje, zamjenjuje endogeni, prirodni LH skok, koji pokreće niz preovulacijskih promjena neophodnih za konačno sazrijevanje jajne stanice i ovulaciju. Također omogućuje tempiranje ovulacije, pa samim tim i izvođenja inseminacije ili punkcije (kod IVF-a).
Puno sreće ti želim!   :Smile:

----------


## AB7

Draga bebica ja sam ti u drugom mjesecu išla na intrauterinu inseminaciju sa stimulacijom klomifena imala sam 2 folikula endometrij je bio 8 mm i nije uspjelo tako da ćemo ovaj put definitivno ići na IVF šanse za trudnoću su 40% .  :Smile:

----------


## puki

Drage cure,

čestitam svima koje su ostvarile trudnoću, supermen  i cvita :D 
Evo da vam javim da sam s inseminacijama gotova i idem na prvi IVF u 11. mjesecu. Zavibrajte malo. Naravno uvijek ću čitat i ovaj post.
Cmok!

----------


## andream

Puki, da imaš jedan i dobitni IVF! Neće nas sreća s tim inseminiravanjima, nas ex Aih-ovkama  :/

----------


## BLIZU

BOKIC
JA SAM OBAVILA SVOJU PRVU AIH NAZALOST NIJE BILA USPJESNA .VECINOM SU CURE VEC SVE REKLE PA CU TI JA ZAZELITI SVU SRECU SVJETA DA TI USPIJE!!!  :Smile:

----------


## puki

Super ste curke i da vam svi postupci imaju pozitivan rezultat! :D

----------


## Pinky

evo spremam se i ja na moj 2. aih ovaj mjesec  :D

----------


## selena

ja se spremam na svoju prvu inseminaciju. Pila sam klomifen 5-9 dc i 10. DC vidi doktor tri veća folikula i puno manjih (naravno, još je rano) i kaže da bih, s obzirom na dobru reakciju mogla odmah ići na punkciju. Ja kažem njemu da još nisam psihički spremna za IVF, a on kaže vidjet ćemo što će biti. Ja si mislim, pa da i sva tri folikula narastu još uvijek se može raditi inseminacija, kakva je šansa da se odmah sva tri oplode i prime. Čitam tu na pdf-u da se išlo u inseminaciju i s više od tri folikula pa opet bezuspješno. Danas, 11. DC već se vidi da su samo dva dalje narasla. ne kužim u čemu je problem, pa bolje da se pokuša kad su dvije stanice, ionako spermatogram mog muža nije najidealniji?! Kažem ja njemu da bih ja rado primila i štopericu, a on kaže da ćemo to na dan inseminacije jer spermiji ionako žive i do 72 sata. Kako koji, pomislih. Ja više ne vjerujem da je kod mene i MM išta više školski.

----------


## Pinky

ja sam na 1. aih imala 10dc 4 folikula, pa 16 dc 3 i na kraju mi je ostao jedan... slijedeci mjesec sam 10 dc imala 1 a prije stoperice 3, dva na lijevoj i jedan na desnoj strani. mozda ti od ta 4 ostane samo 1 ali i on je dovoljan. eto ja sam na 1 aih sa tim 1 folikulicem koji je "prezivio" ipak uspjela dozivjeti oplodnju, ali ne i implantaciju...

----------


## selena

Eto, na 11. DC vidi dr i dalje dva veća, danas, na 14. DC kaže jedan veći, od 18 mm, i dva manja folikula od 16 mm. Ja mislim da su ova dva manja premala. Dobila danas štopericu i sutra ins.

----------


## Pinky

sretno!!! 

~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Biene

Pozdrav svima,
dugo vas čitam, no rijetko i sama pišem. Spremam se na prvu inseminaciju i moram 3 dc doći kod liječnika s uputnicom i klomifenima. Dosta sam čitala o samom postupku, no zanima me je li ovaj sastanak s liječnikom 3 dc samo razgovor ili i pregled?

----------


## Pinky

ja se obicno trebam javiti dr. 1dc (uglavnom telefonom), onda me uputi da uzimam klomifene od 5. - 9. dc i 10 dc je prvi ultrazvuk...

----------


## Biene

Hvala Pinky, javiti cu vam kako je proslo.

----------


## Ninana

Ja sam u dosadasnje 4 inseminacije doktoru uvijek isla 3. dc i bio je to UZV pregled i tada sam pocinjala piti klomifene.

Sretno!

----------


## selena

cure koje imate iskustva,

inseminacija je bila u 12 i pol. U sedam i pol navečer iz mene je izašlo nešto nalik ejakulatu. Jel' to malo prerano kad je inseminacija u pitanju? Bojim se da plivači nisu imali dovoljno vremena da otplivaju.

----------


## Ninana

*selena*, ja nisam imala takvo iskustvo sa inseminacijama. Ne znam za druge cure.

~~~~~~~~~~~ za  +

----------


## Superman

> cure koje imate iskustva,
> 
> inseminacija je bila u 12 i pol. U sedam i pol navečer iz mene je izašlo nešto nalik ejakulatu. Jel' to malo prerano kad je inseminacija u pitanju? Bojim se da plivači nisu imali dovoljno vremena da otplivaju.


*selena*, to što je iz tebe izišlo sigurno nije vezano za posebno obrađen i pripremljen uzorak sperme koji ti je injektiran u maternicu. Bit će prije da je to obilna cervikalna sluz u fazi ovulacije. Nemaš razloga za zabrinutost. Puno sreće ti želim!   :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

grrrr evo meni danas 10 dc, uzv super, dosta folikula, endo isto super. ali! mm je skrpila prehlada ima 3 dana, a mene je danas pocela hvatat. inseminacija bi po mojoj procjeni trebala biti u srijedu. da li mislite da cu moci ici na insem. ako i dalje budemo oboje prehladjeni?   :Crying or Very sad:   a odradila sam turu klomifena... stvarno me nece pa nece   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## rozalija

Pinky C vitamina i čaja na dušu što više, pazi se i ti i TM, proći će to sigurno do srijede.
Ja sam imala sličnu situaciju, ali kod mene je baš u fazi pred sam kraj pijenja femare za inseminaciju dobila upalu pluća, doktor mi prepisao suma med da pijem. Otišla ja tako gripozna i po temperaturom kod Šparca a ona kaže ni čut za inseminaciju bez obzira što sam popila femaru, jer kada pijem sumamed nema šanse da išta radimo po pitanju inseminacije.

Zato draga moja pazi se, uzimaj C vitamin i čaj a pazi i TM ipak je on važna karika u svemu.
 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## selena

hvala cure, nadam se da je to ipak cervikalna sluz, iako nje nisam imala već više od godinu dana, a sad sam bila na klomifenu koji isto smanjuje količinu sluzi. Dr me danas pogledao, ovulacija bila, bili smo MM i ja vrijedni i poslije inseminacije mada ne znam koliko to vrijedi budući MM nalaz spermatograma baš i nije idealan.
Sad treba izdržati dva tjedna.

----------


## Pinky

ja jutros bila na uzv. moj folikul je sa 14.6 u petak narastao na 21.5, tako da je kasno za stopericu i nista od inseminacije ovaj misec...

----------


## ZO

pinky   :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Pinky   :Love:   :Love:  
A da ti poslušaš Laky pa malo kućne radinosti, nikada se ne zna u kojem grmu leži zec. Samo sada naprijed mužeka upregni možda i bez inseminacije bude dobitna kombinacija.  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

Pinky odradite vi kućnu radinost,nikada se ne zna...sretno!

----------


## selena

cure, pomagajte,

koristila sam lh trakice nekoliko mjeseci i nikad pozitivan test, zadnja dva mjeseca UZV potvrdio nema ovulacije. Ovaj mjesec odlučila ozbiljno:  klomifen+folikulometrija+stoperica+inseminacija. Stopericu primila prosli ponedjeljak, inseminacija bila u utorak. Kako me je interesiralo hoću li konačno dobiti pozitivan lh test makar i sa štopericom probala ja i test pozitivan. Pa me zaintrigiralo pa se ja svaki dan odonda piškim i evo danas sedmi dan od inseminacije ja i dalje imam full pozitivan test: testna linija ne da je pozitivna nego blješti od pozitivnosti. Znam da lh trakice mogu pokazati trudnoću, ali ne tako rano. Da nije neka cista??? Iako me dr pregledao dva dana nakon inseminacije da bi potvrdio O i nije spominjao ciste.
Sad sam već lagano zabrinuta. Što bi to moglo biti?

----------


## Superman

LH test se ne radi iza štoperice. Također, čini mi se da treba oko tjedan dana da se hCG iz štoperice iščisti iz organizma....Draga, smiri se, prestani se mučiti i raditi LH testove, za tjedan dana napravi hCG test i prijavi nam plusić!

----------


## rozalija

Slažem sa Superman, draga samo se ti opusti, dalje od tih Lh testića, već uradi betu i naravno prijavi nam ogromni +. Sretno   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## selena

hvala cure, ja sam mislila da se hCG iz štoperice puno brže izluči iz organizma. Onda još tjedan dana čekanja i sve ću znati!

----------


## silkica

Samo sam htjela reći da vam držim palčeve.Meni je uspjela četvrta inseminacija!

----------


## Pinky

hvala silkice, treba nam poticaja!   :Heart:

----------


## tinaka

Danas mi je peti dan od inseminacije u prirodnom i imam jake bolove u jajnicima i peku me (to nisam nikad prije doživjela a sklona sam upalama). Jel nekome bilo isto tako?! Malo sam zbunjena :?

----------


## životna želja

Cure, 

Ja sam bila na prvoj inseminaciji prošli mjesec koja nije uspjela na Sv. Duhu.
Idem opet na inseminaciju ali sam dobila u petak navečer i danas mi je u biti 3. dan ciklusa i ne znam kaj da radim. 
Neću na svoju ruku nešto piti, a neću propustiti ciklus. 
Da li da nazovem doktora B. sutra, dal ga uopće mogu dobiti na telefon pa da vidim što da radim. 
Nažalost sutra ujutro nikako ne mogu doći gore kad su folikulometrije jer moram biti na poslu. Da li uopće mogu doći samo tak gore? 
Mislim znam da se klomifeni mogu piti i od 4. dana ciklusa. 
Skroz sam zbunjena. 

Nadam se da će mi neko dati neki savjet..... 

Hvala....

----------


## BLIZU

imas priv.poruku sretno ti!!!  :Wink:

----------


## sokačica

> Danas mi je peti dan od inseminacije u prirodnom i imam jake bolove u jajnicima i peku me (to nisam nikad prije doživjela a sklona sam upalama). Jel nekome bilo isto tako?! Malo sam zbunjena :?



Draga moja, to bi ti moglo značiti i jednu lijepu  vjest. Meni je uspjela inseminacija iz prve, ali ta dva tjedna koja sam čekala rezultat bila su mi prestrašna koliko me sve boljelo, mislila sam da ću dobiti mengu i da će to biti potop. 
  Evo želim ti od sveg srca i tebi i svim curkama da vam se sva bol što prije isplati i da dobijete plusiće na svojim testovima.

----------


## darcy

Sokačica i Silkica, oduševljenja sam vašom potrporom, puuuuuuuuuuno vam hvala. Uskoro idem na inseminaciju i držim vas za riječ. Baš vam hvala što ste mi to napisale.

----------


## ksena28

i ja se pridružujem timu "inseminacija", danas me dr A razveselio rekavši kako ćemo prvo to probati.

ali moram prvo na HSG... cure, gdje ste ga vi radile, koliko ste ga čekale i sl? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve suborke   :Heart:

----------


## darcy

Ksena, opisala sam ti kako mi je bilo na HSG-u u temi potp. na VV. Vidim da smo obje isto godište, imamo istu bračnu dg i istog dr. Pokušaj obaviti privatno HSG. I nama je dr. A preporučio inseminaciju. Idem krajem mjeseca, a na HSG-u sam bila 27.10., tako da ne misliš da ćeš morati pauzirati. Na HSG ideš negdje zadnji dan ciklusa (da ne bi slučajno bila trudna ili da ne bi krenula u odnose, pa da te onda zrače). Mene je bolilo, ali vidim da sam ja rijetka po tom pitanju. Rekao mi je taj dr. da boli ako postupak uspije. Probaj si to srediti privatno, mislim da košta oko 1600kn i želim ti da što prije ostaneš trudna. Mnoge su nakon HSG-a i uspijele. Baš imam kolegicu s posla koja je nakon HSG-a već bila naručena za MPO i ostala trudna prirodno, a mužu je također bio problem u spremijima. Sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## alec

*darcy* - kako misliš da se na hsg ide zadnji dan ciklusa ( možda si mislila na zadnji dan m) :? ? ja sam radila hsg 9 dc i znam da se hsg radi u prvoj polovici ciklusa.

----------


## ksena28

darcy   :Kiss:  

naručeni smo za sljedeći ciklus (isto 9 dc, kak si ti išla zadnji dan?) na POL IVF. Imam dopunsko privatno pa sam ih onak bezveze pitala jel bi mi to mogli pokriti, a kad tamo - odgovor DA. 

E sad me jedino muči što si mi rekli da ću dobit samo ketonal, dakle apaurin i drugi opijati isključeni...  :Sad:  Hm, malo mi je to bed, ali prošla sam svakojake gluposti dosad pa ću i to....

~~~~~~~~~~~~ darcy posebno za tebe 

~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve u postupku, čekalice bete i trudnjače   :Grin:

----------


## darcy

Moja kolegica je išla 8. dan ciklusa, a mene su naručili 12. dan ciklusa, jer prije nisu imali mjesta - bila sam u državnoj bolnici, jer sam mislila - čemu plaćati. Onda sam ti ja s njim razgovarala oko anamneze, jelte, a on meni rekao da on "svaku propuše". Nakon pretrage mi je rekao da ću sad sigurno ostati trudna, a ja sam si mislila: "I bolje ti je..." Publika s dr. strane stakla su mi nakon rtg-a rekli "Hvala, dođite nam opet", a ja: "Ma jedva čekam!"  :Laughing:  
Ajde se javi kad se riješiš. Kolko sam čitala za sve cure koje su išle privatno, još mislim da ni jedna nije rekla da ju je nešto posebno boljelo, nadam se da će i tebi proći što bezbolnije. MOžeš ti to ako sam mogla i ja.   :Wink:

----------


## darcy

PAŽNJA,
Alec, hvala na upozorenju - imaš pravo, radi se zadnji dan menstruacije. Sve koje idete na HSG, dakle - zadnju dan menstruacije!
Oprostite, zbunila sam se. Valjda mi je mozak za danas ishlapio već.

----------


## alec

*darcy* - ja sam radila hsg na SD-u i nije me ništa boljelo. ali sam čula dosta cura koje su radile hsg u čk da je bilo prestrašno koliko je boljelo.

----------


## darcy

Ma nevjerojatno kako ja uvijek znam najgore izabrati!  :Laughing:   Vidi se da su mi VV preporučili drugi, tko zna što bih ja tako pametna odabrala.  :Embarassed:

----------


## iva_luca

Djevojčice, HSG je bolan u slučajevima kad postoji opstrukcija, tj. kad je došlo do začepljenja jajovoda. Bez obzira gdje ga radile  :/  
Ako vas nije boljelo, e, to znači da ste dvostruko sretne!

----------


## ksena28

onda ću se posebno moliti da me ništa ne boli...  8) 

e, a jel istina da se zbog rentgena taj mjesec trebamo posebno čuvati, jer kao može utjecat na plod... jel zna iko ikoga tko je baš tad prirodno začeo?

----------


## darcy

Ja sam taj mjesec pauzirala i suzdržala. Osim toga, nakon pretrage sam mislila da neću nikom pustiti da mi se približi!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## necija mama

I ja sam mislila da ću nakon hsg stavit pojas nevinosti, ali...  :Grin:

----------


## darcy

Alec,
Molim te samo potvrdi je li ti stigao moj odgovor na pp, jer ti ja nisam baš vješta u tome.

----------


## ksena28

ponovljam se jer sam ovo pisala i na temi VV..

ukratko: iako nam dr A sugerira AIH, a mene šalje na HSG, MM otišao dr Č i on mu rekao da s obzirom na njegovu dijagnozu i gotovo sve morfološki neispravne spermije - AIH nije najsretniji izbor. 

što sad? kome vjerovati? taman kad sam se počela nadat da bi kroz mjesec dva moglo se sve pokrenuti, sad to...

----------


## iva_luca

ksena, bez obzira na loš spermiogram, nije loše znati kakvo je stanje s jajovodima  :/  
A je li dr. A vidio nalaz dr. Č? Ako na nalazu piše preporuka za isključivo IVF/ICSI, onda možeš mirne duše odbiti AIH i reći da želiš odmah dalje! Ne vjerujem da bi dr. A. inzistirao na AIH ako su i preporuke i tvoje želje drugačije.

----------


## ksena28

na prvom nalazu dr Č napisao samo dijagnozu, preporuku što i kako dalje ne, tako da sad čekam drugi nalaz. s tim da mi na prvom iz petrove piše preporuka za IVF/ET samo to...

 :?

----------


## pirica

*ksena* ja mislim da dr. A predlaže AIH čisto da se nešto radi dok čekate red na IVF/ICSI, jer imaju i oni neki plan po kojem rade

----------


## ksena28

to i ja mislim... samo sam se stvarno ponadala da su nalazi postali malo obećavajući i da su nam šanse veće i bolje. mislim da ću ipak pokušati dobiti drugo mišljenje negdje privatno.

----------


## darcy

Da, možda ti je dr. A rekao da ideš na AIH da ne gubiš vrijeme do dolaska nalaza. Druga solucija je ICSI, ali to valjda možeš tek kad stignu najnoviji nalazi. OSim toga, mislim da na VV više razmatraju muškarca nego u drugim bolnicama, zato valjda ni ne priznaju nalaze spermiograma iz drugih ustanova.
Mislim da nam je susret neizbježan!  :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

da, ali pazi ovo: MM spermiogram s VV veli da su mu svi spermiji morfološki neispravni, na što mu dr Č kaže: Očito je došlo do neke greške u labosu?!  :?

----------


## a72

> onda ću se posebno moliti da me ništa ne boli...  8) 
> 
> e, a jel istina da se zbog rentgena taj mjesec trebamo posebno čuvati, jer kao može utjecat na plod... jel zna iko ikoga tko je baš tad prirodno začeo?


ksena28,ja sam poslije 3 godine pokusavanja, uspjela u ciklusu u kojem je bio hsg,i bas su mi bili naglasili da nikako taj ciklus ne propustim! Nije mi bio bolan hsg, iz divne trudnoce imam 9-god. curu,zivu,zdravu i sve naj naj   :Heart:   ne brini , i sretno!  (vec dugo opet ne uspijevamo, ali to je vec druga prica-iduci mjesec moj prvi AIH)

----------


## ksena28

ksena28,ja sam poslije 3 godine pokusavanja, uspjela u ciklusu u kojem je bio hsg,i bas su mi bili naglasili da nikako taj ciklus ne propustim! Nije mi bio bolan hsg, iz divne trudnoce imam 9-god. curu,zivu,zdravu i sve naj naj   :Heart:   ne brini , i sretno!  (vec dugo opet ne uspijevamo, ali to je vec druga prica-iduci mjesec moj prvi AIH)[/quote]

ajme hvala ti na ovom - vratila si mi osmjeh na lice.........   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## darcy

Molim vas, tko ima iskustva - kada imati odnose prije i nakon AIH? Jesu li vam dr. šta rekli o tome?

----------


## rozalija

Moje iskustvo po pitanju toga je da mi je dr. rekao prije AIH ne smiju se imati odnosi bar 3-4 dana a nakon AIH doktor nam je preporučio malo intezivnije odnose od samog dana kada smo imali AIH pa još bar 3-4 dana nakon obavljene inseminacije i to baš je dva puta ponovio intezivniji odnosi.

----------


## Denny

Treba li na nalazu ili otpusnom pismu nakon AIH pisati koliko je bilo spermija ili ne?

----------


## Pinky

meni nikada nije pisalo nista o muzevom spermiogramu nakon aih.

evo 2. sam obavila u nedjelju.... imala sam 4 folikula prije stoperice, sto je puno bolje nego 1 kojeg sam imala na prvom aih a koji je rezultirao biokemijskom....

sad guram utrice i molim majku prirodu da me iznenadi sa blizancima   :Laughing:   mos mislit....  :Laughing:

----------


## negra

Drage moje, citam vas vec nedeljama i evo odlucih se da sa vama podijelim svoju pricu koja js nema sretan kraj ali kome se muz i ja taaaako nadamo...

Trudicu se da budem sto kraca, a da opet kazem sve.
Ja sam '77. godiste, muz '75. Neostvarena zelja za djetetom traje vec 2 godine. Zadnjih mjeseci smo poceli ici na intenzivnije preglede. Kod mene sve u redu, 13.11. na 8 dc sam isla na Echovist (tako ovdje u Njemackoj nazivaju pregled prohodnosti jajovoda ultrazvukom) i lijevi jajovod prohodan potpuno, lijevi je malo stekao ali isto ok. Muzev spermiogram katastofa   :Sad:  Radio ga je u martu, nakon vitaminskih tbl sa cinkom i selenom, ponovio pregled u julu, bez pomaka. 
Malo ja to ispreturano sad sve opisa, ali shvatate sustinu  :Smile:  
I tako...preporuka je inseminacija. Danas su mi mjerili folikul (samo jedan koliko sam shvatila, jos nisam najbolja sa njemackim) koji iznosi 2 cm, izvadili krv da vide razinu estrogena. Muz ih je maloprije zvao kazu da veceras moram dobiti injekciju Predalon-a, objasnili su nam jos jutros sve oko davanja...Je li to ta stoperica o kojoj pricate? Jos sam nova u svemu ovome...
Sutra onda u pola 11 sa spermom kod njih.
Frka me hvata...muza jos i vise jer se ponudio da mi on da injekciju a sad me zove na posao i frkise  :Smile:  Kaze, drzacu ti ja kozu na stomaku, a ti lupaj!  :Smile:  Muskarci!

Planiram ostati sa vama, znam da ce mi trebati neko ko razumije i prolazi isto...Naravno i svi vasi savjeti su dobrodosli, a mozda i ja pomognem nekome sa svojim iskustvom s obzirom da zivim u Njemackoj.
Za sad pozdrav svima od negre i izvinite sto sam malo pogubljena  :Smile:

----------


## darcy

Draga Nera,
Dobrodošla i budi sutra hrabra. Nemaš se čega bojati. Inseminacija navodno ne boli (ja sam shvatila da je to kao kad ideš na PAPA test). Idem tek sljedeći tjedan na prvu inseminaciju, ali ove sve cure kažu da to ne boli. Boli punkcija kad se radi IVF i to zato jer u ovoj našoj bolnici nemaju anesteziologa - inače se to radi u anesteziji, pa ne osjećaš kad ti vade jajne stanice. Ali inseminacija ne boli. Samo ti misli na svoj plusić i javi nam kako si!  :Razz:

----------


## Denny

Negra, dobro nam došla!
Ja sam prije 12 dana radila inseminaciju i mogu ti reći da zaista ništa ne boli. Samo se opusti, kao da radiš PAPA test i sve je gotovo za pet minuta. Poslije još ležiš pola sata i ideš kući.
Puno je teže kasnije čekati dva tjedna da li je uspjelo. Mi ćemo to saznati prekosutra.
Želim ti puno sreće i da nam se javiš sa lijepim vijestima!  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## iva_luca

Negra, dobro došla!
Ta injekcija koju trebaš piknuti večeras je štoperica. A što se samog postupka tiče, gotovo da ga nećeš niti osjetiti!
Ono što me pomalo čudi je činjenica da su vam dva uzastopna spermiograma bila loša (pitanje je koliko loša!) a da vam svejedno preporučaju AIH. Znam da se iz postojećeg materijala može svojevrsnim centifugiranjem (ne mogu se točno sjetiti kako se točno zove) izdvojiti najkavalitetnije spermiće, ali ipak... 
Sretno i nek bude bingo iz prve!

----------


## negra

Hvala vam svima na dobrodoslici i lijepim zeljama   :Heart:  
Uspjeli smo se piknuti  :D Ja sam pripremila sve, a dragi muz je obavio najvazniji dio. Prvo mu je bilo frka, ali kad je proslo bio je sav ponosan i kaze - mogao bih ja to i cesce... Neka hvala   :Smile:  

Iva, nisu bas spermiogrmi totalna katastrofa, ali spominjali su to centrifugiranje i obradu, pa eto nadam se da znaju sta rade....

Denny, od sveg srca ti zelim da prekosutra imas lijepe vijesti za nas!!! Javi obavezno..

Darcy, bez brige javicu jos sutra kako je sve proslo i kakva je procedura ovdje. Nisam uopste prepadnuta, nije me strah samog postupka, ali cekanje, e to nece biti lako...

----------


## H2O

Negra dobro nam došla 

Bravo za TM i pikanje.Kao što kaže iva_luca neka to bude bingo iz prve,kao kod mene.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Denny ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za +
Darcy i ja idem idući tjedan na aih,u petak prva folikulometrija,zajedno čekamo betu .Sretno draga i da sve bude ok
Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jednu ili dvije mrvice

----------


## BINJA

08.12. sam naručena na HSG, privatno, ali ne radi se rengenski nego uzv.
Ali ja sam cijelo vrijeme mislila da je to samo nekakva pretraga koja ne uključuje propuhivanje jajovoda, no sad po ovome što sam pročitala na forumu, kažete da je to isto????

----------


## Denny

Draga BINJA, dobro nam došla!
HSG ti je u stvari propuhivanje jajovoda, može se raditi rentgensli ili ultrazvučno. Pretraga je malo bolna, ali izdržljiva i pokazat će da li su tvoji jajovodi prohodni. 
Idi na forum PRIJE ZAČEĆA i potraži temu HSG. Tamo ćeš pronaći sve o postupku i iskustva cura koje su ga prošle.
Znaj da mnoge cure upravo nakon HSG-a ostanu trudne, i to od srca želim
i tebi.

----------


## BINJA

Hvala Denny,
a tako sam se nadala da je to nešto bezbolno, no dobro što je tu je!
Nakon svega proći će i to.
Ja i suprug inače četri godine radimo na djetetu, no prošle godine mi je otkirvena endometrioza, odstranjen dio jajnika i dr. je rekao da nakon toga postoji velika šansa za trudnoću međutim ništa.
Tako da idući mjesec (naravno ako HSG bude uredan) krećemo na prvu inseminaciju.

----------


## Denny

Ništa ne brini, sigurno ćeš dobiti i inekciju protiv bolova. Pokušaj se što više opustiti i sve je gotovo doslovno u pet minuta (skupa sa svlačenjem i oblačenjem!)
A inseminacija nakon HSG-a mi se čini izvrsna ideja jer će spermićima put biti 'propuhan' i skraćen, pa su puno veće šanse da uspijete.   :Kiss:

----------


## BINJA

Hvala ti još jednom. mislim da je najgore u svemu tome ovo čekanje, ali proći će i to!
Nego ti sutra saznaješ rezultate, molim te javi nam.
Držim ti fige!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Saint:

----------


## negra

I bila i ja na inseminaciji...
Stigli tamo desetak min ranije, dali spermu na obradu i vec za 15 min sam bila na stolu. Stvarno, kao sto ste  rekle sve je bilo gotovo za par minuta. Ali ovdje nema nikakvog lezanja posle toga. Cim je zavsio, kaze dr mozete kuci. Ja zbunjena, rekoh pa zar ne bi trebala odlezati malo, on kaze nema potrebe  :? Vi ste sve lezale bar pola sata, zar ne?
I da, da li su i vasi muzici morali u spermu nasuti neku ampulu koju su vam prethodno dali uz casicu? Mozda u tome ima neka caka....
Za 7 dana idem dati krv na analizu. Da li je moguce da vec tada nesto vide?
Koliko sam vidjela na uputstvu od Predalona pise da test na trudnocu moze do 10 dana nakon primjene da bude lazno pozitivan.

A da ste me vidjele na putu kuci, ja se sva stisla, koraci maleni, bojim se da ne iscuri    :Smile:  
Dva do tri sata posle sam lezala, narucili klopicu, a popodne otisla u kancelariju da radim. Nista naporno, samo se sjedi...
Svi vasi savjeti o ovome vremenu posle su i vise nego dobrodosli...
Pitala sam dr za odnose, kaze slobodno    :Smile:  
E to mi se svidja   :Wink:

----------


## pirica

*negra* malo ti je rano već nakon 7 dana vadit ß :? trebalo bi proć bar 14 dana

----------


## Denny

Negra, za ležanje ne brini. Meni je doktor rekao da spermiji NE MOGU izaći iz maternice i da u stvari opće nema potrebe ležati, ali eto, kod nas je takva praksa. Može izaći jedino malo tekućine koju oni koriste i malo sluzi.
Mi nismo dobili nikakvu ampulu za spermu niti sam čula da je to netko dobio.
Odmaraj ovih dva-tri dana, ali živi normalno, samo nemoj premještati namještaj po kući i slično.    :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

Što se tiće odnosa obavezno utvrdite gradivo još ovih dan dva jer će vam to povećati šanse za uspjeh.
A pošto za sedam dana vadiš krv, to sigurno nije beta jer je još prerano da se vidi da li si trudna. Pretpostavljam da će ti vaditi progesteron jer je on najvažniji za prve dane trudnoće.

----------


## H2O

Negra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za +
Denny   :Cekam:

----------


## darcy

Draga H2O,
Jako si me razveselila kad sam vidjela da ti je jedna inseminacija uspjela od prve. Je li to isto bilo na VV i imaš li neki recept?  :Trep trep:  
Jesu li ti rekli hoćeš li sad, nakon 4 pokušaja AIH ići na IVF ili nešto drugo (zanima me jer MM ima sličnu dg: astenoteratozoospermia). Idem sad popiti macinu travu, pa se čujemo.  :Coffee:

----------


## BLIZU

draga negra drzi se i sretno ti ja danas navecer primam stopericu i u subotu idem na drugi aih...
svima zelim puno uspjeha!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## H2O

BLIZU sretno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za subotu

Darcy ,da,da meni je uspio prvi AIH,tek sada vidim koliko smo imali sreće.Dr. kaže da su i godine bile u pitanju (23) a nemam ni sada puno (30 :/ ).Aih smo radili na sv.Duhu a sada sam u Splitu kod istog doktora.
Sutra idem na folikulometrijom da vidim jesmo li išta uzgojili pa idemo na još jedan aih.Ne znam šta dalje ako ne uspije ,ja se iskreno nadam bingu ovaj put.  :Wink:  Ako ne bude ništa,onda uzimam mali odmor,jer zadnjih pola godine nisam pravila pauzu.Tri puta sam bila na klomifenu i sada jednom femara.Baš mi treba odmor od svega.Za dalje ne znam ,možda odemo i u Zagreb,ima nešto u njemu  :Smile:  
Tebi želim puno puno sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uspije   :Heart:

----------


## negra

Hvala vam svima na podrsci   :Heart:  
Sad me ineresuje kako ste se vi osjecale nakon prve inseminacije. Mislim psihicki... Ja (a ne znam zasto) imam neki dobar predosjecaj i zaista se puno nadam da ce ishod biti +... Vjerovatno je to zato jer jos nemam negatvno iskustvo iza sebe....

BLIZU..zelim ti puno srece i samo naprijed!!!

----------


## H2O

Draga negra,poslije mog prvog(dobitnog) aih sam super pozitivno razmišljala.Ustvari nisam govorila, niti mislila TO JE TO,ali nisam ni htijela pomisliti da nam neće uspijeti.HDB na onome danu kad sam ugledala plus,kada sam vidila srčeko kako treperi,na mojoj trudnoći,porodu i mojoj prekrasnoj malenoj,sada velikoj curici.

Aih koje sam radila poslije sam više u strahu bila,puno više znala o sveme ovome,o malom postotku parova kojim uspije.Sada mi tih četrnaest dana do testa nisu jednaka,svaki dan se drugačije osijećam.Čas sam tužna,čas sretna,plakala bi pa se smijala.Al najteže mi padaju dani pred betu,tada sam već na izmaku snaga.

Želim ti puno sreće i nadam se s tobom plusu i vjerujem...jer čuda su svuda oko nas.Ja imam jedno čudo i krenula sam po drugo...  :Love:

----------


## BINJA

Hi Cure,

nigdje na forumima nisam to pronašla, možda je to glupo pitanje, ali evo mene zanima dali prilikom samog postupka inseminacije suprug bude uz vas u prostoriji?   :Kiss:

----------


## negra

Moj sa mnom nije bio. Pretpostavljam da je svugdje tako. Od mene su samo trazili da jos jednom prije postupka dobro provjerim sve podatke sa uzorka sjemena i svoje naravno.

----------


## ksena28

H2O ti si mi sad prava inspiracija   :Kiss:   :Love:  

a ja opet imam problem sa HSG-om: 

dakle, rekla sam vam da će mi ga platiti priv zdravstveno osiguranje i zove mene jutros žena koja za njih radi i veli sljedeće - razgovarala sam s nekoliko doktora (kao i dr Š sa POL IVF) i svi se oni čude što Vas dr sa VV šalje na rentgenski HSG, kao bolji je i manje invazivan ultrazvučni. pitala ja nju jel to govori jer oni ne žele platiti, al veli njima isto jer oba koštaju isto samo mi eto želi sugerirati da se takva pretraga napušta i nije ni njoj, dodaje, a ni svim dr s kojima je pričala (a navodno s njih nekoliko) jasno zašto dr s VV inzistira baš na rentgenskom. zovem ja sad gore, da priupitam dr šta sad, ali ne mogu dobit pa dok čekam pitam vas???

----------


## Denny

BINJA, igrom slučaja MM je bio samnom na inseminaciji, ali to nije običaj nego je tada falilo slobodnih prostorija pa je nastala živa strka -ja trčim za doktorom, MM trči za mnom...
I tako smo se našli u istoj prostoriji i bio je samnom cijelo vrijeme, čak je malo pomagao i doktoru!
Bilo mi je malo neugodno, ali on je bio tako ponosan da mi je na kraju drago što je sudjelovao u svemu. To je ipak i njegova beba, a i bolje me razumije nakon svega.

----------


## ksena28

a gdje si išla na hsg i kakav?

----------


## iva_luca

BINJA, 
kad sam ja radila AIH u Viliju, dr. je pitao želi li moj ljubljeni biti prisutan. Znam da na VV to nije uobičejeno (prostorna skučenost) a pretpostavljam da je tako i u drugim državnim klinikama.

----------


## BLIZU

hvala H2O  i ja  tebi zelim puno srece nek nam se desi da dudemo zajenmo busaste...
nakon prvi puta opustila sam se jer sam bila jeko uplasena  samog postupka
mogu reci da sam ocekivala i drugaciji rezultat al eto....
danas noc prije drugog ne razmisljam puno o samom ishodu opustena sam i sto bude bude  :Grin:

----------


## H2O

Svima   :Kiss:  

Bila sam na folikulometriji.Folikuli 17 i 15 mm,endo. 9 mm.Sutra navečer štoperica sutra naveče AIH u ponedeljak jutro u 9 sati.
BLIZU ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ksena28   :Love:  
Binja ni MM nije bio ni na jednom AIH.Ali poslije aih-a je uvijek bio uz mene dok sam ležala,jedno pola sata

----------


## BLIZU

ja sam u subotu obavila 2 aih mogu reci da ne malo vise bolilo nego zadnji put a i stisla sam se jer me bolila guza od pikice ko  :Laughing:  
test trebam napraviti 6.12.
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~H2O  :Heart:  
 :Love:

----------


## darcy

Cure. želim vam ogromnu ß! :D 
Zna li tko od vas da li ima neke razlike ako se ima 2 folikula pred inseminaciju i da li je moguće ići dva dana za redom na inseminaciju (dr. mi je rekao da se pripremim za srijedu i četvrtak). I da li treba onda veća doza štoperice???

----------


## andream

darcy, na VV gdje sam išla na AIH ide se na 2 inseminacije dva dana zaredom samo ako folikuli nisu na dan pregleda pukli. Meni su pukli oba puta na dan AIH pa drugi dan nije trebalo raditi ponovno postupak. Štoperica je uvijek dva dana prije u 23 sata i doza je takva kakvu je propisao dr, neovisno o tome da li ideš jednom ili dvaput na AIH.

----------


## nikka

Darcy ja sam na dvije inseminacije išla dva dana za redom. Kod mene folikuli su uvijek kasnije pucali, imala sam 2-3 folikula.
 Štoperica je bila 2 x 5000 choragona.

----------


## H2O

Ja ujutru idem na aih.
Ja sam svaki put inseminaciju radila jednom  i na sv.Duhu i u Citu.Dan poslije obavezno kućna radinost. :D 
Jako me strah da folikuli već nisu popucali.Zamolit ću svog dr. da to provjerimo prije AIH.

----------


## darcy

H2O, dr. će ti svakako napraviti UZV prije inseminacije. Meni je rekao da prije inseminacije muž ne treba davati sjeme prije nego me pregleda (folikule), tako da ne brineš bez veze.  :Kiss:

----------


## darcy

Sorry H2O,
Tek sad vidim da si danas bila na AIH. Kako je bilo? Ja sam bila tako čekala za narudžbu pred laboratorijem, mi idemo na inseminaciju u srijedu.   :Love:

----------


## negra

Drage moje, kod mene 9. dan nakon inseminacije... Juce sam bila u klinici, izvadili mi krv i kazu nemas potebe zvati. Naime, moji ciklusi su oduvijek tacni i traju 27 dana. Kazu, sacekaj 2.12. (tada trebam dobiti) pa se javi...
A ko ce cekati.... Grudi me pomaaalo bole, ponekad uopste ne, pa si ja tripujem...ma PMS je sigurno...pa za cas pomislim...ma nije...pa se pipam...ma ludnica...glava i psiha su cudo....
Ja bih i ranije napravila kucni test, ali me strah razocarenja. Zamislite da vidim plusic (koji bi npr bio posljedica stoperice) i onda da dobijem za par dana...
Da cekam M?...Sta mislite...
Puse svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

Negra, još ti je rano za test, moglo bi se desiti da je negativan a ti da si ipak trudna. Znam da je teško, ali pričekaj sa testom još barem 4 dana.
Što se tiče štoperice, ona je vjerojatno već izašla iz organizma.

----------


## missy

Cure super ste!
Toliko toga saznam samo čitajući..do sad sam bila na ciljanoj,a sada mi slijedi pokušaj sa AIH..ovaj mj. odmaram jer sam zakasnila(zbog klomif..),pa sljedeći mj. svim silama u napad!  :Grin:  
Velika pusa svima!  :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

cure idem u srijedu na HSG, a ne mogu dobiti bolovanje ni godišnji. 

koliko to boli i mogu li već sljedeći dan normalno na posao i sve... ako pitam ko tudum ispričavam se, ali stvarno me zanima  :?

----------


## amyx

Možeš normalno na posao. Ne boli tako strašno. malo je neugodno kada ti stavlja kateter i pušta tekučinu ali da se izdržati. Sve za   :Saint:  . Ne isplati ti se trošiti godišnji a ni otvarati bolovanje za to. Čuvaj za druge stvari kada će biti potrebnije, npr, nakon AIH ili IVF-a mirovanje. Sretno da nalaz bude ok    :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

e puno puno hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

Nemaš frke. Ako ta još šta zanima slobodno pitaj. tu smo da pomognemo jedni drugima koliko možemo.

----------


## BLIZU

eto meni je danas 10 dan od aih zanam mda je pre rano napravila sam test koji je negativan. :/   :Sad:

----------


## uporna

> eto meni je danas 10 dan od aih zanam mda je pre rano napravila sam test koji je negativan. :/


Prerano je i ne srljaj. 
Samo se bediraš. Malo se strpi još 4-5 dana jer mislim da od inseminacije do testa treba proći barem 17 dana (ako radimo usporedbu da je inseminacija dan ovulacije i + 3 dana koja treba da se oplođena js spusti do maternice + još 3 dana da se implantira) definitivno prerano napravljen testić. 
 :Love:

----------


## silkica

Ja sam radila test 12dp i pokazala se mikroskopski vidljiva crtica.Ma u stvari i ne baš crtica,nego više sjena.14dp crtica je bila jako blijeda,u odnosu na kontrolnu(ali nije bio prvi jutarnji urin) i taj dan ß je bila 97.15 dp crtica je bila prava crtica  :Smile:  .

----------


## missy

Svi znamo da čekanje ubija,ono je najgore od svega..,ali znaš onu latinsku?
..FESTINA LENTE(žuri polako)..  :Wink:

----------


## H2O

BLIZU  naravno da je preprerano,sačekaj barem do petka pa uradi betu,sigurnije je.Zaboravi da si radila test , ne dopusti da te baca u bed,10 dan od aih je jako rano.  :Love:

----------


## BLIZU

d aznam al nisam mogla izdrzati kad bi barem postojalo nekaj da pogledas u nutra ma samo da bacim kratak pogled da si siguran a jesam glupa  :Laughing:  
da mi tak i tak reko da test napravim u subotu 14 dan od aih..
nema veze danas sam vec malo bolje hvala komadi   :Love:

----------


## ksena28

cure idem večeras na hsg, trebaju mi vaše vibre   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## amyx

ajde ajde. Ništa strašno. Nek je to najgore kaj nam se mora desiti. Za dobar nalaz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## silkica

Gore od hsg-a mi je bilo čekanje nalaza.Vidjećeš,kada ga uradiš,pašće ti kamen sa srca-riješićeš se neizvjesnosti.Sretno!

----------


## amyx

Ja sam HSG odgađala 7 mjeseci id kad mi je dr rekao da ga napravim (žali bože vremena) i to samo zato što me je bilo strah nalaza a ne samog postupka. Na svu sreću barem je to bilo u redu

----------


## silkica

Isti slučaj i kod mene!
Ali to je bio uslov za inseminaciju,pa skupila hrabrost i nije bilo onako strašno kako sam očekivala!A ispalo da je nalaz sasvim dobar(a ja sebi utuvila da neće biti).

----------


## ksena28

gotovo je gotovo  :D  :D  :D naravno - sve je u redu! čak i nije bilo tako strašno kako sam mislila da će biti...

e a sad zanimljivi dio: prvi nalaz oligoasteno, sljedeći astenoterato i evo vraćamo se s hsg-a i u sandućiću pismo s VV. tresemo se, otvaramo kuvertu (citajte deremo) i kad dijagnoza: NORMOZOOSPERMIA dobar plodni potencijal uključujući  i morfologiju  :?  :?  :? (sad me strah stavit smajlija)

----------


## missy

Ja moram čekati do kraja god. za moju 1. insemin..,iščekivanje je strava!
 No,do tada držim vama palčeve za sretan ishod!  :Love:

----------


## Denny

A ja na AIH idem u subotu. Druga sreća.
Jedan je folikul 17 mm, a drugi 13 mm. Što mislite ima li taj manji šanse da ostane u igri i preživi do subote?

----------


## potočnica

Nadam se da ima šanse, imam i ja sličnu situaciju, 12. d.c. na d.j.17, a na l.j. 17 i nekoliko od 13mm. Sutra ću prije Aih na folikulometriju pa ti javim kako je bilo.

----------


## Denny

Super, baš me zanima kako će se tvoji razvijati do sutra. Koju si imala stimulaciju? Ja sam na klomifenu i prošli AIH smo sa tri folikula ostali samo na jednom od 19 mm. 
Sretno sutra! 
 :Wink:   :Heart:

----------


## potočnica

klomifen 3-7d.c, menopur 11 i 12d.c, ovitrell 13d.c, AIH- 15.d.c.
Hvala ti, javim se!

----------


## BLIZU

svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za puno uspjeha :D

----------


## tikica

Ja sam radila 3 AIH i nikad mi nisu radili folikulometriju prije AIH.Svaki put osjetim oštru bol onaj dan kad trebam dobit štopericu folikuli budu 17mm šta ako su pukli ranije da li ih još uhvatim,  to bi bio 3 dan :?

----------


## Denny

Tikice, ni meni nisu radili folikulometriju prije samog AIH jer to ni nije toliko bitno, folikuli će ionako puknuti oko 36 h nakon štoperice. 
Međutim ako osjećaš bolove prije štoperice i ako je to ovulacija onda ti štoperica neće pomoći i za tri dana će biti prekasno za oplodnju.
Zato ako osjetiš bolove moraš PRIJE štoperice napraviti LH test i ako je pozitivan odmah javi dr. jer tada štoperica nema svrhe.

----------


## potočnica

Ni meni ovaj puta nisu radili folikulometriju prije samog AIH-a, tako da ne znam kako su se folikuli razvijali.Što je tu je, rezultate ćemo znati za negdje 2 tjedna. Denny, sretno sutra!  :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

jel ima smisla inseminacija u slučaju da su folikuli lijevo, a nema tog jajovoda? desno je sve uredno....

----------


## BLIZU

eto sad je ziher na testu je minus...u 1 mj kerecemo opet u akciju :/   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:

----------


## potočnica

ZO, ako imaš folikule SAMO na lijevom jajniku, a tog jajovoda nemaš, onda se ne radi AIH.  Za IVF nisu bitni jajovodi, ali za AIH da.

----------


## tikica

> Tikice, ni meni nisu radili folikulometriju prije samog AIH jer to ni nije toliko bitno, folikuli će ionako puknuti oko 36 h nakon štoperice. 
> Međutim ako osjećaš bolove prije štoperice i ako je to ovulacija onda ti štoperica neće pomoći i za tri dana će biti prekasno za oplodnju.
> Zato ako osjetiš bolove moraš PRIJE štoperice napraviti LH test i ako je pozitivan odmah javi dr. jer tada štoperica nema svrhe.


I ja tako mislim, ali dr. se očito nada da će još malo narast pošto su samo 17mm,a ništa bit će šta bude nisam još nikad koristila LH test al se nadam da i neću.

----------


## Denny

Mene dr. svaki put prije štoperice pita jesam li radila LH test i kakav je rezultat. Do sada je svaki put bio negativan pa ne znam kako bi postupio da je bio pozitivan, ali to mu je oćito jako važno. 
 Svaki izgleda ima svoje mišljenje i svoj pristup. Kako god bilo opusti se i ne brini.  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

> ZO, ako imaš folikule SAMO na lijevom jajniku, a tog jajovoda nemaš, onda se ne radi AIH.  Za IVF nisu bitni jajovodi, ali za AIH da.


a što je s onom pričom da svejedno drugi jajovod usisa jajašce ako je ovulacija na suprotnoj strani, priznam da ne kužim baš kako, ali nailazim na takve tvrdnje   :Embarassed:

----------


## potočnica

a što je s onom pričom da svejedno drugi jajovod usisa jajašce ako je ovulacija na suprotnoj strani, priznam da ne kužim baš kako, ali nailazim na takve tvrdnje   :Embarassed: [/quote]

Moram priznati da nisam čula za takve situacije. Znam da moja prijateljica ima neprohodan jedan jajovod i Aih je radila svaki drugi mjesec zbog toga jer je ovulacija svaki mjesec na drugom jajniku(u prirodnom ciklusu). To je sve što JA znam o tome, možda sam ja u krivu. Ako nađeš neku potvrdu za to, baš mi javi jer me zanima.

----------


## uporna

ZO ja nisam čula za takvu kombinaciju. Zašto ti ne naprave punkciju?

----------


## Dodirko

*ZO* To je teoratska šansa ali ne i praktična. Sigurna sam da Ti neće raditi AIH ako je samo na jajniku folikul koji nema jajovod. Vjerojatno će biti IVF.

Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## ksena28

šta da velim doktoru da mi napiše na uputnicu za prvi AIH? iako je tek u siječnju (ako vještica dođe na vrijeme i sve bude OK, ili ako ne ostanem prirodno   :Grin:  ) već bi otišla po uputnice, tko zna kad će i moj ginić na godišnji  :? 
doduše treba mi i za pregled s obzirom da moramo dogovoriti nekakav protokol odnosno klomifene i sl.

----------


## Reni76

> šta da velim doktoru da mi napiše na uputnicu za prvi AIH? iako je tek u siječnju (ako vještica dođe na vrijeme i sve bude OK, ili ako ne ostanem prirodno   ) već bi otišla po uputnice, tko zna kad će i moj ginić na godišnji  :? 
> doduše treba mi i za pregled s obzirom da moramo dogovoriti nekakav protokol odnosno klomifene i sl.


mislim da ti je rano da ideš po uputnicu za AIH, jer mislim da traje 30 dana, a ako ti doc bude na godišnjem, trebao bi ga netko mijenjati

----------


## pirica

> šta da velim doktoru da mi napiše na uputnicu za prvi AIH? iako je tek u siječnju (ako vještica dođe na vrijeme i sve bude OK, ili ako ne ostanem prirodno   ) već bi otišla po uputnice, tko zna kad će i moj ginić na godišnji  :? 
> doduše treba mi i za pregled s obzirom da moramo dogovoriti nekakav protokol odnosno klomifene i sl.


na VV-u protokol za aih dogovaraš 3.dc kad dođeš na pregled (ako ti je to 1. aih), uputnicu ne trebaš uzimat prije 1.dc, a godišnji na vv-u je do 19.1., a počinje 20.12.

----------


## ksena28

daklem samo dođem 3 dc i to je to?! ok, thanx   :Love:

----------


## pirica

> daklem samo dođem 3 dc i to je to?! ok, thanx


da sa uputnicom za aih, obaviš pregled i popiješ klomifen

----------


## Denny

Cure imam jedno pitanje za one koje uz AIH, štopericu i sva ostala čuda još mjere i bazalnu temperaturu. 
Moja BBT je prije ovulacije 36.3, onda uslijedi štoperica i AIH, dan nakon AIH počnem gurati utriće, ali moja temperatura ostane 36.3 još dva dana nakon inseminacije i tek treći dan se podigne na 36.7.
Znaći li to da je AIH napravljen rano ili samo sporo reagiram na progesteron?
Kada vi primjetite porast temp. nakon AIH?

----------


## tikica

Evo nakon šta sam pročitala izmjerila sam temperaturu 36.7 6 dan nakon AIH. Meni je dr.reka da to ništa neznači.

----------


## Aurora*

> Moja BBT je prije ovulacije 36.3, onda uslijedi štoperica i AIH, dan nakon AIH počnem gurati utriće, ali moja temperatura ostane 36.3 još dva dana nakon inseminacije i tek treći dan se podigne na 36.7.
> Znaći li to da je AIH napravljen rano ili samo sporo reagiram na progesteron?
> Kada vi primjetite porast temp. nakon AIH?


Meni obicno temperatura poraste vec prvi dan nakon ovulacije. Ali isto tako znam da kod nekih porast temperature moze uslijediti tek drugi ili treci dan. Ako prije postupaka nisi pratila BT onda i ne mozes znati kako je to kod tebe. Da AIH ne bude napravljen prerano ili prekasno trebalo bi stanje folikula UZ kontrolirati neposredno prije AIH i dan ili dva nakon toga. Jedino sto se bojim da mnogogdje i mnogokad nisu dosljedni sto se toga tice pa je na kraju pravi timing opet vise-manje ovisan o sreci...

----------


## BLIZU

bokic ja nisam morala mjetiti btt.
svima zelim puno srece  :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

Ma meni i inaće u običnim ciklusima bez AIH temperatura poraste tek 3dpo (tj. 4 dan nakon pozitivnog LH testa) pa sam se uvijek bojala da nisam točno pogodila ovulaciju. Mislim da ću jednom morat provjeriti na uzv kada mi folikuli stvarno pucaju.
Zašto bi bilo jednostavno ako može komplicirano...   :Laughing:

----------


## missy

Ja moram 3dc na uzv(za koji ti treba uputnica),zatim uzimati klomifenčiće 5 dana,pa ponovo na uzv(+ uput..),tek ako su lijepi folikulići trebam uputnicu za AIH...
           AKO TI NE RADI GINIĆ,UPUTNICE ZATRAŽI KOD
                                                    LIJEČNIKA OPĆE PRAKSE!!!!!!!!

----------


## missy

Ja moram 3dc na uzv(za koji ti treba uputnica),zatim uzimati klomifenčiće 5 dana,pa ponovo na uzv(+ uput..),tek ako su lijepi folikulići trebam uputnicu za AIH...
AKO TI NE RADI GINIĆ,UPUTNICE ZATRAŽI KOD
LIJEČNIKA OPĆE PRAKSE!!!!!!!!



                    OVO JE BIO ODGOVOR ZA KSENU 28..MALO SAM :? 
                                         SORY!!

----------


## tikica

Malo je kasno al ima li ko budan šta je sad ovo  :? .6 dan nakon AIH popodne temperatura 36,7 , većeras 37,2 bole jajnici, bole leđa sve je izdrživo ali šta se događa prva 2 AIH nisu bila takva?

----------


## Denny

Tikice, meni je prošli AIH nakon 7. dana postao neizdržljiv, jaka bol u desnom jajniku i leđima i konstantna temperatura 37.3. Ponekad me tako jako bolilo da sam morala leći. Sve je trajalo 5-6 dana a onda je prestalo samo od sebe. Nakon menge sam otišla na uzv, ali ništa se nije vidjelo, sve u redu, a dr. kaže da je mogla biti nekakva cista žutog tijela. Sad molim Boga da se ista stvar ne ponovi i ovaj put.   :Heart:

----------


## Denny

I još nešto: dosta cura se žalilo na bolove nakon AIH, to izgleda nije neobično, a ako tebe bole oba jajnika i leđa, a kažeš da prva dva puta nije bilo tako, to bi na sreću mogao biti i predivan znak da je ovaj put možda uspjelo, čemu ide u prilog i to da se podigla temperatura.
Od srca ti želim da nas obraduješ lijepom betom!

----------


## tikica

Hvala ti Denny svaki put me utješiš i neka ovo bude samo dobar zak.

----------


## missy

Držim fige da je to rezultat ugnježđivanja..  :Love:  
THINK PINK!

----------


## BINJA

Hi cure,

evo upravo sam pročitala da i tikica ima "problem" kao i ja.
Danas je osmi dan od inseminacije i užasno me bole leđa i jajnici, isto kao kad trebam dobiti m. samo je ipak još malo prerano.
Da li je još tko imao takvih simptoma?

----------


## Lambi

[quote="BINJA"]Hi cure,

evo upravo sam pročitala da i tikica ima "problem" kao i ja.
Danas je osmi dan od inseminacije i užasno me bole leđa i jajnici, isto kao kad trebam dobiti m. samo je ipak još malo prerano.
Da li je još tko imao takvih simptoma?

nisam imala takvih simptoma nakon aih , ali nisam ni ostala trudana ,tako da tebi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da su to simptomi trudnoće   :Wink:

----------


## BINJA

Ne smijem ni ti pomisliti da je to, to.
A ništa moram izdržati još par dana, pa ćemo vidjeti.
Hvala ti!

----------


## ksena28

ne utvaram si nikakve simptome i sl, ali mi je čudno! jajnici me 4. dan nakon inseminacije rasturaju, nerijetko me uhvati i neki grč. danas imam i mali, stvarno mali, ali nedvojbeno krvavi iscjedak (što po mom mišljenju nije dobar znak).

----------


## ksena28

Binja - javi nam obavezno kako je sve prošlo! bez obzira na rezultat mi smo tu za tebe!  :Kiss:

----------


## laky

> ne utvaram si nikakve simptome i sl, ali mi je čudno! jajnici me 4. dan nakon inseminacije rasturaju, nerijetko me uhvati i neki grč. danas imam i mali, stvarno mali, ali nedvojbeno krvavi iscjedak (što po mom mišljenju nije dobar znak).


griješiš to je dobar znak.moglo bi biti implatacijsko krvarenje

----------


## amyx

ksena28 to bi ti mogao biti jako dobar znak jer po danima od AIH to bi mogla biti implatacijsko krvarenje.~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to to.

----------


## BINJA

Svakako ću se javiti, ali da, da tvoje krvarenje je stvarno dobar znak.
Dr. mi je rekao da napravim test 13.02., to je 17 dan od iui-a. Ja sve razmišljam da bih ga možda mogla prije napraviti, ali....?

----------


## tinaka

Izgleda da samo ja nakon AIH hodam kao robot, jer me jajnici rasturaju  tolko da ne mogu noge dizati :/

----------


## corinaII

Jako dugo se nisam javljala,iz razloga jer sam mislila da ne misleći na sve te puste probleme možda ostanem trudna ali j.... ga. Nisam ja te sreće. I tako nakon raznoraznih alternativnih metoda, bioenergetičara, matična mlječ, čajevi kojekakvi, dr.zankija ( dr koji se bavi istočnjačkom medicinom) i joše neznam više što nisam probala i stavila u sebe i na sebe   :Grin:  preostalo mi je da i ja odem u bolnicu i dogovorim se za svoju prvu inseminaciju.Za razliku od mrzovoljnih doktora i još neljubaznijih sestara( ja sam tako očekivala ipak je to državna bolnica)
mene dočeka super doktor i super sestre, spremni pomoći i odgovoriti na sva moja pitanja. I tako ovaj vikend u 10.30  ja sam napravila svoju prvu inseminaciju. Nije me boljelo niti bilo neugodno. 
I tako evo sad mi je čekati i zabavljati se Utrogestanima pa vidjet čemo.
Opet ne želim se previše nadati da se ne razočaram, mada uvjek postoji onih 15%-20% ( upješnost inseminacije) pa ko zna možda i ja budem u tih par %.

----------


## H2O

Corina sretno i da nas obraduješ jednim lijepim plusom.Moj prvi aih je bio uspješan,nadam se da ćeš  mojim stopama.  :Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

corinaII,binja sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas obradujete

----------


## ksena28

meni je ovo prvi postupak pa još neke stvari ne znam. kao npr dok smo na utrogestanima jel možemo dobiti menstruaciju?

----------


## andream

> dok smo na utrogestanima jel možemo dobiti menstruaciju?


Ja sam kao urica dobivala M 2 dana nakon prestanka uzimanja utrića, ali znam da su neke cure procurile i za vrijeme uzimanja... al ti nećeš procuriti sljedećih 9 mjeseci, evo vibre za to ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BINJA

Evo ja petak 13-tog napravila moj test i naravno negativan, nisam se previše nadala jer ipak je to bila prva inseminacija i liječnik me upozorio na mali postotak uspješnosti, ali svakako da sam se razočarala.
No idemo dalje, ovaj mjesec sam odlučila napraviti pauzu, pa od slijedećeg ponovo krećemo.
Ja cijelo vrijeme primanja u. nisam dobila, no odmah drugi dan nakon ne uzimanja stigla i m.

----------


## ksena28

užasno me strah ishoda testa, najradije bi čekala M hvala za vibrice   :Kiss:

----------


## andream

> užasno me strah ishoda testa, najradije bi čekala M


Kužim te potpuno, isto tako sam se i ja osjećala, prvi mi je vijest uvijek rekao moj MPO-ovac

----------


## ksena28

BINJA   :Kiss:   :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~ za dalje i čestitke za pozitivu

----------


## corinaII

hvala na podršci svima   :Grin:  
Stiže vrijeme kad čemo i mi biti najsretnije mame na svijetu s najljepšim bebačima   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## katarina

laky je napisala u jednom postu koji me zaintrigirao 




> meni u svoj priči nije jasno ,jel se provjeravva estradiol na dan štoperice??ja sam po svom odprilike znala stanje JS a o tom je pisao i dr Radončić 
> Ipak, u nacelu, stvari stoje ovako: 
> - folikul je zreo kada ima promjer od najmanje 15-16mm, ili estradiol u serumu oko 200-250pg/mL 
> - razina estradiola kod vise folikula (dakle, kod stimulacije) obicno se izracunava na temelju formule: broj folikula x 250; obrnuto, bilo koja vrijednost estradiola podijeljenja s 250, dat ce ugrubo broj zrelih jajnih stanica 
> - u spontanome ciklusu, cini se tehnicki najsigurnije pratiti samo estradiol; u trenutku kada dosegne vrijednost od 150-180 pg/mL, i pogotovo ako je LH negativan, davanje 250ug Ovittrella obicno dovede do zrele stanice koja se dade "uhvatiti" nakon 34-36h. Ukoliko je LH pozitivan, onda je aspiraciju bolje uciniti nakon 24h 
> - odlicna "strategija" za dobivanje stanica je i koristenje antagonista GnRH ("Cetrotide" ), koji moze JAKO dobro sluziti upravo u stanjima kada je LH poceo rasti.


i sad ja imam pitanje mada naslućujem odgovor  :Grin:  ali moram se uvjeriti   :Grin:  da li je i kod inseminacije poželjno provjeriti razinu estradiola iako se ne punktiraju folikli?

----------


## katarina

u tijeku inseminacije pred štopericu??

meni je nizak estradiol u ovulacijskoj fazi!

----------


## amyx

Ja sam na inseminaciji bila tri puta i nisu mi ni jednom ništa provjeravali. Samo folikulometrija.

----------


## Šiškica

prije 6  dana je obavljen postupak a mene svaki dan boli, peče, pika, grčevi me napadaju.. hodam ko patka   :Embarassed:  

večeras mala promjena bol je kao mestrualna. :?  :? 

valjda je to normalno  :?

----------


## amyx

normalno je normalno. Sve kaj nam se događa je normalno. Mene je isto tako počelo boluckati oko osmog dana,dan dva, i onda je prestalo, a sad opet boli ali bar znam zašto. Stiže M uskoro

----------


## MAJONI974

Moja prva inseminacija bila je prije 12 dana, danas sam saznala da je neuspješna  :Sad:  . Postupak je zaista bio brz, trajalo je nekoliko sekundi i onda sam ležala još 5 minuta.  Nakon toga sam osjećala napetost u trbuhu,  probadanja i sve i svašta ali na kraju je M STIGLA. Iako sam znala da je vjerojatnost uspjeha svega 10 do 15%, ovaj prvi neuspjeh me je pogodio. Ali što je -tu je, idem dalje i nadam se skorom uspjehu ( zvuči poznato   :Smile:  )

----------


## Natalina

*MAJONI74*  :Love:  žao mi je. I nama je prvi aih bilo ogromno razočarenje, kada je drugi bio neuspješan ne mogu reći da je bolilo manje, ali nismo više bili toliko entuziastični kao prvi puta pa je bilo ipak lakše... treći put sam bila totalno cool, ali na punkciji nije bilo jajne stanice i opet ogromno razočarenje...shvatila sam da bez obzira koliko god bili spremni,realni,racionalni....emocionalno nije lako kroz sve to prolazit,ali onda skupiš snage, digneš glavu i ideš dalje jer svakim korakom znaš da si bliže svom malom   :Saint:

----------


## bambus99

*MAJONI74* u potpunosti te razumjem kako ti je. i nama je prva inseminacija bila neuspješna hcg 0.01. teško je jer se nadaš. a sada krećemo opet,nema odustajanja.   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## MAJONI974

Hvala Puno Natalina i Bambus, sad je tuga prošla i jedva čekam idući postupak!

----------


## bambus99

SAMO HRABRO U NOVE POBJEDE

----------


## ZO

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skori uspjeh   :Heart:

----------


## kika83

Bila na inseminaciji prije 4dana. Danas imam grčeve u donjem djelu trbuha. Neopterečujem se baš, ali čudno mi je to :? 
Za prve dvije inseminacije se nesječam kako je bilo. Prerano mi je da bi bila implantacija iako sam čitala da je moguće.
Ima nekog da je imao takvu situaciju?

----------


## bublica3

*kika83* probaj se neopterečivat ako je to ikako moguće. Nema pravila! Svi ti simtomi koje znamo osijećat mogu biti i u trudnoći i bez nje. 
Imala sam 3 inseminacije i uvijek neki drugi simtomi. Nažalost moje nisu urodile plodom. Želim ti puno sreće i probaj manje mislit o simptomima.

----------


## kika83

> *kika83* probaj se neopterečivat ako je to ikako moguće. Nema pravila! Svi ti simtomi koje znamo osijećat mogu biti i u trudnoći i bez nje. 
> Imala sam 3 inseminacije i uvijek neki drugi simtomi. Nažalost moje nisu urodile plodom. Želim ti puno sreće i probaj manje mislit o simptomima.


Ma znam da, imaš potpuno pravo. Još sam rekla sama sebi da ovaj put se neču opterečivati i opet sam počela :/ 
Dosta i šta bude bude. Ja na to nemogu nikako utjecat. Inače uvijek govorim curama nemojte se opterečivat, opustite se... i ja se sama tako nažalost ponašam
Hvala ti  :Wink:   :Sad:

----------


## bublica3

Kika draga ja znam da je teško, jako teško ne mislit, ali potrudi se malo. Druži se, zabavi se s nekim stvarima.. 
Ja sam dosta bila sama i samo razišljala. Nakon IVF a nisam išla radit nego čekala Betu kod kuće. Ali to ne bi više ponovila. Samo sam čekala, osluškivala svoje tijelo i čutila 1 000 000 simptoma. Ne nikako nemoj to radit, poludjet češ. Izađi vanka, druži se s ljudima, pričaj o drugim stvarima. Barem pokušaj!

 :Love:

----------


## dariaaa

evo da se i ja javim imala sam 2 IVF-a jedan prirodni postupak i sada u ponedeljak inseminaciju pa sad čekam ali imam jako napetost u donjem djelu trbuha prošlo je tek 3 dana a mene drži jako panika vrijeme će pokazati svoje držim svima fige koje su u postupku  :Saint:   :Saint:   :?  :?

----------


## kika83

Cure, dali je ijedna od vas pila dabroston nakon insminacije jer mi se čini da jedino ja to pijem da druge sve stavljaju ili piju utriće :?   :?   :? 
kako je to moguće? :/

----------


## dariaaa

> Cure, dali je ijedna od vas pila dabroston nakon insminacije jer mi se čini da jedino ja to pijem da druge sve stavljaju ili piju utriće :?   :?   :? 
> kako je to moguće? :/



Eto da se javim i ja prošla sam inseminaciju u ponedeljak ali meni moj doc nije rekao da išta trošim  zvala sam i svog gin . i on mi također rekao ništa nego da čekam do 7.10 pa ako dobijem dobijem ako ne da vadim betu pa čekam ali treba to dočekati  :?  :?  :?  :? kad ti trebaš znati rezultate???

----------


## kika83

> kika83 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, dali je ijedna od vas pila dabroston nakon insminacije jer mi se čini da jedino ja to pijem da druge sve stavljaju ili piju utriće :?   :?   :? 
> kako je to moguće? :/
> 
> 
> 
> Eto da se javim i ja prošla sam inseminaciju u ponedeljak ali meni moj doc nije rekao da išta trošim  zvala sam i svog gin . i on mi također rekao ništa nego da čekam do 7.10 pa ako dobijem dobijem ako ne da vadim betu pa čekam ali treba to dočekati  :?  :?  :?  :? kad ti trebaš znati rezultate???


Ja bi trebala 01.10 dobit(nadam se da neču). I dogovorili smo se ako nedobijem da pričekam još 7-10 dana   :Sad:   pa tek onda da napravim test. Izludit ču do onda, več sad ludim  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## dariaaa

> dariaaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  kika83 prvotno napisa
> ...



Vjeruj nisam ni ja bolje ali nadam se daću izdržati :?  :?  :?

----------


## Ljubica

Cao cure,
i ja se nakon pauze vracam na forum.
Spremam se prvi put na inseminaciju i danas sam bila na prvom UZV.
Terapija koju sam korisila je klomifen od 2-6 dana  i Menopur 3,5 i 7 dan ciklusa.
Danas mi je 10 dan ciklusa i na UZV mi je dr. nasla dva vodeca folikula na desnom jajniku 13mm a na lijevom 15mm, endometrium 7mm i sumnja na polip.
U ponedeljak idem ponovo na UZV pa cemo vidjesti sta se desava dalje.
Bas me je strah zbog ovog polipa pa me zanima koliko on moze omesti ili biti los za inseminaciju?
Ako neko ima kakvo iskustvo molim vas da mi pomognete u mojoj dilemi.

----------


## kika83

Ja ti nažalost nebi mogla pomoć. Inače imam problem sa cistama a ne polipima tako da neznam.
Želim ti sreću da idete na inseminaciju i da bude sve ok i naravno uspješna  :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

Da li netko zna kakav reba biti nalaz spermiograma, najmanje koliko pokretnih i morfološki zdravih spermija treba imati?

----------


## silkica

Ljubice,ja sam prošla 3 inseminacije bez polipa,pa nisu uspjele.U toku 4 inseminacije mi je otkriven polip,ali je ipak obavljena.I možeš pogoditi!Taj polip mi je izgleda donio sreću i naše zlatu sada spava u svom krevetiću  :Heart:  !

----------


## tara mc

Pozdrav svima!
Ja sam u ovim našim stvarima relativno nova, pa me zanimaju neke praktične stvari.
Prošli sam se ciklus pripremala za aih, prvo klomifenom pa menopurom, nakon toga me doktor ostavio da probamo prirodno bez aiha. Sad čekam da se nešto počne događati, ali ništa, ni menge, a test za trudnoću još nisam napravila. Ovitrelle sam si dala 9. 10. i to pola injekcije. Sad čekam ishod, ali se ne nadam previše. Već gledam naprijed.
Ovo prvo sam obavila kod privatnika, sad me zanima kako to funkcionira u državnim klinikama, koliko se dugo čeka da se dođe u postupak i iz kojih klinika dolaze najpozitivnija iskustva?

----------


## tikica_69

Koja je tocno razlika izmedju inseminacije i ciljanog postupka?

----------


## Ljubica

Kod inseminacije, koliko ja znam, prvo obrade spermu ukoliko je to potrebno a onda ubrizgaju sto blize mogu folikulu koji  treba da pukne.
A kod ciljanih se "volite" u odredjene dane tj.poslije stoperice ali zavisi i od kontrakcija tvoje maternice, ako se ne varam, koliko ce ona pomoci plivacima da dodju do jajovoda i do JS. A kod inseminacije tu ipak malo skrate put spermicima.

Ako grijesim nek me neko ispravi ali mislim da ti je to uglavnom tako nekako.

----------


## mmaslacak

Pri AIH te insemenira doktor, a kod ciljanog muž.  :Laughing:

----------


## tikica_69

> Pri AIH te insemenira doktor, a kod ciljanog muž.


Dobra   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ljubica

> Pri AIH te insemenira doktor, a kod ciljanog muž.



predobro   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mmaslacak

a mi koje nemamo materijala za insemenaciju, ni ne znamo o tome ništa, što se tiče ciljanih, to znam, naisciljala sam ih ne znam im ni broja, umorila se brate mili.

----------


## crvenkapica77

znate sta meni nije jasno.......ja radila HSG...sve ok...jajovodi prohodni.....ako  mi dr.kazu ajmo na inseminaciju prvo....ok probat cemo...ali ako HSG nije bas 100% pouzdan cemu onda??.....zasto nas uopce salju na taj glupi HSG?? zasto odmah ne na laparo??  ..ja sam htjela ali mi gin nije dala kao" neodlucujes ti"    :?   :Sad:  
eto ona odlucila ,,,,pa me poslala na hsg i ja sad  ne znam jel su mi jajovodi 100% prohodni ili nisu.......masu  cura  na lap.otkriju da su zacepljeni.....zar to nije sve skupa blesavo :? .....zasto jednostavno kad moze komplicirano!!

----------


## mmaslacak

Pa ako si kod Baumana, sigurno će predložiti laparoskopiju, tako je kod mene bilo.Samo nije ti to kao popraviti zub.
Meni je bilo bezz ići na operaciju, a kod muža problem, a ipak sam išla.
Ne znam, vidi sa njim što će reći..

----------


## crvenkapica77

mmaslacak.....mislis da ce  me prvo poslat na laparo??....hm.pa to je gubljenje vremena  ako cu na ivf  cemu onda?...a poslije laparo   koliko treba proci do postupka??  sigurno neko vrijeme?? :?  :? ....

----------


## mmaslacak

Meni je prvo napisao IVF, pa onda me operirao, pa me onda poslao da se trudimo doma 6mj. iako nemamo materijala za kućnu radinost.
Nemam baš lijepa iskustva s njim, izgubila sam puno vremena kod njega bezveze, inače ga svi hvale i ja ne sumnjam da je dobar, al eto meni nije bio pa sam se preselila.
Sretno!

----------


## tikica_69

Kolike su uopce statistike uspjesnosti inseminacije?
Nekako mi se cini puno ovih 18% koje mi daju dr. i biolog s obzirom na 3 slaba folikula i moje godine  :/ 
Nije li uspjesnost cak ispod 10%  :?

----------


## mmaslacak

Mojoj sestri je rađena insemenacija 10 god. nikad nisu zatrudnili.

----------


## Šiškica

> Kolike su uopce statistike uspjesnosti inseminacije?
> Nekako mi se cini puno ovih 18% koje mi daju dr. i biolog s obzirom na 3 slaba folikula i moje godine  :/ 
> Nije li uspjesnost cak ispod 10%  :?


Nažalost   stvarno je uspješnost manja od 10 %..

To se vidi i po našim potpisima. Svaka žena koja ima jajovode i kakav- takav mužev spermiogram bila je na 2 do 5 postupaka AIH-a.. i većina je nažalost nasatvila svoju borbu u IVF vodama..

----------


## tikica_69

Da...tako mi je i bilo u memoriji....no, MB je blizu pa se ne bediram   :Grin:

----------


## VANNAX

Drage cure,
evo ja sam nova na forumu,skroz friška trudnica,išla sam na prvu inseminaciju 15.10. i od prve uspjela,radila sam test i vadila betu i sve je bilo pozitivno,i u petak idem kod dr.B na UZV.
Tri godine smo pokušavali prirodno i nije išlo,a inseminacija je uspjela od prve.
Odradila sam cijeli protokol kod dr.B.,bila na hsg-u koji je bio uredan i sve se vrlo brzo odvijalo.

Zato nikad ne gubite nadu,samo hrabro,ja sam već bila u situaciji da ću skroz odustati,ali stvarno je vrijedila upornost.

----------


## mmaslacak

Čuj odustati, a uspjeli iz prve!
Čestitke!

----------


## VANNAX

hvala puno na čestitkama  :D

----------


## H2O

Meni je dr.B (a i svi ostali)rekao da u aih ima 13 % šanse za začeće.Moj prvi aih je bio uspješan  :Zaljubljen:  ,zadnjih godinu i pol još 7 aih bez uspjeha.Zadnji aih smo imali jako loše spermiće pa nam je dr. dao prognozu od 6%   :Crying or Very sad:  ali zato idemo na ivf ubrzo.
Tikice koliko sam upratila vi ste imali super spermiće,da je dr. bio jako zadovoljan a još se nisi nadala da će ikako biti toga aih zbog temperature TM.Izgleda da  je ta temp. malo probudila uspavane spermiće   :Wink:  Iskreno se nadam uspjehu i da termin za Maribor prepustiš nekome drugom.I još nešto godine nisu mjerilo ni za šta

----------


## bambus99

ja sam bila na dvije inseminacije i nije mi uspila niti jedna,  :/ 
mi se opet poceli truditi    :Embarassed:  prirodno negdi do 2-3 miseca pa ako do tad nista onda opet pravac za graz  na jos jedan aih :/

----------


## tikica_69

vannax, cestitam :D 
H2O - hvala    :Kiss:

----------


## ketty28

trebala sam sutra na inseminaciju, ali mislim da mi je taj folikul pukao nocas, dosta me bolilo, u slucaju da je jel mi moze doc raditi sutra inseminaciju

----------


## GIZMOS

Vjerojatno će ti je napraviti iako je puknuo. Meni se dešavalo da na kontroli koja ide 2 dana poslje AIH-a ovulacija nije još bila. Isto glupa situacija, ali nisu mi ponavljali inseminaciju nego rekli da gradivo ponovimo kući. ma ja sam svaki put imala neki peh...(jednom je dr ispao materijal iz ruku i sve se rasulo, a ja ostala bez riječi...a šta sam i mogla). Dvije sam radila sa cistama što inače ne običavaju jer kažu da ciste smetaju pa tako neki čak odustaju, a meni su rađene. Od 5 AIH-a mogu se pohvaliti da su nam se samo jednom uvjeti poklopili, ali opet nije uspjelo! Ali to je moje iskustvo, čula sam da je nekima iz prve odmah upalilo i to je super! Kako god bilo želim ti sreču! PS, a možda ti i nije bila ovulacija. Ja sam se dvaput prevarila jer me nešto stiskalo oko jajnika, ali na uzv je potvrđeno da nije bila i da folikul još raste. Valjda kad smo u postupcima temeljito osluškujemo svoje tijelo pa čujemo i ono šta ne postoji od straha da ne propadne!

----------


## H2O

Ja sam samo jednom pred AIH radila ultrazvuk.To sam tražila jer sam mislila da su folikuli prsli.Bila sam u pravu,to me bacilo u ošaj.A kaže dr.pa nema veze radimo aih.Svejedno,puknuo on malo prije ili poslije.

----------


## tatjanab

Ja 37, muz 35, pokusavali smo dobiti prvo. Problem je bio kod njega, slabiji motilitet i nesto manji broj spermija, kod mene sve ok, pa nam je preporuceno probati 3-4 inseminacije pa ako ne uspije, zbog mojih godina, razmotriti IVF.

1. inseminacija (u svibnju): klomifen 3-7 DC, pa onda dvaput Gonal F po 150 jedinica cini mi se 9. i 11. dan ciklusa, onda ?12 DC, cini mi se, na ultrazvuku nadjena dva velika folikula pa su mi dali stopericu (HCG)--36 sati nakon, inseminacija. Sam postupak je prosao da nije mogao biti bolje, nikakve boli, trajalo koju minutu, poslije toga ni kontrakcija ni krvarenja, odlicno sam se osjecala. Medjutim muzev uzorak je bio slab kao nikad ranije: nakon centrifuge su imali samo 0.5 milijuna brzih spermija i naravno znala sam da su sanse strasno slabe. Problem je mozda bio i u tome sto smo imali vrlo kratku apstinenciju, samo 1.5 dan izmedju (po savjetu jedne sestre koja je sigurno mislila dobro ali eto nije bilo dobro za nas).

Muz je vec bio poceo uzimati cink, vitamin C, i jos ponesto (B12 cini mi se), i jos smo 'podebljali' terapiju s Menevitom. Ja sam imala i neke poslovne obaveze pa smo odlucili si dati 3 mjeseca do sljedeceg pokusaja.

2. inseminacija (kolovoz): terapija ista, sve slicno (ja opet zapocela s cijelom hrpom folikula da bi na kraju narasla opet 2 velika) medjutim ovaj put je muzev uzorak--valjda nakon vitaminske kure--bio DALEKO bolji, tj mogli su ustrcati 15 milijuna, a za sve iznad 10 mil su statisticke sanse puno, puno bolje. Ovaj put smo apstinirali kojih 5 ili 6 dana prije inseminacije.

I, zaista, i prije bete sam znala da sam u drugom stanju--masa malih simptoma, cudno krvarenje iz nosa (jednom), lagana napetost u donjem trbuhu slicna a slabija od PMS-a, vece grudi. 
Imala sam skolske bete, odlican ultrazvuk sa 7 tjedana, isto tako odlican s 12 i evo sad sam 14 tjedana trudna i kako mi prestaju mucnine (koje sam imala od 6. tjedna) osjecam se stvarno okej. 

Inace, imala sam i relativno veliki (ali zgodno, straznje & subserozno smjesteni) miom koji na kraju nista ne smeta trudnoci i zapravo ga se vise na ultrazvuku i ne vidi jer se integrirao u rastucu maternicu!

Tako da sanse zbilja ima, ako je s vama uglavnom sve okej i ako muzevljev spermiogram nije bas jako los, a postupak je (barem iz moga iskustva, jer nikakve nuspojave na gonale i klomifene nisam imala) potpuno podnosljiv... sad se i ne sjetim kako sam zatrudnila 
 :Grin:

----------


## tatjanab

> Ja sam samo jednom pred AIH radila ultrazvuk.To sam tražila jer sam mislila da su folikuli prsli.Bila sam u pravu,to me bacilo u ošaj.A kaže dr.pa nema veze radimo aih.Svejedno,puknuo on malo prije ili poslije.


Cekaj malo, pa zar nije standard da se prije inseminacije napravi ultrazvuk? Kako znaju kakvo je stanje folikula?

Ovdje gdje sam ja isla (nije Hr) se ultrazvuk radi barem jednom, a po potrebi i vise puta prije inseminacije.

Naime odmah po zavrsetku uzimanja klomifena se pocne svakodnevno jutarnje pracenje hormona u krvi (LH, FSH, estradiol). Nalazi hormona stizu doktorima do podneva i oni odlucuju sto ce s tobom sljedeci dan--npr jesu li estrogeni dovoljno visoki da ima smisla napraviti ultrazvuk i treba li dodati Gonal F i koliko--obicno se ide na ultrazvuk najkasnije negdje 12. dan.

Takodjer se prati LH da bi se vidjelo ima li prirodnog porasta koji indicira ovulaciju. Ako ne poraste a folikuli su prema ultrazvuku vec zreli (ovdje u mene su htjeli tako 20-22 mm), onda se prepise stoperica i naruci za tocno 36 sati na inseminaciju.

Mislim, ako se ne prati kak spada onda me i ne cudi da je uspjeh slab...
trebalo bi po svjetskim statistikama za zene do 40 godina biti oko 17% uspjeha (pozitivan test trudnoce) PO POKUSAJU. Sto nije malo, obzirom da se na inseminacije cesto ide 3-4 puta.

----------


## ketty28

jos nije pukao danas sam bila na vv, ono je bila lazna uzbuna, ali mi je endometrij jakooo tanak, uzimam estrofem 3x2, i opet gore u cetvrtak, jer sam uzimala klomifene pa je to razlog

----------


## H2O

tatjanab ,nisam se dobro izrazila.Naravno da sam išla na folikulometriju.Ali samo sam jednom imala ultrazvuk na dan inseminacije.Nikada nismo pratili LH niti FSH u toku postupaka

----------


## H2O

> jos nije pukao danas sam bila na vv, ono je bila lazna uzbuna, ali mi je endometrij jakooo tanak, uzimam estrofem 3x2, i opet gore u cetvrtak, jer sam uzimala klomifene pa je to razlog


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da endo podeblja

----------


## crvenkapica77

drage moje............
ja  danas bila kod  dragog  dr.Šparca  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii idem na  AIH!!!!!!!!!!imam puno pitanja oko  inseminacije  ali za pocetak ;
  dijagnoza  oligoasthenozoospermia...imali koja da je uspjela sa tom dijagnozom???.
...cekam menstr.i  8dc na ultrazvuk  u CITA.....2-6 dc  klomifen....

----------


## aleksandraj

Meni je moj doc rekao da ne preporucuje inseminaciju sa tom dijagnozom  :?

----------


## crvenkapica77

da mozda.......... ali meni se popela  pokretljivost  na 40%  a bila 25%  pa mozda zbog toga  zele probati :?  ne znam koliko je cega kodd tebe  ali kod mene je tako;  17mil. pokretnih 40%  morfologija 30%

----------


## mmaslacak

pa eto sama si sebi odgovorila, ako se popravilo onda valjda ima šanse.
Sretno.

----------


## crvenkapica77

koliko je % uspjesnosti AIH
10%??

----------


## kiara79

> koliko je % uspjesnosti AIH
> 10%??


Da,nažalost samo oko 10%.

----------


## pino

11% u Hrvatskoj 2005. za zene ispod 40 godina (izvjestaj ESHREa)

sretno   :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

crvenkapice imaš pp

----------


## matto

Crvenkapice, ja sam jedna iz tih 10 posto uspješnih ili još manje, ali nažalost trudnoća se nije održala pa sam u 8. tjednu imala mised. Ab, pa prema tome nekom i inseminacija uspije samo što je jako, jako malen broj. No, u svakom slučaju tebi želim sreću, i ulazak u tih 10 posto   :Love:

----------


## ketty28

meni je folikul preko 20 mm, endometrij je 6, a radila sam danas estradiol i dobila nalaz 5074,00 a vrijednosti su folikularna faza 46-607, lutealna 161-774, i sredina ciklusa  315-1828, u petak imam aih, zvala sam doktora  ali nisam ga mogla dobiti da mi objasni to otstupanje, i jel to dobro, jel imao neko takav slucaj, jer me uhvatila panika

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni nije jasan taj endometrij   juce na ultrazvuku mi je  dr.rekao da je 6mm.....14 dc....jel inace takav i kod vas.'???

----------


## Šiškica

> meni nije jasan taj endometrij   juce na ultrazvuku mi je  dr.rekao da je 6mm.....14 dc....jel inace takav i kod vas.'???


Zapravo dosta je tanak.. trebao bi biti preko 10 mm.

----------


## crvenkapica77

da ali ja nisam trenutno u postupku nikakvom  niti  sta pijem......kako 10mm kad  cure  krenu sa klomifenom sa 6mm?

----------


## crvenkapica77

ili mislis da bi trebao biti tokom cijelog ciklusa 10mm   bez obzira jel  sta pijes ili ne.... :? 
onda i je tanak :/

----------


## aleksandraj

Nemam sada trenutno nalaze mm kod sebe ali su jako losi...tako da mozda crvenkapice kod tebe ima sanse, sto se tice endometrije on u trenutku implantacije zametka treba biti min. 7mm jer se inace tesko hvata. Debljina se mijenja ovisno o stadiju  ciklusa- meni ide od 3mm do 11 mm

----------


## crvenkapica77

draga moja  ajd mi samo reci ako mi je sad 14 dc  endometrij  6mm....imali sanse da ce on biti deblji   kad krenem na AIH....mislim 8dc  idem na ultrazvuk   ....na koji nacin se on podeblja  sam? odoh  skuvat  vrkutu i piti je  sve do   postupka  ne moze skodit... :/  :/

----------


## kika83

> draga moja  ajd mi samo reci ako mi je sad 14 dc  endometrij  6mm....imali sanse da ce on biti deblji   kad krenem na AIH....mislim 8dc  idem na ultrazvuk   ....na koji nacin se on podeblja  sam? odoh  skuvat  vrkutu i piti je  sve do   postupka  ne moze skodit... :/  :/


Koliko ja kužim, ti tek idući ciklus ideš na inseminaciju? Ako je tako, u slučaju da sad neostaneš trudna, endo če ti se oljuštit i nastupit če menstruacija i započet novi ciklus. I onda on kreče ispočetka se debljat po danima ciklusa tako da nema straha  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tatjanab

> tatjanab ,nisam se dobro izrazila.Naravno da sam išla na folikulometriju.Ali samo sam jednom imala ultrazvuk na dan inseminacije.Nikada nismo pratili LH niti FSH u toku postupaka


FSH se i nema zasto.

Ali LH ima i te kako smisla, posebno ako se ide bez stoperice (a i inace--moze se dogoditi da ako se recimo ne napravi ultrazvuk neki dan, LH moze porasti iznenada i moze doci do ovulacije prije postupka).

Estrogeni su indikator da se folikuli razvijaju i, ponovno, ako se radi folikulometrija svakodnevno, onda ne treba, ali inace bi ih bilo korisno znati.

----------


## tatjanab

> meni je folikul preko 20 mm, endometrij je 6, a radila sam danas estradiol i dobila nalaz 5074,00 a vrijednosti su folikularna faza 46-607, lutealna 161-774, i sredina ciklusa  315-1828, u petak imam aih, zvala sam doktora  ali nisam ga mogla dobiti da mi objasni to otstupanje, i jel to dobro, jel imao neko takav slucaj, jer me uhvatila panika


Nalaz estradiola govori o vise folikula, to ti je sve. Ovo sto si ti napisala su referentne vrijednosti kod prirodnog, nestimuliranog ciklusa (nisam sad gledala sto si uzimala, klomifene, gonale?) Vjerojatno ih imas vise a jedan je vodeci. 

Folikul 20 mm je super!

Jedino zasto petak? Jesi li dobila stopericu u srijedu navecer?

----------


## ketty28

da u srijedu navecer

----------


## Šiškica

Da se ja opet vratim na debljinu endometrija..

Endometrij uglavnom bude tanak zbog terapije Klomifemom..On ga stanji i mislim da je potrebno po nekoliko ciklusa da se sve unormali..

prvi put mi je end. na dan štoperice pred AIH bio 9.5 mm, drugi puta 6mm a treći puta pred predviđeni IVF samo jadnih 4.5 mm..
Sva tri puta je bila ista terapija Klomifem.. Više se nedam nagovorit da ga pijem.. Tražit ću odmah pikanje Gonalima..

----------


## tatjanab

> da u srijedu navecer


super nadam se da je sve proslo dobro!

----------


## ketty28

ovako imala sam aih u petak, end je bio 9-10, folikul 22-23, i nije pukao, pa sam ponovno isla u subotu, i nije ni tad pukao, jucer i danas imam osjecaj koda cu dobiti, pogotovo jucer malo me probadalo i bolilo me kao da imam neku upalu a za odnos da ne pricam, jel se ikome to desilo, ponovno sam narucena sutra  a od danas sam na utrogestanima

----------


## crvenkapica77

ketty  ,i mene tvoj slucaj zanima....ali ja ti nemam pojma  nek se javi neko ko zna....zar nije trebao puci na dan inseminacije :? ..bubam nemam pojma.....

----------


## crvenkapica77

zar nisi dobila stopericu?

----------


## ketty28

jesam u srijedu navecer, mozda ce prijeci u cistu, neznam

----------


## tatjanab

> ovako imala sam aih u petak, end je bio 9-10, folikul 22-23, i nije pukao, pa sam ponovno isla u subotu, i nije ni tad pukao, jucer i danas imam osjecaj koda cu dobiti, pogotovo jucer malo me probadalo i bolilo me kao da imam neku upalu a za odnos da ne pricam, jel se ikome to desilo, ponovno sam narucena sutra  a od danas sam na utrogestanima


??
Iskreno nikad nisam cula za to da na stopericu ne bi doslo do ovulacije. Pa to je zbilja velika doza HCG/tj LH.
I ja se nadam da nece prijeci u cistu!

----------


## ketty28

ma vec sam luda, sutra idem gore pa ce mi dr reci

----------


## Šiškica

mislim da se folikul može pretvoriti u cistu bez obzira na štopericu.. a isto tako se može dogoditi da je folikul bez jajne stanice..

Na dan štoperice ujutro folikul mi je bio 21 mm , dva dana kasnije je bio oko 23 mm i nije puknuo - obavljena punkcija, u folikulu nije bilo jajne stanice.. 
A ovo s cistom mi se isto dogodilo..
I sad kad sve zbrojim i oduzmem nije ni čudo što već tri godine nema ni T od trudnoće..

Sory cure malo sam crnjak ..  :Embarassed:  zapravo već neko vrijeme  :/

----------


## amyx

*Šiškica*, sve to ide u rok službe  :Love:

----------


## ketty28

evo bila jutros kaze dr L da je ovulacija bila i sad cekati, ugl misli da je puklo u nedjelju

----------


## crvenkapica77

> evo bila jutros kaze dr L da je ovulacija bila i sad cekati, ugl misli da je puklo u nedjelju


aj super.....sretno!!!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## tatjanab

> evo bila jutros kaze dr L da je ovulacija bila i sad cekati, ugl misli da je puklo u nedjelju


sto, dva dana nakon inseminacije? 
Hmmm...

----------


## ketty28

nije dva dana  isla sam u petak i u subotu ponoviti

----------


## crvenkapica77

ahhhaaaaaaaa znaci inseminacije se onda ponavlja ako ne pukne folikul?

----------


## crvenkapica77

gdje ste zene    evo     :Coffee:  
zar nijedna ne radi  AIH.....niko ne pise.ovdje... :/

----------


## ketty28

da ponavlja se

----------


## GIZMOS

I ja sam negdje pročitala da se IUI u Zagrebu (kod dr. L) ponavlja, ali kod nas u Rijeci ne (barem ne u mom slučaju). Moja dr. ima praksu naručiti na kontrolni uzv dva dana nakon inseminacije da se vidi da li je bila ovulacija. Od 5 inseminacija 2 puta mi na tom kontrolnom uzv nije potvrđena ovulacija pa mi je savjetovan kućni rad. (ne znam zašto ne ponove IUI). Isto tako, od 5 IUI samo sam na jednoj (zadnjoj) dobila štopericu i baš u toj mi folikul nije puknuo več se pretvorio u cistu. Ne znam kakav je slučaj sa drugim riječkim doktorima.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam radila kod privatnika u splitu,,dobijes  stopericu,, ali nema poslije AIH  ultrazvuk.....

----------


## tlatincica

Nakon koliko dana poslije AIHa bi se mogao napraviti test? Meni je ovulacija bila 10- 11 DC pa ja i AIH tako napravljen, što znači da mi je sutra 14 dan nakon postupka a još cijeeeli tjedan do eventualne menge. 
Do jučer sam bila cool, a jutros sam dobila žestoki napad nestrpljivosti, utrići su mi pri kraju pa bih najradije napravila testić da vidim jel moram kod doktorice po još jednu dozu ili ne...

----------


## mare41

tlatincica, školski se radi test 14 dana od inseminacije, al ne znam šta u slučaju s dužim ciklusima ko tvojim...

----------


## anaea40

Možeš napraviti test, jer je svima druga (lutealna)  faza ciklusa od ovulacije do menstruacije prilično jednaka i traja 14 dana.

----------


## tlatincica

Onda danas po testić.
Ili dva. Jedan da danas zadovoljim znatiželju a drugi za sutra ujutro  :Wink: 
Fala cure!

----------


## smarija

mozes raditi test i ja sam nakon insminacije 14.dan uradila test bio je pozitivan.sretno

----------


## tlatincica

Prema udarcima PMSa testić je očekivano rekao: ne ovaj put. Još ću jednom probati potvrditi tijekom slijedećeg tjedna, al mislim da je to to što se tiče ovog ciklusa.
Ovo je moj treći AIH, ali prva dva su bili prije skoro godinu dana pa sam zaboravila pravila. Ovaj sad smo napravili odmah nakon IVFa i budući da smo i mm i ja ustvari prilično ok (ja imam mali miom na samom ulazu u maternicu), nije bilo nikakve stimulacije nego ful prirodnjak. 
Još jednom vam hvala na savjetima  :Kiss:  sad ću znati za slijedeći mjesec  :Cool:

----------


## zedra

Tlatincice, zao mi je!!
Drago mi je da vidim da si jaka i nepokolebljiva.. :Heart:

----------


## ovnica29

zanima me rade li vam vaši liječnici uzv na dan inseminacije da provjere stanje folikula?
ili čak koji dan poslije da vide jeli folikul puknuo i je li nastalo žuto tijelo?

i dobijete li svaki put štopericu?

----------


## zedra

Ovnice, ja sam prošla tri AIH i nisu mi radili niti jedan uzv niti na dan inseminacije
niti kasnije.. Uvijek dobila štopricu...
Sad baš cekam,,,,i ludim...

----------


## ovnica29

ma nisu ni meni... i izgleda da sam zadnji put zaradila cistu, jer folikul nije puknuo.....
a ni to nije provjereno na uzv....
sad sam na klomifenima, pa se nadam da će me malo ozbiljnije shvatiti nego u prirodnom ciklusu....
osjećam se ko da tapkam po mraku ovako.....

----------


## Emma Maria

Prošla 5 AIH pa da se i ja uključim... 
4 (neuspješne) inseminacije su bile sa štopericom, a uspješnica bez štoperice.
Rekla sam dr. da bi ja opet bez štoperice, ali on niti čuti - uspjeh bez štoperice je po njegovim riječima bila slučajnost.
Na dan inseminacije radila UZV i obično su folikuli bili pred pucanjem (25mm) ili je neki već puknuo... Nakon same inseminacije nije bilo više UZV....
Samo utrići i čekanje... 
*Zedra* ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ovnica29

sad sam tek skužila da *zedra* odbrojava....
zato i ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
koliko još dana??

a ja  ću na folikulometriji pitati dr da mi da štopericu...
prije za ciljane(ali kod drugog dr) sam ju uvijek dobila...i folikuli su uvijek puknuli(dr je uvijek provjerila jel nastalo žuto tijelo)

a ide li štoperica preko recepta, ili ju se mora sam kupiti, kada se ide na inseminaciju u bolnicu?

----------


## Emma Maria

ovnica29 - ne znam za štopericu u bolnici, jer je moj uspješni AIH bio na SD - bez štoperice, a ostali su privatno sa štopericom ( Choragon je cca 150kn, Ovitrelle cca 300kn )...
Još sam imala i 2 ciljana sa štopericom - neuspješna.

Zapravo mi je ta štoperica neki baksuz  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zedra

Ovnice, da odbrojavam...betu vadim 19.2.
ma uopće se ne nadam, mislim da AIH nije moj put do bebice...
ali opet, kad vidim da ima onih kojima je uspjelo, pomislim da možda dogodi se cudo...

----------


## Emma Maria

> ali opet, kad vidim da ima onih kojima je uspjelo, pomislim da možda dogodi se cudo...


Zedra, neka treća bude dobitna ! Bila je nama prije 3 godine....
Evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Leva

*Ovnice* ja sam imala tri inseminacije i moj ljekar mi je uvijek prije postupka radio UZ. U sva tri postupka sam imala dosta folikula 7-8 i morali su mi davati po dvije štoperice.
*Zedra*  neka bude treća sreća!

----------


## m arta

ja sad u petak idem na 3. AIH  :Smile: 

prve dvije su bila bez stimulacije, a sad sam na Klomifenima 4-9 dan
prije AIH-a nisam nikad išla na UZV.
iako bi možda bilo bolje da idem jer bi se onda možda ipak nešto više znalo kakva je situacija.
jučer sam si dala Ovitrell u 23,00 h
mjerila sam si LH trakicama. do jučer popodne nisam ništa imala, a sinoć mi se pokazala druga crtica.

već sam nekoliko puta čitala cijeli ovaj post o inseminaciji i sve mi se već pomješalo.  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

m arta, trebalo bi biti ok ako je sinoć tek bila druga crta, opusti se i čekaj sutra ujutro, sretno.

----------


## m arta

Mare, prošli mjesec mi je uranila O pa sam sad u strahu da se opet nešto desi.  :Sad: 

ovdje sam čitala da neki dr čak i sami preporučuju kućnu radinost nakon inseminacije, meni moj dr nije ništa rekao, a neugodno mi ga je pitati.  :Embarassed:

----------


## crvenkapica77

marta...kad ti  dobijes  stopericu   ovulacija se nastima...36 h  poslije  pocaju folikuli....nema sanse da  puknu prije....prije  nisi  dobivala  stopericu , jel tako??
slobodno nek me neko ispravi ako grijesim........
.meni je  O  uvijek 13-14 dan  a  AIH sam radila  (prosli)  16dc.....
sad  sam ga radila   12dc....ali ovaj put bila   femara...........cudno mi je to da  ne ides  prije AIH na folikulometriju.....ja sam proslu isla  cak  4 x  a zadnju samo jednom...
sex  da  ,isti dan  poslije  inseminacije  i  sutradan...ja sam i  prekosutra i   onaj   4dan   :Grin: 
ma slobodno pitaj dr.  nema te cega biti sram  ,,ja sve pitam....i opet  nesto zaboravim   :Laughing: ......sretno sutra.....ja    vadim betu   ujutro.....sretno nam.....

----------


## kiara79

ej...crvenkapice...pa gdje se ti skrivaš...kako si odoljela da nisi piškila test... :Shock: 
ja ne bih mogla piškila bih od prekjučer... :Laughing: 
sretno sutra i javi... :Saint:

----------


## mare41

crvenkapica, naravno da folikuli mogu puknut pod štopericom, al to se m arti neće dogoditi, javi odmah ujutro betu čim saznaš, a do tad~~~

----------


## m arta

*crvenkapice*, dobijala sam svaki put štopericu prije AIH-a, a na folikumetriju sam išla 9dc, 11dc, 12dc ali sam mislila prije samog postupka, jer sam čitala da neki dr i to prakticiraju. al opet, možda sam nešto pomješala, jer mi se već sve zbrčkalo u glavi. 
 :Smile: 


držim fige za sutrašnju betu.  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

eto  nisam ni znala da  mogu folikuli puknut   prije  tih 36h.....sorry.....ja isto nikad nisam bila na  UZV  onaj dan prije  AIH...a  voljela bi da to rade..pa to im je  2min posla.....

----------


## m arta

pa to sam i ja pomislila, al kad su oni uvijek u gužvi. 
vidim ti u potpisu da ti je beta danas 0 
žao mi je.  :Sad: 

al sutra je novi dan!  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure.....u dilemi sam....
dali da opet idem na AIH ili   pauziram jedan mjesec???
moji postupci   bili ovako;   12 mjesec  klomifen  aih
                                           1.mj.  pauza
                                           2. mj.klomifen   aih odgođen   endometrij pretanak   :Sad: 
                                           3. mj.  femara    2.  AIH
                                           e sad  dali  sad opet    odmah  u postupak  sa  femarom?  dali mi to steti??

----------


## m arta

ja se baš i ne kužim jel trebaš pauzirati, s druge strane ako ti dr to sam ne kaže, možda nema razloga da praviš pauzu.
 al ja ti ni u tome ne mogu pomoći, jer ja zbog godina ne razmišljam o pauzi....

----------


## kiara79

Crvenkapice,ja bih sad otišla na SD na dogovor za IVF..tako ti je i rekao,zar ne...dva puta ste probali AIH i to bi bilo to...

----------


## crvenkapica77

jeste......ali    sad    nam je  spermiogram    normo.  sto cisto sumljam da ce nas   uzet  na ivf    :Rolling Eyes: 
a jos  sta cujem  , da  po novom  zakonu  svasta nesta kompliciraju   .......

----------


## kiara79

cure koje ste radile AIH na SD,dali se tamo radi UZV prije inseminacije...bojim se da mi folikulići ne popucaju.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lavica7601

Puno pozdrava svima. Dugo vas pratim na forumima ali se nisam javljala. Meni je dr. radio UZV na dan inseminacije. 
Imala jedan folikul i ne baš dobre prognoze s obzirom na dijagnozu MM, na sreću pozitivna beta.
Cijelo vrijeme pila čaj od vrkute i MM neke čajne mješavine za povećanje br. sperm. Da ne zaboravim propolis i sl. prirodne tvorevine.
Mislim da je sve to pomoglo. 
Ipak može iz prvog puta  :Very Happy:

----------


## m arta

*lavice*, vrkutu si pila i nakon inseminacije? baš sam se htjela raspitati jel se to smije.
jel mi možeš reći koje mješavine čaja je TM pio za poboljšanje spermograma?
kako si pila propilis, mislim koliko puta dnevno? i ako možeš reći koje još prirodne tvorevine?  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

vrkuta je  za  deblji  endometrij??????
ja sam se bojala piti  ju   kad sam bila  na AIH.....aj sad budi pametan ....neko kaze da se ne smiju piti nikakvi cajevi kad si u postupku....i ja bi je rado pila ako se smije

----------


## m arta

i ja sam već bila navikla na čajeve, a čak i MM, pa nam sad fali.

isto sam prestala piti bilo koje čajeve zbog inseminacije, a i zbog Klomifena.

pa sam ukinula ustvari bez razloga i MM čaj.  :Smile:

----------


## lavica7601

Vrkutu sam pila dva-tri mjeseca prije inseminacije po pola litre dnevno. MM je pio mješavinu koju smo naručili iz Višnjana i ne znam od čega se sastoji ali mu se spermiogram što se
tiče broja poboljšao. Propolis sam pila dva puta dnevno po 15-20 kapi a tako i MM. Puno c vitamina bitno je za MM pa sam i prehranu promijenila i prilagodila k tome. Pila sam i folnu kiselinu.
Ne smijem zaboraviti med i pelud, ponekad i matičnu mliječ. Sve prirodno. Nikakve tablete osim folne kiseline. Nalazi su se bitno poboljšali. Bila sam dosta skeptična prema tome, ali ne može škodit 
zdravlju pa smo probali. U svakom slučaju pomoglo je. 
Moram napomenuti da s doktorom nisam pričala o tome. Koristila sam to sve do dana inseminacije, a onda prestala za svaki slučaj. Pogotovo propolis - radi alkohola.
Nastavila sam samo s folacinom što će i doktor preporučiti u svakom slučaju. Čajeve više ne pijemo. Med s peludi i matičnu mliječ koristim povremeno, pogotovo što je bila sezona gripe.

U očekivanj našeg anđela 07.08.2010. :Heart:

----------


## beba.2

da malo podignem temu. 01.04. mi je bila prvi Aih, beta negativna, dr-icu nisam mogla dobiti na telefon, a prije prvog AIH_A nismo razgovarale što napraviti ako bude negativna beta. ja sam već dobila mengu , počela opet piti klomifen, na pauziram i planiram ići na folikulometriju 8. dc, znači odmah. Idem na SD. Da li znate da li se rade inseminacije ciklus za ciklusom. sestra je rekla da je praksa pauzirati, neke drage forumašice kažu da nema pauze. Molim pomoć. ne znam hoće li me primiti ili ne.

----------


## cranky

> da malo podignem temu. 01.04. mi je bila prvi Aih, beta negativna, dr-icu nisam mogla dobiti na telefon, a prije prvog AIH_A nismo razgovarale što napraviti ako bude negativna beta. ja sam već dobila mengu , počela opet piti klomifen, na pauziram i planiram ići na folikulometriju 8. dc, znači odmah. Idem na SD. Da li znate da li se rade inseminacije ciklus za ciklusom. sestra je rekla da je praksa pauzirati, neke drage forumašice kažu da nema pauze. Molim pomoć. ne znam hoće li me primiti ili ne.


Ja sam bila na 2 inseminacije za redom (KBC Rijeka), pa mjesec pauze i danas 3. put. Ne vidim razlog da se ne ide za redom. Meni je bila pauza jer nismo više planirali raditi AIH, ali mi je onda dr predložio još 1 pokušaj dok čekamo IVF u 9. mjesecu.

----------


## sara38

*Beba.2* ja sam na dvije inseminacije išla u dva zaredom ciklusa. Skoro sam i na treći ali smo odustali i krenuli na IVF. U pravilu se može ići svaki mjesec/ciklus zaredom. Prakticira se do 5-6 inseminacija, jedino ako su neke godine već zaredale, onda se ne gubi vrijeme već se ide odmah na IVF (To prakticiraju u KBC RI). Čudno mi je da je sestra rekla da se treba pauzirati.

----------


## m arta

ja sam radila 4 inseminacije. svaki mjesec zaredom. upravo čekam rezultat, al već znam da će biti NEG. jer očito ovo nema smisla.
vidim da kod vas u RI odmah reagiraju zbog godina IVF, ja eto još svoj nisam dočekala. nadam se da ću na dogovoru 04.05. kad sam se naručila rješti konačno nešto konkretnije.
ne znam jel žene doktori drugačije (bolje) gledaju na MPO, al eto kod nas su dva dr muška koji jedini rade MPO i očito nisu senzibilni kao kad je dr žena. (na jednoj folikumetriji mi je bila jedna dr žena i odmah mi začuđeno rekla zašto ja uopće i idem na inseminacije. ja tu ne mogu ništa, već sam bila pitala mog dr-a on mi je rekao da se tako mora.)

----------


## sara38

*M arta* čudno mi je da te u tim godinama dr. šalju na AIH jer u statistici je veći postotak uspješnosti kod IVF/ICSI nego kod AIH. Evo ja i Cranky smo kod istog dr. V u RI i slično nam predlaže. Ali nemoj negativno razmišljat, nikad ne znaš.

----------


## beba.2

ne znam zašto mi je to rekla, ali sam već čula da se ide ciklus za ciklusom, pa sam i ja odlučila tako ići. u petak je prva folikulometrija.
m arta, nadam se da će se kod tebe nešto konkretno riješiti, jer ovo očito kod tebe ne pali,.

----------


## m arta

sara i meni je to čudno, baš čitam kako je na drugim klinikama. al eto nisam se ni snašla u svemu, jer sve mi je bilo novo i postupci MPO i općenito zatrudnjivanje i još puno stvari oko mene koje su mi se izdešavale u ovih 2,5 godine.
al ja sam inače optimistična u svemu, tako i na planu trudnoće. :Smile:

----------


## sara38

*M arta* :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

> *Beba.2* ja sam na dvije inseminacije išla u dva zaredom ciklusa. Skoro sam i na treći ali smo odustali i krenuli na IVF. U pravilu se može ići svaki mjesec/ciklus zaredom. Prakticira se do 5-6 inseminacija, jedino ako su neke godine već zaredale, onda se ne gubi vrijeme već se ide odmah na IVF (To prakticiraju u KBC RI). Čudno mi je da je sestra rekla da se treba pauzirati.


Zar nije bilo govora da i s klomifenom treba radit pauze, da su mogući zdravstveni problemi zbog učestalog (svaki mjesec) uzimanja?

----------


## sara38

Tigricel to mi doktor nije nikada rekao. Znam samo da po pitanju zdravlja se ne preporuča ići na više od 6 AIH.

----------


## tigrical

Prije su u KBC Ri to često naglašavali, da s klomifenskim postupcima treba radit pauzu. Na svakom lijeku (da se proizvođači ograde) pišu najgore moguće posljedice, a na klomifenu piše da dosta nepovoljno utječe na jajnike, e sad neće to svakom, ali...mojoj kolegici s posla je klomifen napravio velike probleme. Dakle, da ne plašim klomifenke, može se uzimati, ali trebalo bi raditi pauze.

----------


## tigrical

Kao uostalom i s injekcijama. Radi velike količne hormona, rade se pauze od min. 4 mj. Klomifen je ipak blaži...

----------


## sara38

Puno cura ide na AIH iz ciklusa u ciklus, bez pauze (kad je o klomifenu riječ). Ne znam zašto dr. ne čine pauze kao i sa gonalima, menopurima 3-4 mjeseca? Klomifen je kako si rekla ipak blaži.

----------


## tigrical

> Puno cura ide na AIH iz ciklusa u ciklus, bez pauze (kad je o klomifenu riječ). Ne znam zašto dr. ne čine pauze kao i sa gonalima, menopurima 3-4 mjeseca? Klomifen je kako si rekla ipak blaži.


Da, blaži je zato bi valjda trebale pauze od barem jednog ciklusa

----------


## špelkica

Bok cure, 
i ja sam prošla jednu inseminaciju i sad sam trebala na drugu ovaj mjesec, ali je doktor odustao jer mi se od prvog klomifenskog ciklusa napravila cista. Bila sam 3.dan na ultrazvuku i dr je vidio cistu i nismo išli s klomifenima jer bi samo pogoršali stanje. Zato je dobro napravit pauzu i obavezno napravit ultrazvuk prije pijenja klomifena.

----------


## cranky

*špelkica* to je upravo ono što je mene muči, nitko mi nije radio uzv prije početka uzimanja, nego tek 8. dan. Srdećom nikad ciste nije bilo, ali.....
*Tigrical* meni isto nikad dr nije rekao da bi trebalo pauze radit s klomićima, ali čula sam da se ne preporuča uzimanje klomifena više od 6 mjeseci uzastopce (na nekim drugim mjestima).

----------


## beba.2

ja sam isto čula da se klomifen može biti 6 mj uzastopce i onda napraviti pauza. neću se zabrinjavati s tim, jer mi je ovo tek 2 ciklus kako ih pijem. ako sada ne uspije, onda će biti pauza jedan mjesec i vidjeti što i kako. hvala vam što pišete o klomifenu. da i to za uzv, trebalo bi ga raditi odmah da se vide ciste da li ima, a ne tek 8 dan. a meni prošli ciklus klomifen nije ništa pomogao, jedan folikul kao i bez klomifena.

----------


## špelkica

Cure, ide tko uskoro na AIH?

----------


## OCUDITE

Ja bi volila da mi napišete kakvi su bili spermiogrami vaših muževa kad vas je doktor uputio na inseminaciju? Osobito što se tiče koncentracije (mm ima na zadnjem 11 mil/ml).

----------


## angel 1

Pozdrav cure..
DA LI NETKO ZNA... rade li kod nas AIH samo da isjemeniraju spermiće u maternicu ili rade i inseminaciju u jajovod ? Za to sam tek nedavno čula..a šanse su veće. Ako netko zna i gdje to rade ?

----------


## špelkica

> Ja bi volila da mi napišete kakvi su bili spermiogrami vaših muževa kad vas je doktor uputio na inseminaciju? Osobito što se tiče koncentracije (mm ima na zadnjem 11 mil/ml).


Nas je doktor uputio na inseminaciju jer je sve bilo ok, spermiogram dobar, a nema bebe. Ponavljali smo spermiogram prije mj dana (nakon neuspjele inseminacije i broj spermija bio je 36 mil/ml. MM doktor rekao je da ih ima premalo, ali nije problem pošto ima 70% pokretnih. I nakon inseminacije dr je rekao da je spermiogram bio zadovoljavajući. Mislim da za inseminaciju nije toliko bitan br spermija jer oni izaberu one najbolje i izbjegne se ona barijera maternice gdje mnogi spermići poginu. 
Imaš i temu kako popraviti spermiogram, ima tamo korisnih savjeta. Mi smo sad u jurišu na novi AIH i nakon neuspjelog AIH počeli smo piti vitamine i paziti na prehranu. Jako je bitno i da spermići budu zdravi, a ne samo brojevi, a to se naravno ne vidi iz nalaza.

----------


## coolerica

mi smo bili na 2 AIH s konc 2.8 mil/ml i 2% pokretnih..  :Undecided:  ..ne znam na koliko bi još morali ići jer nas je zakon prtojerao iz Hrvatske ..

----------


## OCUDITE

Hvala Špekulice i Coolerice na odgovoru ! mm radi na poboljšanju već duže vrimena (malo je pomoglo ali ne dovoljno) pa me zanimalo da li bi s njegovih 11mil/ml inseminacija uopće došla u obzir. Sad mi se čini da bi moglo jer iako ih nema brzi su.

----------


## špelkica

Angel, nemam pojma gdje se radi takva vrsta inseminacije, a i ne znam koliko pomaže. Vjerojatno bi pomogla kod smanjene pokretljivosti spermija.
Ja sam danas trebala u još jedan postupak AIH kad ono cista!! Opet, jer nam je i prošli ciklus pokvarila, ovaj put neka čudna (???) i dr me šalje da idem vaditi CA 125. Je l zna tko o tome što? Navodno su to nekakvi tumorski biljezi i imaju veze s endometriozom

----------


## angel 1

Špelkica..baš zato me i zanima jer je kod nas problem baš pokretljivost, a malo mu se i popravio spermiogram pa bi mi AIH definitivni bio podnošljiviji neg IVF-ovi... ak mi i ova beta bude negativna nemam više snage za punkcije "na živo"... za inekcije..i sve ostalo.
 A za ovu tvoju pretragu stvarno nisam čula, al možda se neko javi..

----------


## lastavica1979

haj ja drugi tjedan idem prvi put na AIH pila sam Klomifene od 3-7 d.c  2 tbl i u utorak idem na folikulometriju da vidimo kad ce bit AIH. Ne znam ni sta me ceka ni kako ce bit nitko ti od lijecnika ne objesni postupak da se barem malo psihicki pripremis,oni razmisljaju kao da mi to sve vec znamo

----------


## Doris01

pozz svima!!!
nakon 3 neuspjela pokusaja AIH-a, i nakon dvogodisnje pauze (tj. povrata psihicke snage) mm i ja bi htjeli jos jednom probat s AIH, a ako te ne upali onda bi presli na IVF. mene zanima ako netko zna koja je sad procedura za pokrenit postupak AIH. 
unaprijed hvala i puno srece zelim svima da ostvare svoje snove!!!  :Smile:

----------


## lastavica1979

Vjerojatno se moras narucit kod svog MPO doktora i on ce ti tada reci kad da dojdes ili ce ti napisat protokol 3 dc Klomifeni.

----------


## špelkica

Draga Lastavice 1979 sama inseminacija je relativno bezbolan postupak i obično je obavlja tvoj doktor (sad ne znam u kojoj si klinici, ali na VV uvijek ideš istom doktoru za sve). Kad ti folikuli dovoljno narastu dobiš tzv.štopericu, injekciju i to obično u 23 h kako bi nakon 36 h kad nastupi ovulacija  išla na inseminaciju (znači ujutro ili kad već ideš se vrijeme štoperice prilagođava). Na dan inseminacije smiješ jesti, piti, ne moraš nositi spavaćicu (može i neka udobna pamučna haljina), papuče možeš ako tamo nemaju ništa (ali sve će ti sestra objasniti). Kad te prozovu, presvučeš se u spavaćicu ili što već imaš, ideš u salu na ginekološki stol, sestra nosi spermu tvog muža (muževi obično to jutro daju svoj doprinos), sperma se nalazi u injekciji (naravno bez igle) i onda to ubrizgaju u tebe. Postupak može biti malo nelagodan zbog stavljanja instrumenta i samo uštrcavanja, ali ne boli. Obično ideš ležati pola sata, sestra ti da jastuk ispod guze i prekriži noge, nakon toga možeš doma, doktor da preporuku mirovanja i terapiju utrogestanima, ali možeš normalno nastavit bez većih naprezanja (ponašaš se kao da si trudna). Negdje se drugi dan postupak ponavlja (kao na VV) jer postoji mogućnost da folikuli kasnije popucaju pa se ponavlja da budu veće šanse za uspjeh. I naravno, domaći rad se preporuča nakon svega. Nadam se da sam ti barem malo pomogla.

----------


## lastavica1979

hvala ti puno si mi pomogla jer nitko mi nije nista objasnio,a ja se volim psihicki pripremit. Stopericu mi dr napiso u 20 sati i dala sam ju danas,pa cemo vidjet u ponedjeljak sta ce bit...hvala na savjetu

----------


## špelkica

Bitno je da budeš opuštena, ja sam prvi put bila napeta baš zbog toga što nisam znala sve detalje, pogotovo da se drugi dan ponavlja, a muž nije mogao s posla pa nas je doktor poslao doma na kućni uradak. Ja danaa primam štopericu, a u utorak je AIH. Sretno i javi kak je prošlo!

----------


## lastavica1979

ja bila danas na AIH nije bilo strasno bas sam se iznenadila. Za 2 tjedna vadit betu pa cemo vidjet

----------


## kiara79

jučer odrađen AIH...nije ništa strašno...samo danas osjetim neku tupu bol i lagane grčeve..
lastavice jesi dobila kakvu th.nakon AIH-a??
meni propisao utriće3x2,estrofem,andol100 i još 2 injekcije Brevactide i 1 injekcija Decapeptyla..ne znam zašto još dodatno te injekcije...netko zna..??

----------


## lastavica1979

haj ja nisam nista dobila osim utrica 2x2 vaginalno,htio je oralno,al sam mu rekla ak moze vaginalno jer toliko tbl pijem da vise nemogu jos i to.pa je rekao ok. Za 2 tjedna ako ne dobijem mengu vadit betu....Meni nije nista ja mogu kopat i orat ak treba, U kojoj si ti klinici? Spelkica kak je tebi proslo?

----------


## kiara79

Na Sv.Duhu...nisu mi jasne te njekcije poslije inseminacije...nadam se da će se netko javiti tko je imao istu ili barem sličnu th...

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja sam u Vinogradskoj. Jel ti biolog bio s tobom? Meni je rekao da mm sper-gram je odlican samo sporije pokretljivost,imala sam 4 folikula na desnom jajniku,a na lijevom vrlo slabi folikuli

----------


## kiara79

> Ja sam u Vinogradskoj. Jel ti biolog bio s tobom? Meni je rekao da mm sper-gram je odlican samo sporije pokretljivost,imala sam 4 folikula na desnom jajniku,a na lijevom vrlo slabi folikuli


da, bila je biologica,spermiogram MM je super ali je kod mene bio samo jedan folikul-ja sam sretna jer smo čak dogurali do jednog i dr.je rekao da je jako zadovoljan,kaj god da mu to značilo...endo je bio13 mm..

----------


## lastavica1979

Mozda zato tolika th da taj jedan dobro ocvrsne,jedan ali vrijedan

----------


## špelkica

Napravila i ja danas AIH, dobro je prošlo s obzirom da mi je drugi put, a prvi put imala dan poslije nekakve bolove i sad se nadam da će sutra biti ok. Doktor je rekao da ne treba ponavljati jer je sve ok s ovulacijom. Jel vi idete na ultrazvuk na dan AIH (prije nego što je rađen)? Dobila sam terapiju utrogestanom 3 puta po jedan vaginalno od prekosutra, danas i sutra domaći rad za svaki slučaj. Ciklus je bio prirodan, nisam uzimala klomifen jer na lijevom jajniku imam cistu veličine oko 4 cm, al mi je prirodno sazrio jedan folikul (u sub je bio čak 18 cm) što je stvarno čudo za mene jer bez klomifena do sad nisam imala šanse (obično mi je folikul bio oko 8 cm u prirodnom ciklusu na 10.dc). Za spermiogram ne znam jer to će mi doktor reći tek na sljedećem pregledu. Rekao mi je da se čujemo za 2 tj svakako s obzirom na ovu moju cistu.

----------


## kiara79

špelkice...ja držim fige da ovaj put uspije..
da.ja sam išla na uzv ujutro oko 10 h a AIH je bio oko 12.30...bila sam iznenađena za  uzv jer neki kažu da se ne radi na dan inseminacije...a kaj si ti dobila samo utriće ili još kaj...

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja nisam isla na ultrazvuk drugi dan,samo taj dan AIH ujutro u 11,a navecer sam pocela s utricima 2x2 vaginalno. nemam nikakvih simptoma osim pospanosti,al to je od utrica vjerojatno

----------


## špelkica

Curke, držim fige da nam uspije... :Klap: 
Ja sam dobila samo utriće 3 puta po 1 vaginalno. Al tek od sutra moram početi. Danas još kućna radinost. Vama doktor nije preporučio imati odnos tu večer nakon AIH i dan poslije? Za svaki slučaj. Nadam se da ovaj put bude uspjelo jer sad smo se stvarno pripremili- vitamini, čajek, prirodno sazrijevanje folikula (osim štoperice), nadm se da mi neće trebat IVF.
Ja danas nemam nikakve simptome, malo osjećam nelagodu u trbuhu, ali ne ležim, bila u gradu, pa ću sad odmarat da se ne forsiram. Meni je doktor napisao mirovanje, ali ne treba doslovce ležat dva tijedna. Onak normalno, laganini...

----------


## lastavica1979

meni je dr isto rekao kucnu radinost koliko zelim,samo kod mm su dota spori plivaci tako da necemo forsat svaki dan. Ja bi voljela isto da uspije,al ne nadam se previse. Rekla sam mm da cu zaboravit kad betu moram vadit koliko razmisljam o tom

----------


## kiara79

i nama rekao da doma doradimo.. :Grin: ma vidjet ćemo,ne nadam se previše,uzela sam bolovanje i domeka samo laganini...više me ništa ne bolucka niti imam pritisak ko jučer i prekjučer...čist sam si super... :Cool:

----------


## špelkica

Cure, trebam pomoć, danas je 4.dan od inseminacije, do sad sam bila super, al danas me bolovi rasturaju. Najviše me boli trbuh, ali i glava i noge, ko da me je vlak zgazio... Uzimam samo utrogestan, ali na lijevom jajniku imam cistu. Je l moguće da je cista pukla?

----------


## kiara79

> Cure, trebam pomoć, danas je 4.dan od inseminacije, do sad sam bila super, al danas me bolovi rasturaju. Najviše me boli trbuh, ali i glava i noge, ko da me je vlak zgazio... Uzimam samo utrogestan, ali na lijevom jajniku imam cistu. Je l moguće da je cista pukla?


ej,špelkice draga...ja bih rekla da je u toku nidacija ili ugnježđenje i da se mrvica prima za svoju mamicu.. :Yes: 
ja nažalost imam samo simptome PMS-a... :Sad:

----------


## lastavica1979

Haj i ja imam simptome pms-a. Danas ujutro u pol 7 me takva bol probudila ko da cu mengu dobit,al nije mi jos da dobijem 22 dc je nebi jos trebala

----------


## kiara79

lastavice i za tebe vrijedi moj prijašnji post kaj sam napisala špelkici... :Yes: 
mene ništ ne boli ,ni ne probada...ali...imam tisuću prištića po licu...prestrašno...baš ko pred M... :Shock: 
curke drage,želim vam svu sreću i velike bete... :Saint:

----------


## lastavica1979

vidjet cemo ne nadam se bar previse...ja vjerujem da ce i tebi sreca se osmjehnut i da su ti pristici znak velikog plusa.....oni ti isto znaju bit znak trudnoce,pogledaj pise u prije zaceca

----------


## kiara79

a jooooj lastavice...ma da bar imam pritisak ili nešto...to je trajalo samo prva 2 dana...poslije ništa...samo gomila prišteva...kamo sreće kad bi prištevi bili simptom trudnoće... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## špelkica

Cure, ne želim tražiti simptome, tak sam već bezbroj puta tražila, pogotovo nakon prvog AIH-a, mislim da je za ugnježdenje bebice još rano, a ti bolovi, imala sam ih kod cista i upale jajnika, u zadnje vrijeme skoro jednom mjesečno. Jučer sam bila na nekoj analizi rada organa (bili smo mm i ja) i ispalo je da sam ja bolje iscrpljena nego on, a ja već mj dana ne radim, jedem zdravo i sve, ne znam, tražim razloge svoje neplodnosti, mm-u je rekao da je reproduktivna funkcija očuvana iako on svarno jede puno nezdravije od mene i ne jede doručak, već najviše večeru. Navodno treba jesti svakih par sati (i navečer) da organi dobe hranu, a pogotovo zdravu hranu. Ne znam kolko vjerujete u to, ja sam obično skeptična na sve to, ali ima puno toga u prehrani i zdravom životu...

----------


## kiara79

špelkice,da istina je da bi svi mi trebali imati 4-5 obroka dnevno(manjih,naravno) i sa puno voća i povrća...bla,bla,bla...ali mislim da to uz današnji tempo života i nije baš moguće...
btw.ja baš i ne vjerujem u ta razno.razna skeniranja i preglede nekih nazovi medicinara...

e sad...od simptomića još ništa :Sad: ...samo još 2 nova prišta... :Shock: 
(.)(.) OGROMNE!!!!!šteta kaj je MM na putu,jako bi se veselio... :Grin:

----------


## lastavica1979

Meni i dalje nista od simptoma sve po starom kao da nisam nigdje ni bila,samo me nesto dolje pika kao da cu dobit mengu sto vjerujem da hocu nazalost.al idem dalje u nove pobjede

----------


## špelkica

Cure, još je prerano za mengu!!!! Nema menge sljedećih 9 mj!!!  Kiara79 skužila sam da imamo istu lokaciju

----------


## kiara79

> Cure, još je prerano za mengu!!!! Nema menge sljedećih 9 mj!!! Kiara79 skužila sam da imamo istu lokaciju


 :Yes:

----------


## lastavica1979

Kiara jel ims kakvih simptoma? Ja mislim da cu mengu dobit

----------


## kiara79

ne znam lastavice... :Rolling Eyes: 
samo (.)(.)...preogromne su...i ništa drugo...
a kod tebe?

----------


## špelkica

Kod mene ništa od simptoma. Grudi ko i inače....

----------


## Melita

kod mene isto nista,al jos je rano za simptome...jucer me tak bolilo da sam mislila da cu procurit,a kad ono nisam...ovaj mjesec nisam ni spoting imala. Jedino kaj ja osjetim cice me svrbe

----------


## Melita

joj polala sam s sekinog nicka kod nje sam na kompu cuvam malu Helenu staru tjedan dana

----------


## kiara79

Melita gdje i kad si išla na AIH...
kod mene sve po starom cice prevelike...nemam ni grudnjak za takav broj.. :Laughing: 
boli glava i od jučer neka temperaturica... :Rolling Eyes: 
špelkice...gdje vadiš betu i kad je nalaz gotov...

----------


## Melita

ja sam lastavica al pisem na sestrin nick jer kod nje cuvam bebu....kad si mjerila temperaturu,ja sam isto mjerla nista od temperature

----------


## kiara79

eeeej lastavice.. :Laughing:  :Laughing: sorry ja glupača nisam skužila.. :Embarassed:

----------


## kiara79

ah,da..imam temperaturu samo navečer,ali onak laganu do 37,4..

----------


## špelkica

Vadim betu 8.6.kod nas u bolnici u biokemijskom laboratoriju. Nalaz gotov isti dan u 15 h. Gdje ćeš ti?
Temperatura je dobar znak.... :Yes:

----------


## kiara79

i ja ću isto tamo,al sam se nadala da su nalazi prije...dugo mi je do 15 h...

----------


## lastavica1979

ja cu kod sebe u bolnici nalaz mi je gotov za 1 sat jer ih zamolim dojdem u uniformi,usput moram vadit i hormone stitnjace pa cu sve to skupa obavit....Jucer sam bila u takvoj depri tak me pika i boli ko da cu mengu dobit i najradije nisam htjela jucer one vaginalete vise stavljat sve mi to curi ide mi na zivce,al mm me nagovorio nek jos malo izdrzim...jadan mm divim mu se s menom

----------


## špelkica

Lastavice, znam kak ti je, tak sam ja bila prvi put, propala u neku depru par dana prije vađenja bete, živcirala mm-a, ovaj put se neću bedirati, što bude, bude! Izdrži još malo da se skupa veselimo!

----------


## lastavica1979

Stalno me nesto boli kao da cu dobit,a nikako vec me to smeta i ide mi na zivce,rekla sam samoj sebi da se necu zivcirat al evo nemogu protiv toga ovih dva tjedna iscekivanja traje ko godina, il nek vise procurim il nek beta bude 200 hi,hi

----------


## venera21

Grozni su ti svi simptomi, stvarno ne znaš jel PMS ili ....Meni inače bole jajnici i to dosta prije bete, no ovaj put me nisu baš bolili, više me je nekaj pikalo od stidne kosti pa do vagine, no nažalost nije dobro završilo (pogledaj potpis).

Lastavice, ti si imala spotting?

----------


## lastavica1979

Nisam imala spoting sto me cudi inace ga uvijek imam,al dobro danas je 26 dc tako da mozda jos stigne,nesto me stalno pika i boli me i trbuh i jajnici i glava,sise me bole nisam navikla na to i onda si mislim toliko muke ajme majko

----------


## špelkica

I ja se javljam sa simptomima, isto bolovi u grudima, pikanje oko jajnika, kak i obično, nemam ni ja spoting (to je zbog utrogestana, možeš ga koristiti i ako želiš odgoditi menstruaciju koji dan), tek 24 dc. I promjene raspoloženja (plače mi se na svaku sitnicu)...

----------


## lastavica1979

Haj ja i dalje ne osjecam nikakve simptome danas mi je 27 dc vec sam pomalo nervoza voljela bi da se ova agonija prekine najgore je ovo iscekivanje. Dobro mada je sve skupa jako rano za simptome.Kad sam imala biokemijsku simptome sam imala tek tjedan dana nakon sto mi je kasnila menga

----------


## kiara79

> I ja se javljam sa simptomima, isto bolovi u grudima, pikanje oko jajnika, kak i obično, nemam ni ja spoting (to je zbog utrogestana, možeš ga koristiti i ako želiš odgoditi menstruaciju koji dan), tek 24 dc. I promjene raspoloženja (plače mi se na svaku sitnicu)...


sve navedeno imam i ja..

----------


## lastavica1979

danas imam temperaturu 37.4 navecer i umor,a u ponedjeljak idem vadit betu

----------


## venera21

> Haj ja i dalje ne osjecam nikakve simptome danas mi je 27 dc vec sam pomalo nervoza voljela bi da se ova agonija prekine najgore je ovo iscekivanje. Dobro mada je sve skupa jako rano za simptome.Kad sam imala biokemijsku simptome sam imala tek tjedan dana nakon sto mi je kasnila menga


Lastavice, meni je beta u srijedu pala na 7, kaj misliš kad bi mi mogla doći M? Jučer kao da će početi pa onda ništa.

----------


## lastavica1979

Zao mi je jako Venera zbog ovakvog ishoda....nažalost nemam iskustva s utricima jer ih sad prvi put koristim tako da ne znam kad nastupa menga nakon prestanka koristenja.Znam kod Duphastona nakon prestanka meni menga dojde za dva dana,a ako je ovo isto progesteron onda bi vjerojatno i s utricima trebala doci....Kakav ti je plan za dalje?

----------


## kiara79

ja danas nisam imala mira i baš su me svrbjeli prsti na ova 2 testića kaj imam doma i jedan sam morala popi..... :Rolling Eyes: i naravno 0...jel da da je prerano za test,ili... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## NINA30

Upravo sam u drugom postupku za AIH 
3DC end.3mm,na desnom jajniku folikul 11,7/13,9mm dr me je naručio za AIH i folikometriju 8DC.
Nisam ovaj put dobila nikavu štopericu pijem Klomifen od 3DC do 7DC i čekam ponedjeljak 8DC i AIH.

Zna li mi netko reći da li se moramo suzdržavati od odnosa do ponedjeljka ili ne!?I koliko dugo?!Molim iskusne da mi odgovore! :Laughing:

----------


## kiara79

> Upravo sam u drugom postupku za AIH 
> 3DC end.3mm,na desnom jajniku folikul 11,7/13,9mm dr me je naručio za AIH i folikometriju 8DC.
> Nisam ovaj put dobila nikavu štopericu pijem Klomifen od 3DC do 7DC i čekam ponedjeljak 8DC i AIH.
> 
> Zna li mi netko reći da li se moramo suzdržavati od odnosa do ponedjeljka ili ne!?I koliko dugo?!Molim iskusne da mi odgovore!


nažalost odgovor je da...pa od danas do ponedjeljka ti je samo 2 dana :Smile: ,jer nakon AIH-a dr.ionak o preporučuju kućnu radinost i u ponedjeljak popodne već možete hopa-cupa do mile volje... :Grin:

----------


## venera21

> Zao mi je jako Venera zbog ovakvog ishoda....nažalost nemam iskustva s utricima jer ih sad prvi put koristim tako da ne znam kad nastupa menga nakon prestanka koristenja.Znam kod Duphastona nakon prestanka meni menga dojde za dva dana,a ako je ovo isto progesteron onda bi vjerojatno i s utricima trebala doci....Kakav ti je plan za dalje?


I danas krenula m, i to vrlo bolna. To je dobar znak, jel tak? Baš me bilo strah pomisliti da bi trebala na kiretažu.

Nemam plan, čekam da se Dr.T vrati, pa ću onda vidjet kaj dalje. Ne znam da li nakon ove biokemijske mogu odmah u postupak!?

----------


## kiara79

venera,dobro je da je M krenula,pa će se to samo očistiti..mislim da bi morala jedan ciklus pauzirati,pa onda u nove pobjede...
sretno!!
ja mislim da ću i ja procurit...baš sam si neka...ne znam,al mislim da ovaj puta ništa..ja imam plan ovaj ciklus pauza i sljedeći nastavljamo,nema predaje...

----------


## venera21

Kiara, gdje ti ideš u postupke?

Nadam se da nećeš procuriti. Meni je isto ovaj ciklus bio bez veze, sve nešto čudni simptomi i eto barem biokemijska.

----------


## kiara79

ja sam na Sv.Duhu...venera biokemijska je dobar znak,zato ovaj mjesec odmori,a sljedeći kreni dalje..

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja isto mislim da nista od ovog AIH mada mi menga nije dosla,al sve me pika i kao da menga hoce,a utrici ju sprecavaju u tome..Nisam radila test,jer sam si sama rekla cekat cu betu pa sta bude bude....Ne znam sta bi mislila o tim biokemijskim to mi je sve bez veze kao svi kazu da je to super jer eto vidljiv je znak da ipak uspijes doci do nekih rezultata,a u knacnici to nije ista samo veliko razocaranje barem meni jer sam ju i ja imala prirodna biokemijska

----------


## pino

Prevela sam česta pitanja o inseminaciji s jedne američke stranice. Mislim da bi moglo biti korisno pacijentima, ali voljela bih i komentare ili sugestije i za druga pitanja na koje bi bilo korisno dati odgovor. Također bilo bi super kad bi postojalo i nekoliko opisa od strane samih pacijentica kako izgleda inseminacija (kako biste objasnili postupak nekom tko nema pojma i nikad nije bio i što biste htjeli da ste znali i sami prije postupka)... Hvala!!!*

Česta  pitanja o inseminaciji (fertilityplus.org)*

----------


## kiara79

pino,svaka čast na trudu... :Klap:  i hvala ti na ovome...
napisat ću svoj izvještaj sa AIH-a,ali malo kasnije ili sutra...


ja ću 100% procurit :Crying or Very sad: ,danas sam prestala sa utrićima i sutra ne idem vaditi betu...čekam mengu ,ovaj ciklus odmaram i onda idemo odmah dalje...
zaboravila sam napomenuti da sam danas radila testić,i naravno jedna velika 0...

----------


## lastavica1979

NEEEEE moras ic vadit betu....test ti moze krivo pokazat. Nekad i beta zna biti jako mala a pozitivan ucinak....i ja danas prestajem s utricima,a u utorak idem vadit betu ja necu ttest radit

----------


## venera21

Kiara, odi vadit betu......nikad se ne zna!

----------


## špelkica

Kiara, Lastavice, obavezno vadit betu!!! Sretno!!!! :Heart:

----------


## lastavica1979

ja idem sutra ujutro vadit,trebala sam danas,al mm je trebao auto...dobro dan dva nece nista promijenit il je il nije,al bojim se da ovog pute nije.Samo mi je cudno imala sam jednu prirodnu biokemijsku trudnocu,a sad kad je jos potpomognuto jer plivac nije morao prolazit nikakav put ne uspije nemogu vjerovat

----------


## lastavica1979

Spelkica,Kiara sretno i vama vibram za veliku betu

----------


## lastavica1979

Mene zanima da li se menga moze dobit pod terapijom Utrogestana?

----------


## kiara79

moja beta 0...

----------


## špelkica

Kiara, žao mi je .... Al glavu gore, idemo dalje !!!! :Love: 
Lastavice, dokkoristiš utrogestan, nema menge

----------


## lastavica1979

špelkica jesi ti vadila betu dans? Kiara zao mi je jako,al nemoj odustat mali odmor pa opet kad skupis snage

----------


## mare41

Neke cure znaju procuriti pod utrićima, ali mislim da je to više rijetkost.
kiara, žao mi je, bit će slijedeći put!

----------


## aleksandraj

ja zadnji put prokrvarila s utricima i to posteno (bio spontani)...

----------


## lastavica1979

aaaa bas mi je zao aleksandraj

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja danas isla do sad piskit barem 15 puta stalno imam neki pritisak,a popiskim 4 kapljice vec imam šiziku od toga

----------


## mia74

Svaka čast lastavice..
Ja bih već davno popiškila test....

----------


## lastavica1979

sutra idem vadit betu,strah me svega,al nekako sam skulirana sta bude bit ce...nebi voljela previse ocekivat da se previse ne razocaram

----------


## lastavica1979

mozda je to piskenje pred mengu ko bi ga znao sutra cu vidjet

----------


## venera21

Kiara, žao mi je. Ali sutra je novi dan......

Lastavice, ma znam, grozno je to očekivanje, držim fige sutra!

----------


## lastavica1979

haj evo javljam da je moja beta o,idemo dalje u nove pobjede

----------


## špelkica

Lastavice, žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad: !  Naravno, u nove pobjede !!!!  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam vadila krv, ali je nalaz tek iza 15 h. Al mislim da će biti isti :Sad:

----------


## lastavica1979

Nemoj negativno mislit ti si nam jedina ostala da nas razveselis.....

----------


## kiara79

lastavice,draga...žao mi je..
špelkice...ne tak razmišljati..cccc..biti će lijepa beta...

----------


## špelkica

Cure, koja beta !!! Čak 0,78, više nego prošli put! Za možda 20 godina naraste na 50 čak! 
Više ne mislim ići na AIH, mislim da nema smisla

----------


## lastavica1979

hahaha moram se smijat sory sva sam jadna danas,al si me sad lijepo nasmijala...Moja beta je o,1. Ja cu isto dr reci da neidem na AIH to je samo gubljenje vremena.

----------


## kiara79

špelkice draga,jbg...baš mi je žao...
pa kad je već tak onda sam ja najgora...moja beta je molim lijepo 0,0...pa vi izračunajte koliko će tek meni trebati da dođe na 20...hmmmm...teška matematika...ili očito nikad..

----------


## špelkica

Jeste se dogovorile za dalje? Ja još nisam, a vjerujem da brzo ne budem došla na red s obzirom na godišnje i cjelokupnu situaciju na VV i još moram tražit posao.... Imam ja kaj raditi. Al dolazi ljeto pa ćemo malo prirodnjaka pokušavat

----------


## lastavica1979

hahaha tak je mm rekao ma kaj ce oni nama sad cemo mi poslije menge sami jer vec smo jednom uspijeli pa eto nadamo se da ce nam kucna radinost donijet srecu dok cekamo 9 mjesec. Ja sam od danas na dijeti i sve tablete sam izbacila osim eutiroxa da mi se malo organizam ocisti.Samo sam na vocu i povrcu i vodici hladnoj. U 9 mjesecu opet AIH ako nebude nasa kucna sreca nas posrecila. Ja sam mogla sad u 6 opet al su me zaribali idu na kongres bas kad bi imala postupak tako da radim pauzu

----------


## OCUDITE

Imam pitanje jer sam malo nestrpljiva  :Smile: . 
Ginekolog me naručio da dođem pri kraju 8. mj. na Hsg i folikulometriju (za što sam uvjerena da je sve OK) pa da bi on pokušao sa AIH jer smo "granični slučaj AIH-IVF". Da li je praksa da se u istom ciklusu napravi i inseminacija ili ću morati čekati ciklus u 9.mj.? Kakvi lijekovi se ženi daju prije inseminacije? ili može i prirodno?

----------


## crvenkapica77

malo mi nije jasno.....ako ces radit hsg   onda bi trebala izvaditi  neke nalaze  kao npr. briseve i  krvnu sliku da se vidi da je sve ok....i  hsg se radi poslije  menge,  ako bude sve ok  onda  se ceka bar 6mj. ( i tad znaju zene ostat  trudne , jer su   jajovodi propuhani   , ali samo ako su zdravi i citavi,)   e onda  moze inseminacija......moje iskustvo i misljenje.....ili mozda i ranije  ali nikako isti ciklus.......pozzz

----------


## crvenkapica77

a sto se tice  aih....neke zene dobivaju    klomifen  a neke femaru  ,a  neke  i gonal inekcije, moze i u prirodnom ciklusu....sve ovisi....
ne znam jesi ti radila folikulometrije i ciljane  odnose,mozda  gin. na to misli pa ces to prije  inseminacije    ....sve to ide prije  ivf....
npr.  ja sam ovako  : ciljani  odnosi   sa klomifenom  3mj.
                               hsg.....pa onda 6mj.  cekanja pa  na laparo, na koji nisam isla jer je mm  los spermiogram bio.....preporucen  icsi....pa onda ipak
                               3x  inseminacije
                               ivf

----------


## venera21

> Imam pitanje jer sam malo nestrpljiva . 
> Ginekolog me naručio da dođem pri kraju 8. mj. na Hsg i folikulometriju (za što sam uvjerena da je sve OK) pa da bi on pokušao sa AIH jer smo "granični slučaj AIH-IVF". Da li je praksa da se u istom ciklusu napravi i inseminacija ili ću morati čekati ciklus u 9.mj.? Kakvi lijekovi se ženi daju prije inseminacije? ili može i prirodno?


Ocudite, meni je dr. radio 8-i dan hsg rtg i za par dana sam morala doći na UZV i potrefilo mi se da je bio folikul i odmah inseminacija. Nakon hsg-a sam imala nekoliko dana smečkasti iscjedak, čak i nakon inseminacije, ali sve je to ok! Ja sam probala inseminacije prirodno, a i sa klomifenom.

----------


## OCUDITE

Ja sam briseve, hormone, papu, UZV i kolor dopler odradila i sve je OK. Pratila sam bazalnu temp. godinu dana i uvijek imama ovulaciju (školski grafovi) pa smo ciljali odnose, ali nije išlo. Za sad se zna da je mm-ov nalaz loš (olgo-konc:cca 4 mil/ml-11 mil/ml). Znači nakon Hsg-a 6 mj.!?! Uf...a godine idu...

----------


## OCUDITE

Venera21 nisam ni vidila tvoj odgovor. A možda će onda i meni tako biti. Damo mi je rekao da će pokušati sa 3 inseminacije pa ako ne ide, onda idemo dalje. Ti si vidim uspijela-čestitam!

----------


## NINA30

Nakon HSG i laparo moj dr nije čekao nikakvih 6 mjeseci (iako je sve ok) već smo odmah išli na AIH  nažalost nije uspjelo ali uspjet će :Saint:

----------


## venera21

Koliko čujem od cura, inseminacije baš nemaju dobar postotak. Nekima uspije od prve, nama je uspjelo iz 5-og pokušaja i to smo išli iz mjeseca u mjesec. Prije ovog dobitnog 5-og, dr. mi je rekao da više nemaju smisla te inseminacije, da ćemo u 9-om mj. na IVF, ali evo posrećilo nam se!

Uspjet će cure, vidjet ćete!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Venera21 nisam ni vidila tvoj odgovor. A možda će onda i meni tako biti. Damo mi je rekao da će pokušati sa 3 inseminacije pa ako ne ide, onda idemo dalje. Ti si vidim uspijela-čestitam!


a valjda ce i tebi onda isto tako.....nisam znala da se tako moze....sve ovisi od dr. do dr.  ......sretno tebi  draga  ..

----------


## OCUDITE

Ovaj mjesec idemo prvi put na insemin.
Počinjem sa klomifenima (ako ih uspijem nabaviti jer se ne proizvode u zadnje vrijeme) pa sve dalje kako slijedi. Ako netko ima savjete molim da piše. Inseminacija će mi biti obavljena u općoj bolnici pa me zanimaju i troškovi jer volim biti pripremljena. Znam za sad da se klomifen plaća od 150-200 kn (nemam dobunsko), a za ostalo ništa ne znam. Nova sam -pomozite  :Smile:

----------


## lastavica1979

Klomifen se ne placa akop ide preko recepta nista. Moras se samo opustit nista ne boli kao da ti uzma papa test,poslije lezis 20 minuta kao eto nagnute glave prema dolje noge su povisene,to je meni bilo malo tesko jer si prvo tam sam pa ti je dosadno drugo nije ti bas zgodno na gin stolu bit 20 minuta cini ti se ko pol godine,ja sam se malo prije digla.Navecer s muzem u akciju to ce ti i biolog reci,barem je nama u vinogradskoj.Nakon akcije opet digni noge gore ko da radis svijecu ,zelim ti sve najbolje i da ti od prve uspije

----------


## Sumskovoce

*occudite* držim fige i vibram od srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## OCUDITE

Hvala vam cure! Nabavila sam recept za klomifen. Želim biti pozitivna i vjerovati da će uspijeti u ova 3 pokušaja, a ako i ne uspije IDEMO DALJE!

----------


## OCUDITE

Ako koja od vas ide ovaj mjesec na AIH nek se javi pa da zajedno brojimo dane. 
Imam jedno (vjerovatno glupo pitanje): kad se daje muški uzorak koliko treba proći vrimena od ejakulacije do predaje dr.-u? Ima li ikakve šanse da se "to" obavi 2 puta u pola sata (da ih bude više) ili su u tom slučaju plivači iz prve ejakul. propali?
Znam da je blesavo, ali čisto da pitam...

----------


## kiara79

kad dođete na AIH predate uputnicu TM dobije kutijicu,obavi i nosi kod biologatj.tehničarke,bar je tako na SD...
hmmmm,a ovo o dva puta...nema potrebe--ako je pravi dovoljan je samo jedan...
sretno.

----------


## potočnica

Evo, ja se prijavljujem da idem na aih i to u petak. To mi je prvi nakon trudnoće koju sam ostvarila iz 4. aih postupka, sada idemo po bracu ili seku!

----------


## OCUDITE

Potočnice poslala sam ti privatnu poruku.. *Sretno u petak!!!!!!!*

----------


## mravak

Potočnice    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  !!

----------


## potočnica

Hvala cure, malo me frka (iako sam to sve već prošla) vratiti se na taj put. Znam što me čeka i sve je ok, samo se osjećam kao da idem prvi put. Super sam reagirala na klomifen i gonal(čak sam si to sama dala) i ima folikulića kao u priči, svih dimenzija. Valjda će jedan biti moja mala mrvica...

----------


## OCUDITE

Evo da javim: 12 DC imala 2 folikula (22 i 18 mm), endometrij 7,5 i navečer LH test +. 13 DC obavljen naš 1. AIH i sad čekamo...Nisam dobila štopericu jer "nije bilo potrebe" . Utrići 3 x 1 dok ne procurim ili NEprocurim. Nadam se ovom drugom. S prvom trudnoćom sam imala učestalo mokrenje odmah nakon par dana od ovulacije pa se nadam istom simptomu i čekam, čekam, čekam...

----------


## kiara79

ocudite,sretno..za veliku betu..~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## spodoba

hey iskusne...  :Smile: 
evo nas pred provom inseminacijom u prirodnom ciklusu.
folikel raste suvise brzo. na 5dc je bio 15mm, danas na 7dc 19mm!!!!

na 5dc
Estradiol (E2) 74
 Progesteron 0.3
 LH 2.1
 FSH 5.9
 Prolaktin 22.9


na 7dc

Estradiol (E2) 132 Progesteron 0.4
 LH 3.3
 FSH nisu radili

ova vrijednost estradiola od 132 ali i velicina folikla govori da sam skoro u preovulatornoj fazi, mada mi je LH nizak, no MPO-vac mi hoce raditi u petak, dakle na 9dc inseminaciju.
nekako ne vjerujem da ce se raditi o kvalitetnoj ovulaciji....a pitala sam ga o inseminaciji u stimuliranom ciklusu, no on to ne zeli raditi. ako stimulirano, onda IVF.
e..totalna zbunjola.
pitala sam u ordinaciji o postupku, kazu mi da se nakon uspricavanje lezi pet minuta. PET MINUTA...!!??
kakva su vasa iskustva?

----------


## ina33

Evo iskustava, spodobo  :Smile: .

Prebrzo raste folikul, možda je takav ciklus, a možda je i zbog godina - po meni, čim prije na IVF. Potpuno se slažem s tvojim dr-om - ako stimulacija, s obzirom na dob i anamnezu - onda IVF.

Inseminacija i ležanje - više se niti nakon IVF-a u nekim klinikama ne leži jer uopće nije znanstveno dokazano da to ičemu koristi - neće embrij ispast iz maternice, žene prirodno začinju bez da leže itd.

Trust the doc i čim prije se penjite po hijerarhiji MPO postupaka (IVF). I nek' ti idući put naprave FSH, just in case.

Sretno!

----------


## spodoba

:Smile:  hvala!
uzimam dhea 7 keto 3x25...vragca ti, da nije od njega? dhea-s stimulira spolne zlijezde na lucenje hormona..., da mi nije doza prevelika ? :Grin: 
imala sam i prije uranjene cikluse, ali po hormonskoj slici je estradiol bio nizak (negdje oko pedeset oko O), FSH isto, tako da se to nije mogla nazvati ovulacija..ovaj put me estradiol iznenadio.

to s lezanjem - embrij ne moze ispasti, ali spermici mogu iscuriti..ili?

----------


## ina33

Ako su dovoljno dobri za inseminaciju, onda su dovoljno dobri da plivaju naprijed, a da iz maternice ne cure u vaginu pa vani  :Smile: . Ako imaš želje za ležanjem - zamoli onda da ležih pola sata (mislim da ti je sve to... ono, sporedna stvar).

Dhea - to ti kod nas nema baš puno iskustva, tj. to piju cure relativno na svoju ruku, i to one koje imaju visok FSH, to će ti više znat tvoje Nijemice ili jedan srpski forum - imaju pdf Visok FSH - guglaj Kutak za društvance i nabla, iskočit će ti.

----------


## ina33

A najključnija stvar je da ti u glavi posložiš čim prije IVF  :Smile: .

----------


## spodoba

> Ako su dovoljno dobri za inseminaciju, onda su dovoljno dobri da plivaju naprijed, a da iz maternice ne cure u vaginu pa vani . Ako imaš želje za ležanjem - zamoli onda da ležih pola sata (mislim da ti je sve to... ono, sporedna stvar).
> 
> Dhea - to ti kod nas nema baš puno iskustva, tj. to piju cure relativno na svoju ruku, i to one koje imaju visok FSH, to će ti više znat tvoje Nijemice ili jedan srpski forum - imaju pdf Visok FSH - guglaj Kutak za društvance i nabla, iskočit će ti.


spermio je radio dragi dva puta i bio je normo
meni je dhea bio prenizak i zato smo poceli s 25mg. prije 10 dana sam opet cekirala dhea i bio je ok, ali bi po misljenju gicina bi bilo opetimalno da je jos visi i stoga i dizanje kolicine.
a moj FSH kao u curice...na 5dc 5.9..nemam se sto buniti.

jos jedno pitanje - ovdje preporucuju dva dana nakon inseminacije uzimanje utrica i to dvije kapsule nevecer. ja pak znam za uzimanje ujutro i navecer 10 dana. kako je bilo kod tebe?
trta me i nakon 10 dana prestati uzimati, sto kao je doslo do oplodnje a zafali progesterona? priznajem, pitanja su laicka  :Laughing: 

eh vidjet cemo..nije u mojim rukama.

----------


## spodoba

> A najključnija stvar je da ti u glavi posložiš čim prije IVF .


valjda mi za to trebaju te inseminacije  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Nemaš frke. Ja sam inseminacije radila...pred 9 godina pa se ne sjećam dobro (smajlić starac s bradom i štapom). Pitaj dr.-a što preporuča. NAJNOVIJA stremljenja, tipa u Mariboru, koji je meni Bog i batina, je da niti nakon embriotransfera, ako je zamrznuti embrij, nema utrogestana jer postoje neki članci da je progesteron u obliku utrogestana potreban samo ako dolazi do punkcije folikula, a da je progestoronska insuficijencija i taj defekt lutealne faze u biti rijetkost... Ali, pitaj svog dr-a. 

E, da. Preko utrogestana mnogo žena ne procuri pa kako ćeš znati jesi li trudna ili ne.. kad trebaš radit test.. da se bezveze ne kljukaš terapijom jer ti može nabildat endometrij i cementiravat ga pa menga može bit ful bolna, dok se to sve nadebljalo ne oljušti... 

Dogovori hodogram s doktorom, najbolje ti je tako, svaka klinika ima svoj neki red vožnje i način, a vidim da je taj tvoj OK, čim te vodi prema IVF-u, to je ispravno za tebe, reče ti ja laik.

----------


## ina33

> valjda mi za to trebaju te inseminacije


Da, upravo zato  :Smile: ! Ako dođe do iznenađenja - super. Vjerujem da je to tebi u glavi teže prelomit s obzirom da je sekundarni sterelitet. Puno nas IVF-mama isto zabrije da će sad druga trtudnoća piece of cake i to prirodno, to ostaje kao ultimate fantasy... nekima se i ostvari. Ajde, samo hrabro i veselo i uz dozu humora  :Smile: !

----------


## spodoba

> Da, upravo zato ! Ako dođe do iznenađenja - super. Vjerujem da je to tebi u glavi teže prelomit s obzirom da je sekundarni sterelitet. Puno nas IVF-mama isto zabrije da će sad druga trtudnoća piece of cake i to prirodno, to ostaje kao ultimate fantasy... nekima se i ostvari. Ajde, samo hrabro i veselo i uz dozu humora !


ma gle..nasa malicka je nastala uz klomice..bez utrica u drugom dijelu..itd..cak ovaj MPO gyn kaze da ta trudnoca nema veze s klomicima, da bi se i bez njih desila.
druga trudnoca je nastala 6mj nakon poroda, a dojila sam svako dva sata dan i noc...dakle spontano.
naravno da mi treba vremena i prihvatiti da treca nece doci samo tako..razmes?  :Smile:  ajme bas sam neka zbunjena..ne mogu se vise ni na posao koncentrirati..




> Nemaš frke. Ja sam inseminacije radila...pred 9 godina pa se ne sjećam dobro (smajlić starac s bradom i štapom). Pitaj dr.-a što preporuča. NAJNOVIJA stremljenja, tipa u Mariboru, koji je meni Bog i batina, je da niti nakon embriotransfera, ako je zamrznuti embrij, nema utrogestana jer postoje neki članci da je progesteron u obliku utrogestana potreban samo ako dolazi do punkcije folikula, a da je progestoronska insuficijencija i taj defekt lutealne faze u biti rijetkost... Ali, pitaj svog dr-a. 
> 
> E, da. Preko utrogestana mnogo žena ne procuri pa kako ćeš znati jesi li trudna ili ne.. kad trebaš radit test.. da se bezveze ne kljukaš terapijom jer ti može nabildat endometrij i cementiravat ga pa menga može bit ful bolna, dok se to sve nadebljalo ne oljušti... 
> 
> Dogovori hodogram s doktorom, najbolje ti je tako, svaka klinika ima svoj neki red vožnje i način, a vidim da je taj tvoj OK, čim te vodi prema IVF-u, to je ispravno za tebe, reče ti ja laik.


prije pola godine sam imala tri clomifenska ciklusa s utricima. tada sam radila test najranije na 13DPO..ponovila ga na 14DPO i tek tada se rjesavala utrica. menge nisu bile bolne...ma uopce nemam vise PMS i menstruacijskih problema...
meni je progesteron bez utrica bas ful nizak..cak i 3.5..tako nekako...
a ona progesteron vrijednost 17-oh progesteron je ok.. ne znam..

----------


## ina33

Sve kužim. Dogovori onda s dr. utriće, ne mogu ti štetit, znam da te ja možda zbunjuje, ja tako često ljude ispreskačem i koji put sam ja tako imala dojam da neko mene, neke bi poslušala, neke ne, to ti je sve, of kors, bez obaveza - ti pitaš, ja ili neko drugi odgovaramo, bez pravdanja itd. Sretno  :Smile: !

----------


## spodoba

> Sve kužim. Dogovori onda s dr. utriće, ne mogu ti štetit, znam da te ja možda zbunjuje, ja tako često ljude ispreskačem i koji put sam ja tako imala dojam da neko mene, neke bi poslušala, neke ne, to ti je sve, of kors, bez obaveza - ti pitaš, ja ili neko drugi odgovaramo, bez pravdanja itd. Sretno !


ma ja ti progesteron trebam kao zedan vode :D
to znam na osnovu hormonskih analiza s ili bez dodatnim uzimanjem progesterona..ali isto tako zbog endometrioze mi ne bude stetilo...ona bas ne voli gestagene  :Smile: 

eh da, u info flyeru stoji da abstinacija treba biti tri dana..kod nas ce biti dva...jer da se nismo keksali bi spermici bili stariji od deset dana..ili tako nekako. pa smo se odlucili na ovu prvu soluciju.
lh trakica jos nije pozitivna..tek se crtica nazire. pretpostavljam da bi sutra bila ful pozitivna i da ce O u subotu..dakle 10.dc

eh da..jos nesto da pitam. ovdje mi daju istovremeno stopericu i prave inseminaciju...kako je u hr?

----------


## kiara79

radila sam dvije inseminacije,prvo sam dobila štopericu i 36 h nakon toga je rađen AIH...
A što se tiče utrića...meni je progesteron 21.dc 0,69, i nakon inseminacije sam koristila utriće 3x2.

----------


## spodoba

> radila sam dvije inseminacije,prvo sam dobila štopericu i 36 h nakon toga je rađen AIH...
> A što se tiče utrića...meni je progesteron 21.dc 0,69, i nakon inseminacije sam koristila utriće 3x2.


hvala ti..
ocito ovi mpo-vci zele da spermici sacekaju jajasce... :Undecided:

----------


## kiara79

da,vjerojatno im je to cilj...
a kod nas još preporučuju kućnu radinost nakon aih-a..

----------


## OCUDITE

Imam pitanje: 
men. mi kasni 1 dan, ali sam uvjerena da nije zbog uspiješne inseminacije nego zbog utrića (vaginalno) jer me prsa manje bole baš kao i svaki ciklus pred menstruaciju. Dr. mi nije ništa rekao osim da se javim ako dobijem men. i ako ne dobijem. Da li se može procuriti preko utrića ili da još čekam par dana i koristim ih? Osjećam da nisam trudna i htjela bih prestati s utrogestanima.

----------


## mare41

Ocudite, pa kad su ti rekli  da napraviš test ili/i betu? S negativnim nalazima terapija s utrićima se prekida, a s pozitivnim se nastavlja...

----------


## OCUDITE

A nije mi rekao...
napraviću ja ujutro test.

----------


## mare41

Zaboravila sam napisati da većina procuri 2-3 dana nakon prestanka s utrićima, neko procuri i pod utrićima.

----------


## loks

niti meni nikad nisu rekli da napravim test niti betu...uvijek bi čekala da procurim, nisam ni razmišljala da zbog utrića možda ne mogu procurit...eee koliko malo neki doktori pričaju...još jednom  :Naklon:  RODI!!!

----------


## ina33

Ma, vjerojatno bi ti kad tad došla menga i preko utrića, ne mogu sad to oni valjda cementiravat vječno, pojavilo bi se roskasto... Ali, čemu mučenje? Ako ništa - napravit test, jednostavnije je i jeftinije, ako se plaća privatno.

----------


## lastavica1979

Meni su kad sam isla na AIH u Vinogradsku rekli za 2 tjedna izvadit betu ako je pozitivna nastavit s utricima,ako je negativna prekinut i u slucaju prijevremenog krvarenja unutar tih 2 tjedna prekinut utrice. Ocudite izvadi betu pa ces bit sigurna.Saljem vibrice da uspije

----------


## marija_sa

Pozdrav cure....prvo da vam pozelim da vam inseminacije uspiju a drugo da vas pitam: 
Naimeu ponedljak sam bila u Mariboru( jer nemam povjerenja  u nase doktore i BiH) i poceli smo sa stimulacijom.Dobila sam Gonal F od 75 jer na klomifen nisam reagovala.Uglavnom treba da ga dajem sedam dana,pa onda na UZV.Nakon toga(u sledeci ponedeljak ponovo MAribor) pa ce vidjeti od razvoja situacije dali idem na inseminaciju ili ne.Dali je neko imao slicnu terapiju???? 

Ja PCOS-na klomifen ne reagujem,sekundarna amenoreja,povisen secer 
MM-sve 5

----------


## lastavica1979

Mislim da moras se obratit u potpomognuta u Sloveniji tamo curke znaju kako ide protokol

----------


## Barbarellaa

MM i ja bi izgleda trebali na inseminaciju...po njima loši/nekvalitetni spermiji oplode jajnu stanicu i zato dolazi do spontanih...
zanima me jel rade inseminaciju u poliklinici Vrčića (Hilarus) ili on šalje u Petrovu? ako je netko išao u polikliniku IVF bila bih zahvalna na komentaru.
hvala na odgovoru :Smile:

----------


## delfin 11

MM i ja bi izgleda trebali na inseminaciju...po njima loši/nekvalitetni spermiji oplode jajnu stanicu i zato dolazi do spontanih...
zanima me jel rade inseminaciju u poliklinici Vrčića (Hilarus) ili on šalje u Petrovu? ako je netko išao u polikliniku IVF bila bih zahvalna na komentaru.
hvala na odgovoru

Pozdrav svima i Barbarellaa,
Mi imamo isti problem, MM ima loš nalaz(od 4-9miliona po mililitru). Do sada smo imali jednu pravu trudnoću i jednu biokemijsku. Teško za podnjeti. Bila sam na VV ali sada je malo "čudno" tamo. Nema dr.L. Pitam se gdje da idemo? Dr. na Vuku Vrhovcu uopće ne želi čuti za inseminaciju!??? Predlaže da i dalje pokušavamo sami????Sada radim pretrage, jer za prirodno nisam raspoložena. O IVF dr. ni za ćuti????Prije trudnoće prve predlagao isključivo IVF???? Totalno sam u zbunjoli. Javite ako nešto znate. Molim za savjet.

----------


## Barbarellaa

MM nije radio spermogram i po Petrovoj bolnici (dr Trutin) mi bi trebali samo napraviti kariogram i onda ako bude okej ić na inseminaciju...mislim tu žene vade hormone štitnjače, muški spermiograme i što sve ne a ja bih trebala po Petrovoj opet ić na blef - zatrudnim - okej - spontani - a pokušat ćemo ponovno...

Ne znam kakva vam je situacija ali ja bih na vašem mjestu išla u polikliniku IVF (Šimunić) jer je ipak on stručnjak.

Baš mu i na stranici piše da se bave ponavljanim pobačajima i da rade i imunološke pretrage.

Mi smo odlučili ići kod njega jer želim napraviti sve pretrage a onda na inseminaciju ili na IVF.

----------


## frka

cure, sto se imunoloskih pretraga i dr-a koji pridaju paznju imunologiji tice, mislim da bi vam svatko tko je imalo duze u ovoj prici i tko se raspitao svakako preporucio dr. Radoncica iz poliklinike Vili.  

sretno!

----------


## Barbarellaa

sad ću ga malo proguglat :Smile: )mm je već lud hehe...čujemo za nekog ginekologa pa ga ja guglam par dana onda kad se taman odlučim onda nam netko kaže - a zašto ne bi išli kod...? i onda opet ispočetka hehe

----------


## spodoba

imam pitanjce curke..
danas oko 10.30 mi je radjen ultrazvuk i folikel je na 11dc vec 20mm!!!
hormoni:
LH 15
Progesteron 0.9
E2 241
dakle u normi.

veceras sam radila LH test koji reagira na 10 UI i 20UI. obadva su negativna. dakle peak je danas vec bio.
eh sad, AIH bi trebala raditi sutra oko 10.00 i sad se bojim da ne fulam ovulaciju. ako je danas O (folikel je bio onako nepravilan, moze biti da vec pocinje pucati),ona vjerovatno stanica nece prezivjeti do sutra.
sto biste napravile, da se poseksamo (spermio je normalan) za svaki slucaj..jednostavno mi je panika da fulamo jajnu stanicu...
ili?
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## delfin 11

> cure, sto se imunoloskih pretraga i dr-a koji pridaju paznju imunologiji tice, mislim da bi vam svatko tko je imalo duze u ovoj prici i tko se raspitao svakako preporucio dr. Radoncica iz poliklinike Vili.  
> 
> sretno!


Istina, čula sam za polikliniku Vili, hvala na informaciji. Da li netko zna što je sa dr. Lučingerom odnosno gdje je sada?

----------


## delfin 11

Za polikliniku IVF sam čula i bili smo tamo na pregledu(samo spermiogram) moja ginekologica ni je rekla da IVF rade potpomognutu oplodnju ali da im nije baš uspješnost jača strana.

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo meni se polako bliži moj prvi AIH pa imam pitanje  :Smile:  Od jučer sam na Femari 2 dnevno, doktor mi je  rekao da dođem u pon. s uputnicom za AIH. Znači u pon. bude mi prva folikulometrija? Inače imam dosta visoki testosteron, da li je koja od vas imala taj slučaj?

----------


## NINA30

> imam pitanjce curke..
> danas oko 10.30 mi je radjen ultrazvuk i folikel je na 11dc vec 20mm!!!
> hormoni:
> LH 15
> Progesteron 0.9
> E2 241
> dakle u normi.
> 
> veceras sam radila LH test koji reagira na 10 UI i 20UI. obadva su negativna. dakle peak je danas vec bio.
> ...


ja preporučam akciju uvijek!nemože škoditi!i da noge gore!

----------


## spodoba

> ja preporučam akciju uvijek!nemože škoditi!i da noge gore!


da izvijestim, radila sam inseminaciju i taj isti dan smo imali akciju, nakon sve svijeca..haha  :Smile: 
folikel jos nije bio u potpunosti prsnuo, ali po obliku se vidjelo da ce ovulacija biti taj isti dan.

----------


## Toli

Cure, idem na svoj prvi AIH uskoro. Obavila sam potrebne pretrage potrebne za to plus hsg (prohodni jajovodi). Moj mm - teratozoospermia. Dobila sam protokol, iako ću morati pitati doktora da mi pojasni. Ide ovako: 3-7 dc Klomifen, pa dva dana pauza, 11-12 (po dvije ampule Gonala) i 12 dc uzv. Jel to malo prekasno? i zašto pauza ova između? I da li je to "blaži protokol" ili kakav.

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo mene s 1. AIH-a zanima me da li je bolje Utrogestane uzimati vaginalno ili mogu popiti?

----------


## Pinky

bolje je vaginalno kad god si u prilici

----------


## Maybe baby

Puno hvala Pinky  :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

Moji i nalazi m su svi OK, danas sam bila na kontroli (7 dan nakon pocetka krvarenja u 3. biohemijskoj koja zavrsi tuzno kao i prve dvije), znaci sve moguce sto se treba raditi (kariotip, cross match, hormoni, spermiogram, trombofilije, antitijela raznorazna, imulogija kompletna, cak su trazili i test na hepatitis C npr, zausnjake, toxoplazmu, brucelu i sve sto im je palo na pamet) je OK. TSH mi je 3, no dr kaze da to nije visoko, u granicama je i ne bi trebalo predstavljati problem... + da bi jedino trebalo raditi morfologiju spermatozoida, no posto cemo u februaru (kao treba proci 2 mjeseca poslije biohemijske, da uterus "odmori") raditi inseminaciju, kako bih izbjegla ovu torturu sa biohemijskim, onda ce ujedno imati kompletan uvid i u morfologiju spermatozoida i tom prilikom izabrati najbolje...
Kao pripremu mi je rekla da pijem bebi aspirin (zbog poboljsanja mikrocirkulacije), folan i jedem sto vise ananasa jer on u sebi ima neki sastojak koji je povoljan za uterus (ne mogu se sjetiti sta konkretno, no preporucuje ga u sto vecim kolicinama).
Taj ciklus u kojem cemo raditi inseminaciju (ako u januaru ne dodje spontano do trudnoce) ce me malo stimulisati klomifenom, pregnila da folikuli puknu i inseminacija... i to je njihova preporuka...
Ima li iko komentar na ovo/slicna iskustva sa inseminacijom, spontanu USPJESNU trudnocu poslije 3. biohemijske...molim za savjet!  :Smile: 
Hvala svima unaprijed!

----------


## Jesen82

ima li neka čekalica bete a da je bila na inseminaciji?

----------


## Jesen82

da malo usporedimo iskustva/simptome i budemo si podrška :Smile:

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo Jesen82 ja sam bila na inseminaciji 17.11. i čekamo betu 1.12.  :Smile: 
Kad si ti imala inseminaciju?

----------


## Jesen82

> Evo Jesen82 ja sam bila na inseminaciji 17.11. i čekamo betu 1.12. 
> Kad si ti imala inseminaciju?


ja sam imala inseminaciju 20.11 ali doktor rekao beta 6.12

kako se ti osjećaš? ja kao da me šiba pms :Mad:

----------


## Maybe baby

Ja sam zasad ok, prsa su mi osjetljiva ali ja to sve pripisujem utrogestanima...
Meni je moj MPO dr. rekao da radim betu 1.12., a moja soc. gin. da je najbolje raditi tri tjedna nakon inseminacije, pa sad ti znaj  :Smile: 
Ali ja budem ipak 1.12.
Želim ti PUNO sreće i da to nije PMS :Love:

----------


## Jesen82

> Ja sam zasad ok, prsa su mi osjetljiva ali ja to sve pripisujem utrogestanima...
> Meni je moj MPO dr. rekao da radim betu 1.12., a moja soc. gin. da je najbolje raditi tri tjedna nakon inseminacije, pa sad ti znaj 
> Ali ja budem ipak 1.12.
> Želim ti PUNO sreće i da to nije PMS


ja bila prošlu subotu na inseminaciji, doc rekao sex tu večer i sljedeći dan i onda od ponedjeljak duphastone i 2 tjedna od tog ponedjeljka ići na betu.. zato idem 6.12.

i ja tebi želim puuunnnnnnnnooo sreće! :Heart:

----------


## Maybe baby

Ja sam malo skeptična jer imam malo povišeni testosteron, imala sam stimulaciju s Femarom pa ne znam kolko to pomaže u tome.... A sad budemo vidli. Imala sam dva folikula.

----------


## MANNY

Cure moje i ja sam na sto muka. Budući da nemam redovite cikluse dr mi dao da pijem duphastone 8 dana. Prekosutra bi trebala dobiti, pa onda na 3 dan ciklusa mi rekao da pijem klomifen po 3 tablete 5 dana. Na prvi dan ciklusa moram nazvati u Rijeku za folikulometriju. Zanima me da li ste imale takav ''tretman'', šta su vam preporučili, koliko ste folikulometrija radile, nakon koliko su vam radili inseminaciju.

----------


## cranky

> Cure moje i ja sam na sto muka. Budući da nemam redovite cikluse dr mi dao da pijem duphastone 8 dana. Prekosutra bi trebala dobiti, pa onda na 3 dan ciklusa mi rekao da pijem klomifen po 3 tablete 5 dana. Na prvi dan ciklusa moram nazvati u Rijeku za folikulometriju. Zanima me da li ste imale takav ''tretman'', šta su vam preporučili, koliko ste folikulometrija radile, nakon koliko su vam radili inseminaciju.


Klomifen 3-5 (ili7) dc ti je normalna stimulacija kod AIH-a. Meni je tako bilo sva 3 puta. Zoveš ih 1 dc da te naruče na folikulometriju, najvjerojatnije 6dc u tvom slučaju, a koliko će ih bit i u kojem razmaku ovisi o tvojoj reakciji i rastu folikulića. Kad folikuli budu dovoljno veliki (to dr procijeni) onda ćeš dobit tzv "štopericu" - injekciju ßhcg-a i u roku od 36 sati će ti bit obavljena inseminacija.
Teško je ovako napamet govorit kad i koliko jer ti to sve ovisi o tvom organizmu, ali ne brini dr će ti sve reć na vrijeme. Sretno  :Klap:

----------


## Toli

Imam jedno pitanje, pa ako mi itko bar malo nešto reći (pošto imate više iskustva-a možda i ne). Idem na prvi AIH i sad..prvi UZV biti će 12dc (a to je petak). Doktor kaže da će mi tad dati štopericu pa u roku od 36h će biti inseminacija. A to pada za vikend, a vikendom ne rade (uvjerena sam). Da li se to nekako može kontrolirati do ponedjeljka? Jednostavno ne bih htjela promašiti  :Sad: . Odnosno, koji dan ciklusa obično bude inseminacija? Uhhh, sto pitanja u glavi.

----------


## OCUDITE

Meni je 1.UZV radio  9DC i nije očekivao tako ranu ovulaciju jer je već 11DC na UZV-u vidio da folikul samo što nije prsnuo, pa mi štoperica nije ni trebala. 12Dc je bila inseminacija i bilo me je strah da je ovulacija bila dan prije (LH traka je večer prije pokazala +) Inače rade ti oni vikendom. Oko toga se ne brini.

----------


## Jesen82

> Imam jedno pitanje, pa ako mi itko bar malo nešto reći (pošto imate više iskustva-a možda i ne). Idem na prvi AIH i sad..prvi UZV biti će 12dc (a to je petak). Doktor kaže da će mi tad dati štopericu pa u roku od 36h će biti inseminacija. A to pada za vikend, a vikendom ne rade (uvjerena sam). Da li se to nekako može kontrolirati do ponedjeljka? Jednostavno ne bih htjela promašiti . Odnosno, koji dan ciklusa obično bude inseminacija? Uhhh, sto pitanja u glavi.


a gdje ideš na AIH... inače svi rade za koje ja znam vikendom.. i privatnici i bolnice... pa nije baš lako namjestiti ženski ciklus da ne padne na vikend :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## Jesen82

> Ja sam malo skeptična jer imam malo povišeni testosteron, imala sam stimulaciju s Femarom pa ne znam kolko to pomaže u tome.... A sad budemo vidli. Imala sam dva folikula.


ja sam imala 3 folikula jednaka.. jedan na desnom jajniku i 2 na lijevom

----------


## Toli

Jesen82, idem kod privatnika (ne znam da li smijem reći kod kojeg). Uglavnom, neizmjerno ti hvala što si rekla da bi i privatnici trebali raditi vikendom  :Smile: .  To bi bilo i u redu  :Smile: , jer kako inače namjestiti ciklus! Hvala ti puno, lakše mi je od nekog čuti mišljenje. Javit ću kako je prošlo. S obzirom da mi je to prvi AIH, nemam velika očekivanja....

----------


## Toli

Hvala vam još jednom. Sad sam sigurna da će sve sjesti na svoje mjesto, pa kakav god ishod bio  :Wink: .

----------


## MANNY

CRANKY puno ti hvala na informacijama, javim se kad budem saznala nešto više s njihove strane.

----------


## Jesen82

> Evo Jesen82 ja sam bila na inseminaciji 17.11. i čekamo betu 1.12. 
> Kad si ti imala inseminaciju?


jesi išla na betu danas?

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo mene, radila sam test i negativan je... Idemo dalje u 1. mj  :Wink: 
Ne znam dali ima smisla uopće vaditi betu?

----------


## MANNY

Ja sam naručena 8.12. za prvu folikulometriju pa ćemo vidjeti šta će doktor reći. Ja se nadam uvijek najboljem iako će mi to biti prva inseminacija. Sam doktor mi je rekao da je uspješnost tog AIH postupka oko 10-15%, ne treba odmah polagati preveliku nadu, ali nikad se ne zna jer u medicini nije uvijek  1+1=2.

----------


## Jesen82

cure moje.. s obzirom na moju negativnu betu ja odlazim s ove teme i krećem s IVF-om....vama želi sreću! i imate pravo.. pustite statistiku... nikada ne znate što život nosi i možda će te baš vi biti te koje će promijeniti postotak uspješnosti na bolje!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja  sam  danas  isla na svoju drugu inseminaciju na VV-u, sad sam na cekanju

----------


## Maybe baby

*Manny,Tomislava*  držim fige da uspijete  :Heart: 
*Jesen82*tebi držim fige da IVF iz prve upali  :Heart: 
A ja...imam osjećaj da budem svaki čas procurila tako da i ja idem dalje u 1. mjesecu  :Wink:

----------


## MANNY

*Maybe baby* hvala što mi držiš fige. nadam se da će biti sve ok. 
*Tomislava* moramo se nadati pozitivnom ishodu. Javi kako je bilo.

----------


## luona

drage moje...evo da se i ja pridružim...u četvrtak idem na inseminaciju (prvu) , dok kaže da se folikule super razvijaju i da će vjerojatno biti na kraju dobrih rezultata  :Smile: 
eto....samo mogu reći Bože pomozi!

----------


## bebach

*MANNY* držim ti fige da vam 1. inseminacija bude BIIINGOOO!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do svemira i nazad!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## luona

Tomislava držim fige da uspije...javi rezultate...
Ja sam sinoć primila injekciju, a sutra ujutro idem na inseminaciju...nadam se da će biti pozitivan rezultat... :Smile:

----------


## MANNY

Evo cure moje danas sam obavila prvu folikulometriju na 8 DC. Doktor kaže da je sve ok imam 8,9 malih folikula. Rekao mi je da dođem ponovno u ponedjeljak 13.12. za drugu folikulometriju. Nije mi jasno samo da li će mi odmah nešto još raditi ili ne (nije mi ništa rekao da trebadoći suprug ni ništa)?
Bebach puno ti hvala za ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
Hvala svima vama koje mislite na mene.

----------


## cranky

> Evo cure moje danas sam obavila prvu folikulometriju na 8 DC. Doktor kaže da je sve ok imam 8,9 malih folikula. Rekao mi je da dođem ponovno u ponedjeljak 13.12. za drugu folikulometriju. Nije mi jasno samo da li će mi odmah nešto još raditi ili ne (nije mi ništa rekao da trebadoći suprug ni ništa)?
> Bebach puno ti hvala za ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
> Hvala svima vama koje mislite na mene.


Bez brige, opet će te samo pogledat na UZV, a onda će ti sve reć za dalje, ovisno o tome kako ti se folikuli razvijaju.
Sretno

----------


## sara38

*Manny* imaš pp.

----------


## MANNY

Drage moje cure nažalost ovaj put nisam uspjela. Moji folikuli ne rastu, na 13 DC jedan je velik svega 5mm a ostali i manji.Odustajemo od ovog postupka i čekamo idući ciklus sa jačom stimulacijom.

----------


## ruža82

> Drage moje cure nažalost ovaj put nisam uspjela. Moji folikuli ne rastu, na 13 DC jedan je velik svega 5mm a ostali i manji.Odustajemo od ovog postupka i čekamo idući ciklus sa jačom stimulacijom.


Žao mi je...

----------


## tikki

cure koje imate iskustva sa AIH, mi smo naručeni u prvom mjesecu na prvi AIH sa klomifenima (ja sve ok, MM OAT/AT) ali ja nisam radila hsg, niti su nam doktori rekli da to napravimo. Jeste li vi sve napravile tu pretragu prije postupka? Totalno sam zbunjena s tim... i strah me da me ne vrate sa folikulimetrije- kao ono, što vi niste znali da se ta pretraga podrazumjeva

----------


## Kadauna

TIkki, generalno bi po meni svakako trebalo odraditi taj HSG, to ti nije neki pregled a mnogo toga razjasniti može.......  koja vam je dijagnoza, jeste li prirodno već jednom ostvarili trudnoću, gdje se liječite?

SRETNO.........

----------


## tikki

Kadauna, nismo nikad imali trudnoću. Meni su svi nalazi ok (papa, CB, hormoni, prema lh trakicama BT imam O), a MM ima problema sa s-gramom (oligoasthenoterto/asthenoterato). I meni je čudno da me nisu uputili na tu pretragu (u petrovoj se liječimo). Koliko sam skužila hsg se ne radi na uputnicu nigdje, pa platiti moram ovak i onak... ni sama nisam sigurna kaj da napravim...

----------


## Kadauna

da se HSG ne radi na uputnicu, ja sam radila privatno ali sam sigurna da je bilo cura koje su išle na HSG preko uputnice, ali će se već netko javiti. Po meni bi to trebalo odraditi................. 

A šta je dr. rekao, koliko bi puta išao na AIH prije daljnjih koraka?

AIH ima uspješnost od ispod 10% nažalost, što znači, čak bih rekla da možda 6 ili 7 od 100 cura uspije..............

----------


## tikki

ma nas su zapravo odmah naručili i za IVF (u 4/2011), pa bi kao probali 1 AIH, možda ulovimo dva ako mi se tak ciklusi poklope, ali najvjerojatnije jedan. Razmišljam da nas možda zato na HSG ni nisu slali kad ćemo ubrzo na IVF.

i ja sam čitala da je AIH zapravo jako rijetko uspješan... ali nekako se nadam... ma, statistički gledano bi u nekih "n" ciklusa mi trebali ostvariti trudnoću, ali jedan od tih "n" može biti već idući mjesec, a može ne biti godinama... Tko znam, možda smo baš broj 6 od 100  :Smile:  pa prvi bude bingo

----------


## lastavica1979

Koliko znam svi doktori preporucaju HSG da se vidi prohodnost jajovoda. Tu pretragu nerado Mpo doktor obavlja jer imaju jako puno  drugog posla oko drugih postupaka zato i preporucaju privano da se napravi.Ja sam imala srece prije dvije godine da sam na uputnicu napravila i bilo je kontrasta.Kad sam zvala Petrovu oni su rekli da oni uopce ne rade hsg,onda sam zvala vinogradsku i oni su mi napravili,al bila sam njihov pacijent.Vinogradska radi hsg al moras kupit sama kontrast koji dojde oko 700 kn,al ako ti mpo lijecnik napise da je potrebno a da klinika nema kontrasta da moras sama kupit mislim da ti onda hzzo vraca taj novac ,al sve moras imat napisano.Raspitaj se.Kod privatnika isto tak nekak dojde700 kn hsg

----------


## MANNY

tikki ja sam radila hsg na uputnicu. Mislim da ga svakako trebaš napraviti, posavjetuj se sa svojim ginekologom. To ti je propuhavanje jajovoda  i znam par cura koje su zatrudnile u roku od 3 mjeseca. Ako imaš nekakvih ''barijera'' /prepreka to ti propuše i onda barem znaš da su prohodni i da sve ovisi o malim plivačima pa nikad neznaš može se koji zaletiti i evo bebe.

----------


## azrijelka36

tikki i ja mislim da  trebaš prvo napraviti hsg..jer ako nešto ne štima s jajovodima, onda ti aih nema smisla. a čemu se kljukati svim tim tabletama i prolaziti sve to, ako je samo to problem.
mi smo prirodnim putem ostvarili trudnoću, pa me je svejedno poslao dr. na uzv hsg prije AIH.

ja sam isto išla na uputnicu i obavila to u bolnici-ostala ležat 1 dan. nije me ništa bolilo, al strašno mi je bilo uvođenje katetera-jer je trajalo jako dugoo i nikako nisu mogli to nariktat.

e, da--i što se tiće uspješnosti aih-nama je od prve upalilo  :Smile:

----------


## OCUDITE

Ja bi samo komentirala da očito u HR nije svuda jednako. Ja sam u ZD radila HSG i bilo je na uputnicu (dijagnoza:neplodnost) i ništa se nije plaćalo (iako nemam dopunskog). 
Što se tiče onog da HSG pretraga propuše jajovode pa se lakše zatrudni-mislim da to jeste slučaj kod onih bez muškog faktora, tj. kad je problem u nakoj barijeri u jajovodima, ali kad je problem u plivačima mislim da to ne igra neku ulogu.
U svakom slučaju, bez obzira na malu uspiješnost AIH-a svim curama koje se spremaju želim puuuno sreća!!!!

----------


## bebach

*tikki* ja se slažem sa curama da bi trebala to obaviti prije svega...ja sam bila u 09.mj. i to na uputnicu, ništa nisam plaćala! a sad to vjerojatno ovisi i o doktoru i o bolnici i o svačemu nečemu!
~~~~~~~~~~~ ti iz  :Heart:  da vam 1 AIH bude bingooo!!! ako se slučajno usput ne desi neki home made bebolino!!!

----------


## azrijelka36

> Što se tiče onog da HSG pretraga propuše jajovode pa se lakše zatrudni-mislim da to jeste slučaj kod onih bez muškog faktora, tj. kad je problem u nakoj barijeri u jajovodima, ali kad je problem u plivačima mislim da to ne igra neku ulogu.


kako ne igra ulogu?
AIH nema smisla ako nešto ne štima s jajovodima, ali ako je sve uredu s njima, plivači nisu toliki problem.
Sperma se pročisti i izdvoje se najbolji, najbrži spermići koji se uštrcaju direktno u maternicu.
tako da najvažniju ulogu tu igraju jajovodi, a ne problem s plivačima.

----------


## luona

tikki ja sam ti hsg radila ove godine na sv duhu uz uputnicu, ništa nisam platila i odmah nakon toga sam puštena doma, to ti traje svega 2,3 sata sa malim odmorom, najbolje ti je da nazoveš u bolnicu i raspitaš se...
ja sam prije 8 dana radila prvi aih , sve je u redu, ali jednostavno neće i neće....sada trenutno mirujem do 23.12 i onda testić  :Smile: 
svim curama, ženama želim puno sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## OCUDITE

[QUOTE=azrijelka36;1769995]
AIH nema smisla ako nešto ne štima s jajovodima, ali ako je sve uredu s njima, plivači nisu toliki problem.
Sperma se pročisti i izdvoje se najbolji, najbrži spermići koji se uštrcaju direktno u maternicu.
tako da najvažniju ulogu tu igraju jajovodi, a ne problem s plivačima.[/QUOTE
Mislila sm na prirodnu trudnoću ...

----------


## eva133

Cure koliku ste pauzu imale između dvije inseminacije? Da li je dovoljan jedan ciklus između? Bila sam na klomifenima.

----------


## kiara79

> Cure koliku ste pauzu imale između dvije inseminacije? Da li je dovoljan jedan ciklus između? Bila sam na klomifenima.


ne treba ti pauza,možeš iz mjeseca u mjesec...
najviše 6 mj.nakon toga treba pauza..

----------


## ruža82

> Cure koliku ste pauzu imale između dvije inseminacije? Da li je dovoljan jedan ciklus između? Bila sam na klomifenima.


ja sam išla u 6 mj,  i onda 1.12 dugi AIH, bio bi drugi mjesec prije, al mi endo nije bio ok pa smo odgodili jedan mjesec. naravno poslije 6 mj. su bili godišnji...

----------


## eva133

Pitam, jer uskoro trebam dobiti mengu. Dr. mi je rekao da se javim prvi dc da se dogovorimo što dalje. Ja se nadam da će me uzeti u postupak odmah.

----------


## ruža82

> Pitam, jer uskoro trebam dobiti mengu. Dr. mi je rekao da se javim prvi dc da se dogovorimo što dalje. Ja se nadam da će me uzeti u postupak odmah.


A imaš sve nalaze koji ti vrijede?? mislim briseve i papu??

----------


## agility

Da vas malo ohrabrim...
10.2008; uzimam klomifen kao pripremu za prvu inseminaciju, na kraju odustajem zbog upale pluća, ali za 6 tjedana saznajem da sam ipak trudna  :Smile: 
03.2010; 37 gonala zbog slabe reakcije na druge ljekove; inseminaciju imam tek 23 dc, samo jedan folikul, druga trudnoća  :Smile: 

Rodila sam dva prekrasna dečka sa dvije ovulacije (inače ih nemam). Nažalost prvi sin preminuo je, ali to već druga priča.

I da, prije toga radila sam HSG na SD na uputnicu.

----------


## eva133

ruža82 imam važeće nalaze. Zato se i nadam da ću odmah u postupak. Agility, hvala na ohrabrenju. Žao mi je zbog tvog sina.

----------


## ruža82

Ja sam u oba dva AIH imala samo klomifene, to je standardno ili se mogu dati još koji ljekovi zajedno s klomifenima??

----------


## eva133

> Ja sam u oba dva AIH imala samo klomifene, to je standardno ili se mogu dati još koji ljekovi zajedno s klomifenima??


Nemam pojma. Znam da netko bude na femari, ali da li se šta kombinira to ne znam. Ja sam dobro reagirala na klomifen.

----------


## cranky

> Nemam pojma. Znam da netko bude na femari, ali da li se šta kombinira to ne znam. Ja sam dobro reagirala na klomifen.


Daje se ili klomifen ili femara, a njih se može kombinirati još sa gonalima ili menopurima, ali to za inseminacije nije baš uobičajen postupak.

----------


## ruža82

> Daje se ili klomifen ili femara, a njih se može kombinirati još sa gonalima ili menopurima, ali to za inseminacije nije baš uobičajen postupak.


to me baš zanimalo, jer sam na 2 AIH-u iamal biokemijsku, a sada idem na treći pa sam mislila možda će mi šta još dati

----------


## tikki

ja ću uskoro na prvi aih, isto s klomifenima. Inače imam uredne ovulaciije (barem po LH trakicama i po bazalnoj temperaturi, jednom mjereno i sa ultrazvukom). E sad, meni baš nije jasno koji je točno utjecaj klomifena na ciklus? Jel se stvori više JS ili se samo tempira O?

----------


## špelkica

Tikki, klomifen se daje i da se dobi koji folikul više i da se može tempirat kad bude AIH (za to se daje i štoperica). No, može se u AIH i bez klomifena, iskoristi se prirodna ovulacija, ali mislim da se to ne prakticira često. Ja sam išla na AIH u prirodnom ciklusu (dobila sam štopericu), ali samo zato jer sam imala cistu na jednom jajniku pa nije nikakva stimulacija dolazila u obzir. Sretno!!!!! Nije ti to ništ strašno, meni je bilo ok i nije me ništ posebno boljelo

----------


## deniii

cure moje sve vas pozdravljam!!!!
nekad davno sam pisala tu..pa evo me opet
jučer sam odradila drugu inseminaciju, a evo sad čekanje 13 dana....uh

----------


## ruža82

> cure moje sve vas pozdravljam!!!!
> nekad davno sam pisala tu..pa evo me opet
> jučer sam odradila drugu inseminaciju, a evo sad čekanje 13 dana....uh


držim ti fige, neka bude uspješna :Love:

----------


## Toli

> cure moje sve vas pozdravljam!!!!
> nekad davno sam pisala tu..pa evo me opet
> jučer sam odradila drugu inseminaciju, a evo sad čekanje 13 dana....uh


Također! Sve najbolje, da uspije  :Smile: . Podržavam sa puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## eva133

> cure moje sve vas pozdravljam!!!!
> nekad davno sam pisala tu..pa evo me opet
> jučer sam odradila drugu inseminaciju, a evo sad čekanje 13 dana....uh


Želim ti da ti uspije. Od prvi put rijetko kome uspije, pa se nadam da će ti ova druga biti uspješna. I ja se uskoro spremam na drugu inseminaciju.

----------


## deniii

hvala vam curke puno, ja se ne nadam previše, al eto kako bude......a držim nam fige svima da uskoro budemo grintave mamice  :Grin:

----------


## ruža82

ima li tko u postupku za inseminaciju???

----------


## pea

> ima li tko u postupku za inseminaciju???


Evo imam ja :Very Happy: 
Čekam mengu za par dana,klomifeni pa prvi pokušaj :Klap:

----------


## ruža82

> Evo imam ja
> Čekam mengu za par dana,klomifeni pa prvi pokušaj


sretno, evo ja sam krenula s klomifenima pa eto. nestrpljivo čekam dal će se što događati

----------


## pea

> sretno, evo ja sam krenula s klomifenima pa eto. nestrpljivo čekam dal će se što događati


Vidim da nam muževi imaju istu dijagnozu,sretno draga i tebi,
ja jedva čekam startati

----------


## eva133

> ima li tko u postupku za inseminaciju???


Ja sam isto u postupku. Na klomifenima sam po 2 dnevno. U ponedjeljak prva folikulometrija. Nadam se da ću dobro reagirati.

----------


## tikki

mi smo isto u postupku. počinjem s klomifenima u subotu, prva folikulometria u srijedu. Eva, jel piješ obje tablete klomifena istovremeno ili jednu ujutro drugu navečer? Držim fige da dobro reagiraš  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> mi smo isto u postupku. počinjem s klomifenima u subotu, prva folikulometria u srijedu. Eva, jel piješ obje tablete klomifena istovremeno ili jednu ujutro drugu navečer? Držim fige da dobro reagiraš


Ovaj put mi je rekao da pijem zajedno svako jutro. To mi bilo malo čudno jer sam prošli put pila jednu ujutro, jednu navečer. Ne znam kakve to veze ima. Kako ti piješ? I ja tebi želim dobru reakciju.

----------


## pea

> Ovaj put mi je rekao da pijem zajedno svako jutro. To mi bilo malo čudno jer sam prošli put pila jednu ujutro, jednu navečer. Ne znam kakve to veze ima.* Kako ti piješ?* I ja tebi želim dobru reakciju.


E ovo i mene zanima :Wink: 
Ja ću sad prvi put piti klomifene,dr.mi nije ništa spomenio.

----------


## eva133

> E ovo i mene zanima
> Ja ću sad prvi put piti klomifene,dr.mi nije ništa spomenio.


Ne znam da li ima neke razlike piti ih zajedno ili piti ih ujutro i navečer. Nemam puno iskustva. Ako tebi dr.nije ništa spominjao onda je sigurno svejedno. Ili? Cure ima li koja iskustva?

----------


## ruža82

kad sam pila 2x1, dr. mi je rekao jednu u jutro a jednu navečer. kad sam pila 3x1, dvije u jutro a jednu navečer. a sad možda ne kaže svakom isto

----------


## eva133

> kad sam pila 2x1, dr. mi je rekao jednu u jutro a jednu navečer. kad sam pila 3x1, dvije u jutro a jednu navečer. a sad možda ne kaže svakom isto


Vjerojatno zbog nečega je tako. Dobro da sam ga ponovo pitala, jer sad bi bila na mukama. Još 2 dana pijem,a onda se nadam da će biti sve u redu.

----------


## ruža82

Eh i ja isto, al nakon što sam bila 3dc. sam tako "žalosna". pitala sam dr. koliko sam folikula zadnji put imala, a on meni: šta koliko, pa jedan, borimo se da bude barem jedan.... ufffffff. bojim se da nikako neću reagirati i da neće biti ničega u pon.

----------


## eva133

> Eh i ja isto, al nakon što sam bila 3dc. sam tako "žalosna". pitala sam dr. koliko sam folikula zadnji put imala, a on meni: šta koliko, pa jedan, borimo se da bude barem jedan.... ufffffff. bojim se da nikako neću reagirati i da neće biti ničega u pon.


Joj znam kako ti je. Ma bit će dobro. Ti piješ pojačane doze klomifena. Mora uspjeti. Ja sam isto gore u ponedjeljak. Možda se i vidimo.

----------


## tikki

meni su samo rekli dva dnevno... onda sam pitala sestru pa je rekla pa možete jednu ujutro jednu navečer. Jako sam nestrpljiva već, a tek ih sutra počinjem piti (u sri. je prva folikulometrija). 

Ruža82 držim fige za ponedjeljak... da bude barem jedan ali vrijedan  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> meni su samo rekli dva dnevno... onda sam pitala sestru pa je rekla pa možete jednu ujutro jednu navečer. Jako sam nestrpljiva već, a tek ih sutra počinjem piti (u sri. je prva folikulometrija). 
> 
> Ruža82 držim fige za ponedjeljak... da bude barem jedan ali vrijedan


Ja isto tako budem nestrpljiva i svaki dan pogledam koliko još dana pijem i svaki put sam presretna jer ih je sve manje i manje. Eto kad prođe vikend znat ću puno više. Da nam bar uspije...

----------


## tikki

ma ja se stalno podsjećam da su šanse sa inseminaciom zaista male... ali baš sam nekako euforična i puna nade. Ah, valjda ne bude razočaranje... sve u svemu barem smo krenuli s postupcima.

----------


## eva133

> ma ja se stalno podsjećam da su šanse sa inseminaciom zaista male... ali baš sam nekako euforična i puna nade. Ah, valjda ne bude razočaranje... sve u svemu barem smo krenuli s postupcima.


Ja sam se prvi put jako razočarala jer sam nekako vjerovala, budući da je s nama sve u redu, da će se uhvatiti. Međutim ništa. Sad stvarno nemam nikakve nade. Želim samo obaviti taj AIH jer mi je dr. rekao da ćemo još jednom probati, a onda na ivf.

----------


## ruža82

Cure, sve će biti dobro, ako nećemo uspijeti s inseminacijama, uspijet ćemo s IVF. ali bit ćemo mame i to uskoro!!!! 
što se tiče šansi, moja reakcija na klomifene je bila prvi put nikakva, drugi put dobra i iz te druge je bila biokemijska. e pa i to se broji. sve je moguće, čuda se događaju.meni je sad dr. dao i tablete siofor pa mi možda i to malo pomogne. nadam se. 
eva133 - ja sam gore isto u ponedjeljak, al rano već u 7 dolazim i nadam se da ću na red u neko normalno vrijeme. ti?
tikki - u kojoj si bolnici, promaklo mi je

----------


## eva133

> Cure, sve će biti dobro, ako nećemo uspijeti s inseminacijama, uspijet ćemo s IVF. ali bit ćemo mame i to uskoro!!!! 
> što se tiče šansi, moja reakcija na klomifene je bila prvi put nikakva, drugi put dobra i iz te druge je bila biokemijska. e pa i to se broji. sve je moguće, čuda se događaju.meni je sad dr. dao i tablete siofor pa mi možda i to malo pomogne. nadam se. 
> eva133 - ja sam gore isto u ponedjeljak, al rano već u 7 dolazim i nadam se da ću na red u neko normalno vrijeme. ti?
> tikki - u kojoj si bolnici, promaklo mi je


Meni je rekao da dođem u pola 8. Ne znam još kako ću ići. Ako budem išla busom doći ću tek u 9, ali ako me muž doveze onda sam gore na vrijeme. Za šta su te tablete siofor?

----------


## ruža82

Imam povišeni inzulin, za pcos. rekao je dr. da će te tablete pomoći ukoliko se dogodi trudnoća da plod ostane.

----------


## tikki

ruža82 ja sam u petrovoj. Danas sam popila prvu tabletu klomifena  :Smile:  Jel znate cure jel O bude s klomifenima u uobičajeno vrijeme ili se pomakne? Meni je inače uvijek između 13. i 14. DC.

----------


## eva133

> ruža82 ja sam u petrovoj. Danas sam popila prvu tabletu klomifena  Jel znate cure jel O bude s klomifenima u uobičajeno vrijeme ili se pomakne? Meni je inače uvijek između 13. i 14. DC.


Vjerojatno je tu negdje. Inseminaciju sam imala 14. dan.

----------


## ruža82

> ruža82 ja sam u petrovoj. Danas sam popila prvu tabletu klomifena  Jel znate cure jel O bude s klomifenima u uobičajeno vrijeme ili se pomakne? Meni je inače uvijek između 13. i 14. DC.


Ja ti inače nemam ovulacije uopšte, tak da samo mogu reči da sam na prvom AIH-u imala O 21 dan, a na drugom 15. mislim da ako ti imaš inače 13-14 da će ti tako i biti sada.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Drage cure,
i ja se priključujem temi i iščekivanju iako sam "relativno" nova. Ovo relativno odnosi se na aktivaciju prijave iako stalno čituckam i pratim forum. Uglavnom, u veljači ću i ja na inseminaciju na SD kod dr. B. Prethodi klomifen 3-7 MC, folikulometrija (ovulacije dosad uvijek uredne) i postupak!
Sve pohvale o dr. B. itekako me umiruju. Inače, MM i ja imamo kćer (9 god.), prvo začeće bez ikakvih problema, trudnoća uredna, porod kao porod. Kojekakvim kombinacijama  i čekanjima sad je već došao kraj jer vrijeme ide, ide... 
Zanima me je li doista tako mali postotak uspješnih inseminacija i može li se odmah sljedeći mjesec ići na novi postupak? I - je li potrebno mirovanje nakon inseminacije (naravno, pitam zbog posla) ili to ovisi o liječniku? Isprike ako ponavljam pitanje. Hvala svima na odgovoru.

----------


## tikki

Bok *Maslina1973*. Dobrodošla i nadam se da ćeš što prije ugledati + i preseliti se na trudničke forume  :Smile: 

Koliko sam ja čitala, uspješnost inseminacije je relativno mala (oko 10-25%) ali sve te studije zapravo variraju. 

Uostalom, ja si nekako mislim da ako smo imali "čast" biti jedan od 10 parova koji imaju problema s neplodnošću... možda budemo i jedan od 10 kojima AIH uspije  :Smile: 

Za ovo kako često se može na AIH, mislim da se klomifeni mogu uzimati do 6 mjeseci pa onda treba pauza, ali nema razloga (osim gužve u bolnicama) da ti u prirodnom ciklusu rade AIH svaki mjesec.

Mirovanje... mislim da svaki doktor ima svoje mišljenje. Nakon inseminacije ostaneš malo ležati, i koliko sam skužila još taj dan cure obično miruju. A za kasnije pojma nemam. Sigurno će se javiti iskusnije sa savjetima.

*Eva* i *Ruža*, kakav je izvještaj s pregleda jučer? Ja idem sutra...

----------


## Val

samo da vas kratko pozdravim i poželim vam sreću. 
možda postotak inseminacija i nije visok, ali uspjeha ima.

kod nas je uspjelo iz drugog pokušaja, ali zato je pogodak bio dvostruk.

i vama želim tako!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala vam na odgovorima! Naravno, nadam se da ćemo "upasti" u taj mali postotak, ali i ako ne, idemo dalje. Informacija o šestomjesečnim mogućim pokušajima je vrlo optimistična, hvala *tikki*. 
Val, upravo smo večeras razgovarali o mogućim dvojčekima... Zašto ne? Tako bih barem ispunila svoj djevojački san. Vidim da je dvostruki pogodak već prilično stasao. Sretno vam!!!

----------


## deniii

hej cure, evo samo da prijavim još jedan neuspjeli pokušaj AIH, jutros trebala radit test, al sinoć sam procurila. :Mad:  Al nije neka frka nisam ni očekivala nešto više hih.......šaljem vam milijun pusa i svima želim uspješne inseminacije, a ja se na ljeto (najvjerojatnije) pridružujem onoj ekipi "potpomognute na CITU" :Love:

----------


## eva133

> hej cure, evo samo da prijavim još jedan neuspjeli pokušaj AIH, jutros trebala radit test, al sinoć sam procurila. Al nije neka frka nisam ni očekivala nešto više hih.......šaljem vam milijun pusa i svima želim uspješne inseminacije, a ja se na ljeto (najvjerojatnije) pridružujem onoj ekipi "potpomognute na CITU"


Joj baš mi je žao. I ja u u ponedjeljak na 2.aih pa mi ovo nisu ni malo lijepe vijesti. Aje drži mi se i da na ljeto kreneš u nove pobjede.

----------


## ruža82

tikki, ja idem opet sutra na folikulometriju, u ponedjeljak je dr. rekao da će biti sve skupa malo sporije. sutra ću znati više. šta je s tobom???
deniii, žao mi je... u kojoj si bolnici??? što ti je sljedeće??? još jedan AIH ili?
eva133, držim ti fige za ponedjeljak
svim curama u postupcima :Shy kiss:

----------


## deniii

hvala curke...a za čudo ok sam...uopće me nije ono "slomilo" valjda sam to i očekivla a* eva* tebi želim da ti uspije ovaj put vidim da smo u istoj situaciji onoj glupoj "SVE JE OK"

* ruža* hvala, a bila sam u dr.Mimice (gynenova klinika il šta već), a ne idem više na AIH nema mi smisla više novce na to davat.....planiramo IVF na Citu (mislim da sam dobro napisal jer iskreno ovi IVF ICSI itd me još uvjek zbunjuju al kako je krenulo brzo ću ja to naučit hihi),tebi želim isto da uspije ovaj put i da se sve što prije preselite na trudnice

----------


## eva133

> hvala curke...a za čudo ok sam...uopće me nije ono "slomilo" valjda sam to i očekivla a* eva* tebi želim da ti uspije ovaj put vidim da smo u istoj situaciji onoj glupoj "SVE JE OK"
> 
> * ruža* hvala, a bila sam u dr.Mimice (gynenova klinika il šta već), a ne idem više na AIH nema mi smisla više novce na to davat.....planiramo IVF na Citu (mislim da sam dobro napisal jer iskreno ovi IVF ICSI itd me još uvjek zbunjuju al kako je krenulo brzo ću ja to naučit hihi),tebi želim isto da uspije ovaj put i da se sve što prije preselite na trudnice


E pa da i ja sad vidim tvoju dijagnozu. Katastrofa. Ne mogu vjerovati da nam ni ovako ne uspjeva. Ljudi ne vjeruju kad kažem da je sve ok, a ono neće pa neće. Dr. je rekao da idemo na još ovaj aih, a onda na ivf. Valjda će se nešto pokrenti. Zašto ti čekaš do ljeta?

----------


## tikki

Evo ja sam bila na prvoj fikulometriji danas na 8. Dc imamo jedan folikul 16x13, u petak je opet uzv. Doktor kaže da mu se čini sve ok za sad. Tako da ja papam ciklu i nadam se da će uspjet  :Smile: 

Ruza držim fige sutra na uzv  :Smile:

----------


## deniii

> E pa da i ja sad vidim tvoju dijagnozu. Katastrofa. Ne mogu vjerovati da nam ni ovako ne uspjeva. Ljudi ne vjeruju kad kažem da je sve ok, a ono neće pa neće. Dr. je rekao da idemo na još ovaj aih, a onda na ivf. Valjda će se nešto pokrenti. Zašto ti čekaš do ljeta?


e tako i kod nas...valjda kad kažem sve ok ljudi misle da lažem......
a ne čekam sad baš ono ljeto....nego kako smo iz BiH...moram vidit točno koja je procedura, cijena, nalazi itd.......tak da odužit će se to....a svakako ću si uzet mjesec -dva odmora prije nego krenem na razgovore  :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

Evo jedno brzinsko javljanje prije posla. Bila danas na drugoj folikulom. 13dc i imam folikulčić od 15mm. AIH će valjda biti u ponedjeljak ili utorak

----------


## eva133

Baš sam danas saznala da cura koja je trebala idući mjesec ići na aih da je ostala trudna prirodno. Eto to je potvrda da je sve moguće. Blago njoj.

----------


## ruža82

cure, zanima me koliko ste dana bile na bolovanju poslije inseminacije, ako ste bile uopšte???

----------


## eva133

> cure, zanima me koliko ste dana bile na bolovanju poslije inseminacije, ako ste bile uopšte???


Ja sam bila 2 tjedna, od aih-a do bete. Jesi ti bila prošli put na bolovanju?

----------


## lastavica1979

Ovisi o lijecniku,meni u vinogradskoj je dr rekao da se najnormalnije ponasam kao da nisam ni bila na postupku.Inace mislim da dva tjedna imas pravo

----------


## tikki

Ja ne znam kakve će mi upute dati, ali generalno nisam mislila ići na bolovanje. Dosuše ja nemam fizički naporan posao, samo malo više stresan, ali živcirat ću se i doma još više.

----------


## ruža82

> Ja sam bila 2 tjedna, od aih-a do bete. Jesi ti bila prošli put na bolovanju?


ja zapravo koristim godišnji za sve. al sad sam htjela, pošto bude inseminacija pon-uto. da bi bila doma cijeli tjedan, kad mi šefica kaže da moram ići raditi u subotu!! mislim, opet jedan vikend. već neznam koji sam zadnji vikend bila slobodna. sada sam odlučila da ću biti doma samo 2 dana i idem radit pošto je tako problem, pa ću si čuvati "GODIŠNJI" za IVF, za koji se nadam da neće biti potreban ali ipak.

----------


## eva133

> ja zapravo koristim godišnji za sve. al sad sam htjela, pošto bude inseminacija pon-uto. da bi bila doma cijeli tjedan, kad mi šefica kaže da moram ići raditi u subotu!! mislim, opet jedan vikend. već neznam koji sam zadnji vikend bila slobodna. sada sam odlučila da ću biti doma samo 2 dana i idem radit pošto je tako problem, pa ću si čuvati "GODIŠNJI" za IVF, za koji se nadam da neće biti potreban ali ipak.


Znam da ti nije lako na poslu, ali zato pripazi. I kakav ivf??? Pa sad ćeš ostati trudna. Moraš pozitivno razmišljati.

----------


## ruža82

> Znam da ti nije lako na poslu, ali zato pripazi. I kakav ivf??? Pa sad ćeš ostati trudna. Moraš pozitivno razmišljati.


Ma ja se ti previše nadam, i onda me suprug stalno vraća na normalu. ma bit ćemo mi uskoro debeljuce (ja još više) i to ponosne!!!!!!!!

----------


## eva133

> Ma ja se ti previše nadam, i onda me suprug stalno vraća na normalu. ma bit ćemo mi uskoro debeljuce (ja još više) i to ponosne!!!!!!!!


Tako je i kod nas.  Mene suprug cijelo vrijeme priprema na to da možda neće uspjeti. Nije ni njemu lako ali bar je on taj koji je pri zemlji. Nadam se ja, nadam, tim više što je sad veća šansa nego prvi put. Eto i ti si ostala trudna, nažalost ne dugo.

----------


## pea

> Tako je i kod nas.  Mene suprug cijelo vrijeme priprema na to da možda neće uspjeti. Nije ni njemu lako ali bar je on taj koji je pri zemlji. Nadam se ja, nadam, tim više što je sad veća šansa nego prvi put. Eto i ti si ostala trudna, nažalost ne dugo.


Ja sam svog mm pripremila na neuspjeh,sebi dajem 7% šansi za uspjeh,
pa šta bude,glavno da smo se pokrenuli

----------


## ruža82

> Ja sam svog mm pripremila na neuspjeh,sebi dajem 7% šansi za uspjeh,
> pa šta bude,glavno da smo se pokrenuli


Ma kakvih 7%, bit će 100% :Very Happy:

----------


## pea

> Ma kakvih 7%, bit će 100%



 :Yes:

----------


## tikki

Evo samo da se javim. Jučer sam dobila štopericu, sutra ujutro će biti AIH. Osim ako nam O nije pobjegla, u što sam ja nekako sve više uvjerena  :Sad: 

ruža i tebi je sutra postupak? Ako je... sretno sutra!

----------


## ruža82

> Evo samo da se javim. Jučer sam dobila štopericu, sutra ujutro će biti AIH. Osim ako nam O nije pobjegla, u što sam ja nekako sve više uvjerena 
> 
> ruža i tebi je sutra postupak? Ako je... sretno sutra!


Ne, ja idem u utorak na AIH!! Zašto misliš da ti je ovulacija pobjegla?? koliko folikula imaš i koje veličine?? 
držim ti fige sutra

----------


## tikki

mislim da mi je pobjegla jer mi je LH test bio pozitivan u četvrtak navečer (što bi značilo da O slijedi za 24-48h), a danas mi je porasla bazalna temperatura, tako da se bojim da mi je O bila u subotu. 

na zadnjem uzv nije bila moja doktorica, a doktor mi nije ništa rekao koliko imam folikula. Zapisao je samo D 18,20,17 (čini mi se da su tak neki brojevi bili jer mi je taj papir ostao kod njih). Ne znam znači li to da sam imala 3 folikula na desnom jajniku ili su mu to neke druge oznake.

A još malo pa ćemo saznati jel mi O bila ranije, sutra odmah javim. Držite fige da nije... nekako se nadam da valjda oni vide kada bi trebala nastupiti O, a da su mi testovi krivo pokazali zbog klomifena.

----------


## ruža82

> mislim da mi je pobjegla jer mi je LH test bio pozitivan u četvrtak navečer (što bi značilo da O slijedi za 24-48h), a danas mi je porasla bazalna temperatura, tako da se bojim da mi je O bila u subotu. 
> 
> na zadnjem uzv nije bila moja doktorica, a doktor mi nije ništa rekao koliko imam folikula. Zapisao je samo D 18,20,17 (čini mi se da su tak neki brojevi bili jer mi je taj papir ostao kod njih). Ne znam znači li to da sam imala 3 folikula na desnom jajniku ili su mu to neke druge oznake.
> 
> A još malo pa ćemo saznati jel mi O bila ranije, sutra odmah javim. Držite fige da nije... nekako se nadam da valjda oni vide kada bi trebala nastupiti O, a da su mi testovi krivo pokazali zbog klomifena.


Po mojem bi ti brojevi trebali značiti desni jajnik i veličine folikula. I ja se nadam da ti nije pobjegla O , javi se obavezno :Love:

----------


## katja35

bok cure,javljam se prvi put. 25 o.m. bila na inseminaciji na VV. Pila sam  klomifene, dobila štopericu i još koristim utrogestane. Testić moram napraviti 08.02., ali ja danas ( nakon 12 dana od AIH-a)napravila betu koja je 5,29. Što to znači i može li biti test lažan s obzirom da sam malo uranila. Ima li koja s time iskustva, malko sam zbunjena?

----------


## katja35

bok cure.Javljam se prvi put. Bila sam na AIH 25.01. na VV. pila klomifene, dobila štopericu i koristim utrogestane. testić moram napraviti 08.02. danas sam ipak npravila betu koja je 5,29. Što to znači i može li mi biti nalaz pogrešan ako sam malo uranila ( 2 dana)?

----------


## ruža82

> bok cure.Javljam se prvi put. Bila sam na AIH 25.01. na VV. pila klomifene, dobila štopericu i koristim utrogestane. testić moram napraviti 08.02. danas sam ipak npravila betu koja je 5,29. Što to znači i može li mi biti nalaz pogrešan ako sam malo uranila ( 2 dana)?


Ej katja35!! eh, to bi ti mogla biti početnička trudnoća, pošto si napravila betu malo prije. idi vadit opet za dva dana od dana kad si prvi put vadila tada će se već bolje vidjet. uglavno držim ti fige da bude prava trudnoća i obavezno javi rezultat bete!!! :Klap:

----------


## tikki

*katja35* držim fige da beta poraste i pravilno se dupla!

Moj postupak je gotov, po zadnjem uzv su bila tri folikula od 14,15 i 16. Sad slijedi isčekivanje... za 14 dana, ako M ne stigne prije, vadim betu. Danas mi nisu radili uzv tako da ne znam kakva je točno situacija.

*ruža*... sretno sutra!

----------


## katja35

hvala na podršci,tako sam nervozna i strah me sutrašnjeg testića

----------


## pea

*Tikki*  Sretno i da šta brže prođu dani do pozitivne bete :Wink: 
*Katja35* za još veću betu :Very Happy: 
*Ruža* sretno sutra :Klap: 

Ja još uvik čekam menstruaciju,danas mi je 30 DC,nikako da dođe :Evil or Very Mad: 
mislim da bi trebala sutra, jedva čekam početi pa da vam se pridružim.

----------


## ruža82

cure hvala na podršci, neznam zašto sam tako nervozna, ko da idem prvi puta :Love:

----------


## katja35

test mi je negativan ali mi je beta pozitivna.Dr. kaže da nisam kupila dobar test pa ga moram ponoviti za dva dana kada će se sve sa sigurnošću znati. još dva dana neizvjesnosti. 
inače, nemojte kupovati test Prima stick jer nije dovoljno senzibilan da otkrije trudnoću u najranijoj fazi tj. 14 dana od oplodnje. samo da mi ne dođe M u ova dva dana

----------


## tikki

*Katja* jako držim fige da ti M ne dođe i da za dva dana bude pozitivan test! A što ne bi bilo bolje da za dva dana betu opet izvadiš... i tako ti je ona puno sigurniji pokazatelj nego bilo koji kućni testovi, a i tako ćeš vidjeti dupla li se pravilno.

*Ruža* ~~~~~~~ za uspješan AIH danas  :Smile:

----------


## pea

*katja35* slažem se sa tikki,najsigurnije ti je vaditi ponovo betu,
držim fige da se podupla :Very Happy: 


Imam jedno pitanje:je li se vama nakon Hsg ciklus poremetio?
Ja sam ga radila prošli mjesec,nikako vještica da dođe pa više ću poluditi od iščekivanja

----------


## Aurora*

> bok cure,javljam se prvi put. 25 o.m. bila na inseminaciji na VV. Pila sam  klomifene, dobila štopericu i još koristim utrogestane. Testić moram napraviti 08.02., ali ja danas ( nakon 12 dana od AIH-a)napravila betu koja je 5,29. Što to znači i može li biti test lažan s obzirom da sam malo uranila. Ima li koja s time iskustva, malko sam zbunjena?





> test mi je negativan ali mi je beta pozitivna.Dr. kaže da nisam kupila dobar test pa ga moram ponoviti za dva dana kada će se sve sa sigurnošću znati. još dva dana neizvjesnosti. 
> inače, nemojte kupovati test Prima stick jer nije dovoljno senzibilan da otkrije trudnoću u najranijoj fazi tj. 14 dana od oplodnje. samo da mi ne dođe M u ova dva dana


*katja35* beta 5,29 je jako mala, jedva pozitivna, jer ako je beta manja od 5 smatra se negativnom. Zato ti takvu betu nije mogao detektirati jos ni jedan test. Postoje doduse testovi koji detektiraju betu vec 10, ali vecina njih za rano otkrivanje trudnoce reagira na betu od 25 jedinica. Dok se za pouzdanije testove smatraju testovi koji reagiraju tek na betu od 50 ili 100 (Clear Blue). Inace, u uputama svakog testa vjerujem da pise na koliko jedinica reagira. 

Prema tome *katja35* kod tebe je situacija vrlo neizvjesna i ja bih ti takodjer savjetovala da za dva dana radije jos jednom provjeris betu nego da radis test. Jedino iz bete ces moci znati tocno sto se desava s tvojom trudnocom.

----------


## lastavica1979

Meni je Clear Blue reagiro na betu 30 al onda sam imala biokemijsku trudnocu.

----------


## ruža82

Gotov AIH, 22.2 test na trudnoću i to je to!!
brine me što mi je folikul već puknuo, iako doktor kaže da je to super???

----------


## eva133

Evo i mene. Moj aih odrađen i sad čekanje.

----------


## eva133

> test mi je negativan ali mi je beta pozitivna.Dr. kaže da nisam kupila dobar test pa ga moram ponoviti za dva dana kada će se sve sa sigurnošću znati. još dva dana neizvjesnosti. 
> inače, nemojte kupovati test Prima stick jer nije dovoljno senzibilan da otkrije trudnoću u najranijoj fazi tj. 14 dana od oplodnje. samo da mi ne dođe M u ova dva dana


Doktor mi je rekao da poslije aih-a,14.dan, beta, ako je pozitivna, bude manja. Kod ivf beta bude veća. Zato oni preporučuju urinski test jer misle da je za betu rano. Ja sam prvi put radila betu, bez urinskog testa, bez obzira na mogućnost male bete.

----------


## Aurora*

> Doktor mi je rekao da poslije aih-a,14.dan, beta, ako je pozitivna, bude manja. Kod ivf beta bude veća. Zato oni preporučuju urinski test jer misle da je za betu rano. Ja sam prvi put radila betu, bez urinskog testa, bez obzira na mogućnost male bete.


Ne bih rekla da doktori preporucuju urinski test zato sto je za betu rano. Jer beta ce prije i sigurnije pokazati trudnocu nego urinski test. I to ne samo iz razloga kojeg sam navela u prijasnjem postu (vezano uz vrednost bete i testova koji reagiraju na odredjenu vrijednost), nego i zbog toga sto urinski testovi ponekad znaju biti nepouzdani (lazno pozitivni ili lazno negativni), sto se ne moze reci i za betu.

----------


## katja35

evo javljam, bila danas na beti koja je 33.26. za tjedan dana ponavljam betu a 2 tjedna još moram laganini bez ikakvih napora. pusa svima i hvala vam na podršci.  :Very Happy:

----------


## pea

> evo javljam, bila danas na beti koja je 33.26. za tjedan dana ponavljam betu a 2 tjedna još moram laganini bez ikakvih napora. pusa svima i hvala vam na podršci.


Ajme super katja,ČESTITAM :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :
kako je lipo pročitati ovakvu vijest :Klap:

----------


## eva133

> evo javljam, bila danas na beti koja je 33.26. za tjedan dana ponavljam betu a 2 tjedna još moram laganini bez ikakvih napora. pusa svima i hvala vam na podršci.


Bravo katja. Ti mi lijevaš nadu. Molim te reci koji ti je to bio aih po redu i koliko si imala folikula. Možda si negdje i napisala.

----------


## ruža82

> evo javljam, bila danas na beti koja je 33.26. za tjedan dana ponavljam betu a 2 tjedna još moram laganini bez ikakvih napora. pusa svima i hvala vam na podršci.


a zašto ponavljaš betu tek za tjedan dana???

----------


## katja35

ovo mi je bio prvi AIH i imala sam dva folikula. dr.A na VV mi je sve super tempirao a nova dr. napravila postupak. oboje su bili super. puno mi je pomoglo što je dr.A.uvijek bio dobre volje pa mi je sve bilo puno lakše. I nova dr. na postupku je bila super. ona i sestra bile su divne. zaista su se potrudile da se što ugodnije i opuštenije osjećam na postupku. Nova dr. mi ni u jednom trenutku nije dozvolila da pomislim da postupak neće uspijeti što mi je dalo "krila" i puno optimizma. strogo sam se pridržavala mirovanja dva tjedna, utriče čuvala minimalano pola sata s nogama u zraku, kućanske poslove  svela na minimum. ne znam da li je to pomoglo ali me sve to umirivalo dva tjedna da ništa ne propuštam slučaju. još me čekaju dva tjedna mirovanja , beta mora rasti. svim curkama koje čekaju betu sretno i držim fige.

----------


## eva133

> ovo mi je bio prvi AIH i imala sam dva folikula. dr.A na VV mi je sve super tempirao a nova dr. napravila postupak. oboje su bili super. puno mi je pomoglo što je dr.A.uvijek bio dobre volje pa mi je sve bilo puno lakše. I nova dr. na postupku je bila super. ona i sestra bile su divne. zaista su se potrudile da se što ugodnije i opuštenije osjećam na postupku. Nova dr. mi ni u jednom trenutku nije dozvolila da pomislim da postupak neće uspijeti što mi je dalo "krila" i puno optimizma. strogo sam se pridržavala mirovanja dva tjedna, utriče čuvala minimalano pola sata s nogama u zraku, kućanske poslove  svela na minimum. ne znam da li je to pomoglo ali me sve to umirivalo dva tjedna da ništa ne propuštam slučaju. još me čekaju dva tjedna mirovanja , beta mora rasti. svim curkama koje čekaju betu sretno i držim fige.


Ti si prava sretnica kad ti je od prvi put uspjelo. Sad se već bolje osjećam kad znam da je netko uspio od prve. Čuvaj se i dalje i miruj.

----------


## tikki

Super *katja*!!!! Čestike od srca!!! I držim fige da se lijepo pravilno dupla beta i da dočekaš svoje malo zlato (hm... ili više njih  :Smile:  ... ne znam koliko si folikula imala )

*eva* i *ruža*, jeste na mirovanju ili radite? Ja sam jedan dan nakon AIH ostala doma, pa sam se vratila na posao. Jedino me baš nekako boli trbuh kao pred M. Ne znam jel to možda od utrića, nije da je to neka jaka bol, ali baš na momente osijetim dosta.

----------


## eva133

> Super *katja*!!!! Čestike od srca!!! I držim fige da se lijepo pravilno dupla beta i da dočekaš svoje malo zlato (hm... ili više njih  ... ne znam koliko si folikula imala )
> 
> *eva* i *ruža*, jeste na mirovanju ili radite? Ja sam jedan dan nakon AIH ostala doma, pa sam se vratila na posao. Jedino me baš nekako boli trbuh kao pred M. Ne znam jel to možda od utrića, nije da je to neka jaka bol, ali baš na momente osijetim dosta.


Ja sam na bolovanju. Nije baš da ležim cijelo vrijeme. Radim laganini kućanske poslove, malo se prošetam. Nikakvo forsiranje. Mene je jutros bolio trbuh kao da ću dobiti. Ne znam od čega. Mislim da nije od utrića. Možda se nešto događa dolje.

----------


## ruža82

> Super *katja*!!!! Čestike od srca!!! I držim fige da se lijepo pravilno dupla beta i da dočekaš svoje malo zlato (hm... ili više njih  ... ne znam koliko si folikula imala )
> 
> *eva* i *ruža*, jeste na mirovanju ili radite? Ja sam jedan dan nakon AIH ostala doma, pa sam se vratila na posao. Jedino me baš nekako boli trbuh kao pred M. Ne znam jel to možda od utrića, nije da je to neka jaka bol, ali baš na momente osijetim dosta.


Ja sam dan poslije AIH još bila doma, a danas sam počela raditi. i ja ti imam tu bol, i baš me zanima što bi to bilo

----------


## tikki

*eva* i mene točno tak boli, kao da ću svaki tren dobiti... ali mislim da je prerano za bilo kakve simptome...

----------


## eva133

> *eva* i mene točno tak boli, kao da ću svaki tren dobiti... ali mislim da je prerano za bilo kakve simptome...


 I ja mislim da je prerano, samo se nadam. Možda to mora tako. Vidim da većinu to muči. Koliko si ti imala folikula?

----------


## tikki

> I ja mislim da je prerano, samo se nadam. Možda to mora tako. Vidim da većinu to muči. Koliko si ti imala folikula?


ja sam na 10. DC imala 3 folikula 14,15 i 16. A inseminacija je bila na 14. DC. Samo meni nisu radili uzv prije inseminacije, pa nisam sigurna da mi O nije bila u subotu, u kom slučaju je AIH bio prekasno (iako me jajnik bolio u pon. kada mi je bila i inseminacija, pa tako da stalno kalkuliram je li termin bio pogođen ili ne)

----------


## eva133

> ja sam na 10. DC imala 3 folikula 14,15 i 16. A inseminacija je bila na 14. DC. Samo meni nisu radili uzv prije inseminacije, pa nisam sigurna da mi O nije bila u subotu, u kom slučaju je AIH bio prekasno (iako me jajnik bolio u pon. kada mi je bila i inseminacija, pa tako da stalno kalkuliram je li termin bio pogođen ili ne)


Meni je uvijek rađen ultrazvuk prije aiha. Ti si bar imala 3. Ako je jedan i puknuo prije, još je bilo šanse. Ja sam imala samo jedan koji je na dan inseminacije bio kako treba( tako su mi rekli ). Ipak veće su šanse od više folikula. Tako da se ja i ne nadam previše.

----------


## tikki

> Ako je jedan i puknuo prije, još je bilo šanse.


hm... ovo mi je sad potpuno nova informacija. Što nije da nakon što pukne 1 folikul da svi ostali propadnu? Tj. da svi moraju baš puknuti u isto vrijeme da bi bilo više JS? Ili to važi samo u onim prirodnim ciklusima?

----------


## eva133

> hm... ovo mi je sad potpuno nova informacija. Što nije da nakon što pukne 1 folikul da svi ostali propadnu? Tj. da svi moraju baš puknuti u isto vrijeme da bi bilo više JS? Ili to važi samo u onim prirodnim ciklusima?


E pa gdje me nađe. Nemam pojma. Neka odgovori netko tko bolje zna. Evo Ruži je puknuo pa su joj pravili inseminaciju. Dr. rekao da nema veze.

----------


## cranky

Folikuli svi pucaju u isto vrijeme. Ne može 1 sad a drugi kasnije.
Jedino je stvar u tome što neki dr-i rade AIH prije pucanja folikula, a neki nakon. zašto, ne znam.

Ja, iskreno, sam za prije pucanja, jer spermiji žive cca 72 sata (a i duže) pa bolje da oni već dočekaju js koja živi samo 12 sati.

----------


## tajna30

molim vas,može li mi netko odgovoriti,idem na prvi AIH kroz 10 dana,
plaća li se što od lijekova ili postupaka,il sve ide preko HZZO?!

----------


## cranky

> molim vas,može li mi netko odgovoriti,idem na prvi AIH kroz 10 dana,
> plaća li se što od lijekova ili postupaka,il sve ide preko HZZO?!


 Sve ide preko HZZO-a, osim ako ne ideš kod privatnika.
Sretno

----------


## Miki76

Svima koji imaju AIH nakon pucanja folikula, moj primjer možda bude ohrabrujući. U mojem zadnjem prirodnom IVF-u su folikuli popucali par sati prije punkcije i doktor mi je odlučio raditi "rescue AIH", kako ja to zovem. Naravno da ništa nisam očekivala od toga, pogotovo što iza sebe već imam podosta IVF-ova i AIH metoda je u mom slučaju već daleka prošlost. Čak sam ravno s postupka trčala na posao, nimalo se nisam pazila. No, jedan spermić je izgleda totalno neočekivano zaskočio js negdje usred jajovoda i beta nakon 12 dana nas ugodno iznenadila.
Na žalost, na kraju je bio blighted ovum, no to je druga priča...

----------


## mare41

> Folikuli svi pucaju u isto vrijeme. Ne može 1 sad a drugi kasnije.


 cranky, e brate što ga ... :Smile: , trudnici se oprašta-), ako su 2-3 klomifenska folikula različite veličine, naravno da mogu puknuti s dan-dva razlike ili ujutro i navečer (probala ja :Smile: )
I dobro je raditi inseminaciju friško nakon pucanja, kao i friško prije pucanja, ipak većina spermića živi samo 24 sata (naravno da oni hrabri žive i duže).

----------


## andream

Ja sam imala folikule od 20 i 22 i bome su oboje u isti trenutak prsnuli (to znam jer su popucali vragolani između UZV i punkcije koje ne kraju nije bilo - pola sata do sat vremena). Nama nije pomogla niti inseminacija koja je vjerojatno bila u najidealnijem trenutku odmah nakon toga, s jako dobrim spermiogramom.

----------


## mare41

andram, meni je folikul puknuo pola sata prije punkcije, još me bolila i tekućina koja se razlila, a  rescue AIH nula bodova sa savršenim spermićima, ali mlađe cure imaju više šanse za AIH:

----------


## eva133

> molim vas,može li mi netko odgovoriti,idem na prvi AIH kroz 10 dana,
> plaća li se što od lijekova ili postupaka,il sve ide preko HZZO?!


Ako ideš preko HZZo postupak je besplatan, ali plaćaš lijekove. Ja sam, kao i većina cura koje su išle na aih, bila na klomifenima. Njih plaćaš. 1 kutija ti dođe 125 kn u ljekarni na vv.

----------


## eva133

Cure, znam da je negdje već pisano, za što se daje štoperica? Jel ona spriječava pucanje ili?

----------


## Miki76

Štoperica pomaže pri sazrijevanju jajnih stanica, no na žalost ne sprječava pucanje folikula.

----------


## eva133

> Štoperica pomaže pri sazrijevanju jajnih stanica, no na žalost ne sprječava pucanje folikula.


Ako folikul nije puknuo na ultrazvuku prije aiha, kad bi on onda treba pući. U kojem vremenu? Hvala ti.

----------


## Miki76

Najvjerojatnije ubrzo nakon aih, ako je doktor dobro procijenio ovulaciju.
No, to se nikad ne zna točno, vidiš da je to jako individualno. Zato neki doktori predlažu ponavljanje gradiva u kućnoj idili večer nakon aih, čak nekad i sutradan. A znam da neki doktori znaju pozvati pacijentice i sutradan na novi uzv da provjere da li je folikul puknuo i ako nije, ponavljaju aih. No, ja osobno to nisam doživjela, samo sam čula za to. U mom jedinom pravom aih koji sam imala, folikul još nije bio puknuo, ali me dr. nije pozvao ni na kontrolu sutradan. No, predložio mi je da tu večer popijem vinčeko s mužem i iskoristim ga.  :Laughing:

----------


## eva133

Ni ja nisam išla sutradan na kontrolu. To veče je bila kućna radinost i to je to. Vidjet ćemo. Ne znam o čemu ovisi hoće li se primiti ili ne. Ja se i ne nadam previše. Ali opet mislim ako je drugima uspjelo zašto ne bi i meni. Hvala ti na informacijama.

----------


## Miki76

Kod aih je puno manje važna točna minuta, čak i sat samog postupka. Dobro je da bude što bliže trenutku ovulacije, no sat-dva-tri prije ili kasnije nije od presudne važnosti, kao što je to važno kod punkcije. 
A da li će se primiti ili ne, tu ima još puno puno drugih faktora, na većinu njih na žalost ne možemo utjecati.
I naravno, uvijek se treba nadati. Postotak uspješnosti kod aih nije velik, ali ipak ga ima, dakle nikad ne znaš da li ćeš baš ti ući u taj postotak od cca 10%. 

Vidim da si moje godište. Ako ti ne uspije ovaj aih, moj savjet ti je da što prije počneš razmišljati o ivf-u. Vrijeme jako brzo prolazi i ni ne okreneš se, a godine se samo nižu. Ja si iz sadašnjeg kuta gledišta nikako ne mogu oprostiti što sam izgubila puno previše vremena do konkretne akcije, većinom zbog neznanja i neiskustva. 

U svakom slučaju, želim ti da već za par dana postaneš jedna od ovih 10% sretnica.

----------


## eva133

> Kod aih je puno manje važna točna minuta, čak i sat samog postupka. Dobro je da bude što bliže trenutku ovulacije, no sat-dva-tri prije ili kasnije nije od presudne važnosti, kao što je to važno kod punkcije. 
> A da li će se primiti ili ne, tu ima još puno puno drugih faktora, na većinu njih na žalost ne možemo utjecati.
> I naravno, uvijek se treba nadati. Postotak uspješnosti kod aih nije velik, ali ipak ga ima, dakle nikad ne znaš da li ćeš baš ti ući u taj postotak od cca 10%. 
> 
> Vidim da si moje godište. Ako ti ne uspije ovaj aih, moj savjet ti je da što prije počneš razmišljati o ivf-u. Vrijeme jako brzo prolazi i ni ne okreneš se, a godine se samo nižu. Ja si iz sadašnjeg kuta gledišta nikako ne mogu oprostiti što sam izgubila puno previše vremena do konkretne akcije, većinom zbog neznanja i neiskustva. 
> 
> U svakom slučaju, želim ti da već za par dana postaneš jedna od ovih 10% sretnica.


Vrijeme mi je proletilo samo dok sam se smislila ići na vv. Stalno sam odgađala jer sam mislila da ću uspijeti prirodno. No, ništa. Eto sad će skoro proći i godina dana, a ja još nisam trudna. Dr. je rekao da je ovo zadnji aih pa da onda idemo na ivf. Valjda i zbog godina. I stvarno nemam živaca više se zavlačiti. Da sam bar prije krenula u postupke, ali vrijeme ne može vratiti. Ja se nadam da će uspijeti ako ne sad onda s ivf. Mora. Kad ti ponovo startaš?

----------


## Miki76

Sljedeći mjesec bih trebala biti u stimuliranom. Ako sve bude ok u utorak na kontroli jer je spontani bio prije mjesec dana pa je još nešto čudno ostalo u maternici, no dr. se nada da je to izašlo s ovom mengom. I ja se nadam da je. Vidjet ćemo u utorak.

----------


## tajna30

zar klomifeni ne idu na recept?!
injekcija,štoperica,plaća se?
sutra krećemo na vv,3 dc,dogovor za AIH
vidim da nas ima dosta,sretno cure!   :Klap:

----------


## ruža82

> zar klomifeni ne idu na recept?!
> injekcija,štoperica,plaća se?
> sutra krećemo na vv,3 dc,dogovor za AIH
> vidim da nas ima dosta,sretno cure!


Za klomifene dobiš "recept", al se plačaju.
Štoperica se ne plača, to ti sestra da dok bu vrijeme za to. 
Javi sutra, držim fige!! :Love:

----------


## cranky

> cranky, e brate što ga ..., trudnici se oprašta-), ako su 2-3 klomifenska folikula različite veličine, naravno da mogu puknuti s dan-dva razlike ili ujutro i navečer (probala ja)
> I dobro je raditi inseminaciju friško nakon pucanja, kao i friško prije pucanja, ipak većina spermića živi samo 24 sata (naravno da oni hrabri žive i duže).


Nema ovo veze s trudničkim mozgom  :Laughing:  to bi ja rekla i prije, ali očito bi bila u krivu  :Razz: 
Meni su uvijek svi pucali u isto vrijeme, a i po nekoj logici, da se to događa na vrhuncu LH-a. A čovjek uči dok je živ.
Sorry na krivoj info  :Embarassed:

----------


## tikki

Je štopericu "dobiš" od sestre i onda ti se to uračuna u onih 6 postupaka preko HZZO... ja sam zaključila da mi se to ne isplati na AIH potrošiti (jer štoperica košta oko 200 HRK), a lijekovi za IVF puuuno više...

*cranky* i ja bi ruku u vatru dala da svi folikuli popucaju u naletu LH, tj. 24-48h od povećanja LH te da 1) ili puknu svi odjednom 2) ili 1 pukne ostali propadnu. Onda mi je prvo sestra stavila bubu u uho kad je rekla da se nakon inseminacije svakako još keksamo jer možda koji folikulčić zaostaje pa pukne dan kasnije... što je meni bilo onak  :Confused:  Eto zato je super što imamo forum... puno novog naučimo. 

Meni je ovo posebno drago za čut jer mi daje nadu da smo pogodili timing za O. Meni je naime nakon štoperice u petak porasla BT u nedjelju (što bi značilo da mi je O bila u subotu), a LH trakica je bila pozitivna u nedjelju i osjetila sam bol u jajniku u pon. (što bi značilo da je AIH u pon bio pogođen na dan O).

Ah... još tjedan dana pa ćemo znat  :Smile: 

*Ruža*,*Eva* kak je kod vas? Jel vas još boli trbuh?

----------


## eva133

> Je štopericu "dobiš" od sestre i onda ti se to uračuna u onih 6 postupaka preko HZZO... ja sam zaključila da mi se to ne isplati na AIH potrošiti (jer štoperica košta oko 200 HRK), a lijekovi za IVF puuuno više...
> 
> *cranky* i ja bi ruku u vatru dala da svi folikuli popucaju u naletu LH, tj. 24-48h od povećanja LH te da 1) ili puknu svi odjednom 2) ili 1 pukne ostali propadnu. Onda mi je prvo sestra stavila bubu u uho kad je rekla da se nakon inseminacije svakako još keksamo jer možda koji folikulčić zaostaje pa pukne dan kasnije... što je meni bilo onak  Eto zato je super što imamo forum... puno novog naučimo. 
> 
> Meni je ovo posebno drago za čut jer mi daje nadu da smo pogodili timing za O. Meni je naime nakon štoperice u petak porasla BT u nedjelju (što bi značilo da mi je O bila u subotu), a LH trakica je bila pozitivna u nedjelju i osjetila sam bol u jajniku u pon. (što bi značilo da je AIH u pon bio pogođen na dan O).
> 
> Ah... još tjedan dana pa ćemo znat 
> 
> *Ruža*,*Eva* kak je kod vas? Jel vas još boli trbuh?


 
Meni par dana bilo dobro. Danas dopodne sam imala osjećaj kao da ću dobiti. Sad mi ok. Nemam nikakvih tegoba. Grudi me ne bole. Ako nisam trudna počet će idući tjedan pms. Tako mi je bilo i prošli put. Tjedan dana prije bete bolne grudi. I eto ništa. Vidjet ćemo sad. Kako je kod tebe?

----------


## eva133

> zar klomifeni ne idu na recept?!
> injekcija,štoperica,plaća se?
> sutra krećemo na vv,3 dc,dogovor za AIH
> vidim da nas ima dosta,sretno cure!


Recept za klomifen će ti dati dr. A. Štopericu ćeš dobiti od sestre na zadnjoj folikulometriji. Ne plaća se. Puno sreće i živaca.

----------


## tikki

meni je jučer i danas OK, prošli tjedan me boljelo kao da ću svaki tren dobiti (pogotovo u petak, nisam mogla navečer zaspati od bolova)... ali prošlo je i sad me samo pika malo kod jajnika kad se naglo okrenem ili sjednem. Možda i malo previše razmišljam o tome pa još jače osjećam svaki pokret.

----------


## špelkica

Tikki, štoperica se ne računa kao jedan od 6 besplatnih postupaka. Samo stimulirani postupci (na AIH s klomifenima ili prirodni možes koliko god hoćes besplatno) ulaze u tih 6 besplatnih

----------


## špelkica

Zaboravih jos napisati da ne pucaju svi folikuli u isto vrijeme. Kad sam ja bila na AIH kod dr L AIH se i drugi dan ponavljao upravo zbog toga. Ne znam kak je sad praksa na VV, nekad se AIH ponavljao drugi dan radi bolje uspjesnosti ako koji folikul nije puknuo na vrijeme.

----------


## eva133

> Zaboravih jos napisati da ne pucaju svi folikuli u isto vrijeme. Kad sam ja bila na AIH kod dr L AIH se i drugi dan ponavljao upravo zbog toga. Ne znam kak je sad praksa na VV, nekad se AIH ponavljao drugi dan radi bolje uspjesnosti ako koji folikul nije puknuo na vrijeme.


Meni ni jednom aih nije rađen i drugi dan, a mislim da nije ni ostalim novim curama na vv. Zapravo nisam to nikada ni čula do ovog foruma. Eto zbilja nam treba puno sreće za uspješnost aiha. Sretno cure svima.

----------


## tikki

Ja sam mislila da AIH ne ulazi u besplatne postupke (tako mi je rekla doktorica). Od sestre sam dobila obitrelle i ništa mi nije spomenula da to ulazi u besplatne postupke. E onda sam za 2 dana došla na inseminaciju i dobila potvrdu da sam za postupak dobila lijekove od bolnice. kad sam pitala što to znači odgovor je bio da sam ja prihvatila njihovu štopericu i da se to broji kao 1/6 postupak i da ne brinem jel ih imam još 5!!! E tu sam se ja tražila da ako je to tako da bi voljela njima vratit tu inekciju pa da mi izbrišu to kao postupak. Tako je i bilo, MM je trčao u apoteku po ovitrelle koji smo vratili sestri. E sad jel to nešto novo pojma nemam... ja sam sad bila prvi put.

----------


## eva133

Ja nemam pojma dali se klomifenski aih broji ili ne. Ja sam dobila štopericu brevactid (mislim da se tako piše). Stvarno nemam pojma da li se to računa. Ajde cure ako znate javite. Ima nas dosta kojima još nije jasno.

----------


## špelkica

Sve mi je to tak-  :Rolling Eyes: . Ne zna se ko pije, a ko plaća. Znam da se onda kad sam ja išla (a išla sam pod milinovićevim zakonom) nije ubrajalo i nema mi tu logike- onda bi se i ciljani sa štopericom kod soc gin ubrajali pod tih 6 besplatnih! Radila sam u zdravstvu i znam da je to jedna velika zbrka- svatko radi kak zna, a ti se snalazi! Sva sreća da neke stvari znam pa me nisu oderali. Mi smo otišli s VV i preporodili se; manja je gužva, manje se čeka, tamo smo u godinu dana jedva obavili 2 AIH. Ali doktor L i sestre su mi ostale u lijepom sjećanju

----------


## špelkica

Puno sreće cure, želim vam da uspijete  :Very Happy:  !!! I sretno Valentinovo-zgrabite mužeke  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ruža82

Evo ja mislim da se samo klomifen + štoperica ne računa u tih 6 besplatnih postupaka. ionako su to nestimulirani postupci ako se ne varam??
trebao bi to nam neko iskusniji obrazložiti, al mislim da će mi se ako dođe do toga IVF brojiti u postupke, tih 6

----------


## tikki

I meni je to logicno da se štoperica ne broji, a onda kad mi je sestra rekla naravno sa se broji sam se u prvi tren skoro rasplakala od muke. MM me samo pitao da kaj smo sad zbog 200 kn izgubili jednu šansu ivf od oko 5000 kn (nemamo pojma koliko stvarno dođe, on je samo bubnuonprvi veliki broj kojeg se sjetio). Nadam se da nas nisu preveslali za tih 200 kn, ok nisu neki novci, ali plaćam to zdravstveno od plaće svaki mjesec i stvarno me ljuti to što hrpu toga na kraju obavljam privatno jer te sustav praktički tjera na to! U glavnom, ako nije uspio ovaj pokusaj onda ću više zube drugi put pokazat.

----------


## eva133

Najgore što ti nitko ništa ne govori. Sve moraš sam. Da nema ovog foruma ništa ne bi znala.

----------


## ruža82

> Najgore što ti nitko ništa ne govori. Sve moraš sam. Da nema ovog foruma ništa ne bi znala.


Al to je stvarno istina, da nema foruma nebi znala skoro ništa!!
I nebi upoznala vas divne cure :Love:

----------


## eva133

> Al to je stvarno istina, da nema foruma nebi znala skoro ništa!!
> I nebi upoznala vas divne cure


 :Heart:

----------


## katja35

bok cure,ja sam na strogom mirovanju. procurila jučer a doktorica da je to normalno. ja sam totalno zbunjena i u komi. ne znam što da mislim i čemu da se nadam. u četvrtak me čeka opet beta. ima li koja kakav savjet?

----------


## mare41

katja, kod bete se obično kontrolira duplanje nakon 48 sati, tebi su tražili nakon tjedan dana? U principu bi mogla i danas izvaditi~~~~~~~~~~da bude sve ok!

----------


## katja35

znam ja to o dupliranju ali doktorica bez obzira na krvarenje želi da betu napravim u četvrtak. čak mi je i pregled bez obzira na sve zakazan za 24.02. na VV. to krvarenje me baš uzdrmalo

----------


## ruža82

ne kužim zašto ne možeš ići odmah vadit betu, mislim da nema gore od te neizvjesnosti, ali držim ti fige da bude sve ok :Love: 
evo ja imam simptom, jedini koji imam kad moram dobiti mengu tjedan dana prije, kao i uvijek živčana sam ko... baš sam luda, i najgore je kad sam se vidiš kakav si i što to znači i da će na kraju biti :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## eva133

> znam ja to o dupliranju ali doktorica bez obzira na krvarenje želi da betu napravim u četvrtak. čak mi je i pregled bez obzira na sve zakazan za 24.02. na VV. to krvarenje me baš uzdrmalo


Katja draga idi ti sutra vaditi betu. Jedan dan ništa ne znači njima, ali tebi puno. Manje ćeš se živcirati. Želim ti da je ipak uredna trudnoća. Ti si nam bila nada. Obavezno javi slijed događaja. Drži mi se.

----------


## tikki

*Katja* i ja mislim da je i tvoje psihičko zdravlje i mir od itekakve važnosti u trudnoći. Ako imaš priliku izvadi betu sutra, a ako se pokaže sve ok (duplanje i to) onda ju lako izvadiš ponovno u četvrtak. Bezveze je da si još dva dana u neizvjesnosti... Ja ti držim fige da sve bude ok i da se bebica lijepo primila  :Love: 

Mene je cure opet počeo boliti trbuh tj. negdje oko jajnika (i to desnog na kojem su mi bila sva tri folikula). Baš me izluđuje to. Stalno mislim jel to nešto znači, ako znači jel to dobro ili loše.... ma tko će dočekati betu?

----------


## eva133

> *Katja* i ja mislim da je i tvoje psihičko zdravlje i mir od itekakve važnosti u trudnoći. Ako imaš priliku izvadi betu sutra, a ako se pokaže sve ok (duplanje i to) onda ju lako izvadiš ponovno u četvrtak. Bezveze je da si još dva dana u neizvjesnosti... Ja ti držim fige da sve bude ok i da se bebica lijepo primila 
> 
> Mene je cure opet počeo boliti trbuh tj. negdje oko jajnika (i to desnog na kojem su mi bila sva tri folikula). Baš me izluđuje to. Stalno mislim jel to nešto znači, ako znači jel to dobro ili loše.... ma tko će dočekati betu?


Mene je jutros žigalo u lijevoj jajniku. Bila je kratka ali jaka bol.Ne znam ni ja šta to znači. Pms me još nije uhvatio. Još "samo" tjedan dana do bete. Ludim. Još sam i bolesna ( imam visoku temperaturu ).

----------


## tikki

joj *eva* kaj ti je jako visoka temperatura? Nadam se da će ti uskoro biti bolje...

I ja sam se prehladila, boli me grlo već dva dana, a temperaturu imam povišenu  :Sad:  a danas me još pored svega počela boljeti glava strašno. Meni su već lagano počeli PMS (?) simptomi, grudi su mi bolne na dodir i sva dam nekako "napuhnuta" u trbuhu.

----------


## eva133

Pred večer mi je bila 39, sad sam skinula na 37.4. Koma. Da stvar bude bolja otišla malo prije na wc kao ono na papiru roskasto, a na gaćicama smeđkasto. Jel moguće da je implantacija. Za mengu mi je prerano. Prije će mi kasniti nego doći na vrijeme.

----------


## tikki

Jesu ti radili uzv prije inseminacije? Ako ti je O bila u srijedu, onda bi moglo biti implantacijsko... menu djeluje obečavajuće  :Wink:  držim fige da se to bebica čvrsto hvata za mamu  :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

U puno slučajeva se pokazalo da upravo taj pad imuniteta povoljno utječe na ishod i veliki broj cura sa raznim bolovima između transfera i bete danas su nam sretne trudnice (zubobolja, upala desni, krvarenje iz nosa, temperatura...). Kod mene je došlo do upale desni i odmah sam posumnjala na nešto dobro, ali me bilo strah izreći na glas, ali bilo je stvarno puno cura (Ines31-zubobolja, Mojca-temperatura, Sbonetic-krvarenje iz nosa...). To su samo neke od cura koje su mi sada pale na pamet...
Neka i kod tebe bude baš tako. Sretno!!!

----------


## mare41

> Mene je jutros žigalo u lijevoj jajniku. Bila je kratka ali jaka bol.Ne znam ni ja šta to znači.


 Jako su često trudnice prijavljivale takvu bol, sretno!

----------


## eva133

Cure, iz vaših usta u Božje uši! Jutros opet brljanje kad se obrišem. Neka svjetlo smeđkasta boja. Tem.37.5.

----------


## ruža82

Katja35 jesi možda vadila betu???

----------


## tikki

Eva jako ti držim fige da su tvoji simptomi T i da te u utorak dočeka ogromna beta  :Smile: 

Ruža kak si ti?

----------


## eva133

> Eva jako ti držim fige da su tvoji simptomi T i da te u utorak dočeka ogromna beta 
> 
> Ruža kak si ti?


Hvala ti draga. Ja čekam i ponedjeljak da vidim kako ćeš ti proći. Puno sreće.

----------


## ruža82

> Eva jako ti držim fige da su tvoji simptomi T i da te u utorak dočeka ogromna beta 
> 
> Ruža kak si ti?


ja sam baš razočarana nekak, imam baš sve simptome koje imam dok trebam dobiti mengu i baš sam tužna zbog toga. Kako je s tobom??

----------


## M_i_D

Eva držim fige da je to to
Ružo kakav je to stav???

----------


## eva133

> Eva držim fige da je to to
> Ružo kakav je to stav???


Hvala ti. Ja bih tako željela da je to to. Vidim da si ti prošla već 3 aiha. Šta je sad na redu i kad?

----------


## ruža82

> Eva držim fige da je to to
> Ružo kakav je to stav???


baš sam jadna jer nemam nikakve simptome, osim što sam živčana i bole me noge na istom mjestu kao kad moram dobiti

----------


## M_i_D

Iskreno, neznam još, AIH sam radila kod dragog nam dr.L na Vuku još po starom zakonu, planirala sam na IVF ove godine, ali odlaskom dr.L, nekako nisam odlučna što i kako.

----------


## ruža82

> Iskreno, neznam još, AIH sam radila kod dragog nam dr.L na Vuku još po starom zakonu, planirala sam na IVF ove godine, ali odlaskom dr.L, nekako nisam odlučna što i kako.


Znači to da zapravo sad nemaš doktora??

----------


## M_i_D

Ružo, ja sam se u zadnjem postupku osjećala tako trudno, pa se pokazalo da me osjećaj vara, a tebi želim da i tebe tvoji simptomi zavaraju.

----------


## M_i_D

Trenutno nemam doktora, i trenutno neznam gdje bih krenula.

----------


## tikki

Ružo tak je i meni, bole me cice ko pred mengu... i trbuh me boli, ma koma  :Sad:  totalno sam tužna jer mislim da nije uspjelo (iako znam da je još rano za znati). Kaj je najgore još sam se i prehladila i imam neku glupu temperaturu i grlobolju.

----------


## eva133

> Ružo tak je i meni, bole me cice ko pred mengu... i trbuh me boli, ma koma  totalno sam tužna jer mislim da nije uspjelo (iako znam da je još rano za znati). Kaj je najgore još sam se i prehladila i imam neku glupu temperaturu i grlobolju.



Pa zar i ti bolesna. O jadna. Nemoj se prepuštati crnim mislima. Nije još ništa gotovo. Simptomi pms-a i menge su isti.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Cure drage, pratim vas i držim svima velike fige. Iskreno se nadam da će i mene uskoro mučiti ista neizvjesnost. Lijepo je znati da s nekim možeš podijeliti svoje osjećaje, a pogotovo tako slične strahove. Ciklus započeo, krenuli s odbrojavanjem, na šalabahteru zabilježeno sve što treba napraviti koji dan... Znam da vam je to već poznato. 
Sretno i čitamo se i dalje :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> Cure drage, pratim vas i držim svima velike fige. Iskreno se nadam da će i mene uskoro mučiti ista neizvjesnost. Lijepo je znati da s nekim možeš podijeliti svoje osjećaje, a pogotovo tako slične strahove. Ciklus započeo, krenuli s odbrojavanjem, na šalabahteru zabilježeno sve što treba napraviti koji dan... Znam da vam je to već poznato. 
> Sretno i čitamo se i dalje


Kad bi trebao biti aih? Jesi na klomifenima? Sretno.

----------


## ptica1

Ja sam u Pertovoj pa molim da mi pomognete. Dali se folikulometrije i aih rade subotom i nedjeljom?

Hvala

----------


## tikki

Ptica nisam sigurna (meni nisu bile vikendom) ali poprilično sam uvjerena da oni rade za vikend kao i kad se radi IVF. Neće ti propasti postupak samo zato jer tvoj organizam nema 8 satno radno vrijeme od pon do petka. Ali zašto ne bi nazvala petrovu i pitala ih taj info? Kad sam ja išla na postupak rekli su mi da pijem klomifene od 3. do 8. dc i da 8. dc dođem na folikulometriju, nitko nije spominjao da ako bude vikend da ne dolazim.

----------


## katja35

bila sam danas na VV i radila betu.nažalost  moje krvarenje je bio spontani. ništa me nije boljelo i nisam jako krvarila. dr.A mi je rekao da bolje da je sada otišlo nego kasnije. idem opet u travnju .moram pauzirati jedan ciklus. svima želim puno sreće i nemojte se obeshrabriti zbog mene. puse svima.

----------


## pirica

> bila sam danas na VV i radila betu.nažalost  moje krvarenje je bio spontani. ništa me nije boljelo i nisam jako krvarila. dr.A mi je rekao da bolje da je sada otišlo nego kasnije. idem opet u travnju .moram pauzirati jedan ciklus. svima želim puno sreće i nemojte se obeshrabriti zbog mene. puse svima.


žao mi je
a šta ste dogovorili za travanj?

----------


## ruža82

> bila sam danas na VV i radila betu.nažalost  moje krvarenje je bio spontani. ništa me nije boljelo i nisam jako krvarila. dr.A mi je rekao da bolje da je sada otišlo nego kasnije. idem opet u travnju .moram pauzirati jedan ciklus. svima želim puno sreće i nemojte se obeshrabriti zbog mene. puse svima.


sigurno je bolje da je otišlo tako, to sam se i ja bojala kad sam imala biokemijsku, al dobro je prošlo. i ja tebi želim puno sreće, kao i svim ostalim curama na forumu :Love: 
eva133, kako je s mrljama, ima još il prestalo??

----------


## tikki

Katja baš mi je žao...  :Love:  Ali opet ako je već tako moralo biti bolje da se odmah na početku dogodilo nego kasnije. Ma travanj će za tren!  :Smile:  što ste dogovorili, opet AIH ili nešto drugo?

----------


## eva133

> bila sam danas na VV i radila betu.nažalost  moje krvarenje je bio spontani. ništa me nije boljelo i nisam jako krvarila. dr.A mi je rekao da bolje da je sada otišlo nego kasnije. idem opet u travnju .moram pauzirati jedan ciklus. svima želim puno sreće i nemojte se obeshrabriti zbog mene. puse svima.


Katja, baš mi je žao i baš sam se rastužila.

----------


## eva133

> sigurno je bolje da je otišlo tako, to sam se i ja bojala kad sam imala biokemijsku, al dobro je prošlo. i ja tebi želim puno sreće, kao i svim ostalim curama na forumu
> eva133, kako je s mrljama, ima još il prestalo??


Mrljice su još samo kad se obrišem, ali skroz lagano. Sad više ništa ne osjetim dolje.Ništa me ne probada. Temperatura danas konačno u normali, samo što sad kašljem i kišem. Taman ću biti kao nova 22. Kako je s tobom?

----------


## ruža82

Mene s lijeve strane tako probada da sam čak morala prileči. ne kužim šta je pak sad to. Nek već jednom dođe taj 22 i da se riješim toga!!

----------


## eva133

> Mene s lijeve strane tako probada da sam čak morala prileči. ne kužim šta je pak sad to. Nek već jednom dođe taj 22 i da se riješim toga!!


Kažu da je probadanje dobar znak. Vidjet ćemo.

----------


## pea

katja35 baš mi je žao :Love: 

Ja večeras primam štopericu,u subotu AIH.
Malo sam razočarana imam samo jedan vodeći folikul :Sad: al eto
šta je tu je..
Svim curama u čekanju bete šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## eva133

> katja35 baš mi je žao
> 
> Ja večeras primam štopericu,u subotu AIH.
> Malo sam razočarana imam samo jedan vodeći folikulal eto
> šta je tu je..
> Svim curama u čekanju bete šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Pea, želim ti puno sreće. I Ruža i ja smo imale samo jedan folikul. Vidjet ćemo što će biti. Dr. kaže da je dovoljan jedan. Neka ti taj jedan bude sretan.

----------


## tikki

*pea*... ne budi tužna... jedan je na kraju krajeva sve što nam treba, zar ne? Držim fige da taj lijepo sazrije i da plivači nađu put do njega!

Super *eva* kaj si ozdravila. Meni je nos zaštopan i dalje. Temperatura kad dođem s posla 37.3 već dva dana (ali jutarnja mi nije tak visoka pa se s te strane ne veselim da je to možda neki znak). Danas me grudi malo manje bole... svi simptomi PMSa za sad. Nadam se iznanađenju u ponedjeljak... tko će dočekati više?

I ja sam čula *Ružo* da je probadanje dobar znak, budemo vidli  :Smile:

----------


## pea

Hvala vam curke :Kiss:  ma da valjda će taj jedan junak biti dovoljan :Wink: 

Ček,ček tek sam sad vidila da vas dvije vadite betu u pon i uto,
opa kakvo će to slavlje biti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ruža82

Pea, glavno da imaš folikul, naravno da bi bilo bolje da su dva, ali jedan je sasvim dovoljan i ako bude sve ok to će biti to. držim ti fige da uspiješ!!
Tikki, najgore je da su svi simptomi i za trudnoću i za mengu isti. ja se nadam da će ipak biti nešto, nadam se i previše, al me strah utorka, nadam se da ćeš ti s ponedjeljkom početi niz pozitivnih beta, i da te eva133 i ja nasljedimo :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

> *pea*... ne budi tužna... jedan je na kraju krajeva sve što nam treba, zar ne? Držim fige da taj lijepo sazrije i da plivači nađu put do njega!
> 
> Super *eva* kaj si ozdravila. Meni je nos zaštopan i dalje. Temperatura kad dođem s posla 37.3 već dva dana (ali jutarnja mi nije tak visoka pa se s te strane ne veselim da je to možda neki znak). Danas me grudi malo manje bole... svi simptomi PMSa za sad. Nadam se iznanađenju u ponedjeljak... tko će dočekati više?
> 
> I ja sam čula *Ružo* da je probadanje dobar znak, budemo vidli


Nemam više temperaturu, samo začepljen nos, kihanje i kašljanje. Danas su i mene počele boliti grudi. Najgore od svega je ovo čekanje i onda još ako se razočaramo... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ruža82

Tikki, a kakve su ti jutarnje temperature??

----------


## tikki

> Tikki, a kakve su ti jutarnje temperature??


Ma tako, jutarnje su mi niže već 2 dana 36.92 (bilo je prije toga 37.0), sad već jedva čekam jutro da vidim hoće li pasti ili ne. Obično mi 2-3 dana pred M padne na 36.7 ili 36.6. Ali fascinantno mi je da cijeli dan imam tu glupu temperaturicu od 37.3, samo se bojim da je to od prehlade.

A ne znam zašto naše tijelo, kad je već tak super stroj, nije moglo smisliti malo drugačije simptome za T i one za M, da nismo u neizvjesnosti  :Smile:  U glavnom, ja sam danas išla po uputnicu za betu i nadam se da me neće M prije ponedjeljka iznenaditi.

----------


## ruža82

> Ma tako, jutarnje su mi niže već 2 dana 36.92 (bilo je prije toga 37.0), sad već jedva čekam jutro da vidim hoće li pasti ili ne. Obično mi 2-3 dana pred M padne na 36.7 ili 36.6. Ali fascinantno mi je da cijeli dan imam tu glupu temperaturicu od 37.3, samo se bojim da je to od prehlade.
> 
> A ne znam zašto naše tijelo, kad je već tak super stroj, nije moglo smisliti malo drugačije simptome za T i one za M, da nismo u neizvjesnosti  U glavnom, ja sam danas išla po uputnicu za betu i nadam se da me neće M prije ponedjeljka iznenaditi.


Meni temperatura padne tek onaj dan kad dobim mengu, tak da se po tome ne mogu orijentirati. ja bi rađe da bi prije dobila m, barem nebi išla vadit i cijeli dan čekati rezulat, mislim da bi se lakše pomirila tako. ja dobijem tek kad prestanem s utrićima nakon 2-3 dana.

----------


## MASLINA1973

eva133, od sutra ujutro prvi klomifen (2x1), idući petak prva folikulometrija i po mojoj računici aih bi trebao biti 1.3. Naravno, nadam se da me vikend neće potpuno zeznuti jer mi je dr. B. kazao da vikendom nema folikulometrija. Tebi SRETNO!

----------


## ptica1

> eva133, od sutra ujutro prvi klomifen (2x1), idući petak prva folikulometrija i po mojoj računici aih bi trebao biti 1.3. Naravno, nadam se da me vikend neće potpuno zeznuti jer mi je dr. B. kazao da vikendom nema folikulometrija. Tebi SRETNO!


U kojoj si ti bolnici? To mi je bezveze, aih rade subotom, a folikulometriju ne???

----------


## tikki

Meni jutros pala temperatura... mislim da nismo ovaj put uspjeli. Još čekam ponedjeljak, ali mislim da ništa od toga.

----------


## eva133

> eva133, od sutra ujutro prvi klomifen (2x1), idući petak prva folikulometrija i po mojoj računici aih bi trebao biti 1.3. Naravno, nadam se da me vikend neće potpuno zeznuti jer mi je dr. B. kazao da vikendom nema folikulometrija. Tebi SRETNO!


Ja mislim da te neće zeznuti. Namjeste ti doktori da ne izvisiš. Ne vjerujem da bi doktor samo tako pustio. Napravit će oni tebi folikulometriju na vrijeme. Bez brige. Aih će ti biti od 12- 16 dana. Meni prvi put bio 14.dan, a sad 16. Ne znam šta da mislim. Sretno i da dobro reagiraš na klomifen.

----------


## eva133

> Meni jutros pala temperatura... mislim da nismo ovaj put uspjeli. Još čekam ponedjeljak, ali mislim da ništa od toga.


Ja sam danas mjerila t i 37 mi je. Meni isto padne tek kad dobijem.*Tikki*  nemoj odmah misliti da je još gotovo. Evo prođe vikend i tvoja beta je tu.

----------


## pea

> Meni jutros pala temperatura... mislim da nismo ovaj put uspjeli. Još čekam ponedjeljak, ali mislim da ništa od toga.


 Ajoj ne mora to ništa značiti,kažu da pod utrićima temp.nije baš  točan pokazatelj.
Držim fige da te ipak beta ugodno iznenadi u ponedjeljak :Smile: 




> Ja mislim da te neće zeznuti. Namjeste ti doktori da ne izvisiš. Ne vjerujem da bi doktor samo tako pustio. Napravit će oni tebi folikulometriju na vrijeme. Bez brige.* Aih će ti biti od 12- 16 dana*. Meni prvi put bio 14.dan, a sad 16. Ne znam šta da mislim. Sretno i da dobro reagiraš na klomifen.


Meni će aih biti 12 dan,malo me iznenadilo jer inače u prirodnom ciklusu mi ovulacija bude oko 18 dc, a sad već imam divovsko jaje :Laughing: bome dobro ih klomifen pumpa :Grin:

----------


## eva133

*Pea* želim ti sreću sutra.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Ja mislim da te neće zeznuti. Namjeste ti doktori da ne izvisiš. Ne vjerujem da bi doktor samo tako pustio. Napravit će oni tebi folikulometriju na vrijeme. Bez brige. Aih će ti biti od 12- 16 dana. Meni prvi put bio 14.dan, a sad 16. Ne znam šta da mislim. Sretno i da dobro reagiraš na klomifen.


Prvi klomifen popijen, uputnice u džepu i sad školsko praćenje dana i termina. Jesi li ti imala kakve tegobe zbog klomifena? Oprosti ako si već o tome pisala, ali nisam zapazila. I tebi sretno :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Na SD, ali idem prvi put. Dr B. mi je rekao da ako 10. dan pada u subotu dođem u petak, a ako pak pada u nedjelju, onda se vidimo u ponedjeljak u 7.30. Možda mi se smiluju pa mi ipak kažu da dođem za vikend.

----------


## ruža82

> Meni jutros pala temperatura... mislim da nismo ovaj put uspjeli. Još čekam ponedjeljak, ali mislim da ništa od toga.


za koliko ti je pala??

----------


## eva133

> Prvi klomifen popijen, uputnice u džepu i sad školsko praćenje dana i termina. Jesi li ti imala kakve tegobe zbog klomifena? Oprosti ako si već o tome pisala, ali nisam zapazila. I tebi sretno


Ja nisam imala nikakve tegobe. Nisam ni znala da sam ih popila. Ne znam ni kakve tegobe bi mogle biti. Nadam se da nećeš ni ti imati problema. Ne brini se zbog vikenda. Doktor zna kad će te naručiti. Sve ovisi kakvi su ti folikuli. Ne brini se i opusti se.

----------


## ruža82

Eva133, kakvo je stanje???

----------


## eva133

> Na SD, ali idem prvi put. Dr B. mi je rekao da ako 10. dan pada u subotu dođem u petak, a ako pak pada u nedjelju, onda se vidimo u ponedjeljak u 7.30. Možda mi se smiluju pa mi ipak kažu da dođem za vikend.


Koliko sam shvatila, vi na sd idete na prvu folikulometriju 10.dan. Mi na vv idemo 8 dc. Znači odmah drugi dan čim popiješ klomifene. Tako je bilo meni, a i ostalim curama s kojima sam pričala. Znači 8.dc 1. folikulometrija, a druga bude malo kasnije, za par dana. Meni je prva bila 8dc, druga 13 dan. Nekome 2. bude i ranije. Valjda svaki doktor ima svoje metode rada i valjda sve to treba doći na isto.

----------


## eva133

> Eva133, kakvo je stanje???


Ajd dobro je, ozdravila sam. Grudi me bole za poluditi, iscjedka više nema. Ne znam šta da mislim. Kako je kod tebe?

----------


## ruža82

već neznam što mislit, sve simptome imam kao i kad trebam dobiti m. tak da neznam
ovo je užas čekanje, za 1 i 2 betu nisam ni napola bila tako nestrpljiva

----------


## eva133

> već neznam što mislit, sve simptome imam kao i kad trebam dobiti m. tak da neznam
> ovo je užas čekanje, za 1 i 2 betu nisam ni napola bila tako nestrpljiva


Još malo Ružo izdrži. Mene je strah ishoda i onda opet naručivanja za zg, pa tog ivf. Ne bih to prolazila. Zato se nadam da će uspjeti.

----------


## ruža82

> Još malo Ružo izdrži. Mene je strah ishoda i onda opet naručivanja za zg, pa tog ivf. Ne bih to prolazila. Zato se nadam da će uspjeti.


Samo se nadam da ako ne uspijem da idem na IVF čim prije, da neće opet nešto se odgađati

----------


## tikki

Maslina ni ja nikakvih simptoma od klomifena nisam imala, ali čula sam da se nekim curama zna vrtiti i bljeskati pred očima, zato možda bolje izbjegavati vožnju autom ako osijetiš takve simptome.

Ružo meni je temperatura pala na 36.7, što je dosta velik pad. I mene grudi još malo bole, ali tako mi je uvijek pred M. Ja se samo nadam da ću možda odmah moć na novi pokušaj... Pa valjda će jednom uspjeti.

E da, u Petrovoj sam pila klomifene od 4 do 8 dc, a prva folikulometrija je bila na 8 dc, dakle nakon svih tableta.

----------


## pea

> *Pea* želim ti sreću sutra.



Hvala,trebat će mi :Smile: 

Najviše me brine kakav će biti spermiogram :Undecided: 

Da se i ja nadovežem za klomifen,nisam imala ama baš nikakve nuspojave,baš sam ga dobro podnijela.

Imam jedan mali problemčić,u subotu sam kuma na vjenčanju a baš
mi aih taj dan :Rolling Eyes: baš se potrefilo.
Pitala sam dr.mogu li plesati i šta popiti,on je reka da se mogu normalno ponašati,međutim medicinska sestra mi kaže da to nije baš dobra ideja :Confused: 

I sad sam ja cila u komi,ne znam koga poslušati,ne bi tila riskirati
postupak a opet ne želim ni biti najdosadnija kuma u povijesti :Laughing: 

Cure šta mi vi preporučujete??
Ne znam smim li pod utrićima piti alkohol (čašicu/dvi)

----------


## špelkica

Bitno da se ti dobro osjećaš i da ne pretjeruješ! Koja čašica vina neće škoditi. Mislim da to ne utječe na ishod- kolike žene su ne znajući da su trudne svašta radile pa dijete ok. Samo ti uživaj i sretno!

----------


## ValaMala

Ne znam što reći, razumijem da ti je važno što si kuma, ali iskreno mislim da dobra i vesela kuma možeš biti i bez alkohola i s malo manje plesa nego što bi bilo da nisi u ovoj situaciji. Evo slučajno sam baš danas pročitala u TiLJ jedan članak i pa ću ti prepisati iz njega (nije da moraliziram, nemam pojma ni sama što je ispravno... ali ja jednostavno ne bih riskirala i napravila bih sve što može pomoći, a apsolutno ništa što može i malo odmoći):

"Pomoći može i odricanje od alkohola. U Danskoj su proveli istraživanje koje je pokazalo da žene koje uopće ne piju alkohol prije zatrudne od onih koje ga piju povremeno, a jedno je američko istraživanje pratilo parove koji su prolazili proces potpomognute oplodnje i pokazalo da su izgledi za uspješnost zahvata smanjeni za 23% kod žena koje su pile bijelo vino češće od 1 tjedno." (Članak Potaknite svoju plodnost)

----------


## tikki

VelaMala slažem se s tobom. Mislim da dobra kuma ne mora nužno biti vesela zbog alkohola. 

Pea ja ti želim sreću i da se dobro zabaviš! Možda baš ta neopterećenosti postupkom bude dobitna kombinacija  :Smile:  Javi nam obavezno kako je bilo... oboje  :Smile: 

Ruža, Eva kaj ima kod vas? Kod mene ništa novo...

----------


## Aurora*

> Imam jedan mali problemčić,u subotu sam kuma na vjenčanju a baš
> mi aih taj danbaš se potrefilo.
> Pitala sam dr.mogu li plesati i šta popiti,on je reka da se mogu *normalno ponašati*,međutim medicinska sestra mi kaže da to nije baš dobra ideja
> 
> I sad sam ja cila u komi,ne znam koga poslušati,ne bi tila riskirati
> postupak a opet ne želim ni biti najdosadnija kuma u povijesti
> 
> Cure šta mi vi preporučujete??
> Ne znam smim li pod utrićima piti alkohol (čašicu/dvi)


I ja bih rekla da se mozes najnormalnije ponasati, onako kako bi i u slucaju da bas taj dan nije AIH. AIH se osim po nacinu unosa sjemena u svojoj biti ne razlikuje od spolnog odnosa.

Popijes li casicu, dvije nekog alkoholnog pica po mom uvjerenju isto tako nece bas nista skodit.

Moj savjet bi bio ponasaj se skroz normalno i uzivaj u tom posebnom danu.

----------


## ruža82

Pea, evo ja ti preporučujem da ne piješ, možeš biti dobra kuma i bez alkohola, al ak odlučiš popiti koju čašu mislim da neće naškoditi.
Tikki, danas nemam nikakve simptome, osim lagane bolove dole, možda je to i zbog posla, neznam. Kako si ti?? još malo je ostalo do ponedjeljka

----------


## eva133

Cure mene pere pms i to jako. Danas sam užasno živčana i razdražljiva. Baš mi se nekako i plače. Tako mi je uvijek i prije menge samo što sad mislim da me puno više uhvatilo. Možda zbog hormona. Imam osjećaj da ću svaki čas procuriti. Htjela kupiti test, ali muž mi nije dao. Kaže da želi da se još za vikend nadamo, a ja imam osjećaj da sam i zbog toga živčana.

----------


## ruža82

> Cure mene pere pms i to jako. Danas sam užasno živčana i razdražljiva. Baš mi se nekako i plače. Tako mi je uvijek i prije menge samo što sad mislim da me puno više uhvatilo. Možda zbog hormona. Imam osjećaj da ću svaki čas procuriti. Htjela kupiti test, ali muž mi nije dao. Kaže da želi da se još za vikend nadamo, a ja imam osjećaj da sam i zbog toga živčana.


sve isto i kod mene, malo mi fali da se ne rasplačem za svaku sitnicu, al idemo plakat danas samo da u utorak budemo sretne! :Love: 
i naravno da tikki započne naš niz u ponedjeljak!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

> Koliko sam shvatila, vi na sd idete na prvu folikulometriju 10.dan. Mi na vv idemo 8 dc. Znači odmah drugi dan čim popiješ klomifene. Tako je bilo meni, a i ostalim curama s kojima sam pričala. Znači 8.dc 1. folikulometrija, a druga bude malo kasnije, za par dana. Meni je prva bila 8dc, druga 13 dan. Nekome 2. bude i ranije. Valjda svaki doktor ima svoje metode rada i valjda sve to treba doći na isto.


na SD su isto folikulometrije 8 dc...osim kad pada vikend..

----------


## ruža82

Curke gdje ste?? danas sam se ustala i na papiru malo crvenkasto, a isto tak sam imala pred dva dana, al malo manje. iako je i ovo danas malo. ne mogu vjerovati da ću preko utrića dobit m. a inače me dosta i boli sve dolje. našla sam neki testić, naravno minus. a beta bi trebala biti tek u utorak. pomagajte

----------


## tikki

joj *ruža*... nadam se da to ništa ne znači. Ja ne bi prestala s utrićima do utorka. Hrpa cura je imala na početku neko slabo krvarenje pa je sve dobro završilo. Držim fige da se to roskasto ne pretvori u ništa više!

Ja i dalje nikakvih simptoma nemam.Cice me još malo bole, ništa u usporedbi s onim od prije 3 dana... i hvata me nervoza od sutra, kao pred ispit. Iako nemam baš velike nade, svejedno mala nada postoji... barem dok ne vidim nalaz sutra.

*Eva*, kakvo je stanje kod tebe? Kako se držiš?

----------


## ruža82

> joj *ruža*... nadam se da to ništa ne znači. Ja ne bi prestala s utrićima do utorka. Hrpa cura je imala na početku neko slabo krvarenje pa je sve dobro završilo. Držim fige da se to roskasto ne pretvori u ništa više!
> 
> Ja i dalje nikakvih simptoma nemam.Cice me još malo bole, ništa u usporedbi s onim od prije 3 dana... i hvata me nervoza od sutra, kao pred ispit. Iako nemam baš velike nade, svejedno mala nada postoji... barem dok ne vidim nalaz sutra.
> 
> *Eva*, kakvo je stanje kod tebe? Kako se držiš?


Naravno da nada postoji, do zadnjeg trena ću se nadati, tako dugo dok ne vidim rezultat vađenja krvi. 
Tikki držim ti fige za sutra :Love:

----------


## eva133

Evo me cure. Ružo žao mi je, ali nije još sve izgubljeno. Pričekaj još do utorka. Ni ja ne mogu vjerovati dda si dobila preko utrića. Ja i dalje imam pms. Grudi su mi neizdrživo bolne. Danas sam neka ravnodušna, kako bude, bit će. 

Tikki želim ti svu sreću sutra.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Drage moje, puno hvala. Idem ja u srijedu na SD pa nek me vrate ako potvrde da sam uranila. Još jedanput sam provjeravala papirić s uputama i piše deseti dan, tako je i u nalazu. 
Cure, sretno s betama. Pozivitne misli vam upućujem.

----------


## eva133

> Drage moje, puno hvala. Idem ja u srijedu na SD pa nek me vrate ako potvrde da sam uranila. Još jedanput sam provjeravala papirić s uputama i piše deseti dan, tako je i u nalazu. 
> Cure, sretno s betama. Pozivitne misli vam upućujem.


Hvala ti na željama. Sretno ti u srijedu i da sve dobro prođe.

----------


## pea

Hvala vam puno cure na odgovorima i savjetima :Smile: nisam ih
nažalost uspila pročitati na vrime jer mi je jučer bio turbo dan.

Aih je prošao dobro,spermiogram solidan,sad ćemo čekati 14 dana,
iako se ne nadam baš puno al ipak čuda su moguća.
Na vjenčanju je bilo super i  nisam bila dosadna kuma iako nisam pila :Laughing:  al sam zato dosta plesala,tu se nisam čuvala,baš sam bila skroz opuštena.Vidit ćemo za 14 dana jel se isplatila moja opuštenost.

*Ruža 82* stvarno se nadam da nije vještica i da je to krvarenje
ipak možda znak nečega drugoga :Zaljubljen: 

*Tikki* i *Eva 133* da nas razveselite velikim betama :Very Happy: 

*Maslina 1973* sretnoooo :Klap:

----------


## tikki

super *pea* da je sve dobro prošlo! Ma možda baš ta opuštenost bude ključ uspjeha  :Smile: 

Curke moje, jedva čekam sutra da saznam na čemu smo. Trbuh me boli kao da trebam svaki tren dobiti... nadam se da ću zaspati i da ću sutra nakon vađenja krvi imati na poslu puno posla da u potpunosti zaboravim na iščekivanje dok me MM ne nazove.

----------


## pea

> super *pea* da je sve dobro prošlo! Ma možda baš ta opuštenost bude ključ uspjeha 
> 
> Curke moje, jedva čekam sutra da saznam na čemu smo. Trbuh me boli kao da trebam svaki tren dobiti... nadam se da ću zaspati i da ću sutra nakon vađenja krvi imati na poslu puno posla *da u potpunosti zaboravim na iščekivanje dok me MM ne nazove*.


Nemoj zaboravit na nas  :Grin:  obavezno javi rezultat

----------


## MASLINA1973

Svakako čekamo sutrašnje rezultate. I stalno mi odzvanja pjesemica: kad se male ruke slože.... 
Evo, doista s nestrpljenjem čekam sutrašnji dan. Čini mi se kao da i ja idem.
Fige, fige, fige

----------


## tikki

naravno da ću vam odmah javiti... kako god da bude. Ma ja ni ne znam kako bih bez vas izdržala sve ove dane  :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

Tikki :Love:  :Love: 
javi se, nisam u jutro mogla spavati, danas sam nervozna zbog tvoje bete, sutra ću bit zbog svoje!! daj započni niz, molim... i javi čim prije, ja idem poslijepodne na posao pa se nadam da ću ići s dobrim vijestima

----------


## ruža82

Eva133, mi nastupamo sutra!!! kako izgleda stanje??

----------


## eva133

Tikki sretno. Ne znam kakvo je stanje kod tebe ali kod mene isto? Grudi me jedino jako bole.

----------


## ruža82

Kod mene nema više krvarenja, samo me dole boli i to je to. Ubija me to neznanje. kad ćeš ti znati rezultate??

----------


## eva133

> Kod mene nema više krvarenja, samo me dole boli i to je to. Ubija me to neznanje. kad ćeš ti znati rezultate??


Ja ću sutra oko 8 izvaditi krv, a onda negdje oko 11, 12 sati će biti nalazi gotovi.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Čekam s vama tikki, a onda sutra i vas. Očito smo sve već jako nestrpljive :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Ruža i eva, s obzirom da je moja beta 0, sve nade polažem u vaše sutrašnje rezultate i velike bete! Što se nas tiče, nadam se još barem jednom postupku prije travnja za kada imamo dogovoren ivf. Sretno curke!

----------


## eva133

Tikki nemaš pojma kako mi je žao. Baš sam neka izbedirana. Već ste dogovorili ivf? Super. Ja mislim da sa ovim inseminacijama ne treba više gubiti vrijeme.

----------


## pea

> Ruža i eva, s obzirom da je moja beta 0, sve nade polažem u vaše sutrašnje rezultate i velike bete! Što se nas tiče, nadam se još barem jednom postupku prije travnja za kada imamo dogovoren ivf. Sretno curke!


Ajoj tikki baš mi je žao :Sad: :
Nažalost stvarno je mala uspješnost s AIH-om.

I ja ću odraditi još dvije inseminacije a imam dogovoren termin za IVF u sedmom mjesecu,jojj kako mi se to čini dugo.
Dat će Bog da i mi jednog dana imamo svog  :Saint: ,mora biti....

----------


## eva133

Ružo kako se osjećaš?

----------


## ruža82

> Ruža i eva, s obzirom da je moja beta 0, sve nade polažem u vaše sutrašnje rezultate i velike bete! Što se nas tiče, nadam se još barem jednom postupku prije travnja za kada imamo dogovoren ivf. Sretno curke!


Aj tikki, tako sam te čekala prije posla da me razveseliš, kad ono 0... stvarno mi je žao, jedina utjeha je da čim prije kreneš u bilo kakav postupak i da zaboraviš. baš sam žalosna, nemam riječi

----------


## ruža82

> Ružo kako se osjećaš?


evo upravo stigla s posla, malo me tikki izbacila iz takta. nek sam dođe čim prije sutra da riješim se te muke, jer ne mogu više izdržati. ti???

----------


## eva133

Danas mi nekako svejedno. Uopće se ne živciram. Malo mi je popustio pms, zato mislim da ću dobiti uskoro. Eto, prespavamo i već vadimo betu. Ha, ha. Ovih 2 tjedna su mi presporo prošla. Kako bude bit će.

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, oko koliko ćete imati rezultate?

----------


## ruža82

Svaka čast Eva, kad bih barem ja mogla biti tako kao ti, luda sam već. 
Ja ću javiti ili poslije 7 kad dođem s posla ili pa u srijedu, jer možda nalaz ne bude sutra gotov, tako to kod nas biva

----------


## kiara79

ružo imam neku feeling za tebe,da će biti lijepa beta.. :Wink: 
tikki :Love: 
svima ~~~~

----------


## eva133

> Svaka čast Eva, kad bih barem ja mogla biti tako kao ti, luda sam već. 
> Ja ću javiti ili poslije 7 kad dođem s posla ili pa u srijedu, jer možda nalaz ne bude sutra gotov, tako to kod nas biva


Mene su prošli put pitali kad treba biti gotov nalaz. Ja sam rekla da mi treba taj dan jer moram rezultat javiti u zg. I nije bilo problema. Rekli su mi da dođem u 12 po nalaz, a na nalazu sam vidjela vrijeme da je bilo gotovo još u 10. Požuri ih malo. Ako nisam trudna, sutra idem raditi :Mad:

----------


## ruža82

> ružo imam neku feeling za tebe,da će biti lijepa beta..
> tikki
> svima ~~~~


joj kiara79, nadam se da te netko tamo gore čuje

----------


## ruža82

> Mene su prošli put pitali kad treba biti gotov nalaz. Ja sam rekla da mi treba taj dan jer moram rezultat javiti u zg. I nije bilo problema. Rekli su mi da dođem u 12 po nalaz, a na nalazu sam vidjela vrijeme da je bilo gotovo još u 10. Požuri ih malo. Ako nisam trudna, sutra idem raditi


javi sutra čim saznaš, ja ću te čekati :Love:

----------


## eva133

> javi sutra čim saznaš, ja ću te čekati


Ja vjerujem da ću do 12 znati. Cure držite mi fige.

----------


## pea

> Ja vjerujem da ću do 12 znati. Cure držite mi fige.



Ja se osjećam kad neka od vas vadi betu kao da i sama čekam rezultate...ovaj forum mi je spas od svega, jer samo ja i mm znamo kroz šta prolazimo i kolika nas borba još čeka,vi ste mi svjetlo,svaki vaš neuspjeh je i moj,svaki vaš uspjeh je moj...

 Eva 133 sve ti mi držimo čvrsto fige......... :Heart:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Tikki, jako mi je žao. Jako, jako. Iako znam da je lako reći, ali glavu gore i sretno dalje!
Cure, i dalje vama držim fige. Nadam se da će sutra ipak biti i lijepih vijesti :Smile:

----------


## ptica1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ za dobre vijesti

----------


## eva133

Da se prijavim i ovdje-nisam trudna. Beta=1,1.

----------


## ruža82

> Da se prijavim i ovdje-nisam trudna. Beta=1,1.


 :Love:

----------


## tikki

Uf, eva tako mi je žao  :Love:  tako sam se nadala da je ono tvoje bilo implantacijsko krvarenje. Odtuguj draga, i onda hrabro dalje. Meni je jučer bilo strašno teško, ali danas je već lakše.

Ružo tebi još držim fige!

----------


## eva133

> Uf, eva tako mi je žao  tako sam se nadala da je ono tvoje bilo implantacijsko krvarenje. Odtuguj draga, i onda hrabro dalje. Meni je jučer bilo strašno teško, ali danas je već lakše.
> 
> Ružo tebi još držim fige!


I ja sam se nadala da sam na dobro putu, ali eto... Jedino me drži to što odmah krećem u novi postupak i to već za par dana kad dobijem mengu.

----------


## tikki

Super za brzi nastavak. Ja danas zovem pa ću vidjet kada idemo dalje! 

Nakon koliko od prestanka uzimanja utrića dođe M obično?

----------


## eva133

> Super za brzi nastavak. Ja danas zovem pa ću vidjet kada idemo dalje! 
> 
> Nakon koliko od prestanka uzimanja utrića dođe M obično?




Obično dođe nakon 3 dana. Meni je prošli put došla točno 3 dan, pa se nadam da bi mogla dobiti u petak.

----------


## ValaMala

*tikki*, to je jako individualno. Ima cura koje prokrvare pod utrićima, meni je do sada menga dolazila 3 dana nakon utrića, ali evo ovaj zadnji put sljedeći dan, odmah nakon što sam prestala.

----------


## eva133

> *tikki*, to je jako individualno. Ima cura koje prokrvare pod utrićima, meni je do sada menga dolazila 3 dana nakon utrića, ali evo ovaj zadnji put sljedeći dan, odmah nakon što sam prestala.


Ma kad si ti sva posebna :Zaljubljen: . Bog voli takve pa će te brzo obdariti bebicom, vjeruj mi imam filing.

----------


## ValaMala

Joj što ja tebe volim draga! :Zaljubljen:  :Love:  Pozlatile ti se riječi i neka budemo zajedno vesele debele trudnice

----------


## pea

> Da se prijavim i ovdje-nisam trudna. Beta=1,1.


 :Sad:  baš mi je žao Eva :Love:

----------


## pea

Ja danas imam strašne grčeve u stomaku a i temp. mi je pala,
nemam pojma šta mi se događa a tek je 4 dpo,cila sam zbrčkana :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## eva133

> Ja danas imam strašne grčeve u stomaku a i temp. mi je pala,
> nemam pojma šta mi se događa a tek je 4 dpo,cila sam zbrčkana


Mislim da je rano da bi nešto osjetila. Imala sam i ja grčeve. To je valjda normalno. Budi samo strpljiva. Možda će se tebi konačno posrećiti.

----------


## tikki

Evo da javim, i mi idemo ponovno u idućem ciklusu na AIH. Tako da ćemo *Eva*, ako sve bude po planu, za mjesec dana opet skupa gristi nokte :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

Cure, moja beta je 21.1!!! u ponedjeljak idem opet vadit i nadam se da će se pravilno duplati

----------


## pea

> Cure, moja beta je 21.1!!! u ponedjeljak idem opet vadit i nadam se da će se pravilno duplati


Supeeer :Very Happy:  napokon dobra vijest~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~za pravilno duplanje :Heart:

----------


## tikki

Ruža ja vibram iz petnjih žila da bude krasan veliki broj u ponedjeljak! ~~~~~~~~ Baš mi je drago zbog tebe! Mazi bušu da se mrvica čvrsto uhvati za mamu  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> Cure, moja beta je 21.1!!! u ponedjeljak idem opet vadit i nadam se da će se pravilno duplati


Baš sam sretna zbog tebe. Samo da uspije. Čuvaj se sad. Hoćeš ići raditi ili na bolovanje?

----------


## katja35

ČESTITAM RUŽO!!!! Jako sam sretna zbog tebe.

----------


## eva133

> ČESTITAM RUŽO!!!! Jako sam sretna zbog tebe.


Katja, šta su tebi rekli kad opet možeš u postupak?

----------


## pea

> Mislim da je rano da bi nešto osjetila. Imala sam i ja grčeve. To je valjda normalno. Budi samo strpljiva. Možda će se tebi konačno posrećiti.


Ma nisam ni mislila da je nešto,samo me je brinulo da li su grčevi normalni al baš me je dobro bolilo,sad je već prošlo..
Meni se neće nažalost posrećiti ovaj ciklus,sinoć sam malo istraživala po netu,moj endometrij je 9 dc bio samo 5 mm a folikul 19mm,izgleda da nema šansi s takvim endometrijom za implantaciju.
Tako da sam se već pripremila za neuspjeh ovaj ciklus.

----------


## eva133

> Ma nisam ni mislila da je nešto,samo me je brinulo da li su grčevi normalni al baš me je dobro bolilo,sad je već prošlo..
> Meni se neće nažalost posrećiti ovaj ciklus,sinoć sam malo istraživala po netu,moj endometrij je 9 dc bio samo 5 mm a folikul 19mm,izgleda da nema šansi s takvim endometrijom za implantaciju.
> Tako da sam se već pripremila za neuspjeh ovaj ciklus.




Papaj ciklu, ona će ti pomoći da ti se endometrij zadeblja.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Ružo, čestitam!!! Vama ostalim curama, kao i sebi, želim puno sreće ubuduće!

----------


## tikki

*pea* baš sam ti i ja htjela napisati da klopaš ciklu i ananas, navodno oboje pomaže da se endometrij zbilda  :Smile:  A nakon moje prve folikulometrije sam malo istraživala po netu i naišla na par američkih stranica o MPO na kojima se zaključuje da nije dokazana direktna povezanost debljine endometrija i uspješne implantacije i da ima primjera uspjeha već sa debljinom od 7mm (čini mi se). Nažalost nisam si spremila linkove  :Sad:  Pea sretno, nemoj misliti da je gotovo dok stvarno nije gotovo  :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

Cure, hvala vam na podršci. nadam se da ću ovaj put imati više sreće nego prošli..

----------


## kitty

bok cure, 

ja sam isto bila na AIH 14.2. i sada čekamo 28. i betu... ovo čekanje je fakat grozno!

----------


## eva133

> bok cure, 
> 
> ja sam isto bila na AIH 14.2. i sada čekamo 28. i betu... ovo čekanje je fakat grozno!




Kitty želim ti da ti ta valentinovska inseminacija bude sretna.

----------


## eva133

> Cure, hvala vam na podršci. nadam se da ću ovaj put imati više sreće nego prošli..


Ružo, ne ideš valjda na posao???

----------


## kitty

> Kitty želim ti da ti ta valentinovska inseminacija bude sretna.


hvala, i ja se nadam da je to nešto znakovito  :Smile: 

i tebi puno sreće, ja vas pretim već neko vrijeme pa sam u toku kaj se događa.

----------


## ruža82

> Ružo, ne ideš valjda na posao???


Ma nit slučajno, baš sam si danas otvorila bolovanje. 
Kitty~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## eva133

> Ma nit slučajno, baš sam si danas otvorila bolovanje. 
> Kitty~~~~~~~~~~~


Tako i treba. Odmaraj sad. Šta šefica kaže?

----------


## eva133

> Evo da javim, i mi idemo ponovno u idućem ciklusu na AIH. Tako da ćemo *Eva*, ako sve bude po planu, za mjesec dana opet skupa gristi nokte


Tek sam sad vidjela da si napisala. Nisam shvatila jel čekaš mjesec dana da dobiješ sljedeću mengu ili krećeš odmah s ovom mengom?

----------


## kitty

hvala cure, i ja vama šaljem vibrice ali nisam još skužila kako ih nacrtam  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## ruža82

> Tako i treba. Odmaraj sad. Šta šefica kaže?


A čuj, sretna je pošto ga nas viška pa neće nikome morati dati otkaz. sada sam joj olakšala.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Ružo, ovaj tvoj komentar mi je čak izmamio osmijeh. Ajde, svako zlo za neko dobro.

A i da vam i ja javim - sutra ujutro idem na folikulometriju. Nije 10. dan kao što je rekao dr. B. da dođem, nego 9., ali idem... Htjela sam i danas, ali ciklus je završio  tek nekako u zoru pa nisam htjela 'odmah' odjuriti. Vidjet ćemo što će biti i što će mi reći. Nekako se psihički spremam za AIH u ponedjeljak, osim ako nam se ne potrefi vikend što možda isto ne bi bilo loše. Računam na bolju funkcionalnost MM :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> A čuj, sretna je pošto ga nas viška pa neće nikome morati dati otkaz. sada sam joj olakšala.




Ma daj pa neće valjda. Ali dobro, samo neka si ti trudna. Za dvije godine će se valjda promjeniti stanje u državi pa ćeš možda lakše naći posao. Nešto moraš izgubiti da bi drugo dobila ( na žalost ). Trudnice jedna!!!!!

----------


## eva133

*Maslina* sretno sutra na folikulometriji. Obavezno javi ishod. Nemoj se ništa brinuti, nije ti aih strašan. Daj Bože da ti uspije.

----------


## pea

> bok cure, 
> 
> ja sam isto bila na AIH 14.2. i sada čekamo 28. i betu... ovo čekanje je fakat grozno!


Sretnoooo :Very Happy: 
Svi se slažu da je čekanje ipak najteži dio....




> Ružo, ovaj tvoj komentar mi je čak izmamio osmijeh. Ajde, svako zlo za neko dobro.
> 
> A i da vam i ja javim - sutra ujutro idem na folikulometriju. Nije 10. dan kao što je rekao dr. B. da dođem, nego 9., ali idem... Htjela sam i danas, ali ciklus je završio  tek nekako u zoru pa nisam htjela 'odmah' odjuriti. Vidjet ćemo što će biti i što će mi reći. Nekako se psihički spremam za AIH u ponedjeljak, osim ako nam se ne potrefi vikend što možda isto ne bi bilo loše. Računam na bolju funkcionalnost MM


Maslina i tebi puuuuno sreće :Very Happy: ...i meni je ovo bio prvi AIH,stvarno
ništa ne boli,kao običan pregled...




> Evo da javim, i mi idemo ponovno u idućem ciklusu na AIH. Tako da ćemo *Eva*, ako sve bude po planu, za mjesec dana opet skupa gristi nokte


Tako treba,upornost se isplati :Klap:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala, hvala :Smile:  Evo, opet sam se ulogirala jer mi ipak nije svejedno. I iako sam planirala nešto večeras i raditi, misli bježe prema SD i ishodu... Sigurno ste sve to prošle - znam da je postotak uspješnosti vrlo skroman, znam sve o postupku (mogu i na ispit :Smile: , ali opet... Javljam se sutra prvom prilikom (malo gužva na poslu, a zasad šutim ko riba).

----------


## kiara79

maslina bez brige..prišla sam 2AIH-a na SD kod dr B.sve bude super...
sve si bliže svojoj bebici..
pozzz..

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala ti, kiara :Smile:  Valjda će sutra biti u bolnici. Ne znam kad je dežuran, ali valjda će i nakon dežurstva još ćirnuti "svoje" pacijentice. Stotine pitanja mi se roje po glavi, a zapravo se najviše bojim razočaranja iako sve već _kao znam_ :Smile:  Valja sada već poći na spavanac jer do jutra neću izdržati budna, a trebam i koliko-toliko prisebna doći na folikulometriju :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Bila sam SD, u subotu u 18 moram dobiti injekciju, u ponedjeljak u 8.30 AIH. Dr. B. nema, bila je dr. Turudić (draga, mila, simpatična :Smile: . Uglavnom, desni folikul 16 mm, lijevi mali (tako je i napisano). Recimo da je ozbiljno krenulo...

----------


## ruža82

> Bila sam SD, u subotu u 18 moram dobiti injekciju, u ponedjeljak u 8.30 AIH. Dr. B. nema, bila je dr. Turudić (draga, mila, simpatična. Uglavnom, desni folikul 16 mm, lijevi mali (tako je i napisano). Recimo da je ozbiljno krenulo...


Sretno, i neka ti ovaj pokušaj bude dobitini :Love:

----------


## kitty

> Bila sam SD, u subotu u 18 moram dobiti injekciju, u ponedjeljak u 8.30 AIH. Dr. B. nema, bila je dr. Turudić (draga, mila, simpatična. Uglavnom, desni folikul 16 mm, lijevi mali (tako je i napisano). Recimo da je ozbiljno krenulo...


sretno!

----------


## tajna30

pomoć!!!
večeras primam štopericu,dajte mi recite,oni sastojci se moraju pomješati(prah i tekućina)??
idem na hitnu,al za svaki slučaj,ak me pitaju,da znam...

----------


## ruža82

> pomoć!!!
> večeras primam štopericu,dajte mi recite,oni sastojci se moraju pomješati(prah i tekućina)??
> idem na hitnu,al za svaki slučaj,ak me pitaju,da znam...


Mislim da ti znaju oni, mene su samo pitali pošto sam imala 2 kom. da ako treba obadvije. Isto čk

----------


## tajna30

i ja imam dva komada,
bilo bi mi lakše da znam,nikad se ne zna,
pa ako ko zna,molim vas...

----------


## ruža82

možda da pitaš na odbrojavanju, tamo ih piše više

----------


## kitty

treba pomiješati prah i tekućinu.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala!!! Mene štoperica čeka u subotu u 18 sati, a do tada budno pratim da se ampulama nešto ne dogodi... 
Tajna, sretno u subotu :Smile:

----------


## tikki

> Tek sam sad vidjela da si napisala. Nisam shvatila jel čekaš mjesec dana da dobiješ sljedeću mengu ili krećeš odmah s ovom mengom?


*Eva*, krećemo u novi postupak odmah s ovom M, koja je došla danas ujutro! Ovo je valjda prvi put u zadnjih godinu dana da se zapravo veselim što je stigla M. Od nedjelje sam na klomifenima opet. Jupi! Nadam se da će biti uspješno. 

*Kitty* oooo da, dobro znam kako je teško ovo isčekivanje. Evo i od mene malo ~~~~~~~~ da ćim prije prođu dani i da nam javiš ogromnu betu!

*Maslina*, bravo za folikul. Samo neka bude sretno ovoga puta pa da uspije!

*Ružo* samo polako i odmaraj i mazu bušicu da se mrvica čvrsto čvrsto primi za mamu!

----------


## eva133

Tikki opet ćemo biti u isto vrijeme u postupku. Ja vjerujem da ću dobiti sutra, tako da sam u ponedjeljak već gore. Samo, ja se nadam da neću morati više na inseminaciju. Želim ti od srca da ti bude uspješno.

----------


## ValaMala

Eva, razgovaraj s doktorom i zamoli ga da pokušate klomifenski ivf. Reci mu da si spremna i na polustimulirani uz recimo par gonala (ako možeš sama to platiti, nema smisla da ti se računa u postupak)

----------


## eva133

> Eva, razgovaraj s doktorom i zamoli ga da pokušate klomifenski ivf. Reci mu da si spremna i na polustimulirani uz recimo par gonala (ako možeš sama to platiti, nema smisla da ti se računa u postupak)


Ma ja i mislim da će on mene staviti u neki polustimulirani postupak. Samo što ne znam hoće li to biti baš klomifeni jer nisam baš bog zna kako reagirala na njih (svega jedan). Ako bude klomifenski, reći ću mu da mi ne računa u postupak. Ostalo što bude trebalo platit ću, šta ću drugo. Jedva čekam da dobijem.

----------


## ValaMala

Draga, sumnjam da će te odmah  na stimulirani bez bar mjesec pauze ili supresijom prije, no tko zna. Baš me zanima što će ti reći!

----------


## ruža82

Tajna30, sretno sutra :Love: 
Kitty, kako se osjećaš?? uskoro će ponedjeljak...

----------


## kitty

joj meni se ponedjeljak čini godinama daleko, ja bi najrađe već danas napravila testić... inače nemam ama baš nikakvih simptoma osim što me grudi užasno bole već tjedan dana ali mislim da je to od utrića. 
jel imaš ti *ružo* kakvih simptoma?

----------


## eva133

> Draga, sumnjam da će te odmah  na stimulirani bez bar mjesec pauze ili supresijom prije, no tko zna. Baš me zanima što će ti reći!


I mene živo zanima. Mada nemam pojma na kakvoj bi stimulaciji mogla biti. Eto zbilja sam brzo gore. Nisam se ni nadala da će to biti već sutra.

----------


## ruža82

> joj meni se ponedjeljak čini godinama daleko, ja bi najrađe već danas napravila testić... inače nemam ama baš nikakvih simptoma osim što me grudi užasno bole već tjedan dana ali mislim da je to od utrića. 
> jel imaš ti *ružo* kakvih simptoma?


Razumijem te u vezi testa, samo ću reči da radim još jedan AIH vadila bi betu najmanje 2 dana poslije kako nam se kaže, jer je ovo totalna muka, barem u mojem slučaju (slučajevima). Rađe bih recimo 17 dpo imala betu 15 pa bih znala da je biokemijska, i to bi bilo to. ja nemam nikakve simptome, ali baš nikakve. mala bol u grudima, al to je zanemarivo. jedva čekam ponedjeljak da se riješim ovih muka. 
željno isčekujem tvoju pozitivnu betu, kada ćeš znati rezultat??

----------


## kitty

> Razumijem te u vezi testa, samo ću reči da radim još jedan AIH vadila bi betu najmanje 2 dana poslije kako nam se kaže, jer je ovo totalna muka, barem u mojem slučaju (slučajevima). Rađe bih recimo 17 dpo imala betu 15 pa bih znala da je biokemijska, i to bi bilo to. ja nemam nikakve simptome, ali baš nikakve. mala bol u grudima, al to je zanemarivo. jedva čekam ponedjeljak da se riješim ovih muka. 
> željno isčekujem tvoju pozitivnu betu, kada ćeš znati rezultat??


a kao što vidiš ja imam iste dijagnoze kao i ti... nadam se da će nam u ponedjeljak objema biti super rezultat  :Zaljubljen: 
nemam pojma kad ću znati jer sad prvi put vadim, ali nadam se odmah u pon, vjerojatno iza pola 3-3.

----------


## ruža82

> a kao što vidiš ja imam iste dijagnoze kao i ti... nadam se da će nam u ponedjeljak objema biti super rezultat 
> nemam pojma kad ću znati jer sad prvi put vadim, ali nadam se odmah u pon, vjerojatno iza pola 3-3.


I ja se nadam da će nam ovaj ponedjeljak biti dobitni :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

Cure od sveg srca vam želim krasne velike bete! *Ružo*, tebe pratim od početka pa si mi nekako baš "moja".  :Smile:  Znam da ti je ovo čekanje grozno, osobito nakon prvog iskustva biokemijske, ali nemoj gubiti nadu i pokušaj biti vesela i pozitivna. Svaki ciklus je druga priča i to što se jednom dogodila biokemijska je zapravo i dobar znak, kod nekih cura nikada  nema  pomaka  s 0

----------


## tajna30

sutra...naš prvi AIH,mislim da ovu noć neću oka sklopiti,više sam ravnodušna,nego li uzbuđena,
mislim si da znam što me čeka,vidjet ćemo...
znam da je mali postotak uspješnosti od prve,al slobodno se nadamo,zar ne?!

----------


## kitty

naravno!
puno sreće sutra. i ne brini, aih nije uopće strašan  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Tajna ne brini. Bit će gotovo dok trepneš i ništa nećeš ni osjetiti. Lijepo se ti odmori i sretno sutra. Hej pa ti si na vv, jel? Ja sutra isto idem gore. Možda se i vidimo.

----------


## katja35

Moram se javiti na VVkad mi dođe druga m. , u travnju. Ne znam kakvi će mi sad biti ciklusi i da li sad budem imala ovulaciju ili m.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Sretno sutra, sretno u ponedjeljak. I vama i meni :Smile:  
Kako valjda, unatoč racionalizaciji, stalno naviru strahovi imam jedno pitanje (vjerojatno je mogće pronaći odgovor i na forumu, ali nisam tražila) - je li 9dc jedan folikul od 16 mm nakon klomifena pokazatelj da ipak slabo reagiram na terapiju ili ne?

----------


## ruža82

Tajna30, kako je prošla inseminacija??
Maslina1973, evo ja sam uvijek imala samo jedan folikul, i uvijek manji kao tvoj u to vrijeme. ali vidiš ipak se oplodila stanica oba puta. naravno da bi bilo bolje da su dva folikula ili i više. ali jedan je dovoljan, to meni moj doktor uvijek govori. 
Eva133, kako je prošlo danas???

----------


## MASLINA1973

*Ružo*, hvala ti na odgovoru.  I ja tako mislim, nadam se, vidjet ćemo :Smile:  Ipak, ne smijem biti nezahvalna - bolje išta, nego ništa. Tebi želim uredno duplanje. Mi so ko jedna mala zajednica u iščekivanju novih malih bića.

*Eva133*, i ja čekam tvoje javljanje.

----------


## kitty

> Sretno sutra, sretno u ponedjeljak. I vama i meni 
> Kako valjda, unatoč racionalizaciji, stalno naviru strahovi imam jedno pitanje (vjerojatno je mogće pronaći odgovor i na forumu, ali nisam tražila) - je li 9dc jedan folikul od 16 mm nakon klomifena pokazatelj da ipak slabo reagiram na terapiju ili ne?


ja nakon 2 kutije klomifena nisam uopće imala folikul, niti jedan, ni 8.dc, ni 11.dc ni 14.dc. uopće nisam odreagirala na njega. tak da mislim da je ovo tvoje ok.
tek na terapiju metforminom sam dobila folikul, samo jedan od 21 mm, i to tek 23.dc. ali ja imam PCOS tako da je to sasvim neka druga priča...

----------


## eva133

Evo i mene konačno. Moram doći opet u ponedjeljak jer mi je, naravno, zadebljan endometrij pa ne može ništa vidjeti. Za poluditi.

----------


## eva133

> sutra...naš prvi AIH,mislim da ovu noć neću oka sklopiti,više sam ravnodušna,nego li uzbuđena,
> mislim si da znam što me čeka,vidjet ćemo...
> znam da je mali postotak uspješnosti od prve,al slobodno se nadamo,zar ne?!


Tajna kako je bilo danas? Jesi li ti ona s kratkom kosom ili ona plava. Ja sam danas bila gore, ali me užasno bolio trbuh od menge pa nisam bila ni za šta.

----------


## ruža82

> Evo i mene konačno. Moram doći opet u ponedjeljak jer mi je, naravno, zadebljan endometrij pa ne može ništa vidjeti. Za poluditi.


Jeste razgovarali što će biti sljedeće, IVF ili??

----------


## eva133

> Jeste razgovarali što će biti sljedeće, IVF ili??



Baš smo se počeli dogovarati, a onda je ugledao taj endometrij. Mislim da sam sa aihom završila, jer me pitao hoćemo opet aih ili? Ja sam rekla da ne bi. Sad opet ništa ne znam do ponedjeljka.

Ponedjeljak je izglada dan D puno cura.

----------


## kitty

evo nama svima malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak. a i svima za kome treba za druge dana.
hvala ružo na instrukcijama  :Wink:

----------


## ValaMala

Ja sam u ponedjeljak gore na embrio transferu moje jedne mrvice, pa se nadam da ćemo se vidjeti i probrbljati. Eva, čudno mi je za to zadebljanje endometrija, meni je treći dan uvijek ok. Jesi ga pitala zašto je tako? S druge strane to je možda i dobar znak, nećeš morati brinuti za implantaciju hoće li biti dovoljno debeo endometrij.

A inače, ovo za nereagiranje na klomifene zbog pcosa, ja imam pcos i jako reagiram na klomifene, uvijek s više folikula i zato nikada nisam ni uspjela doći do inseminacije, tako da nije pravilo. Svaka od nas reagira drugačije na različite stimulacije...

----------


## kitty

ne, naravno da nije pravilo, ali oko 40% pcos je rezistentno na klomifen ili slabo reagira. ja sam to napisala čisto kao primjer loše reakcije na klomifen.

----------


## ValaMala

Zanimljivo, nisam uopće znala podatak da je pcos rezistentan na klomifen. Hajde, baš mi je drago što me taj dio pcos veselja nije dohvatio. Puno sreće s betom, kitty, imaš je isti dan kad i ja transfer!  :Smile:  Nadam se da ću te vidjeti u čekaonici dok ćeš skakati od veselja...

----------


## kitty

nažalost ovaj put se nećemo vidjeti na vv jer ću betu vaditi kod sebe doma u bolnici. 
a što se tiče skakanja od veselja - nadam se da nas sve to uskoro čeka! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tajna30

Pozdrav cure!
Evo,jučer obavili AIH,sve super prošlo!
Bila sam na ultrazvuku kod doktorice,i ona mi je radila inseminaciju,imam samo riječi hvale za nju.
Rekla je da,s obzirom da je mužev spermiogram ok,ne bi trebalo biti problema,te da bi nam ovo trebalo uspjeti!
Nadam se,jako!!
Sad čekamo 12.3.,i onda radim test,bit će duga ova dva tjedna!

----------


## ruža82

Tajna30, neka ti ovaj prvi AIH bude dobitni
~~~~~~~~~~ za sve nas koje čekamo

----------


## MASLINA1973

Očito je sutra važan dan. Je li još netko na SD ili ste sve na VV? Hvala na objašnjenjima za "moj" folikul, utješile ste me. Jučer sam primila štopericu, sestra me zbunila pitanjem treba li mi dati cijelu dozu (Brevactide 5000). Na kraju sam primila injekciju koju mi je preproučila dr. T. i sad - sutra u 8.30.

----------


## ruža82

> Očito je sutra važan dan. Je li još netko na SD ili ste sve na VV? Hvala na objašnjenjima za "moj" folikul, utješile ste me. Jučer sam primila štopericu, sestra me zbunila pitanjem treba li mi dati cijelu dozu (Brevactide 5000). Na kraju sam primila injekciju koju mi je preproučila dr. T. i sad - sutra u 8.30.


Ja sam na VV!! 
Sretno sutra, sutra je stvarno dan D za mnoge od nas!!

----------


## eva133

Maslina sretno sutra!!!

Kitty~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu

Ružo~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje

----------


## kitty

cure jeste spremne za sutra?
mene baš pere neka nervoza, samo da više saznam na čemu sam pa kakav god bio rezultat!

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puno  :Very Happy:  i  :Sing:

----------


## eva133

Ružo jesi nervozna? Ja ću tvoj rezultat saznati tek navečer kad dođem kući. Mislit ću na tebe i držati ti fige.

----------


## ValaMala

*Ružo*, sutra je važan dan za nas obje, a pošto te nekako osjećam kao svoju  :Love: , totalno sam uzbuđena zbog tvoje bete! Kada ćeš nam moći javiti?

----------


## ruža82

Cure, rezultat ću javit oko 4 sata. nemam dobar predosjećaj, jučer sam imala lagano, jako lagano krvarenje. želim samo da što prije završi i da krenem dalje. 
Vala~~~~~~~~ za tvoju mrvicu
Kitty, željno očekujem tvoju betu, samo da budu dobre vijesti
Eva133, nadam se da krećeš na IVF, da će s endo. biti sve ok!! 
Za sve nas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Love:

----------


## eva133

Ružo, vidjet ćeš sve sutra. Ne mora biti ništa loše. Nadam se da će se beta duplati i da ćeš ostati trudna. Malo vjere Ružo.

----------


## tikki

> Maslina sretno sutra!!!
> 
> Kitty~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu
> 
> Ružo~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje


Eva je sve tako lijepo sročila da ja mogu samo veliki *X* na to staviti.

Sretno cure!

----------


## pea

> Maslina sretno sutra!!!
> 
> Kitty~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu
> 
> Ružo~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje


*X*

Sretno cure sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Meni je već počeo PMS,nervoza,pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha a
tek mi je 7 dpo :Sad:

----------


## eva133

Pea ne mora biti da je pms. Sve su ti to i simptomi za trudnoću. Izdržat ćeš još tjedan dana. Svi smo mi nervozni od same pomisli šta će biti, tako da se ne sekiraš previše.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Kitty, Ružo, Pea - sretno vam sutra :Smile:  :Smile: 
Sutra navečer se čitamo. 
Valjda će kod mene sutrašnji AIH proći bezbolno, a da sam nervozna - jesam. Srećom, imam nekakve rokove do ponoći pa se ipak moram usredotočiti na posao jer inače bih valjda do jutra zujala i tjerala sve od sebe.

----------


## MASLINA1973

I pet do dvanaest (ako je još netko na forumu :Smile:  - pripremaju li me za AIH kao za zahvat ili kao za ginekološki pregled? Trebam li nositi pidžamu, šlafrok i sl. ili je to vulgaris metoda - majica na meni, via ovaj famozni stol, par minuta i gotovo?

----------


## kiara79

> I pet do dvanaest (ako je još netko na forumu - pripremaju li me za AIH kao za zahvat ili kao za ginekološki pregled? Trebam li nositi pidžamu, šlafrok i sl. ili je to vulgaris metoda - majica na meni, via ovaj famozni stol, par minuta i gotovo?


Maslina,na AIH dođeš kao na folikulometriju..ne treba ti ni spavaćica ni papuče...
gotovo za par minuta,uvedu ti mužića,ti odležiš i za 15-20 min.ideš doma..

----------


## eva133

> I pet do dvanaest (ako je još netko na forumu - pripremaju li me za AIH kao za zahvat ili kao za ginekološki pregled? Trebam li nositi pidžamu, šlafrok i sl. ili je to vulgaris metoda - majica na meni, via ovaj famozni stol, par minuta i gotovo?


Nama na vv kažu da ponesemo čarapice, papuče da ne hodaš bosa do stola, a skidamo se u prostoriji prije sale. Možda da obučeš dužu majicu ili suknju da ne paradiraš baš gola, ali sve ovisi o osobi. Ja dođem u suknji ili dužoj majici i to je to. Traje 5 min i već si vani. Još jednom puno sreće.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Šta je šlafrok?

----------


## matahari

kućni ogrtač!





> Šta je šlafrok?

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala Kiara, hvala Eva. Hvala i na prijevodu :Smile:  Šlafrok - ogrtač, kapatoj itd... Nema nama do našega jezika :Smile:

----------


## ptica1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ puno vibrica za sve vas, naravno i za mene. Sutra idem na prvu folikulometriju, i nadam se oko vikenda 1 aih. 
Koliko dana su vam MM imali apstinenciju?

----------


## ruža82

Evo moj nalaz danas najvjerojatnije neće biti gotov, rekli su nek dođem sutra oko 10. rekla sam da trebam danas nalaz, i onda su mi rekli da tko je mene poslao na vađenje zadnji dan u mjesecu i još očekuje gotov nalaz??? nemam riječi, pa kakve sad ima veze koji je datum?? ovak sam na iglama sad još i to....
Ptica1 , 2-3 dana apst. ~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikulometriju

Kitty, drž se
Eva, kako je bilo??

----------


## Sumskovoce

*matahari, maslina* tnx na prijevodu  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Uh, *Ružo*, nadam se daće ipak biti danas nalaz. Što rekli su da sigurno nije danas, ili da će vidjeti?

----------


## MASLINA1973

Apstitencija - 2-3 dana, mi smo prošli put imali i 4 dana jer nam se tako poklopilo.

Evo, ja sam "post festum" - bilo je posve bezbolno, ništa nisam osjetila! Pola sata mirovanja, preporuka za utrogestan 2x2 14 dana i 18.3. beta :Smile:  :Smile:  
Cure, hvala! Bile ste u pravu! Ništa ne boli, postupak izgleda kao rutinski pregled, traje kratko i začas sam doma. 

Čekam vaša javljanja. 
Eva, žao mi je zbog nalaza. Ali stvarno -  kakve veze datumi imaju s nalazima?!

----------


## ruža82

Kitty~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ruža82

Opet ništa, beta pala na 12.4

----------


## kitty

ja prijavljujem betu: 0!
*ružo*  :Love: 
*eva* kako je prošlo? kakav je endometrij?
*maslina*, *tajna*, *pea* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

e, da još da podijelim s vama da je daljnji plan čekanje čuda prirode, kaže dr A da sam odlično odreagirala na metformin 2x850 mg i ostajem na toj th do daljnjega i da sada bar 2 mjeseca trebamo probavati prirodno pa ako ne bude išlo razrađujemo kako i što dalje... držite nam fige  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## eva133

*Ružo* jako, jako mi je žao.

*Kitty* žao mi je i zbog tvoje bete.

*Maslina* želim ti puno sreće i da bar ti otvoriš sezonu aih trudnoća.

*Ptica* sretno. MM je apstinirao od dana kada sam dobila štopericu.

Danas je sve dobro prošlo. Endometrij je ok. Kaže doktor da kod mene kasni jedan dan(oljušti se jedan dan kasnije). Na klomifenima sam opet, a u subotu prva folikulometrija, a onda će vidjeti s čim ćemo još malo podebljati. Idem na ivf. Završila sam sa aihom.

----------


## ruža82

> e, da još da podijelim s vama da je daljnji plan čekanje čuda prirode, kaže dr A da sam odlično odreagirala na metformin 2x850 mg i ostajem na toj th do daljnjega i da sada bar 2 mjeseca trebamo probavati prirodno pa ako ne bude išlo razrađujemo kako i što dalje... držite nam fige


Pojasniš mi malo, kako si to odlično odreagirala??

----------


## kitty

> Pojasniš mi malo, kako si to odlično odreagirala??


ružo, imaš pp.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Ružo, bila sam jako nestrpljiva i posve sigurna da ću pronaći lijepu vijest. Jako mi je žao. I kao i za sve - glavu gore. Vidim da sad slijedi pauza od dva mjeseca. Idete li opet na AIH ili čekate IVF? 
Kitty - sretno s prirodnim. Zašto sad ne bi upalilo?! 

Ptica - sretno!!!!
Eva, hvala ti :Smile:  Nadam se da će ipak netko biti brži od mene i objaviti sretnu vijest jer ja ću se još načekati. A sudeći po uzburkanim i promjenjivim emocijama u nepunih 12 sati, bit će ovo teško, teško razdoblje.

Neka nam je svima sa srećom!

----------


## ruža82

Ja sam dobila istu terapiju kao i kitty. rekao mi je da ćemo onda probat još AIH, ali nisam sigurna

----------


## MASLINA1973

Pričekaj s odlukom. Vidjte ćeš što će biti u iduća dva mjeseca. Dolazi proljeće (valjda?!) :Smile:

----------


## pea

*ruža82*, *kitty*žao mi je cure :Love: 
Hoće li više na ovoj temi doći dobra vijest? :Sad: 

Ja jedva čekam ljeto i postupak,obećala sam napraviti još dva aih-a,
čisto da odradim proceduru.....

----------


## eva133

> *ruža82*, *kitty*žao mi je cure
> Hoće li više na ovoj temi doći dobra vijest?
> 
> Ja jedva čekam ljeto i postupak,obećala sam napraviti još dva aih-a,
> čisto da odradim proceduru.....


Pea, ti tek trebaš saznati jesi trudna ili ne? 
Nećeš možda morati ni raditi ponovo aihe. Neka ti ovaj bude dobitni.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Pea sretno! Čekamo da otvoriš sezonu :Smile:

----------


## tajna30

Draga,Ružo,stvarno mi je žao.
Svaki vaš negativni ishod me boli kao moj vlastiti...
Ali,idemo dalje...do kraja...do naših bebica...jer,čekaju nas,sigurno

----------


## ptica1

Cure hvala na odgovoru. Jučer bio 10 dc i  2 folikulometrija prošla, dr je zadovoljna kako sam reagirala na klomifen, imam 1 folikul na desnom i 2 na lijevom jajniku.

*Ružo,Kitty*  držite se i glavu gore pa u nove pobjede.

*Pea* sretno!

----------


## tikki

Ružo i Kitty tako mi je strašno žao... tako sam se nadala za vas  :Love: 

Nadam se da će upaliti u prirodnom ciklusu sad... ipak stiže proljeće (iako vani pada snijeg  :Smile:  ) 

Ružo, a što kažu doktori za te biokemijske? Čini mi se da sam čitala da je to ipak dobar znak jer dođe do oplodnje, pa su veće šanse da se u par ciklusa i primi.

Ptica super za folikuliće! Kad ćeš štopericu primiti? 

Ja sutra idem na 1. folikulometriju. L jajnik me povremeno zaboli još od jučer. Nadam se da to znači da su folikulići nastali.

----------


## eva133

> Cure hvala na odgovoru. Jučer bio 10 dc i  2 folikulometrija prošla, dr je zadovoljna kako sam reagirala na klomifen, imam 1 folikul na desnom i 2 na lijevom jajniku.
> 
> *Ružo,Kitty*  držite se i glavu gore pa u nove pobjede.
> 
> *Pea* sretno!



Vau, pa to je super.
Samo naprijed!

----------


## eva133

Tikki, sretno sutra. Neka ih bude puno.
Ja idem na 1. folikulometriju u subotu.

Meni ovaj put od klomifena jako napuhan trbuh. Nisam to primjetila u prijašnjim postupcima. Što se tiče emocija, jako sam razdražljiva i sva neka plačljiva. 
Jel imaš ti nekih nuspojava?

----------


## tikki

Baš si pogodila eva! Sve isto je i kod mene... užasno sam živčana i razdražljiva. Baš sam zadnja dva dana puno radila i samo se derem na MM jadnog kad dođem doma... grozne sam volje! I trbuh mi je napuhnuti... i još me boli jajnik cijeli dan. Samo se nadam sutra dobrim vijestima na uzv.

Vi imate folikulometrije vikendom? Ja mislim da na petrovoj to nema (nisam sigurna u to).

----------


## eva133

Tikki, ako nam folikulometrija pada subotom, tad nas i naruči. Na vv ti doktor normalno radi. Subotom su i punkcije i transferi. 

Već sam mislila da nisam normalna. Šta god mi se kaže samo režim. Danas sam se rasplakala jer mi je trbuh napuhan, a moj muž je rekao da mu je baš lijep. Eto, šta da ti više kažem. 
Ja sam i sretna što imam neke nuspojave, možda to znači da ću imati više folikulića nego prošli put.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Ptica, jako mi je drago zbog tebe! Ja sam 9dc imala jedan folikul od 16mm i dr. B. mi je uoči AIH-a rekao: fantastično. Naravno, prije toga sam se kod cura raspitivala je li to u redu jer sam priželjkivala još koji :Smile:  
Eva, Ružo, Kitty i sve ostale - sretno!

Ja još čekam do 18. 3.
Je li možda neka od vas otišla i ranije provjeriti kakva je beta? Danas sam čula da je cura  išla 8. dan od AIH-a...

----------


## tikki

ja mislim da je 8 dan od aih zaista premalo da bi se išta pametno iz nalaza vidjelo.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala, Tikki. Strpljen, spašen. Iako bih najradije prespavala do bete. 

Ne vidim nikakvih novih vijesti. Cure, gdje ste?

----------


## tikki

Totalno te razumijem Maslina, tih 14 dana do bete mi je bilo ko 2 mjeseca... Strašno! Ali preživi se pa i taj dan stigne  :Smile: 

Ja danas 1. Uzv na 8 dc, dva folikula svaki na jednoj strani i to od 15 i 13, slično kao prošli put. Nadam se samo da će ishod biti drugačiji.  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Bravo Tikki, preduvjet je tu. A ni to nije zanemarivo, zar ne? Želim ti od sveg srca da ishod bude drugačiji. Što su ti rekli, kad je sljedeća folikulometrija? Ili već znaš datum AIH-a?

----------


## tikki

Još ne znam kada će biti AIH. Sutra sam opet na folikulimetriji (vjerojatno zbog vikenda). Ja mislim da će mi biti za 2-3 dana... ali to samo nagađam.

----------


## ptica1

Moji ciklusi su duži pa sutra moram ponovo na folikulometriju, nadam se da bi aih mogao biti u ponedjeljak.

*Tikk*i, držim fige mogle bi otprilike zajedno čekati ß. Samo da nam budu velike, toliko to želim.
*Maslina1973*, hajde nas ti razveseli  sa pozitivnom i velikom ß.

Jedno pitanje,dali Vama prije aih rade folikulometriju na VV i SD?

----------


## ptica1

Dali znate koja je najniža cijena za Ovitrel? Ja sam jučer platila 263,00 kn.

----------


## kitty

zar Ovitrel ne bi trebao biti besplatan? ja sam na vv-u dobila štopericu Brevactide i nisam ništa plaćala, sestre su mi to dale. 
i radili su mi folikulometriju na dan AIH-a, folikul već bio puknuo.

cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za velike tete bete!  :Very Happy:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Ptica, meni nisu radili folikulometriju prije AIH-a. Razmišljala sam o tome, nije li to bio pucanj u prazno, ali vidjet ćemo.... Hvala ti na lijepim željama :Smile:  Naravno, raspoloženja variraju, ali i iščekivanje mi je lakše, od nulte bete koje se ipak pribojavam. Ma, sve vam je već poznato.

I ja sam na SD dobila štopericu Brevactide besplatno. Sestra mi je dala u četvrtak (poslije folikulometrije) i rekla da donesem u subotu na hitnu. 
A možda Ovitrel treba platiti? Ne znam, nagađam.

----------


## ptica1

Meni je sestra a i moj soc ginić rekao da se ovitrel mora platiti, ili ako se ne plati da se ubraja u onih 6 postupaka.

Koje veličine su vam bili folikuli kada ste dobile štopericu. Koliko sam ja shvatila dr da bi barem trebao biti 20 mm.?

----------


## kitty

moj folikul je bio 21 mm na zadnjoj folikulometriji i taj dan sam dobila štopericu a na dan AIH-a je već bio puknuo.

a što se tiče štoperice, mislim da te netko mulja, u 6 postupaka ulaze koliko ja znam samo postupci u kojima se koriste Gonali i Menopuri, ostali lijekovi idu preko HZZO-a bez obzira koliko si postupaka imala. jedino ako Ovitrelle nije uopće na listi, u što sumnjam.

----------


## tikki

Meni su isto za ovitrelle rekli da ako uzmem njihov da se ubraja u onih 6 postupaka (zapravo mi prvo to uopće nisu rekli nego su mi ga samo dali), a onda kad sam došla na AIH mi je sestra rekla... a vi ste dobili od nas lijekove... na što sam ja ostala onako paf!?! U glavnom MM je trčao po ovitrelle u apoteku i onda smo im vratili tako da mi izbrišu da je jedan postupak preko HZZO. E sad, ja sam isto bila 100% uvjerena da ovitrelle ide besplatno, ali eto očito u Petrovoj ide tako (ili je stvarno do vrste štoperice pa ovitrelle nije na listi).

Danas se pikam sa ovitrelle i u ponedjljak je AIH. Mislim da bi meni danas folikul trebao biti na 19 mm (onaj drugi je malo manji).

----------


## kitty

e sad me ovo baš zaintrigiralo. jer da nije na listi onda ne bi bio besplatan ni u kojem slučaju kao što npr. Klomifen nije na listi pa ga moramo same kupovati. baš ću probati provjeriti to za Ovitrelle pa vam javim.

*tikki* ~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak
*ptica* kad je tebi AIH?

----------


## kitty

evo, provjerila sam. Ovitrelle je na osnovnoj listi lijekova, dakle ne plaća se.

----------


## eva133

Danas je bila moja prva folikulometrija.
Za sada imam samo jedan folikul. Najvjerojatnije ću opet na aih jer ni s pojačanom dozom klomifena nemam više folikula. 
U utorak 2. folikulom. i onda ćemi znati sve reći. 
Ne mogu se ja maknuti od aiha.

----------


## eva133

*Pea* jesi vadila betu???

----------


## pea

> *Pea* jesi vadila betu???


Beta 0  :Sad: 
Ništa, očekivala sam to....

Puno sreće svim curama u postupku :Klap:

----------


## ptica1

> evo, provjerila sam. Ovitrelle je na osnovnoj listi lijekova, dakle ne plaća se.


Kome da se žalimo???
Gdje da dobijemo pravi odgovor i što da radimo???

Meni je soc gin rekao da nije na listi, ali sam i ja već na netu gledala osnovnu listu lijekova HZZO i našla ovitrel, kako da im objasnimo da ih dobivamo besplatno?

Cure pomagajte!

----------


## kitty

pa mislim da je najbolje pitati direktno u HZZO-u. ima na njihovoj stranici mail adresa na koju se šalju takvi upiti, ja sam jednom slala nešto u vezi participacije, odgovor sam dobila jako brzo, za 2 dana ili tako nešto.

----------


## kitty

*pea* baš mi je žao...  :Love:

----------


## ruža82

Pea baš mi je žao :Love: . Što ti sada sljedi???

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kitty upravu si Ovitrell se ne bi trebao naplaćivati, pa najbolje tako poslati mail i onda s tim mailom doći drugi put sestri koja ti ga je naplatila, mislim da to što rade je  :Evil or Very Mad: , al ako dolazite tamo upućeni u stvar onda vas neće tako lako preveslati i da u onih 6 besplatnih ulaze samo postupci sa Menopurima i Gonalima.

----------


## pea

> Pea baš mi je žao. Što ti sada sljedi???


Hvala vam curke :Heart: 

Mislim da ću odmah čim dobijem vješticu ponovno na AIH,
dogovorili smo se napraviti tri inseminacije pa onda u 7 mj. mislim ICSI....
Ja sam se pripremila na strpljenje :Smile:

----------


## tikki

pea baš mi je žao  :Love:  ali super da odmah krećete dalje i držim fige da bude uspješno!

----------


## ValaMala

> Hvala vam curke
> 
> Mislim da ću odmah čim dobijem vješticu ponovno na AIH,
> dogovorili smo se napraviti tri inseminacije pa onda u 7 mj. mislim ICSI....
> Ja sam se pripremila na strpljenje


Pea ako je muževa dijagnoza indikacija za ICSI, ne vjerujem da bi uopće pokušavali s inseminacijama, nego bi odmah išli u postupak...

----------


## ValaMala

> Hvala vam curke
> 
> Mislim da ću odmah čim dobijem vješticu ponovno na AIH,
> dogovorili smo se napraviti tri inseminacije pa onda u 7 mj. mislim ICSI....
> Ja sam se pripremila na strpljenje


Pea ako je muževa dijagnoza indikacija za ICSI, ne vjerujem da bi uopće pokušavali s inseminacijama, nego bi odmah išli u postupak...

----------


## eva133

*Pea* žao mi je. 
Super što krećete odmah dalje. Nećeš se stići bedirati. Tako sam i ja. Brzo sam preboljela negativnu betu.

----------


## eva133

*Tikki* jel sutra inseminacija?
I ja ću ovaj tjedan, samo još ne znam koji dan.
Sretno!!!!

----------


## ruža82

> *Tikki* jel sutra inseminacija?
> I ja ću ovaj tjedan, samo još ne znam koji dan.
> Sretno!!!!


Sretno vam cure!!! :Love:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Sretno vam, cure! 
Pea, poslušala bih cure na tvom mjestu - nije li nam dosta naše muke pa ne treba nas još netko i zavlačiti.

----------


## pea

> Pea ako je muževa dijagnoza indikacija za ICSI, ne vjerujem da bi uopće pokušavali s inseminacijama, nego bi odmah išli u postupak...


Ma nije mu spermiogram tragičan,možda čak ni neće biti icsi već ivf...
Nekako sam ja sama odlučila za ono icsi,opet si postavljam dijagnozu i liječenje,reka bi dr.Poljak :Laughing: 

EDIT:provjerila....ipak je IVF :Yes:

----------


## ValaMala

Naravno da je. Ako je ekipa tm relativno ok, tj. nije zaista loša, onda nema razloga za icsi. M od frendice ima ful loš spermiogram i aih nije ni dolazio u obzir, samo icsi. Na koncu, kod ivf-a nije biolog taj koji izabire jedan spermij, nego se oni i dalje bore i natječu među sobom i najsposobniji "zabija gol"  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Drage curke, pozdrav svima. čitam vas već dugo iako sam nova na forumu. ja u petak (4.3) bila na prvom AIH. Sad sam na folacinu i utrogestanima 3x200 mg dnevno i čekam betu za 14 dana.
Htjela sam pitati baš u vezi utrogestana, jel možda radim što krivo? Čitavo vrijeme mi se čini kao da se lagano otapa i cijedi :Shock: . Čak i imam lagani bijeli iscjedak na gaćama. Jel ga možda ne "apliciram" dosta duboko? Ali ne mogu ga dublje gurnuti, imam valjda prekratke prste :Grin: 
Ima li netko sličnih iskustava?

----------


## ValaMala

Ništa ne brini, stavi ga koliko duboko možeš, ali bitno je da nakon stavljanja legneš bar pola sata, sat. Ako ne možeš nikako malo odležati - tipa ako radiš, pa ti je nezgodno na poslu - možeš popiti. No pazi s tim, jer puno cura ima vrtoglavice nakon što popiju (ja također)

----------


## ježić

Da, dvije ture stavljanja mogu izvest kod kuće, al jedna tura dnevno me sigurno kaći na poslu. Baš sam razmišljala kak ću to izvesti, na poslu nikako ne mogu leći na pola sata (kolko god susretljivi bili). Inače, ja sam već prije pila utrogestan za regulaciju ciklusa (od 15.-24. dana) ali nije mi bilo ništa od njih. Niakvih nuspojava, doduše nije bilo ni regulacije ciklusa :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Onda super, samo popij tu popodnevnu dozu i sve ok. Ja sam si nariktala tako da večernju stavljam tako da odmah odem u krevet, pa dugo nema priliku iscuriti, a jutarnju stavim barem sat prije nego moram ustati, tako da još malo odspavam poslije stavljanja...

----------


## ježić

Hvala puno! Tak nekak ću i ja tempirati!

----------


## olea77

Bok cure,
I ja sam kandidat za inseminaciju samo što na žalost moram u Prag na AID (inseminacija donor),jer mm ima dijagnozu azzo.
HZZO mi je odobrio postupak vani (Prag) jer kod nas nema donacije.
Zanima me kako ste nabavljale lijekove.Piti ću klomifen (kojega nema već ima uvozni) pa me zanima jel ste njega kupovali ili ste dobivali na recept jer se na listi lijekova vodi samo Belupov kojeg nema.
Tako vidim da je i sa štopericom Ovitrell koje ste kupovale ako ne želite da vam se vode u postupak.
Meni će pripremu raditi soc.ginekolog u mom mjestu da ne putujem u zg pa me zanima jel mi on može dati recept za Ovitrell ili mora baš mpo doktor?
Za utrogestane znam da idu na recept.

----------


## kitty

*olea* klomifen sam ja kupovala u ljekarni na vv i tamo košta 125 kn kutija ali sam naknadno saznala da u Bosni košta 24 kn kutija tako da ako si blizu granice možeš jeftinije proći. 
a za Ovitrelle ne znam, ja sam dobila Brevactide. ali ako ide na recept (a mislim da ide) to ti onda piše soc. ginić jer bolnički doktori mogu pisati samo privatne recepte (onda plaćaš lijek).

----------


## MASLINA1973

Olea, ja sam klomifen nabavila preko frendice u Mostaru. Pokušaj i ti u BiH ili Srbiji, čak ni ne znam koliko košta jer mi nije htjela ni kune uzeti.
Štopericu sam također dobila (Brevactide). Sve se to odvija na SD. 
Sretno vam!!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Drage curke, pozdrav svima. čitam vas već dugo iako sam nova na forumu. ja u petak (4.3) bila na prvom AIH. Sad sam na folacinu i utrogestanima 3x200 mg dnevno i čekam betu za 14 dana.
> Htjela sam pitati baš u vezi utrogestana, jel možda radim što krivo? Čitavo vrijeme mi se čini kao da se lagano otapa i cijedi. Čak i imam lagani bijeli iscjedak na gaćama. Jel ga možda ne "apliciram" dosta duboko? Ali ne mogu ga dublje gurnuti, imam valjda prekratke prste
> Ima li netko sličnih iskustava?



I ja sam prvi dan imala isti osjećaj, ali se poslije nije ponovilo. Istina, nosim dnevni uložak pa on sve upije. 
Ipak, malo su me zabrinuli komentari drugih cura. Nitko mi nije rekao da se treba malo i odležati. Večernju dozu stavljam oko 8 sati kako bi bilo što duže "aktualno", ali nakon toga ne ležim. Bi li trebala početi? Danas je 7 dan od AIH-a pa imam još toliko.

----------


## olea77

Hvala cure,
Imam prilike da nabavim klomifen uz bih preko prijatrljice sam nemaju Belupov već uvozni proizvodać Remedica i košta 5,19 km što je otprilike 20 kn.U apoteci kažu da je to isto samo različit proizvođać.
Za štopericu ću pitati ginekologa kada krene stimulacija ali jednom mi je rekao da ne ide na recept i da on ne može dati već samo dr mpo tipa petrova vw ali mi jije jasno zašto jer ako je na listi lijekova koji se ne plaćaju svejedno je tko izdaje recept bitno je da je ginekolog.Bar ja tako mislim.

----------


## ValaMala

> I ja sam prvi dan imala isti osjećaj, ali se poslije nije ponovilo. Istina, nosim dnevni uložak pa on sve upije. 
> Ipak, malo su me zabrinuli komentari drugih cura. Nitko mi nije rekao da se treba malo i odležati. Večernju dozu stavljam oko 8 sati kako bi bilo što duže "aktualno", ali nakon toga ne ležim. Bi li trebala početi? Danas je 7 dan od AIH-a pa imam još toliko.


Apsolutno trebaš ležati nakon utrića. Nemoj se ništa sada osjećati loše što nisi, samo od sada kreni. Ako ne možeš ležati, bolje ti je da tu dozu popiješ. Jako mi je čudno što ti nitkio nije rekao da trebaš ležati! Nama je sestra svaki put to itekako naglasila, a također i doktor. Gdje si radila aih? Puno sreće ti želim i da uskoro raste tibica...  :Wink:

----------


## ježić

Hvala curke svima na pomoći! Ja sam AIH radila u petrovoj i ne, nije mi nitko rekao da poslije utrića moram amlo ležati :Shock: , ali od sad na dalje prakticiram taj princip. jel nitko od vas nije dobio i Folacin za piti?
*Olea*, meni je recept za Klomifen pisala moja soc. ginić, ali ga nisam mogla nabaviti u ljekarni, jer belupov nema. Ja sam kupila neki njemački za 137 kn. Upute za taj su gotovo identične kao upute za Belupov koje sam skinula s interneta. Doduše meni je ovo bila prva tura klomofena, pa ga nemam s čim usporediti, ali ja nisam imala nikakve nuspojave od svih onih silnih navedenih u lijeku. Ovitrelle mi je dala sestra u bolnici kad sam dogovorila termin za AIH, međutim sam morala potpisati da sam uzela lijek i da mi se to onda računa u jedan od onih 6 puta. Rekla mi je da ga mogu i platiti, pa mi onda ne računaju. Nisam pitala koliko košta, nego sam ga jednostavno uzela. međutim, malo me je sad zbunilo pisanje o tim lijekovima! Kolko onda koštaju lijekovi za IVH, ako mi slučajno bude trebalo?

----------


## ježić

> Apstitencija - 2-3 dana, mi smo prošli put imali i 4 dana jer nam se tako poklopilo.
> 
> Evo, ja sam "post festum" - bilo je posve bezbolno, ništa nisam osjetila! Pola sata mirovanja, preporuka za utrogestan 2x2 14 dana i 18.3. beta 
> Cure, hvala! Bile ste u pravu! Ništa ne boli, postupak izgleda kao rutinski pregled, traje kratko i začas sam doma. 
> 
> Čekam vaša javljanja. 
> Eva, žao mi je zbog nalaza. Ali stvarno -  kakve veze datumi imaju s nalazima?!


Maslino, zašto ideš vadit betu tek 18.3. Mislim, ja sam bila na AIH 4.3. pa ju idem vaditi 18.3. Zar nebi ti to mogla već prije obaviti? :Yes:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Apsolutno trebaš ležati nakon utrića. Nemoj se ništa sada osjećati loše što nisi, samo od sada kreni. Ako ne možeš ležati, bolje ti je da tu dozu popiješ. Jako mi je čudno što ti nitkio nije rekao da trebaš ležati! Nama je sestra svaki put to itekako naglasila, a također i doktor. Gdje si radila aih? Puno sreće ti želim i da uskoro raste tibica...


Radila sam ga na SD i nitko ništa mi nije rekao. Jutros nisam ležala :Smile: , ali od večeras ležim i ne mrdam. Koliko treba, sat-dva?

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Maslino, zašto ideš vadit betu tek 18.3. Mislim, ja sam bila na AIH 4.3. pa ju idem vaditi 18.3. Zar nebi ti to mogla već prije obaviti?


Vjerojatno je dr. imao na umu eventulni početak novoga ciklusa. Ma, nema šanse da ću izdržati do 18., otići ću u ponedjeljak iako bih najradije i danas otišla... U laboratoriju su mi rekli da se već 8. dan može doći, ali cure koje ipak imaju iskustva kažu da je to prerano.

----------


## mare41

maslina, dosta je odležat 20-tak minuta, kud bi stigli da ležimo po 2 sata 3 puta dnevno :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> Vjerojatno je dr. imao na umu eventulni početak novoga ciklusa. Ma, nema šanse da ću izdržati do 18., otići ću u ponedjeljak iako bih najradije i danas otišla... U laboratoriju su mi rekli da se već 8. dan može doći, ali cure koje ipak imaju iskustva kažu da je to prerano.


Mislim da ti komotno možeš ići 14.3., kao i MalaVala, ako se ne varam!
Baš bi nilo super da nas obje razveselite!!!

Pardon, nemojte se ljutiti: ValaMala! Žurim na posao!

----------


## ValaMala

Što se tiče utrića, tko god od stručnjaka nam je ikad savjetovao, rekao je pola sata - sat, ali barem pola sata. Ukoliko ne možete dati toliko vremena tijelu da "rastopi" te kuglice i nešto apsorbira, onda je bolje da se popiju.

*ježić*, lijekovi za punu stimulaciju su užasno skupi i nemoj nikako prihvatiti ubuduće da ti zbog jedne štoperice od parsto kuna ode jedan postupak! Da dodam, nadam se da ti neće biti potreban više ni jedan jedini i da je to, to, no nikad ne znaš i čuvaj pravo na postupke ko oko u glavi!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala! Očito sam pogriješila što nisam ništa ranije pitala... Ništa, od večeras ležim, laptop pokraj sebe i idemo - nadoknada za noćnu radnu smjenu. 
A još mi je sestra izričito naglasila - normalno se ponašajte, sasvim normalno, ne pišem bolovanje i sl. 
Ah, valjda i one misle da smo usporenije, nego što jesmo :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> Što se tiče utrića, tko god od stručnjaka nam je ikad savjetovao, rekao je pola sata - sat, ali barem pola sata. Ukoliko ne možete dati toliko vremena tijelu da "rastopi" te kuglice i nešto apsorbira, onda je bolje da se popiju.
> 
> *ježić*, lijekovi za punu stimulaciju su užasno skupi i nemoj nikako prihvatiti ubuduće da ti zbog jedne štoperice od parsto kuna ode jedan postupak! Da dodam, nadam se da ti neće biti potreban više ni jedan jedini i da je to, to, no nikad ne znaš i čuvaj pravo na postupke ko oko u glavi!


Nadam se ni ja da mi nikakak postupak više neće trebati, ali ne mogu tu puno pomoći.
Nego, o koliko to "užasno skupi" zapravo pričamo. 500 kn? 1000? Nekoliko tisuća :Shock: ?

----------


## ksena28

pa jedan gonal je 190 kuna, a recimo da sam ja u jednom postupku potrošila nih 32 pa ti sad računaj!

----------


## ValaMala

Kod pune stimulacije se radi o cifri od desetak tisuća kuna i imaš pravo na 6 postupaka koje ti plaća hzzo. Ne znam koliko dođe Ovitrelle (pretpostavljam oko 200-300kn?), pa zamisli kako besmisleno izgubiti pravo na 1 postupak zbog te cifre... još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da nisu ponudili opciju da si sama kupiš... kao što me i užasnoi zbunjuje to što u nekim klinikama normalno daju štoperice i ne računaju ni u kakav postupak, a u drugima ne samo da računaju, nego i ne upozoravaju pacijentice o posljedicama...

----------


## olea77

kitty,možeš mi molim te poslati e mail adresu od hzzo-a gdje mogu pitati za lijekove?
pitala sam nešto telefonom ali oni tvrde jedno a dr drugo,pa sam mislila poslati da imam napismeno da me ne šetaju bezveze.
Pozdrav

----------


## tajna30

Curke,jel moguće da dobim M dok uzimam utrogestane?
Već par dana me boli donji dio trbuha,ne kao grčevi pred M,polako i neugodno.
Ne znam kako ću još ovih nekoliko dana progurati do subote.
Kolko jedva čekam,tolko se i bojim negativnog rezultata,ipak je lakše ovako "maštati" i nadati se...

----------


## ježić

> pa jedan gonal je 190 kuna, a recimo da sam ja u jednom postupku potrošila nih 32 pa ti sad računaj!





> Kod pune stimulacije se radi o cifri od desetak tisuća kuna i imaš pravo na 6 postupaka koje ti plaća hzzo. Ne znam koliko dođe Ovitrelle (pretpostavljam oko 200-300kn?), pa zamisli kako besmisleno izgubiti pravo na 1 postupak zbog te cifre... još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da nisu ponudili opciju da si sama kupiš... kao što me i užasnoi zbunjuje to što u nekim klinikama normalno daju štoperice i ne računaju ni u kakav postupak, a u drugima ne samo da računaju, nego i ne upozoravaju pacijentice o posljedicama...


 :Shock:  Htjela sam napisati da ne mogu vjerovati, ali zapravo mogu! U ovoj državi je sve moguće :Evil or Very Mad: 
Jesu meni ponudili da si sama kupim, i rekli mi da mi se to onda ne računa kao jedan postupak, ali mi nitko nije naglasio da su lijekovi za IVH toliko skupi i da bi bilo pametno čuvat te šanse!
Ah, čovjek uči dok je živ! Samo mi je žao što se nisam prije priključila na forum, jer sam toliko toga saznala, što ti nitko nigdje ne kaže ili što ti ne zna reći!

----------


## ježić

Tajna, koliko ja znam, M uglavnom dobiješ tek dan-dva nakon što prestaneš uzimati utrogestan. Doduše, ja sam imala slučaj kad mi je ginić pokušala regulirati ciklus utrogestanom od (15.-24. dc) pa sam jednom dobila M na 19. dan, znači prije nego sam uopće završila turu.
Ali ja vjerujem da je ta bol čisto reakcija na utrogestan. I ja ti imam osjećaj da mi je trbuh stalno napuhnut, a povremeno me baš boli, a tek par dana sam na utrićima.
Glavu gore, izdži još malo... Subota je zapravo vrlo blizu. Ja vjerujem da će sve biti super! :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

Sutra je moja druga folikulometrija.
Tko zna što će biti. Ja još uvijek ne znam u kojem sam postupku. Sve ćemo vidjeti sutra.
Jedva čekam da to prođe.

----------


## ježić

Eva, želim ti puuno lijepih folikula! :Smile:

----------


## kitty

*eva* sretno sutra  :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

Cure, hvala vam puno.
*Ježić* neće biti puno folikula. Bit će samo jedan ali nadam se vrijedan.

----------


## ValaMala

Eva, nemoj apriori biti tako sigurna, tijelo  te ponekad jako iznenadi...  :Wink:

----------


## ježić

*Eva*, sori; tek sam kasnije vidla prijašnji post. Ja sam na početku imala dva folikula, i to jedan toliko kržljav da sam mislila da neće biti niš od njega, ali se nekako oporavil do kraja folikulometrije.
Nek ovaj tvoj jedan bude dobitan!

----------


## eva133

Valal ja sam mislila da će me sad moje tijelo iznenaditi i podariti mi puuuuno folikula, ali ništa.
Dovoljan je meni i taj jedan folikul. Nadam se da je dobitni.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Curke,jel moguće da dobim M dok uzimam utrogestane?
> Već par dana me boli donji dio trbuha,ne kao grčevi pred M,polako i neugodno.
> Ne znam kako ću još ovih nekoliko dana progurati do subote.
> Kolko jedva čekam,tolko se i bojim negativnog rezultata,ipak je lakše ovako "maštati" i nadati se...


*Tajna* , ja sam se "hvalila" kako me ništa ne boli, a večeras me bol tako para i nervoza muči naveliko. Uoči AIH sam čitala kako se cure žale na bol sličnu onoj uoči M i sad osjećam isto. Nadam se da se ipak za koji dan neće ništa pojaviti osim, naravno, BETE. Danas sam čak zavirila u Laboratorij Breyer na putu prema doma pa su mi rekli da oni vade betu tek 10. dan. I bolje jer bih možda već kod njih zastala da vidim kakva je situacija.
I sretno ti u subotu :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Eva133, sretno ti sutra! 
Držimo fige za jedan, ali vrijedan! folikul!!!

----------


## eva133

> Eva133, sretno ti sutra! 
> Držimo fige za jedan, ali vrijedan! folikul!!!


Hvala puno. 
Inače budem nervozna pred folikulometriju, ali sad mi nekako svejedno.
Neću se živcirati.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Hvala puno. 
> Inače budem nervozna pred folikulometriju, ali sad mi nekako svejedno.
> Neću se živcirati.


I nemoj :Smile:  Želim ti da se tvom popisu pridruži treća sreća :Smile:  Javi se sutra. Laku noć.

----------


## ptica1

Eva133, sretno!
Sutra je moja prva aih, sinoć sam primila ovitrel imam 3 folikula iako je jedan 23 mm bio jučer na folikulometriji pa se bojim da ne puknu prije, a valjda neće.

----------


## ptica1

Tikki, dali je bila aih jučer i dali su ti radili ultrazvuk prije postupka?

----------


## MASLINA1973

Eva133 - kako je bilo?

----------


## eva133

Joj cure nemam lijepih vijesti. Napisala sam već na podforumu od vv, ali evo i ovdje ću.
Moj folikul je samo 13mm na 12dc. Doktor kaže da nikako da naraste, a trebao je. 
U subotu idem na 3. folikulometriju, pa ćemo vidjeti šta ćemo. Može se desiti da uopće
ne idem u postupak, ako folikul ne naraste. 
Jako sam skeptična jer će mi u subotu biti 16 dc. 
Baš me zeza.

----------


## eva133

> Eva133, sretno!
> Sutra je moja prva aih, sinoć sam primila ovitrel imam 3 folikula iako je jedan 23 mm bio jučer na folikulometriji pa se bojim da ne puknu prije, a valjda neće.


Ptica sretno sutra i blago tebi na 3 folikula.

----------


## tajna30

Maslina1973,hvala!
Realno gledano,nemoguće je imati bilo kakve simptome ovako rano,barem sam tako čitala,a i mislim tako.
Sve je to u glavi,a u mojoj ima svašta!
Sa prvom trudnoćom nisam imala nikakvih simptoma sve dok nisam napravila test.
E,onda su počele i mučnine,tak da vjerojatno,puno se toga dešava u GLAVI!

Nego,sretno i tebi!!!i da se ubrzo preselimo na neki dr. forum...

----------


## tikki

*Ptica1* sretno ti sutra!

*Eva* jako držim fige da se tvoj folikulić zbilda do subote i da ipak bude postupak ovaj mjesec!  :Love: 

čekalice drage *Tajna i Maslina*, ooo kako mi je poznato to isčekivanje bete, a tek (ne)simptomi... uh, prava igra živaca. 

Mene ovaj put ništa ne boli, prošli puta su me jajnici boljeli i mislim da je to zato jer sam imala 3 folikula na jednom jajniku. Ovoga sam imala na svakom jajniku po jedan, pa zato valjda nisam osjećala baš pretjeranu bol. Čudno mi je da su mi LH trakice već treći dan pozitivne. Možda od utrića (ali uzimala sam ih i prošli mjesec)... ma nema smisla sad glavu time razbijati, moram vjerovati da je O bila i da je inseminacija pogođena u pravom trenutku (iako me jako strah da nije).

----------


## pirica

*tikki* lh može bit pozitivan i od hcg-a, a primila si štopericu

----------


## ježić

*Eva*, samo sam ti htjela reći da su moja dva folikula u razmaku od 3 dana narasla samo 1mm, a onda je jedan u razmaku jednog dana narastao za 4mm! Tako, da nemoj otpisat ti ovaj svoj, daj mu šansu :Smile: !
*Ptica*, sretno!

----------


## tikki

> *tikki* lh može bit pozitivan i od hcg-a, a primila si štopericu


to sam i ja pročitala kad sam prošli mjesec istraživala... samo čudno mi je da u dva mjeseca na potpuno iste lijekove tijelo totalno drugačije reagira. Prošli put mi je dan nakon štoperice bio pozitivan LH test, i onda je drugi dan počeo padati intenzitet crtice. Isto tako mi je bio blago pozitivan test na klomifenima, što je normalno jer isto zavaraju LH trakice.

----------


## pirica

> to sam i ja pročitala kad sam prošli mjesec istraživala... samo čudno mi je da u dva mjeseca na potpuno iste lijekove tijelo totalno drugačije reagira. Prošli put mi je dan nakon štoperice bio pozitivan LH test, i onda je drugi dan počeo padati intenzitet crtice. Isto tako mi je bio blago pozitivan test na klomifenima, što je normalno jer isto zavaraju LH trakice.


pa normalno da tijelo reagira drugačije
jedan put imaš 3 folikula, drugi put 2 i sl.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Maslina1973,hvala!
> Realno gledano,nemoguće je imati bilo kakve simptome ovako rano,barem sam tako čitala,a i mislim tako.
> Sve je to u glavi,a u mojoj ima svašta!
> Sa prvom trudnoćom nisam imala nikakvih simptoma sve dok nisam napravila test.
> E,onda su počele i mučnine,tak da vjerojatno,puno se toga dešava u GLAVI!
> 
> Nego,sretno i tebi!!!i da se ubrzo preselimo na neki dr. forum...


Neka bude u glavi i iz glave :Smile:  Samo da ne dođe M. Sve se nešto pribojavam, ali čekam betu. Ovako barem uživam u iščekivanju, a kako će biti bude li 0, ah, ne želim ni pomišljati. 
Hvala ti na lijepim željama. I tebi sretno u petak!

----------


## MASLINA1973

[QUOTE=ježić;1835723]*Eva*, samo sam ti htjela reći da su moja dva folikula u razmaku od 3 dana narasla samo 1mm, a onda je jedan u razmaku jednog dana narastao za 4mm! Tako, da nemoj otpisat ti ovaj svoj, daj mu šansu :Smile: !

Slažem se s ježićem. *Eva*,  nisi sama :Smile:  Puno sreće i nek malac naraste. Sada folikul, a poslije i bebač :Smile:

----------


## pea

> Joj cure nemam lijepih vijesti. Napisala sam već na podforumu od vv, ali evo i ovdje ću.
> Moj folikul je samo 13mm na 12dc. Doktor kaže da nikako da naraste, a trebao je. 
> U subotu idem na 3. folikulometriju, pa ćemo vidjeti šta ćemo. Može se desiti da uopće
> ne idem u postupak, ako folikul ne naraste. 
> Jako sam skeptična jer će mi u subotu biti 16 dc. 
> Baš me zeza.


A bemu miša stvarno je lin taj tvoj folikul :Love: 
Možda ipak se pokrene,nikad ne znaš...puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~za subotu

----------


## eva133

Doktor je isto rekao da je lijen i da ga čeka već danima da naraste, a on zaje...
Kako god bilo, neću se sekirati.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Doktor je isto rekao da je lijen i da ga čeka već danima da naraste, a on zaje...
> Kako god bilo, neću se sekirati.


I nemoj! Pokušaj ga ignorirati (znam, lako je reći) pa ti možda iz dišpeta naraste :Smile:  Držim fige :Smile:

----------


## kordica

Večer! Danas je pao dogovor s mpo doktorom da idemo na 3. postupak AIH. moram krenut s klomifenima 3dc. večeras mi je krenuo spotting znači trebat će mi klimifeni za par dana, a pošto ih baš nema bojim se da neću stić nabavit na vrijeme. da li neka od Vas zna di u Zagrebu ima za kupit? Hvala unaprijed

----------


## ježić

Gradska ljekarna, Trg b. Jelačića 3

----------


## kordica

> Gradska ljekarna, Trg b. Jelačića 3


na recept ili može samo ovako? Hvala

----------


## tikki

S obzirom da postoji za nabavit samo u uvozni klomifen treba ti privatni recept (može ti ga i soc ginić napisat, na nekom sivom formularu). Ne znam jer se može i samo uz povijest bolesti kupiti. Ja sam svoje kupovala u ljekarni u draškovičevoj.

----------


## ježić

Da, zaboravila sam reći. Ja sam imala i normalan i privatni recept(oba mi je napisala moja soc.ginić). Kupila uvozni.

----------


## ptica1

Cure hvala vam na potpori. 
Prvi aih je super prošao, nemam nikakvih tegoba i nadam se 23.03. pozitivnoj ß. 

*Eva*  držim fige da tvoj folikul jako naraste do subote.

Vibram za sve vas i mene~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ Koliko sam skužila tikki i ja za sada čekamo ß.

----------


## ježić

Ima nas još, koliko sam ja skužila, *tajna30*, *ValaMala*, *Maslina*, ja. Ispravite me ako sam koga izostavila.

----------


## ValaMala

Hej cure, istina i ja čekam betu, no nakon klomifenskog ivf-a. Već 2x sam trebala ići na aih, ali oba puta je tijelo proizvelo više folikula, pa se dr. nije usudio riskirati... Puno sreće čekalicama i neka bude bebica!

----------


## eva133

> Cure hvala vam na potpori. 
> Prvi aih je super prošao, nemam nikakvih tegoba i nadam se 23.03. pozitivnoj ß. 
> 
> *Eva*  držim fige da tvoj folikul jako naraste do subote.
> 
> Vibram za sve vas i mene~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ Koliko sam skužila tikki i ja za sada čekamo ß.




Eto vidiš da to nije ništa strašno. 
Šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu.
Ja sam neka ravnodušna, valjda mi je već pun kufer folikula.

----------


## ValaMala

*eva*, ja se nadam da će te subota lijepo iznenaditi

----------


## ValaMala

S druge strane, sad bar počinješ shvaćati u čemu bi mogao biti problem vaše neplodnosti, svako saznanje te vodi bliže cilju...

----------


## eva133

> S druge strane, sad bar počinješ shvaćati u čemu bi mogao biti problem vaše neplodnosti, svako saznanje te vodi bliže cilju...


Istina, da.
Koliko god me živcira glupi folikul u neku ruku sam mirnija jer će valjda i doktor skužiti da nema potreba više ići na aih i klomifene.
Vjerojatno ću i inače imati malo js, bez obzira na stimulaciju.
Nema veze, ali sam korak bliže cilju kako si ti rekla.

----------


## ValaMala

Tko zna, netko ne reagira na klomifene, ali je bomba na gonalima ili menopurima. Bitno je da se nađe prava stimulacija za  tebe

----------


## kordica

nabavila sam klomifene, sutra startam s njima. hvala svima na pomoći  :Wink:  a najviše gđi. mariji koja mi ih je poklonila

----------


## katja35

Cure,koliko mora proći vremenski između aih-a? Ja sam bila krajem prvog mjeseca ali je uslijedio spontani.Doktor mi je rekao da dođem opet kad dobijem drugu m. Pitam jer sam primjetila da neke od vas idu brže. Inače nisam imala nikakve komplikacije,ni kiretažu, sa mnom i mojim mužem je sve ok. Rekao mi je dr. da se moram očistiti od klomifena ,ali većina vas je koristila klomifene pa to nije smetalo da ponavljanje postupka. Nadam se novom postupku u travnju. Da li je kojoj radio dr.A na VV u zadnje vrijeme? Meni je radila nova doktorica . Jako sam nestrpljiva u iščekivanju drugog aih-a i puna pitanja ...

----------


## ruža82

Katja35, i meni je doktor rekao kod prve biokemijske da dođem nakon druge m. iako sam kod dr. A AIH mi je radila već dva puta doktorica. sada kod druge biokemijske mi je rekao dva mj. pauze, ali imam kao neku terapiju pa treba malo vremena.....

----------


## ruža82

Tajna30 čekamo tvoju betu ~~~~~~~~~ da bude ogromna

----------


## tajna30

moj test negativan...

----------


## eva133

> moj test negativan...


Žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

*tajna30*, žao mi je...  :Sad:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> moj test negativan...


Tajna, jako mi je žao. :Love:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Katja35, i meni je doktor rekao kod prve biokemijske da dođem nakon druge m. iako sam kod dr. A AIH mi je radila već dva puta doktorica. sada kod druge biokemijske mi je rekao dva mj. pauze, ali imam kao neku terapiju pa treba malo vremena.....


Ružan, znači li to da ako moj nalaz bude negativan, moram čekati m. u travnju ?I li to pak ovisi o liječnicima, tj. njihovoj procjeni?

----------


## eva133

> Ružan, znači li to da ako moj nalaz bude negativan, moram čekati m. u travnju ?I li to pak ovisi o liječnicima, tj. njihovoj procjeni?


Ja sam bila u 2 mj u postupku za aih. Čim sam procurila, znači za par dana od bete, odmah sam bila u novom,opet klomifenskom, postupku.
Mislim da ti to ovisi o njihovoj procjeni. 
Ti bi mogla odmah u sljedeći postupak, ali nećemo sad o tome jer vjeruj da će beta biti pozitivna.
Kad vadiš betu?

----------


## kordica

> Cure,koliko mora proći vremenski između aih-a? Ja sam bila krajem prvog mjeseca ali je uslijedio spontani.Doktor mi je rekao da dođem opet kad dobijem drugu m. Pitam jer sam primjetila da neke od vas idu brže. Inače nisam imala nikakve komplikacije,ni kiretažu, sa mnom i mojim mužem je sve ok. Rekao mi je dr. da se moram očistiti od klomifena ,ali većina vas je koristila klomifene pa to nije smetalo da ponavljanje postupka. Nadam se novom postupku u travnju. Da li je kojoj radio dr.A na VV u zadnje vrijeme? Meni je radila nova doktorica . Jako sam nestrpljiva u iščekivanju drugog aih-a i puna pitanja ...


hej draga, i ja sam bila krajem prvog mjeseca, ali na žalost nije uspjelo, i sad sam već u drugom postupku. Nadam se da ćeš i ti čim prije. Ja sam na SD kod dr. B. tak da ti o dr. A. ne znam ništa. U svakom slučaju sretno

----------


## ježić

> moj test negativan...


*Tajna*, stvarno mi je žao :Love:

----------


## tikki

Tajna, jako mi je žao  :Love:  drži se, isplaći i onda hrabro dalje. Tvoje te zlato čeka već idući mjesec možda.

----------


## eva133

> Tajna, jako mi je žao  drži se, isplaći i onda hrabro dalje. Tvoje te zlato čeka već idući mjesec možda.


Hej tikki jesi živa?
Kako izdržavaš dane? Imaš li kakvih simptoma?

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Ja sam bila u 2 mj u postupku za aih. Čim sam procurila, znači za par dana od bete, odmah sam bila u novom,opet klomifenskom, postupku.
> Mislim da ti to ovisi o njihovoj procjeni. 
> Ti bi mogla odmah u sljedeći postupak, ali nećemo sad o tome jer vjeruj da će beta biti pozitivna.
> Kad vadiš betu?


Dr. B. je rekao 18.3., a kod njega 21. 2. na kontrolu. Naravno, ne bude li neželjenih posjeta. Međutim, mislim da neću čekati petak nego ću otići u utorak ili četvrtak. Bojim se, a ovako se ipak nadam. Imam sve predM simptome (bol u grudima, povećane grudi, probadanje u trbuhu i sl.) pa mi je zato važno znati da se može odmah idući mjesec na novi AIH. E sad, i to ovisi o terminu mogućega 2AIH-a, tj. o početku ciklusa jer mm 26. 3. putuje na 7 dana pa nam vrlo lako može propasti šansa za ovaj mjesec. Eto, kombiniram i strepim. Sve ti je poznato :Smile:

----------


## eva133

*Maslina* ti simptomi koje imaš mogu biti i trudnički. Istina nije neki postotak trudnoća od aiha, ali već dugo nije nitko ostao trudan s aihom, pa se iskreno nadam da ćeš ti otvoriti sezonu. Ako ne budeš imala biokemijsku, kao npr. Ruža, mogla bi odmah u postupak. To za muža moraš dobro sračunati kad dobiješ mengu da se stvarno ne bi desilo da treba dati svoj prilog, a nema ga.
Znam kako ti je, pogotovo to kombiniranje. Evo mm mora doći sa mnom u ponedjeljak u zg, jer će biti ili punkcija ili aih, a baš u pon. ima neki neodgodiv sastanak. 
Danas cijeli dan kemijamo kako ćemo to izvesti. Nešto ćemo smisliti, ali stalno neka strepnja.

----------


## tajna30

Hvala,drage moje,nekako sam predosjećala ovo,valjda jer nemam sreće s tim testovima.
Bilo ih je puno u prošlosti...
Nego,rekao mi dr.A. da sutra napravim još jedan test.pa ga onda zovem da se dogovorimo za dalje.
Ja se nadam da ću odmah u novi postupak.

----------


## tikki

> Hej tikki jesi živa?
> Kako izdržavaš dane? Imaš li kakvih simptoma?


Dobro sam. Nikakvih simptoma nemam. Ovaj put se zaista ne nadam previše. MM se ljuti da moram biti pozitivnija i nadati se, ali nekako uopće nemam velika očekivanja od ovog postupka. Možda je i to obrana od eventualnog razočaranja.

----------


## ruža82

Tajna30, baš mi je žao :Love: 
Eva133~~~~~~~~~ da sve sutra dobro prođe, bilo AIH ili punkcija. 
svim curama :Love:

----------


## eva133

> Dobro sam. Nikakvih simptoma nemam. Ovaj put se zaista ne nadam previše. MM se ljuti da moram biti pozitivnija i nadati se, ali nekako uopće nemam velika očekivanja od ovog postupka. Možda je i to obrana od eventualnog razočaranja.


Tikki želim ti od srca veliku betu.
Ja sam se drugi put razočarala više nego prvi put. Valjda sam mislila da će od 2. put upaliti. Sada uopće nemam nikakva očekivanja niti nadanja. Želim samo da što prije prođe.

----------


## eva133

*Ružo* hvala ti na željama. 
Ja se nadam da će biti punkcija.

----------


## tikki

*eva* draga hvala ti!

Sretno sutra... i što god bude, da ti za 2 tjedna donese veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> *Maslina* ti simptomi koje imaš mogu biti i trudnički. Istina nije neki postotak trudnoća od aiha, ali već dugo nije nitko ostao trudan s aihom, pa se iskreno nadam da ćeš ti otvoriti sezonu. Ako ne budeš imala biokemijsku, kao npr. Ruža, mogla bi odmah u postupak. To za muža moraš dobro sračunati kad dobiješ mengu da se stvarno ne bi desilo da treba dati svoj prilog, a nema ga.
> Znam kako ti je, pogotovo to kombiniranje. Evo mm mora doći sa mnom u ponedjeljak u zg, jer će biti ili punkcija ili aih, a baš u pon. ima neki neodgodiv sastanak. 
> Danas cijeli dan kemijamo kako ćemo to izvesti. Nešto ćemo smisliti, ali stalno neka strepnja.


Kamo sreće da su trudnički simptomi, ali bol u grudima je tako dobro poznata da čak nemam volje ni ići gledati 0. 
U pravu si, stalno neka strepnja... Ipak, mm ovaj put nikako ne može odgoditi, karta je kupljena i koliko god znamo da je samo za AIH nezamjenjiv, ipak ni na putu ga nitko drugi ne može zamijeniti. 
Hvala ti na lijepim željama. Znaš da i ja tebi od sveg srca želim isto :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Sutra je dan D.
Hvala vam cure na podršci. Ako bude punkcija, doći ću kući tek u srijedu. Čekat ću transfer kod prijateljice u zg. Ona nema internet pa tako do srijede ništa.
Znači, ako se ne javljam-sve je odvija kako treba.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Sutra je dan D.
> Hvala vam cure na podršci. Ako bude punkcija, doći ću kući tek u srijedu. Čekat ću transfer kod prijateljice u zg. Ona nema internet pa tako do srijede ništa.
> Znači, ako se ne javljam-sve je odvija kako treba.


Onda se ne javljaj do srijede, a mi ćemo biti strpljive :Smile:  Sretno ti, sretno :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ptica1

*Tajna*, iskreno mi je žao ne odustaj i dalje u pobjede.
*Eva133*, sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ samo za tebe.

Htjela sam Vas pitati dali ste radile kakve imunološke pretrage i koje?

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, samo da vam javim, Eva je imala punkciju, bila joj je potpuno bezbolna i našli su 1 j.s. ET je u srijedu ako se oplodi i sve bude ok. Dakle sada službeno više nije AIH-ovka  :Wink:

----------


## ježić

> Cure, samo da vam javim, Eva je imala punkciju, bila joj je potpuno bezbolna i našli su 1 j.s. ET je u srijedu ako se oplodi i sve bude ok. Dakle sada službeno više nije AIH-ovka


Čestitke Evi! Držimo palce i čekamo srijedu!

----------


## tajna30

Danas sam još jadnija nego sam bila kod negativnog testa.
Zvala dr.A danas,rekao mi da se javim u 5.mjesecu.
Ostala sam u šoku,najradije bi se negdje zatvorila i plakala,a još sam ga zvala sa posla.
Pitala ga zašto tako dugo čekati,i rekao da on tako odlučio.

Ne znam više što misliti,već 2,5 godine odlazimo gore,a uspjeli obaviti samo jedan AIH.
Svaki put je nešto radi čega me stavlja na čekanje;praznici;pa ono spajanje sa Merkurom;i sad opet...
Tako sam žalosna...morala sam vam se malo izjadati

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Cure, samo da vam javim, Eva je imala punkciju, bila joj je potpuno bezbolna i našli su 1 j.s. ET je u srijedu ako se oplodi i sve bude ok. Dakle sada službeno više nije AIH-ovka


ValaMala, hvala ti. Ti si velika žena i sigurno uskoro stiže nagrada :Smile: 
Evi čestitke i fige :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Danas sam još jadnija nego sam bila kod negativnog testa.
> Zvala dr.A danas,rekao mi da se javim u 5.mjesecu.
> Ostala sam u šoku,najradije bi se negdje zatvorila i plakala,a još sam ga zvala sa posla.
> Pitala ga zašto tako dugo čekati,i rekao da on tako odlučio.
> 
> Ne znam više što misliti,već 2,5 godine odlazimo gore,a uspjeli obaviti samo jedan AIH.
> Svaki put je nešto radi čega me stavlja na čekanje;praznici;pa ono spajanje sa Merkurom;i sad opet...
> Tako sam žalosna...morala sam vam se malo izjadati


Tajna, može li itko odlučivati umjesto tebe i tm? Vjerujem da ti je teško... Mene je ova izjava dr.A doista zatekla. Pa kakav je to odgovor i to nakon 2,5 godine? 
A da razmislite o odlasku pa tako i sami odlučite. Ipak je to vaša sudbina, vaši životi, vaša želja za djetetom :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Snekica me upozorila (hvala ti i ovdje) pa sam sad nestrpljiva da čujem - jučer je bio 14. dan utrića, u petak moram na betu, u ponedjeljak na pregled (ne dobijem li m), *trebam li nastaviti s utrićima ili ne?* Hvala vam na stalnoj edukaciji.

----------


## ValaMala

Nemoj uopće prestajati s utrićima. Na njima ćeš biti trajno u prvom dijelu trudnoće, dok ginekolog ne odlući da polako prestaješ s njima.

----------


## ježić

Pročitala sam za *Evinu* oplođenu stanicu! Bravo Eva!

A tebi *ValaMala*, sretno sutra! Nek sve super prođe!

----------


## ValaMala

Puno hvala *ježić*, sutra navečer je naša Eva doma, pa će se javiti, a i ja ću je vidjeti sutra nakon et naravno. Sad je u strahu hoće li se stanica podijeliti... joj, znam kako je to... svaki korak popraćen nadom i strahom

----------


## tikki

Bravo Eva! Nadam se da će se stanica lijepo dijeliti i ostati u mamiidućih 9 mjeseci. Eva draga, sretno! Jedva čekam izvještaj  :Smile: 

Kod mene ništa nova, baš nikakvi... čak ni hipohondarski simptomi...

----------


## MASLINA1973

Valamala, hvala!
Evi sretno, sretno, najsretnije :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Ja vjerujem da će se *Evine* stanice krasno dijeliti i da je s *Valinim* jajnicima sve 5 te da odmah ide u novi postupak.

Ja sam si jučer podizala novu rundu utrića pa sam pričala s tetom u ljekarni za testove, ali sam ipak odlučila da ga neću kupiti ni raditi. U petak ili beta ili menga, ali do tad ću se još malo držati u neizvjesnosti.
Inače, *tikki*, ni kod mene nikakvih simptoma, ali baš ništa! Ne znam jel to dobro ili loše.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Evo, da i ovdje javim. M brža od bete. Prvi AIH 2/11 neuspješno završio, ali ne dam se. Idemo dalje :Smile:

----------


## ježić

*Maslina*, jako mi je žao :Love: 
I ne daj se! Samo hrabro dalje!

----------


## ruža82

> Evo, da i ovdje javim. M brža od bete. Prvi AIH 2/11 neuspješno završio, ali ne dam se. Idemo dalje


 :Love:  žao mi je
šta slijedi??

----------


## MASLINA1973

> žao mi je
> šta slijedi??


Hvala svima :Smile:  
Slijedi sutra odlazak dr.B i dogovor s njim što dalje. Nadam se da ćemo u travnju moći ponovno na AIH, pa opet u svibnju... A valjda ću u lipnju doći na red za lijekove... 

Nakon prvoga šoka još uvijek osjećam tjeskobu, ali glavu držim gore...

----------


## ptica1

Maslina1973, strašno mi je žao, treba se nadati da će sljedeći biti uspješan što ti od srca i želim.
Evi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se stanice lijepo dijele.

Ja još tjedan dana do ß

----------


## tikki

joj *maslina*, baš mi je žao.  :Love:  Nadam se da uskoro krećete dalje i da je ovaj neuspijeh samo jedna stepenica manje u vašem putu prema bebici!

*Ježić*... nadam se da će nam ovo odsudstvo simptoma donijeti velike bete  :Smile:  Iako ja ovaj puta nemam neka velika očekivanja.

*Ptica* kako si ti? Jel miruješ doma ili si na poslu?

----------


## ježić

Cure, ja idem sutra vadit betu umjesto u petak. Ne zbog nestrpljivosti, nego zbog posla. Šefica će mi inače po*****t zbog mog stalnog izostajanja s posla, tako da jednostavno idem linijom manjeg otpora u tom smislu.
Držite palce!

----------


## tajna30

Sretno ti bilo...držim palčeve!

----------


## MASLINA1973

*Ježić*, sretno!

Ajde, uljepšaj nam vikend :Smile:

----------


## eva133

*Maslina* žao mi je. Nadam se da ćeš odmah u postupak.

----------


## ježić

*Eva*! Kak je bilo? Sve ok?

*Tajna*, imaš pp

----------


## eva133

Curke moje da vam se javim. Kako vam je Vala napisala, više nisam aihovka. U ponedjeljak na pregledu mi je doktor rekao da ćemo ipak na punkciju. Bila sam presretna, ali istovremeno jako uplašena jer nisam znala šta me čeka. Moram vam reći da mi punkcija uopćeć nije bila bolna. Štoviše, nisam ni osjetila. Moj folikul nije bio prazan. Hvala Bogu. Moja stanica se oplodila i danas sam imala transfer. Jako sam sretna. Što će biti dalje vidjet ćemo.
Sada sam na mirovanju, betu vadim 1.4.
Hvala vam puno na vibricama i na podrškama.
Držite su cure :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ježić

> *Ježić*, sretno!
> 
> Ajde, uljepšaj nam vikend


I ja bi rado da ovo prekrasan vikend, i onaj iza, i onaj iza....

Sori ak mi je promaklo prije, gdje si ti u postupku?

----------


## ježić

> Curke moje da vam se javim. Kako vam je Vala napisala, više nisam aihovka. U ponedjeljak na pregledu mi je doktor rekao da ćemo ipak na punkciju. Bila sam presretna, ali istovremeno jako uplašena jer nisam znala šta me čeka. Moram vam reći da mi punkcija uopćeć nije bila bolna. Štoviše, nisam ni osjetila. Moj folikul nije bio prazan. Hvala Bogu. Moja stanica se oplodila i danas sam imala transfer. Jako sam sretna. Što će biti dalje vidjet ćemo.
> Sada sam na mirovanju, betu vadim 1.4.
> Hvala vam puno na vibricama i na podrškama.
> Držite su cure


Drago mi je da je sve super prošlo! I vjerujem da će to biti to!
Jesi li dobila što protiv bolova prije punkcije?

----------


## eva133

> Drago mi je da je sve super prošlo! I vjerujem da će to biti to!
> Jesi li dobila što protiv bolova prije punkcije?


Hvala ti. Ja se nadam i vjerujem da će biti to to.
Nisam dobila ništa protiv bolova jer je sestra rekla da nama s 1 folikulom ne treba. Mogli smo dobiti ako smo baš inzistirali, ali nije nitko pa nisam ni ja. 
Bar sam sad osjetila kakav je pravi osjećaj punkcije i nije strašno.

----------


## eva133

*Ježić* sretno sutra.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu

----------


## ježić

Pitam, jer znam frendicu koja je tražila samo neki koktel protiv bolova, i rekla je da je bilo užasno bolno. Doduše, ona je imala i dosta folikula koliko mi se čini.
A ja se sjećam da mi je psihijatrica na onom pregledu savjetovala da ukoliko dođemo da faze punkcije nek slobodno popijem protiv bolova i za smirenje sve što mi želudac može podnijeti, bez obzira na ono što mi u bolnici prije postupka daju. Rekla je da, zašto si ne olakšati situaciju, kad je to moguće.

----------


## eva133

> Pitam, jer znam frendicu koja je tražila samo neki koktel protiv bolova, i rekla je da je bilo užasno bolno. Doduše, ona je imala i dosta folikula koliko mi se čini.
> A ja se sjećam da mi je psihijatrica na onom pregledu savjetovala da ukoliko dođemo da faze punkcije nek slobodno popijem protiv bolova i za smirenje sve što mi želudac može podnijeti, bez obzira na ono što mi u bolnici prije postupka daju. Rekla je da, zašto si ne olakšati situaciju, kad je to moguće.


Mislim da bi me bolilo da imam više folikula. Još zna boliti ako su folikuli na nezgodnom mjesu ili raštrkani uokolo. Sve ti je to individualno. Tko zna, možda ću,ako budem opet išla, umirati od bolova.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> *Maslina* žao mi je. Nadam se da ćeš odmah u postupak.


Draga eva133, hvala ti :Smile:  
Jako me je obradovala tvoja prekrasna vijesti i ne krijem, daje mi snae za novi i ponovni postupak. Nažalost, ovaj mjesec ćemo vjerojatno morati preskočiti jer od 27. mi je mm na putu. Sutra ću vidjeti što će reći dr.B.
A ti misli samo lijepo, veselo i čuvaj se!

----------


## ježić

> Mislim da bi me bolilo da imam više folikula. Još zna boliti ako su folikuli na nezgodnom mjesu ili raštrkani uokolo. Sve ti je to individualno. Tko zna, možda ću,ako budem opet išla, umirati od bolova.


Nadam se da nećeš trebati to prolaziti! Nek TO bude TO! Čuvaj se dobro do bete!

----------


## eva133

*Maslina* vidjet ćeš bit će sve ok. Moramo se samo malo više od drugih potruditi.
Brzo ćeš ti opet u postupak. Ne žalosti se. Vidiš da nas je puno što nismo uspjele inseminacijom. Nisi sama.

----------


## eva133

> Nadam se da nećeš trebati to prolaziti! Nek TO bude TO! Čuvaj se dobro do bete!


Još jednom ti hvala i sretno sutra.
Obavezno javi rezultat.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> I ja bi rado da ovo prekrasan vikend, i onaj iza, i onaj iza....
> 
> Sori ak mi je promaklo prije, gdje si ti u postupku?


Ježić, ja sam na SD, kod dr. B. Prvi AIH neuspješan... Na listi za lijekove i očekujemo ih u lipnju.

----------


## artisan

pozdrav cure, evo da vam se i ja pridružim. idemo na prvu aih kod dr. L. Na klomifenima sam još uvijek, iako mi je danas 13.dc., tek opet 16. dc idem na kontrolu, kod mene jako sporo rastu folikulići. Ali imam ih čak 5. ima netko sa takvim iskustvom? baš me zanima kako će se dalje razvijat stvari.

----------


## eva133

> pozdrav cure, evo da vam se i ja pridružim. idemo na prvu aih kod dr. L. Na klomifenima sam još uvijek, iako mi je danas 13.dc., tek opet 16. dc idem na kontrolu, kod mene jako sporo rastu folikulići. Ali imam ih čak 5. ima netko sa takvim iskustvom? baš me zanima kako će se dalje razvijat stvari.


Pozdrav i dobro došla.
Meni su u zadnjem postupku isto sporo rasli, zapravo jedan jedini je sporo rastao. 
Vala mala,( možeš ju čitati na podforumu VV ) jer uvijek s klomifenima imala puno folikula, pa možda da nju pitaš. Ona ti ima više iskustva.

----------


## ValaMala

*artisan*, baš smo jučer mm i ja dugo razgovarali s dr. T. Kniweald. Rekla nam je da tijelo i u prirodnom ciklusu proizvede oko 3 folikula, no onda 1 postane vodeći i taj prsne i ispusti j.s. To što sada imaš 5 folikula ne mora značiti da će svih 5 narasti do veličine koja je pogodna za ovulaciju. Dr. L. će pratiti situaciju i odlučiti kad vidi kako se stvari razvijaju. U slučaju da doista svih 5 ili 3-4 budu zreli za ovulaciju, ne vjerujem da će se ići na aih, jer je prevelika opasnost od višeplodne trudnoće, osobito kod osobe za koju dr. ne može znati kako reagira, pošto ti je prvi aih. U tom slučaju će ti vjerojatno predložiti da se ide  na ivf. 

No također se može dogoditi da od svih tih folikula samo 1 ili 2 narastu i budu vodeći i u tom slučaju ideš normalno  dalje. Naše tijelo je stvarno čudesno i ništa se ne može predvidjeti, stvarno! Vidiš, ja sam 3x pokušala ići na aih, ali ni jednom nije uspjelo. 1 smo imali ciljane odnose, a 2x je bilo previše folikula i išli smo na punkciju. Moj savjet ti je da ideš korak po korak i želim ti puno sreće!

----------


## artisan

hvala vam eva133 i ValaMala, super savjeti  :Smile: . ma najbolje je ići korak po korak, znam to, i ne razmišljati što će i kako će biti, ali, to je vrlo teško kad prvi put prolaziš kroz nešto novo. Ništa vidjet ćemo kako se stvari razvijaju dalje, svakako ću vam napisati što je bilo dalje.

----------


## dada-55

Eva 133    S R E T N O O O O O O O O O !!!!!

----------


## ptica1

> joj *maslina*, baš mi je žao.  Nadam se da uskoro krećete dalje i da je ovaj neuspijeh samo jedna stepenica manje u vašem putu prema bebici!
> 
> *Ježić*... nadam se da će nam ovo odsudstvo simptoma donijeti velike bete  Iako ja ovaj puta nemam neka velika očekivanja.
> 
> *Ptica* kako si ti? Jel miruješ doma ili si na poslu?




Ja sam pokupila nekakav virus sva sam šmrcava, boli me grlo, kašljem, kišem i da ne nabrajam više, od ostalih simptoma jedino mi je stomak užasno napuhan i sve me steže. Bila sam doma do ponedjeljaka i 3 dana radila pola radnog vremena, a od danas radim normalno. Posao mi je večinom u sjedećem položaju pa fizički nije naporno. Bilo mi je glupo cijelo vrijeme biti na bolovanju jer ne znam dali je ovo uspjelo i ako nije koliko ću uopće puta morati ići. Samo se nadam da mi neće previše prigovarati, radim kod privatnika i za sada imam podršku, ali ne znam do kada i koliko.

----------


## ježić

Evo samo da vas informiram. Ja sam danas išla vaditi betu, ali nekakav aparat za analizu im se pokvario i serviser se najavio tek danas za 3 popdne da će ga popraviti. Tako da ću rezultate saznati tek sutra :Sad: 
Još jedan dan neizvjesnosti. Inače, još uvijek nemam nikakvih simptoma da bi mogla dobiti M, nadam se da neće prestići moju betu.

----------


## eva133

> Eva 133    S R E T N O O O O O O O O O !!!!!


Hvala ti draga moja.

----------


## eva133

*Ježić* još malo neizvjesnosti, za poluditi.
Želim ti veliku betu.

----------


## ježić

> *Ježić* još malo neizvjesnosti, za poluditi.
> Želim ti veliku betu.


Hvala ti puno!

----------


## ježić

> Ja sam pokupila nekakav virus sva sam šmrcava, boli me grlo, kašljem, kišem i da ne nabrajam više, od ostalih simptoma jedino mi je stomak užasno napuhan i sve me steže. Bila sam doma do ponedjeljaka i 3 dana radila pola radnog vremena, a od danas radim normalno. Posao mi je večinom u sjedećem položaju pa fizički nije naporno. Bilo mi je glupo cijelo vrijeme biti na bolovanju jer ne znam dali je ovo uspjelo i ako nije koliko ću uopće puta morati ići. Samo se nadam da mi neće previše prigovarati, radim kod privatnika i za sada imam podršku, ali ne znam do kada i koliko.


*Ptica*, ja sam ti prvih par dana imala strašan osjećaj napuhnutosti. Osjećala sam se kao da ću eksplodirati svakog časa, ali onda je sve prošlo.
Ne znam što su ti u otpusnom pismu napisali? Ako su ti rekli mirovati, onda nebi preporučila da ideš na posao, pa makar tamo uglavnom sjedila. Znam da je to lakše napisati nego napraviti, pogotovo ako radiš kod privatnika, ali vjerujem da ti je zdravlje važnije, neovisno o tome jel postupak uspio ili ne.

----------


## eva133

> Eva 133    S R E T N O O O O O O O O O !!!!!


*dada-55* imaš pp

----------


## ptica1

Ježić, u otpusnom pismu piše 14 dana mirovanja, ali dr mi je rekla da se jedno 3-4 dana odmaram i ležim a da dalje to više nije toliko bitno baš je rekla ovim riječima "ako se uhvati uhvati". Svakako da pazim i čim dođem kući odmaram i ležim pošteđena sam svih kućanskih poslova.

----------


## tajna30

Ježić,ovo odugovlačenje će sigurno donijeti nešto dobroga,osjećam to...
Ajde,prespavaj,pa ćemo se sutra skupa veseliti!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Iako sam već napisala, ovdje sam počela pa da vam i javim - ožujak preskačemo, u travnju ponovno klomifen i drugi pokušaj AIH. Nadam se, nadam, a vama svima želim velike i duplajuće bete i tika-taka srčeka.

----------


## tajna30

Maslina,zašto preskačeš jedan mjesec?

----------


## ježić

Od moje bete ništa - rezultat negativan. Čak ne piše niti 0, nego rezultat negativan! :Sad:

----------


## ruža82

> Od moje bete ništa - rezultat negativan. Čak ne piše niti 0, nego rezultat negativan!


kak bi moj dr. rekao "bem mu miša" :Love:

----------


## olea77

Ježić,žao mi je.
Nemoj odustati,napravi malu pauzu pa opet u akciju.
Pusa

----------


## ValaMala

Zašto pauza, osim ako psihički netko nije u stanju odmah dalje, nema razloga za pauzu

----------


## eva133

*Ježić* baš mi je žao. Mislila sam da ćeš ti uspjeti.
šta sad slijedi, pauza ili ?

----------


## olea77

Mislila sam zbog klomifena da je dobro preskočiti jedan ciklus pa ponovo,bar sa ja tako.
A možda i nije potrebno najbolje se posavjetovati sa dr.

----------


## tikki

ježić baš mi je žao  :Love:  Odtuguj malo, i onda u nove pobjede! Pusa!

----------


## tajna30

Ježić,draga,tako mi je žao...

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Od moje bete ništa - rezultat negativan. Čak ne piše niti 0, nego rezultat negativan!


Ježić, a stvarno sam mislila da ćeš nas razveseliti krajem tjedna... 
I kao što i sebi rekoh - glavu gore i idemo dalje :Smile:  
Drži se!

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Maslina,zašto preskačeš jedan mjesec?


Muž mi putuje izvan Hrvatske na 8 dana i točno u razdoblju kad bi mogao biti drugi AIH. A bez njega ne mogu :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Hvala cure svima! Bilo bi prejednostavno da je uspjelo od prve. Mislim da je mog muža više pogodilo, on je valjda stvarno vjerovao da je to to. Čak i kad sam mu pokazala nalaz pitao me jesam li ja 100% sigurna i rekao da on neće vjerovati nikakvom nalazu dok ne dobijem M. Nisam mu imala srca ništa više objašnjavati.
Nisam danas uspjela dobiti nikoga telefonom u bolnici, a sumnjam da ću saznati išta prek vikenda. Tako da za sad ne znam što dalje. Čekam mengu i nadam se da neće biti nikakve pauze i da čim prije krećem dalje!
Hvala svima još jednom na podršci!

----------


## artisan

ježić žao mi je što nije uspjelo.
ja sam danas bila opet kod dr., imam puno folikula na oba jajnika, ali niti jedan nije vodeći, najveći je oko 11mm. Inače danas mi je 16. dc i još pijem klomifene.

----------


## eva133

*Tikki* sutra je beta jel da? 
Želim ti puno sreće i da postaneš jedna od rijetkih trudnica aih-a.

----------


## tikki

eva draga hvala ti  :Smile:  baš sam nekako ravnodušna prema sutra... nemam baš nikakva očekivanja ovaj put...

----------


## ruža82

Tikki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju ogromnu betu :Love:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Tikki, sretno sutra! 
Pa red je da se nekom posreći i AIH! Obavezno nam javi :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

al stvarno, kad je bila zadnja trudnoća iz AIH-a???

----------


## azrijelka36

meni je AIH uspio iz prve..al to je bilo u 10 mj..sigurno je bio netko poslije mene s dobrim rezultatima  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> meni je AIH uspio iz prve..al to je bilo u 10 mj..sigurno je bio netko poslije mene s dobrim rezultatima


Svaka čast. Ti si jedna od rijetkih. Ne bi htjela garantirati, ali mislim da nije više nitko bio.

----------


## artisan

Tikki za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Cure hvala svima na vibricama, ali nama ni ovaj put nije uspjelo. Držimo fige ptici1 kojoj je beta u srijedu, da boboljša ovu AIH statistku  :Smile:

----------


## artisan

ajoj tikki, baš mi je žao :Sad:

----------


## ptica1

Tikki, stvarno ne znam što bih rekla,  strašno mi je žao, baš sam mislila da će vam ovaj puta biti uspješan. 

Kada čujem samo negativne vjesti uopće mi se ni neide vaditi ß.

Jako dugo nije bilo pozitivnih ß

----------


## ježić

Evo, cure samo da vam javim da sam danas dobila bolnicu i jedva uspjela dogovoriti da u novi AIH krećem ovaj mjesec.
*Tikki*, jako mi je žao. Nadam se da će tebi IVF donijeti toliko željeni dobitak.
A ti *ptičice*, dokaži nam u srijedu da i AIH može biti dobitan! Da barem s nekom nadom idem u novi postupak!

----------


## ježić

> ježić žao mi je što nije uspjelo.
> ja sam danas bila opet kod dr., imam puno folikula na oba jajnika, ali niti jedan nije vodeći, najveći je oko 11mm. Inače danas mi je 16. dc i još pijem klomifene.


Artisan, što je doktor dalje rekao, kad će opet folikulometrija i kako točno piješ klomifene?

----------


## eva133

*Tikki* žao mi je, ali sreća da ćeš brzo na ivf. 
*Ptica* kad vadiš betu?

----------


## ruža82

Tikki :Love:

----------


## tikki

*ježić* super da idete odmah u novi postupak. Tako sam i ja prošli puta... i mogu ti reći da sam betu saznala u pon, u uto zvala sestre, u čet dobila M i već je krenuo novi postupak... ma to je super, bar se nečemu nadaš.

ja mislim da će ovaj mjesec biti pauza pa onda s idućom M se nadam postupku  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Ma nebi uspjela ugurati se odmah u postupak da nisam bila tvrdoglavo uporna na telefonu. Sestra me inače namjeravala naručiti kraje 4. mjeseca da vidim doktoricu. Pa što da ju gledam? Na kraju je nekako popustila i išla telefonom po bolnici tražiti doktoricu da ju pita smijem li odmah dalje.
Inače, večeras je počeo nekakav spotting, tako da bi od četvrtka mogla biti klomifenka :Grin: 

A što su tebi rekli? Pauza sigurno ovaj mjesec?

----------


## artisan

> Artisan, što je doktor dalje rekao, kad će opet folikulometrija i kako točno piješ klomifene?


Klomifene pijem od 3.dc. Pila sam od 3.-10 po 2, dalje po jedan, evo danas je 18. dan kako pijem. Ništa, sutra idem ponovo pa ćemo vidjet dal je koji narasao, ali sve mi se čini da ne bude ništa od aih ovaj put. Ne znam, trudim se biti pozitivna, ali me malo iznenadilo ovo.
rekao je dr. da ćemo teško dobit 1 ili 2 folikula, jer su policistični (to mi je sad prvi put da mi uopće netko kaže da su policistični). Sutra ću bit pametnija (možda).

----------


## ruža82

Artisan, i moje prvo iskustvo s AIH-om je bilo slično, klomifene sam pila 5 dana 2x1, pa zatim 4 dana 2x2. inseminaciju sam imala 21 dc. imala sam jedan folikul.  beta nula, kasnije mi je dr. rekao da sam jako loše reagirala, i dan danas ne reagiram bog zna što- jedan folikul. nadam se da ćeš se sutra javiti s dobrim vijestima. držim ti fige

----------


## tikki

Ja se danas bacam u misiju poziva da vidim što dalje. Mislim da će biti pauza ovaj mj jer MM mora na put za 2 tj. I moglo bi se potrefiti da baš tada bude  O pa to baš ne bi bilo zgodno.

----------


## tikki

Artisan držim fige da se folikuli pokrenu  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Ja se danas bacam u misiju poziva da vidim što dalje. Mislim da će biti pauza ovaj mj jer MM mora na put za 2 tj. I moglo bi se potrefiti da baš tada bude  O pa to baš ne bi bilo zgodno.


Takva je naša sudba ovaj mjesec, ali dr.B kaže da nije loše nakon klomifena napraviti pauzu. Ipak, da MM ne ide na put i to baš/taman/točno kad mi treba, išli bismo odmah u postupak, a ovako - mjesec dana neželjenoga odmora. No, tješim se da će to brzo proći...

----------


## artisan

hvala vam cure, baš ste drage :Smile: 
p.s.ispravak mog posta od prije: nije 18. dan da ih pijem već 18. dan ciklusa je danas, a pijem ih od 3. dc. 
i pijem i estrofem 3x1

----------


## tikki

Tak si i ja mislim Maslina, da je zbog endometrija nskon dva ciklusa klomifena možda jedan mjesec papati ciklu da se malo oporavi.

----------


## ruža82

Ništa nije pravilo, meni je jedanput odgodio AIH jer mi je endo bio predebeli. ostala sam šokirana,nisam znala da i to može biti problem

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Tak si i ja mislim Maslina, da je zbog endometrija nskon dva ciklusa klomifena možda jedan mjesec papati ciklu da se malo oporavi.



 :Smile:  Ciklu, folic i što još? Ozbiljno pitam, ne znam što bih ja bez vas :Smile:  Računa li se i neki sok od cikle jer sam po cijele dane na poslu.

----------


## ValaMala

Da, prirodni sok od cikle je ok, možeš ga kupiti po svuda. Ja uzimam po pola litre u dm-u, nešto manje od 10kn (u malom tetrapaku je), ali ako imaš sokovnik možeš napraviti i svoj sok, pomiješaj ciklu s narančom, limunom, jabukom, čim želiš da ti bude finije.

Još je super ananas i grejp, s tim da nema učinka konzervirano voće ili ukiseljena cikla, mora biti svježe

----------


## ježić

*artisan*, držim palce. Folikuli će se pokrenut, ne brini. :Wink: 

*tikki* i *maslina*, ako idete u pauzu, želim vam da se dobro odmorite i opustite da onda možete u nove borbe. :Klap:

----------


## ptica1

Cure moje sutra vadim prvu ß. 
Javim Vam čim budem mogla.

----------


## artisan

ptica1 vibrice za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MASLINA1973

> *artisan*, držim palce. Folikuli će se pokrenut, ne brini.
> 
> *tikki* i *maslina*, ako idete u pauzu, želim vam da se dobro odmorite i opustite da onda možete u nove borbe.



Hvala ti, Ježić. 
A tebi nek se sve nade ostvare :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> Cure moje sutra vadim prvu ß. 
> Javim Vam čim budem mogla.


*Ptičice* naša, sretno ti bilo!

----------


## kitty

*artisan*, moguće je i da imaš rezistenciju na klomifen kao ja, pogotovo ako imaš pcos, jer je 40% pcos rezistentno na njega. ja nisam uopće reagirala na njega ali nakon što sam počela piti metformin razvio se folikul nakon 10 dana. i dalje pijem metformin ali sada malo pauziram od aih-a i trudimo se prirodno a po bazalnoj temp. ispada da je O bila u petak. to je očito od njega, jer već godinama imam anovulatorne cikluse.

*ružo*, kakva je kod tebe situacija, jel se događa šta uz metformin?

*tikki*, *ježić*  :Love: 
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeelike beturine što prije  :Very Happy:

----------


## ruža82

kitty, kod mene totalni kaos. nakon biokemijske dobila m, trajala 7 dana. nakon 6 dana sam opet počela krvariti, bila kod svog ginekologa, on kaže da nema folikula, nit naznaka ovulacije i daje mi utriće. i sad mi tek danas nakon 7 dana trošenja utrića konačno prestaje krvarenje. nadam se da će tako i ostati. što se tiče metfomina, za sada očito ne pomaže bog zna što. 
svim curama :Love:

----------


## kitty

ajme ružo, držim fige da sve bude ok  :Love:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Da, prirodni sok od cikle je ok, možeš ga kupiti po svuda. Ja uzimam po pola litre u dm-u, nešto manje od 10kn (u malom tetrapaku je), ali ako imaš sokovnik možeš napraviti i svoj sok, pomiješaj ciklu s narančom, limunom, jabukom, čim želiš da ti bude finije.
> 
> Još je super ananas i grejp, s tim da nema učinka konzervirano voće ili ukiseljena cikla, mora biti svježe


Hvala ti!

----------


## MASLINA1973

> kitty, kod mene totalni kaos. nakon biokemijske dobila m, trajala 7 dana. nakon 6 dana sam opet počela krvariti, bila kod svog ginekologa, on kaže da nema folikula, nit naznaka ovulacije i daje mi utriće. i sad mi tek danas nakon 7 dana trošenja utrića konačno prestaje krvarenje. nadam se da će tako i ostati. što se tiče metfomina, za sada očito ne pomaže bog zna što. 
> svim curama


*ružo82,* 
želim ti da tako i ostane :Smile:  I da što prije prođu ova dva mjeseca iščekivanja.

----------


## ježić

> kitty, kod mene totalni kaos. nakon biokemijske dobila m, trajala 7 dana. nakon 6 dana sam opet počela krvariti, bila kod svog ginekologa, on kaže da nema folikula, nit naznaka ovulacije i daje mi utriće. i sad mi tek danas nakon 7 dana trošenja utrića konačno prestaje krvarenje. nadam se da će tako i ostati. što se tiče metfomina, za sada očito ne pomaže bog zna što. 
> svim curama


Ružo, žao mi je. Nadam se da će sve biti ok! Daj mi reci, jesi li ova tri AIH imala sve redom, jedan za drugim? Zanima me zato jer sam ja nekako nagovorila doc. da odmah idem u novi postupak, ali ova menga mi je sad koma! Užasni bolovi, a izljevi da ne govorim. Ne pamtim da sam ikad u životu imala takvu, a zbilja sam navikla na grozne menge. Vjerujem da je to sve reakcija na lijekove. Ne znam, jesam li možda ipak trebala napraviti pauzu između, barem jedan mjesec?

----------


## artisan

cure, ipak su narasli :Very Happy: 
imam na svakom po jedan vodeći, jedan je oko 19mm, jedan 18, endometrij je dobar-oko 8mm.
danas štoperica brevactide dvije ampule po 5000 u 23h i u petak radimo aih. Baš sam sretna :Smile:

----------


## artisan

imam jedno pitanje, ova štoperica se radi ovako: uvuče se jedna voda u špricu i uštrca se u jedan prah, onda se to ponovo uvuče u špricu i ubaci u drugi prah? druga voda nejde? tak mi je nekak rekla teta u ljekarni, ali nisam sigurna

----------


## ruža82

Artisan :Very Happy:  za tvoje folikule!!!
Ježić,  prvi AIH sam imala u 6mj. prošle godine, nakon neg. rezultata dr. mi je rekao neka se javim u 10mj. kad sam ja dobila m imala sam predebeo endometrij pa sam morala počekati drugi ciklus tako da je drugi AIH bio na početku 12- iz tog biokemijska, jedan mjesec pauza pa 3 AIH u 2mj. opet biokemijska. sada je rekao 2 mj. pauze. imam terapiju siofor 2x500mg. neka pokušavamo malo kod kuće. ja bih najrađe svaki mjesec u postupak, al evo zbog biokem. ne mogu iako sam 2 sata udaljena vožnjom i jako mi dođe naporno jer idem raditi 2 smjenu. ako možeš u postupak idi jer vrijeme brzo prolazi...

----------


## ruža82

Ptica ~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju današnju ogormnu betu.

----------


## ptica1

Od moje bete jedino jedna velika 000000000000000.
Malo sam se isplakala i sada idemo dalje . Čudno odmah sam dobila bolnicu i dogovorila da javim kada dobijem pa da dođem 10 dc na folikulometriju.
Artisan, tebi želim da prekineš ovaj niz neuspješnih aih.

----------


## eva133

A joj *ptica* baš mi je žao. Sva sreća pa odmah krećeš dalje. Svi smo mi to prošli, na žalost. Još jedna inseminacija je samo korak do ivf s kojim ipak ima puno više šanse.

----------


## artisan

ptica  :Sad:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ježić

> Od moje bete jedino jedna velika 000000000000000.
> Malo sam se isplakala i sada idemo dalje . Čudno odmah sam dobila bolnicu i dogovorila da javim kada dobijem pa da dođem 10 dc na folikulometriju.
> Artisan, tebi želim da prekineš ovaj niz neuspješnih aih.


Tako i treba, glavu gore i hrabro dalje!

----------


## ježić

*Ružo*, držim palce onda da kućna radinost upali! Sretno vam bilo!

*Artisan*, sretno u petak, i ajde više, donesi nam konačno jednu veliku betu iz te inseminacije!

----------


## ruža82

Ptico :Love:

----------


## artisan

hvala cure :Smile: 
štopericu sam na kraju dobila u jednoj bolnici, i miješali su dva praha sa dvije tekućine, ako nekom zatreba. i nije me pekla ovaj put :Smile:

----------


## kordica

> imam jedno pitanje, ova štoperica se radi ovako: uvuče se jedna voda u špricu i uštrca se u jedan prah, onda se to ponovo uvuče u špricu i ubaci u drugi prah? druga voda nejde? tak mi je nekak rekla teta u ljekarni, ali nisam sigurna


moja štoperica (brevactide) ima jednu tekućinu i jedan prah. ta tekućina se stavila na prah i čekalo se da se otopi onda sa drugom iglom pravac u guzu :D

inače, ja sam danas 2dpo, još 12 dana do bete

----------


## MASLINA1973

Ptica,
sretno, sretno :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Kakva su vaša iskustva s prvom m nakon AIH? U mom slučaju to uopće nije bila uobičajena m, nego slabije 2-3 dana, a potom još uvijek (9 dan!) sukrvica. 
I je li sljedeća m dolazi uglavnom u uobičajenom terminu ili su pak češća odstupanja?

----------


## ježić

Meni je kasnila 4 dana,ako to mogu sa sigurnošću uopće tvrditi jer i inače nije baš redovita, i evo traje 4.dan. Inače počela kao strašno bolna, strašno obilna, a evo sad se nekako smirila. Krvarenje se dosta smanjilo. samo što me od jučer strašno bole križa. Ne znam jel to zbog m ili ne, ali ne mogu reći da su me križa ikad bolila. Bolilo me svašta, ali to ne.

----------


## kordica

> Kakva su vaša iskustva s prvom m nakon AIH? U mom slučaju to uopće nije bila uobičajena m, nego slabije 2-3 dana, a potom još uvijek (9 dan!) sukrvica. 
> I je li sljedeća m dolazi uglavnom u uobičajenom terminu ili su pak češća odstupanja?


nakon prvog aih sam dobila normalnu mengu a nakon drugog ko da i nisam, par dana brljavljenja, samo spotting

----------


## ptica1

Ja još nisam dobila M. 
U srijedu mi je bio 14 d nakon aih i još to jutro sam koristila utriće, od tada nikakvih naznaka da će M doći, osim što me bole leđa i ništa drugo.
Danas mi je već 34 dc.

----------


## kitty

ja sam nakon prestanka s utrićima dobila mengu nakon 3 dana, bila je strašno obilna i bolna, užas jedan. ali mislim da to mogu zahvaliti utrićima...

----------


## MASLINA1973

Očito individualno, kako se komu posreći :Smile:  Naravno, sad me samo zanima kad će sljedeći ciklus pa da što prije krenemo...

----------


## artisan

Evo, ja sam obavila prvu aih danas. Bilo je ok, kratko, i mrvicu me zapeklo, inače sve ok. Endometrij i folikuli su bili danas odlični. Sad čekamo, 10.4. radimo test...
Jedino sam zaboravila pitat doktora da li nastavljam i dalje s estrofemom, pa ako je netko uzimao, molim da mi kaže, pretpostavljam da nastavljam pit. Utriće moram također uzimat od nedjelje 3 x 2.

----------


## kordica

> Ja još nisam dobila M. 
> U srijedu mi je bio 14 d nakon aih i još to jutro sam koristila utriće, od tada nikakvih naznaka da će M doći, osim što me bole leđa i ništa drugo.
> Danas mi je već 34 dc.


ja sam prvi put dobila 6 dana nakon prestanka uzimanja a drugi put 8 dana

----------


## ježić

> Evo, ja sam obavila prvu aih danas. Bilo je ok, kratko, i mrvicu me zapeklo, inače sve ok. Endometrij i folikuli su bili danas odlični. Sad čekamo, 10.4. radimo test...
> Jedino sam zaboravila pitat doktora da li nastavljam i dalje s estrofemom, pa ako je netko uzimao, molim da mi kaže, pretpostavljam da nastavljam pit. Utriće moram također uzimat od nedjelje 3 x 2.


Ne znam kakva je situacija s estrofemom. Koliko ja znam on se daje za debljanje endometrija, ili? U nekim slučajevima doktori ga prekidaju, a u nekim se koristi sve negdje do 12.-14. tjedna trudnoće. Nek me netko ispravi, ak sam u krivu. Svako tijelo je drugačije, a ne znam ni tvoju situaciju, dijagnozu... Najbolje je zapravo da pitaš svojeg doktora. Možda ti čak i piše u otpusnom pismu.
Što se tiče utrogestana, mislim da ne trebaš čekati nedjelju nego možeš početi odmah.

----------


## artisan

hvala ježić :Smile: 
ma rekao mi je dr da danas i sutra imamo odnos još a da počnem od nedjelje sa utićima, tako da ću tako i napravit. a za estrofem mi nije ništa rekao, a ja ga zaboravila pitat. ništa, pitat ću ga sutra. Da, on je inače za debljanje endometrija

----------


## ptica1

> Evo, ja sam obavila prvu aih danas. Bilo je ok, kratko, i mrvicu me zapeklo, inače sve ok. Endometrij i folikuli su bili danas odlični. Sad čekamo, 10.4. radimo test...
> Jedino sam zaboravila pitat doktora da li nastavljam i dalje s estrofemom, pa ako je netko uzimao, molim da mi kaže, pretpostavljam da nastavljam pit. Utriće moram također uzimat od nedjelje 3 x 2.


Od srca ti želim da ti prva bude i dobitna. 
Iz svog posta zaključujem da su ti radili uzv prije aih? Dali sam u pravu?
Ja sam u Petrovoj i meni prije aih nisu radili uzv, što je meni totalno glupo. 16 dc vodeći folikul mi je bio 23 mm i taj dan naveče sam dobila štopericu i aih normalno nakon 36 h. Ja se bojim da moji folikuli nisu pukli prije aih s obzirom da su bili jako veliki!!!!!!!!

----------


## ptica1

Ispričavam se krivo sam napisala, ne iz svog nego iz tvog posta sam zaključila.

----------


## eva133

*ptica* na vv se isto radi ultrazvuk prije aiha.
Rade oni inseminaciju i ako su folikuli pukli. Samo ajd ti sad znaj kad su pukli.

----------


## ptica1

> *ptica* na vv se isto radi ultrazvuk prije aiha.
> Rade oni inseminaciju i ako su folikuli pukli. Samo ajd ti sad znaj kad su pukli.


Na vv se radi ultrazvuk, u Perovoj ne.
Gdje još rade ultrazvuk?

----------


## tikki

*Ptica*, ni meni u petrovoj nisu radilu uzv prije (oba puta), što je meni baš žao jer bi se bolje osjećala da mi kažu:"evo, vaši folikuli samo što nisu puknuli..." onda mislim da bi s puno više nade čekala tu betu, ovako... uopće nisam bila sigurna da smo dobar timing imali (prvi puta).

----------


## ptica1

Ja ću pitati dr sada kada budem išla  zašto nije napravljen uzv prije aih i dali će mi ga ovaj puta raditi?
Nemam šta izgubiti ako pitam, barm ću biti osobno mirnija. Meni se sve čini da oni to rade "reda radi" sve kao na pokretnoj traci.

----------


## tina2701

> Na vv se radi ultrazvuk, u Perovoj ne.
> Gdje još rade ultrazvuk?


 ..ja sam ga u Osijeku radila...baš jučer jer je ovavaj ciklus AIH...



> Ja ću pitati dr sada kada budem išla  zašto nije napravljen uzv prije aih i dali će mi ga ovaj puta raditi?
> Nemam šta izgubiti ako pitam, barm ću biti osobno mirnija. Meni se sve čini da oni to rade "reda radi" sve kao na pokretnoj traci.


kod kojeg dr si ako si u Osijeku???

----------


## MASLINA1973

Ptica1, posve se slažem s tobom. I ja sam, analizirajući prvi AIH, došla do zaključka da smo možda ipak mogli imati dobitni AIH da su ponovili UZV. Dr. mi je u četvrtak rekla da dođem u ponedjeljak na AIH, a možda sam ipak trebala doći npr. u subotu na uzv, pa tek onda isto popodne primiti štopericu. No, prvi put je prvi put, idući put ću biti koncentriranija (nadam se) i spremnija za pitanja.

----------


## tina2701

sad tek vidim da si u petrovoj....  :Razz:

----------


## eva133

Cure, nama štopericu daju na zadnjoj folikulometriji. Znači kad nas pregleda i vidi kakvo je stanje, onda ti kaže kad je štoperica.
Prije aiha obavezno gledanje. Evo sad u ovom postupku nisam znala jel idem na aih ili ivf dok me doktor to jutro nije pregledao. Bilo bi da je puknuo aih, a budući da nije ivf.

----------


## artisan

da ptica, meni je doktor na dan aih, prije samog postupka napravio još jedan uzv, i folikuli nisu još bili pukli tada.

----------


## ježić

Meni je zadnja folikulometrija bila 12dc, štoperica 13 dan i AIH 15 dan. Nikakav pregled više nije bio prije same inseminacije, i moram priznati da mi je to žao, jer vidim da je na nekim drugim mjestima to normalno.

----------


## eva133

> Meni je zadnja folikulometrija bila 12dc, štoperica 13 dan i AIH 15 dan. Nikakav pregled više nije bio prije same inseminacije, i moram priznati da mi je to žao, jer vidim da je na nekim drugim mjestima to normalno.


Naš doktor je još mlad i radi sve školski što je u biti i dobro. 
Ne znam ima li kod vas uspješnosti iz aiha. Koliko ja vidim kod nas baš i nema :Sad:

----------


## ježić

> Naš doktor je još mlad i radi sve školski što je u biti i dobro. 
> Ne znam ima li kod vas uspješnosti iz aiha. Koliko ja vidim kod nas baš i nema


Sve mi se čini da AIH ništa, a malo sam gledala i liste trudnica, nema ih baš općenito puno iz Petrove u prošloj godini, kako se meni čini. To me baš ne ohrabruje.

Što se tiče naše doktorice, nije baš tako mlada, ali mislim da su ove dvije inseminacije (u našem slučaju) logična stepenica koju moramo napraviti s obzirom na dijagnozu i uopće da vidi kako reagiram na lijekove. Samo se nadam da me neće više mrcvariti njima, ako i ovaj ne uspije :Sad:

----------


## ptica1

Prijavljujem M, moram priznati da sam se iznenadila došla je bez ikakvih simptoma mislila sam da ću dobiti tek za nekih tjedan dana. Ali je jako obilna i bolna što za mene inače nije slučaj. U utorak 5.4. prva folikulometrija. Ne mogu vjerovati da mi se i ovaj ciklus svi dani poklapaju kao i u prošlom ciklusu.

Eva133 i artisan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vašu ß

----------


## eva133

*Ježić i ptica* sretno cure.

----------


## martinstoss

evo i mene da vam se napokon pridružim. pratim vas 2 mjeseca, tj. otkad smo mm i ja ušli u postupak. imali 2 neuspjela AIH, a sve ok, on ima ED i to je sve. I ja sam šizila što me dr. gleda na UZV samo 9. i 11. dan, a na dan postupka ništa. 26.03. smo išli na 3. AIH i pogledao me, folikul bio 21mm i sad se nadam da je pogodio trenutak, iako tada nije mogao vidit je li puknuo ili ne, ali valjda zna šta radi. Cure, svima vam držim fige i želim vam da vam se ostvare želje.

----------


## eva133

*martinstoss* kako nije mogao vidjeti jel pukao?
Ako te gledao na ultrazvuk to bi se trebalo vidjeti. Mada nema veze za aih i ako je pukao folikul.

----------


## martinstoss

pardon, krivo sam se ozrazila. vidio je folikul od 21 mm koji NIJE puknuo, pa sad ne znam ima li to ikakvog utjecaja na uspjeh, jer je AIH bio taj dan kad još nije puknuo.

----------


## martinstoss

> Kakva su vaša iskustva s prvom m nakon AIH? U mom slučaju to uopće nije bila uobičajena m, nego slabije 2-3 dana, a potom još uvijek (9 dan!) sukrvica. 
> I je li sljedeća m dolazi uglavnom u uobičajenom terminu ili su pak češća odstupanja?


Meni je oba puta stigla 2 dana nakon što sam prestala stavljat Utriće i bila je slabija i kraća nego ona prirodna, trajala mi je 3 dana, a inače mi prirodno traje 5 dana.

----------


## ježić

> *Ježić i ptica* sretno cure.


*Eva*, datum je visoko... Ja mislim na tebe i držim palce!!!

*Ptica*, nije bitno što se svi dani poklapaju ko u prošlom ciklusu, važno je da se poklopi drugačije beta :Very Happy: . Ja sam na prvoj folikulometriji 31.3. Sve je to tu negdje...

----------


## eva133

Cure, jučer sam napravila test. Negativan je. 
Eto šta da vam kažem.
Hvala vam na podršci.

----------


## artisan

eva baš mi je žao :Love: 
(a nije malo rano za test, vidim da betu trebaš radit 1.4.)

----------


## eva133

> eva baš mi je žao
> (a nije malo rano za test, vidim da betu trebaš radit 1.4.)


Jučer je bio 12dnt. Već bi se trebalo vidjeti.

----------


## MASLINA1973

*Eva* draga, žao mi je. Ma, baš mi je jako, jako žao :Heart:

----------


## eva133

> *Eva* draga, žao mi je. Ma, baš mi je jako, jako žao


I meni je žao, ali uspjet ću i ja jednom.

----------


## ValaMala

*eva*, tek 12dnt, popodnevni urin i još neki turbo jeftini test koji je vjerojatno vrlo slabo osjetljiv. Nemoj još pokopati svaku nadu, ok?

----------


## ina33

Cure, na temu AIH-a samo bih htjela reći nemojte se s tim pretjerivati (mislim da je standardna svjetska preporuka ne više od 3, ako ne uspije - IVF). Upsješnost po postuku je nekih 8-10 posto, IVF standardno (prije našeg zakona novog, restriktivnog) 30% po postpuku. Sretno svima, sreća je najbitnija! Također, što veće godine žene, to manje AIH-ova (tipa u 40-tima je direktan upad na IVF, bez obzira što je "sve OK" s jajovodima, to je ESHRE preporuka).

----------


## ptica1

Eva, jako mi je žao, ali glavu gore i dalje u pobjede.

----------


## ježić

*Eva*, slažem se s ValomMalom. Ja ti neću još reći "žao mi je" jer mislim da bi se mogla prevariti. Ajde ti lijepo izdrži još malo do bete, pa ćemo onda svi žaliti ako treba! :Wink:

----------


## ježić

> Cure, na temu AIH-a samo bih htjela reći nemojte se s tim pretjerivati (mislim da je standardna svjetska preporuka ne više od 3, ako ne uspije - IVF). Upsješnost po postuku je nekih 8-10 posto, IVF standardno (prije našeg zakona novog, restriktivnog) 30% po postpuku. Sretno svima, sreća je najbitnija! Također, što veće godine žene, to manje AIH-ova (tipa u 40-tima je direktan upad na IVF, bez obzira što je "sve OK" s jajovodima, to je ESHRE preporuka).


E da. Ja se isto nadam da mi je ovo zadnji AIH; pogotovo ako nije dobitni!

----------


## ptica1

Ježić, jesi se upisala za ivf?
Ja sam prije nego što smo počeli sa aih dr je rekla da se upišem za ivf, a do tada ćemo pokušati sa aih. Upisana sam za 6. mj.

----------


## ježić

Ne, nisam se upisala jer ja poslije bete nisam ni vidla doktoricu. Samo sam telefonom dogovorila da idem odmah u još jedan pokušaj. Idem preksutra na prvu folikulometriju pa ću probati ispipati kakav je plan za dalje.

----------


## ptica1

Sretno preksutra nadam se da ćeš to riještiti onako kako želiš. Ja sam sa svojom dr dogovorila da se upišem kada sam bila na dogovoru za prvi aih to je bilo u 2. mj.

----------


## ježić

Hvala ti! Vidjet ću što će reći.

----------


## martinstoss

> Cure, na temu AIH-a samo bih htjela reći nemojte se s tim pretjerivati (mislim da je standardna svjetska preporuka ne više od 3, ako ne uspije - IVF). Upsješnost po postuku je nekih 8-10 posto, IVF standardno (prije našeg zakona novog, restriktivnog) 30% po postpuku. Sretno svima, sreća je najbitnija! Također, što veće godine žene, to manje AIH-ova (tipa u 40-tima je direktan upad na IVF, bez obzira što je "sve OK" s jajovodima, to je ESHRE preporuka).


Mene zanima kako vam uspije dobiti IVF nakon neuspjelih AIHova, jer smo mm i ja imali 2 neuspjela, pa sam ja molila doktora da idemo odmah na IVF zbog postotka uspješnosti postupka, a on nije htio, da probamo još AIH, pa ako ne uspije da se odmorimo preko ljeta, pa tek onda na IVF. I još moram napomenuti da idemo kod privatnika.

----------


## martinstoss

> Cure, jučer sam napravila test. Negativan je. 
> Eto šta da vam kažem.
> Hvala vam na podršci.


Idi vadit betu. Ti kućni testovi znaju bit nepouzdani i kasnije, a pogotovo tako rano.

----------


## ježić

*martinstoss*, Ovisi dosta i o dijagnozi koju ti i TM imate. Kod mene, kao što vidiš u potpisu, problem anovulacije i PCOS, kod MM sve ok. Ispada da dobro reagiram na blagu stimulaciju, pa je onda i AIH logičan izbor za start, bez obzira na statistike uspješnosti. U slučaju nekih većih komplikacija ili loše reakcije na terapiju, veća je vjerojatnost da će te doktori prije poslati na IVF. No svejedno, čini mi se da je uglavnom praksa da te nakon 2-3 neuspješna više ne maltretiraju inseminacijama.

----------


## martinstoss

> *martinstoss*, Ovisi dosta i o dijagnozi koju ti i TM imate. Kod mene, kao što vidiš u potpisu, problem anovulacije i PCOS, kod MM sve ok. Ispada da dobro reagiram na blagu stimulaciju, pa je onda i AIH logičan izbor za start, bez obzira na statistike uspješnosti. U slučaju nekih većih komplikacija ili loše reakcije na terapiju, veća je vjerojatnost da će te doktori prije poslati na IVF. No svejedno, čini mi se da je uglavnom praksa da te nakon 2-3 neuspješna više ne maltretiraju inseminacijama.


Aha, ok, hvala ti na info. Strpit ću se malo da vidim jel uspio zadnji AIH, pa ću onda vidjet šta dalje. Ja sam imala povišen PRL, a mm ima malo smanjen broj pokretnih spermija ( već je u nekim zrelijim godinama-44), ali ništa strašno. Ja sam svoj PRL spustila, pa će valjda bit sve ok.

----------


## ježić

Znači, zapravo problem isto s ovulacijama. Ako si spustila prolaktin, a pokretljivost je OK, mislim da nema razloga da te doktor više šalje na AIH, ukoliko ovaj ne uspije. Sretno!

----------


## artisan

imam jedno pitanje, moram uzimati utrogestan 3x2 vaginalno poslje aih. Međutim kako radim stavim ih ujutro oko pola 7, popodne tek oko 16:30, i navečer prije spavanja, oko 10 negdje. jel to ok, ili kod njih treba biti pravilan razmak od 8 sati? (bojim se da od jutarnjeg do popodnevnog nije prevelik razmak)

----------


## ina33

Mislim da ti je to više-manje svejedno i OK. Doktori preporučaju leći pola sata nakon toga, ali, konkretno u Sloveniji, ako nema punkcije stanice (a u AIH-u je nema) niti nema utrogestana u priči... tako da ti ta priča s utrogestanima u AIH-u definitivno nije "o glavu" da bi sad ti to nešto mogla bitno zeznut. Ima jedan topic na nekom od srpskijh foruma "sve o magičnom progestoronu" di dr. kritizira široku upotrebu utrića i... u biti.. kaže da je indiciran samo kod vrlo rijetko dokazanih defekata lutealne faze ili kod IVF-a, ali kad ima punkcije jajne stanice... znači ne kod transfera smrznutih embrija, ne kod ovih "sekundarnih IVF-ova" sa zamrznutim stanicama koji se rade kod nas.

Sretno i ne razbijaj glavu sa satnicom utrića!

----------


## artisan

hvala ina33 :Wink:

----------


## ValaMala

Nama su uvijek rekli isto, onu dozu nakon koje ne možeš odležati, jednostavno uzmi oralno umjesto vaginalno - samo obavezno nešto pojedi jer izazivaju mučninu

----------


## ina33

I nekome se od toga jako spava... ono... mene su na poslu nakon oralnog uzimanja pitali što mi je, samo sam se cerekala kao reggeae yo man, a inače sam histerik. Kad sam bila trudna jednom sam usred nečeg legla i zaspala (na utrićima). Po mom iskustvu - jače od normabela 2 mg, pa uzmite i to u obzir prilikom apliciranja oralno ili vaginalno.

----------


## ValaMala

Takve efekte ima samo ako se uzima oralno, vaginalno ne bi trebalo uzrokovati nikakve simptome. Ali slažem se, nakon što ih uzmem oralno, jao što se lijepo spava...  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Vaginalno nekima izazivaju gljivice. Da, nema te pospanosti vaginalno... ali oralno... moram priznat, jednom sam ih krknula (ostatke neke terapije) kad nisam mogla navečer zaspat (nisam bila u postupku). Ali... to naravno ne preporučam. Htjela sam samo predočiti koliko je nekima jako to njihovo omamljujuće djelovanje.

----------


## ptica1

Meni su u ljekarnoj rekli ako se uzima po jedan onda može oralno, a s obzirom da sam ja koristila po dva rekla je nikako 2 komada uzimati oralno već samo vaginalno.

----------


## artisan

ja ih od nedjelje stavljam vaginalno, i mrvu mi se spava više nego inače, ali ništa značajno. i jako mi je napuhnut trbuh, valjda od njih

----------


## ježić

A ja od utrogestana nisam nikad imala ama baš nikakvih nuspojava, ni oralno ni vaginalno. Zapravo, od njih baš nikakve koristi osim što mi poremete ionako loš ciklus.
Ali kad doktor tako napiše, naravno da se držim protokola.

----------


## martinstoss

Hej, Ježić, jel ti imaš AIH 11.4. ili tada vadiš betu?

----------


## ptica1

Artisan, i meni je trbuh bio užasno napuhan.

----------


## artisan

meni i inače u drugom dijelu ciklusa zna bit malo napuhnut, ali ovo..., baš mi je dosta napuhnut.

----------


## ježić

> Hej, Ježić, jel ti imaš AIH 11.4. ili tada vadiš betu?


Ne, 4 u potpisu znači 4. mjesec, a 11 znači 2011. godina. Postupak je 3.11, a beta će biti dva tjedna iza toga.

----------


## tina2701

...ja čekam svoj prvi aih..nedjelja il ponedjeljak....nadam se uspjehu  :Wink:  a to želim i vama... :Klap:

----------


## ježić

> Ne, 4 u potpisu znači 4. mjesec, a 11 znači 2011. godina. Postupak je *3.11*, a beta će biti dva tjedna iza toga.


Ajme što sam smotana. Postopak je *3.4*., a beta će biti dva tjedna iza toga.

----------


## martinstoss

> Ajme što sam smotana. Postopak je *3.4*., a beta će biti dva tjedna iza toga.


Aha, sad mi je jasno, sinoć sam već mislila da sam totalni idiot kad opet ne razumijem, pa te nisam ni htjela ponovo pitat. Ajde, onda nas ima puno tu negdje blizu. Držim ti fige i svim ostalim curama kojima se bliži postupak ili dan be!

----------


## martinstoss

oho, ima još netko tko ima dosta starijeg mužića... Kad budeš išla u postupak, budi mirna, opuštena i nasmijana, zamišljaj kako mali plivači putuju i sreću jajašce, itd. Ja sam u prva 2 postupka išla totalno nervozna i histerična i ostala sam takva sve do bete, pa mislim da je to razlog ili jedan od razloga neuspjeha. Misli pozitivno! Želim ti puno sreće i da ti uspije tvoj 1. AIH, tako da ga nećeš ni pamtit po broju nego samo AIH, jedan jedini...  :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

..hvala *martinstoss*....ma mirna sam sada..nakon što sam preživjela histeriju s markerima...sjebali mi nalaz i bio pozitivan na hepatitis c...ponovila...sad je negativan....živci smireni...i sad samo čekam....folikul na 18,9 mm danas....sutra još ništa od aih-a...sutra možda štoperica...i ja se nadam da će uspjeti...

----------


## martinstoss

> ..hvala *martinstoss*....ma mirna sam sada..nakon što sam preživjela histeriju s markerima...sjebali mi nalaz i bio pozitivan na hepatitis c...ponovila...sad je negativan....živci smireni...i sad samo čekam....folikul na 18,9 mm danas....sutra još ništa od aih-a...sutra možda štoperica...i ja se nadam da će uspjeti...


A čekaj, jesu li te stimulirali Klomifenom ili ideš na AIH u prirodnom ciklusu? Pitam, jer bi meni moj doktor već dao štopericu kad bi bili 18 mm.

----------


## tina2701

da...stimulacija klomifenom...al nisam baš najbolje reagirala...jedan folikul....a ne pusaju svima folikuli na 20 mm..tak da se pratim i trakicama...koje su dosad negativne....a postoji mogućnost da ću čak ići i bez štoperice....svaki dan se čujem s doktorom...možda me rastežu preko vikenda.... :Cekam:

----------


## martinstoss

Aha! Ma, ništa se ne brini! Ja sam u 2 klomifenska ciklusa imala po 2 folikula, ali nemam PCOS, možda zato slabije reagiraš, ali to ti ništa ne znači. Moj doktor je puno zadovoljniji kad ima manje folikula, jer je tad opasnost od višestrukih trudnoća, koje su valjda rizičnije, puno manja. Treći AIH sam radila u prirodnom ciklusu i imala, normalno, 1 folikul. Doktor mi je napravio inseminaciju kad je bio 21 mm i bez štoperice, pa ja nemam pooooojma kad je puknuo. Dan prije AIHa mi je LH  test bio pozitivan. Vjerojatno ćeš sutra, preksutra na AIH. Držim ti fige!

----------


## martinstoss

Curke, upomoć! Kako ću skinut bepsku sliku s interneta i stavit je za svoj avatar? Vaša tehnološki zaostala  :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

> Curke, upomoć! Kako ću skinut bepsku sliku s interneta i stavit je za svoj avatar? Vaša tehnološki zaostala


..najjednostavnije ti je skinut je na komp i onda stavit ovdje...

..danas u 22 h štoperica..i AIH u utorak....

----------


## martinstoss

> ..najjednostavnije ti je skinut je na komp i onda stavit ovdje...
> 
> ..danas u 22 h štoperica..i AIH u utorak....


OK, hvala ti! Ajde, draga, super za utorak. Drži se i samo mirno.

----------


## ptica1

Tina, sretno sutra i da bude uspješno.

----------


## tikki

> Tina, sretno sutra i da bude uspješno.


Veeeeliki X na ovo!

----------


## tina2701

> OK, hvala ti! Ajde, draga, super za utorak. Drži se i samo mirno.





> Tina, sretno sutra i da bude uspješno.





> Veeeeliki X na ovo!


hvala vam...sad na tuširanje i spavanje.... :Joggler:

----------


## tina2701

> OK, hvala ti! Ajde, draga, super za utorak. Drži se i samo mirno.





> Tina, sretno sutra i da bude uspješno.





> Veeeeliki X na ovo!


 ...hvala vam...sad pod tuš i na spavanje

----------


## MASLINA1973

Nedavno sam pročitala kako je jedna od vas napisala da joj je ovo ipak najdraži topic... E pa i meni je... Uglavnom, danas sam bila kod dr. Dogovorili smo se da ćemo u travnju pokušati inseminaciju u prirodnom ciklusu (očito nije oduševljen reakcijom u veljači), a potom, ne uspije li - čekati tablete i prije ljeta upustiti se u prvi IVF. Budući da inseminaciju predviđa za točno 14. dan, ne mogu se oteti dojmu da sam prošli put ipak uranila jer je folikulometrija bila 8. dan, a AIH 12. dan. A možda se samo tješim. Uglavnom, bildam se sokom od cikle i mukom je pijem, ali svakodnevno ispijem pola litre. 
I još nešto - ovaj put ću tražiti UZV na sam dan AIH. I sve to bi lako moglo biti odmah poslije Uskrsa. Naravno, ne počne li ciklus ranije pa se sve poremeti...

----------


## verkica

bok cure nova saM NA FORUMU ISLA SAM NA INSEMINACIJU I NIJE USPJELA FOLIKULI MI PUCAJU ALI SE ZUTO TIJELO NE PRETVORI U PLOD IMALI TKO TAKVA ISKUSTVA POOOZZZZ

----------


## ježić

Maslina, ja isto ne volim ciklu. Probaj piti čaj od vrkute ili jesti svježi ananas.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Ježić, oh, ta cikla... Ipak, moram izdržati jer sam na poslu i po deset sati pa mi je ipak zgodnije tako piti, nego nositi čaj od doma (nemamo priručnu kuhinju) ili pak rezati si ananas. To ću uvesti za vikend, kao svojevrsnu nagradu :Smile: 
Mislim na tebe i držim fige da beta bude velika i duplajuća :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Cure pažljivo s čajevima, osobito vrkutom i maruljom dok ste u postupcima i nikako ne miješati s bilo kakvom stimulacijom, čak ni klomifenima. Bolje je držati se voća i povrća, tipa ta cikla (ima u DM-u u tetrapaku jako fini sok od cikle, ne osjeti se onako zemljani okus, 10kn) i ananas. Pusa svima i puno puno sreće!

----------


## artisan

jutro cure, cjelu noć me bolilo iza gdje je bubreg, nisam se nikako mogla namjestiti i nisam se uopće naspavala. Inače nemam još nikakvih simptoma trudnoće, čak me ni (.)(.) ne bole, samo trbuh ponekad zaboli i napuhan je jako. Ima netko iskustva s to boli iza, kod bubrega?
Još malo do testa...

----------


## maca papucarica

> bok cure nova saM NA FORUMU ISLA SAM NA INSEMINACIJU I NIJE USPJELA FOLIKULI MI PUCAJU ALI SE ZUTO TIJELO NE PRETVORI U PLOD IMALI TKO TAKVA ISKUSTVA POOOZZZZ


Ne znam što je kod tebe točno problem , ali pretpostavljam da si htjela reći da imaš ovulaciju i unatoč inseminaciji ne dolazi do začeća. To nije ništa čudno jer je uspješnost inseminacije oko 14 %, a postotak trudnoće u prirodnom ciklusu kod normalno plodnih parova u jednom ciklusu oko 20 %. Znači, veća je vjerojatnost da do trudnoće neće doći nego da hoće.
Inače, žuto tijelo se ne pretvara u plod, nego pucanjem folikula dolazi do izbacivanja jajašca u jajovod, gdje dolazi do oplodnje, pa to oplođeno jajašce putuje i ugnježđuje se u maternici, a na mjestu puknutog folikula formira se žuto tijelo koje nastavlja lučiti hormone koji (p)održavaju trudnoću do 12 tjedna.

----------


## ježić

> Ne znam što je kod tebe točno problem , ali pretpostavljam da si htjela reći da imaš ovulaciju i unatoč inseminaciji ne dolazi do začeća. To nije ništa čudno jer je uspješnost inseminacije oko 14 %, a postotak trudnoće u prirodnom ciklusu kod normalno plodnih parova u jednom ciklusu oko 20 %. Znači, veća je vjerojatnost da do trudnoće neće doći nego da hoće.
> Inače, žuto tijelo se ne pretvara u plod, nego pucanjem folikula dolazi do izbacivanja jajašca u jajovod, gdje dolazi do oplodnje, pa to oplođeno jajašce putuje i ugnježđuje se u maternici, a na mjestu puknutog folikula formira se žuto tijelo koje nastavlja lučiti hormone koji (p)održavaju trudnoću do 12 tjedna.


Samo bih se nadovezala na macu papučaricu. Ako do oplodnje ne dođe, žuto tijelo polako počne propadati i njegova funkcija potpuno prestaje početkom nove menstruacije.
*Verkica*, a isto zapravo nisam razumijela koji je točno problem, odnosno tvoj upit? Kakva ti je dijagnoza i na kakvom postupku si točno bila?

----------


## kordica

> bok cure nova saM NA FORUMU ISLA SAM NA INSEMINACIJU I NIJE USPJELA FOLIKULI MI PUCAJU ALI SE ZUTO TIJELO NE PRETVORI U PLOD IMALI TKO TAKVA ISKUSTVA POOOZZZZ


wtf??  ja sam išla na inseminaciju tri puta i nije uspjelo nijednom. ne daj se da te zavlače, izbori se za sebe




> Cure pažljivo s čajevima, osobito vrkutom i maruljom dok ste u postupcima i nikako ne miješati s bilo kakvom stimulacijom, čak ni klomifenima. Bolje je držati se voća i povrća, tipa ta cikla (ima u DM-u u tetrapaku jako fini sok od cikle, ne osjeti se onako zemljani okus, 10kn) i ananas. Pusa svima i puno puno sreće!


 Kaaaj?? meni su rekli da smijem piti čajeve sa klomifenima, ja sam pila vrkutu i marulju prvi dio ciklusa s klomifenima i doktor je bio oduševljen debljinom endometrija i plodnom sluzi


btw. moja današnja beta 2,39, a sad u nove pobjede

----------


## tina2701

*kordice...*sve sam ti već rekla  :Love: 

...AIH prošao ...sad mirujem...baš me zaboljelo a i sad imam neke grčeve.... :Shock:

----------


## martinstoss

> *kordice...*sve sam ti već rekla 
> 
> ...AIH prošao ...sad mirujem...baš me zaboljelo a i sad imam neke grčeve....


Nprmalno je da imaš grčeve nakon AIH. Samo ti fino lezi i odmaraj.

----------


## martinstoss

> Nedavno sam pročitala kako je jedna od vas napisala da joj je ovo ipak najdraži topic... E pa i meni je... Uglavnom, danas sam bila kod dr. Dogovorili smo se da ćemo u travnju pokušati inseminaciju u prirodnom ciklusu (očito nije oduševljen reakcijom u veljači), a potom, ne uspije li - čekati tablete i prije ljeta upustiti se u prvi IVF. Budući da inseminaciju predviđa za točno 14. dan, ne mogu se oteti dojmu da sam prošli put ipak uranila jer je folikulometrija bila 8. dan, a AIH 12. dan. A možda se samo tješim. Uglavnom, bildam se sokom od cikle i mukom je pijem, ali svakodnevno ispijem pola litre. 
> I još nešto - ovaj put ću tražiti UZV na sam dan AIH. I sve to bi lako moglo biti odmah poslije Uskrsa. Naravno, ne počne li ciklus ranije pa se sve poremeti...


Ne mora značit da je bilo prerano. Doktor ti prati  rast folikula UZV-om i kad smatra da su dovoljno veliki da ti štopericu da izazove završno sazrijevanje i pucanje folikula. To varira od ciklusa do ciklusa, jer folikuli ne rastu uvijek istom brzinom. Važno je da te prati na UZV i, da, nije loša ideja tražit UZV na sami dan AIH-a. Puno sreće sljedeći put!

----------


## ValaMala

> wtf??  ja sam išla na inseminaciju tri puta i nije uspjelo nijednom. ne daj se da te zavlače, izbori se za sebe
> 
> 
>  Kaaaj?? meni su rekli da smijem piti čajeve sa klomifenima, ja sam pila vrkutu i marulju prvi dio ciklusa s klomifenima i doktor je bio oduševljen debljinom endometrija i plodnom sluzi
> 
> 
> btw. moja današnja beta 2,39, a sad u nove pobjede


Žao mi je zbog bete, bravo što jurišaš odmah dalje, tako treba! 

Ne znam, drago mi je da nisi imala nikakvih negativnih iskustava, ali ovo što sam ja proučavala i čitala o čajevima je to da su korisni kada prirodno pokušavaš začeti, za regulaciju ciklusa, endometrij (premda marulju nikako ne piti nakon ovulaciije...), ali apsolutno ih se ne smije miješati s bilo kakvom stimulacijom. To mi je između ostalog potvrdio i moj ginekolog i 2 mpo doktora.

----------


## martinstoss

[QUOTE=maca papucarica;1859578]Ne znam što je kod tebe točno problem , ali pretpostavljam da si htjela reći da imaš ovulaciju i unatoč inseminaciji ne dolazi do začeća. To nije ništa čudno jer je uspješnost inseminacije oko 14 %, a postotak trudnoće u prirodnom ciklusu kod normalno plodnih parova u jednom ciklusu oko 20 %. Znači, veća je vjerojatnost da do trudnoće neće doći nego da hoće.
Joj, kad se samo sjetim onih pustih tinejdžerskih časopisa koje sam nekad čitala na ovu temu. Može se zatrudnit i na ovaj način, i na onaj način, i ako dečko ne svrši, itd. itd., skoro pa da žena može ostat trudna čim legne kraj muškarca. A vidi sad ovo, ciljaš dane, proizvodiš više jajašaca nego što bi prirodno, inseminacijom se premoste sve prepreke za spermije... i onda 15% uspješnosti. E, pa fakat ne kužim!

----------


## maca papucarica

> Joj, kad se samo sjetim onih pustih tinejdžerskih časopisa koje sam nekad čitala na ovu temu. Može se zatrudnit i na ovaj način, i na onaj način, i ako dečko ne svrši, itd. itd., skoro pa da žena može ostat trudna čim legne kraj muškarca. A vidi sad ovo, ciljaš dane, proizvodiš više jajašaca nego što bi prirodno, inseminacijom se premoste sve prepreke za spermije... i onda 15% uspješnosti. E, pa fakat ne kužim!


 To ti se, draga moja, zove sreća! Meni moj mpo svaki put kad mu se javim za štopericu kaže sretno i mislim da je 100 % u pravu. A treba uzeti u obzir da su ovi postoci statistika, a statistika je majka svih zaheba.

----------


## martinstoss

> To ti se, draga moja, zove sreća! Meni moj mpo svaki put kad mu se javim za štopericu kaže sretno i mislim da je 100 % u pravu. A treba uzeti u obzir da su ovi postoci statistika, a statistika je majka svih zaheba.


 :Smile:  Heh! Ma, da, u pravu si!

----------


## martinstoss

btw. moja današnja beta 2,39, a sad u nove pobjede[/QUOTE]


Baš mi je žao! Želim ti da budeš hrabra za dalje i da uspije sljedeći put. Btw, zašto si u potpisu napisala "ja: sve ok (valjda)?

----------


## tina2701

> Nprmalno je da imaš grčeve nakon AIH. Samo ti fino lezi i odmaraj.


neki su mi rekli da nemaju nikakve bolove a neki da ipak nešto osjete...zato sam se iznenadila....  :Smile: 

sad još samo čekati...rekao mi mpo...beta na 16 dpo....a to je 21.04.  :Grin:

----------


## martinstoss

> neki su mi rekli da nemaju nikakve bolove a neki da ipak nešto osjete...zato sam se iznenadila.... 
> 
> sad još samo čekati...rekao mi mpo...beta na 16 dpo....a to je 21.04.


Mene je 1.put dosta boljelo jer nisam znala šta mogu očekivat, pa sam se sva ukočila. 2. put sam već znala šta me čeka, pa sam se psihički pripremila i opustila se, ali sam svejedno imala poslije grčeve. E, a treći put mi je AIH igrom slučaja, tj. zbog preuranjene ovulacije radio drugi doktor i ne znam je li stvar toga ili nečeg drugog, ali nisam ni osjetila. Vidiš, ni kod iste osobe nije svaki put isto. Ali nije to ništa, grčevi će brzo proć, meni je ipak najgore ovo čekanje. 1. tjedan tako-tako, ali 2.....nikad kraja. Tebi pak želim da ti vrijeme brzo prođe i da se ugodno iznenadiš.

----------


## martinstoss

> jutro cure, cjelu noć me bolilo iza gdje je bubreg, nisam se nikako mogla namjestiti i nisam se uopće naspavala. Inače nemam još nikakvih simptoma trudnoće, čak me ni (.)(.) ne bole, samo trbuh ponekad zaboli i napuhan je jako. Ima netko iskustva s to boli iza, kod bubrega?
> Još malo do testa...


Hej! Nisam 100% sigurna, ali možda ti je ta bol reakcija na stimulaciju. Ipak su svi ti organi tamo negdje blizu. Čitala sam još da neke žene u ranoj trudnoći, dok još ni ne znaju da su trudne, osjećaju bol u donjem dijelu stomaka sa jedne strane, kao bol jajnika, pa sad...Nadam se, iskreno, da ti je od ovog drugog. Kako inače podnosiš ovo čekanje? Ja vadim betu 09.04., iako mi je sestra rekla da radije pričekam ponedjeljak, ali ne znam hoću li uspjet izdržat. Jooooooj, kako ja želim da ovaj put uspije, i sebi i svim curkama. Btw, za nedostatak simptoma se ne brini, jer ih uglavnom tako rano ni nema.

----------


## artisan

martinstoss hvala na odgovoru, spooooro mi prolaze dani. Ja ću radit test u nedjelju to mi je 16 dpo, a betu u ponedjeljak.
i ja nam svima držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~
tina2701 i mene je bolila malo aih, iznenadila sam se, baš me zapeklo dosta, i grčilo me mrvicu taj dan, poslje više ne

----------


## kordica

> btw. moja današnja beta 2,39, a sad u nove pobjede
> 
> 
> Baš mi je žao! Želim ti da budeš hrabra za dalje i da uspije sljedeći put. Btw, zašto si u potpisu napisala "ja: sve ok (valjda)?


Ja sam hrabra, sljedeća stanica nam je IVF  :Smile: 
napisala sam valjda zato jer nikad ne znaš kaj se događa u tijelu, iako su sve moje pretrage koje sam do sad napravila bile u redu. doduše još neke koje su druge cure radile od mene  nisu ni tražili. zato velim valjda


ovo kvotanje se malo sje.....  :Smile: 
ugl..

----------


## martinstoss

E i kod mene je sve ok sa hormonima, AMH mi je zavidan 42,6, a bebe neeeema. Ne znam postoje li još kakve pretrage koje bi mogla napravit, pa ako netko zna molim da me informira. Inače, danas imam grčeve kao pred mengu, a tek mi je 22. dc. Inače su mi ciklusi redoviti, na 28 dana (dan manje ili dan više). Prethodna 2 ciklusa sam bila na klomifenu, a ovaj mjesec sam se "skinula", pa ne znam ima li to možda veze s tim, jer mi je i ovulacija bila nešto ranije, 11. ili 12. dan, pa ne znam je li se ciklus može skratit od prestanka uzimanja klomifena, pa ako netko šta zna o tome, javite mi, molim vas.

----------


## maca papucarica

Martinstoss, ne znam kako skidanje sa klomića utječe na ciklus (još sam na njima  :Wink: ), ali znam da lutealna faza traje 12-16 dana, tako ako ti je O bila ranije, moguće da ti ciklus bude kraći, a moguće je i da te grčići muče zbog trudnoće! sretno

----------


## tina2701

*>Maco...*ovo _ciljamo_ u potpisu...jel se to odnosi na ciljane odnose ii AIH?? ja sam ciljane odnose preskočila....išla odmah na aih...a isto imam anovulatorne cikluse kao i ti...

----------


## maca papucarica

Aha, ciljamo se odnosi na ciljane odnose. Meni ih dr preporučio s obzirom na problem ne-ovulacije koji smo riješili sa klomićima i nepostojanje dijagnoze kod mm. Prva stepenica, kaže, mada mi se čini da se približavam svom prvom aih-u. Zato vas i pratim, volim biti pripremljena  :Smile: ))

----------


## ježić

> Aha, ciljamo se odnosi na ciljane odnose. Meni ih dr preporučio s obzirom na problem ne-ovulacije koji smo riješili sa klomićima i nepostojanje dijagnoze kod mm. Prva stepenica, kaže, mada mi se čini da se približavam svom prvom aih-u. Zato vas i pratim, volim biti pripremljena ))


Puno sreće želim s ovim ciljanim odnosima! A ako ne upali, želim ti da što prije kreneš na AIH. Po mojem mišljenju, on je zapravo odskočna daska u nekakve ozbiljnije MP postupke. Iskreno, sa statističkim podacima o uspješnosti, ja u AIH sve manje vjerujem. Iako negdje u kraju podsvijesti još titra mala nada, puno izglednije mi se čini da opet ništa neće biti od toga. No, barem vjerujem da ću to poglavlje onda završiti da mogu krenuti dalje, kao što sam rekla, u neki ozbiljniji postupak.

----------


## maca papucarica

Ne znam kolika je baš razlika između uspješnosti aih-a i ciljanih, naravno ako je muški faktor ok...mislim da je to tu negdje. Ne znam, ja se i dalje nadam, mada sam sve bliže mišljenju da neću baš imati neke sreće s tim jednostavnijim postupcima. 
U petak vadim betu, pa ćemo vidjeti, ako opet ne bude ništa, onda ubacujem u četvrtu!

----------


## ježić

Što se tiče uspješnosti jednog i drugog, sve je to tu negdje, iliti (čitaj) vrlo slabo. Ja ti svejedno želim da potučeš te podatke jednom lijepom betom u petak!
I treba misliti pozitivno! Apropos nadanja, meni u potpisu sve piše...

----------


## maca papucarica

Hvala, ježić, i ja vibram za tvoju veeeliku betu, da započneš niz rodinih aih trudnica!

----------


## maca papucarica

Sad sam vidjela da Martinstoss vadi betu prije ježić... ma želim nam svima skoru i školsku trudnoću, da tete bete frcaju po forumima!

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Ne mora značit da je bilo prerano. Doktor ti prati  rast folikula UZV-om i kad smatra da su dovoljno veliki da ti štopericu da izazove završno sazrijevanje i pucanje folikula. To varira od ciklusa do ciklusa, jer folikuli ne rastu uvijek istom brzinom. Važno je da te prati na UZV i, da, nije loša ideja tražit UZV na sami dan AIH-a. Puno sreće sljedeći put!


*Martinstoss*, hvala! Nadam se da će idući put biti uspješan AIH, a i ako ne bude, očekujem što brži IVF jer su očigledno šanse jako male... I tebi želim veliku betu :Smile:

----------


## martinstoss

I ja isto želim svima ogromsku betu, želim vam kao što želim samoj sebi. Iako, ja od jučer imam grčeve kao pred mengu i imam osjećaj da ću svaki čas dobit.

----------


## tina2701

> Aha, ciljamo se odnosi na ciljane odnose. Meni ih dr preporučio s obzirom na problem ne-ovulacije koji smo riješili sa klomićima i nepostojanje dijagnoze kod mm. Prva stepenica, kaže, mada mi se čini da se približavam svom prvom aih-u. Zato vas i pratim, volim biti pripremljena ))


...i kod mene je isti takav slučaj...s mm sve ok...a mene muči pcos (anovulacija,inzulinska rezistencija,povišen PRL)

----------


## martinstoss

Tina, reci mi, molim te, kako si saznala da imaš inzulinsku rezistenciju, na kakve pretrage treba ić, i šta to zapravo znači za začeće?

----------


## tina2701

*Martinstoss*...napravila sam ogtt test na 5 h....i u tih 7 vađenja krvi koliko sam imala pratili su mi inzulin,C-peptid i  GUK.... pa sad svaki dan pijem metformin (2x850 mg)...i ak mi se posreći da ostanem trudna morat ću ga piti do 12 tj trudnoće....

----------


## tina2701

..tek sad vidim da si pitala što znači za začeće...evo ti link pa pročitaj....

----------


## martinstoss

Tina, hvala ti na informacijama. Moj doktor me ne šalje na nikakve pretrage, on pretpostavlja da je sa mnom sve ok jer sam mlada, (a puni forumi mladih osoba sa problemima, nažalost), pa kopam sama. Čak mi nije pogledao prohodnost jajovoda prije AIH, nego tek nakon dva neuspjeha. Ja ti od srca želim da ti se posreći, pa će ti najmanji problem bit to šta piješ taj metformin.

----------


## olea77

pozdrav cure,

imam pitanje,jel koja od vas išla na inseminaciju i primala gonale?
ja u prijašnje dvije inseminacije pila klomifen i imala jednu js i bilo je bez uspjeha.
Sada primam gonale i decapeptyl.

----------


## ježić

Ne, *olea*. Moje obje samo s klomifenom i famoznom Ovitrellkom. Ja sam u prvoj imala 2 folikula, u drugoj 3.
A koliko gonala su ti odredili?

----------


## olea77

Gonale primam od 3-5 dana ciklusa po dva,a 6,7,8 dan po jedan.
Decapeptyl 0,1 mg primam od 2-9 dana ciklusa po jedan.
Deveti dan radim UZV i ako budu veličine 18-20 mm primam štopericu Ovitrelle.
Čitam da uglavnom pijete klomifene pa me zanima jel koja od vas primala navedene inekcije?
Ježić vidim da nisu dugo čekala već odmah u akciju.Držim fige da ovaj puta bude uspjeha.

----------


## tina2701

> Tina, hvala ti na informacijama. Moj doktor me ne šalje na nikakve pretrage, on pretpostavlja da je sa mnom sve ok jer sam mlada, (a puni forumi mladih osoba sa problemima, nažalost), pa kopam sama. Čak mi nije pogledao prohodnost jajovoda prije AIH, nego tek nakon dva neuspjeha. Ja ti od srca želim da ti se posreći, pa će ti najmanji problem bit to šta piješ taj metformin.


..ja sam dosta toga odradila....(sve moguće hormone,ogtt,trombofiliju,ak ne ostanem trudna čeka me MR hipofize u 5 mjesecu...)..stalno nešto kopam....al se gadno moram svađat s gin za uputnice....onda tražim preporuku od MPO i mora mi dati kad dobije napismeno....  :Smile:

----------


## martinstoss

> ..ja sam dosta toga odradila....(sve moguće hormone,ogtt,trombofiliju,ak ne ostanem trudna čeka me MR hipofize u 5 mjesecu...)..stalno nešto kopam....al se gadno moram svađat s gin za uputnice....onda tražim preporuku od MPO i mora mi dati kad dobije napismeno....


Ja ti idem kod vrlo razvikanog privatnika i mislila sam da ću barem za lovu dobit sve šta treba, kad ono...Totalno mi se čini da rutinski radi i polazi od pretpostavki. Ne znam, čula sam iz više izvora da nakon par AIHova ideš na IVF, a ovaj moj će me poslat na IVF tek kad prolupam totalno. Već sam se raspitivala za ZG, pa ako mi sad opet ne uspije odoh ja u beli Zagreb grad. I tako sam sve najbolje i najvažnije stvari u životu riješila na sjeveru i  to jako kvalitetno. Joooj, ja mislim da ću sutra ić vadit betu da se više riješim neizvjesnosti, sutra mi je 13. dpo, pa valjda nije prerano. Jedino se bojim da ću sutra ugledat vješticu, jer me buba u trbuhu već 2 dana, pa neću ni dočekat betu, ali nema veze, bar ću uštedit novce i još jedno beskrajno iščekivanje rezultata. Bweheheheheh! Totalno sam pukla!  :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

A gdje si radila te AIH-e???..mislim da nakon tri nema smisla da se forsira više s njima....i ja mislim vadit betu na 14 dpo iako mi piše da bi trewbala na 16 dpo...tko će dočekat 21.04.

----------


## martinstoss

U Splitu. Eto, moj mpo smatra da bi se ja još trebala patit s tim AIHovima. Nakon 2. neuspjeha sam ga molila da idemo na IVF, čisto zbog postotka uspješnosti. Mislim, on sam mi kaže da je uspješnost AIHa 7-10%, a da su s IVF uspjeli dogurat i do 50%, pa tko bi onda radije išao na nešto gdje ima manje šanse???? Nisu ova dva neuspjela aih-a moja prva razočaranja, svak tko uopće pomisli da se obrati liječniku u vezi toga je već debelo prošao kroz neuspjehe, razočaranja i sumnji da nešto nije u redu, pa...

----------


## maca papucarica

Martinstoss, mislim da smo kod istog razvikanog privatnika... ja sam sa njime jako zadovoljna ali činjenica je da kod njega moraš biti angažirana pacjentica, sve pitati, sve u svemu uvijek biti korak ispred svoje situacije. Mislim da je stvar u tome da oni te aih-ove i ciljane rade manje-više rutinski, što zbog velikog broja pacjenata, što zbog činjenice da je (u većini slučajeva) to samo jedna stepenica koju treba preskočiti na putu do ivf. Iz osobnog iskustva znam da vole raditi dogovorno i da uvažavaju želje pacjenata. Probat će sve prije ivf-a (mada ti sa ivf uzimaju pravu lovu), a ako ne ide, onda njihov "pravi" posao počinje. Mislim da ako te doista u budućnosti čeka ivf, boljih od njih u hr nema. To je, naravno, samo moje mišljenje i razlog zašto sam ja tamo otišla.

----------


## tina2701

..ja sam ciljane preskočila..i moj dr vjeruje da ja nebi trebala imat problema s aih-om ...vjeruje da će mi uspjeti jer sam imala i prirodnu biokemijsku u prvom mjesecu....i nakon nje su mi se svi hormoni posložili na mjesto....odnos LH:FSH mi više nije 2:1 iako imam pcos....

----------


## martinstoss

Znam da su najbolji u HR za IVF, zato to i želim. A ja kad sam god postavila neko pitanje imala sam osjećaj da mu idem na živce i da se nađe uvrijeđen šta mu se kao petljam u posao. Jesi li sigurna da je to isti, jer postoje 2 i potpuno su različiti, kao nebo i zemlja?  :Smile:

----------


## martinstoss

> ..ja sam ciljane preskočila..i moj dr vjeruje da ja nebi trebala imat problema s aih-om ...vjeruje da će mi uspjeti jer sam imala i prirodnu biokemijsku u prvom mjesecu....i nakon nje su mi se svi hormoni posložili na mjesto....odnos LH:FSH mi više nije 2:1 iako imam pcos....


Daj Bože da ti uspije! Samo ne želim nikog ubit u pojam svojim postovima. Znam ja da ima cura kojima uspije od prve, ali ja, nažalost, nisam ta.

----------


## maca papucarica

Postotak aih je mali, ali je to postotak uspješnosti po aih-u. Ponavljanjem aih, postotak uspješnosti raste, kao u ostalom i u prirodnom truđenju (vidi tablicu) http://web.mef.hr/if/alati/racunala/...k_koncep_o.htm.  Ivf koristi jaču stimulaciju koja može imati posljedice te stoga inzistiraju da se prvo odrafe ovi jednostavniji postupci...
Ma to je taj sto posto, nama dlake na jeziku, što na umu to na drumu, neke cure imaju problema sa takvim načinom komunikacije, ali zato što se tiče područja, nema mu ravna + na usluzi je dan noć, od maila, tel, doći kod njega...

----------


## tina2701

Znam....ni ja nisam baš toliko optimistična...ne želim bit u oblacima i onda da kresnem ko kruška s grane....ovak se ne nadam puno i lakše ću prihvatit ako od toga ne bude ništa....

----------


## ježić

> Gonale primam od 3-5 dana ciklusa po dva,a 6,7,8 dan po jedan.
> Decapeptyl 0,1 mg primam od 2-9 dana ciklusa po jedan.
> Deveti dan radim UZV i ako budu veličine 18-20 mm primam štopericu Ovitrelle.
> Čitam da uglavnom pijete klomifene pa me zanima jel koja od vas primala navedene inekcije?
> Ježić vidim da nisu dugo čekala već odmah u akciju.Držim fige da ovaj puta bude uspjeha.


Jel ti inače imaš kratke cikluse?
Meni su uz klomifen na 10dc desni folikuli bili 16 i 15, a lijevi 12. To mi je ujedno bila i zadnja folikulometrija, AIH 13dc. Ja zapravo ni ne znam koliki su bili na taj dan jer mi prije same inseminacije nisu radili UZV, ni prvi put ni sad.
Meni se inače ova tvoja stimulacija čini kao nekakva slabija stimulacija za IVH, a ne AIH. 
Stvarno ne znam. Zbilja prvi put čujem za takvu stimulaciju za AIH.

----------


## martinstoss

> Postotak aih je mali, ali je to postotak uspješnosti po aih-u. Ponavljanjem aih, postotak uspješnosti raste, kao u ostalom i u prirodnom truđenju (vidi tablicu) http://web.mef.hr/if/alati/racunala/...k_koncep_o.htm.  Ivf koristi jaču stimulaciju koja može imati posljedice te stoga inzistiraju da se prvo odrafe ovi jednostavniji postupci...
> Ma to je taj sto posto, nama dlake na jeziku, što na umu to na drumu, neke cure imaju problema sa takvim načinom komunikacije, ali zato što se tiče područja, nema mu ravna + na usluzi je dan noć, od maila, tel, doći kod njega...


Heheh, da, to je on! Nisam znala ovo za uspješnost po postupku, baš ti hvala na informaciji. Ma, volim ja mog doktora na neki način, samo sam nekad ljuta na njega. Tu vrstu komunikacije o kojoj pišeš još nisam probala, još sam malo suzdržana. Joj, kako mi je bila smješna jedna situacija. Nakon 2. neuspjeha, otišli mm i ja kod njega na razgovor i on mi nije htio udovoljit želji za ivf i ja se rasplakala ko kišna godina, šta od razočarenja zbog neuspjeha, šta od razočaranja šta opet idem u isti postupak, šta od pustih hormona koji su me drmali, jer još nisam bila procurila. I to ga je, jadnog, skroz zbunilo. Onda smo 7 dana iza toga išli na HSG, ja se u međuvremenu ohladila, a on me gleda onako iz daleka, kao tata koji se posvađao sa kćeri, pa gleda je li sve ok. Baš mi je bio sladak tada.

----------


## maca papucarica

Ha, ha, ha, da to je on... on je drito u glavu i sa njim triba drito u glavu. Pitaj ga sve što te zanima, samo se pripremi i informiraj, ne voli glupa pitanja (glupa zbog neinformiranosti). Ja kad sam zadnji put bila, zvala ga neka žena da ga nešto pita (hm, očito neku glupost, i to ko zna koji put), a on će joj Gospođo, vi ste stvarno dosadni, rekao sam vam da za takve stvari pitate sestru.

----------


## martinstoss

> Znam....ni ja nisam baš toliko optimistična...ne želim bit u oblacima i onda da kresnem ko kruška s grane....ovak se ne nadam puno i lakše ću prihvatit ako od toga ne bude ništa....


Ma, Tina, budi optimistična i pozitivna. Nema ništa loše ni u tome ni u nadanju, samo moraš uzet u obzir da može bit i neuspješno. Kad sam ja 1. put kontaktirala mog mpo mislila sam da je tu rješenje naših problema i da je to-to, ali dr. nije Bog, i tu sam gadno pogriješila i zato sam nakon neuspjeha tresla ko kruška. Počela sam tada čitat forume i ne znam jesu li me više deprimirali uspjesi ili neuspjesi drugih cura. Sad sam skroz promijenila način razmišljanja, iako, ne mogu reć da nemam svoje žute minute, a dosta mi pomaže ovo dopisivanje s vama.

----------


## olea77

Prije su mi ciklusi bili između 30-34 dana.unazad tri mj od kada pijem Aglurab ciklusi su uredni prošli mj točno 28 dan a ovaj 26 dan.
Ja 9 dan radim uzv i ako su folikuli između 18-20 mm trebam primiti štopericu ovitrell i 11 dan je inseminacija.
Folikuli moraju narasti do 20 mm da budu zreli bar su meni tako rekli.
Kako sam prošli puta uz klomifen imala samo jednu js dr je išla na malo jaču stimulaciju da bi dobili više js,a s time i bolju kvalitetu.
Čudim se što ti nisu radili uzv prije inseminacije,jer rade i prije davanja štoperice da budu sigurni jesu folikuli dovoljno narasli.

----------


## martinstoss

> Ha, ha, ha, da to je on... on je drito u glavu i sa njim triba drito u glavu. Pitaj ga sve što te zanima, samo se pripremi i informiraj, ne voli glupa pitanja (glupa zbog neinformiranosti). Ja kad sam zadnji put bila, zvala ga neka žena da ga nešto pita (hm, očito neku glupost, i to ko zna koji put), a on će joj Gospođo, vi ste stvarno dosadni, rekao sam vam da za takve stvari pitate sestru.


Ajme, krepat ću od smijeha!!!! Mislim da njemu ide na živce to šta sam ja preinformirana. Zadnji ciklus sam trebala doć na folikulometriju 28.03., a ja skužila ovulaciju prije i otišla na folikulometriju i aih 2 dana prije i ispostavilo se da sam stvarno bila u pravu. Ma, on se naljutio jer je moju želju za ivf-om shvatio kao da ja njemu govorim šta on treba radit, eto. Ali, pravo je komičan, ko mr. Been. Jedanput sam ga u čekaonici gledala kako masakrira jadni printer. Pa, ti i ja se možda i upoznamo. Jesi li ti baš iz Splita?

----------


## ježić

*olea*, pretpostavljam da si u prva dva AIH imala 1 folikul, ne js. Ne može se zapravo znati koliko imaš jajnih stanica. To se može znati tek nakon punkcije folikula.
Vjerojatno slabije reagiraš na klomifen, pa su te stavili na jaču stimulaciju od njega da dobiješ više folikula, a tom pretpostavkom valjda i više jajnih stanica u konačnici.

----------


## maca papucarica

Nisam, blizu Zadra. Ja još ne idem u cita često, ali ako suta beta 0, za 10 tak dana sam na hsg-u, a ubrzo vjerojatno i na prvom aih. Tko zna, možda se poklopimo pa se i upoznamo!

----------


## ježić

*olea*, očito smo pisale u isto vrijeme. Ja sam u ovom postupku bila samo 10dc na UZV, procijenila je da su folikuli lijepo narasli, 11dc štoperica i 13 AIH.
Znači, tebi prije samog AIH rade UZV?

----------


## olea77

Da ali ja sam išla u Prag na aid (donacija sjemena) i prije inseminacije dr su me gledali na uzv.

----------


## tina2701

> Znači, tebi prije samog AIH rade UZV?


..I meni su prije samog AIH-a radli UZV...

----------


## ježić

> Da ali ja sam išla u Prag na aid (donacija sjemena) i prije inseminacije dr su me gledali na uzv.


Hmm, da. Ja o UZV prije AIH u Petrovoj mogu samo sanjati :Sad:

----------


## olea77

Ježić čudim se kako te nisu gledali,ali nemoj se sada opterečivati sa time već razmišljaj da je ovaj puta uspjelo.

----------


## ježić

olea, mislim da to uopće nije praksa u Petrovoj, barem ne kod moje doc.
Inače, ne vjerujem baš previše. Samo se nadam da nakon ovog više nejdem na AIH, rado bi da me pošalje na konkretnije.

----------


## martinstoss

> olea, mislim da to uopće nije praksa u Petrovoj, barem ne kod moje doc.
> Inače, ne vjerujem baš previše. Samo se nadam da nakon ovog više nejdem na AIH, rado bi da me pošalje na konkretnije.


I ja isto , i  ja isto! Koliki su ti bili folikuli prije štoperice?

----------


## ptica1

Cure,
prijavljujem aih sutra, jučer na 12 dc folikuli bili od 16-20 mm, dr prezadovoljna endometrij isto ok, ponovili i MM spermogram ponovo normozoospermija. Jučer u 18 sati primila štopericu. Samo da mi ovaj put bude dobitni bilo bi idealno.

----------


## martinstoss

Ptica, sretno, želim ti uspjeh!

----------


## maca papucarica

Curke, moja beta 0, sve sam vam bliže... Martinstoss držim fige za tvoju lijepu beticu!  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## martinstoss

> Curke, moja beta 0, sve sam vam bliže... Martinstoss držim fige za tvoju lijepu beticu!  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Joj, baš mi je žao! Ti si išla na ciljane, jel? Ajde, nadam se da ćeš sad na AIH, pa da će bit uspješno iz prve. Mene već 3.dan buba dole kao pred mengu, pa sam se već nekako pomirila s tim da neće bit ništa ni ovaj put, pa onda idući ciklus možda budemo skupa trudne i rodimo male genijalne vodenjačiće  :Smile: . Ajde, drži mi se, draga, mislim na tebe! Sutra je moj dan bete, ako je vještica ne preduhitri.  :Kiss:

----------


## tina2701

*Ptica*...želim da ti ovaj put uspije,,,

*Maco....* :Love:  bit će bolje s AIH.om....samo hrabro dalje...

*Martinstoss*...sretno sutra s betom....

...mene danas peku jajnici...više desni a na njemu nije bilo folikula.... :Confused:

----------


## ježić

> I ja isto , i ja isto! Koliki su ti bili folikuli prije štoperice?


Pisala sam gore malo više, u postu br. 1314 :Smile:

----------


## ježić

*maca papucarica*, žao mi je zbog bete. Nemoj biti previše tužna, znaš i sama kakva je statistika s ciljanim, nego planiraj odmah što dalje. Mislim da bi trebala tražiti svog doktora da te šalje na AIH, pogotovo ako si kod privatnika. Nema smisla da ti uzima novce za ciljane, ako već plačaš, traži nešto konkretnije, barem AIH za početak.

*martinstoss*, sretno sutra s betom!

*ptica*, drago mi je da si ponovno u postupku. Vidim da su se folikuli lijepo razvili, i želim ti puno puno sreće!

----------


## ježić

Cure, bilo bi super da u svoje potpise stavite još neke dodatne podatke; osim kratke dijagnoze, naziv klinike u kojoj se liječite, vrstu postupka i trenutnu situaciju u postupku. To zbilja olakšava svima praćenje, a i lakše je znati kome se može direktno ili putem pp-a obratiti u vezi nekog sličnog problema ili potrebne informacije. Na taj način je pogotovo puno jednostavnije snalaženje novijim forumašima.
Sve to i još puno više piše na pravilima foruma:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54572-Pravila-ovog-foruma
i na pravilima podforuma Potpomognuta oplodnja:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/23513-PRAVILA-PONAŠANJA-NA-PDF-U-POTPOMOGNUTA-OPLODNJA
S vremena na vrijeme dobro se je toga podsjetiti.

Ispričavam se moderatoricama ako im se petljam u posao. :Smile:

----------


## martinstoss

> Pisala sam gore malo više, u postu br. 1314


Znam da si pisala, ali sam bila prelijena za pogledat  :Smile: . Evo, sad sam pogledala. Pitala sam te zato što vidim da se brineš jesu li dovoljno narasli do AIHa. Mislim da nemaš razlog za brigu, jer oni rastu oko 2 mm na dan, pa su ti vjerojatno bili dovoljno veliki na sam dan inseminacije. Ni meni moj dr.ne gleda na UZV stanje na dan AIHa iako bi ja voljela znat što se događa. Negdje sam pročitala od nekih cura da ih prate na UZV čak i iza inseminacije. Zaboravila sam u koju to bijesnu kliniku idu.

----------


## martinstoss

Cure, hvala na lijepim željama za sutra! Ježić, evo idem stavit još podataka u potpis.

----------


## martinstoss

Ježić, jel ti se sviđa moj potpis?  :Smile:

----------


## martinstoss

...mene danas peku jajnici...više desni a na njemu nije bilo folikula....

To pečenje ti može bit ili reakcija na stimulaciju ili od samog AIHa, ne brini!

----------


## maca papucarica

> *maca papucarica*, žao mi je zbog bete. Nemoj biti previše tužna, znaš i sama kakva je statistika s ciljanim, nego planiraj odmah što dalje. Mislim da bi trebala tražiti svog doktora da te šalje na AIH, pogotovo ako si kod privatnika. Nema smisla da ti uzima novce za ciljane, ako već plačaš, traži nešto konkretnije, barem AIH za početak.


Hvala, draga. Već sam ja u planovima za dalje. Čim prođe M idem na hsg ( brisevi i papa riješeni), i dalje pijem klomiće i tražim aih sljedeći ciklus, ako ne već i ovaj iza hsg-a. Dogovoriti ću i plan akcije za ljeto pošto mi je ono kritično... Inače, ne uzima mi ništa love za ciljane, ne znam jesam li do sada potrošila 500 kn kod njega. Folikulometrije obavljam kod svoje dr, a kod njega sam bila 3 puta na konzultacijama i 1 folikulometriji.

----------


## ježić

*martinstoss*, ovo o rastu folikula od 2mm dnevno ti je prilično relativno i ovisi od osobe do osobe. U prvom AIH moji folikuli su bili dosta sporovozni i razvijali su se nepravilno, isto kao i endometrij. Na 8dc jedan mi je bio 11, a drugi 14 mm, endić 6mm; za tri dana samo jedan folikul se pomaknuo za 1 mm, a drugi folikul i endomet. su bili isti. Na 12dc lijevi mi je narastao na 16mm, lijevi na 17mm, a endometrij na 9mm. Osim toga, u slučaju produženih ciklusa, folikuli sporije rastu i sama ovulacija dolazi kasnije. Kod mene je baš slučaj da sam imala jako neujednačene cikluse, u rasponu od 19 dana do 46. Tek sad nedavno mi je doc. uspjela donekle regulirati cikluse na cirka 29 dana. Zato su i sami postupci ne mogu biti uvijek na isti dan ciklusa, a ni ja ni doktorica ne može sa sigurnošću znati kakva je točno situacija na sam dan AIH (pogotovo ako se prije njega ne radi UZV.) Osim toga, folikuli ne moraju kod pucanja uvijek biti iste veličine, što znači da ni jajne stanice nisu iste zrelosti ni kvalitete. Zato je izuzetno važno dobro pogoditi termin štoperice. Ona je najvažnija u AIH postupku, jer omogučuje sazrijevanje folikula i potiče oslobađanje jajašca. Prerana štoperica može dovesti do nezrelih jajnih stanica, a prekasna do loše kvalitete jajnih stanica.

Što se tiče potpisa, sad je puno bolje. :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> Hvala, draga. Već sam ja u planovima za dalje. Čim prođe M idem na hsg ( brisevi i papa riješeni), i dalje pijem klomiće i tražim aih sljedeći ciklus, ako ne već i ovaj iza hsg-a. Dogovoriti ću i plan akcije za ljeto pošto mi je ono kritično... Inače, ne uzima mi ništa love za ciljane, ne znam jesam li do sada potrošila 500 kn kod njega. Folikulometrije obavljam kod svoje dr, a kod njega sam bila 3 puta na konzultacijama i 1 folikulometriji.


Jesu li ti svi ovi ciljani bili uz klomifen? Moraš biti pažljiva s klomifenom, mislim da se on preporuča u maksimalno pet ili šest ciklusa za redom, poslije toga bi trebalo prekinuti s njim i probati nekim drugim pristupom. Popis nuspojava je prilično dug, zato vodi računa o tome. Kakvi su ti nalazi hormona?

----------


## martinstoss

Ježić, ti si hodajuća enciklopedija! Pa, dobro zašto nas onda ne prate na UZV na sam dan AIHa? I kako zna dr. da mi je dao štopericu u pravo vrijeme i kako može znat je li na nekih tamo 18 mm dobra kvaliteta js?

----------


## maca papucarica

Znam to za klomiće, piti ću ih još najviše dva mjeseca. Hormoni sukladni dijagnozi; lh-fsh inverzija 2:1, testosteron u gornjim vrijednostima normale.

----------


## kordica

> Hmm, da. Ja o UZV prije AIH u Petrovoj mogu samo sanjati


i ja na SD. fala Bogu da smo gotovi s AIH-ovima i sad čekamo IVF



> Curke, moja beta 0, sve sam vam bliže... Martinstoss držim fige za tvoju lijepu beticu!  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


:grli:
žao mi je


*Martinstoss* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

Odgovor je da ne može. Jedini način da znaju kakva je kvaliteta jajnih stanica  (i da li uopće u folikulu ima js ili je prazan) je da punktiraju folikule i provjere kvalitetu i zrelost što se radi za ivf. Ovako koriste prosjeke, da folikuli rastu 2 mm na dan, da pucaju na oko 22 mm, da pucaji 34-36 h nakon štoperice i odatle računica. Ovisimo 90 % o sreći!

----------


## ježić

U tome je upravo stvar! Doktor ne može nikako znati kakva je kvaliteta jajne stanice, on na folikulometriji može pratiti samo folikule. Biolog procjenjuje kvalitetu jajne stanice i to nakon punkcije.
Znači doktor kod AIH može jedino procijeniti kad će folikuli puknuti i naravno probati tempirati inseminaciju u dobro vrijeme. Zato ponovno tvrdim, da je AIH tako tako, kao i lutrija! Netko uvijek dobije, ali to su vrlo vrlo rijetki. Zato se ja nadam da ćim prije krećem dalje.

*martinstoss*, nisam ti ja nikakva enciklopedija. Ja isto tako puno toga nisam znala kad smo počeli, ali se trudim biti što više informirana, pogotovo o onom kroz što prolazim.
p.s. dozvoljeno je na ovom forumu zaviriti i na neke druge podforume i malo vidjeti što se gdje događa :Grin:

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam živi primjer.. i nitko me još nije otjerao! (valjda nećete vi...)

----------


## ježić

> Znam to za klomiće, piti ću ih još najviše dva mjeseca. Hormoni sukladni dijagnozi; lh-fsh inverzija 2:1, testosteron u gornjim vrijednostima normale.


A kakav ti je TSH? Meni je bio 2.88. prije nego što smo krenuli u postupke. Navodno bi trebao biti ispod 2.
Ne znam kakva je sad situacija i hoće li me doktorica ponovno slati na hormone.

----------


## maca papucarica

Hm na nalazu pod tsh piše 0.77 fT3 4.98 fT4 15.01, a u povijesti bolesti nije posebno spomenut. Ref. vrijednosti isto nema. Ok?

----------


## maca papucarica

Malo proguglala fT3 i fT4 odn. T3 i T4 su hormoni štitnjače i koliko vidim unutar ref vrijednosti su, kao i tsh

----------


## martinstoss

> A kakav ti je TSH? Meni je bio 2.88. prije nego što smo krenuli u postupke. Navodno bi trebao biti ispod 2.
> Ne znam kakva je sad situacija i hoće li me doktorica ponovno slati na hormone.


Reci mi, to za TSH, jesu li ti mjere u mIU/L? Jer meni je TSH po tim mjerama bio u 10.mj. prošle godine 1,11, onda u 12.mj. 2,68 i u 3.mj.ove godine 2,59. Znaš li zašto mi je narastao i je li to previsoko? Hvala na prijašnjim odgovorima.

----------


## ježić

*maca papucarica*, mislim da su svi OK. Međutim kod usporedbe treba uvijek pratiti i referentne vrijednosti pojedinog labosa. Nemaju svi labosi iste mjerne uređaje i ne koriste svi iste mjerne metode, pa prema tome ni referentne vrijednosti ne mogu biti iste svugdje. U mojim nalazima koristili su metode ECLIA i MEIA. Ja nisam vadila fT3, fT4, nego samo TSH, LH, FSH i estradiol. Svi su mi u referentnim vrijednostima osim TSH. Kod mene piše 0,27-4,2.
A inače, ja nemam nikakve vanjske ni hormonske naznake za PCO, lh:fsh mi je ok, testosteron također, nemam viška kilograma ni akne..., a svejedno imam PCO.
Jedino mi je progesteron katastrofa.
Zadnje vrijeme razmišljam o tom TSH, jer je navodno on jako bitan za uspješno začeće. Imam prijateljicu koja ima strašnih problema baš sa TSH i doktor joj je rekao da mu uopće ne dolazi u postupak dok ne sredi taj hormon.

*martinstoss*, da, mjerna jedinica je mIU/L. A TSH ti vjerojatno raste zbog stimulacije. Zato ja mislim da će me nakon ovog postupka doktorica ponovno slati na vađenje.

----------


## martinstoss

TSH mi je skočio u 12.mjesecu prije ulaska u postupak...

----------


## ježić

*martinstoss*, ne znam. Štitnjača nije baš jednostavan organ, a ja ipak nisam liječnik. Primala si očito neku terapiju za snižavanje prolaktina. Lijekovi ti često mogu liječiti jedan hormon, a poremetiti drugi. Vremenski razmak od terapije do vađenja hormona također može imati značajnu ulogu. Najbolje je da pitaš svog doktora ili nekog endokrinologa, a po potrebi hormone treba opetovano ponavljati.

----------


## tina2701

> Ježić, ti si hodajuća enciklopedija! Pa, dobro zašto nas onda ne prate na UZV na sam dan AIHa? I kako zna dr. da mi je dao štopericu u pravo vrijeme i kako može znat je li na nekih tamo 18 mm dobra kvaliteta js?


..ja sam imala uzv na dan AIH.a i taman  par sati prije mi je prnuo folikul....a štopericu....na 11 dc mi je folikul bio 18,9 i pratila sam se dalje trakicama....bila pozitivna ujutro na 12 dc i tek onda sam i tu večer dala štopericu....i aih na 14 dc...

----------


## martinstoss

Počela sam pit Bromergon, ali tek  polovicom 2. mjeseca. Ma, neću vas više gnjavit, moram doktora sve detaljno ispitat. Hvala, cure, na odgovorima!

----------


## ježić

Imaš na ovom podforumu dosta o hormonima, pa možeš malo pogledati
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/29465-s...-nalaz-hormona....

----------


## maca papucarica

> ..ja sam imala uzv na dan AIH.a i taman  par sati prije mi je prnuo folikul....a štopericu....na 11 dc mi je folikul bio 18,9 i pratila sam se dalje trakicama....bila pozitivna ujutro na 12 dc i tek onda sam i tu večer dala štopericu....i aih na 14 dc...


 Koja je korist od štoperice nakon što je lh skok već započeo? Meni je dr rekao da se mogu testirati sa lh trakicama prije nego si dam štopericu i ukoliko je lh test pozitivan, da nema potrebe trošiti štopericu jer je ovulacija sama krenula. Neki drugačiji pristup izgleda.

----------


## ježić

Da, kad poraste LH, znači da će krenuti i ovulacija negdje u roku 24 do 36 sati. Ne znam ni ja koja je svrha štoperice tada.
*tina*, je li ti doktor rekao tako napraviti ili si ti sama tako tempirala?

----------


## martinstoss

> Da, kad poraste LH, znači da će krenuti i ovulacija negdje u roku 24 do 36 sati. Ne znam ni ja koja je svrha štoperice tada.
> *tina*, je li ti doktor rekao tako napraviti ili si ti sama tako tempirala?


Da, i meni je tako dr.rekao za ovaj ciklus, da će bit možda štoperica, a možda i ne ako lh bude pozitivan prije.

----------


## martinstoss

E, pa ja sam ipak odlučila pričekat s testom do ponedjeljka ili pričekat vješticu. Nekako mi je samo to vađenje krvi postalo stresno, a tek negativan rezultat crno na bijelo, kao da sam dobila neku diplomu za neuspjeh  :Smile: . Tako ne trošite svoje vibrice danas za mene. Netko je rekao radit test sutra, ali se više ne mogu sjetit tko, pa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliki plus ili dvije debele crtice. Maca papučarica, hvala ti na pp, nisam to prije znala.

----------


## martinstoss

Aha, evo sam se vratila malo unazad, pa sam vidjela da *artisan* radi sutra test, a preksutra vadi betu. Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe, artisan!

----------


## artisan

hvala draga :Smile: , ali nekako imam osjećaj da neće bit ništa ovaj put, ne znam, mislim da betu neću ni vadit, sutra radim test pa ćemo vidjet

----------


## maca papucarica

> E, pa ja sam ipak odlučila pričekat s testom do ponedjeljka ili pričekat vješticu. Nekako mi je samo to vađenje krvi postalo stresno, a tek negativan rezultat crno na bijelo, kao da sam dobila neku diplomu za neuspjeh . Tako ne trošite svoje vibrice danas za mene. Netko je rekao radit test sutra, ali se više ne mogu sjetit tko, pa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliki plus ili dvije debele crtice. Maca papučarica, hvala ti na pp, nisam to prije znala.


Potpisujem! I ja jučer odlučila više ne vaditi betu jer me ta 2 sata čekanja nalaza izlude. Lijepo ću si naručiti on ebay testove, super osjetljive pa ću bar tugovati u privatnosti svoga doma...

----------


## tina2701

> Da, kad poraste LH, znači da će krenuti i ovulacija negdje u roku 24 do 36 sati. Ne znam ni ja koja je svrha štoperice tada.
> *tina*, je li ti doktor rekao tako napraviti ili si ti sama tako tempirala?


..tako mi je dr rekao...trakica mi bila tek jedva vidljiva kad mi je rekao da si mogu dat štopericu...jer smo se svakodnevno čuli ...

----------


## ježić

tina, valjda je nekakav drugačiji pristup koji ja ne razumijem

----------


## MASLINA1973

Da malo s vama podijelim svoju nevjericu i strah... Nakon prvoga AIH-a jedan smo mjesec pauzirali (sve sam ovo opisala, ali otada je prošlo puno vremena :Smile:  i prema zadnjem dogovoru s dr.B. u travnju nam slijedi drugi pokušaj. Sve to, naravno, dok čekamo lijekove. Međutim, vidim da ciklus ovaj mjesec ipak ne počinje 13. kao što je trebalo (uredno sve dosad po 28 dana), nego očito 10. (vidim već sve naznake sutrašnjega početka) i to me potpuno šokiralo jer me opet kači vikend, ali ovoga puta ne bilokakav, nego Uskrs i Uskrsni ponedjeljak. Dr. nije dežuran što znači da će AIH biti u petak 22. 4. S obzirom na ovu neočekivanu promjenu, sve se mijenja... Naravno da ću ovaj put tražiti UZV prije samoga zahvata, ali me zanima na koje ste sve načine provjeravale ovulaciju? Temperatura? Možda neki od testova? 
A možda netko ima iskustva s inseminacijom i preko blagdana? 
E, ne znam je li mi ovo sve trebalo ili baš ovako mora biti? Per aspera ad astra...

----------


## ježić

*Maslina*, mislim da ne moraš brinuti oko termina AIH. Bolnica radi neovisno o blagdanima i vikendima. Možda ti AIH neće obaviti tvoja dr., ali netko će sigurno biti dežuran.
Što se tiče praćenja ovulacije, možeš probati praćenjem sluzi i temperature ili nekim od testova. Ja sam u par ciklusa koristila trakice (test Prima Tima), ali sam s vremenom odustala od svega toga, jer ili uopće nisam dobila pozitivan rezultat, ili mi svejedno nije upalilo, bez obzira na pozitivan rezultat.

----------


## ptica1

Jučer obavljena 2 aih sve je prošlo super čak me iznenadilo što je bila i moja dr svaka joj čast prezadovoljna sam s njom. Sada nedostaje samo da bude pozitivna ß koju trebam vaditi na veliku subotu 23.04. iako se moram raspitati dali u Os rade vikendima.
Svima kojima su potrebne vibrice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## artisan

ja sam danas napravila test i negativan je, nažalost.
slijedi jedan mjesec pauze (zbog financija), a onda dalje u napad :Smile:

----------


## ptica1

Artisan, žao mi je, ali možda još ima nade možda ß pokaže nešto drugo.
Drži se!!

----------


## martinstoss

*artisan*, baš mi je žao! Koji ti je dc bio, možda je prerano, da ipak odeš sutra vadit betu, za svaki slučaj?

----------


## martinstoss

*artisan*, zaboravila sam te pitat koju dijagnozu imate ti i tm? pitam, jer si napisala kako ćete pauzirat zbog financija, pa se mislim da pokušate prirodno, ali ne znam koja je situacija s vama...

----------


## artisan

hvala cure, danas mi je 37 dc, 16 dan poslje inseminacije, tako da mislim da nije prerano. neću ići vaditi betu, od danas sam prestala i sa utogestanom i estrofemom, u dogovoru s doktorom naravno.
martinstoss naravno da ćemo ovaj mjesec probat prirodno, kod mm-a je sve ok, a ja imam anovulatorne cikluse, koji su doduše zadnjih par mjeseci bili ipak ovulatorni (neki), tako da ćemo se potrudit :Smile:  
A i doktor mi je rekao da je dobro da napravimo pauzu ovaj mjesec

----------


## ježić

*artisan*, žao mi je zbog testa.
Ali nije mi jasno zbog čega bi radila pauzu?

----------


## artisan

hvala draga, nije nužno, ali je rekao dr. da ne bi bilo loše napravit pauzu (nakon što sam je ja predložila - zbog financija)

----------


## ježić

Ako su financije u pitanju, to je onda druga stvar.

----------


## martinstoss

*artisan*, pretpostavljam da ako imaš anovulatorne cikluse da si bila na Klomifenu ili nečemu sličnom, pa da opet uzmeš to idući ciklus i probaš ić na ciljane uz folikulometriju, to nije skupo, a moglo bi upalit s obzirom da ti je mužić ok. Joj, želim ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta!  :Kiss:

----------


## martinstoss

*maslina*, ja sam ovulaciju pratila mjerenjem bazalne temperature, promatranjem cervikalne sluzi, promatranjem položaja, otvorenosti i strukture cerviksa i na kraju LH trakicama, a meni je još jedan pokazatelj za to ( i to mi je 1. pokazatelj ) to što mi se u to vrijeme strašno rade one stvari. bweheheh! Meni je moj mpo rekao da može AIH bit i koji dan prije, jer spermići mogu živit unutra 3 dana, zato, ne brini, a vjerojatno postoji dežurstvo u bolnici. Sretno!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Ježić i Martinstoss, hvala :Smile:  Pokušat ću se opskrbiti trakicma pa ćemo vidjeti. Nadam se da će AIH htjeti napraviti i na Uskrs iako je dr. u razgovoru bio gotovo decidiran da ništa od nedjelje i ponedjeljka. Naravno, to je bilo još u vrijeme kad smo mislili da će ciklus početi 13., a ne ovako ranije...

----------


## MASLINA1973

Artisan, žao mi je. A možda se baš sad posreći... Proljeće je, sve se budi pa nek se i u nama probude željena bića. Sretno!!!

----------


## martinstoss

E, pa sve sam očekivala od nalaza bete, i pozitivno i negativno, ali ovo nisam. Beta mi je 10.0, moram je ponovit za 2 dana ako ne procurim, u protivnom izgleda da je biokemijska. Ajde, bar nešto  :Wink:  Odlučila sam ipak vadit betu, jer mi je kućni test bio negativan.

----------


## maca papucarica

Joj martinstoss, držim fige da je bila kasnija implantacija i ta će se teta beta duplirati... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ako i ne, nemoj se žalostiti, bar znaš da ste na pravom putu i da će uskoro biti bebač!  :Kiss:

----------


## martinstoss

Hvala ti, *maca papučarica*! Ja se nekako nadam da ni do oplodnje nije došlo na dan AIHa, nego par dana kasnije u kućnoj radinosti ( pokrili smo prirodno period od 9. do 15.dc ), pa da je i implantacija bila kasnije. Svakako, bolje je nego prije, bar su se ovoga puta jajšce i spermić sreli  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

:Laughing:  Pljesak za jajašce i spermića, konačno se odlučili podružiti! :Laughing: 
Držim fige da je i mrvica odlučila zakačiti se za svoju mamicu i nagraditi ju za sav trud!
Jel ti ovo bio aih (odmah) nakon hsg-a?

----------


## martinstoss

Da, točno 4  dana iza HSGa, zašto pitaš?

----------


## maca papucarica

Zato što sam se naručila za hsg sljedeći pon pa mi se sviđa tvoje iskustvo... 
Možeš li mi poslati cijenu na pp?

----------


## kitty

martinstoss super za betu! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo dupla  :Very Happy: 
svim ostalim curama sretno!

----------


## martinstoss

*Kitty*, hvala ti na željama, iako to baš i nije neka beta, prije da je biokemijska, ali ja se još uvijek nadam. Zašto radiš pauzu do sljedećeg AIH?

----------


## kitty

zato što nisam reagirala na klomifen pa je onda dr uveo u th metformin na koji sam dobila folikul. onda mi je rekao da s obzirom da sam dobro reagirala na metformin da ga nastavim i dalje uzimati pa da 2 mjeseca pokušavamo prirodno.

----------


## martinstoss

Evo, i meni moj dr. predlaže pauzu ako se ispostavi da je ovo biokemijska, ali ne znam zašto, jer sam se ja skinula s hormona. Moram detaljno popričat s njim, to mi je samo danas u žurbi rekao preko telefona. Tebi i tm želim puno sreće!

----------


## tina2701

> E, pa sve sam očekivala od nalaza bete, i pozitivno i negativno, ali ovo nisam. Beta mi je 10.0, moram je ponovit za 2 dana ako ne procurim, u protivnom izgleda da je biokemijska. Ajde, bar nešto  Odlučila sam ipak vadit betu, jer mi je kućni test bio negativan.


..nadam se da je kasnija implantacija....da se beta u srijedu podupla....

----------


## kitty

> ..nadam se da je kasnija implantacija....da se beta u srijedu podupla....


*X*

a ako slučajno ispadne da je biokemijska i to je bolje nego 0!

----------


## maca papucarica

> Evo, i meni moj dr. predlaže pauzu ako se ispostavi da je ovo biokemijska, ali ne znam zašto, jer sam se ja skinula s hormona. Moram detaljno popričat s njim, to mi je samo danas u žurbi rekao preko telefona. Tebi i tm želim puno sreće!


Martinstoss, možda ti predlaže pauzu da se potrudite u kućnoj radinosti zbog poboljšanja dijag. TM, činjenice da imaš O i bez stimulacije i zato što si ostala trudna ovaj mjesec, pa misli da vam inseminacija niti ne treba

----------


## maca papucarica

> Evo, i meni moj dr. predlaže pauzu ako se ispostavi da je ovo biokemijska, ali ne znam zašto, jer sam se ja skinula s hormona. Moram detaljno popričat s njim, to mi je samo danas u žurbi rekao preko telefona. Tebi i tm želim puno sreće!


Martinstoss, možda ti je predložio pauzu da se potrudite u kućnoj radinosti zbog poboljšanja dijag. TM, činjenice da imaš O i bez stimulacije i zato što si ostala trudna ovaj mjesec, pa misli da vam inseminacija niti ne treba

----------


## maca papucarica

Ispričavam se zbog dupliranja, nešto mi bloksa roda danas

----------


## martinstoss

Meni isto nešto sporo učitava danas, ne znam koji je vrag. Joj, sutra me opet čeka trtanje od 8 do 12. Želim da se duplira, želim da se duplira, želim da se duplira! Jel se ono beta duplira svakih 48 sati?

----------


## maca papucarica

Kao, po pravilu bi trebala. 
I ja želim da se duplira!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra i za betu bar 20!!!

----------


## tina2701

..sretno sutra s betom... :Smile:

----------


## martinstoss

Hvala, *tina* i *maca papučarica*!  :Shock:

----------


## artisan

martinstoss i od mene imaš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## martinstoss

Joj, žene moje, jutros sam napravila kućni test i pozitivan je! Ne znam još da li da se radujem, pa ću pričekat nalaz od bete. Joooooooj!  :Very Happy:

----------


## martinstoss

*artisan*, hvala!

----------


## maca papucarica

Draga, čekamo sa tobom... miriše na dobro... 
još malo neće naškoditi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## martinstoss

Evo, stigao mi je nalaz prije nego sam očekivala i piše na njemu 17.9 H. Zna li tko šta to slovo H znači? Joj, uopće ne znam trebam li se veselit. Evo, mm upravo zove doktora, pa ćemo vidit.

----------


## martinstoss

Kaže doktor da je to-to, izgleda da je ovulacija bila puno kasnije nego šta smo mislili i vjerojatno je uspjelo u kućnoj radinosti. Joj, ja ne mogu doć k sebi, a ne mogu se ni opustit dok ne vidim troznamenkastu brojku. Valjda će sve bit ok, trebam opet vadit betu za tjedan dana. Želim vam svima da osjetite ovu nevjericu i ovu vrstu straha. Hvala vam svima na podršci! A sada ~~~~~~~~~~~ za *ježić*.  :Smile:   :Kiss:   :Very Happy:

----------


## maca papucarica

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Martinstoss, beskrajno mi je drago za tebe i tvog dragog! Želim ti dosadnu i bezbrižnu trudnoću i da više nikada ne moraš posjetiti našeg dr.-genijalca  :Wink: . Drago mi je i što si prekinula ovaj predugački niz negativnih beta i isplakanih suza... Nadam se da ćeš povesti trudnički vlakić u koji ćemo ubrzo sve mi trudilice i nadalice uskočiti, da ti pravimo društvo i dijelimo radosti...
Mazi lijepo bušicu i uživaj u blaženom stanju!  :Kiss:

----------


## artisan

martinstoss super :Very Happy: , držim fige da beta naraste na troznamenkastu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## artisan

cure koliko dana nakon zadnjeg utrogestana bi trebala doć M? meni je danas 4. dan i još je nema, a trbuh me bolio jučer i prekjučer kao da će doć ali još nije, danas me puno manje boli, skoro ništa

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja dobijem 3-ći dan nakon prestanka uzimanja.

----------


## maca papucarica

Nekima zna i kasniti, ali ne bi li ti ipak ponovila test u jutro ako ipak ne dođe

----------


## martinstoss

Hvala vam, cure! Želim vam od srca da jako, jako brzo ugledate svoje bete. *artisan*, ja sam oba puta dobila vješticu 3. dan nakon prestanka uzimanja Utrogestana.

----------


## tina2701

*Martinstoss* ...čestitam...da se beta nastavi duplati......

----------


## artisan

da, ponovit ću test ako ne dođe, ali mislim da će krenut ipak, sad sam primjetila mrvicu na ulošku, kao da je krenula.

----------


## kordica

> cure koliko dana nakon zadnjeg utrogestana bi trebala doć M? meni je danas 4. dan i još je nema, a trbuh me bolio jučer i prekjučer kao da će doć ali još nije, danas me puno manje boli, skoro ništa


meni je sad zadnji put došla 6 dana nakon prestanka uzimanja utrogestana...

*Martinstoss* čestitam i nek se dupla.

*Tina2701* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   i svima drugima kojima treba

----------


## martinstoss

> da, ponovit ću test ako ne dođe, ali mislim da će krenut ipak, sad sam primjetila mrvicu na ulošku, kao da je krenula.


Ponovi, ponovi! Meni ti je sinoć na ulošku bilo malo rozo, kao i uvijek šta imam večer prije nego ću dobit i ja se rasplakala ko tužna godina, kad ono....

----------


## martinstoss

*tina* i *kordice*, hvala vam na čestitkama i željama! Želim vam od srca da ubrzo ugledate svoje bete! Kordice, jesi li ti dočekala te svoje lijekove, kad krećeš u postupak?

----------


## ježić

> Kaže doktor da je to-to, izgleda da je ovulacija bila puno kasnije nego šta smo mislili i vjerojatno je uspjelo u kućnoj radinosti. Joj, ja ne mogu doć k sebi, a ne mogu se ni opustit dok ne vidim troznamenkastu brojku. Valjda će sve bit ok, trebam opet vadit betu za tjedan dana. Želim vam svima da osjetite ovu nevjericu i ovu vrstu straha. Hvala vam svima na podršci! A sada ~~~~~~~~~~~ za *ježić*.


*martinstoss*, jako mi je drago zbog tebe! Ako je ovulacija bila puno kasnije, onda bi po ovim računicama oko 20.-tog trebala biti troznamenkasta. Mada bi ju ja išla izvaditi još i prije jer bi poludila od neizvjesnosti. Živjela kućna radinost! Želim ti puno sreće!

I hvala tebi na podršci. :Kiss:

----------


## katja35

Martinstoss, čestitam ti od srca. Zbilja si mi dala nade...

----------


## kordica

> *tina* i *kordice*, hvala vam na čestitkama i željama! Želim vam od srca da ubrzo ugledate svoje bete! Kordice, jesi li ti dočekala te svoje lijekove, kad krećeš u postupak?


mislim da nebudu tak brzo, tek po ljeti nekad, 6, 7 mjesec, a moji MPO-ovci su 8 mj na godišnjem tak da tek u 9 mj. Osim ako bude sreće pa se požure s lijekovima.

----------


## ježić

*kordica*, možda se uspiješ ugurati u ljetni termin. Sretno!

----------


## martinstoss

Objavljujem sa velikom tugom da sam sinoć imala opet malo rozog u iscjetku, zatim grčeve cijelu noć i jutros prokrvarila na 30. dc kao i obično. Uopće mi nije jasno šta se dogodilo. Sad sam u paranoji da mi je ß povišena od neke bolesti. Ne znam stvarno šta da mislim...  :Sad:

----------


## ježić

Nije povišena od nikakve bolesti. Znači da je bila biokemijska. Žao mi je :Sad:

----------


## taca70

martinstoss, jedina "bolest" koja uzrokuje betu se zove trudnoća. Ne znam zašto ti je dr rekao da je to-to, jer je tvoja beta stvarno bila preniska. Imala sam sličnu situaciju iz IVF-a, beta 16 i odmah je bilo jasno da je biokemijska. Obzirom da si sada poršla 3 AIH, svakako prijeđite na IVF da ne gubite vrijeme. Želim vam puno sreće da što prije uspijete.

----------


## martinstoss

*taca70*, hvala ti! Čitala sam da povišene vrijednosti ßHCG možeš imat kod nekih abnormalnih promjena na dojkama, cerviksu, ugl.kod nekih tumora, a možda sam i krivo shvatila. Ma, sad me drma teški pesimizam. A zašto mi je mpo rekao da je to-to, ne znam, vjerojatno zato što se ipak poduplala. E, a on ne želi meni radit IVF, jer smatra da smo mm i ja ok i da ćemo uspjet prirodno ili s AIHom. Međutim, meni se TSH malo povisio u zadnjih 6 mjeseci sa 1,11 na 2,6, pa iako je unutar ref.vrijednosti ne znam je li dobar za začeće, a i testosteron mi je malo preko granice, a dr. uopće nije tražio uvid u moje nalaze, moram mu sve sama gurat pod nos, sama se informirat na netu. Idem za jedno sat vremena na razgovor s njim, pa će mi možda neke stvari bit jasnije. Sad sam prilično  :Sad:  i  :Shock:

----------


## maca papucarica

Martinstoss, ljube, jako mi je žao... ne mogu niti zamisliti kako se osjećaš... Ali ne boj se, mila, nisi bolesna, bila je to ipak biokemijska. Mrvica se nije dovoljno dobro zakačila, vjerojatno zato što nije bila dobar spoj...
Nažalost, takvi pobačaji su dosta česti (navodno svaka žena ima i do 200 biokemijskih trudnoća u životu?), ali većinom prolaze nezapaženo, osim kod nas mpoovka koje radimo rane testove, pa saznamo za trudnoću prije menstruacije, s kojom plod najčešće ode (u 50 % ranih trudnoća!). 
Draga, nemoj se previše opterećivati (znam da je to lakše reći...), bebica vam se možda dogodi već sljedeći mjesec, ne mora biti da je neki problem i da će ti se to ikada više dogoditi.
Evo još jedna zanimljiva statistika "*S druge strane, rezultati studije provedene u Sjedinjenim Američkim Državama pokazuju da je 54 posto pacijentica koje su prije umjetne oplodnje imale biokemijsku trudnoću, lakše zanijelo prilikom slijedećeg postupka oplodnje, suprotno od 46 posto pacijentica koje nikako nisu uspijele zanijeti*."
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## martinstoss

Joj, *maco*, hvala ti! Ma, proći će mene, samo se moram malo isplakati. Problem je šta ja već nekoliko godina želim bebicu, a mm nije htio, govorio mi je da sam ja još mlada, da nije panika, da ima vremena, a ja sam samo patila i onda kad se napokon odlučio dobio je ED, koja je trajala 7-8 mjeseci, dugo nismo znali od čega je, onda se ispostavilo da je nuspojava od nekih tableta za tlak koje je uzimao, pa je promijenio tablete, pa smo čekali da mu to izađe iz tijela, u međuvremenu se javili mpo i tad sam  mislila da su time riješeni svi problemi, kad ono..., a frustracije i tuga samo s vremenom rastu...i još okrivljavam za sve mm, jer je prije bio tako neodlučan. Ne znam, sve mi se složilo jedno na drugo. Znam da ima puno težih slučajeva i da se cure bore s tim godinama, pa vjerojatno sad zvučim razmaženo, ali valjda je svakome njegova muka najveća. Idem malo doć k sebi, bit ću valjda ok za koji dan. Hvala svima na podršci i svima želim skorašnji uspjeh!  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

martinstoss, kad ti se beta poduplala? Malo sam nabrzinu pročitala pa sam možda nešto propustila, al zar ti nije prva beta bila jučer? žao mi je zbog ovog neuspjeha, al kao što je maca napisala-to je dobar znak za slijedeći put. Na ovom našem putu jednostavno nema koristi od traženja ko je kriv, tu smo di smo i borimo se, a neplodnost je i tako bolest para, a ne pojedinca. Drži se!

----------


## maca papucarica

Doći će beba, brzo... koliko ja vidim zdravstvene probleme ste riješili, do trudnoće je sada došlo, iako se nije zadržala, nema razloga za paniku...
Samo da te pripremim da te neće htjeti sada slati na ivf, nego tek ako ne zatrudniš još par mjeseci... razlika je oko protokola između državnih i privatnih poliklinika - u državima se čeka na ljekove i na red po preko nekoliko mjeseci i u tom razdoblju je taj prozor za prirodne pokušaje (naravno, kod slučajeva gdje je to moguće); kod privatnih toga nema, krećeš u postupak čim imaš sve nalaze, lijekova ima, samo treba platiti, a skupo je i ako nema realne potrebe za tim više štetno nego korisno (za organizam mislim).
 :Kiss:

----------


## kordica

> *kordica*, možda se uspiješ ugurati u ljetni termin. Sretno!


 hvala ti



> Objavljujem sa velikom tugom da sam sinoć imala opet malo rozog u iscjetku, zatim grčeve cijelu noć i jutros prokrvarila na 30. dc kao i obično. Uopće mi nije jasno šta se dogodilo. Sad sam u paranoji da mi je ß povišena od neke bolesti. Ne znam stvarno šta da mislim...


draga, žao mi je, ne daj se. sigurno nemaš nikavu bolest, bila je biokemijska. inzistiraj doktoru da idete na IVF, ako ne želi promijeni ga. mislim da su 3 AIH-a više nego dovoljno mučenje

----------


## ptica1

Martinstoss, ne znam što bih ti rekla strašno mi je žao, ali najbolje je da se isplačeš i dalje pozitivno naprijed

----------


## artisan

martinstoss žao mi je  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## artisan

i moja M je došla danas, hvala bogu, idemo dalje

----------


## martinstoss

Hvala vam svima na utješnim riječima! A sad ću vam pokaušat samo u kratkim crtama predočit doživljaje s mojim mpo (blago onima koji su imali ugodna iskustva s njim). Dakle, najavila sam se jutros sestri da bi voljela dr. pokazat neke nalaze koje mi nije prije pogledao, da vidim jel sve ok i da popričam s njim. Dočekao me sa: "A šta je, bila si trudna cijela 3 dana?" Pokazala sam mu nalaze od TSH, rekao je:"Pa, vidite da je to sve u ref.vrijednostima, šta mi sestra govori da nalazi ništa ne valjaju?" Onda sam mu pokazala povišen testosteron, i to po njemu nema veze. Omah je počeo pisat na comp i predlagat novi pokušaj AIHa. Ja sam ga zamolila da obavimo dodatne testove kako bi znali je li sve ok, pa da bar time ne razbijamo glavu. On je rekao da sam ja mlada i da nemam osnove da me šalje na dodatne preglede, da će me slat tek ako ne zatrudnim do kraja ove godine. Ja sam mu rekla da je to postala stvar psihe i emocija, a on je rekao da je onda to za psihologa. Eto, moje cure! Cijelo vrijeme osjećam tu nešto što mi ne štima, svaki put imam dojam da jedva čeka da nas skine s vrata. Moram napomenuti da mm i ja nismo divljaci, da smo vrlo kulturni i fini u ophođenju, pa ne znam di je problem. *maco*, ti si mi nekidan rekla da on voli angažirane pacijente, da mu treba postavljat pitanja i bit uvijek ispred svoje situacije. To u mom slučaju očito ne pali. Odlučila sam završit suradnju sa njim. Još jednom vam se svima zahvaljujem na podršci i suosjećanju, sad nastavljam borbu sama sa mm i dragim Bogom. Držimo sad fige *ježiću*, da sutra bude velika beta!  :Very Happy:

----------


## martinstoss

> martinstoss, kad ti se beta poduplala? Malo sam nabrzinu pročitala pa sam možda nešto propustila, al zar ti nije prva beta bila jučer? žao mi je zbog ovog neuspjeha, al kao što je maca napisala-to je dobar znak za slijedeći put. Na ovom našem putu jednostavno nema koristi od traženja ko je kriv, tu smo di smo i borimo se, a neplodnost je i tako bolest para, a ne pojedinca. Drži se!


Prva ß je bila 10.0, a nakon 2 dana 17.9

----------


## taca70

Martinstoss, ne zelim biti gruba ali moram ti otvoreno napisati da je to jako slaba beta i da mi je grozno sto doktori ljudima daju laznu nadu. Nisam pratila jesi li uzimala stimulaciju za AIH ali ako nisi svakako pitaj za Klomifene i gonadropine. To bi trebalo povecati sansu za uspjeh. TSH ti je skroz ok a testosteron vjerojatno nije alarmantan.

----------


## martinstoss

> Martinstoss, ne zelim biti gruba ali moram ti otvoreno napisati da je to jako slaba beta i da mi je grozno sto doktori ljudima daju laznu nadu. Nisam pratila jesi li uzimala stimulaciju za AIH ali ako nisi svakako pitaj za Klomifene i gonadropine. To bi trebalo povecati sansu za uspjeh. TSH ti je skroz ok a testosteron vjerojatno nije alarmantan.


Nisi uopće gruba, hvala ti na tvom mišljenju. I ja smatram da je dr. bio realniji da ja sad ne bi toliko snažno tresnula. Uzimala sam Klomifen prva 2 AIHa, a 3. nisam. Sva 3 ciklusa sam primijetila vodeni do mliječni iscjedak iz bradavica oko 7 dana prije menstruacije. 1.put kad sam pitala od čega je rekli su mi da je sigurno T, kad se ispostavilo da nije, rekli su mi da je od PRL( najviši mi je bio 930mlU/L), onda smo pitali može li to bit od Klomifena, dr. je rekao da ne. 2. put mi se to opet pojavilo i onda je dr.rekao da je to od Klomifena, da neke žene tako reagiraju na stimulaciju. 3. put me skinuo s Klomifena, meni se to opet pojavilo i onda su mi rekli da je to 100% trudnoća, da nema bit od čega drugog...  :Shock:

----------


## taca70

Ja sam imala takav iscjedak zbog povisenog PRL. Jesi dobila Bromergon?. Ako ostajete pri AIH jos jednom preporucujem Gonal/Menopur uz Klomifen ali ozbiljno razmislite o IVF-u.

----------


## martinstoss

> Ja sam imala takav iscjedak zbog povisenog PRL. Jesi dobila Bromergon?. Ako ostajete pri AIH jos jednom preporucujem Gonal/Menopur uz Klomifen ali ozbiljno razmislite o IVF-u.


Pijem Bromergon već 2 mjeseca, sad mi je PRL 80, znači ispod crte, a još imam takav iscjedak i to baš 7 dana prije menge. Htjeli smo mi na IVF već prošli mjesec, ali dr. nam ga ne želi napravit, ne znam kako onda...

----------


## mare41

martinstoss, nije to jedini dr koji postoji, uvijek možete otići po drugo ili treće mišljenje, i negdje drugdje ići u postupak, ali jedino je upitno da li ste u mogućnosti promijeniti grad.

----------


## tina2701

*Martinstoss...* :Love:  žao mi je...ja sam biokemijsku imala prirodno prije par mjeseci..prva beta 23,druga 9,75...

*Artisan*, :Love:  u nove pobjede...

..meni danas 9dpo...i  :Cekam:  betu....

----------


## martinstoss

> martinstoss, nije to jedini dr koji postoji, uvijek možete otići po drugo ili treće mišljenje, i negdje drugdje ići u postupak, ali jedino je upitno da li ste u mogućnosti promijeniti grad.


Ma,da, imaš pravo! Eto, hvala Bogu, pa nam financije nisu baš veliki problem. Već smo zvali prošli mjesec u jednu priv.kliniku u ZGu, bili su baš ljubazni i puni razumijevanja, ali smo ipak bili odlučili još jednom probat u Citu. MM je baš jutros otišao poslovno u ZG, pa će usput i do njih. Ja sam im danas poslala mail s našim cjelokupnim stanjem. Nema odmora, radi se, radi...  :Smile:

----------


## martinstoss

Sretno, *tina*! Želim ti da ti čekanje što brže prođe i da ti uspije ovaj put!

----------


## martinstoss

Ako netko ima iskustva s Poliklinikom IVF ili zna koja je najbolja u ZGu neka mi, pliiiiiz, pošalje pp.

----------


## ptica1

Što nam je sa Tikki dugo se ne javlja?

----------


## tikki

> Što nam je sa Tikki dugo se ne javlja?


Ma čitam ja vas, samo mi je na poslu takva gužva cijelo vrijeme da uopće se stignem pisati. Inače, nakon 2 neuspjela AIH mislim da je naša priča sa inseminacijama gotova. Prošli tjedan smo podigli lijekove za IVF i sad čekam M pa da budem pikalica  :Smile: 

Baš mi je žao što nikako da nekom ovaj AIH uspije... mislim znam da su male šanse, ali baš da nitko nije sretnica ona 1/10...

----------


## martinstoss

Joj, *tikki*, slažem se s tobom, barem jedna da nam malo podigne moral.. Ti bar možeš na IVF, moj dr. bi mene mučio sa AIHom do kraja godine i poslao bi me u ludaru...Zato ću ja zapalit za moj najdraži Zagreb! Jedva čekam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina2701

..ja nisam mogla izdržat i na 12 dpo napravila test i pojavila se blijeda crtica....na 14 dpo ću vadit betu...

----------


## martinstoss

*tina*, pa to je super, pravo osvježenje! Možeš ti vadit betu već sutra, pa nas iznenadi.  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## tina2701

..mislim da ću pričekat do utorka..na 14 dpo...sutra imam nešto što ne mogu odgoditi...

----------


## MASLINA1973

tina2701, držim fige, držim fige :Smile:  :Smile: 

tikki, otkada si na listi, tj. koji si bila broj? MI smo od 1. 2. o.g. i broj 40.
I sad mi je sinulo da bih ovako mogla dočekati i 40.-tu.
Očito me trese proljetna "veselica"...

Sretno svima i ne dajmo se...

----------


## tikki

Maslina, kod nas u Petrovoj nema brojeva. Ti si na SD, ako se dobro sjećam? mi smo bili naručeni za IVF krajem 11mj. a u međuvremenu smo išli na AIH.

Tina, držim fige za utorak, da te obraduje velika beta!

----------


## ježić

> Maslina, kod nas u Petrovoj nema brojeva. Ti si na SD, ako se dobro sjećam? mi smo bili naručeni za IVF krajem 11mj. a u međuvremenu smo išli na AIH.


Čekaj, sad mi nije nešto jasno!? Kad ste bili naručeni za IVF, u 11. mjesecu prošle godine? A u međuvremenu AIH? Zbilja ne kužim.

----------


## MASLINA1973

*Tikki*, da, ja sam na SD-u. Krajem tjedna bih trebala na drugi AIH. Od prvoga ništa :Smile: 

*Ježić*, očito nam s AIH-om krate vrijeme i isprobavaju metodu app (ako prođe, prođe), ali premalo je beta od takvih postupaka. 
Ipak, čini mi se da sam sve bolje pripremljena - pijem ciklu, a kupila sam i trakice da se i sama uvjerim kad je ovulacija.

----------


## tikki

Da ježić, mi smo odmah dobili termin za IVF krajem 11 početkom 12, a dok čekamo termin išli smo na AIH (mislim da u bolnici moraju probati prvo s aih prije nekih "ozbiljnih" postupaka osim ako je diagnoza takva da je potpuno očito da AIH nema smisla.

----------


## taca70

Tikki, za 11.mj ove godine? Ne kuzim, cemu toliko cekanje i kada ste dobili taj termin? Kod kojeg ste dr?

----------


## ježić

Tikki, ja isto ne razumijem zašto toliko dugo čekanje. Ja isto nemam neku dijagnozu koja bi odmah zahtijevala IVF. Kao što u potpisu vidiš, ja ću svoj zadnji AIH odraditi u 5. mjesecu, a svi su bili jedan za drugim. I ako ne uspije, u 5. mjesecu se odmah dogovaramo za IVF. Mislim da te previše zavlače.

----------


## martinstoss

*tina*, jesi li vadila betu????

----------


## maca papucarica

*Martinstoss*, tek sad vidim ove tvoje prve dvije bete, 1.20, hm, što to znači? Nisu li se i tu jajašce i spermić susreli!?
*Tina* ???

----------


## tikki

[QUOTE=tikki;1869843]Ma čitam ja vas, samo mi je na poslu takva gužva cijelo vrijeme da uopće se stignem pisati. Inače, nakon 2 neuspjela AIH mislim da je naša priča sa inseminacijama gotova. Prošli tjedan smo podigli lijekove za IVF i sad čekam M pa da budem pikalica  :Smile: 


Cure, mislim da ste malo krivo skužile moje postove na ovoj str. Dakle mi smo u 11. Mj 2010 dobili termin za 4/2011, u međuvremenu smo probali Aih. Dakle, ja bi za koji dan trebala biti pikalica  :Smile:  

Koliko sam ja skužila ježić se interesirala da kada smo se mi naručili za IVF.

----------


## maca papucarica

*Tikki*, čestitam na skorašnjem postupku, nadam se da ti je taj dobitni! Čime se pikaš, koji ti je protokol?

----------


## martinstoss

> *Martinstoss*, tek sad vidim ove tvoje prve dvije bete, 1.20, hm, što to znači? Nisu li se i tu jajašce i spermić susreli!?
> *Tina* ???


Ma, neeeee, mislim da je to ostatak ß HCG od štoperice. Mislim....joj, sad si me prepala. Nisam valjda imala 3 biokemijske, ne? Ako netko zna više o tome, bit ću zahvalna. 
*tina*, zašto se ne javljaš? Ili si se prebacila na trudnički forum?  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

koliko ja znam tek kad je beta veća od 5 je biokemijska.

----------


## ruža82

Slažem se s Kitty.
Kitty, što se događa kod tebe??
meni sutra 3dc. nadam se da će sve biti ok  da krenemo u novi AIH

----------


## martinstoss

Hvala, cure! *ruža82*, i ja se nadam da će ti bit sve ok i držim fige! Btw, meni je danas 6. dc i nakon ove biokemijske sam krvarila 5 dana, ali sve nekako jadno i slabo, a bole me (.)(.) kao da mi je pms, jel imala koja slična iskustva?

----------


## ruža82

kod mene ga bilo svega i svačega. sad nakon 2 mj. pauze od kako mi je krenuo ciklus osjećam da je sve došlo u nekakav red (nadam se, a sutra ćemo na uzv vidjeti)
šta je s tinom??

----------


## martinstoss

Pa, tina se ne javlja, ne znam. Imala je već nekidan blijedu crticu na testu, danas je trebala vadit betu. Nadam se da je sve ok i da će nas obradovati.

----------


## ježić

A *tikki*, sad mi je sve jasno. Krivo smo se razumijele. Sretno s pikanjem uskoro!

*martinstoss*, sve do ß 5 su tragovi štoperice, tek iznad 5 se računa kao biokemijska.

*ružo*, pa zar ti ideš na još jedan AIH!? Pa zar nije bilo dosta? Meni je sutra isto 3dc i ponovno sam klomifenka.

----------


## ruža82

Dr. mi je rekao da ćemo probati još jer kao da ja ostajem trudna al samo još nešto malo fali, da on nebi žurio na IVF ako možemo uspijeti s AIH-om. 
ježić, nadam se da će nam ovi AIH-ovi biti dobitni

----------


## ježić

Da, *ružo*, vjerojatno je tvoj doktor u pravu. Kod tebe se stanica uspije oploditi. 
Kod mene, čak ni to.
Ipak, nadam se da ćemo ovaj put obje imati bolje rezultate! Sretno!

----------


## martinstoss

*ježić, ruža82*, sretno sa AIHom!
*tikki*, tebi sretno s pikanjem!
*maca papučarica, kitty*, kad ste vi u postupku?
*tina-a*, javi se-e!!!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Martinstoss*, ja sam već u "postupku", preživjela hsg, nalaz uredan i peglamo dalje po ciljanima dok nam ne dojadi. 
Ništa od inseminacije za mene, kaže dr da mi s obzirom na dobar spermiogram mm šanse za začeće nisu ništa veće nego sa ciljanim, tako da me ne bi s time davio. 
Naoružana strpljenjem krećem u nove pobjede, nadam se povoljnom učinku hsg-a pa da i ja dobijem pozitivnu betu u kojem od narednih mjeseci.
Kako si ti, jesi napravila borbeni plan za dalje?

----------


## artisan

tina malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od mene
ja sam kupila lh trakice po prvi put, i mjerim bt sada u ovom ciklusu, pa možda uspijemo nešto prije sljedećeg AIH, u kućnoj radinosti :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

..vidim da ste me čekale jučer..nisam jučer vadila betu nego danas...sad u 13 idem po nalaz bete...frka me....al šta bude bit će...

----------


## maca papucarica

*Tina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za veliku i lijepu betu, ustvari za beturinu!

----------


## martinstoss

*maca papučarica*, evo mm i ja idemo u utorak u ZG na razgovor prvo sa Šimunićem, a onda s Lučingerom. Lučinger me zvao na mob.nakon što je vidio moj mail, jooooooooooooooooj kako divno i fino razgovara... Na AIH više neću, pa taman i da mi netko plati, a kaže Luči da oni prakticiraju IVF nakon 2-3 neuspjela AIHa. Isto se nadam da će nam prije uspjet prirodno, možda baš sad u Zagrebu, malo promjena sredine i klime...a taman će mi bit ti dani, valjda, ne znam, jer mi je ciklus malo izbucan od ove biokemijske. Želim ti puno sreće i da ovaj put naciljate "u sridu"!

*tina*, sretno, mislimo na tebe! Javi odmah rezultate. Držim fige i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## martinstoss

*artisan*, želim ti kao i sebi da ti uspije prirodno, a ako ne možda se vidimo u 5. mjesecu u IVF centru!  :Very Happy:

----------


## maca papucarica

Hvala, draga. Ma imam ja i nešto alkarske krvi, valjda ću pogoditi u sridu više! :Grin: 
I ja tebi od  :Heart:  želim da ubrzo napravite jednog malog purgera/purgericu!
~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prirodnjake dok čekate, a i za potpomognute ma kome god trebale!

----------


## martinstoss

Joj, *tina*, imam tremu kao da čekam rezultate svoje bete  :Shock:  .Objavi radosnu vijest šta prije, jer će me infarkt strefit.

----------


## tina2701

..beta 134,2  :Shock:

----------


## martinstoss

wow, *tina*, super, super, super! Čestitam ti od sveg srca! Nekako sam od početka imala neki dobar osjećaj u vezi tebe. Želim ti sve najbolje do samog kraja T. Nadam se da si baš ti s ovom betom pokrenula daljnje pozitivne događaje. Velika  :Kiss:

----------


## tina2701

hvala..u petak je idem ponovit da vidim dal se dpla kak treba ..

----------


## maca papucarica

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Jeeee Tina!!!
Neću čestitati (još) da ne ureknem, ali to je jaaaako lijepa beta i da ti donese jedno malo srculence za 8 mjeseci.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

Bravo *tina*! Odoh ja na odbrojavanje da ti čestitam!

----------


## artisan

bravo tina, čestitam  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ptica1

Tina, čestitam super. Kada bi i mene u subotu obradovala takva ß. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje.

----------


## ruža82

Super Tina!!!!!!!
dugo očekivana trudnoća od inseminacije

----------


## martinstoss

Cure koje ste prošle biokemijsku, evo ja tek danas počela zapravo krvarit, 7. dan od početka, i zanima me hoću li ja uopće ovaj mjesec moć prirodno radit na bebi. Postavila sam pitanje na podforumu "biokemijska trudnoća", ali tamo nema nikog već mjesecima.

*tina*, ljubim te i grlim! ~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje!

----------


## tina2701

..hvala vam svima na čestitkama...ja još ne mogu da vjerujem u betu...to mi je tako nestvarno...ko da sanjam....


*Martinstoss*...smiješ...ja sam imala biokemijsku u prvom mjesecu...bez problema na posao...

----------


## martinstoss

Hvala, Tina! Mogu pretpostavit kako ti je i baš se veselim zbog tebe! Uživaj u tom predivnom osjećaju i svim onim još ljepšim koji su pred tobom, zaslužila si!  :Kiss:

----------


## kitty

*tina*, čestitam  :Very Happy:  konačno i kod nas aih-ovki lijepe vijesti!

što se mene tiče, danas mi je 3dc jer mi se ovaj ciklus nakon aih-a oduuuužio usprkos metforminu i trajao je 45 dana... tako da smo sad još mjesec dana na prirodnim pokušajima a onda nadam se ponovo na aih.
*ružo*, jesi ti bila danas gore, kaj kaže dr? jesi se sad nakon pauze samo naručila kod sestara ili si i njega zvala?
*ptica*: ~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu beturinu!

----------


## katja35

Čestitam tina, držim fige! Mene čeka AIH u subotu ili ponedjeljak a onda dani iščekivanja.

----------


## ruža82

Kitty, zvala sam prvo doktora, a onda još i sestre. rekao mi je da idemo na AIH, pitala sam kad ću na IVF pa mi je rekao da (pošto on moj prvi AIH ne računa jer je bio koma) pošto sam od 2 AIH-a imala dvije trudnoće da ćemo probati još tako jer kao ja ostanem trudna i da me nebi on mučio s injekcijama ako ne treba. za sada...
uglavno u ponedjeljak folikulometrija i sad daj bog da će se stvorit taj moj 1 folikulčić.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> tina malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od mene
> ja sam kupila lh trakice po prvi put, i mjerim bt sada u ovom ciklusu, pa možda uspijemo nešto prije sljedećeg AIH, u kućnoj radinosti


*Artisan*, držim fige, a i prepoznajem se u tvojoj rečenici. I ja sam kupila trakice, zasad nema znakova ovulacije, ali bit će, bit će :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Super Tina!!!!!!!
> dugo očekivana trudnoća od inseminacije


Tina, čestitam :Smile:  
ruža82, slažem se s tobom i želim ti ovaj put više sreće :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

Beta se nije poduplala....

sa 134 je otišla na 150 i stala...

----------


## tikki

ajoj *tina*, strašno mi je žao  :Love: 

Drži se, odtuguj i skupi snage za nove pobjede. Možda već u idućem ciklusu bude sreća  :Heart:

----------


## ptica1

Joj Tina, jako mi je žao :Crying or Very sad: 
Ali ipak ne gubi nadu idemo dalje, jer moramo. Drži se.

----------


## martinstoss

*tina*, ja ne mogu vjerovat, stvarno ne mogu! Dođe mi da sad opsujem, a znam da se to ne smije na forumu. Stvarno mi je žao, nekako sam bila baš optimistična, čak uvjerena da će tebi bit sve ok. Drži mi se, vjerujem da ti je sad jako teško, ali jednog dana ćemo sve zaboravit šta smo prošle da bi došle do svojih bebača kad ih budemo držale u naručju. Sigurna stvar je da ćemo sve bit dobre mame i sigurno nećemo zanemarivat svoju djecu (kao što sve češće vidimo takvih primjera oko sebe).

Puno ti zagrljaja šaljem i mislim na tebe i suosjećam s tobom!  :Kiss:

----------


## ruža82

Tina žao mi je :Love: 
znam kako je :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Tina, jako mi je žao. Baš jako, jako...



I da najavim - u ponedjeljak folikulometrija pa bi u utorak možda mogao biti drugi AIH, ovaj put u potpuno prirodnom ciklusu. Međutim, test ne pokazuje nikakve naznake ovulacije tako da ne znam što će biti. Vidjet ćemo, javljam sve :Smile:

----------


## martinstoss

*Maslina*, sretno u ponedjeljak, želim ti lijepi i veliki folikul!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Tina*, jako mi je žao što ti se to događa. 
Kao i Martinstoss, i ja sam bila uvjerena da ćeš nam (s obzirom na veliku betu i tvoje jaaako mlade godine) uskoro kukati o mučninama i kojekakvim r(g)adostima koje donosi trudnoća... Ali sudbina je ipak htjela da još malo žudiš za svojim mirisnim zamotuljkom, a sve kako bi sreća bila još veća kad mrvica dođe... 
Nemoj se obeshrabriti, brzo će doći tvoj red da budeš trudnica, ma koliko god nestvarno to sada možda zvučalo...  :Love: 
Mi mislimo na tebe i držimo palčeve i toliko pozitivne energije mora konačno uroditi nečim dobrim!  :Kiss:

----------


## martinstoss

*ptica1*, jesi li vadila betu, kad će rezultati? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ptica1

Je vadila sam ß, nažalost samo 1,2

----------


## tina2701

> Je vadila sam ß, nažalost samo 1,2


..a bem.ti...  :Love: 

..mene danas sve nešto grči...a ni sama ne znam dal se dešava šta il je to od nervoze....

----------


## ruža82

> Je vadila sam ß, nažalost samo 1,2


 :Love:

----------


## martinstoss

*ptica1*, ne znam stvarno šta više reći, sve mi već zvuči otrcano. Samo se nadam da će 5. mjesec bit uspješan onoliko koliko ovaj mjesec nije bio. Eto, šaljem ti veliku  :Kiss:

----------


## tina2701

..odoh ujutro vadit betu...još jednu...nadam se da raste....strah me...al kak bude...

----------


## MASLINA1973

> *Maslina*, sretno u ponedjeljak, želim ti lijepi i veliki folikul!


Hvala ti, ali nažalost - zakasnili smo. Ipak su se obistinili moji strahovi. Čekamo idući ciklus i valjda će tada biti moguć AIH.
Tebi želim sretan boravak u Zagrebu. Promaklo mi je - kamo idete, u koju polikliniku?

----------


## martinstoss

*maslina,* ne kužim, kako ste zakasnili, već se desila O ili šta? Ako je tako, idi na fertilitifriend.com i prati sama sve znakove ( BT, cervikalnu sluz, cerviks). Mene je tako prošli mjesec dr. naručio za folikulometriju 13. dc, a ja osjetila sama da su počeli plodni dani 9. dc, a ovulacija se dogodila 12. dc. I taj put smo stvarno pogodili samo šta se, eto, nije uhvatilo kako treba.

Idemo ti prvo danas u Polikliniku IVF, a sutra u IVF centar, pa u Vili. Idemo na razgovor, pa ću slijedit svoje instikte, nadam se uspješno, i izabrat tko mi najviše odgovara. Joj, ružno je vrijeme, hoću suuuuunce!

*tina,* sretno danas! Želim ti veliku beturinu! Nadam se da je u početku bila malo lijena i da je brzo i naglo narasla!  :Kiss:

----------


## MASLINA1973

*Martinstoss*, da, već je prošla O i bilo je kasno za AIH. Slutila sam, ali preko vikenda i za blagdane ne rade inženjeri tako da su bile male šanse da ćemo stići. Sve je krenulo loše, ciklus je započeo dva dana ranije i to su taman ta dva dana koja su sve pomaknula unatrag. Idemo dalje, nema predaje.

Tebi sretno i samo slušaj sebe i svoj osjećaj. Tu si u pravu. I ja sam sada znala da ćemo zakasniti. 
I ja sam jutros pomislila isto - kakav dan! Ali, evo, kiša više ne pada. Zasjat će i sunce :Smile:

----------


## artisan

tina za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
martinstoss sretno s klinikama, javi nam što si odlučila na kraju, a mislim da ni s jednom nečeš pogriješiti.
maslina idemo dalje :Love:

----------


## nea0902

Drage moje cure u zadnjih mjesec dana više puta sam napisala i pobrisala post nego imam dana u tom mjesecu. Čitam vas redovito. Nekako nisam htjela pisat da se ne ureknem (nisam praznovjerna), da u slučaju nečeg lošeg neću bit sama kojoj će bit žao a druge s tim ne želim opterećivat. Bilo kako bilo 24.03. išla sam na svoju 3. AIH (ili bolje reći prvu konkretnu jer su prve dvije poprilično zbrčkano napravljene prije 3 godine) i nakon prvog testa koji je bio negativan, prestala sam s Utrogestanima i Folacinom, javila sam se dr. otišla po druge Klomfene i čekala da M dođe ... Nakon 6 dana nije došla; mislila sam se da je to od Utrogestana i pitala svog dr.-a da li je to moguće. On kaže da je ali ipak da napravim još jedan test. Čekala sam prvu jutarnju mokraću i i ona toliko željena plava crta trudnoće poplavila je prvom kapljicom i prije one vodoravne. Nisam vjerovala pa sam učinila i drugi test koji je isto tako bio pozitivan. To sam javila dr.-u koji me je poslao vaditi betu. Nju sam vadila 18.04. i iznosila je 4450. Prvi UZV sam napravila u petak i vidila sam"vrečicu" s naznakama ploda - maleno titranje srdašca. Što reći ... nevjerujem da se to meni desilo. Jednostavno ne vjerujem, presretna sam s jedne strane, prestravljena s druge strane jer jednostavno ne želim da se nešto desi loše, ne želim da me ovaj osjećaj napusti. S ovim sam vam htjela napisati da ne odustajete - da se trudnoća i s AIH može postići - teže ali može. Ne gubite nadu. Ja se samo nadam da sad jednom kad se ulovilo da tu moj "fažolić" kako ga od milja zovemo i ostaje. Cure sretno!

----------


## martinstoss

> *Martinstoss*, da, već je prošla O i bilo je kasno za AIH. Slutila sam, ali preko vikenda i za blagdane ne rade inženjeri tako da su bile male šanse da ćemo stići. Sve je krenulo loše, ciklus je započeo dva dana ranije i to su taman ta dva dana koja su sve pomaknula unatrag. Idemo dalje, nema predaje.
> 
> Tebi sretno i samo slušaj sebe i svoj osjećaj. Tu si u pravu. I ja sam sada znala da ćemo zakasniti. 
> I ja sam jutros pomislila isto - kakav dan! Ali, evo, kiša više ne pada. Zasjat će i sunce



Ej, a koja je dijagnoza tebi i tm (možda si mi već i napisala, ali sam zaboravila)? Pitam se jeste li prirodno mogli radit na bebici?

----------


## martinstoss

*nea0902,* hvala ti šta si s nama podijelila svoje iskustvo! Baš mi je drago zbog tebe i želim ti da ti bude sve dobro do samog kraja T i poslije isto tako!

----------


## nea0902

Hvala ti puno a ja tebi od srca želim da te bebica usreći što prije!

----------


## ruža82

nea0902 baš je lijepo čuti tak nešto, daj mi nadu...
držim ti fige da bude sve ok!!!
Maslina, sory al ne kužim - folikul ti je pukao?? kad?? 
Martinstoss, čekam izvještaj...
tina~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MASLINA1973

*Ružo*, nisam htjela znati. Vidjela sam po izrazu lica da je bilo nedavno. Zapravo je dr. promrljao - u toku noći, ali mislim da je čak bilo par sat prije. Uglavnom, suze su mi poletjele, nisam se mogla suzdržati... Dakle, još jedan mjesec ništa. Čekamo idući, čekamo tablete, čekamo čuda... 
Kako ti?

----------


## tina2701

..moja beta se predomislila....nastavila je rasti.....na 21 dpo je 473,9

...sve sam više mišljenja da su mi prvu smrdali....ak je prva bila oko 70 a ne 134...onda sve štima...

----------


## ruža82

Maslina, meni je isto folikul puknuo i napravljen mi je AIH, rekao je doktor da nema veze šta je puknuo. i bila biokemijska. ja idem u subotu na drugu folikulometriju pa da vidimo ako ima šta ili...
tina, ne kužim se baš u te bete, ali to je sad dobro ne??? šta ti doktor kaže??

----------


## tina2701

dobro je...nisam se još čula s doktorom....

----------


## artisan

tina bravo :Klap: , držim fige da i dalje lijepo raste ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ruža82

> dobro je...nisam se još čula s doktorom....


I sada ideš još jednom vadit ili??
konačno trudnoća od inseminacije, čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Maslina, meni je isto folikul puknuo i napravljen mi je AIH, rekao je doktor da nema veze šta je puknuo. i bila biokemijska. ja idem u subotu na drugu folikulometriju pa da vidimo ako ima šta ili...
> tina, ne kužim se baš u te bete, ali to je sad dobro ne??? šta ti doktor kaže??


Ne znam što bih ti rekla i mislila... Meni je rečeno - čekamo idući ciklus... Držim ti fige da bude dobro, da bude sjajno :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

> I sada ideš još jednom vadit ili??
> konačno trudnoća od inseminacije, čestitam


..ne idem više nigdje što se tiče bete...toliko imam iskustva s ovim labom da im ne vjerujem više ni trunke...jel se sjećate kak sam prije AIH-a par dana pisala i histerizirala jer su mi na nalaz markera napisali da imam Hepatitis C.....poludila sam...taj isti dan sam otišla u <Osijek i naravno nalaz je negativan....tako vjerujem da su mi i prvu betu sje...ak je prva beta bila oko 70 a ne 134 onda se sve savršeno poklapa i sa drugom i trećom betom....a prvi nalaz je od jedne laborantice a drugi i treći od druge....sad...ja sumnjam u ispravnost prvog nalaza a to me koštalo živaca i živaca...sad čekam da dogovorim prvi uzv kad mi se gin vrati s godišnjeg....

----------


## martinstoss

*tina,* poslala sam ti na odbrojavanju čestitke, ali ne škodi još malo. Ti si naša trudnica, daješ nam svima nade da i ta inseminacija ima smisla!  :Kiss: 

Bila sam danas u Poliklinici IVF kod dr. Š. i oduševila sam se i s obzirom da te konzultacije koštaju, a mm i ja smo već pomalo financijski iscrpljeni prijašnjim događanjima, mislim da za sada nećemo dalje. Ovaj doktor, za razliku od mog ex, misli da ako je s nama sve ok da se već nešto trebalo dogodit. Sutra radim kod njega UZV i PRL, pa ćemo onda odlučit hoćemo li na ITI ili IVF. Šokirao se mojim znanjem i baratanjem terminologijom, pa me zamolio da se više ne informiram, jer ako ja budem sve znala da onda on neće imat nikakvu svrhu   :Grin: . Još je i duhovit i uopće nije prepotentan kako je zvučao na telefon. Razgovara vrlo logično, pogledao je sve moje i nalaze mm i odmah je fotografski sve zapamtio. A papir di piše upute za postupak mu je od nekog krasnog materijala, kao neka mala diplomica. Znam da ćete reć da sam luda, ali meni su bitni svi ti detalji.

----------


## maca papucarica

Tina to su predivne vijesti! Što i sama kažeš, iznos i rast druge i treće bete mogli bi značiti da su ti prvu zeznuli! U svakom slučaju ovo je lijepa betica i uživaj u činjenici da si TRUDNA!!! Sad još malo čekanja i  :Raspa:  dok se dr ne vrati i dok ne vidiš svoju gv, pa onda skoro i srčeko! Baš sam sretna zbog vas! Uživajte u svojoj srećici!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Martinstoss*, drago mi je da je vaš pohod na sreću u zg dobro prošao i da ste zadovoljni, želim da vam što prije donese jedno (ili više!)  :Heart:  ispod tvoga!

----------


## martinstoss

*maslina,* jako mi je žao zbog tebe! Znam kako je iščekivati tu ovulaciju i onda kad je promašiš to je stvarno užas i onda čekaš da ciklus dođe do kraja, pa čekaš novi ciklus, pa i ovo sve nanovo. Nažalost, ljudi oko nas to ne shvaćaju, a čak su i neki doktori otupili, kao: " Šta ima veze, doć će drugi ciklus." Šta je 200 po tuđem turu, jel? Meni nije jasno zašto ti dr. nije napravio inseminaciju u petak ili subotu, jer spermiji mogu živit 3, a neki tvrde i do 5 dana... 
Drži mi se!
Meni je dr.rekao da nakon biokemijske ovulacija može kasnit i do 3 tjedna, a u sljedeći postupak mogu uć tek kad dođe iduća menga, a ne znam kad će, tako da ću se načekat i ja pošteno....
Puno zagrljaja i poljubaca ti šaljem!

----------


## ježić

nea0902, hvala ti što si se javila! Čuvaj "fažolića"!

tina, čestitam od srca!!!

maslino,  :Love:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> *tina,* poslala sam ti na odbrojavanju čestitke, ali ne škodi još malo. Ti si naša trudnica, daješ nam svima nade da i ta inseminacija ima smisla! 
> 
> Bila sam danas u Poliklinici IVF kod dr. Š. i oduševila sam se i s obzirom da te konzultacije koštaju, a mm i ja smo već pomalo financijski iscrpljeni prijašnjim događanjima, mislim da za sada nećemo dalje. Ovaj doktor, za razliku od mog ex, misli da ako je s nama sve ok da se već nešto trebalo dogodit. Sutra radim kod njega UZV i PRL, pa ćemo onda odlučit hoćemo li na ITI ili IVF. Šokirao se mojim znanjem i baratanjem terminologijom, pa me zamolio da se više ne informiram, jer ako ja budem sve znala da onda on neće imat nikakvu svrhu  . Još je i duhovit i uopće nije prepotentan kako je zvučao na telefon. Razgovara vrlo logično, pogledao je sve moje i nalaze mm i odmah je fotografski sve zapamtio. A papir di piše upute za postupak mu je od nekog krasnog materijala, kao neka mala diplomica. Znam da ćete reć da sam luda, ali meni su bitni svi ti detalji.


Draga *Martinstoss*, i meni je to bitno. Toliko se oko svega napatimo da nam je itekako važna lijepa riječ, osmijeh, pa i izgled papirića  na kojem se ispisuju upute, terapija i sl. Jako mi je drago zbog tebe. Voljela bih da možete odmah u postupak, ali shvaćam - nije lako. Držim fige da što prije prikupite novac i krenete u novu plovidbu prema ostvarenju vaših snova. 
Sretno, draga :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> *maslina,* jako mi je žao zbog tebe! Znam kako je iščekivati tu ovulaciju i onda kad je promašiš to je stvarno užas i onda čekaš da ciklus dođe do kraja, pa čekaš novi ciklus, pa i ovo sve nanovo. Nažalost, ljudi oko nas to ne shvaćaju, a čak su i neki doktori otupili, kao: " Šta ima veze, doć će drugi ciklus." Šta je 200 po tuđem turu, jel? Meni nije jasno zašto ti dr. nije napravio inseminaciju u petak ili subotu, jer spermiji mogu živit 3, a neki tvrde i do 5 dana... 
> Drži mi se!
> Meni je dr.rekao da nakon biokemijske ovulacija može kasnit i do 3 tjedna, a u sljedeći postupak mogu uć tek kad dođe iduća menga, a ne znam kad će, tako da ću se načekat i ja pošteno....
> Puno zagrljaja i poljubaca ti šaljem!



Čitam redom pa sam tek sad vidjela i ove tvoje retke. Hvala ti :Smile:  :Heart:  Nadam se da ćemo uskoro doći na red i za lijekove, a i novi ciklus očekujem za svega desetak dana.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sweety

Evo meni nije jasno, obavila sam prvi AIH, zadnji UZV mi je rađen 2 dana prije inseminacije i tada mi je dana štoperica.
Nakon ta dva dana (dan ipo) znam da folikul treba pucat, pa je svejedno jeli pukao veče prije, to jutro ili popodne.

Ali na dan inseminacije ne rade na SD taj UZV, tako da se ne zna u kojoj je fazi bio folikul, ne zna se koliko je narastao naposljetku, ne zna se kakvo je stanje endometrija.
Puno toga se ne zna. Samo su prknuli spermiće i eto.
I sad kad se ne uhvati, nećemo imat pojma zašto.
Nećemo znati da li prilagođavat terapiju, kako tempirat vrijeme.
Tako da ni za slijedeći pokušaj u startu vidim da nema smisla.

Meni to izgleda kao vrlo loša strategija rada samog postupka. 

 :Undecided: 

Nije ni čudo onda što je postotak uspješnosi toliko loš.

----------


## ValaMala

Jesi ih pitala zašto ne rade ultrazvuk prije postupka? Pokušaj inzistirati na tome. Meni je to izvan svake pameti, na VV npr. je ultrazvuk prije inseminacije obavezan, a čak i prije prirodnih ili klomifenskih IVF-ova

----------


## sweety

> Jesi ih pitala zašto ne rade ultrazvuk prije postupka? Pokušaj inzistirati na tome. Meni je to izvan svake pameti, na VV npr. je ultrazvuk prije inseminacije obavezan, a čak i prije prirodnih ili klomifenskih IVF-ova


 Rekoše da ne rade, da nije takva praksa.
Meni je to preskakanje koraka u postupku.

Možda štede  :Grin:

----------


## andream

UZV prije inseminacije se podrazumijeva. Na VV se čak dolazi i drugi dan nakon inseminiravanja i dr ponovno gleda UZVom da li su folikuli puknuli - ako nisu, inseminacija se ponavlja.
Treba svakako postaviti pitanje zašto se ne gleda, objašnjenje da nije takva praksa meni kao pacijentu ne bi bilo nikako dovoljno. Objašnjenje će možda biti da spermići žive unutar tijela žene još neka dva dana, ali ni to nije dovoljan argument po meni da se preskače UZV. Argument uštede neću niti komentirati.

----------


## ValaMala

> UZV prije inseminacije se podrazumijeva. Na VV se čak dolazi i drugi dan nakon inseminiravanja i dr ponovno gleda UZVom da li su folikuli puknuli - ako nisu, inseminacija se ponavlja.
> Treba svakako postaviti pitanje zašto se ne gleda, objašnjenje da nije takva praksa meni kao pacijentu ne bi bilo nikako dovoljno. Objašnjenje će možda biti da spermići žive unutar tijela žene još neka dva dana, ali ni to nije dovoljan argument po meni da se preskače UZV. Argument uštede neću niti komentirati.


Potpisujem od riječi do riječi. 

Toliko me živcira što svaka klinika ima neku svoju praksu i ne odstupa od nje bez obzira koliko nelogična bila. Na koncu ispada da se doista moramo boriti same za sebe u svemu ovome

----------


## martinstoss

> Evo meni nije jasno, obavila sam prvi AIH, zadnji UZV mi je rađen 2 dana prije inseminacije i tada mi je dana štoperica.
> Nakon ta dva dana (dan ipo) znam da folikul treba pucat, pa je svejedno jeli pukao veče prije, to jutro ili popodne.
> 
> Ali na dan inseminacije ne rade na SD taj UZV, tako da se ne zna u kojoj je fazi bio folikul, ne zna se koliko je narastao naposljetku, ne zna se kakvo je stanje endometrija.
> Puno toga se ne zna. Samo su prknuli spermiće i eto.
> I sad kad se ne uhvati, nećemo imat pojma zašto.
> Nećemo znati da li prilagođavat terapiju, kako tempirat vrijeme.
> Tako da ni za slijedeći pokušaj u startu vidim da nema smisla.
> 
> ...


Brzo si pohvatala sve i skužila traljavost s obzirom da ti je tek prvi AIH, svaka čast! Ja sam na 1. AIHu još bila naivna i slijepo vjerovala svom doktoru. Moramo se same informirat i inzistirat inače ćemo ostat trudne za 10 godina. A šta njih briga, ne žuri se njima imat bebu, ne luduju doktori od hormona i ne pate svaki put kad vide trudnu ženu ili dijete na ulici. a da ne govorim da im dođemo kao savršena investicija. Samo se ti ne daj i traži svoje! Želim ti puno sreće!

----------


## martinstoss

Evo, samo da vas informiram da sam jutros bila u Poliklinici IVF na UZV i oduševljena sam kako me dr. C. pažljivo i detaljno pregledao. Svi su jako ljubazni i posvećeni, uz to su još i jako opušteni i ležerni. Sad moram čekat sljedeću mengu negdje polovicom 5. mjeseca, jer mi je ciklus malo pošemeren zbog biokemijske, a onda slijedi Femara i najvjerojatnije ITI. 
Veliki pozdrav svima!

----------


## taca70

Martinstoss, pa jel ti i dr u St savjetovao da nastavis sa inseminacijama?

----------


## maca papucarica

Martinstoss, a što kaže dr zašto ITI a ne IUI? Koliko sam ja upućena na ITI se ide ukoliko je IUI neuspješan, a kod tebe je zadnji bio uspješan.  :Unsure:

----------


## martinstoss

*taca70,* da, moj dr. u ST mi je savjetovao i dalje AIH, ali do kraja godine i da ako do tada ne zanesem da bi tek onda radio IVF. Ovaj dr. bi mi idući ciklus napravio ili ITI ili IVF, još nismo sigurni, jer hoće još vidjet RTG snimku od HSGa, a ja je zaboravila ponijet, pa ću mu poslati poštom sutra. Ako bi se odlučio ipak na ITI, onda je rekao da ako ne uspije da bi išli odmah na IVF. Ja bi pristala i na ITI, jer mi se ipak to čini sigurnijom metodom od IUI, ako ništa, a onda je barem malo različit taj postupak, pa će meni možda baš to odgovarat. On bi mi dao Femaru umjesto Klomifena, jer kaže da je ovulacija tada kvalitetnija, a da ne stanjuje endometrij kao Klomifen.
Već sam prije pisala, ali ću ponovit, da je stvar u pristupu liječnika, to je ono što će me nekome privuć ili odbit. Možda je stvar i u mentalitetu, ne znam, ali meni divlji, dalmatinski, nikako ne odgovara.

*maca papučarica,* dr. kaže da on radi ITI, jer valjda na taj način dođe bliže jajnim stanicama, pa je onda i veća šansa.

Svakako, jako mi se svidio pristup oba liječnika u Poliklinici IVF. Dok me dr. C. gledao na UZV sve mi je do u detalje objašnjavao, sve živo mi je ispregledao i više puta, razgovorljiv, susretljiv...eto, to meni odgovara, a i dr. Š. nije ništa lošiji šta se toga tiče i vidi se da savršeno zna o čemu govori, vrlo ozbiljno shvaća cijelu situaciju.

Ne znam šta bi vam više napisala, malo sam smantana od puta. Idem nanat!  :Kiss:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Martinstoss, sve što si napisala tako je divno i poticajno da imam dojam da si već trudna. I to ti od srca želim :Smile: 

I nadovezujem se na UZV. Istina je, na SD ne rade UZV na dan inseminacije pa tako nisu ni meni. Zašto? Martinstoss je u pravu, kad idemo prvi put, ma koliko god pročitale i iščitale sva druga iskustva - vjerujemo što nam se kaže. Ja sam, nažalost, propustila dva mjeseca i sad imam osjećaj da sam tek nigdje. Čini mi se da sam najoptimističnija bila uoči prvoga AIH. Vidjet ćemo...

----------


## ježić

> Jesi ih pitala zašto ne rade ultrazvuk prije postupka? Pokušaj inzistirati na tome. Meni je to izvan svake pameti, na VV npr. je ultrazvuk prije inseminacije obavezan, a čak i prije prirodnih ili klomifenskih IVF-ova


Badava inzistiranje na tome. Ja sam pokušala u Petrovoj i nije mi ništa pomoglo. Zadnja folikulometrija obično bude dva dana prije same inseminacije, a poslije, meni se čini, je sve samo lutrija.
A ovo što se tiče eventualnog ponavljanja inseminacije slijedeći dan, to mi se pak izgleda kao utopija.
Uštedu na ultrazvuku isto ne želim komentirati. Koliko to može koštati, jedan prezervativ, malo gela i 5 minuta vremena!? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## martinstoss

> Martinstoss, sve što si napisala tako je divno i poticajno da imam dojam da si već trudna. I to ti od srca želim
> 
> I nadovezujem se na UZV. Istina je, na SD ne rade UZV na dan inseminacije pa tako nisu ni meni. Zašto? Martinstoss je u pravu, kad idemo prvi put, ma koliko god pročitale i iščitale sva druga iskustva - vjerujemo što nam se kaže. Ja sam, nažalost, propustila dva mjeseca i sad imam osjećaj da sam tek nigdje. Čini mi se da sam najoptimističnija bila uoči prvoga AIH. Vidjet ćemo...


Cure moje, meni vam nisu radili UZV na dan inseminacije niti u priv.poliklinici di masno platiš, a šta da onda očekujemo od državnih. Meni se čini da to ide sve po pretpostavci, npr. evo, sad su folikuli 15 mm, za dva dana bi mogli doć do 18 mm, pa ćemo dat štopericu, itd. To sam se i ja pitala sve moje AIHove, kako dr. zna da su moji folikuli sazrili do štoperice, kako zna kad su puknuli, je li dobro tempirano...i čini mi se da je bilo dobro tempirano tek moj zadnji AIH kad nisam bila ničim stimulirana i bez štoperice, pa sam sama skužila O i kako sam došla 2 dana prije planirane folikulometrije, dr. me pogledao na UZV i vidio da je folikul 21mm, pa je baš taj dan i bila inseminacija. Ne znam šta bi vam rekla, ali mislim da bi bilo puno više uspjeha kod AIHa da se neki doktori malo bolje posvete tim postupcima, a ne idu na ćoravo, pa onda šta bude-bit će, pa ako ne uspije idemo ponovo, pa ako 10 puta ne uspije idemo na IVF, pa se skrivaju iza postotaka, kao: i prirodno imate šanse 25% po ciklusu, a AIHom 10%, pa im je to opravdanje...Iako, ako ukucate na you tube "insemination" vidjet ćete puno videa sa prikazom postupka, a neki doktori drže i predavanje o tome i kažu da taj postupak POVEĆAVA šanse za začeće, ne znam koji je to točno video, ali može se brzo nać.

Želim svima nama AIHušama brzi uspjeh i da se napokon prestanemo opterećivat ginekološkom strukom.  :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

Slična iskustva imam i ja Rijeci (ali tu su razlike bile i od doktora do doktora). Imala sam 5 inseminacija koje su rađene bez ultrazvuka na dan insemnacije, ali sam svih 5 puta naručena na pregled dva dana iza inseminacije da bi se potvrdila ovulacija i postojanje žutog tijela i čak dvaput se desilo da ni dva dana nakon inseminacije folikul nije pukao (ponavljanja nema kao na VV), a jednom je doktoru ispala epruvetica sa spermom ali inseminacija je svejedno napravljena (mada ne znam s čime). Od 5 pokušaja realno sam se samo dvaput mogla nadati...

Štopericu sam dobila samo jednom!

----------


## ValaMala

Ja sam totalno u šoku, bila sam uvjerena da je to praksa posvuda. Kao što su neke cure pisale već, na VV nema šanse da ideš na aih bez ultrazvuka. Čak i ako ideš na IVF prirodnjak, ultrazvuk prije samog postupka je obavezan. Gadi mi se to što štede na nama kao da nam ovaj zakon nije već smanjio šanse da postanemo roditelji...

----------


## tina2701

..ja sam imala uzv na dan AIH-a...i vidjelo se da je folikul puknuo...(to jutro) i saznala sam da mi je endometrij bio ok...

----------


## ruža82

Nisam baš sigurna da ima ponavljanja inseminacije na VV. !! barem se meni nije ponavljala iako folikul nije puknuo, tak da neznam baš da se ponavlja. 
inače, dr. obavezno radi uzv prije inseminacije, tako da sam na posljednjem i vidjela kako je folikul nedavno puknuo

----------


## martinstoss

> Slična iskustva imam i ja Rijeci (ali tu su razlike bile i od doktora do doktora). Imala sam 5 inseminacija koje su rađene bez ultrazvuka na dan insemnacije, ali sam svih 5 puta naručena na pregled dva dana iza inseminacije da bi se potvrdila ovulacija i postojanje žutog tijela i čak dvaput se desilo da ni dva dana nakon inseminacije folikul nije pukao (ponavljanja nema kao na VV), a jednom je doktoru ispala epruvetica sa spermom ali inseminacija je svejedno napravljena (mada ne znam s čime). Od 5 pokušaja realno sam se samo dvaput mogla nadati...
> 
> Štopericu sam dobila samo jednom!


O, Isuse! Eto, ti si imala UZV 2 dana nakon inseminacije i ako folikul nije ni tada puknuo nego možda tek dan-dva iza, spermići su možda već pomrli. A ja ne znam niti to, nisu me gledali nakon AIHa, ni slučajno.
Vidim da je Tini vrlo pažljivo obavljen postupak, a i urodio je plodom, stoga...

----------


## ježić

> ... *a jednom je doktoru ispala epruvetica sa spermom ali inseminacija je svejedno napravljena (mada ne znam s čime*)...


lol! ne mogu vjerovati što se sve kod nas događa! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sweety

Meni je to sve fascinantno, ne pozitivno već negativno, fascinira me ta nedosljednost u postupcima, nezalaganje, površnost...
Pa nije ni čudo da su uspjesi kod AIH-a tako mizerni, fakat to samo "pospješuje" osjemenjivanje, ne i oplodnju.
Jedino mi u opće nije jasno zašto to spada u famoznu terminologiju MPO?
Pa samo je korak ispred "klomifenskih ciljanih odnosa", koji su u principu također medicinski potpomognuti, jer naravno liječnik prepiše terapiju koja stimulira proces, znači "potpomognuto je medicinom", ne čarima babe Mande.

U principu kad gledam, jedino kada se "muški faktor" krene tretirat medicinski, onda je to kao "viši nivo" pa eto spada u MPO, a ženama je svejedno, i ovako i onako budu gutale tablete.
Zanima me, kako bi se vodilo da jedna žena sa dijagnozom anovulacije, naravno "low responder" prođe i supresiju i full stimulaciju, recimo dobije max 3 JS, i fino ne odu na punkciju, već se posexaju doma (pretpostavimo da muškarac ima normo, pa nema frke), znači ne prođu ovaj proces tretiranja spermija i IVF/ili ..., 
kako bi se to onda zvalo? Isto MPO postupak ili pak "ciljanj odnos"?

----------


## maca papucarica

Ciljani odnos, ako bi se uopće i "zvalo" jer te nitko ne bi šljivio pet posto i tak bi ti bilo svejedno što je to! Kod nas se većina dr ograđuje faktorom sreće kao bitnim čimbenikom u mpo procesu, te se dosta toga odrađuje rutinski i bez glave.
Zato, pomolimo se da ta sreća dotakne i nas, očito je to jedino što pomaže!

----------


## GIZMOS

Događa se, događa...Iz nekog poštovanja prema doktoru u to vrijeme sam šutjela (nisam pisala javno o tome) jer je i njemu bilo jako neugodno zbog nespretnosti taj dan, a očekivala ionako nisam ništa. Samo sam čekala da odradim tih 5 inseminacija na kojima su inzistirali prije IVF-a i to me guralo naprijed, ali i nazad jer mi je oduzimalo dragocijeno vrijeme...a o IVF-u moja dr.nije htjela ni pričat jer je sve *navodno* bilo ok!!! A nije, ja sam znala da nije...

----------


## martinstoss

> Događa se, događa...Iz nekog poštovanja prema doktoru u to vrijeme sam šutjela (nisam pisala javno o tome) jer je i njemu bilo jako neugodno zbog nespretnosti taj dan, a očekivala ionako nisam ništa. Samo sam čekala da odradim tih 5 inseminacija na kojima su inzistirali prije IVF-a i to me guralo naprijed, ali i nazad jer mi je oduzimalo dragocijeno vrijeme...a o IVF-u moja dr.nije htjela ni pričat jer je sve *navodno* bilo ok!!! A nije, ja sam znala da nije...



Nije mi jasno zašto tada kada je doktoru pala epruvetica nije tražio tm novo sjeme, to bar nije problem, a i ne košta ništa... Ma, traljavi su za popiz.... i to me jako ljuti! A najviše me nervira kad mi kažu da ima vremena, da smo tek počeli, a ja sam htjela svoju bebu držat u rukama prije 5 godina, dakle, nikako nisam TEK počela, ako ništa drugo želja je počela odaaaaavno. Mislim da je veliki problem u tome šta su većim dijelom mpo doktori muškarci, pa nemaju nikakav osjećaj prema tome... Uhhhhhhh!

----------


## ValaMala

Ne bih rekla da ima veze sa spolom doktora. Imam iskustva s dva dr. s VV dr. Lučingerom i dr. Alebićem i nisam mogla vjerovati s koliko ljubavi, strpljivosti i humora sve rade i zajedno s ženama prolaze, koje veselje kad uspije, a također i embriolog dr. Kniewald, s koliko ljubavi priča o svojem poslu, jednom je rekao da ponekad ujutro ne može dočekati da dođe na posao da vidi kako su "njegovi" embriji... 

S druge strane je pak baš netko tu pisao o stanovitoj doktorici (neću napisati kliniku) koja je curu istjerala iz sale prije same punkcije jer nije imala ispravnu uputnicu. Ima nas svakakvih...

----------


## martinstoss

A, jooooj, kako slatko...njegovi embriji. Ma, da, glupo je generalizirat, ja to iz svog dosadašnjeg iskustva, ali mislim da će sad bit bolje. Dr. Š. je totalna ispaljotka. Zove ga mm jučer na telefon, a on će njemu: (doziva ga imenom, ali ću napisat drugo ime) " Ante, Anteeeee, radiš li posao, Anteeee?!" Da umreš od smijeha  :Laughing: . A sve hoće objasnit i baš nam se ful posvetio, odmah je sve zapamtio o nama (a sigurno ima miljaardu pacijenata)...

----------


## katja35

Cure pomozite!!! Imala sam svoj drugu AIH 23.04. Nakon 5 dana počeli su mi grčevi kao kod ovulacije iako sam je imala na sam dan oplodnje. Kad se to smirilo sad me brinu lagani bolovi kao  kod menstruacije. Imali koja s tim iskustva i kako je to sve završilo? Nakon prvog AIH-a bilo mi je totalno drugačije. Sad sam zbunjena jer sam mislila da znam što me  čeka.  Prvi postupak mi je završio pobačajen .

----------


## ježić

*katja35*, jel si možda dobila hiperstimulaciju? Kakva ti je uopće bila stimulacija i kakvo je bilo stanje na folikulometrijama, koliko folikula, kakav endometrij?
Ovaj pobačaj, nakon prvog AIH, kako je to točno izledalo, mislim u kojem si stadiju trudnoće bila? gdje si bila u postupku?
Napiši još nešto informacija, ovako je teško bilo što reći.

----------


## katja35

Oba AIH-a rađena su na VV. Pila sa klomifene i sada utrogestan. Nakon prvog postupka bete su mi bile od 5,3 pa do 33 kad je uslijedilo krvarenje i zadnja beta 1,6 . Toliko o mojoj kratkoj trudnoći i veselju.

----------


## katja35

Zaboravila sam reci da su bila 2 folikula kao i prvi put .

----------


## martinstoss

Mali grčići su ti možda od implantacije, jer ti je taman prošlo 7 dana od AIHa. Ništa se ne brini, misli pozitivno, strahom  i nerviranjem možeš samo odmoć beburi da se uhvati. Samo se opusti, svi ti grčevi i bolovi mogu bit i reakcija na stimulaciju i implantacija, a kasnije i trudnoća, nema nekog pravila, ali nije sigurno ništa loše.
Želim ti puno sreće!  :Kiss:

----------


## martinstoss

Btw, meni ti je isto svaki AIH bio drugačiji, jer nismo strojevi, ni svaki ciklus nije na vlas isti, tako da stvarno mislim da nemaš razloga za paniku. Ovo 1. put ti je, pretpostavljam, bila biokemijska trudnoća, a kažu da je to dobar znak za dalje, da je vjerojatnost da će žena zanijeti nakon biokemijske veća.

----------


## ježić

katja35, mislim da ovaj prvi slučaj ide pod biokemijsku.
Ako su ti se bolovi sad smirili ja ne bih stvarala nikakvu paniku. Može biti čisto reakcija na utrogestan, ili su ti jajnici malo previše reagirali.
Samo se opusti i laganini! Sretno!

----------


## tina2701

*Katja*..ja još uvijek od klomifena osjetim probadanje..a AIH mi je bio 05.04.,možda je od njega...

----------


## katja35

Hvala cure na pomoći

----------


## Sara35

Bok curke!
Ja prvi put  idem na IUI pa mi je sve novo. Još trnutno obavljam pretrage ali pri kraju sam. Još vađenje krvi dva puta i to bi bilo to. Zanima me ide li netko od vas u Vinogradsku uskoro jer i ja sam tamo pa da podijelimo muku...

----------


## martinstoss

*sara35,* dobrodošla! Ja ti ne idem u Vinogradsku, ali svejedno ću rado podijelit muku s tobom. Ako imaš kakva pitanja mi smo tu za tebe. Puno pozdrava i želim ti sreću!

----------


## tikki

Sara sretno! Ja ti isto nisam u vinogradskoj, ali zapravo mislim da ima relativno malo razlike od bolnice do bolnice. Kada krećeš na postupak?

----------


## martinstoss

Upravo sam saznala da mi je ovaj ciklus anovulatoran, a baš sam se nadala da će nam uspjet prirodno između 2 postupka. Ne znam više šta da mislim, ko da neki vrag ne da, svaki put je neki drugi problem. A dok sam bila u čekaonici (išla sam ovaj put kod socijalca) čekala je sa mnom neka odurna ženska, prljava, masne kose, trudna sa svojim 3. djetetom i još nije mogla izdržat tih nekih pola sata čekanja, a da ne zapali. A ja se mislim da li se dovoljno zdravo hranim, pijem li dovoljno vitamina, osjećam grižnju savjesti kad popijem čašu vina... Ma, užas, samo mi se plače!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## katja35

Danas mi je deveti dan od postupka. Glava me rastura a dolje na mahove imam takve grčeve kao kad trebam dobit. Jučer sam imala i temperaturu 37,1 ali se nisam osjećala bolesnom. Kako da ne mislim ili ne istražujem ????  Čitam,šivam ,gledam TV ali mi svako malo mali "crvuljak " u glavi ruje i traži simptome trudnoće. Ništa ne osjećam u sebi, nisam napuhnuta, cike me ne bole, nisu tamne bradavice, nisam umorna... Ali nadam se ....

----------


## martinstoss

*katja35,* ja sam prošli mjesec bila kao nešto malo trudna i nisam osjećala ama baš nikakve simptome trudnoće, imala sam simptome identične pms-u. Zaista je rano za bilo kakve simptome. Znam da je lako reći, a teško učiniti, ali pokušaj misli okupirat nečim drugim. Sretno!

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Upravo sam saznala da mi je ovaj ciklus anovulatoran, a baš sam se nadala da će nam uspjet prirodno između 2 postupka. Ne znam više šta da mislim, ko da neki vrag ne da, svaki put je neki drugi problem. A dok sam bila u čekaonici (išla sam ovaj put kod socijalca) čekala je sa mnom neka odurna ženska, prljava, masne kose, trudna sa svojim 3. djetetom i još nije mogla izdržat tih nekih pola sata čekanja, a da ne zapali. A ja se mislim da li se dovoljno zdravo hranim, pijem li dovoljno vitamina, osjećam grižnju savjesti kad popijem čašu vina... Ma, užas, samo mi se plače!


Martinstoss, užasno mi je žao. Je li ti dobar taj socijalac? Ili tražim svjetlo na kraju tunela u nadi da možda ovo ipak nije izgubljeni mjesec? 
Drži se, draga.

----------


## martinstoss

A ne znam jel dobar. Dr. C. mi je u Poliklinici IVF vidio u srijedu dominantni folikul u desnom jajniku od 12 mm, a onda mi je dr. Š. rekao da danas provjerim je li raste, kad ono danas nema ničeg. Inače, nemam nikakve znakove ovulacije... Baš mi je više dosadilo nadat se i razočaravat, pa onda i ovo nanovo. Kad samo promislim da ima puno žena koje tako godinama...uhhhh!

----------


## ruža82

Ej cure. Danas odrađen 4 AIH... i sada ono najteže- čekanje do 16.5
Pusa svima

----------


## ježić

*ruža82*, u istom smo sosu. Nek nam brzo dođe taj 16.  :Kiss:

----------


## ruža82

Ježić - Kakvo je bilo stanje kod tebe??

----------


## artisan

ruža i ježić super, držim fige da ovaj put bude dobitno. napišite nam malo detalja, kakvi su bili folikuli, koliko ih je...

----------


## martinstoss

*ruža82, ježić,* ß isti dan, heh?! Ajde, neka vam je sa srećom!  :Kiss:

----------


## tina2701

Sretno cure....da budu visoke bete....

----------


## ruža82

Hvala cure!! i doktor mi je rekao da je vrijeme za jednu dobru betu, a ne kao do sad. 
imala sam jedan folikul na desnom jajniku (inače uvijek lijevi). u subotu je bio 19mm, endo dobar. subota 22sata štoperica i danas AIH. folikul još nije pukao do uzv. i to bi bilo to.

----------


## ježić

Kod mene dva folikula od 12mm na lijevom, endometrij 8mm (to je bilo u subotu, kad i štoperica navečer) i danas AIH. Inače, imala sam lagano krvarenje za vrijeme samog postupka, ali kaže doktorica da nije zabrinjavajuće. Sad popodne me dosta grči, bojim se malo HS-a, ali ne želim ništa više pisati da što još ne ureknem. Čekam rasplet situacije do sutra da vidim kako će biti.

----------


## ježić

Ispravak prijašnjeg posta, ne 12mm, nego 21mm :Laughing: 
Sva sam smotana. Prsti mi prebrzo lupaju po tastaturi nego što mi radi mozak!

----------


## martinstoss

Cure, to su vam krasni folikuli i endometrij! Želim vam puno sreće!  :Very Happy: 

Ja imam osjećaj da ovaj moj socijalac nema pojma, jer sam maloprije kad sam išla na wc primijetila plodnu sluz, bar mislim da je to-to. Je li moguće da onaj gel koji se stavlja prije pregleda podsjeća na tu sluz? Čini mi se da ću opet morat privatno na folikulometriju i masno platit.

----------


## maca papucarica

Martinstoss, ne stavlja li se gel sa unutarnje strane kondoma? 
Ne znam za stručnost tog ginekologa, ali mislim da za detektirati O ne moraš biti baš neki maher, nakon 15-tak folikulometrija već i ja znam pogledati kakav je endometrij (debljina, linije) i ima li/koliki je folikul. 
Ma, ja bi na tvom mjestu najvjerojatnije bacila oko još sutra (kod nekog drugog, za svaki slučaj)...

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Martinstoss, ne stavlja li se gel sa unutarnje strane kondoma? 
> Ne znam za stručnost tog ginekologa, ali mislim da za detektirati O ne moraš biti baš neki maher, nakon 15-tak folikulometrija već i ja znam pogledati kakav je endometrij (debljina, linije) i ima li/koliki je folikul. 
> Ma, ja bi na tvom mjestu najvjerojatnije bacila oko još sutra (kod nekog drugog, za svaki slučaj)...


Martinstoss, slažem se. Znam da nije lako sve to financijski pokriti, ali ako IKAKO možete, pokušaj... Držim fige :Smile: 


Ruža82, Ježić - sretno cure!!! Želim vam da 16. što prije dođe i da bude sretan i obećavajući :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> Cure, to su vam krasni folikuli i endometrij! Želim vam puno sreće! 
> 
> Ja imam osjećaj da ovaj moj socijalac nema pojma, jer sam maloprije kad sam išla na wc primijetila plodnu sluz, bar mislim da je to-to. Je li moguće da onaj gel koji se stavlja prije pregleda podsjeća na tu sluz? Čini mi se da ću opet morat privatno na folikulometriju i masno platit.


*martinstoss*, kateter može olabaviti plodnu sluz u cerviksu, čime je onda i normalno da ima više sluzi nakon pregleda.
A gel se stavlja i unutar i s vanjske strane kondoma. Barem tako radi moja MPO doktorica i moja ginekolog.

----------


## martinstoss

Da, i ja mislim da se stavlja s unutarnje strane, ali ko će ga znat više s ovim našim "stručnjacima". Joj, otkrijem li sutra da sam se iznervirala bezveze zadavit ću ga golim rukama. Ma, znam ja da su me ovi moji mpo-vci temeljito ispregledali i svaki put bi s onom napravicom otišli lijepo ulijevo i udesno, čak bi znalo bit i pomalo neugodno, da ne govorim da imaju onaj krasni 3D UZV, a sada sam imala osjećaj da mi je spravicu držao ravno i tek ju neznatno pomaknuo lijevo i desno, a na njegovom UZVu se ništa ni ne vidi. Kod dr. C. sam jasno vidjela taj folikul, pa nije mogao nestat, ne?

----------


## martinstoss

> *martinstoss*, kateter može olabaviti plodnu sluz u cerviksu, čime je onda i normalno da ima više sluzi nakon pregleda.
> A gel se stavlja i unutar i s vanjske strane kondoma. Barem tako radi moja MPO doktorica i moja ginekolog.


Na koji kateter točno misliš? Ne sjećam se da mi je stavio kateter?

----------


## ruža82

Martinstoss, mjeriš li možda temperaturu??
moguće da ti taj "ginekolog" nije vidio folikul. tako meni ni doktorica koja se učila kod mojeg mpo nije mogla naći folikul od 18mm a doktor ga je odmah našao.

----------


## martinstoss

Nisam ovaj mjesec mjerila temperaturu, dosadilo mi svako jutro stavljat toplomjer pod jezik, i afta mi je baš bila izbila neki dan na tom mjestu. Ma, sjećam se da kad sam išla na folikulometriju kod mpo da mi je baš išao jako ulijevo i udesno i dosta visoko dok ga nije pronašao, što sad nije bio slučaj. Joj, nadam se, ne treba mi još jedan izgubljeni ciklus i to da baš ništa nećemo moć radit po pitanju bebolinca...  :Sad:

----------


## ježić

> Na koji kateter točno misliš? Ne sjećam se da mi je stavio kateter?


Ma sori, zanemari. Ja sam još skroz u svojem postupku, u kateterima, cjevčicama, tenakulumu...

P.S. ne zna ni svaki obični ginekolog dobro očitati UZV. Moja je npr. jednom prilikom rekla da mi je jedan jajnik malo policističan, kad tamo oba dva, i to poprilično. Još ako ima loš aparat za UZV :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## martinstoss

Ma, nou frks, stara, neka si ti u svom postupku, želim ti od srca da ti ovaj put bude uspješno, i tebi i ruži!

----------


## Sara35

Hvala curke i ja vama želim svaku sreću...još ne znam kad ću biti na redu... u petak idem vaditi progesteron pa nemam pojma koliko se čeka taj nalaz... i ne znam uopće u koje doba ciklusa te naruče... jel se pije neka terapija... navodno netko pije netko ne pije... meni vam je to još uvijek sve velika nepoznanica što i kako će biti... 
Vidim da ste vi sve već prošle kroz to a ja sam tek na staru pa me i strah i razvaljuje me nestrpljenje.. a ono smiri se ne pali jer sam po prirodi vrlo nemirna...

----------


## Sara35

hvala ti puno... imam ti ja bezbroj pitanja u glavi a vidim da ovdje ima toliko cura koje su prošle već sve to nekoliko puta... bilo bi super kad bi mi netko bar ukratko opisao koji dan ciklusa te naruče na postupak, primaš li prije neku terapiju, o čemu to ovisi... ako ne uspije kad se smije ponoviti cijela priča.... i još koji pametni savijet bi mi jako dobro došao.... falaaaa

----------


## tajna30

Drage moje cure,evo i ja krećem u novi postupak!
Želim nam svima plodno ovo proljeće!
Pozdrav!

----------


## martinstoss

*Sara35,* od otprilike 3.-7. dana ciklusa (ovisi o doktoru) počneš pit Klomifen koji ti potiče rast više folikula. Ja sam ga pila iako nemam nikakvih zdravstv.problema, jer više folikula=veća šansa. Onda od 9. dc ideš na folikulometriju (mjerenje rasta folikula) i tako svaki drugi dan dok oni ne dosegnu veličinu od 18 mm ili više. Zatim ti doktor odredi kad ćeš primit "štopericu"-injekciju HCG-a koja potiče završno sazrijevanje i pucanje folikula kako bi oni izbacili jajnu stanicu. 36 sati nakon štoperice dr.te naruči za inseminaciju. Prije samog postupka tvoj muž da sjeme u čašicu, oni ga u labu pripreme (odvoje najbolje plivače). Onda te postave na stol kao za gin.pregled, stave ti instumentić koji ti proširi cerviks i kroz kateter ti sa špricom uštrcaju spermiće. Možeš imat lagane grčiće, ali ništa strašno, ako se opustiš bit će ti lakše. Odležiš tamo oko pola sata i ideš kući, taj dan miruješ. Obično ide terapija Utrogestanom (progesteron) koja pomaže održavanju trudnoće i uzimaš je vaginalno 14 dana sve dok ne napraviš test ili betu. To ti je otprilike to. Budi mirna, opuštena i misli pozitivno. Želim ti puno sreće!

----------


## martinstoss

*tajna30,* i tebi želim puno sreće!

----------


## martinstoss

*Sara35,* zaboravila sam ti napisat da možeš ić u postupke nekoliko puta za redom, ali pokušaj ne mislit na to nego samo na ovaj jedan postupak koji te sada čeka. Vidim da si nemirna, ali pokušaj se smirit, jer je to važno u ovim našim situacijama, ako ne ide drukčije uzmi Persen ili Normabel, pitaj doktora da ti preporuči nešto.

----------


## Sara35

hvala ti martintoss na iscrpnom izvješću...baš si zlatna... sad bar znam kako to ide... sretno svima

----------


## martinstoss

Nema na čemu, i meni su cure puno pomogle, zato i jesmo tu.  :Kiss: 

*tina,* želim izvještaj s UZV-a! Bit će sve ok, vidjet ćeš!  :Love:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> *Sara35,* od otprilike 3.-7. dana ciklusa (ovisi o doktoru) počneš pit Klomifen koji ti potiče rast više folikula. Ja sam ga pila iako nemam nikakvih zdravstv.problema, jer više folikula=veća šansa. Onda od 9. dc ideš na folikulometriju (mjerenje rasta folikula) i tako svaki drugi dan dok oni ne dosegnu veličinu od 18 mm ili više. Zatim ti doktor odredi kad ćeš primit "štopericu"-injekciju HCG-a koja potiče završno sazrijevanje i pucanje folikula kako bi oni izbacili jajnu stanicu. 36 sati nakon štoperice dr.te naruči za inseminaciju. Prije samog postupka tvoj muž da sjeme u čašicu, oni ga u labu pripreme (odvoje najbolje plivače). Onda te postave na stol kao za gin.pregled, stave ti instumentić koji ti proširi cerviks i kroz kateter ti sa špricom uštrcaju spermiće. Možeš imat lagane grčiće, ali ništa strašno, ako se opustiš bit će ti lakše. Odležiš tamo oko pola sata i ideš kući, taj dan miruješ. Obično ide terapija Utrogestanom (progesteron) koja pomaže održavanju trudnoće i uzimaš je vaginalno 14 dana sve dok ne napraviš test ili betu. To ti je otprilike to. Budi mirna, opuštena i misli pozitivno. Želim ti puno sreće!


Ovo je najdetaljniji i najiscrpniji opis koji sam ikad pročitala. Svaka ti čast. Pa ne znam baš da bi te mnogi dr voljeli imati kao pacijenticu. Šala mala, naravno. Bravo. I hvala uime svih nas :Smile:

----------


## martinstoss

Da, da, shvatila sam ja to već i prije, ne vole me doktori nikako. Kako će oni bit "bogovi", ako pacijent sve zna? To mi je dr. Š. čak i rekao u šali, dok me dr. P. samo mrko gledao i bio bi me najrađe ispalio na mjesec da može. Ali, mislim se, 21. stoljeće je, internet i tome slično, bilo bi čudno bit totalni ignorant u današnje vrijeme. Iako, izgleda da one nepismene i neuke žene puno prije zatrudne, a ne mogu pronać vezu izmađu seksa i djeteta, nego mi koje znamo o oplodnji sve do u detalje  :Laughing: .

----------


## ruža82

Tina čekamo izvještaj :Love:

----------


## tina2701

UZV tek u 5 pm  :Cekam:

----------


## katja35

Tina, kakve si ti mala simptome prije prve bete?

----------


## martinstoss

*tina?*

----------


## tina2701

> Tina, kakve si ti mala simptome prije prve bete?


 ..samo su me bradavice boljele (još boli) ..ništa drugo...



> *tina?*



..još smo mali al doktorica nas je pronašla (jedva)  :Smile: 

..prvo me isplašila da nema ništa a onda nas je pronašla...za srčeko je još prerano jer danas je 6+ tek...

...sad čekamo samo srčeko.... :Cekam:

----------


## martinstoss

Tina, super, super! A kad opet imaš UZV?

----------


## tina2701

za 2 tjedna...

----------


## martinstoss

Držim fige za srčeko!  :Kiss:

----------


## tina2701

hvala

----------


## ruža82

joj Tina, super. čuvaj svoju mrvicu :Love:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ValaMala

*ružo*, tek sam sad skužila da si čekalica bete, vibram do neba!!!

----------


## ježić

> ..još smo mali al doktorica nas je pronašla (jedva) 
> 
> ..prvo me isplašila da nema ništa a onda nas je pronašla...za srčeko je još prerano jer danas je 6+ tek...
> 
> ...sad čekamo samo srčeko....


Čestitam na mrvici! :Klap:  Što je točno doktorica našla? Gestacijsku, žumanjčanu? Koliko veliku?

----------


## ježić

> Tina, kakve si ti mala simptome prije prve bete?


*katja35*, moj savjet ti je da se ne zamaraš unaprijed nikakvim simptomima prije bete. Koncentriraj se na postupak u tijeku, slušaj doktora što ti kaže i prije svega, opusti se! Bit ćeš vjerojatno dovoljno nervozna od ičćekivanja bete, pogotovo prve, tako da je sasvim nepotrebno zamarati se svačim prije nego što postupak uopće završi.

----------


## tina2701

> Čestitam na mrvici! Što je točno doktorica našla? Gestacijsku, žumanjčanu? Koliko veliku?


..dobila sam sličicu...vidi se i jedno i drugo.....nije mjerila jer je još malo...idem opet za 2 tjedna...tad će bit 8 tjedana i onda bi se trebalo konkretnije vidjeti i čuti srčeko...

----------


## ptica1

Nije me bilo nekoliko dana jer mi je folikul na 7 dc bio 16x18 pa sam morala ranije u Zg međutim to je cista i morala sam čekati da mi folikul dostigne veličinu od 18 mm. Nadam se da će cista puknuti sama i da neće stvarati probleme.
Prijavljujem, večeras štoperica i u nedjelju aih.

----------


## ruža82

Ptica1 sretno sutra!!!

----------


## tajna30

Obavila danas prvu folikulmetriju,folikulići lijepi,doktor zadovoljan!
Nije danas bilo neke gužve,ja stigla u pola 8,i zvao me baš unutra,
tak brzo nisam nikad riješila!

----------


## tina2701

..mrve više nema..prokrvarila...

----------


## maca papucarica

Tina, draga, stvarno mi je žao...  :Love: 
Nakon početne sreće, pa tuge zbog neduplajuće bete, pa ponovne sreće zbog bete i točkice na uzv...znam da si se napatila i žao mi je što nije završilo lijepo...i kako je trebalo... Isplači se, odtuguj koliko trebaš pa se uzdigni kao Feniks iz pepela i u novu borbu za svoju mrvicu!  :Kiss:  :Heart:

----------


## nea0902

Tina jako mi je žao  :Sad:  nemam riječi

----------


## taca70

tina2701, uvijek mi je zao vidjeti ovakav ishod ali tvoja beta nikako nije slutila na dobro. Tvoje godine jako idu u prilog brzom uspjehu pa se nadam da ces ubrzo skupiti snagu za dalje.

----------


## tina2701

..nadam se...samo mi je gin na odjelu spominjala da sam trebala bar dobiti blagu terapiju zbog trombofilije...a na transfuziologiji mi rekli daje too sve ok i da mi ne može smetati trudnoći...

----------


## artisan

tina draga, jako mi je žao :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ruža82

Tina :Love: 
jednostavno nemam komentara

----------


## Sara35

tina2701 i meni je kao i svim curama jako, jako žao što nije ispalo onako kako svi želimo ali ako je izgubljena jedna bitka nije rat... drži se

----------


## ježić

tina, nemam što puno reći. Jako mi je žao zbog ovakvog ishoda. Međutim, sad si samo još jedan korak bliže.
Sama činjenica da si mlada i da ti je uspio odmah prvi AIH uopće ne dovodi u pitanje da ćete sigurno ponovno uspijeti uskoro.
U međuvremenu, odmori tijelo i dušu, probaj se još malo više pozabaviti ovom imunologijom i onda u novu borbu :Heart:

----------


## martinstoss

> ..mrve više nema..prokrvarila...


Joj, Tina, u šoku sam, nije me bilo nekoliko dana, a sad vidim ovo. Ne znam postoji li trenutno išta šta bih ti mogla reć a da te utješim, ali ti želim da šta prije preboliš ovo i kreneš u nove pobjede. Iskreno mi je žao!  :Love:

----------


## martinstoss

*ruža82*, danas je dan ß? Sretno!

Ja nikako da dobijem mengu, danas mi 33. dan nakon biokemijske i sve mi se pošemerilo. Evo, nje nema kad treba, a kad ne želiš da dođe onda je točna u sat..

----------


## ruža82

Eh cure, vadila krv danas. ali sam i radila test i negativan je. :Crying or Very sad: 
nemam sreće...
ježić~~ za današnju betu

----------


## maca papucarica

*Ružo*, žao mi je za testić, ali vibram da te beta ipak iznenadi (ovaj put ugodno i pozitivno i da možeš reći "*#$% ovi testovi ništ ne valjaju")!
*Ježić* držimo fige!
*Martinstoss* i tebi da krene pa da možeš u nove pobjede!

----------


## kaja76

bok! ja sam nova u klubu i imam jedno pitanje. Čekam novi ciklus da počnem piti klomifene i krenem na svoju 1. inseminaciju, ali menga nikako da stigne. Obično dođe nakon 45 dana, a sad je već 53 i neće i neće. Nema čak ni najmanje naznake da bi se to moglo uskoro dogoditi. Zanima me je li koja od vas prije uzimanja klomifena  bila na duphastonu. Bi li to smetalo Klomifenu? Duphaston sam pila u prijašnjim ciklusima pa si mislim da li da i sad popijem dozu jer nemam više živaca čekati. Toliko čekanja, a kad pomislim da sam tek na početku.

----------


## artisan

ružo, ježiću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete
kaja dobrodošla, mislim da možeš piti duphastone, ali svakako se konzultiraj s doktorom da ti to potvrdi i odredi dozu.

----------


## ruža82

Kaja76, dobrodošla!!
možeš izazvati m i utrogestanima. i sve će biti ok. za duphaston neznam

----------


## sweety

Ima li itko da je uspio na inseminaciji u prirodnom ciklusu, znači bez Klomića?

----------


## kaja76

hvala cure! ma dupahston je isto progesteron tako da ne bi trebalo smetati Klomifenu. Pitat ću soc. gin jer je do MPO dr. tesko doći. Nadam se da cu vam se uskoro pridružiti na forumu sa svojim iskustvima s inseminacije. Kako stavite u potpis, svoje dijagnoze?

----------


## sweety

> hvala cure! ma dupahston je isto progesteron tako da ne bi trebalo smetati Klomifenu. Pitat ću soc. gin jer je do MPO dr. tesko doći. Nadam se da cu vam se uskoro pridružiti na forumu sa svojim iskustvima s inseminacije. Kako stavite u potpis, svoje dijagnoze?


 Čuj, da potakneš "proces" dufastonima, trebalča bi ga piti barem jedno 7-10 dana, a menga bi ti stigla jedno 3-15 dana nakon dufastona, pa sad računaj zajedno koliko to traje.
Mislim da ti se više isplati pričekati da ti menga sama dođe.

Inače dufastoni nemaju utjecaja na klomifen.

----------


## tina2701

> bok! ja sam nova u klubu i imam jedno pitanje. Čekam novi ciklus da počnem piti klomifene i krenem na svoju 1. inseminaciju, ali menga nikako da stigne. Obično dođe nakon 45 dana, a sad je već 53 i neće i neće. Nema čak ni najmanje naznake da bi se to moglo uskoro dogoditi. Zanima me je li koja od vas prije uzimanja klomifena  bila na duphastonu. Bi li to smetalo Klomifenu? Duphaston sam pila u prijašnjim ciklusima pa si mislim da li da i sad popijem dozu jer nemam više živaca čekati. Toliko čekanja, a kad pomislim da sam tek na početku.


..ja sa pila duphaston prije klomifena i AIH-a.....ustvari...ja ga pijem stalno...

----------


## kaja76

> Čuj, da potakneš "proces" dufastonima, trebalča bi ga piti barem jedno 7-10 dana, a menga bi ti stigla jedno 3-15 dana nakon dufastona, pa sad računaj zajedno koliko to traje.
> Mislim da ti se više isplati pričekati da ti menga sama dođe.
> 
> Inače dufastoni nemaju utjecaja na klomifen.




A znam da, to si i ja mislim, ali dosadno mi  je ne raditi ništa pa filozofiram. U zadnjem ciklusu sam počela piti Duphaston 45. dan i došla menga dok sam jos uzimala Duphaston - 9-ti dan uzimanja, dakle dan prije nego sam prestala piti. Ne znam sta to znači. Vjerojatno je bila tolika sila da nije izdržalo.  :Smile: 
Najgore je kod tih ludih jajnika što ne znas kako će raditi koji mjesec pa se nikad ne mozes ravnati. Ni prije nisam bas bila "ispravna", ali mi je makar do 45-og dana došlo. a zadnja dva ciklusa nesto luduje

----------


## ježić

kaja76, jako sam imala jako neredovite cikluse s katastorfalnim nalazima progesterona. Doktorica mi je onda propisala tri mjeseca Provere  od 10 mg od 14.-26- dana ciklusa i od tada su se regulirali na 29 dana, plus koji dan dva više nakon postupka radi utrogestana, ali inače točna ko vekerica.

Možda glupo pitanje, jel si probala napraviti test kojim slučajem?

Da urediš potpis, moraš ići pod "Postavke", pa "Uredi potpis", napišeš što želiš, spremiš promjene i to je to.

----------


## ježić

Btw, mene ni treća sreća nije htjela  :Sad:

----------


## nea0902

Jako mi je žao ježić  :Sad:  al ne daj se, glavu gore - dočeat ćeš i ti svoj plusić

----------


## ruža82

> Btw, mene ni treća sreća nije htjela


ni mene :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nea0902

Žao mi je ruža  :Crying or Very sad:  stvarno ta inseminacija ima jako malo uspjeha  :Evil or Very Mad:  Baš mi je žao ... al cure ne odustajte.... doći će i vaš dan (a znam koliko sam ja ovu rečenicu mrzila)

----------


## martinstoss

> Ima li itko da je uspio na inseminaciji u prirodnom ciklusu, znači bez Klomića?


Meni je uspjelo, ali se, nažalost, nije održalo. Ako ćeš uzimat kakvu stimulaciju, pitaj doktora za Femaru, jer je puno kvalitetnija od Klomifena, potiče puno kvalitetniju ovulaciju, a od nje se ne stanjuje endometrij kako od Klomifena.

----------


## martinstoss

*ježić, ruža82,* jako mi je žao cure, ali molim vas nemojte govorit da nemate sreće. Imate sreće itekako, samo nije bio pravi trenutak. Sljedeći će već bit. Tako mislite, govorite i osjećajte. Meni bar takav način razmišljanja pomaže...  :Love:  ( Je li tko pročitao Tajnu? Preporučam. )

----------


## artisan

ježić, ruža, baš mi je žao :Love:

----------


## sweety

> A znam da, to si i ja mislim, ali dosadno mi  je ne raditi ništa pa filozofiram. U zadnjem ciklusu sam *počela piti Duphaston 45. dan i došla menga dok sam jos uzimala Duphaston - 9-ti dan uzimanja, dakle dan prije nego sam prestala piti.* Ne znam sta to znači. Vjerojatno je bila tolika sila da nije izdržalo. 
> Najgore je kod tih ludih jajnika što ne znas kako će raditi koji mjesec pa se nikad ne mozes ravnati. Ni prije nisam bas bila "ispravna", ali mi je makar do 45-og dana došlo. a zadnja dva ciklusa nesto luduje


Bila bi ti došla menga u tome periodu i bez uzimanja dufastona.
Ovo kada menga dođe pod uzimanjem progesterona, samo pokazuje koliko je naše tijelo snažnije od bilokakve kemijske nadopune.

----------


## kaja76

> kaja76, jako sam imala jako neredovite cikluse s katastorfalnim nalazima progesterona. Doktorica mi je onda propisala tri mjeseca Provere  od 10 mg od 14.-26- dana ciklusa i od tada su se regulirali na 29 dana, plus koji dan dva više nakon postupka radi utrogestana, ali inače točna ko vekerica.
> 
> Možda glupo pitanje, jel si probala napraviti test kojim slučajem?
> 
> Da urediš potpis, moraš ići pod "Postavke", pa "Uredi potpis", napišeš što želiš, spremiš promjene i to je to.


Ma nisam napravila test jer sam ga radila vec sto puta i nikad nista pa ne vjerujem da je to moja sudba, makar ne u kućnoj radinosti. Odlučila sam pričekati do kraja tjedna pa ako ne bude nista, kupit cu test. Doduše, jednom mi se nakratko posrećilo, ali otada je prošlo vec skoro 2 godine. Sad cu probati staviti sve to lijepo u potpis.

----------


## kaja76

> Bila bi ti došla menga u tome periodu i bez uzimanja dufastona.
> Ovo kada menga dođe pod uzimanjem progesterona, samo pokazuje koliko je naše tijelo snažnije od bilokakve kemijske nadopune.


Hvala! Ma da pričekat cu još koji dan. Moram vjezbati strpljenje jer ce ga zasigurno trebati  :Smile:

----------


## ptica1

ježić, ruža žao mi je  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Ni sama ne znam dali da se nadam ili ne. u Nedjelju III ß

----------


## martinstoss

*ptica1,* držim fige za tvoju betu! Nemoj odustat od nadanja i misli pozitivno! To šta curama nije ovaj put upalilo, ne znači da tebi neće sada i da njima neće već sljedeći put. Nije taj AIH toliko neuspješan, upalio je Tini iz prve, a meni iz treće (druga stvar je što se nije mrva zadržala). Znači, ima nade i trudnoće iz AIHa se događaju. Ajmo, smajl na lice, šajn u okicama i pozitivne misli!   :Kiss:

----------


## martinstoss

Curke, znate li možda može li prirodno doć do začeća dok se koristi Canesten krema za rodnicu, jel ona otežava spermićima prolaz?

----------


## ValaMala

Otežava, da ne kažem i onemogućava. Kod ovulacije, tj. plodnih dana tvoje tijelo proizvodi tzv. plodnu sluz koja pomaže plivačima da dođu kuda im je cilj, a vaginalne kreme, razne vaginalete i slično im ne dopuštaju prolazak u cerviks i dalje

----------


## martinstoss

Ok, hvala, i meni je to logično, a dr. iz moje ex poliklinike je rekao da to ne smeta. A gljivice, jel one smetaju (pošto ja skoro redovno dobijem gljivice baš u vrijeme plodnih dana)?  :Confused:

----------


## martinstoss

*Valamala,* jesi li imala punkciju, kako je prošlo?

----------


## ježić

> ježić, ruža žao mi je 
> Ni sama ne znam dali da se nadam ili ne. u Nedjelju III ß


Nemoj se ti ravnat po nama! Samo hrabro u nedjelju, ja ti želim svu sreću! :Kiss:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> ježić, ruža, baš mi je žao


I meni. Jako, jako...

----------


## ježić

> Ma nisam napravila test jer sam ga radila vec sto puta i nikad nista pa ne vjerujem da je to moja sudba, makar ne u kućnoj radinosti. Odlučila sam pričekati do kraja tjedna pa ako ne bude nista, kupit cu test. Doduše, jednom mi se nakratko posrećilo, ali otada je prošlo vec skoro 2 godine. Sad cu probati staviti sve to lijepo u potpis.


Nikad ne znaš. Ja ne vjerujem previše u sudbinu, ali jako dobro znam da je naše tijelo čudesna stvar i da te jako često može iznenaditi, kako ugodno, tako i neugodno, na žalost.
Najeftiniji test košta nekih 20-tak kuna, to zaista nije velika cijena da riješiš neke nedoumice. Mislim da ćeš ovim čekanjem više natrenirati živce, nego što ćeš izvježbati strpljenje. :Wink:

----------


## kaja76

> Nikad ne znaš. Ja ne vjerujem previše u sudbinu, ali jako dobro znam da je naše tijelo čudesna stvar i da te jako često može iznenaditi, kako ugodno, tako i neugodno, na žalost.
> Najeftiniji test košta nekih 20-tak kuna, to zaista nije velika cijena da riješiš neke nedoumice. Mislim da ćeš ovim čekanjem više natrenirati živce, nego što ćeš izvježbati strpljenje.


odlučila sam ga kupiti danas, sutra se ujutro istestirati Mada mislim da bih da sam trudna imala nekakve simptome. Kod moje prve neuspjele trudnoće sam osjećala i grudi i spavalo mi se i nekakve lagane mučnine pa mislim da bi i sad bilo tako. Nekako sve nade polažem u te inseminacije makar čujem da ni one nisu baš preuspješne, ali nikad se ne zna. Uz dodatak Klomifena sve je moguće! Vidim da imamo istu dijagnozu (osim sto si ti ipak mlađa) pa me zanima koliko inseminacija su ti predvidjeli prije IVF-a?

----------


## martinstoss

*kaja76,* sretno ti sutra! Simptome trudnoće tako rano ne moraš imat. I ako ikako možeš, nabavi Femaru umjesto Klomifena, puno je kvalitetnija.

----------


## nea0902

Ja nisam imala niti jedan simptom, prvi test mi bio negativan, čekala M i imala totalni PMS tako da ti to ne znači ništa. Držim fige za plusić  :Smile:

----------


## kaja76

Hvala vam, cure! Jos pola sat idem s posla pa cu kupiti test pa cemo vidjeti. Javim se sutra. Čula sam za tu Femaru, ali ne znam puno o tome.

----------


## ježić

> odlučila sam ga kupiti danas, sutra se ujutro istestirati Mada mislim da bih da sam trudna imala nekakve simptome. Kod moje prve neuspjele trudnoće sam osjećala i grudi i spavalo mi se i nekakve lagane mučnine pa mislim da bi i sad bilo tako. Nekako sve nade polažem u te inseminacije makar čujem da ni one nisu baš preuspješne, ali nikad se ne zna. Uz dodatak Klomifena sve je moguće! Vidim da imamo istu dijagnozu (osim sto si ti ipak mlađa) pa me zanima koliko inseminacija su ti predvidjeli prije IVF-a?


Klomifen i Femara se oba koriste kod blagih stimulacija. E sad, klomifen stanjuje endometrije, femara navodno ne. No femara originalno nije lijek za liječenje neplodnosti nego se koristi u onkologiji kod liječenja određenih malignih bolesti dojke. Femara je i daleko skuplja od klomifena. Znam da neke žene ne reagiraju dobro, ili uopće na klomifen pa im doktori daju femaru. Također, mislim da se femara daje u nekim slučajevima kad je FSH visok. Ali u svakom slučaju, doktor je taj koji ti mora odrediti terapiju. Nemoj nikako nabavljati sama femaru ako ti je doktor odredio klomifen!

Što se tiče broja inseminacija, meni nisu predvidjeli nikakav broj. U Petrovoj ti to nejde po takvom sistemu, ne predviđaju unaprijed neuspješan postupak, nego se za svaki idući dogovaraš nakon što doneseš negativne rezultate. Evo, ja sam tek sad nakon trećeg neuspjelog postupka uspjela dogovoriti da me stave na listu za IVF u 9. mjesecu, a u međuvremenu ćemo prije godišnjeg odraditi još jednu inseminaciju, čisto da nam vrijeme ne prođe u prazno. Ja sam za sad bila tri mjeseca za redom na inseminaciji s klomifenom i očito mi je stanjio endometrij, tako da sad imam jedan mjesec pauze, a onda klomifen + estrofem, koji služi za debljanje endometrija.

Ne bih te htjela obeshrabriti, i uvrijediti one kojima je AIH uspio, ali ja i dalje stojim iza činjenice da AIH ima uspješnost svega 8%, što je jako slabo. Ukoliko dijagnoza ne zahtijeva suprotno, nekakvo je nepisano pravilo da se odrađuju barem 3 inseminacije prije izvantjelesne oplodnje. Ne znam gdje si ti u postupku, ali ako je moguće, probaj dogovarati stvari što više unaprijed, ako možeš. Npr., probaj dogovoriti 2-3 inseminacije, ali nek te već sad stave na listu za IVF. Da sam ja mogla dogovoriti tako, onda sad nebi morala na 4. AIH i čekati IVF tek na jesen.

No prije svega, sretno s testom! Možda ti sve ovo gore napisano uopće neće ni trebati!

----------


## sweety

*Ježić*, znaš li molim te kolika je cijena Femare?

----------


## ježić

826,11 kn cijena kutije za 30 tableta od 2,5 mg

Femara

----------


## kaja76

> Klomifen i Femara se oba koriste kod blagih stimulacija. E sad, klomifen stanjuje endometrije, femara navodno ne. No femara originalno nije lijek za liječenje neplodnosti nego se koristi u onkologiji kod liječenja određenih malignih bolesti dojke. Femara je i daleko skuplja od klomifena. Znam da neke žene ne reagiraju dobro, ili uopće na klomifen pa im doktori daju femaru. Također, mislim da se femara daje u nekim slučajevima kad je FSH visok. Ali u svakom slučaju, doktor je taj koji ti mora odrediti terapiju. Nemoj nikako nabavljati sama femaru ako ti je doktor odredio klomifen!
> 
> Što se tiče broja inseminacija, meni nisu predvidjeli nikakav broj. U Petrovoj ti to nejde po takvom sistemu, ne predviđaju unaprijed neuspješan postupak, nego se za svaki idući dogovaraš nakon što doneseš negativne rezultate. Evo, ja sam tek sad nakon trećeg neuspjelog postupka uspjela dogovoriti da me stave na listu za IVF u 9. mjesecu, a u međuvremenu ćemo prije godišnjeg odraditi još jednu inseminaciju, čisto da nam vrijeme ne prođe u prazno. Ja sam za sad bila tri mjeseca za redom na inseminaciji s klomifenom i očito mi je stanjio endometrij, tako da sad imam jedan mjesec pauze, a onda klomifen + estrofem, koji služi za debljanje endometrija.
> 
> Ne bih te htjela obeshrabriti, i uvrijediti one kojima je AIH uspio, ali ja i dalje stojim iza činjenice da AIH ima uspješnost svega 8%, što je jako slabo. Ukoliko dijagnoza ne zahtijeva suprotno, nekakvo je nepisano pravilo da se odrađuju barem 3 inseminacije prije izvantjelesne oplodnje. Ne znam gdje si ti u postupku, ali ako je moguće, probaj dogovarati stvari što više unaprijed, ako možeš. Npr., probaj dogovoriti 2-3 inseminacije, ali nek te već sad stave na listu za IVF. Da sam ja mogla dogovoriti tako, onda sad nebi morala na 4. AIH i čekati IVF tek na jesen.
> 
> No prije svega, sretno s testom! Možda ti sve ovo gore napisano uopće neće ni trebati!


Nažalost, trebat ce mi kao što sam i pretpostavljala. Testić je pokazao -. Ja sam na samom početku borbe. Neću uzimati nista van onoga sto mi dr. kaže jer to ne bi imalo smisla. Kao sto si mi i predlozila, pokušat cu se dogovoriti za jesen za IVF ako od inseminacija ne bude. Ipak imam 35 godina i nije vrijeme za puno čekanja.  Jedino sto me ohrabruje da je jednom doslo do spontane trudnoće i da mi je jedini problem ovulacija pa da ce ipak biti brzo rezultata. Klomifen vec imam doma, pit cu 50 mg pa cemo viditi hoće li biti ovulacije. Samo kad bi taj menzis vec jednom stigao da krenem  :Sad:

----------


## ježić

Samo 50 mg ti je rekao doktor? Od kojeg do kojeg dana?
Žao mi je radi testića. Ti čak imaš, po mojem mišljenju, veće šanse prije se ugurati na IVF, zbog muževe dijagnoze. U svakom slučaju obavezno traži da te stave na listu čim prije.

----------


## kaja76

> Samo 50 mg ti je rekao doktor? Od kojeg do kojeg dana?
> Žao mi je radi testića. Ti čak imaš, po mojem mišljenju, veće šanse prije se ugurati na IVF, zbog muževe dijagnoze. U svakom slučaju obavezno traži da te stave na listu čim prije.


Da, samo 50 mg. Ne znam o čemu to ovisi. Vjerojatno me ne žele predozirati. S koliko si ti počela? Došlo je do ovulacije? Ja sam u KBC Rijeka. A muževa dijagnoza varira. Dva spermiograma je radio do sad- normo i blaža oligoast. Vjerojatno im to ne izgleda tako alarmantno. Ma voljela bih da to upali jer mi se stvarno ne da trovati injekcijama, ali ako ne bude druge...

----------


## kaja76

> Samo 50 mg ti je rekao doktor? Od kojeg do kojeg dana?
> Žao mi je radi testića. Ti čak imaš, po mojem mišljenju, veće šanse prije se ugurati na IVF, zbog muževe dijagnoze. U svakom slučaju obavezno traži da te stave na listu čim prije.


E da i pijem od 5-9. dana.

----------


## ježić

Ja sam ti u ove tri inseminacije bila na 100 mg dnevno od 3.-7. dc, a sad mi je propisala isto 100 mg ali od 4.-8. dc + Estrofem 1mg 2 puta dnevno od 5. dana ciklusa.
Do sad sam uvijek imala više folikula, ali maksimalno 3 vodeća po ciklusu. Dal je do ovulacije došlo, iskreno, ne znam, mogu samo pretpostavljati, jer u Petrovoj imaju sistem da si na zadnjoj folikulometriji obično 2 dana prije same inseminacije. Oni ne rade ultrazvuk direktno prije inseminacije, kao što to rade u nekim drugim bolnicama.

----------


## tina2701

..ja sam pila dva dana(100 mg) a preostala tri dana po 50 mg...sveukupno 7 komada....i dobila jedan folikul...

..pila od 3-7 dc...

----------


## artisan

a ja sam pila klomifene od 3 do 10. dana po 2, i od 11-18 dana po jedan, te estrofem od 10. dana do bete (testa) 3 na dan svaki po 2 mg

----------


## maca papucarica

*Artisan* koliko si folikula imala sa takvim protokolom? 
Ja pijem 2-6 dc 2x1 i dobivala uvijek po jedan dominantni folikul.

----------


## martinstoss

*kaja76,* žao mi je zbog minusića!  :Love:

----------


## kaja76

> *kaja76,* žao mi je zbog minusića!


a sta ces, vec sam navikla na to. Nisam puno ni očekivala. Bit cu razočarana ako mi inseminacije ne uspiju. Sad u tome vidim spas  :Smile:

----------


## kaja76

> ..ja sam pila dva dana(100 mg) a preostala tri dana po 50 mg...sveukupno 7 komada....i dobila jedan folikul...
> 
> ..pila od 3-7 dc...


Pa stvarno si ih dosta dobila, ato i nije neka velika doza. Vjerojatno na to utječe i tvoja mladost. Vjerojatno su ti rezerve j.s. još visoke

----------


## kaja76

> Ja sam ti u ove tri inseminacije bila na 100 mg dnevno od 3.-7. dc, a sad mi je propisala isto 100 mg ali od 4.-8. dc + Estrofem 1mg 2 puta dnevno od 5. dana ciklusa.
> Do sad sam uvijek imala više folikula, ali maksimalno 3 vodeća po ciklusu. Dal je do ovulacije došlo, iskreno, ne znam, mogu samo pretpostavljati, jer u Petrovoj imaju sistem da si na zadnjoj folikulometriji obično 2 dana prije same inseminacije. Oni ne rade ultrazvuk direktno prije inseminacije, kao što to rade u nekim drugim bolnicama.


Pa ta inseminacija bez UZV mi stavrmno izgleda blesava. Zato i je tako neuspješna ta metoda. Vjerojatno si ovulirala samo je pitanje je li timing pogođen. Ko zna kako je u Ri. A ma, vidjet cemo uskoro kako ce biti meni

----------


## sweety

> 826,11 kn cijena kutije za 30 tableta od 2,5 mg
> 
> Femara


 Hvala



> Pa ta inseminacija bez UZV mi stavrmno izgleda blesava. Zato i je tako neuspješna ta metoda. Vjerojatno si ovulirala samo je pitanje je li timing pogođen. Ko zna kako je u Ri. A ma, vidjet cemo uskoro kako ce biti meni


Žao mi je za minus.

I na SD ne rade UZV na dan inseminacije. Meni to isto glupo.



Evo mi opet u igri.
Ovaj put čisti prirodnjak, čak i bez klomića, bez ičega. I bez velike nade...

----------


## sweety

Znate li, ili ima li itko iskustvo takvo, kako je sa ovim potpunim prirodnjacima, da li se isto dobije štoperica ili ne?

----------


## martinstoss

*sweety,* meni ti je baš uspio taj 3. AIH kad me doktor skinuo i sa Klomića i štoperice i Utrića, pa se ne trebaš brinut. Meni se čak čini (pošto imam urednu ovulaciju) da su mi ti lijekovi poremetili moje prirodno dobro stanje. Imala sam svaki ciklus cca 7 dana nakon inseminacije mliječni iscjedak iz bradavica, dr. mi je rekao da to može bit reakcija na stimulaciju ( PRL mi je već bio tada spušten, pa nije od njega).
Kad ideš skroz prirodno može bit štoperica, a i ne mora. Meni je taj zadnji put dr. provjerio ovulaciju LH trakicama, pa mi nije dao štopericu.

----------


## artisan

maca, na kraju sam imala dva. imala sam ih ja puno,po 5,6 na svakom ali nikako se nije htio vodeći izdvojit, pa je dr odlučio tako puno klomifena, i uz stalno praćenje, naravno. bojali smo se da ih ne bude previše, jer bi morali odustat od aih. no na kraju smo uspjeli dobit dva odlična. aih je rađena 21. dc

----------


## lada

Drage cure, tek sam se sad registrirala na forum iako sam  već dugo prisutna kao čitatelj i većinu potrebnih i korisnih informacija sam doznala baš ovdje. pratim vašu borbu pa sam nekako osjetila potrebu ispričati svoju priču i dati vam možda bar malo pozitivne energije.
Dake, ukratko  kod nas je bio problem mojih neredovitih ciklusa i anovulacije, s mm sve ok. Nakon nekoliko mjeseci klomifena i ciljanih odnosa pokušali smo s inseminacijom (isto klomifen) koja je uspjela i imamo prekrasno dvogodišnje dijete. Drugi put nismo ciljali već odmah dogovorili inseminaciju i sada sam dvadeset tjedana trudna. Dakle, dvije inseminacije i dvije trudnoće.
Svaki dan zahvaljujem Bogu na sreći koju osjećamo.
Također, ja nisam baš nešto reagirala na klom., oba puta sam imala samo po jedan folikul, ali izgleda oba puta  vrijedan.
Znam da inseminacije nemaju velik postotak uspješnosti, tim sam više zahvalna na svemu. Sve smo radili u Citu kod dr. P. gdje sam ja i inače već odavno i za njih imam samo riječi hvale.
Svima vam želim što prije uspjeh i svu sreću!

----------


## Vanchriban

Jutro svima!

Ja sam bila na inseminaciji u Petrovoj 16.05 ( ponedjeljak), to mi je prvi postupak i bio je u prirodnom ciklusu uz Ovitrelle. Netko je gore pitao jel ide štoperica u prirodnim ciklusima, koliko ja znam ide uvijek jer sam je ja dobila i kad smo pokušali odnos uz folikulometriju.
I mene nervira što ne rade UZV tip pred postupak. Ono što mi je isto bilo bezveze je da se postupak radi u prostoriji u kojoj se uzimaju anamneze pacijenticama i prometno je kao na kolodvoru, cijelo vrijeme je u prostoriji bilo minimalno 4 ljudi ne uključujući mene i dr. Baldani. Nije mi to neki doživljaj al dobro, mislim da sam se pomirila sa svim tim "cirkusima" u Petrovoj.
Dobila sam Folacin i Utrogestan vaginalno triput dnevno po dvije i sad čekam betu. Ako bi gledali neku statistiku, trebala bi ići bar na 4 inseminacije prije nego pređemo na neku drugu metodu, doduše meni recimo dr. Baldani savjetuje tri prije idućeg postupka.
Ono što me trenutno najviše brine je što smo i muž i ja zdravi i svi nalazi su dobri a ne dolazi do trudnoće. Da li se radi punkcija jajnih stanica bez stimulacije ako se ide na vanmateričnu oplodnju? Ne bi baš pila stimulanse jer imam ovulaciju svaki mjesec, jedino neznam da li se to radi radi broja folikula eventualno... Skrenuh s teme  :Smile: 
Uglavnom, simptoma trudnoće a ni pms-a nema na vidiku zasad.

----------


## martinstoss

*Vanchriban,* dobrodošla! IVF se može radit i  u prirodnom ciklusu, ali mislim da ti isto daju blagu stimulaciju Klomifenom ili Femarom da razviješ više jajnih stanica, da imaju s čim radit. Ne zanm može li se skroz bez ikakve stimulacije, jer još nisam došla do tog postupka.  
Moj muž i ja smo isto zdravi, mene isto to brine, jer mi nije jasno zašto onda nema bebe...
Svakako, želim ti puno sreće! Što se simptoma tiče, ne brini, još je jako rano.

----------


## ježić

Vanchriban, prirodni IVF je bez ičega, znači bez klomifena, femare, gonala, menopura. Normalno se folikulometrijom radi praćenje rasta folikula. Pred punkciju se daje štoperica (najčešće). Takvim protokolom se obično dobije jedan folikul, ali je upitno hoće li biti jajne stanice ili ne.

Polustimulirani ili blagi IVF se naziva onaj koji je uz klomifen ili femaru + eventualno mala doza menopura ili gonala ili se odnosi na uobičajeni protokol stimulacije, ali s bitno smanjenom količinom lijekova (barem pola manje).

----------


## Vanchriban

Ne brinem jer znam da je rano. 
Koliko dugo ti i tvoj muž pokušavate? Mi već preko godinu s tim da sam ja već nakon 6 mj krenula s ekstra pretragama jer mi je bilo sumnjivo. Sad kad smo sve obavili mi je još gore, ispada da jednostavno ne klikamo.
Bilo bi super kad bi inseminacija uspjela al ne polažem prevelike nade baš zato što je slaba uspješnost tog postupka.

----------


## ježić

> *sweety,* meni ti je baš uspio taj 3. AIH kad me doktor skinuo i sa Klomića i štoperice i Utrića, pa se ne trebaš brinut. Meni se čak čini (pošto imam urednu ovulaciju) da su mi ti lijekovi poremetili moje prirodno dobro stanje. Imala sam svaki ciklus cca 7 dana nakon inseminacije mliječni iscjedak iz bradavica, dr. mi je rekao da to može bit reakcija na stimulaciju ( PRL mi je već bio tada spušten, pa nije od njega).
> Kad ideš skroz prirodno može bit štoperica, a i ne mora. Meni je taj zadnji put dr. provjerio ovulaciju LH trakicama, pa mi nije dao štopericu.


*martinstoss*, oprosti što ću sad ovo napisati, ali ne mogu ne reagirati. Molim te, nemoj pisati da ti je AIH uspio, kad nije. Imala si biokemijsku u tom postupku, trudnoće nema i znači da postupak nije uspio. Vidim da ima puno cura koje su tek počele s postupcima ili će tek početi. Ovakve izjave mogu više zbuniti, nego informirati.
Eto, žao mi je, nisam mislila ništa loše, ali stvari jednostavno tako stoje.

----------


## Pinky

ježić, ukrala si mi riječi iz usta.
ja sam imala biokemijsku na 1. aih i na 1. ivf i to *NISU BILI USPJEŠNI* postupci. da su bili, ja bi sad imala troje djece.
biokemijske trudnoće su dosta česte i u spontanim zatrudnjivanjima, ali većinom se ne detektiraju jer žene ne vade tako rano betu (ako uopće znaju što je beta, sretnice) ili rade testove, za razliku od nas.

dakle, svaka niska beta (moje su bile oko 20-25) više je, na žalost, razlog za zabrinit se, nego za slaviti. na žalost.
uvijek ima iznimki koje su i sa niskim betama iznijele trudnoću. ali to su fakat iznimke.

budući da mnoge od nas čeka dug i trnovit put, jako je bitno biti realan u svemu ovome.

a zvati biokemijske uspjehom ili reći - svaka crtica pa ma kako blijeda bila je sigurna trudnoća, skakati na bete od 20, iz iskustva govorim - su obična zavaravanja i na žalost, uglavnom neistine.

----------


## Pinky

> *kaja76,* sretno ti sutra! Simptome trudnoće tako rano ne moraš imat. I ako ikako možeš, nabavi Femaru umjesto Klomifena, puno je kvalitetnija.



mislim da ovakve savjete ne bi trebala dijeliti. svatko  se treba držati terapije koju mu je dr propisao a ne slušati random savjete na forumu. ipak su se dr-i školovali za svoj posao. ovakvi savjeti mogu biti strašno opasni.

ne možete uspoređivati terapije koje ste dobili, sve vi ste jedinke za sebe, jedino vam je zajedničko što ste žene koje prolaze mpo u hrvatskoj. ništa drugo, apsolutno ništa drugo.

----------


## martinstoss

Drage moje, ovo sve šta ja vama pišem mi je rekao dr. Šimunić, nisam isisala iz malog prsta. Naravno, da ne mislim da treba Femaru uzet na svoju ruku, ali može cura bit informirana i eventualno pitat doktora šta misli o tome. A iz iskustva znam da neki doktori baš i nisu savjesni i da dijele Klomifen šakom i kapom. Npr. mi smo krenuli na dogovor u 12. mjesecu prošle godine i moj ex mpo nije htio iskoristit taj ciklus, jer nije htio bez stimulacije Klomifenom iako je sa mnom sve ok, onda me 2 mjeseca tretirao Klomifenom, da bi sljedeći ciklus odlučio da meni ipak ne treba Klomifen, jer imam uredne ovulacije...(o ostalome da i ne govorim). Mnogo se tu žalimo na nemar i traljavost, pa ne vidim razloga zašto nove cure ne bi saznale nešto prije nego sam ja saznala.
A što se biokemijske tiče, i za to mi je dr. rekao da je to dobar znak, a postoji i mnoštvo stručnih članaka koji to potvrđuju. ČESTE biokemijske trudnoće nisu dobre. Ja pričam o tome kao o "uspjehu", jer se ipak nešto dogodilo, nešto se spojilo. Ovo da žene kod spontanih biokemijskih trudnoća ni ne znaju da su tako kratko bile trudne ne mogu potvrditi svojim iskustvom, jer sam ja krvarila 12 dana, pa bi znala da se nešto poremetilo i bez da sam provjeravala betu, jer inače krvarim 3-4 dana.
I na kraju, tu smo da jedna drugoj pomognemo svojim iskustvima i baš je dobro da sve imamo različita iskustva, jer da sve imamo ista onda ovaj forum ne bi trebao ni postojat. Da nije različitih iskustava, ja puno stvari koje su mi bile od velike pomoći ne bih znala.

----------


## Pinky

a čuj, nakon 1. biokemijske mi je bilo drago da se nešto dogodilo. to je bio i 1. aih, 1. postupak uopće. možeš misliti koliko sam nade dobila. mislila sam da ću odmah iz 2. aih ostati trudna. 
pa 2 negativne bete
pa opet biokemijska na 1. ivf-u.
pa 3 negativne bete
pa beta iz potpisa.
tako da ja fakat ne mogu biokemijsku proglasiti ni uspjehom ni dobrim znakom.
i mislim da su najveći "krivci" za moju trudnoću picsi, imsi, oosight koje cito ima. inače tko zna do kada bi 'ćerala negativne bete

----------


## Pinky

a to što je šimunić spominjao femaru, možda ju je spomenio tebi kao eventualno rješenje tvog slučaja.
netko će bolje reagirati na klomifen.
ja sam npr. bolje reagirala na sami klomifen nego na samu femaru
pa sam bolje reagirala na menopure plus cetrotide  nego na gonale plus decapeptyle
pa sam bolje reagirala na femaru plus menopur nego na menopur plus cetrotide

mpo put je put pokušaja i pogreške, nekad jako dugotrajan, dok se ne ubode prava kombinacija u pravoj dozi u pravo vrijeme.
čak i jedna osoba reagira strašno drugačije od postupka do postupka - meni je punkcija na 1. ivf-u bila na 18.dc, u 4.i 5. 12 dc. 
najprije su mi folikuli gmiljili 1 mm dnevno, da bi na kraju narasli 2 cm u danu.

a ovisi i koja bolnica daje koji protokol. npr. femara/mp je poznati cito protokol. eto, sad i šimunić uvodi femaru. ali npr. kbc st nema femaru kao mogućnost - barem nije imao lani kad sam bila tamo na konzultacijama.

samo sam htjela reći da treba oprezno sa izjavama, jer će za mnoge ovo biti dug i bolan put, pa da se ne razočaraju previše ako od 1. biokemijske do trudnoće trebaju imati još 7 postupaka ko ja.
ti osobno možeš biokemijsku doživljavati kao uspjeh, ali ako se koristiš pravilnom mpo terminologijom onda ne možeš reći "3. aih mi je bio uspješan" jer nije, nisi trudna. o tome se radi. uspjeh je trudnoća (odnosno porod čak) a ne subjektivan doživljaj uspjeha

----------


## ježić

*martinstoss*, no hard feelings, svi smo mi tu prije svega da pomognemo sebi, a onda i drugima oko sebe. Razumijem ja što si htjela reći po pitanju Femare i predložit nekom drugom da se posavjetuje o tome sa svojim liječnikom. Ono što sam ja htjela reći je da pažljivije biraš riječi kad nekome dijeliš savjete. Iz tvojeg prvotnog posta, citiram: "I ako možeš, nabavi Femaru umijesto Klomifena, puno je kvalitetnija" netko bi mogao sasvim drugačije to shvatiti, pogotovo netko tko je tek početnik u tome.
A što se pak uspjeha tiče, moje inseminacije su očigledno bile neuspješne. Čak i da mi se dogodi biokemijska, neću to sigurno shvaćati uspjehom. Pravi uspješan postupak za mene bit će onaj u kojem doživim čvrstu, pravilno duplajuću betu, odnosno onaj koji će u konačnici rezultirati uspješnim porodom.

*Pinky*

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Da li se u nasim klinikama provodi intratubalna inseminacija?
Molila bih ako netko ovdje ima iskustva i s intratubalnom i intrauterinom da usporedi obje i da svoju procjenu o uspjesnosti jedne i druge.
U kojem trenutku se provodi inseminacija, mislim u odnosu na rast folikula? Ceka li se da folikul prsne ili je tad vec prekasno?
Da li postupak inseminiranja boli?
Moze li se odmah ici kuci ili se lezi kao nakon IVF-a?

----------


## ježić

LOTV, nemam iskustva s intratubalnom inseminacijom, čini mi se da se ona dosta rijetko i provodi kod nas. Mislim da je uspjeh jedne i druge isti, odnosno mali.
Što se tiče tempiranja inseminacije, mislim da su šanse za uspjeh veće prije same ovulacije jer spermiji onda već čekaju jajnu stanicu, iako neki liječnici tvrde da je bolje nakon ovulacije za muški faktor. Zato se vrlo često inseminacija tempira štopericom, odnosno provodi se 24-48 sati nakon štoperice. Mislim da će večina liječnika obaviti inseminaciju i ako se utvrdi da je folikul prsnuo.
Što se tiče boli, inseminacija u pravilu nije bolna i ne razlikuje se puno od običnog papa testa. Ako i postoje neki bolovi oni su obično posljedica ovulacije, a ne inseminacije ili se javljaju kao posljedica neugodnosti na cerviksu.
Nakon inseminacije obično je praksa da se odleži kojih 20-30 minuta na stolu s prekriženim nogama u zraku, ali nakon toga se ide normalno kući.
A zašto te zanimaju inseminacije?

----------


## ptica1

Evo mene da prijavim svoju 3 negativnu ß=1. Osjećam se očajno i više ne znam dali da se uopće nadam ili ne, baš sam pesimistična.

----------


## tina2701

> Nakon inseminacije obično je praksa da se odleži kojih 20-30 minuta na stolu s prekriženim nogama u zraku, ali nakon toga se ide normalno kući.


 ..ja sam odležala 2 sata poslije inseminacije i onda išla kući...



> Evo mene da prijavim svoju 3 negativnu ß=1. Osjećam se očajno i više ne znam dali da se uopće nadam ili ne, baš sam pesimistična.


 :Evil or Very Mad:  

 :Love:  žao mi je...

----------


## Pinky

> Evo mene da prijavim svoju 3 negativnu ß=1. Osjećam se očajno i više ne znam dali da se uopće nadam ili ne, baš sam pesimistična.


 :Love:  :Love: 

normalno da si tužna i normalno da se trebaš nadati.
pošto je naziv topica inseminacija, pretpostavljam da je riječ o 3 aih.
pogotovo se zbog toga trebaš nadati.
ispucala si 3 "obavezna" aih, sad je red za puno uspješniji ivf.

većina doktora ne da odmah na ivf i ako spermiogram dopušta, ide se na 3 aih.
ruku na srce, jako je mali broj žena koje su imale uspješan aih (pod uspješan mislim da su rodile aih bebu). ali to je nešto što se mora proći na putu do bebe.

sad si se skočila level (da se izrazim kompjuterski) a jako puno žena je imalo uspješan 1. ivf.

zato, glavu gore i u nove pobjede!  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

> 826,11 kn cijena kutije za 30 tableta od 2,5 mg
> 
> Femara


wow gdje ovo? u st-u je kutija bila 1200 kn, u mom mjestu 1500

----------


## mia74

Ježić je "prepisala" cijenu Femare iz liste lijekova-osnovne liste.
To je "nabavna" cijena lijeka,mi to zovemo cijena HZZO-a.

Na to se stavlja marža..koja ovisi od ljekarne do ljekarne..Mada je i za to propisana marža koja bi trebala biti u svim ljekarnama ista,a ovisi o nabavnoj cijeni lijeka.

A to se ne poštuje,pa zato cijene šetaju..od ljekarne do ljekarne.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> LOTV, nemam iskustva s intratubalnom inseminacijom, čini mi se da se ona dosta rijetko i provodi kod nas. Mislim da je uspjeh jedne i druge isti, odnosno mali.
> Što se tiče tempiranja inseminacije, mislim da su šanse za uspjeh veće prije same ovulacije jer spermiji onda već čekaju jajnu stanicu, iako neki liječnici tvrde da je bolje nakon ovulacije za muški faktor. Zato se vrlo često inseminacija tempira štopericom, odnosno provodi se 24-48 sati nakon štoperice. Mislim da će večina liječnika obaviti inseminaciju i ako se utvrdi da je folikul prsnuo.
> Što se tiče boli, inseminacija u pravilu nije bolna i ne razlikuje se puno od običnog papa testa. Ako i postoje neki bolovi oni su obično posljedica ovulacije, a ne inseminacije ili se javljaju kao posljedica neugodnosti na cerviksu.
> Nakon inseminacije obično je praksa da se odleži kojih 20-30 minuta na stolu s prekriženim nogama u zraku, ali nakon toga se ide normalno kući.
> A zašto te zanimaju inseminacije?


E, hvala na ovako opsirnom odgovoru :Smile: 
Pretpostavljam da je osjecaj kod inseminacije slican onome kod embriotransfera.
Ma mi smo kao sto se iz potpisa vidi obavili jedan stimulirani icsi i jedan sekundarni u prirodnom ciklusu sa smrznutim stanicama preostalim od stimulacije. Sada smo se zbog raznih okolnosti koje su nam se dogodile odlucili napraviti malu pauzu jer se ja ne osjecam spremnom da odmah uletim u novu stimulaciju. Plan mi je ponoviti pikanje i citav paket krajem ljeta, ali mi vrag ne da mira pa se pitam bi li imalo smisla pokusati odraditi bar jednu ineminaciju u medjuvremenu. Muzev spermiogram je od teske oligoastheno prije nekih 9 mjeseci svaki puta pravilno i kontinuirano progresirao i prije mjesec i pol je dg. bila astheno. Tako da zivimo u nadi da se trend popravio i u ovom periodu od zadnjeg ivf-a i da mozda imamo i neke sanse za kucnu radinost ili inseminaciju (znam da se to ponekad desi i s puno tezim i obostrano losim dijagnozama pa...) Mislila sam cisto da najbolje moguce iskoristim ovu pauzu. Mislim i da bi nama bila daleko bolja intratubalna, jer bi se na uzv detektirao jajnik iz kojeg ce poteci js. pa bi se onda cjelokupan muzev "materijal" postavio tamo gdje treba, a kod intrauterine opet dio ide simo a dio tamo a dio nigdje. Neznam....vidjet cemo
Zanima me da li je uopce praksa da se inseminacija radi ako je spermiogram bilo sto osim normo?
Vidjela sma da se radi, ali pretpostavljm da ne postoji prava indikacija za to nego opet muljarenja u zdravstvu i usteda sredstava i tko zna sto jos :Sad:

----------


## ježić

> Ježić je "prepisala" cijenu Femare iz liste lijekova-osnovne liste.
> To je "nabavna" cijena lijeka,mi to zovemo cijena HZZO-a.
> 
> Na to se stavlja marža..koja ovisi od ljekarne do ljekarne..Mada je i za to propisana marža koja bi trebala biti u svim ljekarnama ista,a ovisi o nabavnoj cijeni lijeka.
> 
> A to se ne poštuje,pa zato cijene šetaju..od ljekarne do ljekarne.


Da, točno, ovo je cijena lijeka HZZO-a. U ljekarnama je cijena preko 1000 kn ako se kupuje. Ne znam kolike su šanse da se Femara dobije na recept?

----------


## ježić

*ptica1*,  :Love: , nemoj gubit nadu. Odtuguj, ali idi dalje. Ja to gledam s vedre strane, jedan korak sam bliže IVF-u. BTW, jesi na listi?

*tina*, ovo ležanje od 2 sata nakon AIH zaista nema smisla. Jednom kad je sjeme u maternici, ne može ispasti van. Osim ako nemaš hiperstimulaciju ili nije bilo nikakvih komplikacija prilikom postupka, nema razloga da ne živiš normalno.
Laganiji tempo je puno bitniji kod IVF-a, mada postoje studije prema kojima ni mirovanje od pola sata direktno nakon transfera nema utjecaja na stopu trudnoće.

*LOTV*, po meni inseminacija ima smisla kod normalnog i malo lošijeg spermiograma. Najbolje je da o svemu ovome što si tu napisala porazgovaraš sa svojim doktorom. Sretno!

----------


## mia74

> Da, točno, ovo je cijena lijeka HZZO-a. U ljekarnama je cijena preko 1000 kn ako se kupuje. Ne znam kolike su šanse da se Femara dobije na recept?


Šanse su nikakve..Taj lijek nema primarnu indikaciju za mpo..

----------


## ptica1

[QUOTE=ježić;1896012]*ptica1*,  :Love: , nemoj gubit nadu. Odtuguj, ali idi dalje. Ja to gledam s vedre strane, jedan korak sam bliže IVF-u. BTW, jesi na listi?

Da na listi sam za 6 mj. u petak idem po protokol, ali mislim da ću prićekati sljedeći ciklus, a to će biti kraj 6. mj. i početak 7, ali sve ću vidjeti u petak.
Iznenadila sam se kada sam jučer nazvala i rekla da trebam protokol i da me je sestra odmah naručila kada mi dr radi ambulantu, ajde super.

Ježić, sretno u 7. mj

----------


## ježić

ptičice, sretno i tebi! Keep in touch :Wink:

----------


## Vanchriban

Dobro jutro!

Imam pitanje, u ponedjeljak bi trebala vaditi betu al neću moći pa sam mislila izvaditi je u utorak.
Ako dobijem mengu idem vaditi svejedno ili nemoram?

Čisto da ne bauljam bezveze, moja je logika da nemoram al da čujem vas.

----------


## ježić

U Petrovoj vole da svejedno izvadiš betu. Sretno!

----------


## kitty

cure, evo ponovo se čekiram ovdje, čekam mengu koja treba doći ovih dana pa krećemo ponovo na aih. ništa od našeg čuda prirode...

----------


## ruža82

Dobrodošla među stare borce!!

----------


## tina2701

> *tina*, ovo ležanje od 2 sata nakon AIH zaista nema smisla. Jednom kad je sjeme u maternici, ne može ispasti van. Osim ako nemaš hiperstimulaciju ili nije bilo nikakvih komplikacija prilikom postupka, nema razloga da ne živiš normalno.
> Laganiji tempo je puno bitniji kod IVF-a, mada postoje studije prema kojima ni mirovanje od pola sata direktno nakon transfera nema utjecaja na stopu trudnoće.


...takva je praksa u KBO...da se odleži 2-3 h... i onda možeš doma...

..bila jučer kod MPO...kaže da ne moram pauzirati jer nisam bila na kiretaži...već ovaj ciklus mogu u home made jer mi kaže da će O vjerojatno biti al da će biti kasnije....a čim dobijem prvu m da mogu na klomifen i opet na AIH...(iako mislim da ću pričekati do jeseni,i zbog godišnjih i svega)...

----------


## Vanchriban

Evo cure samo da vam javim, danas sam vadila betu i negativna je.
Idemo opet u slijedećem ciklusu na inseminaciju  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Vanchriban jako mi je žao. Svaka čast na pozitivnom stavu i nek ti sljedeći postupak bude dobitni!

----------


## ruža82

Vanchriban :Love:

----------


## ježić

Vanchriban, samo hrabro dalje! Za idući postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## kaja76

Evo, da se i ja malo javim. Sutra konačno startam s Klomifenima, 1 tbl od 50 mg pa cemo vidjeti hoće li doći do ovulacije.

----------


## Sara35

cure jel netko od vas radio hsg rtg... gdje se to radi? koliko se plaća i jel boli jako??? hvala

----------


## ptica1

> cure jel netko od vas radio hsg rtg... gdje se to radi? koliko se plaća i jel boli jako??? hvala


Ja sam radila ultrazvučni, ali htjela sam ti reću u vezi boloba da se svega sječam kroz maglu, nešto malo je bolilo ali ja sam dobila opću analgeziju, tako da mi je bilo super.

----------


## ježić

> cure jel netko od vas radio hsg rtg... gdje se to radi? koliko se plaća i jel boli jako??? hvala


Sara35, mene na žalost nitko nikad nije poslao na hsg, iako u 7. mjesecu idem na 4. AIH. Imaš na potpomognutoj 2 teme, probaj malo podići, vjerojatno će se javiti netko sa više iskustava.

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/52406-p...dnosti-jajnika

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/5297-HS...zija-da-ili-ne

----------


## kitty

Sara 35, vidim da si iz Kutine, ja sam hsg radila u OB Sisak, ne plaća se ništa a što se tiče bolova - mene je dosta bolilo ali zaista kratko traje i nije neizdrživo. ako te još što zanima javi se na pp.

----------


## ana.b

Da se i ja pridružim... Iza mene jedan neuspjeli AIH. Od sutra sam na Klomifenu, pa na drugi... Sretno svima!

----------


## miki1976

bok cure ja sam vam nova na tom području tako da neznam nit kud nit kam.Bila sam 8dc na folikulometriji pa imam 5 folikula od 9-12 mm pa me sad zanima ak je to ok

----------


## tina2701

Sretno svima koji idu na AIH ili čekaju bete....

..ja pauziram do jeseni.....

..mogla bi na AIH čim dobijem M al taman će me godišnji uhvatiti pa onda bolje pričekati malo....

----------


## artisan

ana.b, miki1976 dobrodošle i sretno :Smile: 
miki meni se to čini ok, ali vidjet češ kako će se dalje razvijat situacija.
inače, ja čekam M ovih dana pa i ja krečem u novi aih, naravno ako sve bude ok.

----------


## ruža82

Miki1976. i Ana.b dobrodošle!!!!
Miki to je super reakcija!!kaži nam malo, kakve su vam dijagnoze, gdje si u postupku...
Ana.b također isto pitanje za tebe

----------


## ježić

novim curama dobrodošlica prije svega!
*ana.b*, sretno s drugim pokušajem!
*miki1976*, i meni se čini da je veličina ok za 8.dc. Čini mi se dosta folikula, ako se budu svi dobro razvijali i rasli do kraja, mogla bi čak završiti na IVF-u. 5 folikula mi izgleda puno za inseminaciju. Jel to bila stimulacija klomifenom ili? Javljaj nam dalje razvoj situacije.

*artisan*, sretno s novim pokušajem!
*tina2701*, pa kad kreću na godišnje u Osijeku? Meni su rekli da stignem obaviti AIH skroz do početka 7. mjeseca. A da probaš svejedno prije jeseni?

Svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što im treba!

----------


## miki1976

na postupku sam u sv.duh,sutra imam još jednu folikulometriju pa budem vidjela kako bude uzimala sam ovaj ciklus klomofen a ostali nalazi su sasvim ok bar tako kažu

----------


## kitty

*miki1976* i *ana.b*, dobrodošle i što prije otišle na trudnički pdf!

ja sam danas bila na pregledu 3.dc, dobila klomifen 2x50 mg i nastavljam s metforminom 2x850 mg. prva folikulometrija je u utorak pa ćemo vidjeti za dalje, ne nadam se baš previše, prošli put sam jako loše reagirala na klomifen, imala sam samo jedan folikul i AIH je bio tek 25.dc. ali rekao je dr A da je ovo zadnji AIH, ako sada ne uspije idemo u 9. mjesecu na IVF.

----------


## ana.b

> Miki1976. i Ana.b dobrodošle!!!!
> Miki to je super reakcija!!kaži nam malo, kakve su vam dijagnoze, gdje si u postupku...
> Ana.b također isto pitanje za tebe


Dijagnoza oligoasthenteratoozoospermija, 2. neuspjele prirodne trudnoće. Na Sv Duhu smo...
Od danas sam na Klomifenu, baš me zanima kako ću reagirati. Prvi je AIH bio u prirodnom ciklusu. Hvala vam na dobrodošlici!

----------


## Sara35

Curke hvala na odgovorima!!!

----------


## miki1976

bok cure evo mene bila sam danas na punkciji,uzeli mi tri jajne stanice od pet folekula.E da ipak su me poslali na IVF a ne na AIH.Sad me zanima kako je to na transferu ako ima koja iskustva,dal jako boli jer me danas i punkcija jako boljela.I kakve su šanse da se plod primi nakon toga.

----------


## LittleBirdie

evo i mene  :Smile: 
prošli ciklus sam bila na klomifenima 2x50 i imala 5 folikula, međutim, ciljali smo i ništa. ponovo sam uzimala istu terapiju i danas na 11. dc opet imam 5 folikula 12, 13 i 14 mm. u srijedu na novu folikulometriju pa onda iui. nadam se da će nam se posrećiti  :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

*LittleBirdie*...sretno...

----------


## ruža82

Zar se s 5 folikula radi inseminacija??

----------


## LittleBirdie

očito, riječ je o slabijem spermogramu. osim toga, vidjećemo da li će se svih pet jednako razviti do iui-a.

----------


## nea0902

Mi smo imali super spermiogram i 4 folikula i rađen je Aih. Mene je to isto malo iznenadilo. Naposljetku imamo jednu ali neopisivo vrijednu mrvicu od 12 tjedana  :Smile:

----------


## LittleBirdie

nea  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  
koji iui je bio po redu? baš me zanima koliko se mogu nadati ovaj prvi put (znam da statistika kaže 15-20%)

----------


## nea0902

Ne znam dal ti napisati prvi ili treći. Iz trećeg puta smo uspjeli, ali prva dva puta imala sam svega jedan uzv (folikulometriju) i oba dva puta bez štoperice  :Sad:  ne mora značiti da sam dobila i štopericu u oba puta da bi upalilo ali mi je ostavilo mjesta dvojbi. Sada nije bitno, vrijeme ne mogu vratiti - a ono što sam najviše na svitu htjela sada je tu i presretna sam  :Smile:  nemoj se prestajati nadati nikada! Vibrice ti šaljem da i tvoj Aih bude uspješan i da popravimo malo ovu lošu statistiku!

----------


## ana.b

Ja danas bila na UZV, 8DC, nakon Klomifena. Dr kaže da ima krasnih folikula, 1 vodeći, 17mm. Sutra u 18:00 moram dobiti Brevactid, a AIH je u petak u 09:00. 
Dr mi nije ništa detaljno rekao glede folikula, da li je 'normalno' da je samo jedan vodeći s obzirom da sam uzimala Klomifen? Mislila sam da će ih biti više...

----------


## kitty

ja sam isto danas bila na folikulometriji 8.dc, nakon Klomifena 2x1 + Siofor 850 2x1 i još niti jednog folikula nema... užas, tako mi je bilo i prošli put. tek u ponedjeljak ponovo folikulometrija.

*nea0902*, ovo je divno za čitati  :Zaljubljen: 
*ana.b*, ne brini zbog jednog vodećeg folikula, to je super. ~~~~~~~~ za uspješan aih.
*LittleBirdie* sretno ~~~~~~~
*Ružo*, šta ima kod tebe?

----------


## ruža82

Kitty, kod mene 8dc se isto ništ nikad nije vidjelo, i to uz klomifen 3x1!!u ponedjeljak će već biti druga priča!!!!
ja... sutra počinjem s utrićima da izazovem m. i znači ako bude sve po planu krećemo za 10dana. 
sretno svim curama
blago onima koje imaju više folikula, ja se bojim da na kraju neće biti ni jednog (što je naravno moguće kod mene)

----------


## kitty

tako je i meni, identično.

jel ti ideš ponovo na aih? meni je rekao dr A da je ovo zadnji aih, u 9. mjesecu idem na ivf ako ovo ne uspije, a nekako se ne nadam da hoće...

----------


## ruža82

Najvjerojatnije idem, kako sam shvatila još ovaj...
da nije bilo biokem. već bih odavno išla na IVF ali...
sigurno će ti sada uspijeti, al samo me onak zanima zašto ideš tek u 9mj ako ne uspije

----------


## kitty

zato što idem na godišnji u 7. mjesecu a mislim da dr ide na godišnji u 8. tak da ne mogu prije. a i tako mi nekako najbolje odgovara radi još nekih drugih stvari (posla i to).

joj da mi bar uspije sada pa da ni ne moram na ivf...
držim fige da nam objema uspije  :Very Happy:

----------


## LittleBirdie

eh, ovako. jutrošnja folikulometrija na 13. dc pokazala 3 fina folikula 16, 17 i 18 mm. endo mi je slabašan, tek 6 ali se tješim da ima još malko vremena da poraste do iui. kontrola sutra navečer pa će me inseminirati u petak ili subotu  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

*LB*, navali na ananas i do petka je endić ko beba!  :Kiss:  Sretno draga!

----------


## LittleBirdie

*macico*, hoću, hoću! hvala puno  :Kiss:

----------


## ježić

LittleBirdie, može i sok od cikle za endić. Puno sreće!

----------


## Barbarellaa

Molila bih savjet :Smile: 
Ovako, prošli mjesec smo trebali krenuti na inseminaciju ali nismo jer su mi folikuli bili premali i nisu baš nešto rasli, pila sam Estrofem za endometrij.
Ovaj mjesec opet naganjamo inseminaciju ali je stvar u tome da mi se sve u tijelu poremetilo, ne znam jel od Estrofema?

Trebala sam dobiti menstruaciju 30.5. ali na taj dan sam imala samo oskudno krvarenje i ništa, pa opet par dana poslije malo krvi i od danas 8.6. jače ali opet ne kako bi trebalo.

Betu sam vadila, nisam trudna.
Femaru trebam piti od 2-6 dc i onda 7dc na UZV.
Ne kužim, da sutra krenem pit Femaru ili? Koji dan mi je ciklusa kad BAŠ krene ili?Sva sam zbunjena...

MM je za to da pričekamo idući ciklus da se sve normalizira a ja nestrpljiva :Embarassed: 
Jel se kojoj nešto slično dogodilo?

----------


## maca papucarica

Nisam bila u slicnoj situaciji, ali moje misljenje je ako ti je danas krenulo krvarenje u obliku prave crvene krvi (bez obzira na kolicinu) onda ti je 1 dc. U to da li preskociti ovaj c ili ne, ne bih ulazila... Good luck

----------


## ruža82

A da odeš kod svog soc. ginekologa na pregled??

----------


## ježić

Barbarellaa, moj savjet ti je da nazoveš svog MPO doktora i sve mu objasniš. Gdje bi trebala u postupak?

----------


## Barbarellaa

Hvala na odgovorima!od sinoć krenula M kako Bog zapovijeda!
da mi je netko rekao da ću joj se veselit rekla bih mu da je lud :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

..moj Mpo ni jedan postupak ne želi raditi bez uzv na 2 dc...da se vidi jel sve ok...da se nije zalomila koja cista..

----------


## krojachica

Cure, oprostite ako je to negdje već rečeno, ali ja to nisam našla:
tko sve u Hr. radi inseminaciju?
dali isključivo klinike koje su u sustavu HZZO ili i neke privatne klinike.
ako da koje i o kojim se cijenama tu radi?

----------


## artisan

rade i privatne i državne klinike. U Zagrebu se mpo radi na vuk vrhovcu, sv. duhu, vinogradskoj i petrovoj. a privatnih ima nekoliko. cijene variraju, ali oko 2000-3000 kn je u privatnim, koliko ja znam, neka me netko ispravi ako sam što krivo napisala.
radi se u ivf centru, ivf poliklinici, za druge ne znam

----------


## LittleBirdie

forum radi  :Very Happy: 
ipak sam imala četiri folikula koji su na dan štoperice, u četvrtak, bili 20, 20, 20 i 21, endo 9. u subotu je urađen iui iako sam to jutro u 6 sati znala da je jedan već pukao, kasnije je dr. rekla da ih ima još  :Smile: . mužić je proizveo 12 miliona progresivnih od čega je nakon ispiranja ostalo samo 5 miliona. dr. nije bila pretjerano zadovoljna ali... šta je, tu je. ne znam dokad ću izdržati da ne uradim betu, nadam se bar do 12. dpiui.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Cure, oprostite ako je to negdje već rečeno, ali ja to nisam našla:
> tko sve u Hr. radi inseminaciju?
> dali isključivo klinike koje su u sustavu HZZO ili i neke privatne klinike.
> ako da koje i o kojim se cijenama tu radi?


Mislim da je IUI u privatnim klinikama oko 1000 kn, a ITI 2000-3000 kn.
*LB* ljube, samo strpljivo a mi vibramo punom parom za veeeliku betu!  :Kiss:

----------


## artisan

ja danas bila na folikulometriji, 9. dc., imam 2 lijepa fol. na jednom i jedan isto tako lijep na drugom. zadovoljna sam, dao mi je doktor estrofem za endometrij jel je malo na granici, i to je to. sljedeći tjedan bi mogla bit aih

----------


## Vanchriban

Napokon radi forum  :Smile: 

Ja sam bila u utorak na drugoj inseminaciji. Došla sam u pon na folikulometriju, to mi je bio 11 dc, ispalo je da su folikuli ogromni i endometrij super i pitali su jel muž samnom jer je dr. htjela odmah postupak. Obzirom da sam bila sama, poslala me da popišam lh trakicu i odlučila da ide inseminacija sutradan bez štoperice i ičeg.
Sad me živo zanima hoće biti što. Najveća mi je zagonetka da su mi folikuli i endometrij bili tako uznapredovali na 11 dc, u prošlom ciklusu mi je inseminacija rađena na 19 dc.
Kakva su vaša iskustva?
I još nešto, fora mi je bila rečenica " ako menga izostane izvaditi betu". Obzirom da moram utrogestane uzimati opet vaginalno a oni odgađaju mengu ovako i onako je neću dobiti dok ne prestanem s njima, jedino ako stvarno jesam trudna  :Smile:

----------


## artisan

Vanchriban i meni je slično. prošli put rađena mi je ins. tek 21. dc, a sada na 9. dc imam tri već dosta velika. i sljedeći tjedan bi mogla biti ins. Razlikuje se to iz ciklusa u ciklus

----------


## ježić

*Vanchriban*, ovo s izostankom menge je relativna stvar. Uglavnom većina žena pod utrićima ne dobije mengu, međutim ima i dosta slučajeva kad procure i za vrijeme utrića. Ja bih na tvojem mjestu odbrojila 14 dana od inseminacije i napravila betu, pa ako treba, onda se skineš s utrića. Ne bih izdržala od neizvjesnosti da samo čekam hoće li doći ili ne.

*LittleBirdie*, da ti čekanje brzo prođe i da te beta uskoro obraduje!

*artisan*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu inseminaciju!

*maco*, što je s tobom? Još ciljate ili si konačno krenula na inseminaciju?

----------


## kitty

*LittleBirdie*, *Vanchriban* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromne bete i da čekanje brzo prođe!

cure, ja sam danas bila na 3. folikulometriji 18. dc i još uvijek nemam niti jednog jedinog folikula... tako mi je bilo i prošli put, inseminacija je bila 25. dc. ali ionako sam ovaj postupak već u startu otpisala, ne očekujem apsolutno ništa i čekam jesen i ivf.

----------


## ruža82

kitty, i kad sad opet ideš na folikulom.??

----------


## kitty

u srijedu. vidjet ćemo šta će onda biti ali stvarno više ništa ne očekujem. kad ti krećeš?

----------


## ruža82

ti si pacijent od doktorice??  koliko klomifena si pila??
čekam m, sam neznam kad će doći pošto je već morala. a sad me brine ako doktora nema sljedeći tjedan što će biti

----------


## kitty

ne, od doktora. meni je isto rekao da ga nema sljedeći tjedan ali da će mi ona napraviti folikulometriju. tako da pretpostavljam da su se dogovorili da ona gleda njegove pacijente dok ga nema.
pila sam 5 dana po 2 klomifena i metformin cijelo vrijeme. ali sam ja i prošli put tako loše reagirala. ma ne znam, sve da se i razvije kakav folikul bojim se da će endometrij već biti katastrofalan za implantaciju tako da stvarno ništa ne očekujem.

----------


## ruža82

nikad neznaš šta se može dogoditi, daj bog da će do onda biti jedan veliki folikul!!

----------


## maca papucarica

Jezic, trenutno cekam tetu da dode, i meni je ovaj ciklus bio koma, od 11 do 15 dc nikakav rast folikula, digli ruke od folikulometrija pa sto bude. Sljedeci ciklus jos ciljamo sa povecanom dozom klomica i Deksametazonom, a onda (vjerojatno) odmor do jeseni pa driling. Toplo se nadam da u listopadu necu nijednu od vas naci na pdf potpomognuta!  :Kiss:

----------


## kaja76

Bok, evo mene nakon nekog vremena. Uspjela sam ovulirati, doduše tek 20-ti dan kad se vec činilo da nista od svega, ali ipak...Inseminirana sam i sad čekanje 15 dana hoće li ili ne doći menstr. Jeste li dobivale utriće nakon inseminacije? Meni ništa nisu dali.

----------


## tina2701

> Bok, evo mene nakon nekog vremena. Uspjela sam ovulirati, doduše tek 20-ti dan kad se vec činilo da nista od svega, ali ipak...Inseminirana sam i sad čekanje 15 dana hoće li ili ne doći menstr. Jeste li dobivale utriće nakon inseminacije? Meni ništa nisu dali.


..da..ja sam ih imala 3x2... i tim tempom bih nastavila i do 12 tj da nisam imala spontani...

----------


## maja4

Cure bok! Znate li kojeg privatnog ginekologa koji obavlja inseminaciju u Os?

----------


## ptica1

Koliko sam ja upoznata u Os nitko ne radi inseminacije, jedino ja sam išla privatno kod dr Matkovića i on mi je rekao da se kod njega mogu raditi folikulometrije, a postupak aih kod njegovog kolege u Zg u nekoj privatnoj klinici. Čini mi se da je cijena folikulometrija bila 1.000,00 kn, a dali se aih još naplaćuje to ne znam. Probaj ga nazvati pa provjeri.

----------


## tina2701

..u osijeku je prije dr matković obavljao AIH...no mislimd a unazad neke dvije godine više ne...U osijeku ti jedino KBO stoji na raspolaganju...

----------


## kitty

cure ja sam sutra opet na folikulometriji, 23.dc, nadam se da ću imati barem jedan folikul...

kaja76, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ooooogromnu betu i da ti brzo prođe ovo vrijeme čekanja!

----------


## artisan

kaja, kitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja danas primam štopericu navečer i u petak je aih, imam dva super fol. i još dva manja.

----------


## kitty

izgleda da ništa od mog aih-a ovaj ciklus. ni danas nema folikula... idem još u ponedjeljak ali to je čisto pro forme, tad će mi vjerojatno dati duphaston. 
ma nisam ni očekivala nešto od ovoga ali baš da neće biti uopće folikula, e pa to me ipak malo iznenadilo.

artisan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak!

----------


## ruža82

Kitty žao mi je što nema folikula, i ja se uvijek bojim tog scenarija pošto slabo reagiram na klomifen. 
svim curama puno sreće!!!

----------


## tina2701

*Kitty*..a kako (koliko) si klomifene pila kad nisi reagirala na njih???

----------


## kitty

pila 5 dana 2x1 uz metformin 850 mg 2x1. prošli put sam isto loše reagirala ali sam 23. dan ipak imala folikul a sada ama baš ništa. rezistencija na klomifen je dosta česta kod pcos, čak oko 40%.
neznam, nadam se da neću više ni morati na aih, ovo iščekivanje je pravo mučenje, valjda ću na pravu stimulaciju bolje reagirati.

----------


## kitty

ruža82, jeste vi krenuli u novi postupak?

----------


## ruža82

kitty, a zašto ti nije dao 3x1?? ja prvi put na 2x1 sam isto koma reagirala, imala sam folikul (valjda) i AIH tek 21 dan, i doktor kaže da na taj postupak ne računa kao da je bio. i poslije mi je dao 3x1 i imala sam 1. al opet samo jedan.
zahvaljujući mom soc. ginekologu koji očito nema pojma još čekam mengu. dao mi je za izazivanje m utriće 5 dana 2x2. bilo mi je glupo zvati Alebića da ga pitam dal je to ok, a onda je i forum krepao tak da sam stavljala 5 dana i sad je već prošlo 10 dana i menge još nema. zvala sam A i on kaže da je to prekratka terapija da je trebalo 10 dana!!

----------


## kitty

o bože, pa samo neke loše vijesti.

neznam zašto mi nije dao veću dozu, valjda je mislio da će ovo biti ok. baš ću ga pitat u pon. prošli put sam ja uzimala 5 dana 2x1 i onda još 3 dana 3x1. neznam, nadam se da je gotovo s aih-om i klomifenom.

----------


## tina2701

...baš stvarno si loše (ne)reagirala..ja sam popila 7 komada klomifena i imala 1 folikul...s tim da sam u istoj količini kao i ti pila i metfomin...

----------


## LittleBirdie

cure, ja se odjavljujem do septembra. današnja beta je na 12. dpo iznosila 1,2. trenutno nemam živaca ni za šta osim za godišnji. vama želim više sreće i da još ljepše provedete ljeto  :Smile:

----------


## artisan

littleb. žao mi je...  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## kitty

LittleBirdie,  :Love:

----------


## ježić

LittleBirdie,  :Love: 
Odmori na godišnjem, napuni baterije i onda u novu borbu!

----------


## ana.b

I ja odustajem do jeseni, prokrvarila 24 DC... Pratit ću vas, naravno, svima želim puno sreće!!!

----------


## ruža82

Cure žao mi je!!
kad će već jednom dobre vijesti ??

----------


## ruža82

Cure žao mi je!!
kad će već jednom dobre vijesti ??

----------


## ježić

ana.b,  :Love: 
Evo, ja ponovno u borbi. Nadam se da ću se uskoro javiti s dobrim vjestima.

----------


## kitty

ana.b,  :Love: 
ježić, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj novi postupak!
ruža82, jel ima kakvih novosti?

ja čekam ponedjeljak da se završi ovaj pokušaj aih-a, pa da mogu u miru na godišnji.

----------


## ruža82

Sutra sam gore, 2dc. konačno stigla m

----------


## kika222

> Bok, evo mene nakon nekog vremena. Uspjela sam ovulirati, doduše tek 20-ti dan kad se vec činilo da nista od svega, ali ipak...Inseminirana sam i sad čekanje 15 dana hoće li ili ne doći menstr. Jeste li dobivale utriće nakon inseminacije? Meni ništa nisu dali.


 Ja sam 15-og bila na inseminaciji i nemogu više izdržat a da si ne kupim test za trudnoću!!!!  Još uvijek pijem utriće...A ti?

----------


## tina2701

..pa jel to nije mal rano...danas ti je 9 dan od AIH-a...meni crticu pokazalo na 12 dan..i to neku jadnu bljedunjavu..da sam imala test iz ljekarne...vjerojatno mi nebi ni pokazalo....

----------


## nea0902

> ..pa jel to nije mal rano...danas ti je 9 dan od AIH-a...meni crticu pokazalo na 12 dan..i to neku jadnu bljedunjavu..da sam imala test iz ljekarne...vjerojatno mi nebi ni pokazalo....


Meni je negativan test pokazalo na kraj 13. Dana - umjesto ujutro radila sam test oko ponoc Pokazao je pogresno stanje, hvala Bogu. Prerano ti je raditi test ako mene pitas.

----------


## kika222

Hvala Vam žene na savjetu, znam da je prerano ali sam nestrpljiva!! Pričekat ću do srijede pa idem vadit krv...

----------


## nea0902

To svakako  :Smile:  test no no! Znam da si nestrpljiva i ja sam bila pa sedam dana sam prestala s utricima i folacinom bez veze jer nisam mogla pricekat jos par sati a jos gluplje ni krv nisam vadila :/ tek nakon sto mi M nije dosla u sljedecih 5/6 dana na dr.-ov savjet sam napravila test koji je bio pozitivan  :Smile:

----------


## artisan

evo ja sam danas obavila 2. aih, sad čekamo betu 11.07.
kika pričekaj srijedu

----------


## nea0902

> evo ja sam danas obavila 2. aih, sad čekamo betu 11.07.kika pričekaj srijedu


Sretno! Vibrice da popravimo postotak uspjesnosti AIH  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

> evo ja sam danas obavila 2. aih, sad čekamo betu 11.07.
> kika pričekaj srijedu


Čekam srijedu... Želim ti veeeeellllikkkuuu betu 11-og!!!

----------


## kika222

> To svakako  test no no! Znam da si nestrpljiva i ja sam bila pa sedam dana sam prestala s utricima i folacinom bez veze jer nisam mogla pricekat jos par sati a jos gluplje ni krv nisam vadila :/ tek nakon sto mi M nije dosla u sljedecih 5/6 dana na dr.-ov savjet sam napravila test koji je bio pozitivan


 Nadam se da će mi se čekanje isplatiti... Hvala ti na pozitivnom iskustvu!!! :Smile:

----------


## maja4

Da li se u Os bolnici radi inseminacija? Koliko dugo se čeka na to kada se prvi puta obrati liječniku? Da li uvažavaju nalaze od mog doktora ili se sve mora ponovno vaditi?

----------


## nea0902

> Nadam se da će mi se čekanje isplatiti... Hvala ti na pozitivnom iskustvu!!!


Mora  :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

> Da li se u Os bolnici radi inseminacija? Koliko dugo se čeka na to kada se prvi puta obrati liječniku? Da li uvažavaju nalaze od mog doktora ili se sve mora ponovno vaditi?


..radi..ja sam bila prije 3 mj....uvažavaju ti se svi nalazi ako nisu stari...

..zavisi koji je tvoj problem...nekad se ide s jednim-dva ciljana odnosa pa onda aih....al ja nisam...ja sam odmah išla na aih čim sam prikupila sve papire...al znam žene koje su jedan  mjesec došle na dogovor...a drugi već bile u postupku...u osijeku nije aih problem...nego IVF (čekanje lijekova godinu dana)

----------


## kika222

javljam vam se žene sa vješću da sam danas ujutro radila test koji je naravno negativan, mogla sam si i misliti pošto me sise bole i leđa me rasturaju. Sad očito čekam mengu pa ispočetka, bilo bi to preveliko čudo da sam uspjela od prve... :Sad:

----------


## kaja76

> kitty, a zašto ti nije dao 3x1?? ja prvi put na 2x1 sam isto koma reagirala, imala sam folikul (valjda) i AIH tek 21 dan, i doktor kaže da na taj postupak ne računa kao da je bio. i poslije mi je dao 3x1 i imala sam 1. al opet samo jedan.
> zahvaljujući mom soc. ginekologu koji očito nema pojma još čekam mengu. dao mi je za izazivanje m utriće 5 dana 2x2. bilo mi je glupo zvati Alebića da ga pitam dal je to ok, a onda je i forum krepao tak da sam stavljala 5 dana i sad je već prošlo 10 dana i menge još nema. zvala sam A i on kaže da je to prekratka terapija da je trebalo 10 dana!!


Mislite da su te kasne ovulacije niš koristi? i ja sam inseminirana tek 20-ti dan, ali ipak se nadam. Ionako su mi ovulacije tako rijetke da se moze zbrojiti na prste koliko sam puta ovulirala u svojih 35 god zivota pa mi je svaka jedna velika nada mada znam da su inseminacije slabo uspješne.

----------


## kaja76

Ma meni nisu ni dali utriće, ni ništa. ne znam je li dr. zaboravio ili što je bilo...

----------


## ruža82

Kaja, i ja sam se nadala uvijek, najviše da će mi odma prva uspijeti i nisam znala nit slutila da se ta inseminacija radila reda radi!! barem je takav bio komentar doktora, da tu prvu ne računamo. neznam ti šta reči, osim da se barem ja, previše nadam uspjehu a onda slijedi veliko razočaranje. a kad pogledam koje su mi šanse s inseminacijom :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kaja76

> javljam vam se žene sa vješću da sam danas ujutro radila test koji je naravno negativan, mogla sam si i misliti pošto me sise bole i leđa me rasturaju. Sad očito čekam mengu pa ispočetka, bilo bi to preveliko čudo da sam uspjela od prve...


I ja imam neke slične simptome samo laganije, ali mislim da jos 7 dana ne bih trebala dobiti ako se računa da menga dolazi 14 dana nakon O. Makar kažu da su simptomi dolaska menge i rane trudnoće jako slični i dok se ne testiras ne možes znati. Ja se nadam da cu uspjeti izdržati da se ne testiram do sljedeceg vikenda. Pokušavam ne razmišljati o tome, ali mi nekako ne ide... Stalno osluškujem tijelo, ali ne mogu nista zaključiti

----------


## kaja76

> Kaja, i ja sam se nadala uvijek, najviše da će mi odma prva uspijeti i nisam znala nit slutila da se ta inseminacija radila reda radi!! barem je takav bio komentar doktora, da tu prvu ne računamo. neznam ti šta reči, osim da se barem ja, previše nadam uspjehu a onda slijedi veliko razočaranje. a kad pogledam koje su mi šanse s inseminacijom


A da, nitko jos na ovom forumu nije objavio da je trudan s inseminacijom mada sam čula za nekoliko njih kojima je i tako uspjelo. pa valjda ne bi ni radili da bas nikom ne uspije. Samo sto je toliko rijetko da ne ulijeva optimizam. Hoćeš li brzo naIVF ili dr. predlaže jos AIH-ova?

----------


## ruža82

Nadam se da je ovo zadnja inseminacija!!!

----------


## laky

> Kaja, i ja sam se nadala uvijek, najviše da će mi odma prva uspijeti i nisam znala nit slutila da se ta inseminacija radila reda radi!! barem je takav bio komentar doktora, da tu prvu ne računamo. neznam ti šta reči, osim da se barem ja, previše nadam uspjehu a onda slijedi veliko razočaranje. a kad pogledam koje su mi šanse s inseminacijom


ima H20  prvu curicu je dobila inseminacija

----------


## nea0902

Kaja ne čitaš dobro  :Smile:  i ja sam ostala trudna s AIH čak sam stranicu dvije ispres napisala moje iskustvo. AIH je najmanje uspjesna MPO metoda ali ima cura koje ostaju trudne.Zelim od srca to o svima vama!

----------


## kika222

> Meni je negativan test pokazalo na kraj 13. Dana - umjesto ujutro radila sam test oko ponoc Pokazao je pogresno stanje, hvala Bogu. Prerano ti je raditi test ako mene pitas.


  Jesi li imala  kakve simptome? Jel moguće da je i meni test pokazao krivo?

----------


## kaja76

> Kaja ne čitaš dobro  i ja sam ostala trudna s AIH čak sam stranicu dvije ispres napisala moje iskustvo. AIH je najmanje uspjesna MPO metoda ali ima cura koje ostaju trudne.Zelim od srca to o svima vama!


Joj, morat ću opet u prvi razred  :Smile:  Pročitala sam, da sjećam se. blago tebi! čitam da si imala čak 4 folikula. zar ih toliko treba da bi se nesto dogodilo?! ja imam jedan jedini i taj se pojavio tek 21. dan!A dobro. izdržat cu još 10-ak dana pa cu se testirati

----------


## nea0902

Ja NIKAKVE simptome imala nisam. Pms kompletan, cak caffetinnpopila jer nisam imala pri ruci nista a rasrurali me jajnici :/ apsolutno sam mislila da "bacam" novac na jos jedan negativan test, a kad ono!!! Dal si vadila betu?Kaja  :Kiss:  ma ja procitam po sto puta pa opet nesto zabrljam  :Smile:  ne, ne treba ti 4 folikula - dosta jedan. Kad ih je vise vece su sanse da se jedan od 4 oplodi nego jedan od jedan, ali nema tu pravila.Ja sam stvarno slaba sa znanjem o MPO ali vam mogu reci moja iskustva s tim. Od srca vam zelim bebulince sto prije  :Kiss:

----------


## kika222

> Ja NIKAKVE simptome imala nisam. Pms kompletan, cak caffetinnpopila jer nisam imala pri ruci nista a rasrurali me jajnici :/ apsolutno sam mislila da "bacam" novac na jos jedan negativan test, a kad ono!!! Dal si vadila betu?Kaja  ma ja procitam po sto puta pa opet nesto zabrljam  ne, ne treba ti 4 folikula - dosta jedan. Kad ih je vise vece su sanse da se jedan od 4 oplodi nego jedan od jedan, ali nema tu pravila.Ja sam stvarno slaba sa znanjem o MPO ali vam mogu reci moja iskustva s tim. Od srca vam zelim bebulince sto prije


 Sutra ujutro idem vadit betu... Koliko trebam čekati nalaz? Mene bole sise, i u leđima,i stalno moram na wc! Jel možda od utrića?

----------


## nea0902

Meni je bio gotov za dvi ili tri ure i to ti je najbitniji pokazatelj  :Smile: Mene su (.)(.) bolile takodjer ali me i inace u pms-u bole. A i non stop sam trcala piskiti al sam citala da moze biti od utrica. Sutra nije daleko, vibram da beta bude lijepa  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

> Mislite da su te kasne ovulacije niš koristi? i ja sam inseminirana tek 20-ti dan, ali ipak se nadam. Ionako su mi ovulacije tako rijetke da se moze zbrojiti na prste koliko sam puta ovulirala u svojih 35 god zivota pa mi je svaka jedna velika nada mada znam da su inseminacije slabo uspješne.


koliko sam ja shvatila, nije problem u kasnoj ovulaciji nego u endometriju u kasnijoj fazi ciklusa koji postane lošiji za implantaciju. ali ne mora to ništa značiti, ja sam pitala dr-a za to i on kaže da je bilo trudnoća i sa inseminacijom čak 30.dc.

btw, ja sam danas opet bila na folikulometriji, aih je službeno otkazan jer se niti jedan folikul nije razvio a danas mi je već 30.dc tako da smo sad na odmaranju do jeseni  :Cool: 

svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kika222

> Meni je bio gotov za dvi ili tri ure i to ti je najbitniji pokazatelj Mene su (.)(.) bolile takodjer ali me i inace u pms-u bole. A i non stop sam trcala piskiti al sam citala da moze biti od utrica. Sutra nije daleko, vibram da beta bude lijepa


Hvala ti, nadam se čudu! :Smile:

----------


## artisan

cure gdje se u zagrebu vadi beta na uputnicu? u transfuziji (petrova 3) ili petrova baš bolnica?
kika držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## nea0902

> Hvala ti, nadam se čudu!


Vibre za sutrašnje čudo!  :Kiss:

----------


## ježić

> cure gdje se u zagrebu vadi beta na uputnicu? u transfuziji (petrova 3) ili petrova baš bolnica?
> kika držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~


Ne Petrova 3, to je Zavod za transfuziju. Baš u bolnici, Petrova 13, samo što ti je labos u zgradi iza bolnice.

kika222, sretno sutra!

kitty, jako mi je žao. Napuni baterije sad i onda na jesen u novu borbu!

----------


## ruža82

Kitty, zašto do jeseni pauza??

----------


## kitty

> Kitty, zašto do jeseni pauza??


zato što ja idem na godišnji u 7. mjesecu a dr u 8. tako da ne mogu prije a i 9. mjesec mi nekako bolje odgovara i zbog nekih drugih stvari. kakva je kod tebe situacija, kad ideš na folikulometriju?

kika222 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!

----------


## Boxica

> A da, nitko jos na ovom forumu nije objavio da je trudan s inseminacijom mada sam čula za nekoliko njih kojima je i tako uspjelo. pa valjda ne bi ni radili da bas nikom ne uspije. Samo sto je toliko rijetko da ne ulijeva optimizam. Hoćeš li brzo naIVF ili dr. predlaže jos AIH-ova?


moja druga trudnoća je ostvarena inseminacijom...uspijelo od prve (pol. Vili), valjda zato jer se nisam ništa nadala...išli smo zbog sekundarne idiopatske neplodnosti...bebe sam izgubila u 30 tt zbog nekih drugih problema...
ali eto samo da vam dignem moral i pošaljem  :Love:  da ne gubite nadu i ne odustajete!!  :Kiss:

----------


## ruža82

Kitty, hoćeš li još na inseminaciju ili??
meni je u petak 8dc. pa idemo pogledat dal se šta događa.

----------


## Vanchriban

Evo da i ovdje pitam :

Meni je danas 14 dana od drugog AIH-a, nije mi se išlo vaditi betu pa sam popiškila test i ispao je pozitivan ( Gravignost). Doduše, druga crtica je bila svjetilija al piše da i to znači trudnoću. Idem ujutro vaditi betu, ne usudim se nadati dok ne vidim nalaz bete.
Zanima me što dalje i koliko visoka beta znači trudnoću uopće? Znam samo da moram prijaviti sestrama nalaz bete.

----------


## artisan

vanchriban super za testić
evo vibrica za betu sutra pa ćemo ti sutra čestitati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ruža82

vanchriban :Klap:

----------


## kika222

Ej žene moje drage, kao što sam i očekivala beta je skoro pa 0, tj. 1.2 pa sad opet ispočetka...  :Sad:   Šaljem puse svima i držte se!  Vanchriban tebi čestitam na tvojoj trudnoći!!!! Imat ćeš jednu lijepu bebicu!

----------


## kitty

varchiban, šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra i pomalo poskakujem  :Very Happy: 
kika222  :Love:  drži se i u nove pobjede!

----------


## kaja76

bravo vachiban! ja taman počela plakati da je malo trudnih putem insem. kad ono lijepe vijesti. čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## kaja76

> moja druga trudnoća je ostvarena inseminacijom...uspijelo od prve (pol. Vili), valjda zato jer se nisam ništa nadala...išli smo zbog sekundarne idiopatske neplodnosti...bebe sam izgubila u 30 tt zbog nekih drugih problema...
> ali eto samo da vam dignem moral i pošaljem  da ne gubite nadu i ne odustajete!!


Hvala! valjda cemo i mi ostali jednom dozivjeti taj scenarij!

----------


## ježić

> Evo da i ovdje pitam :
> 
> Meni je danas 14 dana od drugog AIH-a, nije mi se išlo vaditi betu pa sam popiškila test i ispao je pozitivan ( Gravignost). Doduše, druga crtica je bila svjetilija al piše da i to znači trudnoću. Idem ujutro vaditi betu, ne usudim se nadati dok ne vidim nalaz bete.
> Zanima me što dalje i koliko visoka beta znači trudnoću uopće? Znam samo da moram prijaviti sestrama nalaz bete.


*Vanchriban*, čestitam na plusiću! Što se tiče bete, ono što ti treba je troznamenkasta, to bi bilo najbolje. Nakon što javiš rezultat, vjerojatno će ti reći da ponavljaš betu za dva dana, kad bi se ona trebala udvostučiti. Sretno!

*kika222*, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Vanchriban

Da malo popravimo statistiku ovdje  :Smile: 

Evo me s nalazom: beta je 335  :Smile: 

Odmah sam se javila sestri Ireni na odjel, rekla je nek za sedam dana ponovim betu, nastavim s utrićima vaginalno i folacinom. Također da ne dižem ništa teško i ne naprežem trbušne mišiće.

Tako da vi sve koje idete na inseminacije, ne gubite nadu!

----------


## kaja76

> Da malo popravimo statistiku ovdje 
> 
> Evo me s nalazom: beta je 335 
> 
> Odmah sam se javila sestri Ireni na odjel, rekla je nek za sedam dana ponovim betu, nastavim s utrićima vaginalno i folacinom. Također da ne dižem ništa teško i ne naprežem trbušne mišiće.
> 
> Tako da vi sve koje idete na inseminacije, ne gubite nadu!


Bas lijepe vijesti! Čestitam!

----------


## kitty

Vanchriban, pa to je genijalno  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , čestitam i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta pravilno naraste!

----------


## Barbarellaa

Vanchriban čestitam! :Very Happy: 
meni je AIH bio 21.6. i sad sam već luda od čekanja!
što je najbolje prije AIH-a sam si rekla da si neću radit pritisak i neću gledat datume ali dani se vukuuu :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## artisan

tooooooooooooooooooooooooo vanchriban , bravo, čestitam na prekrasnoj vijesti

----------


## nea0902

:Very Happy:  čestitam!

----------


## Vanchriban

Hvala cure!

Barbarella meni je prvi AIH bio toliko stresan da je to bilo strašno. Nisam znala ni što ni kako i ta dva tjedna sam provela u totalnom grču, psihotičnim napadima na frižider da bi rezultat bio negativan. Baš me poklopilo.
Ovaj put su me zatekli jer je prva folikulometrija na 11 dc pokazala da je folikul zreo i nije bilo vremena ni za štopericu ni išta drugo. Popiškila sam lh trakicu i došla idući dan u pauzi s posla na postupak. Poslije više nisam uopće obraćala pažnju, djelomično i zato što je naputak bio poseksati se još jednom taj dan a mi smo bili preumorni pa sam valjda automatski označila to kao neuspjeh  :Smile: 
Nemoj previše razbijati glavu, meni je to odmoglo.

----------


## tina2701

*Vanchriban*, čestitam...i čekamo ponovljenu betu i da sve bude ok...

----------


## ruža82

vanchriban, čestitam- ovo je ohrabrujuće za nas AIH ovke

----------


## ježić

> Da malo popravimo statistiku ovdje 
> 
> Evo me s nalazom: beta je 335 
> 
> Odmah sam se javila sestri Ireni na odjel, rekla je nek za sedam dana ponovim betu, nastavim s utrićima vaginalno i folacinom. Također da ne dižem ništa teško i ne naprežem trbušne mišiće.
> 
> Tako da vi sve koje idete na inseminacije, ne gubite nadu!


Bravo! Čestitam od srca! Beta ti je jako lijepa, samo mi nije jasno zašto su ti rekli ponoviti tek za 7 dana?! Obično se ponavlja za 2.

----------


## Vanchriban

Dobro jutro!

Čini se da je sestra nešto krivo pokopčala, išla sam do svog ginića jučer pa mi je rekao da ponovim betu danas i u utorak ponovo i tako i bude. Bila sam jutros u Petrovoj i sad me baš zanima nalaz.
Možda je ona mislila da to već je druga beta, pojma nemam.

----------


## Barbarellaa

13. dan mi je od AIH-a a danas ujutro sam vidjela blagi rozi iscjedak :Evil or Very Mad: 
tak da niš ovaj put, sutra vadim betu tek toliko da sam mirna :Rolling Eyes: 
niš, idemo dalje :Smile:

----------


## artisan

barbarellaa možda ipak bude ok~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
vanchriban si ti vadila betu u petak na kraju, kakvi su rezultati?

----------


## Barbarellaa

hvala ti!danas će javit rezultate :Smile: držim fige i tebi, vidim da smo tu negdje :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Samo da vam javim; jučer sam obavila 4. AIH i sad sam ponovno čekalica bete!

Barbarellaa, sretno s betom!

p.s. Vanchriban je ponovila betu za 2 dana, objavila je na Petrovoj, rezultat je preko 700, tako da čestitam još jednom!!!

----------


## Vanchriban

ježić hvala!

Više neznam na kojoj bi sve temi pisala! Idem na još jednu betu sutra ujutro pa popodne s nalazom k sestrama da dogovorimo kad je prvi pregled.
Svim čekalicama postupaka i beta želim puno sreće  :Smile: !

----------


## ruža82

Vanchriban, čestitam još jednom, neka beta raste i raste...
Ježić, kako je kod tebe prošlo (folikuli, klomifen, koji dan ciklusa AIH??). ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu za 14dana!!!!

----------


## ježić

Ja sam bila na klomifenu 100 mg od 4.-8. dc i na estrofemu od 5.-11.dc. Imala sam dva folikula od kojih mislim da je ipak jedan na kraju ostao vodeći: na 12. dc bio je 19 mm i endometrij 8,9 mm. Isti dan sam dobila štopericu (ovaj put Brevactid) i 14. dc inseminacija. Sad sam ponovno na utrogestanima i folacinu i čekam dva tjedna.

----------


## Barbarellaa

beta nula, idemo dalje...

----------


## artisan

barbarella žao mi je
ježić za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
meni danas izbio herpes na usnici, nadam se da je to dobar znak

----------


## ježić

*barbarella*, žao mi je 

*artisan*, samo se drži, još malo...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## ruža82

Barbarella :Love:

----------


## Barbarellaa

hvala cure :Smile: 
nisam se ni nadala baš previše, ne ide kod mene nikad sve od prve :Laughing:

----------


## kaja76

> barbarella žao mi je
> ježić za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> meni danas izbio herpes na usnici, nadam se da je to dobar znak


Kad smo vec kod herpesa da se i ja nadovežem  :Smile:  I meni je jutros izbilo čak 5 herpesa odjednom. Ne znam kako to, grozno. Nikad mi se ne pojavi toliko, eventualno 2 i to jako rijetko. Sad 5! I ja sam u iščekivanju testiranja. Menzis mi kasni 3 dana, malo su mi bradavice osjetljive i bolne pa se nadam da bi to moglo biti to. Makar je teško povjerovati da bi se moglo nešto uloviti odmah iz 1. AIH-a, a nisam bas ni u cvijetu mladosti  :Smile:  
Artisan, utješno za mene i tebe, ali i kad sam prvi put ostala trudna (makar na kratko), isto se sjećam da mi je izbio herpes i da sam razmišljala da li da ga mažem ili ne. E sad, je li to slučajnost ili ipak neki znak....
Uglavnom sutra ujutro se testiram pa cemo vidjeti najavljuju li ti herpesi šta ili je to samo fantazija

----------


## artisan

5 komada :šokiranismajlić: , to mora da je trudnoća i amen
vadiš betu ili testić radiš? 
jel te probada nešto ili imaš neki feeling u trbuhu? ja onako povremeno imam kao lagano probadanje, kao pred mengu, danas pogotovo. 
a ništa, još malo pa ću znat, a tebi želim sreću sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kaja76

> 5 komada :šokiranismajlić: , to mora da je trudnoća i amen
> vadiš betu ili testić radiš? 
> jel te probada nešto ili imaš neki feeling u trbuhu? ja onako povremeno imam kao lagano probadanje, kao pred mengu, danas pogotovo. 
> a ništa, još malo pa ću znat, a tebi želim sreću sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


testić. nisu mi nista rekli da vadim betu samo da se javim za sljedeci AIH ako dobijem menzis.
ma da, u trbuhu me nešto probada, osjećam neki pritisak, ali ne stalno. jučer više, danas manje. varira. Kao da je onih prvih dana više. 
Hvala, sutra cemo usput ispitati vjerodostojnost naše teorije o herpesu. Zbilja mi nikad nije bilo tako i mrzim te fleke po ustima, ali ako to zbilja znači trudnoću primam na duži period  :Smile:

----------


## Vanchriban

barbarella žao mi je čuti al glavu gore i piči dalje!

Kod mene danas šok za šokom: podignem nalaz jutrošnje bete kad ono 5 750,20! Malo mi je to izgledalo visoko al dobro. Odem sestri Ireni a kaže ona meni jeste svjesni da bi to mogli bit dvojčeki? :Smile:  Pozitivan šok!
Uglavnom, rekla je nek dođem u petak ujutro na uzv, bit će doktor Šprem il netko drugi da me pogleda ( pola ih je na nekom kongresu a počeli su i godišnji.) Prerano je za otkucaje srca al da vide koliko je odmakla trudnoća i gestacijsku i to.
Van sebe sam, tko će dočekat petak!
I da, jel mogu na taj uzv s uputnicom za folikulometriju? imam doma dvije neupotrebljene pa da ne plazim bezveze ginu po uputnice. Il da odem po nove?

----------


## artisan

bravo vanchriban :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Klap: 
ti imaš bete za nas sve :Smile: 
ajde sretno u petak, mada s ovolikom betom nemaš se što brinuti, bit će sve ok. Za uputnice ti ne znam, neko od cura će već znati

----------


## Barbarellaa

Vanchriban blago tebiii!super :Smile: ))

----------


## kika222

Čestitam Vanchriban,  baš lijepo!!! Barbarellaa žao mi je, ali glavu gore i u nove pobjede!! Ja vam javljam da sam danas bila na SD i uzela lijekove... U postupak krećem negdje krajem rujna tak da sad čekamo... Pozdrav svima u nadi da ćete imati lijepo i mirno ljeto... Pusa!

----------


## ruža82

Eh cure, ja bila danas na folikulometriji. 13dc - ima jedan folikul od 11mm (ako je dr. vidjela dobro). baš sam jadna, izgleda da od ovog ciklusa neće biti ništa!!

----------


## artisan

ajoj ružo, možda taj jedan naraste...

----------


## kika222

> Eh cure, ja bila danas na folikulometriji. 13dc - ima jedan folikul od 11mm (ako je dr. vidjela dobro). baš sam jadna, izgleda da od ovog ciklusa neće biti ništa!!


  Sretno ti Ružo sa folikulićem! :Smile:  Jesmo se možda srele danas Ružo? Ja plava, šiške a mm šilterica zelena???

----------


## ruža82

Ja sam na VV!

----------


## ježić

> Eh cure, ja bila danas na folikulometriji. 13dc - ima jedan folikul od 11mm (ako je dr. vidjela dobro). baš sam jadna, izgleda da od ovog ciklusa neće biti ništa!!


Ružo, sad u ovom postupku, na 10. dc moj lijevi folikul je je bio 12 mm, a desni 13 mm. Dva dana kasnije, znači 12. dc, lijevi je bio 13mm, a desni 19 mm, što će reći da je desni u dva dana narastao 6 mm! Nemoj dizat ruke prerano. Možda tvoj folikul ima samo malo niži start. Sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## kitty

ružo,  :Love:  kužim te u potpunosti...
ježić i artisan, držim fige za lijepu betu!
barbarellaa,  :Love: 
vanchriban, čestitam još jednom i nadam se uskoro tom scenariju za sve nas :D
cure, ja odoh sutra na more, odjavljujem se do daljnjega!

----------


## kaja76

> Eh cure, ja bila danas na folikulometriji. 13dc - ima jedan folikul od 11mm (ako je dr. vidjela dobro). baš sam jadna, izgleda da od ovog ciklusa neće biti ništa!!


I meni je bila slična situacija i na kraju došlo do ovulacije 20-ti dan. Tek se 13 dan počeo buditi, ja sam sve otpisala kad ono počeo rasti. Jučer napravila test i pokazao +. Uvijek kažu da čovjek treba razmišljati pozitivno pa tako i bude, mani je bolje razmišljati negativno pa ispadne pozitivno. Mozda i ti iz beznadnog slučaja pređeš u trudnicu :Smile:

----------


## kaja76

Artisan, herpes službemno proglašavam novim simptomom trudnoće. Jucer napravila test, pokazao +, otišla kod svog ginekologa i na uzv se vec vidi neka mala kuglica...

----------


## Vanchriban

kaja76 čestitam!!

Kad ti je bio postupak? U kojem si tjednu?
Ja idem sutra na prvi uzv, sad sam 5+2, mogle bi imati isti termin  :Wink:

----------


## artisan

ajme kaja super, čestitam, sad se i ja nadam +, pa da vam se pridružim.
prekrasno, baš dugo nije na ovoj temi bilo pozitivnih ishoda, nada za sve nas
vanchriban sretno na pregledu sutra

----------


## ježić

kaja76, čestitam! Jesi išla izvaditi betu? Što je točno vidio ginekolog, žumanjčanu, gestacijsku vrećicu?
Daj me malo podsjeti, to je bio prvi AIH?

----------


## kaja76

> kaja76 čestitam!!
> 
> Kad ti je bio postupak? U kojem si tjednu?
> Ja idem sutra na prvi uzv, sad sam 5+2, mogle bi imati isti termin


aih je bio 17.6, znači, to bi bio 4 i po tjedna. tvoj će ipak, malo prije  :Smile:

----------


## kaja76

> kaja76, čestitam! Jesi išla izvaditi betu? Što je točno vidio ginekolog, žumanjčanu, gestacijsku vrećicu?
> Daj me malo podsjeti, to je bio prvi AIH?


da, bio je prvi aih sa zakasnjelom ovulacijom, aih 20-ti dan. ni sama jos ne vjerujem. mada se previse ne veselim s obzirom na staro loše iskustvo. strah me biti preoptimistična. A sto je vidio- rekao je žumanjčanu. ne znam koja je razlika gest/žumanj.? rekao za 7 dana kontola pa bumo vidili

----------


## ruža82

Kaja 76 čestitam, same dobre vijesti!!!

----------


## ježić

kaja76, gestacijaska se može vidjeti već s 4,5 tjedana trudnoće, žumanjčana nešto kasnije.

----------


## nea0902

Jooooj kako dobre vijesti u ovoj temi !!!! Cestitam Kaja  :Smile:

----------


## kaja76

> Jooooj kako dobre vijesti u ovoj temi !!!! Cestitam Kaja


Hvala vam svima!

----------


## ruža82

Evo moja folikulometrija prošla, folikul se nije maknuo s 11mm. u petak moram doći još jednom za svaki slučaj i valjda da se dogovorimo što dalje. baš me muči to što je folikul stao, šta se dogodilo??

----------


## artisan

ružo baš mi je žao zbog folikula, 
moja beta je negativna nažalost

----------


## kaja76

> ružo baš mi je žao zbog folikula, 
> moja beta je negativna nažalost


Šteta. Bas sam mislila da će i tvoj herpes značiti trudnoću.

----------


## Vanchriban

Evo i mene napokon.
U petak sam doživjela pravu traumu. Dođem na uzv kod dr. Šprem i kaže mi da uz dvije gestacijske u maternici vidi nešto veličine 2 cm u lijevom jajovodu a obzirom na moju visoku betu dužni su zadržati me u bolnici radi sumnje na vanmateričnu trudnoću. Ostala sam doslovno paf. Izvadili mi novu betu u petak koja je bila 13 338 i onda sam cijeli vikend preležala uz mjerenja temperature i tlaka i provjeravanja dali krvarim. U životu me ništa nije tako prepalo. Danas sam bila na novom uzv, bili su dr. Vrčić, Šprem i Jurković. Vrčić kaže da je to u jajovodu žuto tijelo i da mu je jasno da se Šprem zabunila jer zna dosta podsjećati na vanmateričnu. Imam jedan plod s otkucajima srca (već??) i jednu gestacijsku koja je zasad prazna al nemora biti da će ostati prazna  :Smile:  I pustili me doma i sad sam dotrčala odmah javiti vam se. Zvala sam maloprije da čujem kolika je beta koju su mi jutros izvadili al nije još stigao nalaz pa ću ujutro zvati.

Artisan, žao mi je al ne posustaj!

----------


## artisan

vanchriban držim fige da sve bude ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ma kakvo posustajanje, idemo dalje...

----------


## Maybe baby

Ja sam od danas na Klomifenu 3x1... U utorak  folikulometrija  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Kopiram i na ovu temu post od *tonili*




> Dragi svi! 
> Već dvije godine neplodnim parovima u Hrvatskoj onemogućeno je optimalno liječenje, liječenje po svjetskim standardima. Iako smo se nadali da će do sada glas razuma prevladati - očito razuma, volje i hrabrosti nema dovoljno. 
> 
> Ovim putem vas sve pozivam da, kao mali znak borbe protiv nepravde, promijenite svoj avatar. To je tek mali korak, vrlo jednostavan, ali pokazuje da nam je stalo, da smo tu, svjesni, da se borimo.
> Avatare možete preuzeti u sljedećim albumima:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/110592598235041917098/103201102?authkey=Gv1sRgCMCxns7SsJewqwE&feat=direc tlink
> http://public.fotki.com/jezic/avatar/
> Hvala vam puno!
> Molim vas promijenite avatare i na ostalim forumima, društvenim mrežama, pozovite prijatelje da učine isto....
> I mali korak je korak naprijed...


Dakle, cure, preobucite se slobodno!

Sretno svima!

----------


## tina2701

> Kopiram i na ovu temu post od *tonili*
> 
> 
> 
> Dakle, cure, preobucite se slobodno!
> 
> Sretno svima!


već jesam  :Cool: 

sretno svima u postupcima...

..možda vam se i ja pridružim opet već idući mjesec  :Razz:

----------


## Barbarellaa

ja u uto opet na AIH! :Very Happy:

----------


## ježić

Evo, samo da vam javim da sam ja službeno završila sa inseminacijama. Moj 4. AIH danas ponovno rezultirao betom 0.
Meni nisu pomogle, tako da idem na IVF na jesen. Znam da među vama ima onih kojima je uspjelo, tako da neću više ništa reći, nego samo poželjeti puno puno sreće onima koji kreću u nove postupke!

----------


## artisan

ježić žao mi je što nije uspjelo. ja sam odradila dvije i također mislim da idem na IVF u rujnu.
vama ostalima želim također sreću

----------


## ruža82

barbarela neka ti ovaj postupak uspije!!!!!
ježić žao mi je, borimo se zajedno dalje!!!
moj postupak je prekinut, zbog prestanka rasta folikula, u 9 mj. idem natrag ali još neznam šta bude, al mislim da će me opet na AIH :Sad:

----------


## kaja76

> Evo, samo da vam javim da sam ja službeno završila sa inseminacijama. Moj 4. AIH danas ponovno rezultirao betom 0.
> Meni nisu pomogle, tako da idem na IVF na jesen. Znam da među vama ima onih kojima je uspjelo, tako da neću više ništa reći, nego samo poželjeti puno puno sreće onima koji kreću u nove postupke!


Ježić, sretno dalje na IVF. To je ipak uspješnija metoda pa e vjerojatno i tebi donijeti sreću! Sretno!

----------


## Barbarellaa

danas obavljen AIH :Very Happy: 
ali ovaj put sam dobila uz utrogestan još andol i normabel :Smile: 
sad čekaaanjeee

----------


## artisan

barbarellaa sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
a za što uzimaš andol i normabel?

----------


## Barbarellaa

Andol - 2 pretrage na trombofiliju mi nisu okej tak da pretpostavljam radi toga, svaki dan jednu tabletu
Normabel - po potrebi, za smirenje i opuštanje mišića, valjda je doktor skužio da sam malo napeta jelte :Grin: 

kad popijem sve te lijekove sam čisti zen :Laughing:

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo ja sam danas bila na folikulometriji 12.dc dva folikula na lijevom jajniku, štoperica u utorak AIH u četvrtak....

----------


## M@tt

Evo da i ja prijavim naš prvi nažalost neuspjeli AIH kod dr. L. Beta bila 0. Sad razmišljamo odmah na IVF s obzirom da Aih i nema baš neki veliki postotak trudnoća, mada ima cura koje su uspjele i s AIH-om ostat trudne.

Sretno svima

----------


## Maybe baby

Mi danas obavili inseminaciju, beta 11.08.

----------


## eva133

> Mi danas obavili inseminaciju, beta 11.08.


Nadam se da će ti ovaj put uspjeti. Želim ti puno sreće.

----------


## Maybe baby

Hvala eva133, i ja tebi želim da ovaj put bude uspješno  :Love:

----------


## Barbarellaa

danas rezultati bete :Cekam:

----------


## Barbarellaa

beta 15 dan nakon AIH-a 99,6....sad ponovno idem u čet radit....ufff

----------


## ruža82

Čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## matahari

x




> Čestitam

----------


## nea0902

:Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kaja76

> beta 15 dan nakon AIH-a 99,6....sad ponovno idem u čet radit....ufff


Čestitke! Inseminacije postaju sve uspješnije i uspješnije.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Barbarellaa

hvala curke! :Very Happy:  tko će dočekat čet joooj

----------


## artisan

prekrasno, čestitam  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## KLARA31

> Čestitke! Inseminacije postaju sve uspješnije i uspješnije....


Barbarellaa  čestitam!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

Barbarela čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## Barbarellaa

hvala :Smile: e da mi je fast foward opcija!

----------


## tina2701

Barbarella... :Very Happy: 

...da se podupla u četvrtak...

----------


## Maybe baby

Barbarella, čestitiam od srca!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Barbarellaa

tko će dočekat sutraaa!
tražim neki znak povećanja bete, cijeli dan se pipkam po grudima :Laughing:

----------


## Barbarellaa

eto beta mi je sad 215, sad niš ne kužim jel to dobro il?
u labu su mi rekli da je okej od 300 nadalje, zvala polikliniku ali su radili do 2-poslala im mail...
kaj sad?

----------


## kaja76

> eto beta mi je sad 215, sad niš ne kužim jel to dobro il?
> u labu su mi rekli da je okej od 300 nadalje, zvala polikliniku ali su radili do 2-poslala im mail...
> kaj sad?


pogledaj tablicu, sve se lijepo vidi po danima:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=148&Show=507

----------


## ValaMala

> eto beta mi je sad 215, sad niš ne kužim jel to dobro il?
> u labu su mi rekli da je okej od 300 nadalje, zvala polikliniku ali su radili do 2-poslala im mail...
> kaj sad?


Moja je bila 274, a sljedeća 422, a bili su trojčeki. Nemoj se uznemiravati, budi pozitivna i ponovi betu kako ti doktor preporuča (ili uzv, što ti već slijedi). Pusa

----------


## laky

> eto beta mi je sad 215, sad niš ne kužim jel to dobro il?
> u labu su mi rekli da je okej od 300 nadalje, zvala polikliniku ali su radili do 2-poslala im mail...
> kaj sad?


beta je ok poduplala se tj i vise sa 99 na 215...pusti te u labu oni nerazlikuju dane nakon ET i nakon AIH a velika je razlika.draga sve je ok

----------


## Barbarellaa

hvala vam! :Smile: 
koji sam ja baksuz - nalaz bete stigao na mail u 14.05, zovem odmah polikliniku a oni radili do 14.00, sutra neradni dan i sad čekat pon...kad ide onda ide!

----------


## ježić

*Barbarellaa*, čestitam ti od srca! beta je sasvim ok! sretno ti bilo dalje!

*ValaMala * Nadam se da je sve ok s tobom i maleckim!

----------


## ValaMala

> *ValaMala * Nadam se da je sve ok s tobom i maleckim!


 :Wink:  Veliki trbuščić, super smo

----------


## Barbarellaa

beta mi je danas 390.1....znači ništa :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

> beta mi je danas 390.1....znači ništa


Čekaj, jel to nakon 2 dana? U tom slučaju je ok, što ne?

----------


## Barbarellaa

u čet sam vadila bila je 215 i sad u pon 390....

----------


## eva133

> Čekaj, jel to nakon 2 dana? U tom slučaju je ok, što ne?


U četvrtak je vadila, pa u ponedjeljak.
Hm, ne znam. Nije baš 2 dana.

*Barbarella* nazovi doktora.

----------


## Barbarellaa

zvala sam, ali ga nema...sestra mi je rekla da nastavim sa utrogestanom i andolom, sutra nazovem i da ću vjerojatno opet vadit krv...
baš mi je krivo, pogotovo jer mi se 1. put fino poduplala i ponadala sam se

----------


## eva133

> zvala sam, ali ga nema...sestra mi je rekla da nastavim sa utrogestanom i andolom, sutra nazovem i da ću vjerojatno opet vadit krv...
> baš mi je krivo, pogotovo jer mi se 1. put fino poduplala i ponadala sam se


Trebala bi opet u srijedu izvaditi betu.
Ne mora ništa značiti, ali opreza nikad dosta.
Zbilja bi mi bilo žao da ti sad ne uspije.
Drži se i nastavi s terapijom.

----------


## ValaMala

Ajoj, što reći, moraš sada gurati dalje i vidjeti kako će se stvari razvijati. To je 4 dana, nije ok povećanje, no nastavi s utrićima, tko zna, možda još bude ok

----------


## Barbarellaa

jutros me probudila užasna bol dolje, danas idem na pregled - sumnjaju na vanmateričnu...

----------


## eva133

*Barbarella* što se događa?

----------


## Barbarellaa

Hvala Bogu, nije vanmaterična!
Bila sam na pregledu i vidi se vrećica u maternici i samo ona ali nažalost beta pada tako da ništa ni ovaj put.
Za vikend bi trebalo otići sa krvarenjem.

----------


## artisan

ajoj barbarellaa baš mi je žao, drži se draga

----------


## ruža82

Barbarellaa :Love:

----------


## eva133

Barbarella jako mi je žao.
Ne znaš šta je gore, da je bila negativna beta ili ovo...
Strašno. Drži se draga.

----------


## KLARA31

dobro eva kaže, Barbarella  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo da i tu javim da je moj test negativan i da krećemo dalje u 9. mj.....

----------


## prskalica

Evo nakon puno puno citanja i proucavanja i ja da se javim....oko 25.08. nosim sve nalaze kod dr. Vlasica , tako i otprilike mi menzes  treba doci i startam sa prvom inseminacijom. Uf...toliko cekanja i napokon sam docekala. Jedino sto me muci to sto mi je doktor rekao da ne trebam raditi prohodnost jajovoda jer kao zdrava sam pa sta cemo to bezveze raditi....sto mislite, da ga ipak pitam da to napravimo? Da mi nebi rekao sta pametujem ja sad, kao da on nezna svoj posao...

----------


## kitty

prskalica, čudi me da te dr šalje na inseminaciju bez hsg-a s obzirom da je on potvrda da su jajovodi prohodni a ako nisu inseminacija uopće nema smisla. mislim da bi to svakako trebala obaviti.

----------


## ValaMala

*prskalica*, apsolutno napraviti HSG. Nije ugodna pretraga, ali to moraš napraviti zbog sebe. Nedaj bože da završiš s vanmateričnom zbog tog propusta ili da gubiš vrijeme ukoliko su jajovodi potpuno nepropusni. Ne shvaćam kako je dr. zaključio da su ti jajovodi ok, mislim nadam se da jesu, ali on to ne može procijeniti bez HSG pregleda.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Prskalica, ti si onda u RI na inseminaciji?
Nece te sigurno slati na HSG kao prvu pretragu, evo ja sam vec obavila dvije stimulacije i tri embriotransfera (nazalost neuspjesno) i nisu me slali.....
Slazem se da je dobro obaviti cim vise pretraga i znati sto vise o svom tijelu kako bi i postupci imali cim vise sanse, no neki su pregledi preinvazivni da bi se stavljali na prvo mjesto (da ne kazem da mozda nikad nece biti ni potrebni)
Vi cete sada kao i svi pocetnici obaviti briseve, seroloske pretrage, hormone i sto je najvaznije spermiogram. Ako je spermiogram los onda se u principu ne ide odmah dalje s pretragama kod zene (ako ne postoje konkretne indikacije) nego se odvrti nekoliko postupaka (kojim se usotalom jajnici ionako zaobidju)
Mislim da inesminacije nije bas neka uspjesna metoda i vjerojatno ste predvidjeni za nju iz birokratskih razloga. Probit cete led, mozda i uspjeti, tko zna, ali ako ne bude uspjesno vjerojatno ce sljedeci korak biti stimulacija i ivf, a ovisno o nalazima i neka dodatna pretraga. Za sada ste na dobrom putu.
Puno srece :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Lilly, hsg nije bitan za ivf jer nema veze s jajovodima, no u slučaju inseminacije je jako bitan. Ni jedan odgovoran mpo doktor nikada neće raditi inseminaciju bez ove pretrage prije toga. U slučaju da su jajovodi neprohodni, nipošto se ne ide na inseminaciju, već odmah na ivf

----------


## ježić

Ja sam prošla 4 inseminacije, a nikad nisam obavila hsg. Toliko o ozbiljnosti doktora.

----------


## tina2701

..nisam ni ja išla na hsg..al sam igrom slučaja eto ostala trudna..znači lijevi je prohodan a desni neznam..no ionako mi desni jajnik ne reagira na stimulaciju uopće..

----------


## ValaMala

Mene ni dr. Lučinger, ni dr. Alebić nisu htjeli uzeti nikud dalje u postupak bez hsg-a, a znam da je to tako i kod mnogih drugih. Osobno mi je bilo draže da napravim tu pretragu i ne dovodim se u rizik, a također čemu gubiti vrijeme na 3 inseminacije, ako se može (mora) odmah na ivf?

Mislim ne sviđa mi se kad dr. odluče riskirati po nekom svom osjećaju. Ako su jajovodi kojim slučajem loše prohodni, ali ne skroz začepljeni, vrlo lako može doći do vanmaterične trudnoće koja može  završiti tragično.

----------


## nea0902

> Lilly, hsg nije bitan za ivf jer nema veze s jajovodima, no u slučaju inseminacije je jako bitan. Ni jedan odgovoran mpo doktor nikada neće raditi inseminaciju bez ove pretrage prije toga. U slučaju da su jajovodi neprohodni, nipošto se ne ide na inseminaciju, već odmah na ivf


Potpisujem!

----------


## kaja76

> Evo nakon puno puno citanja i proucavanja i ja da se javim....oko 25.08. nosim sve nalaze kod dr. Vlasica , tako i otprilike mi menzes  treba doci i startam sa prvom inseminacijom. Uf...toliko cekanja i napokon sam docekala. Jedino sto me muci to sto mi je doktor rekao da ne trebam raditi prohodnost jajovoda jer kao zdrava sam pa sta cemo to bezveze raditi....sto mislite, da ga ipak pitam da to napravimo? Da mi nebi rekao sta pametujem ja sad, kao da on nezna svoj posao...


I ja sam bila u Rijeci, ali kod dr. Smiljan i meni je jedna od prvih pretraga bio upravo HSSG. U biti radio mi je to dr. Vlašić jer nje nije bilo. Nije bas ugodno, ali kratko traje i makar znaš na čemu si.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Mislim da je uobicajena praksa da se kod urednog nalaza spermiograma zenu posalje na HSG. Osim toga ako je spermiogram los onda je inseminacija samo gubitak vremena, ali vidim da neke nase bolnice ipak imaju takvu praksu (prvo nekoliko inseminacija a zatim ako ne uspije ide IVF)
Kaja, vidim da je tebi inseminacija uspjela, super :Smile: 
Mislim da ce Prskalica dobiti vise informacija kad donese sve one najnuznije nalaze. Mozda HSG nece biti ni potreban, mislim da bi bilo glupo da se dr. Vlasic odluci na inseminaciju ukoliko se spermiogram pokaze losim (cudi me i da je najavio uopce inseminaciju ako su tek imali inicijalni razgovor a bez ikakvih nalaza). Ako je spremiogram OK onda ce vjerojatno Prskalica ici na daljnje pretrage. Slazem se da je neodgovorno ici na inseminaciju bez ucinjenog hsg-a.

----------


## prskalica

Lili napravila sam pretrage, zdravi smo , jos cekam nalaze za hepatitis i sidu, sto vec, to znam da je u redu...kod dragog nije super nalaz ali je normozospermija ili tako nekako. Gdje god sam citala, ili slusala djevojke i zene koje imaju isti problem sve su bile na HSG -u pa zato mislim da bi trebala i ja ici....a mozda i ne, nemam pojma

----------


## prskalica

nemam pojma.....ajme cure ja sam tako uzbudjena, sretna, nervozna, uplakana....svakakva, jos je i pms poceo lagano, jadan moj dragi , uf

----------


## ValaMala

*prskalice*, mislim da nemaš što razmišljati nakon svega što su ti cure ovdje napisale koliko je bitan hsg. Napravi to zbog sebe. Čestitam na nalazu muža, to znači da je skroz ok i puno puno sreće!

----------


## josipal

Ja imam jedno pitanje: imam dvoje djece (polu)prirodno zacetih u razmaku od 5.5 godina i stvarno zelim jos jedno ali nemam vremena cekati daljnjih 5 godina. Ono sto zelim pitati je da li postoji mogucnost inseminacije (naime suprugov spermiogram je astenoazoooligoterato....) pa da tako malo pomognemo zacecu? I kome otici u Zg?

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Prskalica, onda apsolutno na HSG. Ja sam mislila da niste jos nista odradili i nekako sam mislila da bi dr. jos mogao i odustati od inseminacije ako bi spermiogram bio malo losiji. No ako je normozoo u pitanju onda svakako treba trazit uzroke dalje. Hsg je svakako na listi prioriteta u tvom slucaju. Inace ima i topic "potpomognuta u RI" pa nam se pridruzi i tamo :Smile: 
Ja se nadam da su ti jajovodi OK i da ce kod vas i inseminacija biti dobitna :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*Lilly*, potpisujem i čestitam na avataru  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

ValaMala :Heart:

----------


## eva133

*Prskalice* kada sam ja trebala ići na hsg, moja ginekologinja mi je rekla da su mi jajovodi najvjerojatnije prohodni.
Kada sam je pitala kako zna, ona meni na to da budući da nemam upale i nemam ciste, vjerojatno sve ok. Tako je i bilo, ali sve jedno morala sam ga napraviti.

----------


## ValaMala

Imala si sreće, ali nitko ne može to samo tako zaključiti. Znam osobno nekoliko cura koje imaju začepljene jajovode, jedan ili oba, djelomično ili potpuno, a isto tako nisu imale upale, infekcije, itd. U ovoj priči je najvažnije ići oprezno i savjesno prema sebi i svojem zdravlju

----------


## eva133

Iako mi je dr. rekla da bi trebalo biti ok, rekla je i da obavezno trebamo provjeriti.
Prskalicin dr. vjerojatno pretpostavlja da je sve ok, ali naravno, hsg se mora napraviti.

----------


## prskalica

A neznam...necu se nervirati, danas sam bila kod svoje ginekologice da ju pitam savjet , pa se i ona cudi....rekla mi je da zamolim doktora da mi to ipak napravi. Do tada cu uzivati...i mazit se sa svojim dragim  :Smile: ))

----------


## sweety

> Lili napravila sam pretrage, zdravi smo , jos cekam nalaze za hepatitis i sidu, sto vec, to znam da je u redu...kod dragog nije super nalaz ali je normozospermija ili tako nekako. Gdje god sam citala, ili slusala djevojke i zene koje imaju isti problem sve su bile na HSG -u pa zato mislim da bi trebala i ja ici....a mozda i ne, nemam pojma





> A neznam...necu se nervirati, danas sam bila kod svoje ginekologice da  ju pitam savjet , pa se i ona cudi....rekla mi je da zamolim doktora da  mi to ipak napravi. Do tada cu uzivati...i mazit se sa svojim dragim ))


Pa da li postoji indikacija za HSG ili ne?
Ja sam bila na 2 AIH-a bez HSG-a, jer nije bilo potrebe.
Naša dijagnoza se ne veže na HSG.

Ako si imala razne upale, loš PAPA, spontani, AB, ili bilokoju "bolest" vezanu uz stanje maternice, onda je to indikacija za HSG i vrijedi ga napravit.

----------


## aska

Mislim da su indikacije i razne operacije u zdjelici i trbusnoj supljini..jer one ostavljaju priraslice za sobom..

----------


## ruža82

Ako si imala razne upale, loš PAPA, spontani, AB, ili bilokoju "bolest" vezanu uz stanje maternice, onda je to indikacija za HSG i vrijedi ga napravit.[/QUOTE]                                                       Meni je dr. rekao obavezno napraviti HSG iako ništa od navedenog nisam mala!!

----------


## ValaMala

Ponavljam, bez obzira imamo li očite indikacije ili ne, dužne smo sebi i svojem zdravlju i budućnosti, ne upustiti se u rizik inseminacije bez obavljenog HSG-a.

----------


## nea0902

> Ponavljam, bez obzira imamo li očite indikacije ili ne, dužne smo sebi i svojem zdravlju i budućnosti, ne upustiti se u rizik inseminacije bez obavljenog HSG-a.


Potpisujem!

----------


## kitty

> Ponavljam, bez obzira imamo li očite indikacije ili ne, dužne smo sebi i svojem zdravlju i budućnosti, ne upustiti se u rizik inseminacije bez obavljenog HSG-a.


i ja potpisujem!

----------


## prskalica

prije 7 god. sam se gnjavila sa candidom...i nedavno gardnela, to su moje jedine gnjavazice dole, sve ostalo je odlicno

----------


## prskalica

danas ili sutra menzes....nikad ju nisam toliko zarko iscekivala kao sada, naravno, bilo bi najbolje da uopce ne dodje, ali znate sta mislim....jos koji dan i startam jeeeeew

----------


## prskalica

pital dr za HSG i opet kaze da ne treba...30.08.prvi ultrazvuk...pa...

----------


## ruža82

Prskalica ... sretno :Yes:

----------


## prskalica

Hvala draga....ja sam tako uzbudjena i sretna....a vjerovatno ste i vi bile takve, i jos ste nadam se

----------


## ruža82

I ja sam na prvoj inseminaciji bila strašno uzbuđena i sigurna da mi druga neće ni trebati, ali eto imam ih 4 iza sebe i ništa. na ostale sam išla već malo s bistrijom glavom ali sam uvijek bila strašno nervozna i uzbuđena. a kako i nebi bila, kao i sve mi koje se borimo za naše sunce!!nadam se da će tebi ova biti prva i zadnja!!!! dobila si M??

----------


## prskalica

Jesam , 24.08.  , a moglo bi biti oko 6.09. ...mislim  :Smile:

----------


## artisan

mi smo krenuli s još jednom inseminacijom ipak prije ivf-a, možda ipak upali ovaj put...
na tri klomifena sam od danas

----------


## LittleBirdie

i ja sam ponovo u igri  :Smile:  danas je bila prva folikulometrija i dr. je zadovoljna. ima dosta follikula a endo je 5.
prošlu iui dr. se iznenadila kako su spermići bili slabi jer kontrolni s-gram nije bio loš. sada smo ponovo kontrolirali i opet je ok. pitam se da li s-gram može tako oslabiti samo taj dan zbog, recimo, stresa u vezi sa iui. postoji li način da se to izbjegne, nešto za opuštanje mm.

----------


## tina2701

..i ja sam opet u igri ovaj mjesec......  :Smile:  

...sutra prvi uzv (3 dc)..

----------


## ruža82

Cure sretno i da vam ovi postupci budu dobitni!!
i mi krećemo uskoro...

----------


## kitty

i ja se pridružujem iščekivanju, krećemo valjda za 15-ak dana... doduše, ja si još uvijek mislim kako možda ipak bude ivf a ne inseminacija ali vidjet ćemo. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ValaMala

*ruzo*, sto opet inseminacija? Cetvrta?

----------


## ruža82

Vidjet ćemo, ništa nismo dogovorili zadnji put. probat ću se izborit za IVF ali ionak što si mogu ako doktor neće htjeti??? bolje onda AIH nego ništa!!

----------


## ValaMala

Inzistiraj, to vise stvarno nema smisla. Ili mijenjaj kliniku. Koliko vremena ima smisla gubiti na dr koji ocito nema sluha za tebe?

----------


## kiara79

> Inzistiraj, to vise stvarno nema smisla. Ili mijenjaj kliniku. Koliko vremena ima smisla gubiti na dr koji ocito nema sluha za tebe?


ružo,potpisujem Valu,5. AIH stvarno nema smisla...ja sam radila 2 x AIH i odbila kad je dr.rekao da idemo 3x..tak da smo odma išli na ICSI,preskočili smo i IVF...
IZBORI SE ZA SVOJE,MOLI,PLAČI,VIČI,ALI NA 5.aih NE PRISTAJ!!!
SRETNO!!!

----------


## ruža82

Cure, ja ću se potruditi i nadam se da ću uspijeti!!!

----------


## KLARA31

ruža ja sam isto bila u situaciji kao ti, nakon 4 neuspješna AIH doktor htio i 5.,rekla mu da nemogu više podnosit negativnu betu i da ne bi radila 5.AIH,nego sljedeći put IVF, nije mu bilo drago to čut,ispalo je kao da ja pametujem,rekao je dobro ako ti tako hoće i odmah smo dogovorili IVF.

----------


## ruža82

kod mene su zapravo najveći "problem" moje 2 biokemijske i sad on forsira AIH jer kao da mogu i tako ostati trudna. eh!! drugi tjedan će se sve riješiti

----------


## prskalica

Cure sretno svima....ja evo danas bila na inseminaciji, prvoj, vidjet cemo dali i zadnjoj......pa sada cekamo...pusa svima

----------


## Strašna

Meni je danas 4 dan od isneminacije......Znam da je prerano za bilo šta...al osjecam se čudno...lagana bol u jajnicima...bole me ledja...cak jutros bas i nemogu jest...sve mi nešto miriši na bljak! Osim grožđa!  :Smile:  Ali cice niš...
Općenito je za bilo šta prerano-znam...al ipak tako se osjećam i htjedoh to podijelit s vama!

----------


## nea0902

Ja bih odradila 3 AIH (moja i je bila 3. Sreca) ali sve povise toga je gubljenje dragocjenog vremena i živca.
A simptome nisam imala nikakve ni prve dvije neuspjesne niti na trecoj uspjesnoj AIH  :Smile:

----------


## prskalica

> mi smo krenuli s još jednom inseminacijom ipak prije ivf-a, možda ipak upali ovaj put...
> na tri klomifena sam od danas


Sretno!!!!

----------


## prskalica

> Meni je danas 4 dan od isneminacije......Znam da je prerano za bilo šta...al osjecam se čudno...lagana bol u jajnicima...bole me ledja...cak jutros bas i nemogu jest...sve mi nešto miriši na bljak! Osim grožđa!  Ali cice niš...
> Općenito je za bilo šta prerano-znam...al ipak tako se osjećam i htjedoh to podijelit s vama!


Meni je 3. sve isto kao i tebi, ali mislim da je to prerano....trbuh me boli full, ne jako, ali boli, nisam se ni sexat mogla do kraja,tad me boljelo...

----------


## prskalica

> Meni je danas 4 dan od isneminacije......Znam da je prerano za bilo šta...al osjecam se čudno...lagana bol u jajnicima...bole me ledja...cak jutros bas i nemogu jest...sve mi nešto miriši na bljak! Osim grožđa!  Ali cice niš...
> Općenito je za bilo šta prerano-znam...al ipak tako se osjećam i htjedoh to podijelit s vama!



Meni je 3. sve isto kao i tebi, ali mislim da je to prerano....kicma boli, cak mi je i muka u par navrata na dan ,trbuh me boli full, a kad sam imala odnos s dragim nisam mogla do kraja izdrzati od grceva....dali je to normalno...malo me plasi to

----------


## ValaMala

Ovo za bolne odnose mi nije logicno da ima veze s postupkom, osim mozda ako ti je aih bio bolan zbog eventualno uskog cerviksa ili nesto tako? Ako nije to, onda bi se mozda trebala javiti dr bar telefonom, znam da neke infekcije znaju imati takav ucinak

----------


## artisan

i meni je čudno da je to od aih, ne bi trebalo biti. Mene je 1. aih bolio pri izvođenju, ali kasnije nisam imala nikakve bolove, a drugi mi je bio potpuno bezbolan. Ja bi isto zvala dr i pitala

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje, meni je danas 7 dan od inseminaije...i uzasno me ledja bole......s lijeve strane gore me rastura......drugo nis....

----------


## ValaMala

*Strasna*, imam frendicu kojoj je to bio znak trudnoce. Nismo mogli vjerovati, nju su leda pocela rasturati koji dan nakon transfera, svi smo govorili da je rano za takav simptom, a ona trudna! Zelim ti isti scenarij

----------


## tina2701

..mene su isto leđa boljela kad sam ostala T nakon AIH-a....

----------


## Strašna

OOOooooo daj Bože!  :Smile:

----------


## prskalica

Strasna  .....sretnoooooo.....da, uski cerviks, morao me siriti dole, 10 min mi je cackao....nije ni cudo da me boljelo, evo danas je ok

----------


## ValaMala

Joj poznate su mi muke po cerviksu, to kasnije utjece i na transfere ukoliko ces ici na ivf. Tada je bolje da dr radi transfer uz pomoc uzv. Meni je zbog mog vijugavog cerviksa jednom prilikom embrij ispusten u samom cerviksu, dr je mislio da je usao u maternicu, a onda skuzio da je ona bila iza jos jednog zavijutka, uzas. Poslije toga su mi uvijek radili transfere s uzv.

Imas temu ovdje pod naslovom Traumatican transfer, pa si pogledaj (mislim to je u nacelu ista stvar, i kod inseminacije i kod transfera mora se proci kroz cerviks)

----------


## LittleBirdie

jutros je odrađena naša druga inseminacija  :Smile:  u petak sam imala tri folikula (19, 18, 18) sa lijepim endometrijem (10) a bio je tek 15 dc. kažem tek jer je iui bila na 17. dc pa su još malko porasli  :Smile:  inače, ovo je treći put kako sam na klomifenu ali i najmanji broj folikula dosad. nadam se da će to biti dobitna kombinacija. eto, sada sam na čekanju nekih 15, 16 dana pa testić ili beta  :Smile:  sretno svima i da mi uljepšate ove dane svojim novostima :D

----------


## aska

Ja sam u petak obavila prvu inseminaciju i imala sam samo jedan folikul,a ostali su bili dosta maleni! Tako da mi brojka od 3 folikula zvuci lijepo  :Smile:  Medjutim,krvarila sam 2 dana i danas imam jos malo sukrvice,a nakon AIH-a sam imala uzasno bolne grceve. Je li netko to imao?

----------


## tina2701

pa grčevi malo su normalni.ne znam koliko je tebe boljelo....

..i meni to zvuči kao velik broj folikula..ja sam u prvom aih.u imala jedan sa klomifenom...a sad ćemo vidjet šta će biti kad odem na folikulometriju....ja nisam krvarila ništa poslije aih-a..

----------


## aska

Jako su bili bolni grcevi,mislila sam da necu izdrzati.. Ne znam da li je kod mene bilo tih muka po cerviksu,kako cure kazu,jer doktorica je prvo stavila spekulum pa je rekla sestri da nece moci,pa je stavljala drugi pa to zavrtala..o cemu se radilo ne znam,ne bih da bezveze pricam samo znam da me sam postupak nije bolio ali odmah nakon toga koma i kad sam isla mokriti izasao mi ugrusak i krenulo krvarenje koje traje jos pomalo i sad..

----------


## LittleBirdie

tri puno? a prošlu iui ih je bilo 5, i to svih pet skoro jednakih  :Smile:  s obzirom na naš spermogram, jako su male (da ne kažem nikakve) šanse da se sve stanice oplode. ovaj put mi je malo falilo da zaspem na stolu, tako sam bila opuštena i nisam ništa osjetila. prošli put mi je bio malo nezgodan pritisak, valjda od šprice, koji me potsjetio na užasni hsg. pvu iui je bila jedna kapljlica krvi u sluzi dok sam sada skroz čista. jedino što je sada prisutna neka manja bol u jajniku, na trnutak mi se čini kao da folikul nije prsnuo, iako je prošlo 50 sati od štoperice.

----------


## aska

Ma ja sam mislila skociti sa stola,a ne zaspati  :Laughing:  Koliko vam je bilo pokretnih spermija?

----------


## kiara79

aska nakon drugog AIH-a na SD sam krvarila 3 dana,isto sam mislila da nije normalno,kako nisu mogli ući,malo su te jače "zaštipali"pa ti je to to...ne brini sve je to ok..prestat će!
 sretno!! :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Ja isto nisam krvarila nakon AIH-a, danas, 9 dan nemam nikakvih ni bolova...osim predvečer više kao napuhnutost. i ledja me katkada bole. U petak vadim betu, iako sam gotovo sigurna da niš od toga.

----------


## LittleBirdie

*aska*, ne znam :D zapravo, nisam htjela da znam. ono što se moglo uraditi, uradilo se. prošle sedmice smo radili kontrolni s-gram i bilo je 14,5 mil/ml od čega je progresivnih bilo 12%. dr je jutros rekla kako je zadovoljna brojem ali su spermići malo usporeni pa ih je ostavila pola sata duže da isplivavaju.

----------


## LittleBirdie

*strašna*, sačekaj, nikad se ne zna. kaže meni moja dr. da joj je došao par da radi ivf jer su 15 godina u braku bez djece. za početak im predloži iui i gle, neki dan ugledaju plusić  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Eh...strpljenje.....da......to mi je stran pojam u zadnje vrijeme... morat ću se više naoružat sa strpljenjem.. :D

----------


## aska

Kiara 79 hvala  :Smile:  Vec sam mislila da samnom nesto nije u redu,jer svi tvrde da nisu krvarili!

----------


## aska

Inace,mi smo imali 4 milijuna pokretnih spermija,tako mi pise u otpusnom pismu..

----------


## ježić

Meni inseminacija na sve više od 3 folikula zvuči jako neodgovorno, bez obzira na spermiogram.

----------


## LittleBirdie

da, i meni bi zasigurno zvučalo kada ne bih bila upoznata sa radom dr. i imala ovoliko povjerenja u nju. nakon toliko godina nije bilo trojki, petorki već jedino blizanci.

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje, ja sam danas na 9 dan od inseminacije "izgorila od znatiželje" i napravila test koji je negativan... Mislite li da ipak ima nade....s obzirom da i sama znam da je ovo zaista pre pre rano?

----------


## LittleBirdie

prerano ti je, ima nade  :Smile: 

meni je prošlu iui bila svijetla linija na 10. dpo i ispostavilo se da su bili tragovi pregnyla.

----------


## tina2701

ja sam tek na 12 dan imala svijetlu crticu....

----------


## ruža82

Strašna, 14dan nakon AIH kod obje biokemijske (beta oko 15) test uvijek bio negativan. pre rano si radila.

----------


## prskalica

Nadutost u trudnoći se javlja odmah posle začeća i za nju je kriv hormon progesteron koji prouzrokuje zadržavanje vode u organizmu. Nadutost jedan od prvih simptoma trudnoće. Stomak će vam se naduti i oteći, a vi ćete misliti da imate problema sa varenje ako ne sumnjate na trudnoću. 

malo slatkih misli.....naduta sam full vec 3 -4 dana, kao da nisam bila na wc-u 2 tjedna, ali imam redovnu stolicu

----------


## artisan

strašna rano je to za test 
prskalica ja sam oba puta bila jako naduta, i to od utrogestana, a ne od trudnoće, nažalost. Tebi želim da je ovo drugo  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Joj pa znam da je rano....ali shvatite me..prvi AIH....gorim od želje da znam..iako sama sebe uvjeravam da se ne nadam ničem... :D

----------


## nea0902

ja sam radila test 13 dan u ponoć i bio je negativan. Iz mog potpisa vidiš da je to bila "pogrešna informacija" na moju neopisivu sreću  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Oplaaa  :Smile:  Čak i tad....... Znači ima nade i za mene....hehe  :Smile:

----------


## LittleBirdie

*strašna*, ako će ti imalo pomoći (u smislu da ćeš bar na kratko vrijeme izluftati onaj ružni osjećaj) ti kupi jeftinih testova i radi svaki drugi dan dok ne ugledaš plusić  :Smile:  čak i kada 10., 12. ili 14. dan ne bude ništa možeš odahnuti jer je i to rano za tačan nalaz  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Hehehe.....ideja ko stvorena za mene....  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

> Meni inseminacija na sve više od 3 folikula zvuči jako neodgovorno, bez obzira na spermiogram.


Potpisujem milijardu puta. Sto da se svih 5 primilo i jos koji podijelio na jednojajcane? Nikada ne bih pristala na to i smatram da je taj izik jedostavno nedopistiv. Kod mene je na klomifenima bilo 4 folikula i dr nije riskirao, nego smo umjesto aih radili ivf.

Napominjem da sam kasnije vratila 2 embrija u ovom dobitnom postupku, cetvrtom, do tada se nikada nista nije primilo, a tada odjednom oba i jos se jedan podijelio. Bili smo u opasnosti i bebe i ja i nakon pravog pakla ostala nam je jedna beba. Morate cure ponekad i same se zauzeti za sebe!

----------


## KLARA31

ValaMala i ti si šokove prošla.
Meni je gin na firulama prije aih-a uvijek govorio da vrlo lako može to preći u IVF ako budem imala više folikula.
Strašna naravno da je prerano i ima nade,strpljenja  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> Potpisujem milijardu puta. Sto da se svih 5 primilo i jos koji podijelio na jednojajcane? Nikada ne bih pristala na to i smatram da je taj izik jedostavno nedopistiv. Kod mene je na klomifenima bilo 4 folikula i dr nije riskirao, nego smo umjesto aih radili ivf.
> 
> Napominjem da sam kasnije vratila 2 embrija u ovom dobitnom postupku, cetvrtom, do tada se nikada nista nije primilo, a tada odjednom oba i jos se jedan podijelio. Bili smo u opasnosti i bebe i ja i nakon pravog pakla ostala nam je jedna beba. Morate cure ponekad i same se zauzeti za sebe!


Potpuno se slažem s tobom. Da sam ja kojim slučajem ikad i dobila više od 3 folikula, i da imam toliko neodgovornu doktoricu da želi napraviti AIH, radije bih odustala od svega. I nije točno da nije nakon toliko godina bilo trojki. Svaka višeplodna trudnoća je riziča, kako za majku, tako i za dijete.
Cure, nemojte trčati kroz sve to glavom bez obzira. Slažem se da treba poslušati savjet liječnika, ali to ne znači da mu treba slijepo vjerovati. Prije svega treba misliti na svoje zdravlje.

----------


## LittleBirdie

sve je to ok, ali vaši muževi imaju uredne nalaze. sumnjam da ne biste pristale da ste na monitoru vidjele onaj jad i čemer od obrađenog sjemena.
i ne, ne mislim plivati u mpo vodama cijelu deceniju, zato mi se lako odlučiti na iui sa 4 ili 5 folikula.

----------


## tina2701

...ako je baš tako loš spermiogram...zašto vam forsiraju onda AIH i ne idu na IVF??

----------


## Strašna

Jooooj ja osjećam neopisivu mučninu....pojest će me isčekivanje i nervoza.....

----------


## LittleBirdie

*tina*, s-gram je i dalje za iui (oligoasteno).
*strašna*, i ja sam tri dana osjećala blagu mučninu, vjerovatno od štoperice  :Laughing: ne brini se, još malo  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> sve je to ok, ali vaši muževi imaju uredne nalaze. sumnjam da ne biste pristale da ste na monitoru vidjele onaj jad i čemer od obrađenog sjemena.
> i ne, ne mislim plivati u mpo vodama cijelu deceniju, zato mi se lako odlučiti na iui sa 4 ili 5 folikula.


Pa dobro koja je dijagnoza supruga? Ako je u pitanju mali broj u ejakulatu i smanjena pokretljivost, to onda uopće nije ni slučaj za inseminaciju. Po meni je to, nažalost, samo gubljenje vremena.
Ali neovisno o tome, i dalje tvrdim da je ići na inseminaciju sa 4 ili 5 folikula neodgovorno!
Smijem li pitati gdje si ti to u postupku?

----------


## Strašna

Valjda su tragovi štoperice već izaćli iz mene. Danas mi je ipak 10 dan...

----------


## prskalica

prskalica ja sam oba puta bila jako naduta, i to od utrogestana, a ne od trudnoće, nažalost. Tebi želim da je ovo drugo  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

A vidjet cemo jos malo sta bu.......nisam uzimala nikakve ljekove, prirodno, jedino sam dobila stopericu....

----------


## ValaMala

I onda  presretna vidis plusic, a  na uzv 5  beba, sto ces onda? Dajte cure budite ozbiljne i odgovorne. Na aih se ne bi islo da vasi spermiogrami  nisu dovoljno dobri da oplode j.s. A ako je tako, onda ih mogu oploditi i 5. I ne, spermiogram mm kad smo krenuli nije bio ok, stovise, bio je oligoastenoterato...  i rizik nije dolazio u obzir. Pa to je medicina, a ne kockarnica, pa ako prode prode. Jooj

----------


## LittleBirdie

izgleda da ovdje niko ne razumije moju situaciju ili se jednostavno tema ne prati dovoljno.

prvu iui jesam imala 5 folikula i dr. ju je odradila zato što je s-gram mm taj dan bio lošiji nego inače (pisala sam da je imao nekih kočnica u glavi) a ja nisam htjela odustati. pred ovu iui smo provjerili s-gram i bila je ona stara dijagnoza, oligoasteno, koja i jest za inseminacije. sada sam imala tri lijepa folikula.

iz mog profila vidiš da sam u državi u kojoj nemamo besplatne postupke pa je nemoguće u jednom danu prebacit se sa iui na ivf. moja dr. radi privatno i sve je samo ne neodgovorna. za svakog ima individualni pristup, pa je tako bilo i samnom i mm.

svakako da je curama čiji muževi imaju normalan nalaz rizik puno veći i da u tom slučaju ne trebaju ići na iui.

----------


## ježić

LittleBirdie, vjeruj mi, ni u našoj državi se ne možeš u jednom danu prebaciti sa iui na ivf, bez obzira ideš li u državnu bolnicu ili privatnu polikliniku. Ja sam prije godinu dana prvi put nogom kročila na MPO odjel i tek sad mi slijedi ivf.
Vjerojatno je kod privatnika individualniji pristup, ali na kraju krajeva, zato i plaćaš takav pristup. No, mislim da to svejedno ne znači da doktoru treba slijepo vjerovati. Možda je tvoja doktor spremna na sebe preuzeti takav rizik, a i ti skupa s njom. Ja samo kažem da ja to svojem tijelu ne bih željela priuštiti.
Ali to je samo moje mišljenje, radite kako vas volja.
Ja sam se, zapravo, ove teme dovoljno napratila.

----------


## Strašna

Ja danas nemam više nikakvih simptoma ničeg....nit se više ičem nadam...u petak vadim betu.

----------


## prskalica

> Ja danas nemam više nikakvih simptoma ničeg....nit se više ičem nadam...u petak vadim betu.



Ajme strasna...ne gubi nadu....tako je isti i meni, malo imam simtome, bar mislim, pa malo nemam.....cekajmo uz osmjeh  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> Ajme strasna...ne gubi nadu....tako je isti i meni, malo imam simtome, bar mislim, pa malo nemam.....cekajmo uz osmjeh


Pa tako i ja.....malo ima-malo ne.........heh

----------


## nea0902

Ja nisam imala niti jedan jedini simptom  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

> Ja nisam imala niti jedan jedini simptom


Ihihi hvala što me tješiš  :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

strpljenja malo... :Cool:  znamo svi kako je ta dva tjedna čekati....

----------


## Strašna

Opet sam jutros, na 12 dan pravila test.....i naravno negativan je......sutra idem vadit betu......

----------


## tina2701

.nek te beta iznenadi pozitivno....bilo je slučajeva kad je na dan bete bio negativan test a pozitivna beta...

----------


## Strašna

Uh daj Bože....a ako ne...jel mogu odmah u slijedeći postupak? Jesam to već možda pitala? S obzirom da sam samo Klomifene uzimala+štopericu?

----------


## nea0902

Ne tješim te, zapravo jesam al ti kažem istinu. 
Možeš odmah u novi postupak, bar sam ja mogla  :Smile: 
Nadam se da ti ipak neće trebati  :Smile:

----------


## kaja76

> Uh daj Bože....a ako ne...jel mogu odmah u slijedeći postupak? Jesam to već možda pitala? S obzirom da sam samo Klomifene uzimala+štopericu?


ma ne moras imati nikakve simptome prvih dana. ni kod mene nije bilo preočitih simptoma. sve je to jako slično menzisu tako da koliko god osluškuješ tijelo na kraju opet nista ne znas. Tako sam je zaključila. A ako si pila samo klomifene mozes opet sljedeci mjesec.

----------


## artisan

ja sam jučer primila štopericu, sutra je aih. imamo tri folikula i dobar endometrij. a onda čekanje...
sretno čekalicama

----------


## Strašna

A ja danas vadila betu....i 0....  :Sad:

----------


## eva133

> A ja danas vadila betu....i 0....


A joj, baš mi je žao.
Ma bit će trudnoća vidjet ćeš. Sad se malo odmori pa opet.

----------


## artisan

strašna žao mi je  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ruža82

Strašna žao mi je...
vidjela sam da is na VV pisala da ti je dr. rekao pauzu od mjesec, i ja sam uvijek morala pauzirati, ima cura koje su išle za redom iz mjeseca u mjesec, al mislim da se većinom pauzira. valjda ovisi o klinici.

----------


## prskalica

> A ja danas vadila betu....i 0....


a jooooj....Strasna, idemo dalje.....

----------


## Strašna

Da drage moje.....idemo dalje.... Ovo me nikako neće obeshrabrit...U pon zovem doktoricu pa cu vidjet šta ona kaže....

----------


## tina2701

strašna žao mi je...

ja danas bila na folikulometriji i od tri folikula samo se jedan nastavio razvijati....dr uopće nije zadovoljan mojom reakcijom na klomifen....

----------


## aska

Strasna,i meni je zao!

----------


## LittleBirdie

*strašna*, žao mi je, baš sam se nekako nadala. sada ponovo u napad, i vjeruj da će ovaj put sve biti mnogo lakše... barem je meni tako.

----------


## Strašna

Sad makar znam šta me čeka.... Hvala vam cure!

----------


## prskalica

Cure, a meni dr nije rekao dali ikada da dodjem vaditi betu....ni na nalazu mi ne pise......sta da radim....tako sam nestrpljiva. sutra je dan kada trebam dobiti menzes

----------


## nea0902

Nije ni meni, test mi je  bio negativan i ja prestala sa svim i nakon sta mi pet dana nije M dosla poslao me vaditi krv  :Smile:  ja bi ti preporucila sada da ides vaditi krv

----------


## ruža82

Meni je uvijek pisalo da vadim na datum koji je 14dana nakon inseminacije. tak da ako si došla do tog dana, vadi betu čim prije!!

----------


## tina2701

..najmirnija ćeš biti ako izvadiš betu..onda si na čisto sa svime...znaš i da nije biokemijska i sve.....

..ja sam danas imala AIH i betu vadim na 16 dpo....

----------


## artisan

tina2701 sretno!!!
ja isto na 16 dpo

----------


## Strašna

Sretno cure.....

----------


## prskalica

Teta crvena mi je dosla.....sada opet pocetak 10.mj

----------


## prskalica

Sta opet moram po uputnicu kod svoje dr? Bas mi se neda, tamo je uvjek guzva

----------


## Strašna

A kod mene još nema....uopće ne znam šta ću..test negativan a nje nema... a sad mi kasno za počet pit Duphiće  :Sad:

----------


## ruža82

Koliko dana ti je prošlo od kako si prestala stavljati utriće???

----------


## Strašna

u prošli četvrtak navečer sam zadnji stavila

----------


## ruža82

Ja sam ti sad zadnji put dobila 8 dan tek, bilo je i 7 i 3 dan. stići će ona

----------


## Strašna

Ajde onda super...još ima nade...već sam se zabrinula  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

cure, šaljem svima puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike beturine i prijavljujem da sam ja od jučer pikalica, gotovo je sa aih-om!  :Very Happy:

----------


## stefy

Drage moje pišem vam prvi put a več sam puno naučila od vas.Ovaj mjesec idem na prvu inseminaciju iako se ne nadam puno hvata me trema.Inače imam 33 g. i PCC JAJNIKE , MM u redu,menstruacija samo uz duphrostone,sad sam 1,5 god. pila Siofor dr.kaže da povoljno djeluje na jajnike,koji su mi se rekao popravili pa mi je na zadnjem UZV rekao da se trudimo doma,ali nažalost ništa.Molim vas za neki savjet ,čujemo se :Bye:

----------


## LittleBirdie

mile moje, ja se se spremam za treću i posljednju iui. ovaj put smo odlučili isprobati sa femarom pa šta bude. javim vam se kad folikuli narastu  :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

Stefy,little bird....sretno vam objema....

..ja odbrojavam još malo....do bete  :Smile:

----------


## artisan

stefy i lb sretno
tina i ja isto...

----------


## nea0902

Cure sreeetno!  :Kiss:

----------


## ptica1

> stefy i lb sretno
> tina i ja isto...


Potpisujem, sretno i držite se.

----------


## prskalica

Ja sam na dugoj IUI , cekamo sta ce biti, smirenija i opustenija nego prvi put ha ha....cure SREEEETNOOOOOOO......e, a sta je sa Strasnom? Je beba na putu?

----------


## Strašna

> Ja sam na dugoj IUI , cekamo sta ce biti, smirenija i opustenija nego prvi put ha ha....cure SREEEETNOOOOOOO......e, a sta je sa Strasnom? Je beba na putu?


Jok draga moja.....javila ja negativnu betu  :Sad: 
Sad sam pauzirala jedan mjesec...i sad cekam kroz 15tak dana mengu pa idem opet u postupak. 
Bila sam malo razočarana al nekako sd baš imam volju za slijedeći postupak. Živciraju me ta pauziranja izmedju. Bila sam samo na Klomifenima + štoperica i opet sam morala 1 mj čekat.
*Stefy* imaš sličan problem kao ja....ja imam PCOS, s MM sve ok...... A ja mengu samo uz Duphastone. I iza mene jedan neuspjeli AIH  :Sad:

----------


## LittleBirdie

evo mene sa novostima  :Smile:  
danas na 10.dc nakon femare sam imala 4 folikula (L 13, 13, 12 i L 13) i endo 6.
svim curama želim sretno napredovanje, bilo da je riječ o postupku, iščekivanju ili beti!

----------


## artisan

Lb puno folikulića, neka bude uspješno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
nisam ovdje napisala - moja zadnja aih nije uspjela, idemo na ivf, u studenom najvjerojatnije

----------


## tina2701

little birdie...pa lijepi folikuli...samo nek lijepo nastave rasti...

artisan... :Love: 

..moja jučerašnja beta je 407  :Wink:

----------


## bubaba

Drage moje cure, već neko vrijeme vas čitam i držim vam fige...evo ja sam jučer saznala da ću uskoro ići prvi put na inseminaciju...prije toga moram obaviti cervikalne briseve i dva ciklusa pratiti progesteron...nemam još pojma o ničemu i ful me je strah kad vidim kako vi sve znate...Inače kod mene je do sada jednom uočeno da mi je izostala ovulacija a kod supruga je malo smanjen broj progresivno pokretnih spermića...Molim vas da mi pomognete sa savjetom ..točnije nemam pojma što ću ni kako ću...kad malo bolje razmislim jako sam loše volje i sva sam tužna...

----------


## aska

Bubaba dobro dosla! Ne brini sve ce biti ok!

Tina2701 cestitke na beti!

Little Birdie opet imas lijepe folikule! Meni prvi AIH nije uspio,sutra vec imam drugi,folikul jako brzo rastao,ali opet imam samo jedan tako da ti pomalo zavidim na lijepim folikulima  :Smile:

----------


## LittleBirdie

artisan, hvala  :Smile:  žao mi je zbog aih, ali vam želim puni pogodak sa prvim ivf-om!
tina, jeeeeeeeeeeee čestitam mila, želim da što ljepše završite sa ovom trocifrenom fazom i pređete na računanje trudnoće po sedmicama  :Smile: 
bubaba, dovoljno je da malo pregledaš forum i sve ćeš brzo naučiti  :Smile: 
aska, puno sreće sutra i ne brini se, jedan je sasvim dovoljan  :Smile:

----------


## ptica1

Bubaba prije svega želim ti da što kraće vremena provedeš na ovom forumu, a više na onom trudnočkom.
Bubaba, upravo tako sam se i ja osjećala prije nego što sam krenula u mpo vode, ali kao što je Little Birdie rekla na forumu ćeš puno toga saznata, čak i više nego od dr.
Pitaj sve što te zanima, i ja još uvijek pitam.

----------


## maca papucarica

Evo i mene na prvom AIH-u. Na folikulometriji 10. dan femarskog ciklusa dominantni folikul 16 mm, endometrij 7 mm trolinijski, u nedjelju još jedna folikulometrija, inseminacija vjerojatno utorak... 
*LB* i *Aska* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješne postupke, a *Tini2701*   :Kiss:  i sipaj trudničku p po cijelom forumu!

----------


## aska

maca papucarica,sretno  :Very Happy: 

Ja danas odradila drugi AIH,broj spermija nas ovaj put ugodno iznenadio,samo ja eto opet jedan,ali nadam se vrijedan folikul  :Smile:

----------


## LittleBirdie

maco, mi smo tu negdje sa dc  :Smile:  meni je sutra 13.dc druga folikulometrija pa očekujem iui u ponedjeljak ili utorak. nadam se da ćemo zajedno slaviti  :Smile: 

aska, puno sreće, super za spermiće, neka ih ima što više  :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

> Ja danas odradila drugi AIH,broj spermija nas ovaj put ugodno iznenadio,samo ja eto opet jedan,ali nadam se vrijedan folikul


ja sam i prvi i drugi put imala jedan folikul..ništa nije pravilo....

----------


## aska

Znam da nema pravila i da cak i manje spermija moze biti i uspjesnije nego vise,pa tako je i s folikulima..samo mi je cudno da bas ne reagiram bolje na klomifen jer inace nemam problema s ovulacijom tj nemam pcos vec savrsenu hormonsku sliku a klomifenom dobijem isto folikula kao i u prirodnom ciklusu.

----------


## LittleBirdie

aska, kolika ti je bila doza? možda ti treba veća  :Smile:

----------


## aska

100 mg dnevno od 3-7 dc i prvi i drugi put! Ovaj put vec 8 dc folikul 16 mm i AIH bio 11 dc,inace imam duze cikluse i ovulaciju oko 17dc a sad se ciklus skratio!

----------


## LittleBirdie

i ja sam uzimala 100mg dnevno, nego, ne razmišljaj sad o tome, sada samo dozivamo plusić!

----------


## maca papucarica

*LittleBirdie*  :Kiss:  i riječi ti se pozlatile... Moja inseminacija je u utorak, jedan (valjda i vrijedan) folikulić je spreman probati nas usrećiti!

----------


## kaja76

> *LittleBirdie*  i riječi ti se pozlatile... Moja inseminacija je u utorak, jedan (valjda i vrijedan) folikulić je spreman probati nas usrećiti!


evo mene da va malo ohrabrim. i ja sam imala samo jedan folikul koji je sazrio jako kasno, tek negdje 19/20 dan i ja sam vec bila sigurna da niš od toga, totalno izbedirana. mislila sam sigurno neki jadan folikul, niš od njega kad ono iznenađenje! dogodila se trudnoća koja za sad protječe bez problema. I to odmah iz prve, a imam problema s ovulacijom. Pila sam 50 mg klomifena i pomoglo je. Eto, tako da i jedan može biti vrijedan!

----------


## bubaba

Draga Aska, Little birdie, ptica1 hvala vam na dobrodošllci i lipim ričima...cili vikend sam čitala po forumu i puno toga mi je jasnije...javim vam se kad bude termin inseminacije...pozdrav iz zadra

----------


## bubaba

Kaja 76 od srca ti čestitam...superrrrr  :Very Happy:

----------


## LittleBirdie

moj treći iui je odrađen večeras. stanje sa spermićima je standardno kao i sa mojim folikulama, osjetila sam pucanje i prije i poslije iui. nadam se da će se bar jedan uloviti  :Smile:  sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

:Klap:  *LB* i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 3. sreću! 
I ja obavila svoj prvi iui, sad utrici i čekanje! 
*Kaja76* čestitam za pogodak "u sridu", uživaj u blaženom stanju i hvala na ohrabrenju!  :Kiss:

----------


## LittleBirdie

maco, želim ti da budeš od onih sretnica koje uspiju ili prvi put sa iui ili prvi put sa femarom :D u svakom slučaju, ugodnih 14 dana  :Smile: 
ja se nekako osjećam kao i da nije bilo iui, izgleda da sam se navikla, čak ni ne buljim stalno u kalendar  :Smile:

----------


## ja051

Drage cure citam i pratim vas vec duze vreme, ja imam pcso i anovulatorne cikluse, mm dg astenospermija, pokusavala sam prvo sa klomifenom ali ovulacije ni na vidiku :Sad: , zatim sam jedan ciklus isla na kombinaciju klomifen + gonal f ali tada dobijem hiperstimulaciju II stepen i strogo mirovanje dobro sam prosla moglo je biti puno gore, uglavnom ovaj mjesec idem na svoju prvu insem. posle 3 mjeseca pauze zbog tih komplikacija, ali sam razocarana kada vidim koliko malo cura se javlja sa dobrim vjestima.....svima zelim srecu

----------


## maca papucarica

*Ja051*, nemoj biti razočarana rezultatima inseminacije, ali nemoj ni očekivati čuda!  Uspješnost Aih statistički doista nije velika, a najčešće se ni ne radi nego 2-3-4 puta prije prelaska na ivf,  tako da su i rezultati sukladni tome.
Inače, ja isto imam pcos i anovulatorne cikluse, na klomifen sam reagirala, ali dosta loše po mom dr, zadnji klomifenski ciklus smo išli sa deksametazonom i isto sam hiperstimulirala, sad sam koristila femaru (letrozol) i reakcija je bila školska. 
Koju stimulaciju ćeš koristiti za inseminaciju? Želim ti puuuno sreće i da baš ti budeš jedna od onih kojima uspije iz prve!

----------


## aska

Moja beta negativna..sad opet krecem na 3 AIH i to bi trebao biti posljednji..

----------


## maca papucarica

*Aska*, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## aska

hvala maco..

----------


## LittleBirdie

aska, baš mi je žao  :Sad:  i moj je test jutros bio negativan, ali sam ja već ispucala svoju treću iui.

----------


## tina2701

*Aska,LittleBirdie.*.žao mi je zbog negativnih rezulttata..
*
maco*...sretno sutraa s betom..

----------


## nevenera

cure čitam vas redovito ali nisam pisala. imala sam dvije neuspješne inseminacije. klomifen i ja nismo se nešto složili. no ciklus druge prošle inseminacije sam ostala prirodno trudna. samo glavu gore i hrabro naprijed. ja sam PCOS, a mm je asthenoteratooligozoospemija

----------


## ja051

Joj cure hvala vam, nova sam u ovome i ne snalazim se bas u ovome, za inseminaciju opet na klomifenu + gonala li samo tri ampule, dobro reagujem na njega. Mene tjesi to sto sam mlada tek 23 god. Prva inseminacija i bas me strah samo o tome razmisljam neda mi mira...dala mi je dr da odradim i insulinsku rezistenciju...jel ko to radio? Cure bas mi je zao sto vama nije uspelo jer svaki vas uspeh je i moj ali tako i razocarenja....nek nam Bog podari vise srece sledeci put

----------


## ja051

drzite mi fige molim vas

----------


## ptica1

> Joj cure hvala vam, nova sam u ovome i ne snalazim se bas u ovome, za inseminaciju opet na klomifenu + gonala li samo tri ampule, dobro reagujem na njega. Mene tjesi to sto sam mlada tek 23 god. Prva inseminacija i bas me strah samo o tome razmisljam neda mi mira...dala mi je dr da odradim i insulinsku rezistenciju...jel ko to radio? Cure bas mi je zao sto vama nije uspelo jer svaki vas uspeh je i moj ali tako i razocarenja....nek nam Bog podari vise srece sledeci put


Ja sam vadila insulin. To ujutro dođeš i izvade ti krv, pa ti daju 0,5 l neke slatke tekučine da popiješ i nakon 2 sata ponovno vadiš krv.

----------


## maca papucarica

*Ja051*, puno sreće sa inseminacijom, neka te ovaj put hs zaobiđe u širokom luku! Pretpostavljam da nisi u postupcima u hr, jer nisam nikad čula da je netko išao u inseminaciju sa takvom stimulacijom (vidjela sam na potpomognuta u Češkoj).
I ja sljedeći ciklus ponavljam postupak, kombinacija ista, pa ćemo vidjeti... Nebo strpljive voli...

----------


## mravic

moze li neko da mi napise ceo protokol za insemenaciju, od kojeg dana se uximaju lekovi i koji i sve sto ide uz to? hvala puno

----------


## phiphy

Pozdrav, cure!
Evo i mene, u pripremi za prvu IUI. U pon. sam na prvoj folikulometriji u prirodnom ciklusu, 8 d.c.
Da li je ovdje još netko u prirodnom ciklusu? Pretpostavljam da nije bilo indikacija za terapiju klomifenom (redovan ciklus) pa je zato nisam ni dobila. Zaključujem li dobro?

Čitam puno i lovim konce, ali čini mi se da mi fale osnove...znači, dobar folikulić je onaj od 18 mm i veći, a debljina endometrija mora biti koliko? 

Kakva je praksa u Rijeci? Da li se i na dan inseminacije radi UZV? Na folikulometije se ide svaki drugi dan?


Hvala!

----------


## aska

Phiphy dobro došla! Ja isto imam redovan ciklus pa pijem klomifen,jer on se daje da bi se stvorilo nekoliko folikula i time povećale šanse za oplodnju..mada ja eto ne reagiram nešto na klomifen,već sam o tome pisala..
Ja sam štopericu dosad primala kad je folikul bio 18 mm,UZV mi nije rađen nijednom na dan inseminacije,ali ja ne idem u Rijeku tako da ne znam kakva je praksa tamo..

----------


## phiphy

Hvala, Aska, na odgovoru...preostaje mi jedino vidjeti kako će sve ići sa mnom i što će biti na folikulometrijama. Sigurno ću se još javiti na temu jer ne sumnjam da ću imati pitanja, a možda nekom i pomognem sa svojim iskustvom. Za sad sam još u svemu 'zelena'  :Smile:  .

----------


## maca papucarica

*Phiphy*, da nam što kraće budeš zelena i što prije trudna!  Ako imaš redovne ovacije, zašto ne probati u prirodnom ciklusu!  Good luck! 
*Mravic*, to ti je dosta individualno, ali ti mogu opisati kako ide kod mene pa da imaš neku sliku. Od 2-6 dc uzimam Femaru 2x1, od 9 dc krećem sa folikulometrijama, ovisno o rastu folikula, svaki drugi dan otprilike. Kad je dominantni folikul 18-19 mm primim štopericu i 36 sati nakon štoperice je inseminacija.  Meni je dr napravio uzv prije aih da provjeri je li folikul pukao, ali to nije uobičajena praksa. Nakon toga sam uzimala Utrogestane 3x1 14 dana i onda vađenje bete ili test. Ako te još što zanima, pitaj, a ja ću ti poželjeti puuuno sreće i da što prije pređeš na trudnički pdf!

----------


## bveber

poz cure...iako sam nova na ovom forumu, više od 3 god.smo moj MM i ja u ovom postupku...24.bio 3.AIH pa me zanima samo kako to da se nakon štoperice za dva dana ide na postupak??ja svaki puta do sada dala si pikicu i sutradan išli na postupak..jel to u svakoj klinici drugačije ili??

----------


## malenab

poz cure...nikako da se javim a u detalje pročitala ovaj pdf...pa sad je vrijeme i za to....iza nas su 2AIH-a i treći je bio 25.čitam sada u vezi štoperice pa mi nije jasno.ja sam dobila injekciju oko podneva i sljedeći dan išli na poslupak..jel to nije prerano???ili je to individualna odluka svakog doktora?? :Shock:

----------


## tina2701

a sam oba puta štopericu primila navečer u 22 h i nakon 36 h bila na inseminaciji...folikuli su bili pukli...

----------


## maca papucarica

Neki doktori preferiraju napraviti inseminaciju prije puknuća folikula, kao da spermiji budu već u jajovodu i "čekaju" jajnu stanicu, neki tek kad se ovulacija već dogodi, a u biti vjerojatno nije toliko niti bitno obzirom na to da js živi i do 3 dana, a spermiji i duže.

----------


## kitty

> Neki doktori preferiraju napraviti inseminaciju prije puknuća folikula, kao da spermiji budu već u jajovodu i "čekaju" jajnu stanicu, neki tek kad se ovulacija već dogodi, a u biti vjerojatno nije toliko niti bitno obzirom na to da js živi i do 3 dana, a spermiji i duže.


na žive tako dugo. jajna stanica živi 12-24 sata a spermiji do 72 sata.

----------


## maca papucarica

Tako sam i ja mislila ali me dr zadnji put uvjeravao da je js sposobna za oplodnju do 3 dana, zato sam tako napisala... Nisam pametna, uvijek sam nalazila podatak da se radi o 24 h, a opet, valjda dr koji je napravio xyz ivf-ova, inseminacija, punkcija... zna!?

----------


## kitty

ne znam, možda njegovo iskustvo govori drugačije ali ja bi ipak vjerovala stručnoj literaturi... u svakom slučaju sretno!

----------


## malenab

nadam se samo da je ovo treća sreća  :Smile:   beta je 7.11. nervooooozna sam već polako.....

----------


## malenab

danas napravila test i negativan je..joj nadam se čudu pa da beta ipak bude big  :Smile: čitam postove nekih od vas i vidim da se znalo dogoditi baš to  :Smile:  
moj problem je što ne reagiram na klomifen...endometrij mi je uvijek pretanak..ne znam zašto mi nije dao estrofem..jel on ima neke negativne nuspojave??

----------


## phiphy

Pozdrav cure,
bila sam na prvoj IUI i imam pitanje - da li se nekome od vas dogodilo da krvarite nakon inseminacije? Meni je navečer (veći dio dana sam provela ležeći) bilo jako malo tamno crvene krvi na papiru kad sam išla na WC...onako, kao od kap do dvije krvi...je li to normalno? 

Inače, što se tiče IUI u Rijeci, većina cura, koliko sam skužila, ujutro napravi folikulometriju i na temelju toga se odredi da li je taj dan IUI ili ne.

----------


## phiphy

Da odgovorim samoj sebi - moguće je i normalno da nakon IUI bude *malo* krvarenja.

----------


## Strašna

Ja najvjerovatnije u četvrtak startam na svoj drugi AIH  :Smile: 
Danas sam bila na prvoj folikulometriji nakon ture Klomifena i imam jedan(nazalost samo jedan) folikul. Sutra idem opet na folikulometriju. pa u cetvrtak najvjerovatnije.

----------


## maca papucarica

*Strašna*, ne budi tužna, neka bude jedan ali vrijedan, osim toga, kod nas anovulatornih se i borimo za taj jedan (po mogućnosti kvalitetan).

----------


## Strašna

Da....daj Bože da bude sve OK.

----------


## aska

Ja sam u petak odradila svoj 3 AIH,isto opet imala samo jedan folikul,a ja imam inace ovulatorne cikluse,kod nas je problem spermiogram. Inace,opet sam prosla kao i prvi put probleme s cerviksom,jedva su mi kateter ugurali,pa ga prosirivali,joj,sva sam se bila preznojila..

----------


## maca papucarica

*Aska*, neka bude 3. sreća!

----------


## tina2701

strašna..ja sam oba puta imala jedan folikul isto nakon klomifena pa je bio jedan ali vrijedan...

----------


## aska

Maco,hvala! Budemo vidjeli  :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

Pozdrav cure moje, evo svratih da vam svima poželim puno sreće u postupcima!!!! :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Hvala, *Ružo*, sretno i tebi sa 1. a nadam se i zadnjim IVF-om, nek se mrvice lijepo ugnijezde i konačno usreće mamu i tatu!
Ja odradila 2. aih i sad čekam. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koliko vas ima

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam danas bila na drugoj folikulometriji i potvrdila jučer rečeno. Jedan folikul.....inseminacija u cetvrtak.  :Smile: 
Tina2701 baš me tješiš....hvala ti  :Smile: ))

----------


## malenab

poz cure...samo da vam svima zaželim sreću jer vidim da nas ima dosta koje smo u čekanju....

----------


## prskalica

> Pozdrav, cure!
> Evo i mene, u pripremi za prvu IUI. U pon. sam na prvoj folikulometriji u prirodnom ciklusu, 8 d.c.
> Da li je ovdje još netko u prirodnom ciklusu? Pretpostavljam da nije bilo indikacija za terapiju klomifenom (redovan ciklus) pa je zato nisam ni dobila. Zaključujem li dobro?
> 
> Čitam puno i lovim konce, ali čini mi se da mi fale osnove...znači, dobar folikulić je onaj od 18 mm i veći, a debljina endometrija mora biti koliko? 
> 
> Kakva je praksa u Rijeci? Da li se i na dan inseminacije radi UZV? Na folikulometije se ide svaki drugi dan?
> 
> 
> Hvala!



Ja sam u prirodnom ciklusu, 3. IUI i nadam se trece sreca...danas mi je trebao biti menezes a ja evo hvatam se za slamcicu....i nadam se da nece ni doci. Na dan inseminacije, ujutro prvo napravis ultrazvuk, i ako dr. vidi da je to to, dragi ide u wc pozdraviti maloga i oko 11  sati ti startas....sretno draga

----------


## malenab

evo cure da vam javim.....beta je 1.8.katastrofa.....znači da ćemo se još družit ovdje...a bila uvjerena da će bit 3.sreća...ništa, idemo u nove pobjede...

----------


## phiphy

> Ja sam u prirodnom ciklusu, 3. IUI i nadam se trece sreca...danas mi je trebao biti menezes a ja evo hvatam se za slamcicu....i nadam se da nece ni doci. Na dan inseminacije, ujutro prvo napravis ultrazvuk, i ako dr. vidi da je to to, dragi ide u wc pozdraviti maloga i oko 11  sati ti startas....sretno draga


Hvala ti! U međuvremenu sam obavila prvu IUI i bilo je točno tako kako si napisala. Sad napeto čekam uz Duphastone. Da li ste i vi, cure, dobile tu terapiju (kao, za održavanje trudnoće ako do nje dođe)?

----------


## mravic

kojeg dana ciklusa pocinjete sa klomifenom i koliko se dnevno pije?

----------


## ruža82

Klomifen se većinom pije od 3-7dc, ovisno dal 1x1, 2x1 ili 3x1.

----------


## malenab

jel netko zna štoje to KOH???

sretno ružo82...držim palčeve za visoku betu  :Very Happy:

----------


## phiphy

> jel netko zna štoje to KOH???


Nikad čula, ali možda ima veze s ovim? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KOH_test

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam danas obavila svoj drugi AIH....sad čekam....

----------


## prskalica

> Hvala ti! U međuvremenu sam obavila prvu IUI i bilo je točno tako kako si napisala. Sad napeto čekam uz Duphastone. Da li ste i vi, cure, dobile tu terapiju (kao, za održavanje trudnoće ako do nje dođe)?


Ajde sretno....ja nisam niti jednom dobila nista......evo, i dalje moja slamcica spasa, jos nisam dobila, 1 dan kasni, jedan ali vrijedan  :Smile:

----------


## prskalica

> jel netko zna štoje to KOH???
> 
> sretno ružo82...držim palčeve za visoku betu


...žene podvrgnute kontroliranoj ovarijskoj hiperstimulaciji (KOH) u svrhu liječenja neplodnosti.

----------


## malenab

kad ste vi otprilike dobile m poslije utrića??kasni mi već 4 dana....

----------


## Strašna

Ne brini...doći će.....meni je dosla 6 dan popodne..... i ja sam vec mislila sta je

----------


## malenab

jajnici me rasturaju...kičma me ubija...kad će viiiišeee.........

----------


## Strašna

A mene danas 3 dan nakon inseminacije muče grčevi...ne znam sta je to. Na prosloj inseminaciji mi nije bilo tako...bas me bole jajnici i sve dolje...ostra tupa bol......

----------


## maca papucarica

*Strašna*,  i mene su dva dana mučili menstrual like  grčevi, popila dva magnezija i prošlo. Za ostale bolove ti ne mogu pomoći, al suosjećam s tobom, mene sve bolilo u prošlom ciklusu... :Love:

----------


## aska

Malenab ja sam prvi put dobila 4 dan,a drugi put 3 dan nakon prestanka uzimanja utrogestana..
Strasna,sva 3 puta imala sam grceve nekoliko dana nakon inseminacije,ovaj put me jajnici isto rasturaju...

----------


## Strašna

Ja opet muku mučim sa iščekivanjem. Nemogu shvatit kako mogu bit tako nedokazna...opet sam isla pravit testove...a znam da je prerano....samo se izbediram... U prošli četvrtak je bila inseminacija....ali ja jednostavno nemogu docekat 14 dana.
Još uz sve to apsolutno nemam nikakvih simptoma (ovaj put cak ni onih umisljenih).
Par dana mi je isla lagana sukrvica na nos.
ali sve je to nista..  :Sad:

----------


## vrtirepka

Večer cure,evo ja sam u isčekivanju menst. pa krećem s folikumetrijama,možda i klomifenom i svojim prvim AIH-om..
ne moram ni reći da sam uzbuđena što se napokon počelo bar nešto događati,,,iako imam predosjećaj da ću naglo bubnuti glavom  o pod..  :Cool: 
trebam će mi par dana da se malo ušaltam tko, kada,gdje i zašto...stoga ne zamjerite
da znam staviti vibre... stavila bih

----------


## maca papucarica

*Strašna*, fakat ti je prerano za testove, i 10. dpo je rano, a pogotovo 7. Znam da je teško ali probaj izdržati još malo... (Ima ti odbrojavanje na pdf Prije začeća gdje se ja odem izjadati, meni pomogne...)

----------


## aska

Ja sam danas radila test,tek toliko da smireno docekam nalaz bete koji vadim sutra, i negativan je..Sad vec znam sta me izgleda ceka,dr je rekla da ako ne uspiju 3 inseminacije idemo na IVF..

----------


## tina2701

> Večer cure,evo ja sam u isčekivanju menst. pa krećem s folikumetrijama,možda i klomifenom i svojim prvim AIH-om..
> ne moram ni reći da sam uzbuđena što se napokon počelo bar nešto događati,,,iako imam predosjećaj da ću naglo bubnuti glavom  o pod.. 
> trebam će mi par dana da se malo ušaltam tko, kada,gdje i zašto...stoga ne zamjerite
> da znam staviti vibre... stavila bih


kod kojeg dr???

dal se mi znamo?'mislim da da  :Smile:  ak ti ime počinje sa slovom M...

----------


## vrtirepka

Da Tina... :Smile: 
pa ne mogu tebe non stop gnjaviti (moš misliti,hehe) pa eto da malo tu imam nekog za priču,potporu i sve ostalo...

----------


## phiphy

> Ja sam danas radila test,tek toliko da smireno docekam nalaz bete koji vadim sutra, i negativan je..Sad vec znam sta me izgleda ceka,dr je rekla da ako ne uspiju 3 inseminacije idemo na IVF..


Aska, zanima me tvoje vađenje bete...meni je rečeno da odem vaditi betu tek tjedan dana nakon očekivanog dana menstruacije. Znači, samo ako ne dobijem m. Čini mi se da kod tebe nije tako? Gdje si bila na AIH?

----------


## maca papucarica

*Phiphy*, a jesi i dalje na duphastonima? 
*Aska*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta bude ugodno iznenađenje!

----------


## aska

Meni je dr rekla da vadim betu nakon 2 tjedna,to je danas..Uvijek sam tako vadila i pogreske nije bilo.Inace sam u postupku na Sv.Duhu!

----------


## phiphy

> *Phiphy*, a jesi i dalje na duphastonima?


Da. M. bih trebala dobiti početkom sljedećeg tjedna, a ako ne dobijem, rečeno mi je da 28.11. odem na betu...Duphastone bih trebala piti do početka M. Ja sam u Rijeci na AIH. Zašto je razlika u Ri i Zagrebu po pitanju bete?

----------


## tina2701

> Da Tina...
> pa ne mogu tebe non stop gnjaviti (moš misliti,hehe) pa eto da malo tu imam nekog za priču,potporu i sve ostalo...


 :Razz: 



> Da. M. bih trebala dobiti početkom sljedećeg tjedna, a ako ne dobijem, rečeno mi je da 28.11. odem na betu...Duphastone bih trebala piti do početka M. Ja sam u Rijeci na AIH. *Zašto je razlika u Ri i Zagrebu po pitanju bete?*


..mislim da su cure pisale da se izbjegnu nadanja i tugovanja ako bi se radilo o biokemijskoj trudnoći...kao bolje da se za nju ni ne zna...

----------


## maca papucarica

Nda, Rijeka inače voli kasnije bete, mada neke od nas ne prokrvare dok su na progesteronu, tako da mi je to malo nejasno!? 
Ja sam mišljenja da je i za biokemijsku bolje znati nego ne znati.
Ja ju isto vadim 14 dpo, ako je - prestajem sa utrićima i čekam m, u suprotnom  :Very Happy:

----------


## aska

Slazem se s macom! Mj

----------


## aska

Slazem se s macom! Moj nalaz danas potvrdio jucerasnji test,beta 0,1.

----------


## maca papucarica

Aska, jako mi je žao  :Love:  
Želim vam puno sreće u ivf-u, da što prije dođeš do postupka i pozitivne bete (može i pozitivna beta bez postupka, dapače! )

----------


## phiphy

> Nda, Rijeka inače voli kasnije bete, mada neke od nas ne prokrvare dok su na progesteronu, tako da mi je to malo nejasno!? 
> Ja sam mišljenja da je i za biokemijsku bolje znati nego ne znati.
> Ja ju isto vadim 14 dpo, ako je - prestajem sa utrićima i čekam m, u suprotnom


I ja bih radije voljela znati. No što je, tu je.
Za vikend mi je bio 13-ti dpo, napravila sam test, negativan k'o kuća pa sam prestala s Duphastonima...

----------


## nea0902

nemoj prestajati ukoliko betu nisi napravila.... ja sam napravila test 13. dpo i bio je negativan. Nakon 7 dana ipak je bio pozitivan tako da ... radije izvadi betu danas.

----------


## phiphy

> nemoj prestajati ukoliko betu nisi napravila.... ja sam napravila test 13. dpo i bio je negativan. Nakon 7 dana ipak je bio pozitivan tako da ... radije izvadi betu danas.


Stvarno? Uh...

----------


## nea0902

da  :Smile:  i to sam radila u srijedu u 23.45h a 14. dan je bio četvrtak ... ne želim ti davati lažne nade ali ti kažem da sam istu stvar napravila i prestala s Utrogestanima i javila svom dr.-u i on mi je reka da čekam M i opet ispočetka. Nakon što 5 dana nisam dobila pitala sam ga može li biti od Utrogestana on je reka da može ali da ponovim test. I prvi i drugi i treći test - svi su redom bili pozitivni. Od srca se nadam da će i tebi biti isti ishod  :Smile:

----------


## phiphy

Hvala ti, nea0902, na napisanom iskustvu! Svakakvih situacija ima pa je škola za sljedeći put: strpiti se malo duže s testićem  :Smile:  . Betu mogu vaditi tek sutra ako uspijem dobiti uputnicu (nemam uputnicu jer u Rijeci betu vade tek nakon 7 dana od očekivane m. pa mi je plan bio jedini mogući: ako dobijem m. onda idem po uputnice za novi AIH, ako ne dobijem onda idem po uputnicu za betu). A do sutra možda procurim pa su sve dvojbe riješene.

Da li si, kad si otkrila da si ipak trudna, nastavila s nekom terapijom progesterona?

----------


## nea0902

Da, Utrogestan mislim do 16. tjedna ili 12. nisam ti 100% sigurna  :Smile:  uz to sam pila i Folnu

----------


## phiphy

E, super...malo me muči to što mi je dr. rekla da pijem duphaston (isto progesteron) do m. (ako ne dođe, ne bi bilo prekida), a ja se pravila pametna pa odlučila da ako test bude negativan neću više piti. Tako da ću sad, ako se ispostavi da ipak jesam u drugom stanju, imat prekid pijenja progesterona. No, vidim da je i kod tebe tako bilo pa me to tješi. Tebi još malo ostalo do dana D! Sretno!!!

----------


## BillieJean

Bok cure,

Evo i ja se spremam na prvu inseminaciju.......idiopati (spermiogram, papa, brisevi, HSG, hormoni - sve ok).......inseminacija će bit u prirodnom ciklusu......nego, zanima me da li za inseminaciju isto treba obaviti sve one pretrage - na AIDS pa krvna grupa i tako redom?? jer meni je doc samo rekao da trebamo obavit pravno i psihološko savjetovanje......pa reko bolje da provjerim sad nego dok bude kasno pa da propustimo ciklus.....

----------


## eva133

Ne znam na kojoj si bolnici, ali na vv trebaš skupiti sve papire i nalaze da bi mogla u postupak.
Možda negdje možeš donijeti i naknadno, a možda ti je doktor zaboravio napomenuti. Probaj se raspitati kod sestara ili nazovi doktora.

----------


## BillieJean

U Vinogradskoj sam......da, moguće da mi je doc zaboravio napomenuti......idem pitati i tamo na temi o potpomognutoj u vinogradskoj......a sutra onda zovem......

----------


## nea0902

Phiphy želim ti sretan ishod  :Smile:  da ja još malo brojim i jos ne vjerujem  :Smile:  
BillieJean ja nisam trebala za Aih nista od toga ali sam isla u privatnu kliniku. Ne znam kakva je praksa u bolnicama.

----------


## phiphy

> U Vinogradskoj sam......da, moguće da mi je doc zaboravio napomenuti......idem pitati i tamo na temi o potpomognutoj u vinogradskoj......a sutra onda zovem......


Koliko sam ja skužila, za ući u bilo koju vrstu MPO treba prikupiti sve nalaze, ne samo savjetovanje obaviti.
Evo, meni jučer stigla m., tako da su sve dvojbe riješene. Od sljedećeg tjedna opet folikulometrije...

----------


## dagnja

Bok svima! Već duže vrijeme pratim razne teme na ovom forumu i najčešće svratim ovdje budući da sam i sama u postupku inseminacije. Iza mene su dvije neuspješne u prirodnom postupku, iduća će biti stimulirana. Zanima me koliko su na vas utjecale Ovitrelle (one koje su ih primale)? Ja sam zadnji put imala sve simptome trudnoće, a budući da to nije bio slučaj puno toga pripisujem upravo njima.

----------


## magnolija13

Evo i mene po prvi put...pročitala sam vaše odgovore, ali mi je i dalje enigma što je to štoperica?? Može li mi netko pojasniti..od srijede krećem na ultrazvuk kako bi pratili hoće li napokon neki folikul narasti ili...
koliko često ću morati na uzv?
Hvala na odgovorima unaprijed. :Smile:

----------


## phiphy

Na UZV ćeš, u pravilu, morati svaki drugi dan od 8. dc. Kako folikul bude rastao, tako će te za dalje upućivati dr. Ne znam u kojoj si bolnici, u Rijeci je praksa, kako se dan D bliži, da te ujutro doktor pogleda UZV-om i procjeni da li će upravo taj dan biti inseminacija, ako da, partner daje spermiće i u 10 i pol počnu akcije, a ako nije spremno, dolaziš opet, vjerojatno sljedeći dan...

----------


## phiphy

Nije mi više dalo editirati poruku, pa evo nastavak - štoperica se daje kad folikulići narastu do određene veličine. Nakon štoperice očekuje se ovaulcija u sljedećih 36 - 38 sati te se planira inseminacija nekoliko sati prije isteka tog roka.

----------


## maca papucarica

Štoperica je injekcija hcg hormona koja imitira prirodni lh skok koji prethodi ovulacija,  potiče sazrijevanje jajne/ih stanica i njihovo pravovremeno otpuštanje (što je bitno radi tempiranja postupaka).

----------


## magnolija13

Hvala puno..sad napokon znam :Wink: )
nestrpljiva sam i ne mogu dočekati sutra prvi uzv...inače u Petrovoj sam :Wink: )

Znači da bi početkom drugog tjedna mogla dobiti štopericu :Wink: ) :Very Happy:

----------


## crna ovca

Odlucih se i ja pridruziti ovom topicu posto se i ja spremam za prvu inseminaciju. Moj ginic me odmah stavio na Klomifen 1x2tbl. U subotu 7 dc je prvi UZV. inace on meni radi UZV OD 7 dc svaki dan dok folikuli ne narastu na cca od 17 do 20mm, onda mi da stopericu. Do sada sam dobivala Decapeptyl, ali sjecam se da mi je ranije rekao da se za inseminaciju daje stoperica hcg-a. Pozzz svima

----------


## magnolija13

još jedno pitanjce....da li trebam nakon inseminacije ostati doma do dolaska M.? vidim da neki ostaju neki ne, pa ne znam koji je uvjet :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Mislim da ne moraš, osim ako radiš neki fizički naporan posao.
By the way, nisam pisala i ovdje jer sam pisala na svim drugim temama  :Grin: , moj 2. Aih je urodio pozitivnom betom koja je nažalost danas počela padati, ali nešto se ipak oplodilo i uhvatilo, makar na kratko.

----------


## ja051

Drage cure, pisala sam pre nekih petnaestak dana cekajuci na svoju prvu inseminaciju i evo mog slucaja......kasni meni nekih dva dana i kupim ja test....uradim i sacekam koji min te ugledam jako blijedu drugu crticu koja je posle 10 min postala crvena crtica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , u utorak idem na prvu kontrolu da mi potvrde trudnocu... ja jos ne mogu vjerovati...zato drage moje glavu gore i docice sigurno...javim sta je bilo...zelim vam svima puno srece

----------


## dagnja

Maco, žao mi je što je beta počela padati, ali dobro je znati da ima nekih pomaka. Želim ti da nastaviš istim putem, ali da se idući put zadrži. Jesi imala kakvih simptoma ta dva puta?

----------


## magnolija13

ne radim fizički naporan, ali radim stresan posao....u petak opet idem na uzv pa ću pitati doktora, jer naime, nisam još nikome ništa na poslu rekla :Saint: 
zato i pitam, jer bi ih trebala pripremiti :Wink:

----------


## crna ovca

Ovo je pitanje za cure koje su ostale trudne na AIH. Jeste li osjetili neku promjenu prije vadjenja bete? I prepisuje li se obavezno progesteron?

----------


## maca papucarica

*Dagnja*, jedina razlika između simptoma 1. i 2. Aih je da su me nakon ovog drugog (.)(.) počele lagano boluckati tek 2 dana prije bete, a u 1. i u ciljanima bi bolile već od štoperice. Zašto me ovaj put nisu bolile od štoperice i utrića, stvarno ne znam... 
I trbuh mi je bio malo napuhan i smetale su mi i guma na trenirci i pasica na hlačama iako nije bio toliko napuhan da su mi bile tijesne, nego mi baš smetalo. To sam primjetila kad sam se vozila na vađenje bete, ostalo je došlo par dana kasnije (lagana glavobolja, mučnine u podne i nenormalno napuhivanje i podrigivanje,  bez obzira što pojela), ali i netragom nestalo sa padom bete.
*Ja051*  :Klap:  za plusić, želim ti školsku T

----------


## crna ovca

Maco, jesu li ti rekli da miras mirovati?

----------


## crna ovca

E da, kazu li vam kakvi su bili spermiji od dragog? MM je napravio samo jedan s-gram prije malo vise od godinu dana.  Je li postupak davanja isti kao i za s-gram? Mislim,ono, apstinencija  najmanje 4 dana prije?

----------


## dagnja

Ja051 čestitam na plusu, sretno i dalje.
Maco hvala na odgovoru! Meni je zanimalo budući da sam i ja prva dva puta imala nenormalno puno simptoma, ali sam ih tek u drugom pokušaju pripisala štoperici jer su mi se javili isti dan nakon inseminacije i nije bilo logično da bi tako rano došli zbog trudnoće, a u konačnici nisam ni bila trudna. Zato se pitam kako bi bilo ili će biti ako ili kada ostanem trudna.
Magnolija, ja sam radila svaki put nakon inseminacije, a imam isto poprilično naporan posao. Mislim da je stvar u tome kako se ti osjećaš, meni rad pomaže da ne mislim toliko na to pa mi i vrijeme brzo prođe, a i nisam osjetila potrebu da mirujem. Čak su mi i doktori rekli da nastavim sve kao i obično: i aktivnosti, posao, sport, sve...Pa eto, ali ne mogu tvrditi da mi nije naškodilo budući da još uvijek nisam vidjela plus na testu. :Sad:

----------


## dagnja

Inače, moja prijateljica je nedavno ostala trudna nakon 2 AIH, nakon dvije godine borbe i ciljanih odnosa, tako da ima nade za sve. :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Ovčice*, postupak davanja sjemena je isti kao i kod spermiograma, mi smo dobili nalaz sp prije i nakon obrade ejakulata, onako detaljan. Mirovanje mi je dr napisao na povijesti bolesti, ali mislim da je to u svrhu ako hoćeš tražiti bolovanje, nije mi ga spominjao, tako da sam se ja ponašala normalno samo bez dizanja jako teških stvari.

----------


## tina2701

> Ovo je pitanje za cure koje su ostale trudne na AIH. Jeste li osjetili neku promjenu prije vadjenja bete? I prepisuje li se obavezno progesteron?


..mene su jako cice boljele..smatao mi je i grudnjak čak..od ostalih simptoma ništa...i to me počelo boljeti na 12 dpo...a tad sam naveliko već znala da sam trudna pošto mi je test na 9 dpo bio pozitivan ..i utrogestan uzi,mala 3x2 skroz do sada.... (12+4)



> E da, kazu li vam kakvi su bili spermiji od dragog? MM je napravio samo jedan s-gram prije malo vise od godinu dana.  Je li postupak davanja isti kao i za s-gram? Mislim,ono, apstinencija  najmanje 4 dana prije?


..mi smo se keksnuli na dan štoperice..tak da je bilo točno 36 h  :Smile:  (spermio normo)

----------


## crna ovca

A koliko nakon stoperice se ide na postupak i koliko on uopce traje? Mislim s obradom sjemena??

----------


## tina2701

> A koliko nakon stoperice se ide na postupak i koliko on uopce traje? Mislim s obradom sjemena??


nakon 36 h od štoperice...

obrada sjemena...nekih 45 minuta mislim...a postupak traje 5 minuta...

----------


## nea0902

Ja nisam imala nikakvih simptoma a betu sam vadila 21 dpo jer mi je test 13 dan bio negativan. Apsolutno nikakvih simptoma ... ali tako mi je bilo i s neuspjelim postupcima prije. Jdino što mi se spavalo (vjerojatno od utrogestana) i češće sam morala piškiti (mjehur mi inaće nije neki reprezentativni).
Što se s-grama tiće - mi smo nalaz dobili pred inseminaciju. Sam postupak inseminacije traje jedno pola sata - 45 min (s ležanjem poslje AIH), dok obrada S traje jedno sat vremena.
Cure od srca vam želim uspješne inseminacije  :Smile:

----------


## crna ovca

O pa mora se poslije i lezati?

----------


## crna ovca

> nakon 36 h od štoperice...
> 
> obrada sjemena...nekih 45 minuta mislim...a postupak traje 5 minuta...


A sta ako tih 36 sati pada na noc?!?
Oprostite na mojim mozda glupim pitanjima.

----------


## dagnja

Crna ovca, ne znam kako je bilo drugim curama, ali ja kada sam bila na zadnjoj folikumetriji kada mi je određeno da je folikul dovoljno velik i da trebam primiti štopericu, prvo se dogovorimo kada će biti inseminacija, znači kažu tipa dođi u ponedjeljak u 12 i onda od tog vremena odrede 36h ranije kada moram primiti štopericu. Može se zbog toga dogoditi da štopericu moram uzeti u 2 u noći ili pola 6 ujutro kako mi je bilo zadnja dva puta, ali to nije nikakav problem. Nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## matahari

štopericu dobiješ (uglavnom) oko 22-23 h, tako da 36 h bude uvijek u jutro!





> A sta ako tih 36 sati pada na noc?!?
> Oprostite na mojim mozda glupim pitanjima.

----------


## nea0902

ma samo pola sata tamo odmiruješ malo  :Smile:

----------


## crna ovca

> Može se zbog toga dogoditi da štopericu moram uzeti u 2 u noći ili pola 6 ujutro kako mi je bilo zadnja dva puta, ali to nije nikakav problem. Nadam se da sam pomogla.


dagnjice, sta si ti sama sebi morala dati stopericu?

----------


## dagnja

Da, ja sama sebi uvijek dajem štopericu, ali ja nisam u MPO u Hr.i vidim da ima neki razlika, ali mislim da je u principu istu. Ja nakon same inseminacije ležim 10-15 minuta.

----------


## tina2701

> A sta ako tih 36 sati pada na noc?!?
> Oprostite na mojim mozda glupim pitanjima.


ja sam štopericu dobijala u 22 h i onda mi je padala ujutro insminacija...



> dagnjice, sta si ti sama sebi morala dati stopericu?


..i ja sam sama sebi davala...to uopće nije problem...i sad se pikam svaki dan heparinom..već mi prešlo u naviku  :Laughing:

----------


## dagnja

Potpisujem Tinu, nije nikakav problem dati si štopericu, ja je ni ne osjetim.

----------


## misekica2011

cure kolika je cijena inseminacije u privatnim klinikama u Zg?

----------


## crna ovca

> cure kolika je cijena inseminacije u privatnim klinikama u Zg?


IVF CENTAR, dr. Lucinger cca 2000 kn. Uz to da ja UZV i folikulometriju radim privatno kod svog ginosa.

----------


## maca papucarica

Skupo, kod mene je 1000 kn zajedno sa folikulometrijama. Al samo neka bude uspješno, pa onda neka košta koliko košta!

----------


## crna ovca

> Skupo, kod mene je 1000 kn zajedno sa folikulometrijama. Al samo neka bude uspješno, pa onda neka košta koliko košta!


A gdje si ti maco?

----------


## dagnja

Cure kada najranije radite test nakon inseminacije? Meni su rekli ne prije 14-og dana zbog štoperice. No do sada nisam ni dočekala 14.dan jer bi prije toga već procurila. :Sad:

----------


## nea0902

> A gdje si ti maco?


Mislim u Cita u Splitu ... tamo sam i ja bila.
Dagnja 14. dan od AIH  :Smile:  Nadam se da će ovi put biti uspješan.

----------


## crna ovca

> Mislim u Cita u Splitu ... tamo sam i ja bila.
> Dagnja 14. dan od AIH  Nadam se da će ovi put biti uspješan.


Ne mogu vjerovati da je razlika 1000 kuna izmedju privatnih klinika?!

----------


## nea0902

a što reći ... ali je istina - kako je maca navela to je točna cijena.

----------


## BillieJean

evo da se i ja malo javim - mm i ja u ned idemo na prvi AIH u prirodnom ciklusu, samo cu danas stopericu dobit.....nadam se da ce biti prvi i jedini  :Wink:

----------


## dagnja

> Dagnja 14. dan od AIH  Nadam se da će ovi put biti uspješan.


Znači ništa prije 14-og dana, i mislila sam si, ali rekoh da provjerim. :Smile:  Mrzim ta dva tjedna iščekivanja, ali vjerujem da nisam jedina. Hvala ti, i ja se nadam da će ovaj put biti uspješno!

----------


## dagnja

BillieJean, sretno, nadam se da će ti prvi put biti dobitni! :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

*Sretno cure.....*

----------


## nea0902

Ja sam napravila 13. dan navecer (u ponoc konkretno  :Smile:  ) pa je bio test negativan a kao sto mozes vidjeti iz mog potpisa, na moju neopisivu sreću, test se pokazao kao pogresno negativan  :Grin:

----------


## dagnja

Nea, čestitam i drago mi je što je u tvom slučaju negativan test bio u krivu. :Smile:  Jesi li radila još koji test kasnije ili si išla vaditi betu? Kada?

----------


## nea0902

Jesam 20., pa 21. pa 22. dpo jer nisam virovala pozitivnim testovima te sam 22. vadila i betu  :Smile:

----------


## dagnja

Hehe, kužim te, ali glavno da su bili pozitivni i tvoja beta dobra. :Very Happy:

----------


## crna ovca

UPDATE!

Danas prva FM. U oba jajnika veselo. 6 folikula, iako ce od tih izrasti jedan do dva. Endo naravno pretanak 5,7 cm. U desnom jajniku najdominantniji folikul je oko 15,6mm, a u lijevom cca 13mm. 

Jedem ananas i ciklu sve u sestnaest, pa cemo vidjeti. Nije mi ginos nista spominjao kada bi mogla biti stoperica... Sutra idem ponovo poslijepodne pa cemo vidjeti sto smo skuhali...

----------


## crna ovca

> evo da se i ja malo javim - mm i ja u ned idemo na prvi AIH u prirodnom ciklusu, samo cu danas stopericu dobit.....nadam se da ce biti prvi i jedini


Billie, kako je proslo sve danas?? Sto detaljnije to bolje.  :Wink:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Ovčice*, to je lijepi i veliki dom folikulić za 8 dc, bit će to rana inseminacija (po dc mislim). Nemoj se začuditi ako već sutra ili prekosutra bude štoperica. Želim ti puuuno sreće, da bude prva i zadnja inseminacija!

----------


## tina2701

> UPDATE!
> 
> Danas prva FM. U oba jajnika veselo. 6 folikula, iako ce od tih izrasti jedan do dva. Endo naravno pretanak 5,7 cm. U desnom jajniku najdominantniji folikul je oko 15,6mm, a u lijevom cca 13mm. 
> 
> Jedem ananas i ciklu sve u sestnaest, pa cemo vidjeti. Nije mi ginos nista spominjao kada bi mogla biti stoperica... Sutra idem ponovo poslijepodne pa cemo vidjeti sto smo skuhali...


MA NIJE TO PRETANAK ENDOMETRIJ..OKO 7-8 CM KAŽU DA JE OPTIMALNO ZA IMPLANTACIJU..A DO TVOJE OVULACIJE ĆE BITI TOLIKO... (sorry na capslock-u)..meni je u ovom ciklusu bio jako tanak endometrij pa sam ostala trudna...

..a čitala sam na nekoj stranoj stranici da endometrij čak možda i nema veze sa implantacijom..jer se onda nebi događale i trudnoće u jajovodima..pa sad..o tome se da malo razmišljati...to je kao ono..šta je bilo prije - jaje ili kokoš...

----------


## maca papucarica

Milimetri, endometrij se mjeri u milimetrima,  za nove cure, da ih ne zbuni (znam da je bio lapsus  :Smile: )

----------


## tina2701

> Milimetri, endometrij se mjeri u milimetrima,  za nove cure, da ih ne zbuni (znam da je bio lapsus )


da..naravno...zeznula sam u tipkanju a da nisam primjetila  :Embarassed:

----------


## BillieJean

dagnja, hvala na podršci  :Smile: 

crna ovca, i ostali, naravno, koje zanima, evo izvješća s mog prvog AIH-a: radili smo u Vg, dr T....i sve je super prošlo, tj nije bilo uopće bolno.....preporučili nam keksić na večer i sutradan.....međutim, stvari su se malo okrenule u popodnevnim satima - počeli strašni grčevi, ono, svaki pokret me bolio, hodala pogrbljeno....ne kužim :/ da li se to ikome dogodilo?? Danas je ok.....e da, al sam još jučer i temperaturu dobila (38,6)....doduše, ulovila me i prehlada, ali nije to tak strašna prehlada pa mi palo i to na pamet da je i to možda bilo povezano s AIH-om....malo sam guglala pa sam našla ovo: "U blaze komplikacije spadaju bolovi (grcenje materice), mucnina, povracanje i povisena temperatura." Tako da to valjda ne bi trebalo bit zabrinjavajuće.....Dobila utriće (3x1 oralno) i sad čekanje....

----------


## maca papucarica

*BillieJean*  :Klap:  za uspješno obavljen aih, želim ti mirno čekanje bete. Za grčeve ne brini, normalno je, ja sam ih imala nakon 2. aih-a, a temperatura, ne znam, možda od kombinacije!?
Sretno!

----------


## BillieJean

maca papucarica, hvala  :Smile: 
bitno da su prošli grčevi i temperatura pala....sad se fokusiramo na čekanje bete....ma i to će brzo proć.....javim rezultate

----------


## dagnja

BillieJean, sretno s iščekivanjem - da ti vrijeme brzo prođe i da ti testovi pokažu željno očekivan odgovor. :Wink:  Ja nikada nisam imala tako visoku temperaturu nakon inesminacije, ali grčevi su mi normalni dio istoga. Mislim da sam tek kroz ove postupke otkrila nove raspone i vrste boli u trbuhu iako nemam pojma što koja znači. Nadam se da će tvoji signali ili izostanak istih značiti upravo pogodak. Meni vrijeme sporo prolazi, ovaj put s najmanje simptoma ikada, ali mi je nekako baš zbog toga psihički lakše, iako....

----------


## BillieJean

Dagnja, ti si isto u iščekivanju bete? Kad vadis? Gdje si bila na inseminaciji? Sretno!!  :Smile:

----------


## dagnja

Hvala! Jesam, u iščekivanju i strahu od iste. :Smile:  Danas mi je 10 dan nakon inseminacije, u subotu mogu napraviti test i onda idući tjedan nekada vaditi betu. Nisam u postupku u Hr.

----------


## crna ovca

UPDATE!

Ja sam jako nesretna. Jucer stanje jos gore endo jos uvijek preranak 5,9mm(sorkac na lapsuzu). Jedan folikul vec 17,5mm. Od ostalih pet jedan je najveci 13,4mm, ostali su oko 11 mm. Ali sad citam postove i malo ste me utjesili da situacija i nije tako losa kako ja mislim.

Medjutim, najgora stvar od svega je sto me moj ginos pitao: A mi idemo na inseminaciju??? Ja zaprepastena, zamracila! WTF!!! Tako da mi je rekao da danas dodjem sa svim nalazima pa cemo se dogovoriti sa Zagrebom.

----------


## dagnja

Crna ovco, ne daj se obeshrabriti. I moj edometrij je prvi put bio oko 5 mm, ali kao što su i cure rekle i ja sam čitala da to nije od presudne važnosti. Naime, moja najbolja prijateljica je sada trudna iz drugog AIH pokušaja, a endometrij joj je svaki put bio malo deblji od 5 mm. Drugo ne kužim što je problem s folikulima. Mislim ovaj najveći ti je već blizu željene velićine za inseminaciju. Ja nikada nisam imala više folikula iako sam zadnji put primala hormonsku terapiju. Nekada se jednostavno dogodi da se ostali sporije razvijaju, a i jedan dobar može biti dobitni. Ne znam zašto je tvoj doktor skeptičan.

----------


## crna ovca

UPDATE!

Evo curke moje stanje se popravilo. :- D     
AIH ce vjerojatno biti u petak. Imati cemo 1 do 3 folikula. Danas je jedan 16,4 mm (jucer je malo previse izmjerio?!?!?), jedan je 14,3mm, a jedan cca 13 mm. Prezderavanje ananasom i ciklom jucer je urodilo plodom i endo je danas 7,8 mm.  Iako ginos jos uvijek vice da je endo pretanak. Trebam jos doci sutra na UZV i na detaljan dogovor. Dr. L je dao zeleno svijetlo i to je to!  Pozzzzzz

----------


## nea0902

Ovčice ... vibram do neba za uspješnu AIH!

----------


## BillieJean

dagnja, drzim fige za pozitivan testic, a onda i betu (btw - mislim da ja necu ni radit test, strpit cu se do bete, to je valjda ok?? nekako mi se čini pouzdanije pa da se ne bi bespotrebno možda razočarala)

crna ovca, drzim fige da sve dobro prodje, da se endić još zadeblja, a onda naravno i za poz betu  :Smile:  a koji ti je danas dc (i koji uzv po redu)? Meni je, recimo, endić 8. dc bio samo 5mm, a onda se 14. dc zadebljao na 11mm (taj dan sam dobila i štopericu).....al isto sam negdje pročitala da debljina endometrija nije od presudne važnosti, tako da se nemoj obeshrabrit, a 7,8mm se meni čini sasvim ok  :Smile:  javi kako je prošao AIH

----------


## crna ovca

Danas  mi je 10 DC i 3 UZV.

Koju ste vi dobile stopericu? Meni je prepisao Ovitrelle i poslije toga Utrogestan 3x2.

----------


## dagnja

I ja sam uvijek do sada dobivala Ovitrelle, poslije ništa.

----------


## dagnja

BillieJean, mislim da je tvoja odluka da ne radiš test nego čekaš betu ok, ako možeš izdržati. Meni 14-i dan pada na subotu, a budući da sam već sada nestrpljiva mislim da ću ipak prvo raditi test, a onda vidjeti za betu.

----------


## crna ovca

> BillieJean, mislim da je tvoja odluka da ne radiš test nego čekaš betu ok, ako možeš izdržati. Meni 14-i dan pada na subotu, a budući da sam već sada nestrpljiva mislim da ću ipak prvo raditi test, a onda vidjeti za betu.


dagnjina, vibram za veliki plusic!!!! A nije li trajanje Ovitrella 15 dana, pa test moze biti lazno pozitivan, jer je Ovitrelle hcg?!?

----------


## dagnja

Hvala, ovco! Meni su u klinici rekli nakon 14 dana, a i pročitala sam negdje da bi nakon 14 dana trebalo prestati djelovanje.

----------


## BillieJean

ja sam dobila štopericu brevactid....

ah, to ja sad kazem kao strpit cu se do vađenja bete, a prošlo je tek 2 dana - vidjet ćemo za desetak dana dal ću biti tako strpljiva  :Wink: 

a od ovih utrića, osim što mi se spava, al ja se osjećam i polupijano - evo jedan sam popila baš prije sat vremena i totalno sam omamljena :D

----------


## maca papucarica

*Ovčice*, štoperici treba 5-8 dana da se očisti iz organizma. By the way, jako mi je drago da je update puno bolji nego jučer. Za endo mislim da tvoj gin nepotrebno paničari, i onaj jučer i danas su nebeski dobri za klomifenski ciklus!
*BillieJean*, a zašto ne koristiš utriće vaginalno? Na taj način imaju puno manje nuspojava, a po nekim dr-ima brže i bolje djelovanje.
Što se tiče dileme testirati se/čakati betu, ja sam jako nestrpljiva pa uvijek pišnem koji testić prije bete (blažen bio ebay), ali obzirom da im ne vjerujem više od 50 % i dalje se nadam do bete  :Grin:

----------


## dagnja

Maco kažeš 5 do 8 dana da izađe iz tijela. Bi li to značilo, onako hipotetski, da ako 10 dana test pokaže slabu drugu crticu da nije od štoperice nego od moguće trudnoće?

----------


## dagnja

Krivo sam rekla, 12. dan od štoperice, pozitivan test. Može li ipak biti od štoperice ili je ipak nešto na putu? :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Dagnja*, mislim da je u nekom minimalnom postotku slučajeva moguće da test bude pozitivan 10 dana nakon štoperice od štoperice (za svako pravilo postoji iznimka, pa tako vjerojatno postoje situacije i organizmi kod kojih se hcg jako sporo izlučuje iz organizma), ali u principu već 9, 10 dan ako je plus, od trudnoće je, a ne od štoperice, jer je i taj eventualni zaostatak hcg -a od injekcije toliko mali da test neće reagirati na tu količinu. Meni je bila blijeda crtica tek na betu 100, 4 dana prije toga - .

----------


## dagnja

Ok, onda s nekim strahom i rezervom počinjem gajiti nadu da je to to, ali ispravila sam se jer je skoro 12. dan od štoperice, tj. 10 od inseminacije pa...onda prema tome što tvrdiš nema šanse da je od štoperice. P.s. Blijeda je, ali bio je i večernji urin.

----------


## dagnja

Toliko o strpljivosti. Mislim da vam ne moram objašnjavati koliko je nemam. :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Cure, oprostite na upadu. Svratite malo i na ovu stranicu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/69967-n...IZMJENU-ZAKONA

Sretno svima!

----------


## crna ovca

dagnja, mozda da procackas na intetnetu koliko je dugo djelovanje tvoje stoperice... 

Pravilo je da i blijeda crtica znaci trudnocu, stoga vibram iz sveg srca da je to ono pravo!!! 10 dana poslije AIH je mozda prerano, ali ja bih ponovila test za dva dana, mislum da ces onda dobiti priblizno stanje stvari.

----------


## crna ovca

> a od ovih utrića, osim što mi se spava, al ja se osjećam i polupijano - evo jedan sam popila baš prije sat vremena i totalno sam omamljena :D


Billie, ja uvijek stavljam utrice vaginalno, jer imam strasne nuspojave kada ih popijem. Pospanost, umor, vrtoglavica i sl. Potpisujem macu papucaricu, jer su i meni rekli da utrici imaju bolje djelovanje kada se stavljaju direktno u rodnicu.

----------


## crna ovca

> *Ovčice*Za endo mislim da tvoj gin nepotrebno paničari, i onaj jučer i danas su nebeski dobri za klomifenski ciklus!


I ja SADA mislim da bespotrebno panicari jer endo dostize normalnu prosjecnu debljinu. Hvala ti na rijecima utjehe. Ti me nekako uvijek pogodis u sridu, mora da dijelimo neku vibru u svemiru. Hehe

Trenutno jedem opet ananas i mogu vam reci da mi se pomalo vec gadi.

----------


## dagnja

I meni se učinilo prerano i nisam mislila raditi testove prije subote, ali sjedila s mm sinoć i pričali tako o svemu i reko ajde da probam: ako je negativan prerano je pa ima još vremena, a ako bude pozitivan ne mora ništa značiti zbog štoperice. Na koncu nisam se ničemu nadala jer je bilo navečer i s najjeftinijim testom. Danas sam ponovila, još je vidljivija crta nego jučer, a danas je 13. dan od štoperice. Ne znam je li 11. dan od postupka prerano i hoću li se strašno razočarati ako to nije to...Ali napravit ću test sutra pa ako bude pozitivan naručit ću se za betu. Hvala vam svima, puno mi je lakše kada mogu s vama ovo sve dijeliti. I sretno vam svima da što prije bude što više pozitivnih testova i velikih beta!

----------


## dagnja

Ono što sam uspjela naći za Ovitrelle na netu je da najčešće ode iz organizma za oko 8-10 dana, ali može ostati i do 14 dana, ne više. Dakle, ne smijem se još početi veseliti. Čekanje se nastavlja...

----------


## vrtirepka

Jučer obavljena inseminacija u prir.ciklusu,od danas sam počela s utrićima..
Od primanja Ovitrelle imam mučninu koja traje i dalje,jel to normalno??
Svim curama  sretno u postupcima ili isčekivanju bete...

----------


## maca papucarica

*Dagnja*, možeš se početi veseliti jer i da ti je test pozitivan od Ovitrelle, ne bi crtica tamnila nego blijedila! Ženo, trudna si!  Čestitam i želim ti veeeeliku betu i školsku trudnoću! 
*Ovčice*  :Wink:

----------


## crna ovca

dagnja, smijes se malo nadati! Ja iman feeling da si T. Uf koje iscekivanje, da je samo moguce prespavati dva, tri dana!!!

----------


## BillieJean

> Billie, ja uvijek stavljam utrice vaginalno, jer imam strasne nuspojave kada ih popijem. Pospanost, umor, vrtoglavica i sl. Potpisujem macu papucaricu, jer su i meni rekli da utrici imaju bolje djelovanje kada se stavljaju direktno u rodnicu.


Ne znam, meni su rekli da ih pijem oralno pa sam ih samo poslušala. Vidjet ću još danas-sutra kako će mi biti (jer mi se čini da se već polako privikavam), a ako mi ne bude dobro, zvać ću ih da vidim što će mi reći. Bar sam u tom stanju omamljenosti nekako smirena i sve je "lako ćemo" :D

----------


## BillieJean

*Dagnja*, to je tako lijepo čuti, stvarno se nadam da si trudna  :Very Happy:

----------


## dagnja

Cure hvala vam svima. Zadržavam dozu skepse i opereza, ali počinjem se veseliti. Sjetila sam se jutros da sam u prošlom ciklusu u kojem nisam ostala trudna isto napravila test 9.dan od inseminacije da vidim hoće li što pokazati jer sam isto očekivala plus od štoperice, ali tada je već bio negativan. Stvarno se nadam da je to to i da ćete sve mojim stopama. :Smile:  Uh, da kada bi se barem moglo prespavati par dana.

----------


## tonka86

Drage moje,meni ovaj mjesec prvi aih,danas 8dc folikul 13mm ....koji dan vama daju stopericu, koliki folikul treba biti?
Dagnja cestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## dagnja

Tonka, foliku mora biti ojo 16-22mm,ali ja obično dobijem štopericu kada je na 18 mm. Sretno sa svime. Nemoj mi još čestitati, čekamo da beta potvrdi ili opovrgne ove testove.

----------


## dagnja

Vrtirepka, meni nikada nine bill muka od Ovitrelle. Imala sam brdo lažnih simptoma trudnoće u prošlom ciklusu, ali ne i mučninu.

----------


## BillieJean

*tonka86*, to mi se čini dobar folikul  :Smile:  Meni je 8dc bio 10, a 14dc 19mm i tada sam dobila stopericu (inače su mi malo duži ciklusi - 32 dana). Znači i ti si u prirodnom ciklusu? A vidim da nam je i dijagnoza ista. Držim fige, apdejtaj nas. Gdje ideš?

----------


## tonka86

Nisam u prirodnom,pijem klomifene od 2-6dc vjerojatno idu na sigurno,kao podrska zutom tijelu i nesto tako. Iako ja ne vidim smisao nikakav u tim klomifenima s obzirom da u prirodnom ciklusu imam uvik 1 folikul.  Trenutno sam u postupku u kbc firule u splitu

----------


## magnolija13

drage cure, bila sam na svojoj prvoj inseminaciji. Naravnop puna sam pitanja... :Wink:  
zanima me da li ste vi ostale doma nakon inseminacije ili ste se vratile na posao..moj posao je jako stresan i ne želim uništiti šanse zbog stresa. Na nalazu mi šiše da preporučaju mirovanje, 
da li je i vama tako pisalo?

----------


## BillieJean

*magnolija13*, dobrodošla u klub prvih AIH-ovaca  :Wink:  i tebi držim fige za pozitivnu betu  :Smile:  
ja sam ostala 2 dana doma, al samo zato što sam se i prehladila, a i bolio me trbuh na dan AIH-a, inače bi išla raditi. Meni su rekli sve po starom i ne piše mi ni mirovanje. A pod stresom sam radi nekih drugih stvari, ne radi posla, ali nekako vjerujem da to neće utjecati na ishod. A negdje sam čak i pročitala da je provedeno neko istraživanje da stres nema utjecaja na uspješnost (doduše IVF-a, al onda tako valjda i AIH-a) pa se ja toga držim  :Wink:  Najbolje da sama procijeniš da li ti je bolje ostati doma koji dan ili ići na posao...

----------


## crna ovca

UPDATE! 

Evo curke sve je dogovoreno. Imam dva folikula od cca 18mm i jedan od 15mm. Endo je danas 8,7 mm. Stoperica danas u 23 sata, a u petak u 8 sati moram biti u ZG. Do sada FM kod privatnika 500 kn i inekcija Ovitrelle 300 kn. Juhu!

----------


## crna ovca

> Jučer obavljena inseminacija u prir.ciklusu,od danas sam počela s utrićima..
> Od primanja Ovitrelle imam mučninu koja traje i dalje,jel to normalno??
> Svim curama  sretno u postupcima ili isčekivanju bete...


Ovitrelle je hcg, a hcg je taj koji u trudnoci izaziva mucninu, pa je mozda to poveznica. Trebalo bi ti biti bolje kako slabi inekcija i koncentracija hcg-a.

----------


## crna ovca

> Nisam u prirodnom,pijem klomifene od 2-6dc vjerojatno idu na sigurno,kao podrska zutom tijelu i nesto tako. Iako ja ne vidim smisao nikakav u tim klomifenima s obzirom da u prirodnom ciklusu imam uvik 1 folikul.  Trenutno sam u postupku u kbc firule u splitu


Klomifen bi trebao stimulirati jajnike da proizvedu vise folikula, ali ja mislim da ti je doza premala, jer sam ja uvijek pila 1x2 tbl tj. 100 mg od 3 do 7 dana. Pricekaj drugi UZV mozda bude jos koji folikul, obicno se nista jos ne vidi 8 dc.

----------


## dagnja

Crna ovco, zvuči dobro. Neka ti barem jedan od tih folikula bude dobitni. Sretno u petak! 
Magnolija sretno i tebi sa čekanjem idućih 2 tjedna. Ja mislim da trebaš sama ocjeniti što je najbolje za tebe. Ja mislim da posao, stres i ostalo ne utječe na konačni ishod. Meni posao, napor, obaveze pomažu da ne mislim toliko na sve pa mi je time psihički lakše mada su mi zadnja mjeseca bila porpilično stresna od posla na dalje, nisam mirovala niti to ovdje kod mene itko preporuča. Kažu 15 minuta mirovanja nakon inseminacije i sve ostalo normalno: posao, sport, putovanja, druženje....

----------


## matahari

cure, sretno svima! 
crna ovca, gdje ideš na AIH? 






> UPDATE! 
> 
> Evo curke sve je dogovoreno. Imam dva folikula od cca 18mm i jedan od 15mm. Endo je danas 8,7 mm. Stoperica danas u 23 sata, a u petak u 8 sati moram biti u ZG. Do sada FM kod privatnika 500 kn i inekcija Ovitrelle 300 kn. Juhu!

----------


## magnolija13

drage cure, hvala na dobrodošlici i odgovoru...pitam za mirovanje jer nisam ni sama sigurna, moram uzimati 3x2 utrogestana i to me malo plaši jer sam ih već uzimala i to 1x2 i spavalo mi se full (vaginalno)..
mislim da u petak idem raditi jer sam za sada ok, osim pritiska dolje...
zapravo me muž prepao jer mi je stvarno dokazao da stres kanaliziram kroz "te" organe - mjesečnicu dobivam ranije, bolovi i sl...i ne želi da riskiram...

ma najbitnije je da ova dva tjedna prođu što brže i da dobijem najljepši Božićni poklon :Smile:

----------


## crna ovca

> cure, sretno svima! 
> crna ovca, gdje ideš na AIH?


Matahari, pripremu za postupak tj. folikulometriju je odradio moj ginos, a na postupak idem u IVF CENTAR kod dr. Lucingera.

----------


## crna ovca

UPDATE!

Jucer stiperica u 23 sata. Sada smo na cekanju do sutra ujutro. Drzire fige cure!!! Kao sto sam se vec pojadala curama na odbrojavanju, imam cak i tremu kao pred ispit! Nadam se uspjehu, iako svjesna da su sanse male...

----------


## dagnja

Crna ovco, sretno! Bit će sve super i treba se uvijek malo nadati, da nema šansi za uspjeh ne bi sve ovo radile. A inače i ja sam se svaki put osjećala kao da idem na ispit iako sam točno znala kako sve izgleda i što me čeka - to je jednostavno psihološki. Mislim na tebe sutra! Očito će biti veliki i važan dan jer i ja idem vaditi betu. :Smile:

----------


## crna ovca

dagnja, znam da ce sutra biti dobar dan! Zelim ti veliku betu!!! Jesi radila jos koji test?

----------


## BillieJean

ovcice, bit ce to sve ok i drago mi je da se nadas upsjehu, tako treba!!  :Smile:  javi kako je proslo

dagnjice, zelim ti lucky friday sa veeeeeelikom betom!!!  :Smile: 

ja se opet vratila u krevet, jer sam  :Sick:  ali nadam se da to nece negativno utjecati na ishod AIH-a, zapravo - imam cak jednu uvrnutu teoriju - ocito mi je pao imunitet.....a ako je nas problem imunolski, onda je i on sad srusen  :Grin:

----------


## dagnja

> dagnja, znam da ce sutra biti dobar dan! Zelim ti veliku betu!!! Jesi radila jos koji test?


I ja sam uvjerena da će sve dobro proći. Javi nam kako je bilo. Ja sam danas napravila treći test i definitivno se podebljala crta. Osvjestila sam i simptome, ali o tome ću za koji dan otipkati koju na ranim simptomima trudnoće. Javim što bude s betom.

----------


## dagnja

Hvala BillieJean, jako sam uzbuđena mada si ne želim to priznati i nadam se da će biti ok. Nisam baš spavala zadnje dvije noći, sumnjam da će mi ova biti išta bolja.

----------


## dagnja

> ja se opet vratila u krevet, jer sam  ali nadam se da to nece negativno utjecati na ishod AIH-a, zapravo - imam cak jednu uvrnutu teoriju - ocito mi je pao imunitet.....a ako je nas problem imunolski, onda je i on sad srusen


Pazi se i ozdravi brzo! A možda je i pad imuniteta indikator nekih većih promjena kroz koje tvoje tijelo prolazi?!  :Wink:

----------


## BillieJean

dagnja, riječi ti se pozlatile  :Wink:  al mislim da nije to, jer me pocela lovit prehlada vec i prije samog postupka.....

javi za betu, mislim na tebe  :Smile:

----------


## dagnja

Drage cure, evo stigli su moji nalazi bete. Kažu u mojoj klinici da prema njima još uvijek sam ispod standardnih vrijednosti pa će ponoviti test u ponedjeljak, a mene malo hvata panika. Dakle, 13.poslije O beta mi iznosti 60,89. Dakle nije nešto visoka, ali koliko vidim po prosječnim vrijednostima iz tablica je ok mada oni tvrde da baš i nije. Brinem se što će biti iako znam da ništa nije u mojoj moći i da će ići onim putem kojim je predodređeno. Što vi mislite?

----------


## fisica

Beta je odlična za 13. dan nakon ovulacije. Možda su u klinici mislili da ti je 13dnt, ali ni onda nije loša beta. Za betu je samo važno da se dobro dupla. Računaj da ti u ponedjeljak treba biti minimalno 150!

----------


## BillieJean

ja bi ti čestitala, al sam zbunjena - što sad to znači, da je prerano još za veselje?? jer sve što ja znam o beti je isto iz tablica koje se mogu naći na netu i tamo stoji da prosječna vrijednost 14. dpo iznosi 48....prema tome, ja bih zakljucila da je ovo jedna vrlo dobra beta  :Undecided:  u svakom slučaju, mislim da je bolje nego da je 0.

----------


## dagnja

I ja sam se bacila na proučavanje tablica i kao i ti zaključila da bi moja beta trebala biti ok, ali me je laborantica malo isprestrašila mada nisam sigurna je li ona bila svjesna toga da smo nalaz radili 13.dan nakon inseminacije. Ne znam, ali ne mogu se ne brinuti.

----------


## BillieJean

ne daj se pokolebati, i dalje budi pozitivna.....znam da si zabrinuta, ali probaj si naci neku zanimaciju preko vikenda pa da ponedjeljak sto prije dodje i da vidis da se beta sigurno povecala  :Smile:

----------


## dagnja

BJ, nadam se da će biti sve ok u ponedjeljak. Probat ću se nekako opustiti, odmoriti preko vikenda i vidjeti što nam nosi novi tjedan. Znam da neće biti lako nemisliti na sve, ali ionako ne mogu ništa promijeniti svojim razmišljanjima. Nadam se da će mi vrijeme brzo proći i da će biti sve ok. Kako se ti osjećaš? Druge cure? Ima kakvih novosti? Ovco kako je prošlo danas?

----------


## anddu

dagnja s obzirom da je riječ o inseminaciji ja još ne bi gubila nadu. Bitno da se ona pravilno dupla. Stoga ti šaljem puno puno ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crna ovca

UPDATE!

Evo cure AIH je obavljen. Sve je proslo ok. Dr. L je zadovoljan i stalno je ponavljao kako ja super reagiram na Klomifen. 

Prvo je napravio UZV i rekao da je jedan folikul(zamislite onaj manji u lijevom jajniku?!?) taman puknuo, a ovaj u desnom samo sto nije. Debljina endometrija je odlicna! (nije rekao debljinu) Preporucio je hopsanje jos jednom danas i sutra. Sam postupak je bio bezbolan. Osjetila sam samo pritisak kada je ubrizgao spermije. Ostala sam lezati jos pola sata uzdignute zdjelice i to  je to. Prepisao mi je od nedjelje utrogestan 3x1. Betu vaditi na Badnjak?!? Ne znam kako cu to izvesti, ali valjda se to moze.

Prvo sto mi je rekao nakon postupka je da je uspjesnost AIH vrlo mala i da ne stavljamo sve nade na to. Ne moram mirovati i mogu sve normalno raditi kao i prije.

To zadovoljstvo nas je kostalo: Klomifen 30 kn, FM 500 kn, Ovitrelle inekcija 300 kn, postupak inseminacije 2000 kn(IVF CENTAR) i put u ZG i natrag 400 kn. Konacan pozitivan rezultat NEPROCJENJIVO!

----------


## crna ovca

> Drage cure, evo stigli su moji nalazi bete. Kažu u mojoj klinici da prema njima još uvijek sam ispod standardnih vrijednosti pa će ponoviti test u ponedjeljak, a mene malo hvata panika. Dakle, 13.poslije O beta mi iznosti 60,89. Dakle nije nešto visoka, ali koliko vidim po prosječnim vrijednostima iz tablica je ok mada oni tvrde da baš i nije. Brinem se što će biti iako znam da ništa nije u mojoj moći i da će ići onim putem kojim je predodređeno. Što vi mislite?


dagnjice, ja cu ti cestitati. Mislim da je ta beta ok. Drzim fige za ponedjeljak!!

----------


## dagnja

> Konacan pozitivan rezultat NEPROCJENJIVO!


Upravo tako, nema te cijene kojom ne bi platile ono čemu se sve nadamo. Sretno ovco i neka te za Badnjak dočeka najljepši dar!

----------


## dagnja

> dagnjice, ja cu ti cestitati. Mislim da je ta beta ok. Drzim fige za ponedjeljak!!


Hvala, nakon višesatnog piljenja u beta tablice, razgovore s osobama od "povjerenja" i malo tipkanja ovdje, smirila sam se.  :Smile:  Nadam se poduplanoj beti u ponedjeljak da odbacimo svake sumnje.

----------


## dagnja

Hvala fisice na potpori. I ja mislim da se ona zabunila jer inače cure koje su ovdje u postupku AIH ne vade bete, tj. vade bete samo onima iz IVF-a, ali ja sam tražila jer me je zanimalo. Zato je nešto spomenula da je prema njima beta manja od 100 u IVF-u u "sivoj zoni", tj. nije još sigurno da je to to, ali mene tješi da je tek 13-i dan i da bi po nekim prosječnim vrijednostima bila ok. NO, neka se podupla u ponedjeljak pa će mi srce biti na mjestu. :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

...ma sve to zavisi kad je bila implantacija i kad se beta počela lučit u organizam...

...prvi put kad sam imala spontani pozitivan test sam imala na 12 dc...a na 15 dc ß je bila 134 ,nije se uduplala...17 dc bila je 150 i onda 21 dc 473 -7 tt prokrvarila...

...sad drugi put pozitivan test imala na 9 dpo...i na 16 dpo beta bila 407 a na 18 dpo 724...

...sad sam 13+5 tt i rastemo...

stoga..ima nade za betu... :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

*dagnja*, i ja cu ti cestitati, jer koliko sam uspjela shvatiti, u IVF-u beta bude veca pa su ti zato rekli da kao nisu prezadovoljni? super da su te cure malo utjesile (ja eto, nemam iskustva pa nisam mogla), sad ces mirnije provesti vikend  :Smile:  dobro je to znati, kad cu i sama ic vaditi, jer bi isto bila zbunjena....

*crna ovca*, super da nije bolilo i da je sve ok proslo, zelim ti mirno cekanje bete i najljepsi poklon za bozic  :Smile:

----------


## magnolija13

Kada bi barem vrijeme brže prolazilo...još 11 dana do bete..uh....
koliko god svi govorili da je kod inseminacije postotak uspješnosti mali, ja se stvarno nadam..jako jako.....

pritisak mi je svugdje..leža, trbuh..pomalo sve bolucka...utrogestan 3x2 i čak mi se ni ne spava....

samo da uspije.... :Heart:

----------


## magnolija13

Drage cure, imam jedno pitanje...Da li je normalno da me rasturaju križa da ne mogu sjediti? Na poslu sam i sve si mislim da li mi je to pametno....pritisak sa prednje strane je pretpostavljam normalna pojava od Utrogestana...

Hvala.

----------


## crna ovca

I ja imam pritisak naprijed. I zadnjih par dana sam, da izvinete, napuhana i imam vjetrove, malo sam gassy!  A nisam jela grah!  :Wink:  Hehe ledja me ne bole.

----------


## crna ovca

Dagnjice, kakva je danas beta?

----------


## dagnja

Drage sve, današnja beta je 320! Postala sam to danas na brzinu i još u šoku samo na odbrojavanje. Tako da sada i ja mogu reći da sam trudnica i želim vam svima što prije da to postanete. Nadam se s vama i iščekujem velike bete. Napisat ću na ranim znakovima trudnoće što je meni od toga svega bilo.

----------


## dagnja

I željela sam vam reći da ne gubite nade. Znam da vam nekada doktori govore da ne očekujete previše, a tu su i statistike, ali mi se trudimo pobiti ih. Ako nam uzmu nade nemamo se za što boriti. Meni tijekom svih mojih postupaka ni jedan doktor ni babica nije rekao da su šanse male, uvijek su pozitivni i to mi je divno. Jer i ja sam u svoj svojoj optimističnosti padala u depresije pa da su me još i oni vraćali u realnost ne znam kako bih se odnosila prema svemu. Ovdje su i postupci nešto drugačiji. Ja sam u zadnjem bila minimalno stimulirana, a na kraju sam imala samo jedan fuliku koji je bio više nego vrijedan. :Smile:  Mi ne dobivamo utrogestan nakon postupka tako da bi neki možda rekli da su nam šanse još manje, ali eto događaju se trudnoće. I zato nemojte se predati, vjerujte da će se i vama to ostvariti. U napadu euforije, sve vas ljubim i pozdravljam!

----------


## dagnja

Ja sam u svakom postupku imala pritisak u trbuhu i bol u leđima, može biti i od štoperice jer ja nikada nisam primala utrogestan, ali može biti i od T. :Wink:

----------


## magnolija13

Dagnja@ čestitam ti...hvala ti na optimizmu jer je to jedino što nam preostaje... :Wink: 


crna ovca@ ne znam od čega je, ali si sve mislim da bi trebala uzet bolovanje, jer ne prestaje boljeti..uh....

----------


## BillieJean

Dagnjice, wow, kako je skočila beta, odlično, baš sam sretna radi tebe i čestitam ti i želim da sve dalje ide školski i bez komplikacija  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## crna ovca

> Drage sve, današnja beta je 320! Postala sam to danas na brzinu i još u šoku samo na odbrojavanje. Tako da sada i ja mogu reći da sam trudnica i želim vam svima što prije da to postanete. Nadam se s vama i iščekujem velike bete. Napisat ću na ranim znakovima trudnoće što je meni od toga svega bilo.


dagnjice, cestitam!!!! Vhou! Dosao je i tvoj trenutak!! Reci, jesi li osijetila kakve prve simptome?

----------


## dagnja

Hvala vam cure, super ste!!! :Love:  Nakon što je prvo moja najprijateljica ostala trudna iz drugog AIH i onda ja iz trećeg u svega mjesec dana ne preostaje ništa drugo nego biti pozitivan. Ja vjerujem u sve ovo i u vas i u to da ćete uskoro dočekati svoje pluseve, bete i sve što ide s time. :Yes: 
Ovco, imam brdo simptoma, najveći dio sam napisala već na prvim znacima trudnoće. Prve simptome sam osjetila negdje 8., 9. dan nakon inseminacije. Prvi simptom su bile cicke, pa mi je pao imunitet (dobila drugi herpes u mjesec dana) pa prištevi (inače imam divnu kožu) i tako malo po malo se skupilo toga. Od 12-og dana imam i mučnine i napuhana sam. I da, stezalo me u trbuhu, štrecalo, probadalo luđački na trenutke, pritiskalo i tako sve po malo...

----------


## crna ovca

Mene danas rosta jako u lijevom jajniku ili barem u tom dijelu trbuha. Mislim da je prava borba tamo dolje!

----------


## crna ovca

Niste me valjda sad napustile?

Moram prijaviti da sam umorna stalno, jede mi se meso, sto je za mene vrlo neuobičajeno?!? U stomaku imam pritisak kao kad trebam dobiti M, mozda malo slabije i ono roštanje u lijevom jajniku ne prestaje. Danas je *6* dnAIH i nije moguce da su to simptomi?!? Ja si to umišljam zar ne? :Grin:

----------


## BillieJean

Kod mene nema ništa novo, nikakvih posebnih simptoma, samo iscekivanje......ponedjeljka......

----------


## phiphy

Kod mene svi simptomi za m. Cicke k'o baloni, i pomalo bolucka u dolnjem dijelu trbuha. Znam da to ne mora ništa značiti, al' ja se baš ne nadam nekom plusiću. Na prvoj AIH, od dana AIH-a bila sam konstantno napuhana i osjećala dolje neku napetost, u ovoj turi bez toga.

----------


## dagnja

Cure, držim palčeve da su svi simptomi naznaka T. Ja sam nakon prva dva postupka bila napuhana od prvog dana skoro i mislim da je to bilo zbog štoperice. Ovaj put sam se napuhala tek nakon 12-og dana, nakon što je test već pokazao plusić. Ovco na kojoj strani su ti bili folikuli? Jer ja sam imala folikul s lijeve strane ovaj put. Inače me uvijek štreca više u desnom jajniku, ali ovaj put je bol krenula s lijeve strane i onda se širila prema sredini.

----------


## dagnja

Phiphy, koji ti je dan nakon AIH? Može lako biti naznaka nečega. :Wink:

----------


## crna ovca

dagnja, imala sam folikul i u lijevom i u desnom jajniku. Jedino sto je na dan inseminacije lijevi taman bio puknuo. Ne znam je li to znakovito i bitno. Da, napuhana sam kao kad trebam dobiti M.

A ti? Jesi li vadila betu jos koji put? Što je slijedece?

Curke, koja nam je sada prva na redu za vadjenje bete?

----------


## BillieJean

Ne znam, ja vadim u pon...

----------


## dagnja

Pa ne znam Ovco je li znakoviti kod tebe. Meni je u svakom slučaju činilo razliku jer je prije bol kretala nekako od sredine, iz trbuha. Ovaj put sam prvu jaku bol osjetila s lijeve strane, a znala sam da mi je fulikul bio na njoj. Kao što sam napisala na znakovima trudnoće, mada bol jako podsjeća na M ipak bih rekla da je potpuno drugačija, nekako oštrija i nije mi bila stalna kao kod M, dolazilo bi u valovima i trajalo određeno vrijeme i onda opet. Ja ne moram ponavljati betu više, sada čekamo 4.1. za prvi uzv da vidimo srčeko.

----------


## dagnja

Ne znam jesam li spomenula, ali meni nikada nisu radili uzv na dan inseminacije, jednostavno ne gladaju jesu li folikuli puknuli ili ne. Ovaj put sam prvi put krvarila nakon ineminacije pa mi je rečeno da je to u vezi s ovulacijom. Nikada prije nisam imala spotting. A nekako sam bila uvjerena da sam to jutro prvi put u životu osjetila kratku bol u lijevom jajniku i pomislila kako je to sigurno O.

----------


## phiphy

> Phiphy, koji ti je dan nakon AIH? Može lako biti naznaka nečega.


Ako dan AIH-a računam kao prvi, onda 12-ti  :Smile:  . Ma nisu mi simptomi ništa drugačiji nego inače pred m. tako da se ne nadam previše.

----------


## phiphy

> Ovaj put sam prvi put krvarila nakon ineminacije pa mi je rečeno da je to u vezi s ovulacijom.


Nije li krvarenje nakon inseminacije vezano uz to da se malo ozlijedi vrat maternice kad ti guraju ili vade cjevčicu? Meni su tako rekli. Da ima veze s ovulacijom, ne bismo li onda svaki mjesec malo krvarile na sredini ciklusa?

----------


## BillieJean

slažem se s phiphy ovo za spotting  :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

ma ja si ne želim razbijat glavu sa simptomima i simptomićima, pogotovo jer su vrlo slični oni za pms, ranu trudnoću i oni od utrića......pa ga ti znaj  :Wink:

----------


## crna ovca

BillieJean, drzim palceve za ponedjeljak da bude veeeeelika beta!!! Slobodno napisi svoje umisljene sumptome i ja ih imam na pretek!!

Phiphy, pa ti sutra vadis betu, ako ti je danas 13 dnAIH? 

dagnja, ja nisam imala spotting nakon AIH, ali i meni su rekli da je moguce imati spotting od O. Jel tvoj spotting bio dan nakon inseminacije ili? Ako je kasnije, moguce je da je bio i implantacijski spotting.

----------


## magnolija13

Drage cure, da li znate koga da pitam da li su ovi bolovi u donjem cijelu kičme normalni (možda imate neki mail od nekog gin.)..mene baš rastura..betu moram vaditi 21.12. danas osjećam lagano bolove kao od M. ali u valovima...
možda bi trebala otić na bolovanje...sva sam već preplašena...

----------


## dagnja

Moguće je imati spotting nakon ovulacije, neke ga žene imaju. Ja nisam do sada. Imala sam krvi u rodnici prije nego me je inseminirala i zato je rekla da je povezano s O. Ja sam poslije postupka stavila uložak i bilo je malo smeđih kapljica, ništa posebno. Nije bilo implantacijsko krvarenje jer nakon tog dan nisam primjetila tragove krvi.

----------


## dagnja

Magnolija, mene su leđa svaki put rasturala. Moguće je da je znak T, ne znam. Evo ja sada nakon 2 sata sjedenja umirem od bolova.

----------


## phiphy

> Phiphy, pa ti sutra vadis betu, ako ti je danas 13 dnAIH?


U Rijeci se za AIH beta vadi tek sedam dana nakon očekivane menstraucije, naravno, ako m. ne dođe  :Smile:  .

----------


## magnolija13

> Magnolija, mene su leđa svaki put rasturala. Moguće je da je znak T, ne znam. Evo ja sada nakon 2 sata sjedenja umirem od bolova.


Dagno stvarno si me sad utješila :Smile:  da li si ti doma ili na poslu?

----------


## dagnja

Na poslu sam sada. Strašno sam umorna i ne mogu više sjediti pa se nadam da ću uskoro doma. Drži se, a ja se nadam da će velika beta rasvijetliti misteriju tvojih bolova. :Yes:

----------


## tonka86

Dagnja bravo za betu....Jucer sam bila na prvoj inseminaciji i sve proslo bezbolno. Sta se tice krvarenja za vrijeme ovulacije ja svaki mjesec krvarim pa tako sam i jucer ali sam i nakon inseminacije imala par kapljica nadam se da je to normalno .... dali su mi utrice 3x2 od danas pa do stvari,jel to praksa u svim klinikama ili? Nekako mi se cini to puno tableta al sve da se uvati mrvica  :Smile: 
Cure moje drzim nam svima fige i nadam se  da cemo popravit malo ovu statistiku uspjesnosti AIH-a  :Smile:

----------


## crna ovca

> dali su mi utrice 3x2 od danas pa do stvari,jel to praksa u svim klinikama ili?


Mislim da je to praksa svugdje u Hrvatskoj. Meni nije dao 3x2, nego 3x1. Rekao mi je da nema potrebe za vecom dozom, jer mi je endo dovoljno zadebljan.

----------


## crna ovca

Ja sam isto na poslu i ledja me rasturaju!!

----------


## crna ovca

> Dagnja bravo za betu....Jucer sam bila na prvoj inseminaciji i sve proslo bezbolno.


Drzim fige za veliku betu!!! Gdje si tonka bila na AIH?

----------


## dagnja

Sretno cure! Nadam se da ćete sve uspjeti i držim palčeve.

----------


## tonka86

ovco ja sam na firulama u splitu,a ti? Kod nas nije obicaj da se vadi beta nakon aih-a nego 14-ti dan test.

----------


## magnolija13

Drage Dagnjica i Crna oFćice, hvala što ste me utješile, jer sam se stvarno prepala....

još malo do 21.12. nadam se da će živčeki izdržati i da do tada neće doći M., jer mi je pravi termin M. 19.12.

----------


## crna ovca

Danas mi je nekoliko ljudi reklo da izgledam nekako drugačije, da mi se oči cakle i da sam ja sigurno trudna! Ha ha ha ha ha ha kako su samo divne te babske priče!!!! U krajnjem slučaju okružena sam pozitivnim vibrama i sad se već jako, jako nadam.

----------


## magnolija13

Drage cure, gdje ste vadile betu i za koliko je gotov nalaz?

----------


## crna ovca

BillieJean, čekamo vijesti?!?!?

Magnolijice, još dva dana... Ima li kakvih naznaka?

----------


## crna ovca

> Drage cure, gdje ste vadile betu i za koliko je gotov nalaz?


Mislim da nalaz bude gotov isti dan. Mozes ga napraviti privatno ili na uputnicu u bolnici.

----------


## magnolija13

Hvala C.O.  :Smile: 
strah me je da li ću do srijede izdržati i ne dobiti M. zato što me malo danas dolje bolucka...(uz leđa naravno)...
uh..ovo je stresno.... :Sad:

----------


## BillieJean

Ja sam jutros vadila krv (privatno), sad su već gotovi nalazi, al ćemo ih pokupiti nakon posla...jer želim da mm bude sa mnom kad saznam rezultat....javim vam kasnije.....ne znam, nekako nemam dobar predosjecaj....

----------


## anddu

Billie Jean ima li novosti? :Cekam:

----------


## BillieJean

Ništa....beta 1,2  :Sad:  a dobila još i potvrdu - mengu  :Sad:  sutra zovem u bolnicu da vidim šta dalje....

----------


## dagnja

BiliJean drži se.  :Love:

----------


## ruža82

> Ništa....beta 1,2  a dobila još i potvrdu - mengu  sutra zovem u bolnicu da vidim šta dalje....


Žao mi je :Love:

----------


## BillieJean

hvala vam  :Smile:  cure koje čekate betu, nemojte da vas ovo obeshrabri......ostanite pozitivne, a neka takva bude i beta!!  :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

zapravo, sad kad malo bolje pogledam nalaz.....beta nije čak ni 1,2.....nego piše <1,2.....zakaj jednostavno ne napišu 0?!

----------


## maca papucarica

*BillieJean*, žao mi je. Ne daj se i kreni čim prije dalje. 
Vjeruj mi, novi postupak najbolje liječi razočaranje! 
Ovo za betu < 1,2 ti ovisi od mjernog aparata, tamo gdje ja vadim mi napišu < 0,090. 
Khm, jako blizu apsolutnoj nuli. Možda je 1,2 ipak malo optimističniji rezultat.  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Billie Jean :Love:

----------


## magnolija13

> BillieJean, čekamo vijesti?!?!?
> 
> Magnolijice, još dva dana... Ima li kakvih naznaka?


C.O. nisam vidjela tvoje pitanje, pa eto sad odgovaram :Wink: 
 Simptomi, hm..imam ih sve...al ja to kažem da je od Utrogestana...bole me križa, spava mi se, stalno mi je zima, bole me "X", boli me kao da ću dobiti od jučer, danas sam se probudila sa glavoboljom...
ako danas M ne dođe sutra nakon 12 ću sve znati...uh..igra živaca....

----------


## tonka86

Billie Jean :Love: 
magnolija13  za sutrasnju veliku betu  :Klap:

----------


## crna ovca

> Billie Jean
> magnolija13  za sutrasnju veliku betu


Potpisujem!!

*BillieJean*, uvijek postoji slijedeci put!! Ne daj se koka!

*magnolija*, kakve su vijesti?

Ja cu izluditi od isekivanja!!!!

----------


## magnolija13

ništa.. :Crying or Very sad: sad sam u iščekivanju M..kad ste vi dobile nakon neuspjele inseminacije?..
sutra do Petrove vidjet što dalje, obzirom da sam za 1mj. zapisana za IVF....

----------


## crna ovca

> ništa..sad sam u iščekivanju M..kad ste vi dobile nakon neuspjele inseminacije?..
> sutra do Petrove vidjet što dalje, obzirom da sam za 1mj. zapisana za IVF....


magnolija, zao mi je...  :Love: 
biti ce sve ok. Samo kreni naprijed... 
Jesi li radila test prije vadjenja bete?

----------


## magnolija13

nisam, nisam htjela, da se ne poveselim/rastužim prije vremena...
držim ti palčeve da tvoja beta popravi prosjek ovdje :Wink: 

sutra idem do petrove pa ću znati više...

----------


## BillieJean

a joj, magnolija, baš mi je žao i znam kako se osjećaš.....  :Love: 
ali idemo u nove pobjede!

----------


## BillieJean

> držim ti palčeve da tvoja beta popravi prosjek ovdje


potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## dagnja

Magnolija, baš mi je žao.  :Sad:  Cure nemojte se obeshrabriti, negdje i vas čeka vaša beba, samo je pitanje vremena. Mislim na vas i držim palčeve za nove postupke. Kada krećete, tj. kakav je plan?

----------


## magnolija13

Ja sam danas bila u Petrovoj...09.01.idem po inekcije i sa idućom M (kraj 01.mj.) idem na IVF...već su me prije naručili, a na inseminaciju sam išla na prijedlog doktora jer "i tako imam vremena do 01. mj. pa da pokušamo i to"...
ja sam baš tužna, baš me pogodilo...moram sabrat misli....

----------


## phiphy

Magnolija13, odtuguj pa hrabro kreni dalje!
Nama nije uspio 2. AIH i, šta je, tu je. Guramo dalje jer nam ništa drugo ne preostaje  :Smile:  .

Koja je vaša dijagnoza? (pitam jer vidim da ste inseminacijom samo punili rupu u rasporedu)...

----------


## phiphy

> ništa..sad sam u iščekivanju M..kad ste vi dobile nakon neuspjele inseminacije?..
> sutra do Petrove vidjet što dalje, obzirom da sam za 1mj. zapisana za IVF....


Meni je došla normalno, jednom 28. dan, jednom 31., a kako mi ciklus varira od 28-33 dana, ništa čudno. 
Ja sam bila na prirodnjaku (samo Dufaston nakon inseminacije), ne znam da li lijekovi prije AIH-a i utrići utječu na ciklus...

----------


## BillieJean

> Kada krećete, tj. kakav je plan?


Meni su rekli da se javim iza 09.01., jer su do tad valjda na godišnjem.....ali pretpostavljam da će me tad samo za konzultacije naručiti pa da vidimo što dalje......ili bolje rečeno - kad.....jer bit će opet AIH, samo pitanje dal prirodni ili stimulirani ciklus........nadam se da ćemo ulovit ciklus u 01. mjesecu......a pitala bi ih da me stave na listu za lijekove za IVF pa dok ih čekamo, možemo pokuštavati s AIH-ima.....

Dagnja, kako se ti osjećaš, jesi bila na UZV??  :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

> kad ste vi dobile nakon neuspjele inseminacije?


ja sam dobila na dan vađenja bete.....po podne......a to je bilo taman 15. dan od inseminacije......inače mi lutealna faza traje 14, odnosno M dobivam 15. dan od ovulacije, tako da je i ovaj put, unatoč utrićima, bilo točno u dan.....

----------


## dagnja

Ja sam dobro. Smirile su mi se mučnine pa mogu opet jesti. Cicke su mi dalje ogromne i bolne i umorna sam za poluditi: spavam 3 puta preko dana i barem 8-9 h po noći. Imam prvi UZV 4.1. tako da željno iščekujem iduća dva tjedna da prođu.

----------


## magnolija13

> ja sam dobila na dan vađenja bete.....po podne......a to je bilo taman 15. dan od inseminacije......inače mi lutealna faza traje 14, odnosno M dobivam 15. dan od ovulacije, tako da je i ovaj put, unatoč utrićima, bilo točno u dan.....


moj redovni ciklus je svakih 28 dana skoro u minutu...danas mi je 31 dan od zadnje M., a jučer mi je bio 14. dan od inseminacije i vadila sam betu (ti si 15. dan vadila?)..sad čekam, vjerojatno kasni zbog utrića....

----------


## magnolija13

> Magnolija13, odtuguj pa hrabro kreni dalje!
> Nama nije uspio 2. AIH i, šta je, tu je. Guramo dalje jer nam ništa drugo ne preostaje  .
> 
> Koja je vaša dijagnoza? (pitam jer vidim da ste inseminacijom samo punili rupu u rasporedu)...


meni je kakti nizak progesteron, ne full al kao niži i to je jedina dijagnoza....sad imam mjesec pauze i idemo probati priprdno :Wink:

----------


## crna ovca

> vjerojatno kasni zbog utrića....


Sigurno ti kasni od Utrića, ka bi M dobila tek nakon 5 dana od zadnje tbl.

Joj curke moje ja ne znam sto da mislim. Jucer me jako glava bolila, isto kao u PMS- u dan prije nego trebam dobiti M. Danas me bolio i stomak i ledja. Imala sam osijecaj kao da cu dobiti svaki tren. Dosla sam ranije s posla i legla, jer mi se vrtilo u glavi. Sad sam mjerila temperaturu jer mi je uzasno hladno i temp je 37,1. Ludim od iscekivsnja ali obecala sam MM da necu raditi test.

----------


## magnolija13

Držimo fige ovčice :Wink: )) to bi moglo biti to...
ja nikak da dobim M..boli me glava već treći dan...aaaa....

----------


## BillieJean

ovco, ti sutra vadiš? sreeeeetno  :Smile:  i javi nam, naravno...

----------


## crna ovca

> ovco, ti sutra vadiš? sreeeeetno  i javi nam, naravno...


Curke moje, pišnula sam jutros test. MINUS ko kuca! Sutra vadim betu, ali ishod vec znamo. Ostavljam jos jednu stavku iza sebe i krecemo dalje. Mislim da vise necu trositi vrijeme na inseminaciju.

----------


## magnolija13

OFčice neeee..nemoj tako....sutra izvadi betu i to je to...ne treba raditi test prije bete...

ja još nisam dobilaaa..a o tome mi ovisi IVF...zašto ne dolaziiiii????

----------


## crna ovca

Pa jos se hvatam za zadnju slamku da je nekima test bio negativan, a beta pozitivna. Naravno da cu vam javiti sutrasnje rezultate. :Smile:

----------


## crna ovca

Beta je 0,8.  :Wink:  ocekivano.

----------


## magnolija13

a šteta ovčice....baš sam mislila da će ti uspjeti... :Sad:

----------


## BillieJean

Ovcice, bas mi je zao  :Love:

----------


## dagnja

Ovčice, baš mi je žao. Curke nema predaje, na neki način jednom moramo sve doći do cilja. Ja vam želim sretan Božić i da vam se do idućeg ispune snovi koje sanjate.
Ovco, zašto kažeš da nećeš više gubiti vrijeme na AIH, što dalje?

----------


## crna ovca

> Ovco, zašto kažeš da nećeš više gubiti vrijeme na AIH, što dalje?


Idemo na IVF privatno, a usporedno ćemo se prijaviti za postupak preko HZZO-a, jer se čaka par mjeseci dok se naprave sve pretrage, stignu nalazi i sl. Ne želim trošiti vrijeme i novac na postupke u kojima imam manje šanse nego kod ciljanih odnosa. Znam da zvučim ogorčeno i da ima žena koje su ostale trudne putem AIH, kao i ti *dagnjice*, ali mislim da to nije pravi odabir za nas. Svima Sretan Božić!

----------


## magnolija13

Nije očajno Ovčice...točno znam kako ti je....ja idem u 1mj. na IVF u Petrovoj..sve papire imam i sve sam papire predala...sve nalaze sam napravila privatno-hormone, briseve, papu i sl....
jedva čekam..al ja ne gubim nadu...imam još ovaj mjesec i možda uspije prirodno  :Smile:

----------


## dagnja

Nije očajno. Iako sam ja uspjela ovim putem i sama sam razmišljala o IVF-u ako ne bude išlo. MOja odluka je bila ići do 6 puta na stimulirani AIH i onda možda u procesu prijeći na IVF. No, uspjelo je ovako jer je valjda bilo suđeno. Ja mislim da nema očaja ni u kojem potezu koji vodi do cilja. Ja se nadam da ćete sve uspjeti na koji god način bilo i želim vam to što prije jer znam da nije lako u Hr. prolaziti ove postupke.

----------


## tonka86

Drage moje,ja sam danas napravila test 12dpAIH i slaba crtica se nazire pa sad ne znam sta da mislim...

----------


## dagnja

> Drage moje,ja sam danas napravila test 12dpAIH i slaba crtica se nazire pa sad ne znam sta da mislim...


Tonka to bi moglo biti to. :Klap:  Navijam za daljni pozitivni ishod. Kada ideš vaditi betu?

----------


## tonka86

Ja se nadam jos sam radila test koji je kupljen s neta pa ne znam kakva je kvaliteta.....sutra cu definitivno ponovit. A kod nas se ne vadi beta receno mi je samo da 14 dpAIh-a napravim test. Pa ne znam ni ja sta da napravim....kod si ti prvi test napravila? Malo me je strah jer je crta skroz blida

----------


## tina2701

*Tonka.*..ja sam prvi puta imala blijedu crtu na 12 dpo...a drugi puta na 9 dpo...koja se postepeno debljala...isto testovi s neta..it tek ono pravo debela je bila na 16 dpo kad mi je beta bila već 400..

..ponovi test za dan-dva..

----------


## dagnja

Tonka, ni ja prije nisam vjerovala u jeftine testove kupljene preko neta, a onda sam se uvjerila da baš svaki test može pokazati se poztivinim ako si trudna. :Grin:  Dakle...ja mislim da je to kod tebe to. Ja sam prvu blijedu crticu ugledala 10. dan nakon AIH i s večernjim urinom, a onda mi se crtica debljala. Radila sam testove svaki dan dok nisam otišla izvaditi betu. Ni ovdje nije praksa vađenje bete, ali može se pa sam ja iskoristila mogućnost. Jesi sigurna da ne možeš negdje otići i izvaditi to da budeš sigurna. Navijam i dalje! :Klap:

----------


## nevenera

crtica je crtica, to je to.  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonka86

hvala vam drage na podrsci,danas sam napravila test i dobila crtu istu kao i jucer....sad me brine sta ne tamni....Dagnja mogu vadit betu privatno,jeli mi rano 14dno?

----------


## nevenera

treba joj vremena da potamni, nemoj se brinut nego idi vadi betu

----------


## BillieJean

> Znam da zvučim ogorčeno


Ne zvučiš nimalo ogorčeno.....treba se nadati da će AIH uspjeti, ali ne treba polagati baš sve nade u to, tako da treba razmišljati i proaktivno  :Smile:  osobito ako idete privatno na AIH-e, onda je to stvarno skupo....ja planiram isto pitati u bolnici da me stave na listu za lijekove za IVF pa dok ih cekamo mozemo na AIH-e...

----------


## crna ovca

> hvala vam drage na podrsci,danas sam napravila test i dobila crtu istu kao i jucer....sad me brine sta ne tamni....Dagnja mogu vadit betu privatno,jeli mi rano 14dno?


*tonka*, ja mislim da nije rano za betu. Mislim isto da je to sada to! Ja sam vadila betu po uputi ginosa 14dnAIH. Javi nam sretne vijesti!!

----------


## BillieJean

> hvala vam drage na podrsci,danas sam napravila test i dobila crtu istu kao i jucer....sad me brine sta ne tamni....Dagnja mogu vadit betu privatno,jeli mi rano 14dno?


Ja sam isto vadila betu privatno, nitko me nista nije pitao, odnosno mozes bez problema izvadit, kad god zelis......a mislim da ti 14 dpAIH nije prerano, dapace, obicno i kazu da se tad izvadi.....sretno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## dagnja

> hvala vam drage na podrsci,danas sam napravila test i dobila crtu istu kao i jucer....sad me brine sta ne tamni....Dagnja mogu vadit betu privatno,jeli mi rano 14dno?


Gle, nemoj misliti da crta od jednom, tj. od danas do sutra mora potamniti niti da mora biti iste boje kao kontrolna. Moja ni jedna nije bila tako tamna, a tamnile su minimalno. 14. dan nije prerano. Ja sam vadila 13. dan. Odi izvadi privatno pa da ti srce bude na mjestu. Sretno! :Heart:

----------


## tonka86

evo vrag mi nije da mira pa sam otisla u ljekarnu po jos jedan test i jos mi teta objasnjava da mi nijedan test nemoze pokazat pozitivno prije izostanka stvari.....a ono plus da skoro veci ne moze bit  :Smile: i jos popodne napravljan

----------


## maca papucarica

Tonka  :Very Happy:  čestitam! Sad samo laganini i uživaj u trudnoći!

----------


## dagnja

> evo vrag mi nije da mira pa sam otisla u ljekarnu po jos jedan test i jos mi teta objasnjava da mi nijedan test nemoze pokazat pozitivno prije izostanka stvari.....a ono plus da skoro veci ne moze bit i jos popodne napravljan


Naravno da mogu, eto vidiš! Čestitam draga! :Very Happy:

----------


## BillieJean

Tonka, taman krenula vidjeti jesi vadila betu....pa vidim u potpisu....wow, čestitam!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## dagnja

Tonka, čestitam od srca, tvoja beta je fantastična, a dalje neka ti je sve školski. Mi smo danas imali prvi uzv, sve je u redu, srčeko kuca (čuli smo ga) i imamo 1,2 cm. Nevjerojatno i nestvarno u isto vrijeme. :Smile:

----------


## tonka86

Drage hvala vam,bila sam na pregledu vidi se zumanjcana kesica jos mi se sve cini nestvarno  :Smile:

----------


## piki

Pozdrav svima! Evo me malo i na ovoj temi. Trebam malu pomoć. Mm i ja se spremamo na inseminaciju i imamo sve potrebno osim potvrde o prohodnosti jajovoda. Idemo privatno (IVF polikl.) i gin. mi je napisao da moram napraviti sono HSG. Znam za uzv ili rtg, ali ovo sono? Kaj to znači i ako netko zna koliko to košta ako se radi privatno? Ako je preskupo mogu ići i redovnim putem. Hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Piki*, sono hsg= uzv hsg. Ja sam radila rtg hsg privatno i platila 1200 kn.

----------


## piki

> *Piki*, sono hsg= uzv hsg. Ja sam radila rtg hsg privatno i platila 1200 kn.


Ok, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## magnolija13

Drage cure, imam jedno pitanje na koje vi možda znate odgovor...
dakle inseminacija mi nije uspjela..dobila sam M. i došao opet 14 dan, naravno pokušali smo muž i ja, nikad se ne zna :Very Happy:  e i od negdje 16 dana tj. 2dpo ja imam smećkasti iscjedak...ponekad jači ponekad slabiji...da li da se zabrinem? ili je to jer mi je tijelo naviknulo na utrogestan pa se sad nešto poremetilo?? nije mi jasno, znam samo da sam sad već zabrinuta.... :Sad:

----------


## maca papucarica

A koji ti je sad dpo? Možda da izvadiš progesteron, ako je niži znaju se događati ti maratonski spotinzi.

----------


## magnolija13

sada mi je 21...grudi me rasturaju već cca 5 dana, a inače me bole 5 dana do M. i opet me boli donji dio leđa..sve mi je zbrčkano....uh....

----------


## piki

> sada mi je 21...grudi me rasturaju već cca 5 dana, a inače me bole 5 dana do M. i opet me boli donji dio leđa..sve mi je zbrčkano....uh....


Malo kasnim s odgovorom, ako ti je jučer bio 21 dc, ako se ne varam, tad se treba raditi nalaz krvi za progesteron. Meni je tak gin. preporučio.

----------


## magnolija13

ma progesteron je niži 20,9, 21 dan ciklusa, ali u granicama...tak da ni sama ne znam što je ovo..grrrr....

----------


## BillieJean

Evo da se malo javim, ako uopće ima koga da čita? Dakle, bila jučer u Vg, krecemo u 2. AIH, sad mi je 4dc i pijem Klomifene 2x1 (btw - nisam znala da ih je tak teško nabavit?! :/ Navodno u Bosni bez problema? A kaj ak mi ginekolog napise recept, jel ih svejedno placam, npr na VV u ljrkarni?). Nego, pitala da me stave na listu za lijekove za IVF (budući da se čeka po 5-6 mjeseci), ali kao ne može! Moramo na 6 AIH-a prije toga. 6!!! Ja mislila 3 :/

----------


## BillieJean

Jel ima još koga u postupku?

----------


## luci07

I ja se spremam na aih uskoro, dr mi je dala recept za klomifen pa sam se pitala u ljekarni kako se nabavlja. U dvije ljekarne su mi rekli da ga nije problem nabaviti,ali da se čeka oko 2 tj. Treba donijeti recept od gin (ako se ne varam, onaj plavi), onda ga oni naruče i dođe za oko 2 tjedna. I rekli su da se ne plaća. 
E sad, nisam ih još naručila pa ne znam kako to sve skupa funkcionira u praksi.

----------


## mimi80

Pozdrav!
Imam pitanje, trebala bi na prvi AIH, dobila sam duphostan, 10 dana po 2 tablete.
I kada dobijem mjesečnicu trebam se javiti da se dogovorimo za folikumetrija.
E sad problem je što je već 10 dana otkako sam popila zadnju tabletu, mjesečnicu još nisam dobila, zašto?
Što da radim?
Do sada sam uvijek pila Proveru, i dobivala 5 dan, a sad prvi put sam pila Duphostan i ništa.
Zabrinuta sam.

----------


## BillieJean

> I ja se spremam na aih uskoro, dr mi je dala recept za klomifen pa sam se pitala u ljekarni kako se nabavlja. U dvije ljekarne su mi rekli da ga nije problem nabaviti,ali da se čeka oko 2 tj. Treba donijeti recept od gin (ako se ne varam, onaj plavi), onda ga oni naruče i dođe za oko 2 tjedna. I rekli su da se ne plaća. 
> E sad, nisam ih još naručila pa ne znam kako to sve skupa funkcionira u praksi.


Evo, ja jučer uzela plavi recept od ginekologa pa idem danas u ljekarnu na VV pa ćemo vidjet. Istovremeno sam zamolila jednu osobu u Bosni da mi proba uzet.

----------


## maca papucarica

Evo i mene ponovno! Jučer obavila prvu i zadnju folikulometriju za ovaj ciklus, jajnici malo požurili tako da imam po jedan folikul od 18 mm na svakom jajniku (8 dc), sinoć spičila štopericu i Aih sutra u jutro!  :Very Happy:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Pozdrav!
> Imam pitanje, trebala bi na prvi AIH, dobila sam duphostan, 10 dana po 2 tablete.
> I kada dobijem mjesečnicu trebam se javiti da se dogovorimo za folikumetrija.
> E sad problem je što je već 10 dana otkako sam popila zadnju tabletu, mjesečnicu još nisam dobila, zašto?
> Što da radim?
> Do sada sam uvijek pila Proveru, i dobivala 5 dan, a sad prvi put sam pila Duphostan i ništa.
> Zabrinuta sam.


Hmm, da, 10 dana od zadnje tablete je dosta dugo. Doduše, moj dr uvijek propisuje 3x1 14 dana, a ti si pila upola slabiju dozu...
Ja bi na tvom mjestu napravila test na trudnoću i ako ne dođe do pon otišla do dr da vidiš što dalje.
Nemoj biti zabrinuta, ili si T ili ti je doza duphastona bila nedostatna, ali mislim da nije ništa zabrinjavajuće.

----------


## BillieJean

Evo ja nabavila Klomifen bez ikakvog problema - u ljrkarni na VV i nisam ništa platila. Doduše, nije Belupov nego neki austrijski Clomiphen, ali to je to  :Smile:  Čudi me da u Vg ne znaju za to.

----------


## matahari

Maco, pa ti si prava koka! Sretno!




> Evo i mene ponovno! Jučer obavila prvu i zadnju folikulometriju za ovaj ciklus, jajnici malo požurili tako da imam po jedan folikul od 18 mm na svakom jajniku (8 dc), sinoć spičila štopericu i Aih sutra u jutro!

----------


## maca papucarica

He, he, i mene baš iznenadilo!  :Kiss:

----------


## BillieJean

Maco, sretno sutra!  :Smile:  Super za folikulometriju  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Pozdrav mojim Aih-ovkama! Mi obavili našu treću inseminaciju i sada se družim sa utrićima i čekam slatka i kratka  :Grin:  dva tjedna da prođu.
Koja je sljedeća?

----------


## BillieJean

Maco, nadam se da će ovo onda biti treća sreća  :Smile: 
Ja sutra krecem na folikulometriju pa ćemo vidjet...javim

----------


## maca papucarica

Billie ~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe folikuliće sutra i da mi se što prije pridružiš u čekalicama!

----------


## piki

*Maco*, želim ti ugodno čekanje sa što manje nerovoze~~~~~~
*Billie* sretno sutra!
Ja se pridružujem nadam se sljedeći mjesec!

----------


## BillieJean

Dakle, imam 5 folikula!!!  :Very Happy:  3 na jednom jajniku (13, 14 i 15mm) i 2 manja na drugom (12 i 12mm). U čet ponovno na uzv i onda u sub ili ned AIH  :Smile:

----------


## mojasreća

svim curama u postupku inseminacije i onima koje tek kreću želim za početak puno puno sreće.
Ja sam nova na vašem forumu pa bi htjela podjeliti sa vama svoje iskustvo. 
Prošli tjedan sam bila na prvoj inseminaciji (prirodni ciklus). 
I sada mi preostaje samo išćekivanje. 
Pa šta nam Bog da.

----------


## maca papucarica

Woow *Billie*, to se zove plodna koka! 
~~~~~~~~~~ da folikuli budu u četvrtak lijepi, veliki, a inseminacija plodonosna! 
Jel idete sa štopericom ili bez? Ako sa štopericom, na koju cca veličinu folikula ju primaš?

----------


## BillieJean

Maco, hvala, hehe baš si me nasmijala  :Laughing:  Pa i ti si dobra, covjece 8dc 2 folikula po 18mm, ako sam dobro zapamtila??  :Klap:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam ovo budu dobitni  :Smile:  Kako podnosiš iscekivanje bete??

Ide sa štopericom.....prošli put sam ju dobila na dan kad je folikul (tad je bio samo 1) bio 19mm

----------


## maca papucarica

Ma da, moji su se jajnici nenormalno požurili ovaj put.
Što se čekanja tiče, isto ko i uvijek, voljela bi da mogu prespavati ova dva tjedna, ali pošto mi ovo nije prva beta da čekam (već 10.), znam već  kako to ide...
Izgleda da mi i ovaj ciklus utrići i štoperica ne utječu na (.)(.) i to me baš intrigira. U nekim ciklusima bi buknule od štoperice, a utrići bi valjda održavali bolno stanje skroz do M, a u nekim ciklusima apsolutno ništa. Jako su čudni ti naši organizmi...

----------


## kitty

cure, sorry na upadu, ali *BillieJean* kako to da će ti raditi AIH sa 5 folikula?

----------


## maca papucarica

Koliko sam ja la žila, ovog najvećeg je dr otpisao kad ju je naručio tek za čet, vjerojatno računa na 2-3...iko sam

----------


## ježić

I ja malo upadam na temu, ali moram komentirati. BillieJean, meni je isto ovo s AIH na 5 folikula malo neobično, neovisno o tome hoće li koji puknuti ili ne. Jel ne smatra doktor to malo prerizičnim?

Također me je totalno suludo, ono što si nedavno napisala, da moraš na 6 inseminacija prije IVF-a, odnosno prije nego što te uopće stave na listu? Jel to Vinogradska?

----------


## BillieJean

Kitty i ježić, ne znam kaj bi vam rekla, jer nisam ni bila svjesna da je to previše za AIH. Sad mi je jasno da je pa ćemo vidjet šta doc kaže u četvrtak. Svakako ću ga pitati. Javim.

Da, o Vinogradskoj je riječ i eto, kao 6 AIH-a i tek onda na listu. Al ajde, tjesi me da dobro reagiram na Klomifen pa možemo i samo s njim pokušate prvo.

----------


## ruža82

B.Jean, također mislim da je rizično ići na AIH s toliko folikula. Pretpostavljam da vam je spermiogram dobar???
A što se tiče na koliko AIH-ova se ide - mogu reći da očito ne vrijedi za sve isto, ali sve više od 3 je odugovlačenje, tako je i mene moj dr. odugovlačio s inseminacijama, a vrijeme ide... sretno...
Također sretno svim curama na ovoj temi!!!!!!!

----------


## kitty

BillieJean, obavezno pitaj dr-a, mislim da bi tvoj postupak ipak trebalo konvertirati u IVF. 5 folikula je pozamašna brojka. na VV-u sve preko 3 folikula odmah prebacuju na IVF, sa mnom na punkciji je bila cura koja je trebala ići na AIH ali je na klomifen dobila 4 folikula pa su ipak radili IVF, i sad je trudna  :Smile: .

----------


## kitty

i sretno u svakom slučaju  :Smile: !

----------


## BillieJean

*Update*

Bila na folikulometriji.....dakle, na desnom jajniku (gdje je bilo 13/14/15mm) sada 20/21.......na lijevom (bilo 12/12mm), sada 17,5.......znaci samo 3 su zrela, ostali se nisu baš razvili pa idemo na AIH ipak. Dobila 2 štoperice (večeras u 22h trebam primit) i u sub na AIH.

----------


## maca papucarica

*Billie*, dobro zvuče ti tvoji folikulići! Jel ti rekao dr koliki je endometrij? 
Reci mi hoćeš li pišnuti lh test večeras prije štoperice? Pitam zato što su ovi 20-21 mm već dosta veliki, pa je moguće da do večeras lh skok odnosno ovulacija krene i prirodno, a onda baš i nema velike koristi od štoperice.

----------


## BillieJean

> *Billie*, dobro zvuče ti tvoji folikulići! Jel ti rekao dr koliki je endometrij? 
> Reci mi hoćeš li pišnuti lh test večeras prije štoperice? Pitam zato što su ovi 20-21 mm već dosta veliki, pa je moguće da do večeras lh skok odnosno ovulacija krene i prirodno, a onda baš i nema velike koristi od štoperice.


E je, da - endometrij je 12mm, to mi se isto čini dobro?? Da budem iskrena, LH test nisam nikad radila i nije mi ništa rekao za to.....

----------


## piki

> svim curama u postupku inseminacije i onima koje tek kreću želim za početak puno puno sreće.
> Ja sam nova na vašem forumu pa bi htjela podjeliti sa vama svoje iskustvo. 
> Prošli tjedan sam bila na prvoj inseminaciji (prirodni ciklus). 
> I sada mi preostaje samo išćekivanje. 
> Pa šta nam Bog da.


Pozdrav mojsreća! Dobrodošla na druženje!
Sretno čekanje do testiranja :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  Navijam da je uspjelo!
Javljaj nam situaciju!

----------


## piki

*BillieJean* sretno! Endometrij je OK debljine. LH trakice se lako koriste, najčešće s njima možeš uloviti kad će ovulacija. Ovo s štopericom ne kužim previše pa će ti netko drugi nadam se objasniti ima li smisla  štoperica ako je krenula O? Sad i mene zanima :Smile:  Nadam se da će mi uskoro i to znanje trebati.

----------


## BillieJean

*mojasreća*, dobro nam došla (i što kraće ostala na ovoj temi :Grin: ). Sretno čekanje bete!  :Love:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Mojasreća*, dobrodošla i ~~~~~~~~~~ da već za koji dan ugledaš +!
A fora sa lh skokom i štopericom je ta da štoperica "imitira" prirodni skok lh koji potiče sazrijevanje folikula i otpuštanje jajne stanice. Dakle, ako je prije davanja štoperice lh test pozitivan, znači da je ovulacija krenula i da će do nje doći u roku od 12-48 h, te je time štoperica tu "višak".

----------


## BillieJean

Evo, AIH obavljen....sad čekanje....11.02. beta

----------


## maca papucarica

*Billie* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mirno čekanje i veliku betu!

----------


## phiphy

AIH cure, imam za vas jedno pitanje za koje nisam našla odgovor na netu...
Nakon AIH-a 2. dan ide se na kontrolu. 
Na UZV-u traže žuto tijelo. Ok, nađu ga...no čega je to dokaz? Samo da je folikul puknuo ili i da je folikul nosio jajnu stanicu?
Čitam o curama koje su imale prazne folikule na IVF-u...

Na netu sam našla da se od folikula kreira žuto tijelo. Možda onda ako nije bilo jajne stanice unutra, ne bi se ni žuto tijelo napravilo? Jer, folikula imamo puno, a samo jedan (uglavnom) nosi js i onda imamo jedno žuto tijelo?!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Phiphy*, ja mislim da puknućem folikula nastaje žuto tijelo bez obzira na kvalitetu i prisustvo jajne stanice. Ne mogu reci da sam taj podatak negdje pročitala, ali tako zaključujem zato što jesam pročitala da je jedina definitivna potvrda ovulacije zapravo trudnoća. Osim toga, prazni folikuli se događaju i u prirodnim ciklusima, žuto tijelo luči progesteron, čijim padom dolazi do menstruacije; kada od praznog folikula ne bi  nastalo žt, izostalo bi i krvarenje, a to se ne događa, koliko ja znam... Tako si ja to objašnjavam  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Phiphy*, što ti znači taj puknuo folikul u potpisu, da je Aih obavljen ili ne ?

----------


## phiphy

> *Phiphy*, što ti znači taj puknuo folikul u potpisu, da je Aih obavljen ili ne ?


Je, bio je AIH, a u Ri se dva dana nakon AIH-a ide na kontrolu ovulacije (da li se dogodila). Ne znam da li je i drugdje takva praksa.

----------


## phiphy

> *Phiphy*, ja mislim da puknućem folikula nastaje žuto tijelo bez obzira na kvalitetu i prisustvo jajne stanice.


Šmrc  :Sad:  .

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja nisam nikad imala uzv nakon. Na 1. Aih imala uzv prije inseminacije na kojem se vidjelo da je folikul pukao (štoperica je bila kojih 37 h prije), 2. Aih je završio biokemijskom tako da više ne provjeravamo. Svaki put idemo sa štopericom, mislim da je to sigurno koliko može biti...
Kod vas u Ri imaju malo drugačiju praksu što se tiče dosta stvari, koliko čitam.
*Phiphy*, nek ti bude 3. sreća! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BillieJean

*Phiphy*, kod nas (VG) nema uzv ni na dan inseminacije, a kamoli poslije  :Wink:  Zadnji uzv je na dan štoperice (dakle, 2 dana prije AIH-a). Tako da taj dio o tome da li je bilo js ili nije, stvarno ne znam. Ali se tješim da ni ne rade uzv upravo zato jer se ne može ni znati osim aspiracijom. Pa što su ti rekli na tom uzv sad kad si bila, zašto nisi njih pitala? Ili nisi još ni bila, odnosno tek se spremaš? Ako je tako, javi i nama.  :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

*Maco*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu u pon!

----------


## matahari

x



> *Maco*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu u pon!

----------


## maca papucarica

Hvala vam, drage moje. Ne veselim se baš... Sutra mi je 14 dpo i jutros na testiću - ko kuća.
Ne znam ni hoću li vaditi betu, s obzirom na ovu mećavu vani, ili jednostavno čekati M  :Unsure:

----------


## BillieJean

> Hvala vam, drage moje. Ne veselim se baš... Sutra mi je 14 dpo i jutros na testiću - ko kuća.
> Ne znam ni hoću li vaditi betu, s obzirom na ovu mećavu vani, ili jednostavno čekati M


A radila si test? Pa možda je bilo prerano. Nadam se da je ipak samo to u pitanju. Kako to da nisi otišla jučer izvadit betu ako ti je taman bio 14dc? Meni isto pada u subotu i nema šanse da izdržim do pon  :Wink:

----------


## maca papucarica

Malo nas je zameo snijeg po Dalmaciji...a i subota je pa ne znam kako rade.
Iskreno, s obzirom na nedavnu biokemijsku, malu betu, neizvjesnost hoće li se poduplati, sad sam sklonija pričekati par dana u nadi da će biti troznamenkasta, nego opet vidjeti betu 40.

----------


## phiphy

> *Phiphy*, kod nas (VG) nema uzv ni na dan inseminacije, a kamoli poslije  Zadnji uzv je na dan štoperice (dakle, 2 dana prije AIH-a). Tako da taj dio o tome da li je bilo js ili nije, stvarno ne znam. Ali se tješim da ni ne rade uzv upravo zato jer se ne može ni znati osim aspiracijom. Pa što su ti rekli na tom uzv sad kad si bila, zašto nisi njih pitala? Ili nisi još ni bila, odnosno tek se spremaš? Ako je tako, javi i nama.


Kod nas u Ri, barem u mom slučaju, nema štoperice. To je baš totalni prirodnjak  :Smile:  . Iz tog se razloga ide na UZV ujutro i onda dr. na temelju veličine folikula odluči da li se taj dan ide na AIH ili ne. I onda dva dana nakon AIH-a na UZV da se vidi da li je bila ovulacija. tj. da dr. vide da li su pogodili AIH  :Smile:  .

Ma joj, nisam pitala za to žuto tijelo jer svaki put mislim da ću progooglat. Ali nisam, vjerojatno iz razloga što mi je bilo lakše vjerovati da žuto tijelo znači da je u igri i jajna stanica i da ih moje tijelo proizvodi svaki mjesec. A valjda sam sad, čitajući o praznim folikulima ipak odlučila saznati istinu  :Smile:  . U ovom ciklusu neću imati više prilike pitati jer sam završila sa svime, ali budem sljedeći mjesec...

----------


## phiphy

> Ja nisam nikad imala uzv nakon. Na 1. Aih imala uzv prije inseminacije na kojem se vidjelo da je folikul pukao (štoperica je bila kojih 37 h prije), 2. Aih je završio biokemijskom tako da više ne provjeravamo. Svaki put idemo sa štopericom, mislim da je to sigurno koliko može biti...
> Kod vas u Ri imaju malo drugačiju praksu što se tiče dosta stvari, koliko čitam.
> *Phiphy*, nek ti bude 3. sreća! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala ti, *maca*! I tebi sretno!!! Neka se snijeg što prije otopi da možeš normalno odrađivati sve što treba! 
Da, u Ri je dosta toga drugačije, jedino još ne znam da li je to bolje ili lošije  :Smile:  . Vjerojatno je bolje prolaziti sve to sa što manje lijekova, a opet, možda oni povećavaju šanse...teško je biti pametan...

----------


## maca papucarica

> Da, u Ri je dosta toga drugačije, jedino još ne znam da li je to bolje ili lošije  . Vjerojatno je bolje prolaziti sve to sa što manje lijekova, a opet, možda oni povećavaju šanse...teško je biti pametan...


Meni se čini da tu najviše utjecaja ipak ima to kako ti je grah pao...
Stigla i M, tako da idemo dalje!  :Very Happy:  (kolikogod to možda čudno izgledalo  :Smile: )

----------


## Lalala

S kojim muškim dijagnozama se ide na inseminaciju?

----------


## phiphy

Mi zbog asthenozoospermije. To je premali postotak vrlo brzih spremića.

----------


## phiphy

> Meni se čini da tu najviše utjecaja ipak ima to kako ti je grah pao...
> Stigla i M, tako da idemo dalje!  (kolikogod to možda čudno izgledalo )


Poznat osjećaj, maca. Idemo dalje...
I dalje pičite po AIH-u ili krećete u drugu vrstu postupka?

----------


## maca papucarica

Pičimo po Aih-u do uvođenja novog zakona...

----------


## BillieJean

*Maco*, žao mi je, ali tako treba - idemo dalje u nove pobjede!  :Klap:

----------


## maca papucarica

*BillieJean* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu sutra! 
*Phiphy*,  kad ti ne očekuješ? 
Ja krenula s Femarom, samo da mi ove snježne radosti koje najavljuju ne pokvare raspored folikulometrija...
Ima li koja nova Aih-ovka na vidiku?

----------


## BillieJean

Hvala, maco  :Smile:  al vibraj još do subote, tad vadim...

----------


## maca papucarica

:Laughing:  Govorila si da nećeš čekati subotu, ili sam ja nešto pobrkala!? 
U svakom slučaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trocifrenu betu !

----------


## BillieJean

Hehe, ma ne....rekla sam da ne bih čekala pon, ako mi 14dp AIH-a pada u sub (što i je)....hvala ti, joj to bi bilo super  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Jesi piškila koji testić ili si čvrsta i čekaš betu?

----------


## BillieJean

> Jesi piškila koji testić ili si čvrsta i čekaš betu?


Hehe, čvrsta sam i čekam betu...iako sam sve više i više nestrpljiva, al izdržat ću još taj dan i pol  :Wink: 

Kad ti krećeš na prvu folikulometriju?

----------


## maca papucarica

Trebala sam ovaj vikend ali obzirom da opet najavljuju čudo od vremena idem sutra. 
Bravo za strpljenje! Mene zasvrbe prstići, a uvijek imam onih vražjih ebay testića...

----------


## BillieJean

A ovo mi je tek 2. AIH....ako će bit i 3., ne vjerujem da ću izdržat bez testića više  :Wink: 
Sutra ti je onda 7dc ili? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikuliće.....javi

----------


## phiphy

> *Phiphy*,  kad ti ne očekuješ?


 :Laughing:  *Ne* očekujem od sljedećeg četvrtka, to će mi biti 29-ti dan ciklusa.
U Rijeci se ne vadi beta 14-ti dan od AIH-a nego 21. ako ne dođe m. pa će biti ili testić ili m., a tek onda možda beta.
Vidjet ćemo da li ću izdržati bez testa  :Smile:  .

----------


## BillieJean

Samo da prijavim negativni betu  :Sad: 

Maco, koje testice narucujes preko ebaya i koji seller? Imaš za preporucit? Ne da mi se ubuduće vise cekat ovako...

----------


## maca papucarica

Joj *Billie*, baš mi žao...  :Love: 
Baš sam se veselila tvojoj beti, računam imala si tri lijepa folikula...i to će bit to!
Nemoj da te to obeshrabri, nego lijepo nazovi dr i dogovaraj što ćete dalje, to je najbolji lijek!  :Kiss: 
Poslat ću ti na pp od koga sam naručivala testove.

----------


## BillieJean

*maco*, jesi ti bila jučer na uzv?? hvala za pp  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Bila sam. Malo sam uranila, sve strahu da ne bi ovaj ciklus ovulacija bila još i ranije nego prošli (10 dc), tako da nismo vidjeli ništa konkretno, 5 dc nazire se 1 folikul od 12 mm. U pon i opet...

----------


## BillieJean

5dc i folikul od 12mm?? Pa meni to zvuči jako dobro obećavajuće  :Klap:  apdejtaj nas  :Grin:

----------


## BillieJean

Evo, upravo dogovoreno - krećemo na 3. AIH, od sutra krećem s klomifenima....nadam se da će biti treća sreća  :Grin:

----------


## phiphy

Prijavljujem negativan testić, danas je 15.-ti dan od AIH-a.
A ništa, idemo dalje...

----------


## BillieJean

> Prijavljujem negativan testić, danas je 15.-ti dan od AIH-a.
> A ništa, idemo dalje...


A joj, žao mi je  :Love:  A što, betu tek za tjedan dana ideš vadit? Do tad si na utrićima (ujedno najvj ništa ni od m) ili? Kakvi su vam planovi za dalje (AIH ili IVF)?

----------


## BillieJean

Iako ja i s utrićima, dobijem točno u dan.....

----------


## phiphy

> A joj, žao mi je  A što, betu tek za tjedan dana ideš vadit? Do tad si na utrićima (ujedno najvj ništa ni od m) ili? Kakvi su vam planovi za dalje (AIH ili IVF)?


Betu idem vaditi tek za tjedan dana ako ne dobijem m. Takva je praksa za AIH u Ri. A m. će (po testu) doći, tako da ne vadim betu.
Nisam na utrićima. Jedino sam prva dva puta uzimala Duphaston, ovaj put nisam trebala ni to.

Plan za dalje je još jedan AIH. To baš i nije moja želja, al' nadam se da je će taj četvrti biti ujedno i zadnji pa da ćemo dalje (na IVF).

----------


## maca papucarica

A joj *Phiphy*, baš mi je žao... Neće nas nijednu treća sreća, demit! 
Nemam ni ja dobrih vijesti...onaj folikulić od petka je netragom nestao, je li pukao u međuvremenu ili što bi s njime ne znamo! U četvrtak idem još jednom na uzv, za slučaj da je ovo duži ciklus i da će se nešto tek počet događati, mada, iskreno sumnjam... We shall see!

----------


## dagnja

Cure i dalje vas čitam i svaki puta kada otvorim temu nadam se barem jednoj novoj trudnici. Držim palčeve za sve! Sretno i puse od mene!

----------


## phiphy

> A joj *Phiphy*, baš mi je žao... Neće nas nijednu treća sreća, demit! 
> Nemam ni ja dobrih vijesti...onaj folikulić od petka je netragom nestao, je li pukao u međuvremenu ili što bi s njime ne znamo! U četvrtak idem još jednom na uzv, za slučaj da je ovo duži ciklus i da će se nešto tek počet događati, mada, iskreno sumnjam... We shall see!


A baš, nikako da nam krene  :Sad:  .
Uh, pa kako nestao? Koji ti je ovo dan ciklusa? Možda je bila uranjena ovulacija?

----------


## maca papucarica

Danas mi je 9 dc, na fm sam bila jučer. Ako je bila onda je stvarno bila uranjena! I znači da je folikul rastao brzinom svjetlosti! 
Bit ćemo pametniji za dva dana...

----------


## BillieJean

> Cure i dalje vas čitam i svaki puta kada otvorim temu nadam se barem jednoj novoj trudnici. Držim palčeve za sve! Sretno i puse od mene!


hvala  :Smile:  kako si ti, kako napreduje, kako se osjećaš?  :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

*maco*, nadam se da će se ipak pojaviti neki folikulić za 2 dana  :Wink:

----------


## dagnja

> hvala  kako si ti, kako napreduje, kako se osjećaš?


Ja sam ušla u 14. tjedan i sad sam super, nemam više mučnina niti drugih problema, bili smo prošli tjedan na uzv-u i sve izgleda super tako da sam se konačno opustila i počela uživati u svemu. Želim vam svima da što brže dođete do istog ovog osjećaja i stvarno, stvarno se nadam da će to biti brzo.

----------


## BillieJean

ajde super, *dagnja*, baš mi je drago čuti jedan pozitivan primjer u moru ovih negativnih beta  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i dalje bude sve ok!  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Mi i službeno odustajemo od ovog ciklusa jer nema porasta folikula. Čekam M i, ako sve bude ok sa nalazima, idem na drilling jajnika... Ne znam hoću li nakon toga na još koji Aih, ali ću vas ćirnuti sa vremena na vrijeme! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima, a prvenstveno *Phiphy* koja nam je najpotencijalnija trudnica trenutno! Draga, nadam se da su gaćice čiste!

----------


## BillieJean

*Maco*, žao mi je što nije bilo folikula  :Sad:  A šta je to drilling jajnika?

----------


## matahari

PCO zeza, ha? Žao mi je... Drži se!




> Mi i službeno odustajemo od ovog ciklusa jer nema porasta folikula. Čekam M i, ako sve bude ok sa nalazima, idem na drilling jajnika... Ne znam hoću li nakon toga na još koji Aih, ali ću vas ćirnuti sa vremena na vrijeme! 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima, a prvenstveno *Phiphy* koja nam je najpotencijalnija trudnica trenutno! Draga, nadam se da su gaćice čiste!

----------


## mostarka86

forumasice...jedno pitanje!
možda će vam zvucati cudno ili glupo, ali sam tek nova u svemu ovome, tako da imam milion stvari koje su mi nejasne, a lakše mi je sa vama to podijeliti i pitati za savjet. 
zanima me, pošto mi je jedan jajovod zacepljen, a drugi prohodan, pod pritiskom ( ustanvljeno laparo i propuhivanjem), da li je moguće raditi inseminaciju...čisto me zanima vaše mišljenje, a dr.P ću svakako ići uskoro...
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

> zanima me, pošto mi je jedan jajovod zacepljen, a drugi prohodan, pod pritiskom ( ustanvljeno laparo i propuhivanjem), da li je moguće raditi inseminaciju...čisto me zanima vaše mišljenje, a dr.P ću svakako ići uskoro...
> hvala


hmmm....ja stvarno ne znam, ali sam čula da ne preporučaju inseminaciju u slučajevima kad su jajovodi slabije prohodni ili neprohodni......ali to možda ovisi od doca do doca, od slučaja do slučaja......tako da se nadam da će ti i netko drugi osim mene odgovoriti  :Smile:  gdje ideš (koja klinika)?

----------


## maca papucarica

> PCO zeza, ha? Žao mi je... Drži se!


Zeza, zeza...a s obzirom na to da smo sve ostale opcije probali (metformin, mršavljenje, klomići, Aih), ne preostaje ništa pametnije... Nadam se da ću biti od onih sretnica kod kojih ima učinka!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Mostarka*, doista ne znam radi li se inseminacija ako je jedan jajovod neprohodan. Najbolje ti je naručiti se na konzultacije kod mpo liječnika, pa će prema vašim nalazima predložiti za vas najbolju metodu. Sretno!

----------


## phiphy

> Mi i službeno odustajemo od ovog ciklusa jer nema porasta folikula. Čekam M i, ako sve bude ok sa nalazima, idem na drilling jajnika... Ne znam hoću li nakon toga na još koji Aih, ali ću vas ćirnuti sa vremena na vrijeme! 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima, a prvenstveno *Phiphy* koja nam je najpotencijalnija trudnica trenutno! Draga, nadam se da su gaćice čiste!


*Maca*, sumnjiv mi taj moj potencijal  :Laughing:  . Ali, hvala ti puno, nadam se da će mi 4.-ti AIH biti treća sreća  :Smile:   :Smile:  . Gaćice čiste jer imam uložak  :Laughing: , danas stigla m. (radila sam testić pred 3 dana pa nisam iznenađena) i već se psihički i fizički spremam za još jedan AIH.

Što je to drilling jajnika? Javi se, na kojoj god temi bila, može?

----------


## maca papucarica

*Phiphy*, bem mu miša, baš mi je žao što je došla! I ja ti želim da bude 4. sreća, kad nije moglo drugačije...
Za drilling imaš objašnjeno u trećem postu ovdje http://forum.roda.hr/threads/63558-Driling-jajnika.
Sretno drage moje!

----------


## mostarka86

*B.J, maca papucarica*
upravo sam se narucila kod dr. Poljaka, ovo sam radila kod svojih dr.u Mostaru, sa kojima nisam nimalo zadovoljna, tako da neću više ni da im odem da mi nalaze očitaju, a ne na konsultacije ili savjet. imala sam endometriozu,laparo.prije 3 mjeseca-dr. mi nije pola godine rekla za cistu od 5 cm, ja se pitam šta mi je sa trudnoćom, ako je sve ok. pored toga, nikada nije tražila spermiogram, hormone, briseve...a ja mlada, tek se počela suočavati sa tim i slijepo je slusala... sada sam sve ove nalaze sama povadila, i idem kod strucnjaka kakav je Poljak.
i ja sam procitala po nekim portalima da je inseminacija teže moguća sa zacepljenim jednim jajovodom, ali opet sam htjela cuti i vase mišljenje, naročito ako ste duže u svemu ovome od mene...
hvala zene moje :Very Happy:

----------


## BillieJean

Cure, jel ima koja AIH-ovka u tijeku?  :Wink:  Evo mene da prijavim prvu folikulometriju u ovom (klomifenskom) ciklusu (9dc): desno folikuli 12/14/15, lijevo 12/20, s tim da za ovaj 20 kažu da je najvj prazan, odnosno cista. Eto...u sri idem ponovno.

----------


## mostarka86

billieJean, čuvam ti fige, da rastu i da uspije postupak uspije  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kaae

Meni se sprema IUI u blizoj buducnosti, u punoj stimulaciji. Moram odraditi HSG za manje od mjesec dana, a onda cemo dogovoriti i ostatak. Nije da se veselim, ali sto sad, valjda. Grozim se cijene, a i stimulacije, s obzirom da idemo direktno u glavu s 150 IUI Follistima (Puregona), plus stoperica, plus ovo ono. Detalje cu, takodjer, saznati nakon HSG-a. Prica se mijenja, naravno, ako nemam prohodne jajovode, no ocekujemo da ce sve biti ok s te strane.

----------


## BillieJean

*Update*
2. folikulometrija: desno 12/20/20, lijevo 27 (cista). Danas štoperica i u petak AIH. Vibrajte  :Wink:

----------


## Sonja29

Bj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

*Billie* ~~~~~~~~~ za treću sreću!

----------


## Mia Majdak

pozdrav curke :Smile: ))
bila sam u petak na inseminaciji i danas mi se pojavilo lagano krvarenje tj kada sam se brisala vidjela sam na papiru krv,zna li netko možda zbog čega???

----------


## phiphy

Često se dogodi da prilikom inseminacije dođe do laganog oštećenja cervixa pa je normalno da bude malo krvarenja (ali malo, malo) nakon postupka. Drugo objašnjenje koje sam naučila na forumu je da je krvarenje od ovulacije, no mislim da ako inače ne dolazi do toga u redovnom ciklusu, tada je prvo objašnjenje krvarenja vjerojatnije.

----------


## Mia Majdak

pa nije mi baš jasno da se tek pojavi nakon dva dana,danas samo neke smeđe fleke kao da trebam dobiti M i neki mali ugrušak mi je ispao,čula sam da kada se  dešava implantacija kod nekga se pojavi malo krvarenje..

----------


## phiphy

Puno je prerano za implementaciju 2 dana nakon AIH-a. Implementacija se događa od 6 do 12 dana nakon ovulacije.

----------


## carlreina

Nakon dugo čitanja odlučila sam vam se pridružiti...čekam još 3 dana do bete, ovo mi je 2. aih (CIto st,idiopate) i ne gajim prevelike nade, nemam gotovo nikakvih simptoma, jedino navečer kad napokon uspijem leći osjetim zatezanje u jajnicima i bol u leđima, što može biti i posljedica posla (sjedilački posao od 10-12sati dnevno).
Razlika između ovog puta i prethodnog mi je što sam prvi put bila jako optimistična i jedva čekala izvadit betu (cijelih 1,2  :Sad:  ), a sad bi voljela da subota još dugo ne dođe.
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## maca papucarica

Carlreina ~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta ugodno iznenadi! 
Sto se simptoma tice, ja ih imam svaki mjesec, u postupku ili ne i ne znace bas nista (osim da previse razmisljam o njima  :Grin: ). Jedini put kad je beta bila pozitivna (nazalost, ne dugo) bila sam uvjerena da ni ovaj put nista od toga, kad ono mala ali pozitivna betica.
E pa neka bude velika pozitivna beta, tebi i svim ostalim aihovkama!

----------


## carlreina

Nažalost ni druga nam inseminacija nije uspjela. Ovaj put sam točno takav ishod i očekivala pa se nisam pretjerano razočarala. Sad nas čeka treća, nadam se i dobitna jer sam čvrsto odlučila da je zadnja. 
Svima Vam želim velike bete i zdravu dječicu!

----------


## BillieJean

carlreina, žao mi je  :Love:  kakav je plan za dalje?

----------


## *DJ*

Pozdrav cure, da vam se i ja pridružim. Ovo mi 2.AIH, do sutra sam na klomifenima i u četvrtak idem na prvu folikulometriju!
carlreina, žao mi je. 
Svima puno ~~~~~~~~za uspjeh!

----------


## BillieJean

> Pozdrav cure, da vam se i ja pridružim. Ovo mi 2.AIH, do sutra sam na klomifenima i u četvrtak idem na prvu folikulometriju!
> carlreina, žao mi je. 
> Svima puno ~~~~~~~~za uspjeh!


Sretno, apdejtaj nas  :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

Samo da prijavim negativan test 12dpAIH  :Sad:  Još ću ponovit koji put, al ne nadam se baš previše....

----------


## matahari

Žao mi je draga... da mi je kuna za svaki negativni test do sada...




> Samo da prijavim negativan test 12dpAIH  Još ću ponovit koji put, al ne nadam se baš previše....

----------


## maca papucarica

*Billie*, rano ti je. 12 dpo je stvarno mala sansa za vidjeti plusic, ponovi ti to za dva dana. Drzim fige!

----------


## Mare 85

Pozdrav cure!
Dugo vas čitam i danas sam se odlučila priključiti vama..ženama,borcima,trudilicama,majkama...
Danas je 4 dan od moje prve  Aih na SD, u isčekivanju sam...
Inače naša dijagnoza je: sekundarna neplodnost
prirodna trudnoća 2005. (princeza)
i od tada nikako više nisam mogla postići trudnoću.
Nakon 4x klomifena i  ciljanih odnosa u 2011., moj ginić me uputio na SD kod dr B.
Tamo me pregledaju detaljno,obavim svu pravnu i medicinsku dokumentaciju i naruči me u 3mj na folikumetriju i AIH. Pila sam os 3-7 dc klomifene 2x1
Suprug napravio s-gram i utvrđeno da ima malo progresivno pokretnih, ali kaže dr u granicama i ako je upalilo jednom opet će :/
Tako da sam obavila svoju prvu AIH u ponedjeljak i sad osluškujem tijelo i čekam... probadanje,grčevi,glad,često mokrenje... zasada je to prisutno
Eh da, imala sam i sukrvicu na dan i dan nakon AIh...
Eto sad sam se došla malo družiti s vama da mi skratite muke i čekanje  :Kiss:

----------


## matahari

mare, dobrodošla! sretno!

----------


## carlreina

> carlreina, žao mi je  kakav je plan za dalje?


idući tjedan 3. aih i po mojoj odluci zadnji, iako me dr. Š. stalno špota da ne upirem za ivf jer imamo šanse i za prirodno začeće (idiopate smo) i za aih...međutim, zbog premalo vremena koje smo suprug i ja zajedno (on je pomorac) doista više nemam snage i živaca odugovlačiti, iako znam da možda to i nije najpametnije.

Billie žao mi je zbog minusa i želim ti da što prije vidiš plus...kako tebi tako i svim ostalim curama...

edit: i ja sam često promislila kako bi se kupala u novcima da sam za svaki test dobila kunu, ma sad već i lipu  :Rolling Eyes:  al bit će jednom i +, mora biti   :Smile:

----------


## Mare 85

carlreina gdje ideš na AIH? 
matahari hvala na dobrodošlici!!!

----------


## BillieJean

*Mare85*, dobrodošla i što kraće nam ostala na ovoj temi  :Wink:  Nadam se da će prvi AIH biti dobitan  :Smile: 

*carlreina*, nama je ovo bio 3. AIH i isto ne želim više!!! Iako je doc spominjao da bi trebali obaviti 6 - ne, hvala!!! Uostalom, ko da ne mogu popit klomifene i bez folikulometrije i štoperice, uz LH trakice pogodit ovulaciju (a znam pogodit i bez njih) i zapravo ne vidim neku veliku razliku u tome od AIH-a, osim kaj nije tolika gnjavaža  :Wink:  Tako da na sljedećim konzultacijama ću inzistirati na IVF-u pa se nadam da će popustiti. 

Minus i dalje prisutan, niti najmanja naznaka crtice (a danas je 14dpAIH)....

----------


## Mare 85

BillieJean hvala na dobrodošlici..
i sama stalno googlam i čitam po netu kakva su iskustva i uspješnosti inseminacija..
znam da su šanse za uspijeh i to iz prve jaaako male gotovo  nikakve,ali znaš nadamo se..zato to sve na kraju krajeva i radimo.
Mene je dr B. stavio na listu za IVF.. piše mi na ambulantnom listu 23/2012 eh..sad...kad bi to trebalo biti vidjet ćemo
svakako 3 tj nakon inseminacije,bilo ili ne bilo bete, idem na kontrolu i daljnje dogovore..
svima želim puuuno uspijeha i nadam se da će nam ova 2012 biti plodna godina!

----------


## *DJ*

BillieJean žao mi  :Sad: 
Evo da vam se javim, danas sam bila na folikulometriji, većeras je šroperica, a u ponedjeljak neznam da li će biti AIH ili IVF, jer dr.(koja je mijenjala mog dr. ovaj tjedan) nije sigurna koliko ima folikula. Tako da ću tek u pon. saznati šta me čeka.

----------


## LittleBirdie

drage moje, navratila sam samo da vam pružim malo podrške... i kažem da sam nakon tri neuspjele inseminacije ostala trudna prirodnim putem. u ponedjeljak će biti punih 7 sedmica  :Smile:  osjećam se super i s nestrpljenjem iščekujem naredni termin kod doktorke. inače, bili smo u pauzi pred ivf i eto, dragi bog nas je obradovao kao nikad dosad. svima šaljem pusu i  :Very Happy:  za skorašnji plusić!

----------


## matahari

> drage moje, navratila sam samo da vam pružim malo podrške... i kažem da sam nakon tri neuspjele inseminacije ostala trudna prirodnim putem. u ponedjeljak će biti punih 7 sedmica  osjećam se super i s nestrpljenjem iščekujem naredni termin kod doktorke. inače, bili smo u pauzi pred ivf i eto, dragi bog nas je obradovao kao nikad dosad. svima šaljem pusu i  za skorašnji plusić!


čestitam. lijep scenarij!

----------


## *DJ*

*LittleBirdie,* čestitam. Ovo je stavrno jedna lijepa vijest!

----------


## Mare 85

Čestitam!!! Prekrasne vijesti! Čuvaj se i uživaj
Obožavam pročitati takvu lijepu priču, podigne me!

----------


## mari mar

Pozdrav!
...da vam se i ja pridružim i prijavim svoju 4. inseminaciju koja je bila 10.3.i sad čekam ß... ovo je u stvari trebao biti moj 1.IVF (mPC), ali nije bilo js pa su mi napravili AIH.

----------


## Mare 85

Sretno mari, nek je ovj put  onaj pravi! Čitala sam da se uspijesi na insemenacija zbrajaju...ako je podatk istinit šanse su ti super!
Držim fige i obavezno javi betu!
Ja sam isto čekalica i betu vadim za tjedan dana..pola sam pregurala..
Jel mi možeš reći kakve si simptome ili nesimptome imala u prethodne 3 inseminacije?
Ja stalno imam neke grčeve i pritiske na janike,čas jedan čas drugi..
i ona tupa bol kao da će svaki čas stići vještica!

----------


## carlreina

bok cure,

Mare85 na aih idem u Cita.

Billiejean potpuno isto razmišljamo o daljnjim inseminacijama...Ja sam u startu rekla da preko 3 ne bih,iako mi dr stalno spominje ženu koja je uspjela iz osmog puta. Super,al ja toliko vremena više nemam. Stalno se grizem što nisam u startu slušala svoj osjećaj i ranije krenila u mpo vode. Doktori su me stalno "tješili" da sam mlada, da je sve ok, bit će prirodno, treba se opustiti (a sve znate kako nam je čuti ovaj mudri savjet  :Mad: ), da smo suprug i ja premalo zajedno...ČIni mi se da sam ranije krenila da bi sad bila optimističnija i manje opterećena. 

Littlebird iskreno ti čestitam,želim školsku trudnoću i zdravu bebicu! i hvala ti što si nam javila lijepu vijest, kako su već cure napisale i mene jako podigne kad pročitam da je neka od trudilica, na ovaj ili onaj način, ostala trudna..odmah mi da vjetar u leđa za daljnju borbu  :Smile:

----------


## drizl

ja sutra idem na drugu inseminaciju.
prvu smo imali u 02.2012. u prirodnom ciklusu sa 2 jajne stanice i super spermiogramom. al nažalost beta 0.
ovaj ciklus sam uzimala klomifen, 3 injekcije menopura i jučer štopericu. 
uf....sva sam na iglama i prestrašena jer me prošli put stvaro boljela inseminacija   :Unsure:

----------


## *DJ*

> Pozdrav!
> ...da vam se i ja pridružim i prijavim svoju 4. inseminaciju koja je bila 10.3.i sad čekam ß... ovo je u stvari trebao biti moj 1.IVF (mPC), ali nije bilo js pa su mi napravili AIH.


Pozdrav, kod mene je obrnuto, naime danas mi je trebala biti 2.inseminacija, ali sam završila na kraju na 1.ivf-u, 3 folikula, 2 js će oplodit i u sriijedu transfer. Punkcija i nije bila toliko strašna koliko sam očekivala.
Svima sretno i velike bete želim!

----------


## phiphy

> Čitala sam da se uspijesi na insemenacija zbrajaju...ako je podatk istinit šanse su ti super!
> as jedan čas drugi..


Iako sam i ja to pročitala, meni zapravo uopće nije jasno što je pjesnik htio reći...

----------


## maca papucarica

*Phiphy*, to ti je zapravo igra statistike. Znaci da je prema stranim statistikama (za nase ne mogu pouzdano reci, jer postoje li uopce!?) uspjesnost Aih po postupku 15-20 %, a da 60-70 % parova postigne trudnocu u 6 Aih (neki iz prvog neki iz sestog ali vecina, opet, statistika se slaze da vise od 6 (ukoliko ne dode do biokemijske ili sl.) nema smisla raditi). Izvor wikipedija.

----------


## mari mar

> Sretno mari, nek je ovj put  onaj pravi! Čitala sam da se uspijesi na insemenacija zbrajaju...ako je podatk istinit šanse su ti super!
> Držim fige i obavezno javi betu!
> Ja sam isto čekalica i betu vadim za tjedan dana..pola sam pregurala..
> Jel mi možeš reći kakve si simptome ili nesimptome imala u prethodne 3 inseminacije?
> Ja stalno imam neke grčeve i pritiske na janike,čas jedan čas drugi..
> i ona tupa bol kao da će svaki čas stići vještica!


Mare 85, budemo vidjeli šta će biti...i meni je moj dr. rekao da ima smisla raditi 6 inseminacija, ali eto već nakon trećeg neuspješnog rekao je da idemo na IVF u prirodnom ciklusu(jer mi je već 1.d.c. bio 1 folikul) malo rano ali eto... 2. folikul je bio puno manji nije punktiran...(možda je u njemu js???) ali kako je to ipak prirodnjak ne gajim neke velike nade... :Cekam: 
Nekakve posebne simptome nisam imala samo taj zadnji tjedan pred betu kao pred m, ali nadaš se do kraja...dan prije bete znala sam napraviti test.... onda novi ciklus nova nada :Taps: 

Od mudrih savjeta tipa opusti se, samo nemoj misliti i bit će.....pada mi mrak na oči! :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Svima sretno, i nadam se da ćemo sve uskoro imati velike bete!! :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Mare 85

Ja isto idem na inseminacije dok čekam red za IVF... do kojeg broja ću doći samo Bog dragi zna!
u ponedjeljak vadim betu... imam baš te simptome kao pred M, probada me i sl.
Nemam velike nade,ali se ipak nadam!

----------


## donatela

pozdrav svima...nova sam na ovom forumu ,iako nisam jos uvijek bila na inseminaciji nego sam tek prosla folikulometrije sa klomifenima i ciljanim odnosima(trenutno sam u fazi cekanja i pocela sam sa duphastonima)i moram jos dvaput tako i onda ako ne uspije idem na inseminaciju otpr.u 6om mj...a inace vec imam jedno dijete od 6god(prirodno zacet)ali sad ja i dragi pokusavamo vec 2ipo godine pa neide..a njemu je nalaz spermiograma u redu a ja imam neredovite/neuredne ovulacije i epi.

imam jedno pitanje još :dali se inseminacijom moze izbjeci problem nedostatka cervikalne sluzi u vrjeme ovulacije??ja tu sluz nemam uopce pa se sad bas pitam ako se sjeme uštrca u jajovode gdje js i bude oplođena ..znaci tada ta sluz i nije potrebna...mene kopka uvijek nije li bas to kod mene problem zasto nemogu zatrudnjet...

----------


## phiphy

> *Phiphy*, to ti je zapravo igra statistike. Znaci da je prema stranim statistikama (za nase ne mogu pouzdano reci, jer postoje li uopce!?) uspjesnost Aih po postupku 15-20 %, a da 60-70 % parova postigne trudnocu u 6 Aih (neki iz prvog neki iz sestog ali vecina, opet, statistika se slaze da vise od 6 (ukoliko ne dode do biokemijske ili sl.) nema smisla raditi). Izvor wikipedija.


Sve 5, ali ne znam zašto se to naglašava za AIH kad isto vrijedi i za IVF - da se statistički u 4 do 5 pokušaja postiže trudnoća.
U svakom slučaju, meni je to totalni nonsense. Jer, ispada da ti se šansa povećava što se više bližiš 6.-om AIH-u, tj. kao da ti prethodne inseminacije povećavaju postotak uspjeha u trenutnom postupku. A to nije tako jer nemaš više šansi ostati u drugom stanju samo zato jer ti je šesti postupak, a ne prvi.

I ova uspješnost AIH-a na wikipediji mi je Wow jer po onom što sam ja čitala na raznim portalima i intervjuima s našim specijalistima za humanu, uspješnost je ipak dosta manja.

----------


## maca papucarica

Isto vrijedi i za aih i za ivf i za old school keks...
Postoji uzrecica Statistika je majka zaheba. Mislim da je time dosta receno, a opet, bez nje ne mozemo zakljucivati o nekim stvarima...
Sretno svima djevojcice!
 Ja za dva dana odoh na lpsc, drzte fige!

----------


## BillieJean

> *LittleBirdie,* čestitam. Ovo je stavrno jedna lijepa vijest!


Pridružujem se čestitkama....stvarno lijepo  :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

> Pozdrav!
> ...da vam se i ja pridružim i prijavim svoju 4. inseminaciju koja je bila 10.3.i sad čekam ß... ovo je u stvari trebao biti moj 1.IVF (mPC), ali nije bilo js pa su mi napravili AIH.


sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BillieJean

> Billiejean potpuno isto razmišljamo o daljnjim inseminacijama...Ja sam u startu rekla da preko 3 ne bih,iako mi dr stalno spominje ženu koja je uspjela iz osmog puta. Super,al ja toliko vremena više nemam. Stalno se grizem što nisam u startu slušala svoj osjećaj i ranije krenila u mpo vode. Doktori su me stalno "tješili" da sam mlada, da je sve ok, bit će prirodno, treba se opustiti (a sve znate kako nam je čuti ovaj mudri savjet ), da smo suprug i ja premalo zajedno...ČIni mi se da sam ranije krenila da bi sad bila optimističnija i manje opterećena.


Ma mene živcira kod inseminacija što je gnjavaža - moram izlaziti s posla svaka 2 dana radi folikulometrije, onda tamo čekam satima i nerviram se, a eto već 3 puta nije uspjelo. Ono, ajmo pokušat nešto drugo....nas valjda "navlače" isto zato kaj sam kao mlada, a i idiopate smo. Ali to ne znači da imam živaca i vremena na bacanje!

----------


## BillieJean

> ja sutra idem na drugu inseminaciju.
> uf....sva sam na iglama i prestrašena jer me prošli put stvaro boljela inseminacija


Drizl, nadam se da ipak nije boljela inseminacija i ~~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj put uspije! A u prvoj te bolio baš sam postupak ili kasnije? Mene je, recimo, u prvoj boljelo kasnije i to jaaaaako

----------


## BillieJean

> Pozdrav, kod mene je obrnuto, naime danas mi je trebala biti 2.inseminacija, ali sam završila na kraju na 1.ivf-u, 3 folikula, 2 js će oplodit i u sriijedu transfer. Punkcija i nije bila toliko strašna koliko sam očekivala.
> Svima sretno i velike bete želim!


Čekaj, 3 folikula i poslali te na IVF?! A ja ih u 2. AIH-u isto imala 3 i ni I od IVF-a nisu spomenuli :D s tim da su uz ta 3 bila još 2 manja za koje kad sam ga pitala pa kaj je s njima, dr veli "pa da idemo na IVF i njih bi punktirali, al ovako se oni ne računaju"......tako da mi se čini da su htjeli u svakom slučaju izbjeći IVF.....dok vidim da je na VV druga priča......možda da probam otići tamo, možda me ne bi slali na 6 AIH-a  :Wink:

----------


## BillieJean

> *Phiphy*, to ti je zapravo igra statistike. Znaci da je prema stranim statistikama (za nase ne mogu pouzdano reci, jer postoje li uopce!?) uspjesnost Aih po postupku 15-20 %, a da 60-70 % parova postigne trudnocu u 6 Aih (neki iz prvog neki iz sestog ali vecina, opet, statistika se slaze da vise od 6 (ukoliko ne dode do biokemijske ili sl.) nema smisla raditi). Izvor wikipedija.


A mislim, to je samo po sebi logično: npr. u košarci trebate pogoditi koš. Da li su vam veće šanse da ćete ga zaista i pogoditi ako imate pravo jednom pokušati ili ako možete pokušati npr. 5 puta?! Tako i to  :Smile:  Ali ako se gleda svaka inseminacija zasebno, šanse su po svakoj zapravo jednake, naravno ako je riječ o istom protokolu (kao što su i jednake šanse da ćete pogoditi koš prvom ili zadnjom loptom)......

----------


## BillieJean

E sad kad sam ga zaspamala, idem ga zaspamat do kraja  :Wink:  

Još bih samo željela svima zahvaliti na podršci  :Love: 

Mi uzimamo sad pauzu od 3 mjeseca.....svaki dan u jutro imam jednu edukaciju pa ne mogu ići na folikulometrije, a i iskreno, treba mi malo odmora.....

----------


## mari mar

Znači ni u ZG nije bolja situacija što se tiče čekanja za folikulometriju... to čekanje nekada i po 3-4 sata da bi došao na red zna stvarno izluditi čovjeka, ali nije uvijek tako... Znam nije ni doktorima lako...
BillieJean ako ti treba odmora onda malo pauziraj ali nemoj odgađati...jer i ja sam prije 2 god. odustala na neko vrijeme misleći da će to ići možda i prirodno...pa onda nikako se vratit...ali eto opet sam u tim vodama...neke sam si stvari posložila u glavi i krenula u nove pobjede :Joggler:

----------


## *DJ*

> Čekaj, 3 folikula i poslali te na IVF?! A ja ih u 2. AIH-u isto imala 3 i ni I od IVF-a nisu spomenuli :D s tim da su uz ta 3 bila još 2 manja za koje kad sam ga pitala pa kaj je s njima, dr veli "pa da idemo na IVF i njih bi punktirali, al ovako se oni ne računaju"......tako da mi se čini da su htjeli u svakom slučaju izbjeći IVF.....dok vidim da je na VV druga priča......možda da probam otići tamo, možda me ne bi slali na 6 AIH-a


Da, na Vuku je ako je 3 ili više folikula ideš na IVF. A da sam imala AIH, to bi mi bio zadnji, tako mi je dr. predložio, da me ne muči inseminacijama, da ako ne uspije u 5.bi na IVF. Ali eto iznenadilo me, malo me bilo strah kad mi je reko to je IVF ono iznenada (on se pošalio-iznenada se osatane i trudan  :Smile:  ). Sretna sam na kraju da je tak bilo, jedva čekam transfer sutra - više ću se nadati.

----------


## *DJ*

> Znači ni u ZG nije bolja situacija što se tiče čekanja za folikulometriju... to čekanje nekada i po 3-4 sata da bi došao na red zna stvarno izluditi čovjeka, ali nije uvijek tako... Znam nije ni doktorima lako...
> BillieJean ako ti treba odmora onda malo pauziraj ali nemoj odgađati...jer i ja sam prije 2 god. odustala na neko vrijeme misleći da će to ići možda i prirodno...pa onda nikako se vratit...ali eto opet sam u tim vodama...neke sam si stvari posložila u glavi i krenula u nove pobjede


Na VV-u nema toliko čekanja što se tiće folikulometrija, uglavnom su od pol 8 do pol 9, najkasnije do 9, jer tad dr. idu u salu i nakon tog su ostali pregledi.

Drizl i mari mar sretno!

----------


## drizl

> Drizl, nadam se da ipak nije boljela inseminacija i ~~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj put uspije! A u prvoj te bolio baš sam postupak ili kasnije? Mene je, recimo, u prvoj boljelo kasnije i to jaaaaako


sam postupak me bolio, a vjerojatno zato jer sam sva bila uplašena

----------


## drizl

evo, da javim što je bilo

bili smo spremni za inseminaciju kao ono doktorica pogleda ultrazvukom prije i veli da ne smije raditi, razvilo se previše folikula i upravo pucaju. možemo odustat ili na ivf. 
kako smo imali 5 min za odlučivanje, bez dileme smo se odlučili za ivf. drogirali su me koktelom od lijekova. punktirano je 3 js. tamo sam malo odležala i krenula kući. 
jučer sam cijeli dan bila mamurna, navečer sam povračala i dobila temp. al vjerujem da je to sve bilo od šoka. danas se malo bolje osjećam i čekam da ne sestra nazove i kaže što dalje......

----------


## Mare 85

Pozdrav donatela!
I kod mene je sekundarna neplodnost, porod 2005.
Od tada nikako da se primi...klomifeni i ciljani, mjerenje bazalne temp, hsg, čak sam si kupila i mikroskop za ovulaciju... ništa od ničega
Sad je moja prva AIH iza mene i čekam vađenje bete u ponedjeljak :/
Mislim da u tvome slučaju nedostatak sluzi nema nikakvog utjecaja, jer kao što znaš sjeme se insemenacijom ispusti duboko u maternicu ili jajovode,tako da preskaćemo rodnicu, vrat maternice i svu sluz...
Bez brige, strpljivo i sretno!

----------


## Mare 85

drizl.. iskreno se nadam da će sve biti ok
Znaš da te neplanirane situacije zanju ispasti baš onako kako treba
SRETNO!

----------


## mari mar

> drizl.. iskreno se nadam da će sve biti ok
> Znaš da te neplanirane situacije zanju ispasti baš onako kako treba
> SRETNO!


Slažem se s Mare85! 
Drizl za uspješan tulum u lab. :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever: 
Obavezno javi kako je prošlo...

----------


## carlreina

marimar slažem se s tobom po pitanju savjeta tipa "samo nemoj misliti i bit će"  :Rolling Eyes:  neka me netko nauči kako mogu ne misliti na najvažniji cilj u našem životu i dati ću mu sve što imam

maca papucarica gdje ideš na lpsc? Hrabro i sretno! mi smo se dogovorili s dr, da ako ova treća aih ne uspije u 4 mjesec obavim lpsc...hgs sam napravila prije 8 mjeseci i nalaz je, po doktorovim riječima bio "za +4" (desno se kontrast odmah razlio,lijevo sa zadrškom)...malo se pribojavam lpsc, ali napravit ću je u Cita, a u njih imam veliko povjerenje pa će valjda sve bit ok.

billiejean opet potpisujem...godine nisu mjerilo za želju i strpljenje...a realno mm i nije baš u cvijetu mladosti (40god)....nažalost vrijeme ne stoji i mislim da se treba što prije reagirati...što se izlazaka s posla tiče i meni je to problem, srećom folikulometrije obavim kroz popodne (radim stalno ujutro) a za aih molim boga da se potrefi subota (prošli put jest,vjerojatno će i ovaj) jer ne smijem reći na poslu gdje idem  :Sad:  pa mi je to veće opterećenje nego sam postupak...i naravno odmah nakon postupka trčim natrag na posao

Drizl puno sreće!

----------


## mari mar

> marimar slažem se s tobom po pitanju savjeta tipa "samo nemoj misliti i bit će"  neka me netko nauči kako mogu ne misliti na najvažniji cilj u našem životu i dati ću mu sve što imam
> 
> maca papucarica gdje ideš na lpsc? Hrabro i sretno! mi smo se dogovorili s dr, da ako ova treća aih ne uspije u 4 mjesec obavim lpsc...hgs sam napravila prije 8 mjeseci i nalaz je, po doktorovim riječima bio "za +4" (desno se kontrast odmah razlio,lijevo sa zadrškom)...malo se pribojavam lpsc, ali napravit ću je u Cita, a u njih imam veliko povjerenje pa će valjda sve bit ok.
> 
> billiejean opet potpisujem...godine nisu mjerilo za želju i strpljenje...a realno mm i nije baš u cvijetu mladosti (40god)....nažalost vrijeme ne stoji i mislim da se treba što prije reagirati...što se izlazaka s posla tiče i meni je to problem, srećom folikulometrije obavim kroz popodne (radim stalno ujutro) a za aih molim boga da se potrefi subota (prošli put jest,vjerojatno će i ovaj) jer ne smijem reći na poslu gdje idem  pa mi je to veće opterećenje nego sam postupak...i naravno odmah nakon postupka trčim natrag na posao
> 
> Drizl puno sreće!


Ma joj to je sigurno naporno kad na poslu ne smiju znati gdje ideš ili makar možeš tražiti slobodni dan?! :Mad:  Ja za sad ne mogu reći da imam takvih problema, ali kako gotovo svaki mjesec tražim koji dan ako se ne mogu zamjeniti, znaju reči:pa opet!  :Sad: 

Jel mi možete reći šta ste pile još poslije AIH ili IVF osim utrogestana, ja sam recimo pila folacin i magnezij do sad skroz, a sad mi je dr. napisao lactogyn i folic plus... :Smile:

----------


## Mare 85

ja samo stavljam utriće po preporuci doktora, a samoinicijativno pijem folic...jedem puno voća.. svaki dan se počastim bogatom voćnom salatom prelivenom voćnim jogurtom s velikim komadićima voća...mmmmljac
nadam se i čuvam se


tek su me dana smalo počele boljti  grudi..nekako kao da me žare..
u pon beta...ufff

----------


## carlreina

> Ma joj to je sigurno naporno kad na poslu ne smiju znati gdje ideš ili makar možeš tražiti slobodni dan?! Ja za sad ne mogu reći da imam takvih problema, ali kako gotovo svaki mjesec tražim koji dan ako se ne mogu zamjeniti, znaju reči:pa opet! 
> 
> Jel mi možete reći šta ste pile još poslije AIH ili IVF osim utrogestana, ja sam recimo pila folacin i magnezij do sad skroz, a sad mi je dr. napisao lactogyn i folic plus...


grozno naporno i ponižavajuće je kada ne smijem reći gdje idem, ali je jednostavno takva klima u firmi da ne smijemo bit bolesni,imati problema i sl...šef očekuje da živimo da bismo radili..a raditi moram, u konačnici i volim svoj posao, iako me ponekad jako deprimira. slobodne dane ne mogu koristiti (veći dio) kada ja hoću jer zbog specifičnosti posla kojim se bavimo jedan period u godini ne radimo nego smo na kolektivnom godišnjem odmoru...kad promislim da ću,ako idući mjesec budem išla na lpsc, biti na bolovanju 2 tjedna ili više oblije me znoj..tužno, više se moram nervirati oko toga nego oko samih postupaka..al onda se sjetim cura koje ne mogu raditi i njihovih problema pa mi je lakše podnjeti

nakon aih sam, osim utrogestana, pila folic plus, željezo i vitamin c jer sam anemična...magnezij do sad nisam al ću i to početi, koji vi pijete cure i u kojem periodu?

----------


## BillieJean

*mari mar*, da, nažalost, ništa bolja situacija što se tiče čekanja....dobro ajde, nije baš 3-4 sata, iako mi se i to znalo dogoditi, ali 1,5-2h je standard, barem je tako u Vinogradskoj.....pauzu uzimam zato jer ne mogu drugačije, idem na edukaciju koju mi plaća firma i fizički ne mogu biti na dva mjesta (na edukaciji i u čekaonici).....ja sam mislila uzeti barem mjesec dana pauze, ali eto.....naručiti ću se samo za konzultacijski pregled da ih žicam da me stave na listu za IVF  :Wink: 

*DJ*, to je super što su na VV čini mi se ipak fleksibilniji  :Smile:  Možda se stvarno prebacim, a i sviđa mi se to što kažeš za folikulometrije. U Vinogradskoj nema pravila...

*drizl*, i ti završila na IVF-u?? pa super!  :Smile:  sretno  :Smile:  javljaj što se događa......a koliko si folikula imala i gdje ideš, mislim u koji centar/kliniku?

----------


## drizl

zvala me doktorica i veli sa imamo dvije lijepo opođene stanice, a ukupno su izvadili 3. tak da je to dobar rezultat  :Smile: 
u petak idemo na transfer

idem u privatnu kliniku, Beta Plus u Novom Zagrebu. Inače, sestre i doktorica su jako ljubazne i baš paze ne mene, što mi i treba u ovakvoj situaciji  :Cool:

----------


## carlreina

dobro jutro cure,
jučer sam bila na drugoj folikulometriji (za 3 aih) i folikul jedan ostao na 13mm,drugi se s 13 pomaknuo na cijelih 14mm...sutra idem opet al najvjerojatnije ništa od aih za ovaj ciklus, što me strašno izdeprimiralno jer mi suprug putuje i neće ga biti minimalno 3, a više 4 mjeseca..a taj osjećaj da se ne mičem s mjesta me ubija
 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Mare 85

Noćas sam čak sanjala da sam trudna...
Koliko je psiha i podsvijest zahebana stvar  :Smile: 
Još 3 dana do bete...
Rastura me kao da ću procuriti svaki čas, noge me bole,tj listovi kao da imam upalu mišića i grudi su mi se popunile, malo bolne pod pazuhom.
Napuhana već 3 dana...lijepo oblikovan stomak  :Smile:  
Ali ta bol kao da ću svaki tren procuriti me izluđuje!!!!

----------


## carlreina

> Koliko je psiha i podsvijest zahebana stvar 
> Još 3 dana do bete...
> Rastura me kao da ću procuriti svaki čas, noge me bole,tj listovi kao da imam upalu mišića i grudi su mi se popunile, malo bolne pod pazuhom.
> Napuhana već 3 dana...lijepo oblikovan stomak  
> Ali ta bol kao da ću svaki tren procuriti me izluđuje!!!!


koliko je psiha zeznuta stvar uvjerim se svaki put kad mm ode raditi...čim ga nema menstruacija mi je uredna kao urica, svako 28dana bez greške..čim on dođe kasni od 5 do 15 dana...dovoljno da mi se probudi nada i da tresnem svaki put kad vidim - na testu  :Crying or Very sad: 

sve što navodiš sam prošla, nakon prve inseminacije manje izraženo, prošli mjesec daleko više...grudi ogromneeeee i strašno bolne...prvi dan nakon prestanka stavljanja utrića sve nestalo ka rukom odnešeno

držim fige da ti ova 3 dana prođe u što optimističnijem tonu i da beta bude velika

----------


## Mare 85

hvala carlreina!
Moja nada je postojana ali jako mala
Mislim si da trudnoća nije povezana s bolovima..tako da dok god  boli kao da ću dobiti,znači da ću dobiti čim se skinem s utrića..
U pon beta, nalaz kupim u utorak jer je kod mene u malenom gradu to tako ..  :/

----------


## carlreina

> hvala carlreina!
> Moja nada je postojana ali jako mala
> Mislim si da trudnoća nije povezana s bolovima..tako da dok god  boli kao da ću dobiti,znači da ću dobiti čim se skinem s utrića..
> U pon beta, nalaz kupim u utorak jer je kod mene u malenom gradu to tako ..  :/


Znam da je to lakše reći nego napraviti, al nemoj se prestati nadati!
Ali ti ne mogu mailati nalaz nakon što izvadiš betu?

----------


## BillieJean

*drizl*, super za oplođeme stanice  :Klap:  sretno sutra!

*carlreina*, zašto misliš da ništa od ovog puta?? Meni se isto dogodilo kad smo išli na prvi AIH da je folikul u 2 dana narastao samo 1mm....ali je zato za 2 dana narastao još 3mm, sto je bilo dovoljno za stopericu i AIH....tako da stignu oni još  :Wink:  sretno i tebi sutra pa javi jel rastu....

*Mare85*, sretno i tebi, izdrzi jos ovaj vikend, brzo ce to proc i nadam se da ce beta biti velika  :Smile:

----------


## carlreina

> *carlreina*, zašto misliš da ništa od ovog puta?? Meni se isto dogodilo kad smo išli na prvi AIH da je folikul u 2 dana narastao samo 1mm....ali je zato za 2 dana narastao još 3mm, sto je bilo dovoljno za stopericu i AIH....tako da stignu oni još  sretno i tebi sutra pa javi jel rastu....


hvala ti  :Kiss: 
nadam se da će bit tako...u prošla dva puta su rasli idealno, kako doktor kaže pa sam to uzela zdravo za gotovo i ovaj me put šokiralno više nego šta je trebalo...idem popodne i naravno da vam javim

drizl sretno!!!

----------


## drizl

vraćene su mi dvije mrvice i sad čekamo betu, 27.03.  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> maca papucarica gdje ideš na lpsc?


*Carlreina*, ja sam obavila lpsc u Cita. Operirali me dr P i dr S, sve proslo odlicno, osoblje Salusa za 5+ i sad lezim kuci i cekam skidanje savova za 6 dana. 
Kako je prosla folikulometrija, ima li koji vodeci folikul? ~~~~~~~~
*Drizl*  :Klap:  za dvije mrvice, drzim fige!

----------


## carlreina

> *Carlreina*, ja sam obavila lpsc u Cita. Operirali me dr P i dr S, sve proslo odlicno, osoblje Salusa za 5+ i sad lezim kuci i cekam skidanje savova za 6 dana. 
> Kako je prosla folikulometrija, ima li koji vodeci folikul? ~~~~~~~~
> *Drizl*  za dvije mrvice, drzim fige!


bas ti hvala sto si mi to javila,odmah sam hrabrija...mene lpsc ceka  pocetkom travnja, isto cu kod njih...od ponedjeljka obavljam pretrage, sad sam u fazi da se raspitujem gdje se sta moze privatno obaviti jer za bolnicu nemam vremena (problem mi je kasniti na posao).
jucer sam bila na folikulometriji, samo 15mm tako da je dr Š konstatirao da od toga nema kruha  :Crying or Very sad: 
malo sam ot, ali moram se izjadati da sam se jucer najjadnije osjecala,u cekaonici 7 trudnica, sve okrugle i blistave, opusteno cakulaju o svojim iskustvima...ja sam drzala torbu (tocnije torbetinu) u krilu i nije mi se vidio trbuh pa me jedna, zeleci me ukljuciti u razgovor, pitala koliko sam ja trudna... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

drizl puno srece, nadam se da ce sve proci za 5!

----------


## Mare 85

carlreina  :Sad: 

i ti ćeš se uskoro zaokružiti i blistati,uvjerena sam!
Drži se draga!

----------


## Mare 85

javljam svoju mizernu betu 0,2 U/L!  :Sad:

----------


## phiphy

Evo, i ja prijavljujem 4. neuspješni AIH.
Nadam se da prelazimo na IVF, ali nastavit ću dolaziti družiti se i podijeliti svoje iskustvo ako nekome bude trebalo.
Sretno nam svima!

----------


## BillieJean

*Mare85*, *Phiphy*, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## maca papucarica

> *Mare85*, *Phiphy*, žao mi je


X i  :Kiss:

----------


## phiphy

Ajme, *maca*, pa ja tek sad vidim da si obavila operaciju!!! Buba li te što?

----------


## maca papucarica

Muče me malo ostaci plina oko želuca, pa ne mogu baš papati, ali inace sve 5!

----------


## mari mar

Mare85 i Phiphy, žao mi je zaista :Sad:  NOVI CIKLUS NOVA NADA........
Maca papucarica da se što prije oporaviš i kreneš u akciju... :Bouncing:  :Bouncing: 
Jel bilo bolno?

----------


## mari mar

Mare85 i Phiphy, žao mi je zaista :Sad:  NOVI CIKLUS NOVA NADA........
Maca papucarica da se što prije oporaviš i kreneš u akciju... :Bouncing: 
Jel bilo bolno?

----------


## carlreina

> Muče me malo ostaci plina oko želuca, pa ne mogu baš papati, ali inace sve 5!


ovo će mi dobro doći nakon lpsc... :Laughing: 

ot jeste li vi nakon utrogestana imale problema s tenom? meni je ten ponovno kao da sam u jeku puberteta, šizim

Phiphy i Mare85 jako mi je žao, nadam se da se već sljedećim postupkom situacija mijenja...kakvi su vam planovi za dalje?

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam od Femare dobivala prištiće. Svaki put nakon O, evo ih! Inače mi je ten  :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

Cure, samo da vam javim da krećemo sa IVF-om u 05. mjesecu (polustimulacija)....no, dođem vas škicnuti tu i tamo.......sretno svima i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mare 85

BillieJean sretno  :Smile: ))
Ja danas 3 dc, mm nabavila Bioastin, c vitamin i cink!!!! Pa da vidimo što će biti i koliko će milijunčeka biti idući aih!!!
U utorak kod dr B. na konzultacije pa da vidimo što i kako dalje...

----------


## donatela

hvala Mare...tek sad vidim post..imala sam i nekih problemcica..a i evo nakon ovog zadnjeg klomifenskog ciklusa ipak je došla menga..ništa ni od ovog puta..imala sam i dva epi napada...jucer sam bila u Zagrebu na magnetskoj rezonanci(sve ok)i kod svoje neurologice na pregledu pa je napisala u nalaz da nema kontraindikacija s neuroloske strane za postupak inseminacije ili cak IVF isto je ona rekla da misli da mi zbog zdravlja najbolje bilo da se ti ciljani preskoce daljni kad vec od njih nema koristi...tako da se ja cvrsto nadam da ce taj nalaz pomoci da mi malo ubrzaju to sve i ubace me u postupak napokon ...ipak 3godine pokusavamo..ako ne prihvati definitivno cu promjenit mpo doktoricu jer mi previse utjece na epi napade taj stres ia sve to..bila bih sva srestna kad bih me makar u inseminaciju stavili....tako da evo ovaj ciklus pauziram sto se tice mpo...ici cu samo na konzultacije da vidim moze li se sto uciniti i onda cu vidit sto dalje....nadam se najboljem...

----------


## mari mar

Cure, javljam vam svoj 4. neuspješni aih.....

----------


## mari mar

Cure, javljam vam svoj 4. neuspješni aih..... :Mad:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Cure, javljam vam svoj 4. neuspješni aih.....


 :Sad: 
Sto cete dalje? Btw koje ste godiste ti i tm?

----------


## BillieJean

*mari mar*, žao mi je, drži se!!  :Love:  
kakvi su planovi za dalje??

----------


## mari mar

> Sto cete dalje? Btw koje ste godiste ti i tm?


ja 78, mm 76 
moram napraviti kontrolu kod imunologa(imam sistemski lupus, ali bolest je u remisiji 5god.,ali obavezno se kontroliram jednom godišnje), te kon. štitnjače, AMH i s tim nalazima javiti se dr. na kontrolu, pa on kaže ako u međuvremenu ne ostanem trudna slijedi KOH. Samo što se u KBO čeka nekih 10 mj. na lijekove :Evil or Very Mad: 
A do tad slijedi hopsanje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Grin:

----------


## mare41

> Pozdrav!
> ...da vam se i ja pridružim i prijavim svoju 4. inseminaciju koja je bila 10.3.i sad čekam ß... ovo je u stvari trebao biti moj 1.IVF (mPC), ali nije bilo js pa su mi napravili AIH.


jel to znači da je pukao folikul prije punkcije? i šta je KOH?

----------


## maca papucarica

KOH?
Da, citam po forumu da je cekanje u kbo dosta velik problem...a i iskustvo osoblja?

----------


## mari mar

Mada svi se žale na biologinju.....ja još nisam imala nikakva iskustva s njom, ali dr. su ok ali ne ovisi sve o njima...
folikul mi je punktiran ali nije bilo js, ali bio je još 1 manji pa možda će u njemu bit šta ili je js negdje zaostala pa su zato napravili aih...ali ja sam bila u prirodnom ciklusu pa tako da i nije bilo neke velike šanse, a opet čudno mi je da ostale cure koje su bile u stim.ciklusu s puno folikula 4-5 isto nisu dobili ni 1 js!? :Undecided:

----------


## maca papucarica

Nesto je tu sumnjivo...
A sto si rekla za KOH? Nije mi to poznato...ili je tipfeler (ili autocorrect ko na mome cudu)...

----------


## mari mar

KOH je valjda hormonalna terapija jer mi je tako napisao dr. u amb. listu...ali ako netko zna točno što znači nek me ispravi.

----------


## maca papucarica

Ahaa!  Mislim da je to kontrolirana ovarijska hiperstimulacija ilitiga po naski stimulacija odn. Ivf.

----------


## phiphy

Cure, prijavljujem da nakon 4 neuspješna AIH-a idemo dalje s IVF-om u punoj stimulaciji. Malo me lovi panika od pikanja, punkcije i svega, ali imam još tjedan dana da se naviknem na ideju. Neću zaboraviti ni ovu temu, svratit ću tu i tamo vidjeti kako napredujete  :Smile:  . Sretno!

----------


## Ayan

koliko sam shvatila prije inseminacije bi se trebao napraviti hsg. 
zanima me da li se to svakome radi, jer meni to nitko nije spomenuo u niti jednom trenutku dok nisam pročitala tu na forumu?

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam hsg radila nakon 3 neuspjesna ciljana. 
Neki dr ne zele ni razgovarati o aih bez hsg-a, a neki su skloni pretpostaviti da je sve ok pa ga ni ne traze.
Gdje se spremate na aih?
*Phiphy*, sretno ti i plodonosno bockanje!

----------


## Ayan

idemo u petrovu.
pretpostavljam da me doktorica nije slala na hsg jer sam uspijela ostati trudna prirodnim putem.
baš ću ju pitati za ovo.

----------


## mari mar

> idemo u petrovu.
> pretpostavljam da me doktorica nije slala na hsg jer sam uspijela ostati trudna prirodnim putem.
> baš ću ju pitati za ovo.


možda te zato nije ni slala na hsg, možeš ostati trudna... a neki doktori(kao i moj) kažu da nema smisla raditi AIH ako jajovodi nisu u redu, a opet bila sam s jednom curom na inseminaciji koja je kod drugog doktora i ne zna u kakvom su joj stanju jajovodi pa ju svejedno šalje na 2-3 AIH-a, a ako ne uspije tek onda će kaže na hsg....

----------


## Mare 85

Jučer obavila konzultacije na Sd i krećem u svoj 2 AIH početkom svibnja!
Ovaj put 2x2 klomifen od 3-7 dc! Jel imao tko takvu dozu?

----------


## dino84

Cure, jučer sam obavila konzultacije i krećem u svoj prvi AIH. Dobila sam klomifene od 5. do 9. dc, 2 tablete dnevno. Čitala sam vaše postove pa me sada zanima nešto. Nisam radila hsg, jednom sam pokušala, ali dr. mi nije mogla uvesti kateter uopće. 2007. god. sam bila na laparoskopiji, odstranjena mi je cista na desnom jajniku i dio jajnika. Dr. kaže da su mi onda vjerojatno provjerili i prohodnost jajovoda i pošto ništa ne piše, da on smatra da nema nikakve prepreka za AIH, tj. da su jajovodi prohodni. Uglavno, zanima me da li koja od vas bila na AIH-u, a da nije radila hsg?

----------


## Mare 85

hmmm dino.. ne znam koliko ti se uopće isplati ići na Aih a da prije toga nije rađen hsg!
To se inače ne preporučuje!
Ako ti nisu jajovodi prohodni AIH je nepotreban onda u pitanje dolazi samo IVF:
Što se tiče katetera, kod AIH ti isto uvedu kateter.. drugačije ne ide..
Nije mi jasno kako ti dr nije mogao uvesti kateter ??!!??
Gdje si u postupku?

----------


## phiphy

*dino84*, čula sam i za druge slučajeve kad cure nisu radile HSG, a krenule su na inseminaciju...rekla bih da se radi o procjeni liječnika o vjerojatnosti da su jajovodi (ne)prohodni pa na temelju toga se odlučuju na hsg ili odmah AIH (nadam se da se ustvari ne radi o financijskim uštedama...). Iako, sve mi je to na klimavim nogama jer kakvog ima smisla nekoga slati na 4, 5 inseminacija, a na kraju se ispostavi da su jajovodi začepljeni...

Ja sam bila na HSG-u prije AIH-a, vjerojatno zato jer sam vadila polip, a tu uvijek postoji šansa da je komadić tkiva krenuo put jajovoda i začepio ga...

----------


## dino84

U postupku sam u Ri, koliko sam ja shvatila dr., on misli da pošto sam ja bila na laparoskopiji, da su mi jajovodi prohodni. Sad ne znam da li ta teorija drži vodu ili ne. Jučer me je pregledao i rekao da on ne vidi nikakav razlog zašto ne bi mogli raditi AIH. Rekla sam mu da sam jednom pokušala raditi hsg, a da mi dr nije mogla na kateter uvesti ( zašto je tako bilo stvarno ne znam, pokušavala je i onda jednostavno odustala). 

phiphy, meni je odmah jučer spomenuo da ćemo odratiti nekih 4 - 5 inseminacija i onda u 9. mj ako bude potrebno IVF. I ja se isto nadam da nije tako odlučio samo zbog uštede.

----------


## phiphy

dino84, to će ti biti 4 AIH-a  :Smile:  . U 8. mjesecu ne rade, tj. na GO su. Čuj, što reći osim da držim fige da ti odmah prvi AIH uspije i da se dvojbe o prohodnosti otklone same od sebe  :Smile:  . Ja na kraju uvijek kažem samoj sebi da smo mi ipak laici i da su oni valjda kroz školu i dugogodišnje iskustvo došli do nekih zaključaka kad je preporučljivo raditi HSG, a kada se može proći i bez uz veliku vjerojatnost da je sve ok. Ipak, nije to baš ni jednostavan ni lagan pregled za ženu.

Malo za utjehu: kroz moje AIH-e naučila sam da se cerviks, kad se bliži ovulacija, širi (valjda da bi propustio spermiće  :Smile:  ) pa je samim time lakše ugurati kateter pa vjerujem da ni kod tebe neće biti problema. Sretno!

----------


## dino84

phiphy, nadam se da će biti tako, da će uspjeti od prve. Pokušat ćemo pa kako bude. Slično mišljenje imam i ja, iako sam dosta naučila ovdje na forum i kopajući po internetu, ipak mislim da oni znaju više od mene  :Smile:  Sve mi se nekako lijepo posložilo u ovom postupku pa vjerujem da će biti tako do kraja.

Tebi želim puno sreće s pikanjem :Smile:

----------


## carlreina

mari mar jako mi je žao, držim fige da se stanje već idućim postpukom promijeni

maca papucarica kako ide oporavak?

šta se tiče hsg-a meni su u Cita (a i moj "socijalni" ginekolog) rekli da nema smisla raditi aih bez hsg-a...a ako nakon urađenog ne urodi aih plodom,prije ivf-a obavezno laparaskopiju 

off topic prije par dana me je bliska prijateljica obradovala viješću da je nakon dugog staža u mpo vodama trudna...ne moram vam ni govoriti koliko mi je drago i koji mi je vjetar u leđa dala
želim svima nama da što prije isto osjetimo

----------


## phiphy

> a ako nakon urađenog ne urodi aih plodom,prije ivf-a *obavezno laparaskopiju*


Je li to za cure s nekom određenom dijagnozom ili za svih? Jer, nisam baš shvatila da je to redovna procedura...

----------


## carlreina

> Je li to za cure s nekom određenom dijagnozom ili za svih? Jer, nisam baš shvatila da je to redovna procedura...


meni je doslovno ginekolog rekao da je to obavezno prije ivf-a, nije precizirao vrijedi li za svih al obzirom da ja nemam nikakvu dijagnozu (idiopate smo, hsg urađen i nalaz je bio jako dobar) pretpostavljam da svim pacijenticama koje se spremaju za ivf isto kaže (ne mogu tvrditi 100% jer zaista nisam sigurna)...nažalost većina mojih prijateljica ima sličan problem i sve koje su u Cita su dobile istu preporuku i napravile lpsc..samo je jedna u kbc  i za sad je na aih i još joj nitko nije spominjao lpsc...doduše nisu joj ni hsg napravili, a meni je dr rekao da se bez toga ne isplati raditi aih
e sad, postoji tu i caka da on preporuča da se lpsc obavi kod njih (privatna poliklinika) tako da mislim da to isto igra ulogu 
sorry,nisam baš pomogla, al govorim samo ono što mi je dr rekao, nisam dovoljno stručna (tj. nisam niti malo  :Smile: ) da bi mogla tvrditi

----------


## dino84

Ne znam zašto bi trebalo raditi lpsc prije IVF- a. Jer ipak je to operacija i treba vremena da se oporavi od nje. Ja sam razgovarala sa dr. o IVF-u, ako nam ne uspiju AIH-ovi i nije uopće spominjao lpsc. Ja sam radila lpsc 2007. god i ne bih ju nikada htjela ponavljati jer mi je to bilo jedno prestrašno iskustvo, 2 tjedna u bolnici sa temp preko 39 i oporavak mi je trajao preko 3 mj. Tako da, ne bih opet nikako.

A ovo što se tiče hsg i AIH, to mi već ima više smisla, ali ja ću pokušati ovako pa kako bude, ako ne uspijem sada u 4. mj onda ću vidjeti kako i šta dalje  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Hm, ja sam u istoj poliklinici kao i Carlreina, samo kod drugog dr (koji je i vlasnik). Ugl, kad smo se sporazumjeli da je lpsc i drilling najbolji sljedeći korak, on mi je predlagao da to obavim u državnoj bolnici da ne plaćam taj nemali iznos. Ja sam odbila jer nisam željela da mi neki xyz dr brlja po jajnicima. Još mi trebaju, jel!?
Također, nisam primijetila da je slanje na lpsc standardna procedura prije Ivf u Cita?
Pretpostavljam da se radi o procjeni dr s obzirom na nepostojanje dijagnoze, a neuspješno zanošenje, da se ipak provjeri je li sve ok prije nego se krene u skupe i iscrpljujuće postupke.
*Carlreina*, jesu li ti tvoji prijatelji također idiopate?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ne znam zašto bi trebalo raditi lpsc prije IVF- a. Jer ipak je to operacija i treba vremena da se oporavi od nje. Ja sam razgovarala sa dr. o IVF-u, ako nam ne uspiju AIH-ovi i nije uopće spominjao lpsc. Ja sam radila lpsc 2007. god i *ne bih ju nikada htjela ponavljati jer mi je to bilo jedno prestrašno iskustvo, 2 tjedna u bolnici sa temp preko 39 i oporavak mi je trajao preko 3 mj. Tako da, ne bih opet nikako*.
> 
> A ovo što se tiče hsg i AIH, to mi već ima više smisla, ali ja ću pokušati ovako pa kako bude, ako ne uspijem sada u 4. mj onda ću vidjeti kako i šta dalje


Ne bih ni ja, ako ne moram  :Grin:  , ali je meni to bilo potpuno drugačije iskustvo. Oporavila sam se u 7 dana i čim sam skinula šaviće, osjećam se kao da nisam ni bila na operaciji.

----------


## dino84

> Ne bih ni ja, ako ne moram  , ali je meni to bilo potpuno drugačije iskustvo. Oporavila sam se u 7 dana i čim sam skinula šaviće, osjećam se kao da nisam ni bila na operaciji.


Meni se sve zakompliciralo pa mi je zato bilo tako strašno i ne znam da moram to ponavljati, kako bih opet to prošla. Baš mi je drgao da je tebi bilo drugačije  :Smile:

----------


## donatela

*dino 84* i ja imam slicno iskustvo sa hsg-om ni meni nisu mogli ugurati kateter(doktorica)...rekla mi je da je to zbog toga jer je rodnica uska i duga..i da nemoze doci do cervixa...prvi put nije uspjelo....vrištala sam od bolova...nakon pola sata je pokušala opet i nekako je uspjelo...i u nalazu hssg pise ovako:ne prikazem sa sigurnošću prolaz tekućine kroz jajovode ali se tekucina sljeva i prikaže u douglasovom prostoru i na osnovu toga su zakljucili da su jajovodi prohodni...i tako mi je i napisano u nalazu...ja cu sad vidjeti u utorak na konzultacijama za postupak dali idem na inseminaciju ili ivf....

----------


## carlreina

> .
> *Carlreina*, jesu li ti tvoji prijatelji također idiopate?


prijatleljica koja je u kbc-u nije, a ove 4 druge tj 4 para su također idiopate (i sve imamo muževe s istim zanimanjem što je posebna tema, al mislim da je to faktor koji također utječe na naše stanje jer živimo stresno i dugo smo razdvojeni zbog njihovog posla)
možda je u tome kvaka, zzaista ne znam ali me sad jako zanima i prvom ću prilikom pitati doktora

----------


## Ayan

početna doza klomifena mi je 100 mg, na kutiji piše da jedna tbl sadržava 50 mg, dakle moram uzeti dvije tbl. 
da li ih mogu uzeti obadvije odjednom, ili možda trebam napraviti razmak od par sati?

----------


## maca papucarica

*Ayan*, najbolje nazovi u Petrovu i pitaj. Ja sam uvijek pila jednu ujutro, jednu navečer, ali praksa se razlikuje od dr do dr...

----------


## Ayan

hvala na pomoći, zvala sam petrovu ali nisam ih nikako mogla dobiti, pa sam nazvala svog ginekologa i rekao je da pijem jednu ujutro i jednu navečer.

----------


## BillieJean

> hvala na pomoći, zvala sam petrovu ali nisam ih nikako mogla dobiti, pa sam nazvala svog ginekologa i rekao je da pijem jednu ujutro i jednu navečer.


Ja ih pijem u razmaku od 12 sati (ne točno, al otprilike)....

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam pila obje zajedno.....ujutro....ali najbolje provjerit s doktorom.

----------


## mari mar

ja sam također pila ujutro obje... :Smile:

----------


## vedre

evo i mene malo do vas.spremam se za moju prvu inseminaciju......naravno ako uopće odreagiram na klomiće :Smile: .Danas je 4dc.Klomifen 2x1 od 2-6dc.

----------


## Ayan

bila danas na prvoj folikulometriji, još se ništa nije počelo događati, u nedjelju ponovno idem, pa ćemo vidjeti što će biti.
endometrij mi je svega 5,5 mm (8dc), ali veli dr. da će se to popraviti.
klomifene i estrofeme sam dosta dobro podnijela, malo me boli trbuh i teški su za želudac, makar se prije nego ih popijem najedem, ali nema veze.
p.s. nadobudno si uzmem knjigu sa sobom, jer sam čula da se zna dugo čekati, ali bila sam gotova za 20 minuta.  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

> evo i mene malo do vas.spremam se za moju prvu inseminaciju......naravno ako uopće odreagiram na klomiće.Danas je 4dc.Klomifen 2x1 od 2-6dc.



Kako to poslije ivf-a na inseminaciju?

----------


## mari mar

> bila danas na prvoj folikulometriji, još se ništa nije počelo događati, u nedjelju ponovno idem, pa ćemo vidjeti što će biti.
> endometrij mi je svega 5,5 mm (8dc), ali veli dr. da će se to popraviti.
> klomifene i estrofeme sam dosta dobro podnijela, malo me boli trbuh i teški su za želudac, makar se prije nego ih popijem najedem, ali nema veze.
> p.s. nadobudno si uzmem knjigu sa sobom, jer sam čula da se zna dugo čekati, ali bila sam gotova za 20 minuta.


sretno i da ti odprve uspije!!! :Bouncing:  :Bouncing:  :Bouncing:

----------


## vedre

mari mar.....ja sam se sama odlučila za inseminaciju i dr se složio.a i  neda mi se čekat 6mj kada sam upisana za ivf.ja ti nemam mira :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

> mari mar.....ja sam se sama odlučila za inseminaciju i dr se složio.a i  neda mi se čekat 6mj kada sam upisana za ivf.ja ti nemam mira


a šta vam ne bi bilo bolje onda ivf u prirodnom ciklusu ili klomifenskom?? za to se ne mora cekati termin....ovo mi je nekako "naopacke"

----------


## maca papucarica

*Vedre*  :Very Happy:  i  :Kiss: 
Nije to nista naopako. Tako to ponekad biva da se zbog loseg spermiograma Aih preskoci, onda se spermiogram popravi pa i Aih postane opcija.
Sretno vam i plodno inseminiranje zelim, djevojcice!

----------


## Ayan

> sretno i da ti odprve uspije!!!


hvala.  :Love: 
danas bila na trećoj folikulometriji, na svakom jajniku po jedan vodeći folikul, večeras dobivam injekciju, i krećemo u akciju u četvrtak.
nadam se da će mi se još malo podebljati endometrij jer je na 12dc 8mm.

sretno svima!

----------


## mari mar

pa da sigurno od klomifena on stanjuje endometrij....tako je i meni bilo kad sam pila klomifen.
Držim fige da uspije :Smile:

----------


## Ayan

tražim po internetu o mirovanju nakon inseminacije i ništa mi nije jasno, pa ako nekome je na ovoj temi, bilo bi mi drago da to podijeli sa mnom. :Grin: 
propisano mi je mirovanje od 2 tjedna, znači uglavnom ležim, relacija krevet wc, uz to sam na utrogestanu 3x2 vaginalno i na folacinu od 5mg.

nije mi jasno jel baš potrebno ovako strogo mirovanje, jer čitam da neke cure idu normalno na posao, koliko to mirovanje uopće ima efekta na samu trudnoću i to da se jajna stanica ugnijezdi kako treba? 
mislim, ako se nešto treba primiti primit će se bez obzira ili sam zabrijala?

----------


## phiphy

Po meni, nije potrebno mirovanje. Ako nemaš naporan fizički posao, po meni je i bolje da radiš i normalno živiš jer će ti tako vrijeme brže proći. 
Uzmi u obzir da cure koju ostanu u drguom stanju sexanjem nemaju pojma da su trudne sve ovo vrijeme koje bi ti trebala mirovati. Tako da...

----------


## BillieJean

Slažem se s phiphy......ja sam jedna od onih koja je odmah išla na posao (ok, ne odmah taj dan)......ne vidim zašto bi trebalo strogo mirovanje, odnosno ležanje.....moš se malo pripazit, tipa da ne dižeš nešto teško ili bavljenje nekim sportom i slično, ali mislim da sve ostalo kao i inače  :Smile:

----------


## Ayan

hvala na odgovorima.  :Love: 
pazim se ja, još me više pazi mm, imam osjećaj da sam kraljica matica, ništa mi ne da raditi. ah, ti muški. :Grin: 
samo je stvarno teško stalno ležati, sav se pokočiš.

----------


## phiphy

Nemoj stalo ležati. Kažu da je bolje lagana šetnja od ležanja jer onda cirkulacija radi, bolja je prokrvljenost maternice i sl.

----------


## maca papucarica

Mislim da je to dvotjedno mirovanje na otpusnom pismu zapravo u svrhu ishodovanja bolovanja, ukoliko ti to treba, a ne baš realna preporuka. Ja bi usmeno dobila uputu sve normalno, a na papiru bi pisalo mirovanje do bete...

----------


## Ayan

> Nemoj stalo ležati. Kažu da je bolje lagana šetnja od ležanja jer onda cirkulacija radi, bolja je prokrvljenost maternice i sl.


to mi svakako ima više logike.  :Smile:

----------


## phiphy

*Maca papučarica* ti je dobro napisala. Napisano mirovanje je za bolovanje, bez toga ti tvoj dr. ne bi imao na temelju čega otvoriti bo.
Nakon AIH-a se možeš i sexat' pa sad ti vidi...  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

Meni je dr. čak i rekao da poslije aih-a imamo i "domaću zadaću"!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  A cure su ti sve lijepo napisale... sretno i da bude uspješan....... :Smile:

----------


## Ayan

odljepila sam se od kreveta.  :Laughing: 
problem je u tome, i to je jedina zamjerka petrovoj, što sve moraš sam pitati, kao da se ja razumijem u aih, i radim to svaki dan, pa znam što treba, a što ne.

jedine upute koje sam dobila nakon aih je da se javim svom ginekologu glede terapije, i da napravim betu za 14 dana. 
za ostalo sam zaskočila med. sestru.
koliko sam čitala po netu, sve je to nekako različito od doktora do doktora, npr. ja sam nakon inseminacije ležala 30 minuta, dok drugdje čitam da to uopće nije važno, pa ti sad znaj.

što se tiče sexa, rečeno mi je da isti dan nakon aih imamo još jedan odnos navečer, a onda da počnem s utrogestanima. nikakav daljnji seks nitko nije spominjao.
plus što mene i mm pere paranoja da se nešto ne dogodi bebi, ako je eventualno došlo do trudnoće, znam da je možda to nekome blesavo, ali eto nažalost pušemo na hladno.  :Sad:

----------


## mari mar

pa da u svakoj bolnici je drugačije.....ja sam odležala u bolnici 2h i onda kući, ma da ako će se uhvatiti uhvatit će se.....a da od med. sestre saznaš najviše to je istina!

----------


## ARIANM

Evo da vam se i ja pridružim ako me primate. Dijagnoza: sekundarna neplodnost,2005 ostala trudna prirodno,a sad muku mučimo već 3 god...3/2011 spontani u 8 tjednu isto prirodna trudoća. MM Oligoasthenoteratozoospermia i čudom se svi čude kako imam dvije trudoće iza sebe. Ja sam radila Hsg i sve prohodno. Trenutno sam u postupku AIH u Vinogradskoj,  tj. u petak je bila prva folikulometrija u prirodnom ciklusu 14mm vodeči folikul,u ponedjeljak idem opet. Ne nadam se previše jer mi nije ni jasno zašto me šalju na AIH s tako lošim spermiogramom,al eto...pridružila sam se vama da jer znam da ću tu naići na razumjevanje...na poslu imam problema već sad jer nisam iz Zg i svaki put kad idem u Zg trebam slobodan dan tako da me sve strah kako će to ići jer imam dogovoren AIH za 4.,5.,6. mj....

----------


## ARIANM

Pozdrav cure,ja sam krenula sa folikulometrijom,prvi AIH, sekundarni sterilitet, mm Oligoasthenoteratozoospermia, ja ok...7 dc jedan folikul 14mm...

----------


## Ayan

> ...na poslu imam problema već sad jer nisam iz Zg i svaki put kad idem u Zg trebam slobodan dan tako da me sve strah kako će to ići jer imam dogovoren AIH za 4.,5.,6.mj...


dobro došla!  :Smile: 
želim ti puno sreće i da što prije nunaš bebu.
što se tiče razumijevanja od strane poslodavca, mislim da je to još jedan problem s kojim se susreću neplodni parovi. nažalost.

----------


## ARIANM

Ayan hvala na dobrodošlici!
Sva sam nervozna i nikakva valjda zato jer mi je prvi put. Jel kasnije postane lakše?

----------


## Ayan

> Ayan hvala na dobrodošlici!
> Sva sam nervozna i nikakva valjda zato jer mi je prvi put. Jel kasnije postane lakše?


vjerujem da postane lakše što se tiče same inseminacije , jer znaš što očekivati i što trebaš raditi. 
meni je sam postupak bio ok, osjetila sam samo kad mi je stavljen spekulum, ostalo ništa, bilo je potpuno bezbolno.
bilo mi je važno da imam doktora i bolnicu kojem vjerujem, i tu su se stvarno pokazali brižni i dragi.

tek nakon inseminacije nastupa borba, pa ti tu neće biti lakše.  :Grin: 
ja sam sad malo nervozna jer čekamo betu, onda si nervozan jel se beta dobro dupla, onda jel bebi prokuca srce, pa jel se sve normalno razvija, itd.
uglavnom imat ćeš posla kako god okreneš. :Laughing: 

ali sve to vrijedi kad na kraju primiš bebu u ruke.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ARIANM

Ayan želim ti visoku betu!!!!! Kad je vadiš?
Danas 10 dc folikul je samo jedan 19mm i doc je rekao danas u 22 štoperica,a u srijedu ujutro inseminacija. Za štopericu ću otić ovdje na hitnu da mi je daju jer se sama ne usudim. Kako vi to prakticirate? A što se tiče mirovanja pitala sam danas i rekli su mi da radim sve dalje normalno ko da ništa nije bilo. S obzirom da se aktivno bavim aerobikom rekli su mi da nastavim i dalje bez ikakvog straha. Odmah sljedeći dan idem na posao tako da mirovanja nema. Ayan koliko sam čitala tebi su preporučili mirovanje? Posao mi je više-manje sjedenje za kompom tako da tu nema problema ali za aerobik mi je malo čudno,ali su me uvjeravali da smijem...sad sam zunjena,šta vi mislite ?  :Confused:

----------


## phiphy

Smiješ se baviti aerobikom, zašto ne? To bi značilo da cure koje se npr. bave prof. sportom nikad ne bi ostale u drugom stanju. A ostaju  :Smile:  . Druga je stvar ako ćeš brinuti dok si na aerobiku da li ti se baš sad pokušava embrijić implantirati, a ti cupkaš i ne daš mu mira  :Laughing:  . No ne ide to baš tako jer da ide, ni mene ni sestre ne bi bilo na ovom svijetu  :Smile:  . Ako ćeš biti mirnija, napravi malu pauzu od aerobika, ali realno, nema potrebe. Preporuka mirovanja je jedino iz razloga da, ako doista želiš, možeš ići na bolovanje. Bez preporuke mirovanja, tvoj soc. dr. ti ne može otvoriti bolovanje.

----------


## Ayan

*ARIANM* hvala na lijepim željama.  :Love: 

betu vadim sad u četvrtak, pa ćemo vidjeti jel se nešto primilo. 
štopericu sam dobila u petrovoj u 22 h, ali možeš ići i na hitnu, ako ti bolnica nije blizu.
napisali su mi mirovanje na otpusnom pismu, ali mislim da sam ja to previše doslovno shvatila. sad sve uglavnom normalno radim, također sam aktivno trčala prije inseminacije, ali sad se jednostavno ne usudim, primjetim kad sam duže aktivna da me počne jače boljeti i stezati u trbuhu.

želim ti puno sreće u srijedu, i naravno velikuuuuuuu betu!
samo hrabro naprijed!

----------


## dagnja

Cure, nemate razloga mirovati nakon inseminacije. Meni su rekli da nastavim sve po starom i raditi, i vježbati i sve ostalo. Ja sam ostala trudna nakon treće inseminacije i evo sada smo u 24. tjednu. Štopericu mi je dva puta muž dao, a zadnji put sam si sama u trbuh, ne boli i nije teško kako se čini u teoriji. :Wink:  Sretno s postupcima i betama!

----------


## ARIANM

Hvala vam svima na savjetima,mislim da ću nastaviti sa areobikom samo malo laganijim tempom. Znam da sam vam već dosadna ali imam još jedno pitanje: jel treba nešto posebno ponijeti na inseminaciju od higijenskih potrepština? 
Dagnja to je bila treča sreća,čestitam ti!!!

----------


## phiphy

Na što ciljaš pod hig. potrepštinama? Ulošci i to?

----------


## dagnja

> Hvala vam svima na savjetima,mislim da ću nastaviti sa areobikom samo malo laganijim tempom. Znam da sam vam već dosadna ali imam još jedno pitanje: jel treba nešto posebno ponijeti na inseminaciju od higijenskih potrepština? 
> Dagnja to je bila treča sreća,čestitam ti!!!


Ponašaj se normalno i radi ono što tebi odgovara, ali nema zabrana. Jedino ako se ti ne osjećaš ugodno, onda uspori tempo. Ne znam na koje higijenske potrepštine misliš, ali meni nije trebalo ništa. Eventualno si stavi uložak u gaćice za slučaj da budeš imala spotting, ali ništa posebno ti ne treba.
Da, nama je bila treća sreća, hvala ti! Sretno još jednom i da uskoro javiš pozitivnu betu. :Wink:

----------


## ARIANM

Da na to sam mislila,kod nas u bolnici traže uvijek one vatene uloške da se ima...znači ništa posebno mi ne treba...
Baš sam nervozna sva već od jutra,popodne radim do 23h mi je smjena i pošto putujem na posao prije ponoći nisam u krevetu,a dizanje je već u pet jer nam do Zga treba dva sata autom...štopericu su mi dali jučer na hitnoj bez problema...samo da mi se rješit ove nervoze,ne znam kako ću se skoncentrirat na poslu danas...znam da vam je čudno što sam takva,al ja sam inače jako emotivna osoba i sve nekako uzimam k srcu,na sve reagiram tako,što u ovom slučaju nije dobro,znam,al potrudit ću se očvrsnut malo. Baš mi puno znači što sam se učlanila ovdje pa mogu to podjelit s nekim...

----------


## Ayan

ARIANM bilo bi dobro uzeti dnevni uložak, meni se dogodilo da sam lagano krvarila poslije, ostalo ti ništa ne treba, naravno nemoj zaboraviti povesti muža.  :Smile: 
držim fige...

----------


## donatela

Nadam se da ovdje mogu pitati jer smatram da cure koje tu pisu da su to sve vec prosle.....trenutno sam u fazi priklupljanja papira za mpo 2.5 idemo na pravno i psih savjetovanje po povrde i nadamo se da ce bit u 6 mj prvi postupak.. kad prikupim sve idemo na inseminaciju ili prirodni ivf..(prije ce bit inseminacija cini mi se) zanima me ako mi moze tko reci *koliko dugo se cekaju nalazi za mene i mm za krvnu grupu,rh faktor i markeri na  hiv i hepatitis b i c???*unaprijed zahvaljujem..

----------


## *DJ*

Mi smo čekali nekih 5-6 dana!

----------


## Argente

krvna grupa, rh faktor - 2 dana
HIV, hepatitis - 7 dana

----------


## ARIANM

> Nadam se da ovdje mogu pitati jer smatram da cure koje tu pisu da su to sve vec prosle.....trenutno sam u fazi priklupljanja papira za mpo 2.5 idemo na pravno i psih savjetovanje po povrde i nadamo se da ce bit u 6 mj prvi postupak.. kad prikupim sve idemo na inseminaciju ili prirodni ivf..(prije ce bit inseminacija cini mi se) zanima me ako mi moze tko reci *koliko dugo se cekaju nalazi za mene i mm za krvnu grupu,rh faktor i markeri na  hiv i hepatitis b i c???*unaprijed zahvaljujem..


Ja sutra imam inseminaciju i nisam ništa od toga obavila jer mi nitko nije spomenuo a niti tražio išta od toga od mene????? Jedino briseve,HSG,papu i hormone i mm spermiogram-to je sve što su me tražili...ne kužim sad,jel to treba samo za ivf ili i za inseminaciju?

----------


## mari mar

ma ni meni nije nitko gledao nalaze.... ako do sad dr. nije tražio pa neće valjda sutra praviti neki problem oko toga..... sretno!

----------


## dino84

> Nadam se da ovdje mogu pitati jer smatram da cure koje tu pisu da su to sve vec prosle.....trenutno sam u fazi priklupljanja papira za mpo 2.5 idemo na pravno i psih savjetovanje po povrde i nadamo se da ce bit u 6 mj prvi postupak.. kad prikupim sve idemo na inseminaciju ili prirodni ivf..(prije ce bit inseminacija cini mi se) zanima me ako mi moze tko reci *koliko dugo se cekaju nalazi za mene i mm za krvnu grupu,rh faktor i markeri na  hiv i hepatitis b i c???*unaprijed zahvaljujem..


donatela, ne znam gdje radiš te nalaze. Ja sam u Puli za markere čekala nekih 15 dana, s time da se moraš naručiti. Naručuješ se krajem mjeseca za prvi tjedan u idućem mjesecu. Krvna grupa i Rh faktor su gotovi odmah drugi dan i za njih se ne naručuje. Eto, nadam se da sam pomogla. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Ayan

> Ja sutra imam inseminaciju i nisam ništa od toga obavila jer mi nitko nije spomenuo a niti tražio išta od toga od mene????? Jedino briseve,HSG,papu i hormone i mm spermiogram-to je sve što su me tražili...ne kužim sad,jel to treba samo za ivf ili i za inseminaciju?


možda se to razlikuje od bolnice do bolnice?

ovo smo mi trebali za inseminaciju u petrovoj:
1. svu dosadašnju dokumentaciju (to su bili hormoni, spermigoram, ogtt, veliki koagulogram i još neke krvne pretrage, da ih sad ne nabrajm, a koje smo radili prije samog postupka, da se uopće vidi gdje smo)
2. kg, rh faktor
3. biljege na hepatitis, hiv, war
4. papa test i brisevi cerviksa
5. vjenčani list i potvrda od psihologa i pravnika

meni su pregledali jel imam sve nalaze, možda zato jer sam bila prvi put.

----------


## ARIANM

Evo danas sve prošlo super,bezbolno totalno,nisam ni osjetila. Biologica me ugodno iznenadila sa spermiogramom-pokretljivost prije obrade je bila 50%, a nakon obrade 67% a volumen 20 miliona superrr jer nam je zadnji nalaz pokretljivost bila 14% a volumen 8 miliona. I sad slijedi ono najgore a to je čekanje.....pijem utrogestan 3 x 1 100 mg...a od nalaza me nisu pitali za ama baš ništa...prvi put sam dala nalaz pape,briseva,hsg-a i spermiograma i to je sve...ležala tamo 10 min i cijeli dan provela u šopingu s rodicom koja treba rodit za mjesec dana...i sutra na posao :Laughing: 
AYAN sutra je tvoja beta,javi odmah kako je bilo!!!!

----------


## dino84

Cure, jučer sam odradila svoj 1. AIH. Bilo je bezbolno, stvarno nisam ništa ni osjetila. A bilo me je tako strah  :Smile:  Sutra moram još na kontrolu da dr vidi da li je bila ovulacija i onda slijedi čekanje. Ležala sam tamo 15 min i još popodne otišla raditi jer sam se stvarno dobro osjećala, a i dr mi je rekao da nije potrebno mirovati. 

ARIANM, vidim da si i ti jučer bila na AIH-u, sad ćemo zajedno čekati  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Dino84 sretno nam bilo. Mene jedino brine što mi ni jučer prije postupka,a ni sad poslije nisu radili uzv tako da nemam pojima dal je bila ovulacija ili ne. Pitala sam zašto mi ne rade uzv i rekli su mi da nema potrebe jer štoperica drži max. 72 sata a spermiji žive isto toliko tako da mora bit sve u redu. Doma smo još jučer navečer i danas ujutro obavili posao :Very Happy:  i sad čekanje. Po meni je ovulacija bila negdje po noči jer me jučer desni jajnik gdje je bio folikul jako bolio a danas više ne boli. S obzirom da kod nas ne vade betu u bolnici da ne idem u Zg rekli su mi da pričekam 14-16 dana ako ne dobijem onda napravim test i ako je pozitivan onda idem u Zg vaditi betu.

----------


## dino84

> Dino84 sretno nam bilo. Mene jedino brine što mi ni jučer prije postupka,a ni sad poslije nisu radili uzv tako da nemam pojima dal je bila ovulacija ili ne. Pitala sam zašto mi ne rade uzv i rekli su mi da nema potrebe jer štoperica drži max. 72 sata a spermiji žive isto toliko tako da mora bit sve u redu. Doma smo još jučer navečer i danas ujutro obavili posao i sad čekanje. Po meni je ovulacija bila negdje po noči jer me jučer desni jajnik gdje je bio folikul jako bolio a danas više ne boli. S obzirom da kod nas ne vade betu u bolnici da ne idem u Zg rekli su mi da pričekam 14-16 dana ako ne dobijem onda napravim test i ako je pozitivan onda idem u Zg vaditi betu.


Meni su jučer prije inseminacije radili UZV da vide da li je folikul dovoljno velik i sutra moram opet na UZV da dr vidi da li je bila ovulacija. Mislim da se to dosta razlikuje od bolnice do bolnice. Ja recimo, nisam dobila ništa za piti, a vidim da ti piješ utrogestan. Mene cijelo vrijeme nešto probada i zateže u jajnicima, a pošto inače nemam ovulacije ne znam da li je to ovulacija ili nešto drugo. Dr mi nije ništa rekao ni za test ni da vadim betu, možda će to sutra.

----------


## ARIANM

Mene obično boli onaj jajnik na kojem je folikul,ovaj put je to bio desni i točno ga osjećam pa ti je možda to to...

----------


## phiphy

U Rijeci rade UZV prije inseminacije jer, za razliku od Zgb, ne koriste štopericu u postupku, ravnaju se samo po UZV.

----------


## mari mar

I u Osijeku rade uzv prije inseminacije (bar dr.P.radi) i dobijemo ovitrelle.....

----------


## tina2701

> I u Osijeku rade uzv prije inseminacije (bar dr.P.radi) i dobijemo ovitrelle.....


..radi ga samo dr P... a dr. Š ne...

----------


## ARIANM

Ayan jesi li vadila betu???

----------


## donatela

*dino 84* kako mislis da se treba narucit za vađenje krvi za hepatitis b i c  wtf???' ne kuzim....meni to nitko nije rekao pa racunala sam da idem u Pulu to obaviti kad budemo isli po potvrde o pravnom i psih testiranju pa da tada usput na transfuziologiji to sve obavimo...(zivimo u Labinu)a mm nije jednostavno bas dobit slobodan dan na poslu i svako malo đirat do Pule evo sad me ova informacija da se treba narucit za to bas izbacila iz takta...uh...Bas cu zvati transfuziologiju tamo di se rade ti markeri i zamolit da nas naruce za 2.5og jer jedino tada nam je zgodno doci...drukcije neznam kako cemo....a joooj...

----------


## donatela

*Arianm*...meni su dali popis stvari koje sve trebam prikupit prije nego idem u bilo koji postupak mpo bilo da je inseminacija ili ivf neke sam nalaze vec i imala kao sto su brisevi,papa,hormoni ali moram sve ponavljati jer neke stvari nesmiju biti starije od 3ili 6mj prije postupka a papa nesmije biti stariji od godine dana,.,.sad to sve bice ovisi od bolnice do bolnice...ja sam u kbc Rijeka...
sad moram napravit te markere i krvnu grupu,izvadit potvrdu od javnog biljeznika o vanbracnoj zajednici,obavit pravno i psih testiranje,hormone 3dc sam napravila sad nove,još moram briseve kad mi zavrsi menga i novu papu ako je starija od godine dana i sad mi opet stvara problem i ta papa test jer se ceka nalaz po misec dana i neznam dali se moze naknadno donjeti dali mogu na konzultacije za postupak doc bez novog pape jer na konzultacije idem krajem 5og a inseminacija ili prirodni ivf ce mi bit u 6om mjesecu...

----------


## ARIANM

Dino84 kako se osjećaš? Mene su jučer križa bolila na poslu,ali mislim da je to bilo zato jer sam došla bez potkošulje jer mi je bilo prevruče, a inače je uvijek nosim. Sad samo tražim simptome...al ne znam kako će to sve završiti jer je na poslu ludnica,radim 100 na sat i još i nočne smjene...
Donatela mene za sad nisu ništa tražili tako da ja šutim dok me ne traže...

----------


## Mare 85

U četvrtak odradila svoj 2 AIH, još 11 dana do bete grizzzem nokte!

----------


## ARIANM

Mare 85 sretnoooooo!!! I ja već ludim pomalo i tražim znakove jesam...nisam...još 3 danaaaa....

----------


## mari mar

Cure sretno vam~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i da budu bete do neba!

----------


## Mare 85

Arianm sretno ti! Znači srijeda je tvoj dan! čekam s tobom!

----------


## ARIANM

Evo da vam javim ništa ovaj put,a i danas stigla M tako da sam odmah zvala dr. T i u četvrtak imam prvi uzv za drugi AIH ovaj put klomifenski. Kako sam bila sva zbunjena nisam ni pitala koliko dugo se piju klomifeni? Rekao mi je od trečeg dana po dvije na dan,to idu odjednom dvije ili ujutro i navečer, i koji dan je onda zadnja?? Pleas tko ima iskustva da mi javi..hvala!

----------


## dino84

ARIANM, ja sam pila klomifene od 5. do 9. dc, dvije dnevno, pila sam jednu ujutro i jednu navečer, iako sam čitala da su cure pile i obje odjednom. Najbolje provjeri s dr ako možeš. Sretno  :Smile: 
 Ja ovaj ciklus preskačem, 23. idem na konzultacije da vidim da li mi je cista nestala i onda u 6 mj. na IVF.

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam pila po dvije odjednom! Najbolje provjeriti s doc.

----------


## Mare 85

ja sam pila od 3-7 dana ciklusa znači 5 dana po 2 jednu ujutro jednu navečer!

----------


## ARIANM

Hvala svima na odgovorima,danas sam počela i pijem 5 dana: od 3-7 dc i osmi dan uzv....jel imate kakve nuspojave od klomifena? meni danas na poslu gužvaaaa,a meni takva vrtoglavica uhhh....

----------


## Mare 85

moguće da je od klomifena, piše u nuspojavama vrtoglavica i smetnje vida, meni se vid mutio..

----------


## mini mi

cure molim pomoć!!!

Sutra poćinjem piti prvi put klomifene i trebala bi 7-8dc na prvu folikulometriju, a ti dani padaju na subotu i nedjelju da li ću puno pogriješiti da odem u ponedjeljak na 9dc pošto mi je dr rekao ako mi tako padaju da dođem u petak a to je 6 dc što to nije prerano, i naravno imam još hrpu pitanja. Kako učestalo se ide na inseminaciju da li se nakon postupk treba čekati novi ciklus ili se odmah nakon beta 0 i m nastavlja?

----------


## maca papucarica

*Mini mi*, po mom iskustvu 6 dc je za fm prerano, ali ako ti je dr tako rekao, mozda bi bilo bolje da ga poslusas i obavis tu jednu vise.
Tempo kojim se obavlja Aih ovisi od prakse doktora i reakcije na klomifen. Nekima jako stanjuje endometrij pa treba raditi pauzu od 1-2 ciklusa. Ja sam isla bez pauze. 
Drzim fige da se uhvati od prve, pa da o ostalim pitanjima ne moras niti razmisljati  :Smile: .

----------


## Mare 85

mini mi slobodno otiđi u ponedjeljak nije nikakav bed, neće ti nitko ništa reći
meni napišu da dođem od 8-10 dana a ja uvijek dođem 11 ili 12 jer sam daleko i ne mogu 2 puta na folikumetriju(financijski oko 500 kuna put) ..i tako ja dođem folikuli budu od 16-18 mm taman  mi kažu kad da odem na štopericu i 3 ili 4 dan od folikumetrije obavim inseminaciju.

Nakon inseminacije ti napišu kontrola za 3 tj s nalazom bete, znači ako procuriš nećeš stići početi s novom stimulacijom i preskačeš taj ciklus i dogovoriš idući.. ide to brzo, nije nikakav problem i skroz je bezbolno ne brini.

----------


## mini mi

puno hvala na odgovoru  :Klap:

----------


## phiphy

Cure, u koje doba dana pijete klomifene? Da li ste dobile neku uputu od dr.?

----------


## maca papucarica

Meni je dr pisao 2x1, dakle po jednu ujutro i navecer. *Phiphy* startas?

----------


## mini mi

Hvala cure na potpori i savjetima, zvala sam SV. Duh da pitam, pa su mi rekli da dođem u petak jer je kod mene vrlo kratki ciklus nekih 22 dana pa kao bolje prije nego kasnije da ne zakasnim, a pošto sam blizu nije mi problem ići pogotovo što to dugo čekam.

A meni za klomifene nisu ništa rekli pijem ih ujutro natašte i zasada mi je sve ok ništa me ne mući.

----------


## mini mi

Mare ssretno sutra da ti beta bude visoka

----------


## pilek

ima ko da ceka betu?

----------


## dubyaki

ja čekam betu...ali se ne nadam +....  :/

----------


## pilek

i ja čekam betu.i ludim.leda me ubijaju.

----------


## kaja26

i ja čekam betu 1.6 imala inseminaciju za poludit

----------


## kaja26

> i ja čekam betu.i ludim.leda me ubijaju.


pilek kada si imala iseminaciju .mene su prvi put bolila leđa a sada me boli trbuh

----------


## pilek

28.05. neznam dal da se opce cemu nadam nemam nikakvih simptoma

----------


## dubyaki

nama je prva inseminacija bila 2.6. i naivno mislim kak bi već trebala imat bar neki simptom...ovo je igra živaca samo tako...do 16.6. ću već popiškit bar tri testa, 5 puta se isplakat i još barem 10 puta otić na ebay gledat stvari za bebu...   :Smile:

----------


## pilek

vjerujem ti,tak nekak je i kod mene.simptomi 0,a u pon vadim betu

----------


## kaja26

> 28.05. neznam dal da se opce cemu nadam nemam nikakvih simptoma


kod prve inseminacija ja sam ludila mislila sam svaki čas ću dobiti kad ono beta visoka ma da sam trudnoću izgubila u 11tjednu ali to jr tako.Zatodrage moje beta će vam reći sve držite se i svima nam bilo sretno :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pilek

A nekak bude :Smile:

----------


## dubyaki

bude...
ali isto obeshrabruje kad dođem ovdje i vidim kak se rijetko nekak posta i kolko malo trudnoća se ostvari iz AIH...  :/
ali ako itko ima volje, živaca i želje-onda smo to mi...parovi u MPO postupcima.   :Smile: 
sretno nam bilo....

----------


## pilek

Bas to kaj veliš,glavno da meni moja ginicka govori da je to dobitna kombinacija.

----------


## dubyaki

saznat ćeš uskoro...   :Smile: 
nego kad sam već tu....možda vi cure drage znate.... naime, dobila sam neku upalu dolje (pretpostavljam od utrogestana) kakvu inače riječim canesten jednom vaginaletom. smijem si i sada tak olakšat ili nije pametno da išta koristim do bete?  :/

----------


## pilek

E neznam,nemam iskustva.ja utrice uzimam prvi put.

----------


## dubyaki

i ja isto prvi put, a ne nalazim guglanjem ništa korisno...  :Sad:

----------


## matahari

možda su gljivice, utrogestan ih zna izazvati (vlažno, toplo). nisam sigurna za Canesten, ali mislim da možeš Plymicol.





> saznat ćeš uskoro...  
> nego kad sam već tu....možda vi cure drage znate.... naime, dobila sam neku upalu dolje (pretpostavljam od utrogestana) kakvu inače riječim canesten jednom vaginaletom. smijem si i sada tak olakšat ili nije pametno da išta koristim do bete?  :/

----------


## dubyaki

riješila muku s canestenom...
btw prvi test trebam radit u subotu 16og.
danas ujutro sam napravila jedan...jedno veliko debelo ništa!  :Sad:

----------


## Squirrel11

I ja bih trebala uskoro na inesminaciju. Bice mi prvi put i zaista sam sva nesto nervozna.

Kako sam imala prosle godine vanmatericnu trudnocu i pritom ostala bez desnog jajovoda, prateci folikulometrijom rast folikula ustanovili smo da mi se ovulacija prirodno desava najvise i najcesce s desne strane. Tako da je doktorka odlucila da sam slucaj za inseminaciju i kako sam shvatila pocecemo s klomifenom 3 dc. 
Sad cekam ciklus (iduce sedmice) i da im se javim za terapiju. 
Evo danima iscitavam forume i sajtove oko inseminacije.

Pisacu vam kako teku dani i sta mi se desava.

----------


## phiphy

Nemaš desni jajovod, na desnoj strani su ti uglavnom ovulacije i to je slučaj za inseminaciju???

----------


## Squirrel11

Da, i sa lijeve strane se stvaraju folikuli ali rijetko ima dominatnog. Valjda sa stimulacijom ce se postici da se i sa lijeve strane nesto desi. Evo vidjecemo.

----------


## clover

curke, da li je neka išla bez klomifena na AIH? zbunili su me..kako mogu biti sigurni da će išta narast..hm....

----------


## BillieJean

Iskreno, meni je malo čudno da se ide na inseminaciju ako nemaš jajovod. Ja sam išla na AIH u prirodnom ciklusu, imala 1 folikul, al su mi jajovodi ok.

----------


## Squirrel11

Ne znam zasto je to cudno kad mi je lijevi jajovod sasvim u redu i prohodan. Radila sam u maju HSG. Problem je u folikulima s lijeve strane kojih ima manje u odnosu na desnu.

----------


## mari mar

i ja sam išla na AIH večinom u prirodnom ciklusu, a samo jednom s klomifenom (ali je dr. rekao da baš ne reagiram najbolje na klomifen) ovulacije sam imala ali se ništa....

----------


## Squirrel11

Jedan od izvjestaja iz marta mjeseca
DO 32,80 x 25,40 sa dominantnim folikulom 18.7
LO 32,5 x 20,50 sa vise folikula a najveci precnika do 6mm
Endometrium 7,8mm preovulatorni. 

Ne znam zasto bi vam bilo cudno da je predlog za IUI ako imam samo lijevi jajovod.

----------


## phiphy

> curke, da li je neka išla bez klomifena na AIH? zbunili su me..kako mogu biti sigurni da će išta narast..hm....


Da, u Ri rade AIH-e bez ičega pa sam išla na 4 AIH-a tako, svaki put je bila ovulacija. 
Naravno da ne mogu biti sigurni, ali ne znači ni da će s klomićima nešto narasti. Ako imaš redovne cikluse, tada, po meni, nema razloga ići odmah s klomićima.

----------


## phiphy

> Da, i sa lijeve strane se stvaraju folikuli ali rijetko ima dominatnog. Valjda sa stimulacijom ce se postici da se i sa lijeve strane nesto desi. Evo vidjecemo.


Pretpostavljam da su ovo u potpisu tvoje godine? Gdje si na MPO postupcima?
Vidjet ćeš, ali kao što i BillieJean kaže, čudno je da te dr. šalje na inseminaciju kad nemaš jajovod, pokazano je da desni bolje radi, imaš godine...AIH statistički ionako nije jako uspješan i sa dva jajovoda. Hoće li ti barem napraviti IVF u slučaju da opet desni jajnik bude reagirao, a lijevi ostane bez vodećih folikula bez obzira na stimulaciju klomifenima?

----------


## Squirrel11

Hvala phyphy. Da, godina mi je 36. 
Hoce, ako ne uspije IUI onda cemo na IVF. Kako god, znam da statisticki nije jako uspjesan ali prosto trenutno nemam nekog izbora sem da pokusam prvo sa tim, a nakon toga ako ne uspije da idem na IVF. 
Kako sam iz CG, onda sam u nasoj bolnici na Cetinju a doktorka koja me prati ima zaista iskustva u humanoj reprodukciji.

----------


## phiphy

*Squirrel11*, mislila sam na to da odmah u ovom ciklusu u kojem si predviđena za AIH ideš na IVF u slučaju da se vodeći folikuli opet razviju na desnom jajniku. U tom slučaju inseminaciju nema smisla raditi jer spermići ne mogu doplivati do js, ali bi imalo smisla napraviti punkciju i IVF, posebno ako se razvije više folikula pa postoji šansa da ima i više js, zbilja bi ih bilo šteta propustiti.

----------


## Squirrel11

Phiphy, ja vjerujem da ce doktorka vidjeti sta se desava vec odmah samim tim sto cemo raditi folikulometriju i pratiti razvoj folikula. Nece imati smisla raditi inseminaciju ako ponovo bude dominantni folikul sa desne strane. 
Prije neki dan kad smo se dogovarali oko IUI rekli su mi sledece:
Javis nam se prvog dana ciklusa da bi dogovorili kad da dodjete kod nas da odredimo terapiju. 
Ja cu otici najvjerovatnije iduce sedmice, ocekujem ciklus za nekoliko dana. Pisacu vam kako se odvijaju stvari.

----------


## Squirrel11

Inace, prvi put prolazim kroz ovo, nisam ranije bila na hormonskim terapijama, zasto mi se desila vanmatericna ne znam.
Znam samo da zelimo dijete i vjerujem da cemo uspjeti, a na koji nacin nije ni vazno. Sta god, slusam savjete ljekara i radim sve po uputama.

----------


## žužy

squirrel,mislim da se netrebaš brinuti,doktorica ima iskustva i vjerojatno bude i postupila kako treba kad dođe do reakcije tvojih jajnika.a ako se bolji folikuli zbilja slože u desnom jajniku bilo bi dobro to iskoristiti za ivf(neznam koja je politika kod doktora,dali mogu samo tako obzirom na okolnosti mjenjati postupak).a možda za inat zrastu superduper folikulići u lijevom pa pe sve po planu.kako god bilo,držim fige za najbolji mogući rezultat!

----------


## kaja26

Ja danas vadila betu 15dan 2,9 koma

----------


## žužy

:Love:

----------


## dubyaki

i moj test danas samo jedna crtica...
ne znam čem služi ova inseminacija kad žene ne ostaju trudneeeee! :/

----------


## kaja26

inseminacije služe da bi mi imale čemu se nervirati eto zato

----------


## dagnja

Ej cure, svako malo dođem ovdje vidjeti imali kakvih novosti i naravno nadam se uspješnim pričama pa mi je baš žao kada vidim kako ide i kako se živcirate. Ja bih ipak dodala, da osim nerviranja i male stope uspješnosti, inseminacija ipak daje šanse za trudnoću. Moja treća inesminacija sada luduje u trbuhu i čeka još dva mjeseca da ugleda svjetlo dana. Nadam se da će i vama uskoro, što prije to isto poći za rukom.

----------


## drizl

moja druga inseminacija- ništa  :Crying or Very sad: 

danas ću odtugovat a sutra zovem mpo dr. za dogovor šta dalje

----------


## donatela

jesam ja dobro skuzila drizl ili si ti isla prvo na inseminaciju pa onda na ivf pa opet na inseninaciju...kako to???zasto drugi postupak niste isli opet na ivf...malo cudan redosljed...vidim u potpisu pa mi nije jasno...
ugl sretno iduci put...

----------


## drizl

nismo mogli financijski podnijet stimulirani ivf a imali smo samo 3 folikula i preporučena nam je inseminacija jer kao nama bi i inseminacija trebala biti uspješna jer je sve u redu ali....

----------


## mari mar

drizl  :Love:

----------


## donatela

drizl..i nama je sve u redu i vidim da smo blizu s godinama ...nama je dr skroz preskocio inseminacije...mi nismo privatno nego u drzavnoj bolnici i odmah smo isli na ivf u prirodnom ciklusu i evo bas danas sam dobila pozitivan test izgleda da je upalilo prvim mpo postupkom bez ikakve stimulacije.....raspitaj se o tome.. a ovisi i o bolnici i kod kojeg si doktora...

----------


## Squirrel11

Nista od moje inseminacije ovog mjeseca kako je bilo planirano.  :Sad: 
Juce mi je doktorka rekla da treba da odlozimo. Idu na kongres, na odmore i prosto se ne moze ispratiti sve kako treba, zato moram da sacekam. 
Odmor do septembra.

----------


## Squirrel11

> squirrel,mislim da se netrebaš brinuti,doktorica ima iskustva i vjerojatno bude i postupila kako treba kad dođe do reakcije tvojih jajnika.a ako se bolji folikuli zbilja slože u desnom jajniku bilo bi dobro to iskoristiti za ivf(neznam koja je politika kod doktora,dali mogu samo tako obzirom na okolnosti mjenjati postupak).a možda za inat zrastu superduper folikulići u lijevom pa pe sve po planu.kako god bilo,držim fige za najbolji mogući rezultat!


Hvala žužy. Da, objasnili su mi da doktorka mora da prati svakodnevno razvoj folikula i naravno u skladu sa tim se ponasa t.j. odredjuje sta dalje. Nego, eto odlozili su, pa pisem ponovo pred kraj ljeta.

----------


## žužy

a baš mi je žao što se sve odgodilo..eto,i meni bude malo prazno ljeto...mi dobili zeleno svijetlo za probat od rujna.tako da budemo skupa onda navijale jedna drugoj za uspijeh!

----------


## mg1975

Pitanjce? 
U četvrtak bila na prvom pregledu na VV pa sam malo friška u svemu ovome.
Moram doći 3-5dc (naravno uz naručivanje 1dc) zbog pregleda i vađenja hormona. Treba mi info koliko od prilike traje sve to skupa (sa čekanjem) jer mi to pada baš u tjedan kada sam sama u odjelu na poslu pa baš nemrem doći u 12:00 na posao.

----------


## mini mi

to ti je vađenje krvi i brzo si gotova traje minuticu ponovno ideš 21 dc i to je isto vađenje krvi, jedini problem je što nalaze čakaš preko mjesec dana barem ja jesam

----------


## mini mi

evo da se i ja malo pojadam.
prošle godine dva putna na hsg prvi put sve pripremili i instrumenti za propuhivanje nakon što su ih montirali ustanovili da su zaštopani.Ponovno čekala na novi termin više od mjesec dana, hvala Bogu uspijelo.
u prvom jesecu ostala trudna i u 6 tt imala spontani rekli biokemijska trudnoća, zbog toga morala čekati tri mjeseca da se tijelo oporavi.
bila na prvoj inesminaciji koja nije uspijela beta=0, u ponedjeljak bila na drugoj čekam betu.
Jedino što me je malo oraspoložilo je da ukoliko sada ne uspije idem na listu čekanja za ljekove za IVF, s time da svugdje čujem da se čeka jako dugo jer bolnice nemaju novaca.
Znam da sam tek na početku i tko zna šta će nas sve čekati, stoga glavu gore.

----------


## mg1975

> to ti je vađenje krvi i brzo si gotova traje minuticu ponovno ideš 21 dc i to je isto vađenje krvi, jedini problem je što nalaze čakaš preko mjesec dana barem ja jesam


Hvala. Na odgovoru... Sad samo moram čekati da dođe 1dc i da to obavim prije nego zbrišu na GO. Mjesec dan za nalaz je ok jer je spermiogram gotov tek za 45 dana (koliko kažu informacije sa web-a).

----------


## edina

pozdrav

Zanima me koliko ste puta radili iui? iz kojeg vam je puta uspjelo? dali se koristili inekcije ili neke tablete za stimulaciju jajnih celija?

----------


## maca papucarica

*Edina*, mozes postaviti to pitanje na vec postojecoj temi Inseminacija, neka malo zivne...
Da ti odgovorim na pitanje, mi smo radili Aih 3 x, stimulacija Femara tablete (letrozol), 2. Aih sam imala biokemijsku, nismo vise ponavljali jer smo se odlucili na drilling jajnika (zbog pcos i anovulacije) i zbog dobrog spermiograma supruga. Sretno!

----------


## edina

I ja imm pcos ali mi niko nije spominjao driling jajnika.  Koristila sam i ja letrozol tablete.  Dali su mi za jedan dan da popijem 10 tabletea i dan prije iui dobila sa hcg inekciju.

----------


## edina

Zanima me koliko ste puta radili iui? iz kojeg vam je puta uspjelo? dali se koristili inekcije ili neke tablete za stimulaciju jajnih celija?

----------


## BHany

spajam s postojećom temom http://forum.roda.hr/threads/33824-inseminacija/page56 ...pravila foruma...

----------


## dagnja

> Zanima me koliko ste puta radili iui? iz kojeg vam je puta uspjelo? dali se koristili inekcije ili neke tablete za stimulaciju jajnih celija?


Ja sam ukupno išla tri puta. Prva dva bez ikakvih tableta, a zadnji dobitni uz jedno pakiranje klomifena. Imala sam svaki put jednu jajnu stanicu, treći put se očito sve poklopilo.

----------


## Muma

Cure imam jedno pitanjce, pa ako znate...Opće je poznato da AIH nije baš plodonosna metoda i rijetko rezultira bebicom, ali sam primjetila da ipak dolazi dosta često do biokemijskih. Što je uzrok tome? Da li je problem u endometriju koji ne prihvati plod (točnije, u debljini) ili je nešto drugo uzrok?

----------


## tina2701

razlog biokemijske može bit različit..endometrij..imunologija..blabla...al isto tako je moguće da ser i u prirodnom ciklusu događaju biokemijske a da ne znaš jel ne napraviš test ili vadiš betu...

prva trudnoća end bio 10,7 mm a druga 6.7 mm..-drugi puta slab endometrij..a eno bebica spava u krevetiću...

nekom uspije aih..nekom ne...ja sam bila te sreće da nam je ospjelo i prvi i drugi put...

----------


## Muma

Hvala *tina*. Vidiš, uopće nisam zbrojila 2 i 2 i razmislila da su možda biokemijske i jednako česte u prirodnom ciklusu  :facepalm:  samo što ne radimo testove kao nakon aih nego čekamo vještice. Jako lijepo što si uspjela (iako si dosta mlada - a to je isto važan faktor, baš sam proučavala aih rezultate u odnosu na dob). Svejedno ulijeva nadu taj tvoj uspjeh!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## žužy

kolko dugo jajna stanica živi?odnosno,kolko dugo ona čeka da se oplodi,dok ne propadne?negdje piše 12 sati,negdje 24..čitam,uglavnom se inseminacija vrši dok je jajašce još u folikulu,u jajniku.da spermiči onda dočekaju nju.jel ima neke razlike dali oni čekaju nju ili da ona dočeka njih?
pardon na zbrkanosti,neznam kak bi drukčije postavila ...  :iskušenje:

----------


## Muma

Ja mislim da je jedino bitno da se dočekaju, a tko će kome u zasjedu nije bitno  :Laughing: . A vjerojatno su js različitog vijeka jer se svugdje spominje 12-24h. Nadam se da je tvoja bila žilava!

----------


## phiphy

> kolko dugo jajna stanica živi?odnosno,kolko dugo ona čeka da se oplodi,dok ne propadne?negdje piše 12 sati,negdje 24..čitam,uglavnom se inseminacija vrši dok je jajašce još u folikulu,u jajniku.da spermiči onda dočekaju nju.jel ima neke razlike dali oni čekaju nju ili da ona dočeka njih?
> pardon na zbrkanosti,neznam kak bi drukčije postavila ...


Inseminacija se radi prije nego pukne folikul jer spermićima treba neko vrijeme da doplivaju do jajovoda i uđu unutra pa onda još uzvodno  :Smile:  ...ima tu posla. a js ipak relativno kratko 'živi'.

----------


## Muma

Spermićima treba 1-3 sata da dođu do js...tako sam ja pročitala...

----------


## Argente

Vidiš, Radončić tvrdi da je bolje neposredno nakon pucanja; očito su pristupi različiti, možda ovisno o tome ide li se sa štopericom ili bez...

----------


## žužy

argente,valjda su istog mišljenja i u petrovoj,nebi mi valjda bezveze obavljali aih.po meni,ovulacuja je bila večer prije.
muma,ma garant je moja bila žilava,nadam se da je pala na prvog koji je naišel! :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

> argente,valjda su istog mišljenja i u petrovoj,nebi mi valjda bezveze obavljali aih.po meni,ovulacuja je bila večer prije.
> muma,ma garant je moja bila žilava,nadam se da je pala na prvog koji je naišel!


Dok ju je mali eustahije brzić šarmiral, odmah je pala  :Laughing:

----------


## štrumfeta

ja sam proučavala uzduž i popreko svu literaturu do koje sam mogla doći o uspješnosti aih-a.

uglavnom, nema utvrđene razlike između uspješnosti prije ili poslije pucanja folikula.
ako je unutar vremenskog intervala do 6 sati, + ili - (prije ili poslije), šanse su otprilike jednake.

no bitnu razliku uspješnosti čini je li aih uz stimulaciju ili bez stimulacije. ako je bez stimulacije, šanse su male, oko 8-9% po postupku, ako je sa stimulacijom, rastu čak na 15-20%.

sgram također čini razliku. amerikanci ne rade aih (zbog neisplativosti - kod njih ipak to sve puuuuno više košta) kad ima ispod 10 milijuna obrađenih spermića.
no ako ih je više od 20 - 30 milijuna, isto nije veća uspješnost. dakle bitno je da ih ima iznad te neke granice.

moj prvi aih je bio poslije pucanja folikula (tri folikula popucala nešto ranije) - došlo je do T, no završilo ranim spontanim; 
drugi aih je bio prije pucanja folikula- tj. jedan mi je folikul bio puknuo, a dva još nisu- i eto ti trudnoće-daj bože do kraja  :Smile: 
no ja sam bila na stimulaciji klomifeni + gonali + ovitrelle - i mislim da je zbog toga bilo dobitno.

zaključak; ak te oće, oće te, ak neće, moš ga j****

----------


## maca papucarica

> zaključak; ak te oće, oće te, ak neće, moš ga j****


Jako mi se sviđa zaključak! Baš je, onako, u mom tj. meni dragom stilu  :Grin:

----------


## Muma

Ajde da i ja napokon saznam nešto novo, nakon tolikog čačkanja po internetu o aih napokon nekakve informacije. Hvala *štrumfi*.

----------


## žužy

je,fala štrumfi.!.a sad kaj bu-bu! :štrika:

----------


## tina2701

oba puta nakon što je folikul pukao....

----------


## edina

> oba puta nakon što je folikul pukao....


iz kojeg puta ti je uspjelo

----------


## žužy

> oba puta nakon što je folikul pukao....


 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bibica

Bok! Ja sam ovdje nova,bila sam na inseminaciji i pila sam Duphaston,zatim sam bila nakon 14 dana na Beti koja je bila negativna,al jos nisam dobila mengu,kasni nekih 5 dana.Dal netko zna dal je ipak moguce da sam ostala trudna ili je to samo zbog tih hormona?

----------


## maca papucarica

*Bibica*, zao mi je zbog negativne bete. Nazalost, nije moguce da si ipak trudna, beta ne grijesi.
Normalno je dobiti M od 3-10-tak dana nakon zadnjeg Duphastona. Sretno dalje!

----------


## tina2701

> iz kojeg puta ti je uspjelo


oba puta iz prvog puta..vidiš u potpisu mom...

----------


## pilek

mene ceka inseminacija drugi tjedan  :Smile:

----------


## ajma

pozdrav svim curama na forumu, nova sam idem na prvu inseminaciju u cito, nadam se najboljem ali se bojim, kakve su šanse???

----------


## pilek

ja obavila inseminaciju,sad iscekivanje

----------


## arlena

> ja obavila inseminaciju,sad iscekivanje


sretno! za pozitivan test!!!
i ja sam danas imala AIH , sad možemo zajedno čekati  :Smile:

----------


## tonka86

Evo da se javim da je stigla moja curica koja je nastala iz 1 Aih,sad vam nas dvi drzimo fige da i vama tako uspije i da drzite svoje malo klupko za 9 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

> Evo da se javim da je stigla moja curica koja je nastala iz 1 Aih,sad vam nas dvi drzimo fige da i vama tako uspije i da drzite svoje malo klupko za 9 mjeseci


ajme ... prekrasno!!! čestitke mami a malenoj curici veselo i mirno djetinjstvo!!!

prekrasno je pročitati ovakvo nešto-ulijeva mi nadu! 
i hvala ti na tome  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Pozdrav, i ja sam ti bila u Cita prvi put ništa iako mi je rečeno da je sve savršeno a sad sam na čekanju bete,znam jednu curu kojoj su rekli da su joj šanse za ostat trudna nikakve al eto na sreću iz prve je ostala trudna i to sa blizancima!!!!!!!!!!tako da me to tješi da će i meni jednom uspjeti!!!!!!!!!misli pozitivno i sve će bit ok nemaš se čega bojat doktori i sestre su super,kod kojeg si doktora POljak ili Šparac?

----------


## ajma

jedan veliki zagrljaj za tebe Tonka, uljepšala si mi dan sa jednom velikom nadom, hvala ti  :Very Happy:

----------


## pilek

Arlena onda skupa čekamo... :Smile:

----------


## arlena

> Arlena onda skupa čekamo...


kad radiš test? ja 19. al nekako možda i ranije , za sebe al ne smijem prije 12. jer kaže muma da bude poz od štoperice pa da se ne poveselim uzalud  :Laughing:  jel se nadaš čemu? meni teorecki ne smeta ništa da dođe do začeća al tako je i svaki mjesec , jel, u kućnoj radinosti pa opet nikad ništ. a opet se nadam , poskrivečki  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

Kod mene su u pitanju policisticni jajnici ostalo je sve super,a ovo mi je drugi put tako da nema one euforije kao prvi put i bolje jer sam vec potkraj bila luda i razocarana na kraju s negativnom betom oko 18 cu ici vaditi betu. A nemoj raditi prerano...i nadam se da je ovo dobitna kombinacija  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

Arlena,kak se osjećas dal te smeta kaj ili osjetiš nešto,mene malo tu i tam piknu jajnici i bole me prepone valjda od utrića

----------


## arlena

e šta ti je psiha, ja ti hodam a i ak nešt radim radim ko da imam 100 god  :Laughing:  
da nebi slučajno onemogućila da se dolje uhvati nešto :Laughing:   kao osjetim ako sam duže na nogama štrecanje u jajnicima i okolo!! 

naravno od objektivnih simtoma jedino me jajnici štrecaju i spava mi se ,kao od utrića  :Wink:  , nije da inače ne mogu spavati uvijek i stalno  :Smile: 
al meni ti je ovo prvi put

----------


## pilek

tak je i meni,prvi puta sam se ekstra pazila sad ne jer nema smisla,nije da radim nekaj tesko al po kuci sve kaj treba. A dal pijes folacin i estrofem??? Kakvo ti je stanje bilo s folikulima ja sam imala dva veca po 20 mm prije stoperice. neznam dal da se cemu nadam

----------


## arlena

estrofem je za podebljanje endometrija, a nemem pojma šta je ovo drugo? ne pijem ništa, jedino stavljem utriće. da, znam da su šanse mizerne , a opet ... nadam se. 
mislim da se ti imaš nadat više-bar za jedan folikul i jedan AIH više. negdje sam pročitala da se šanse povečavaju sa svakim AIH, il nešto u tom stilu da se nešto zbraja ( a što dobro pamtim)  :Laughing: 
imala sam samo jedan folikul, čak ne znam ni koliki je bio. 
sve mi je nekako čudno. inače me cice bole od dana ovulacije, i osijetim ovulaciju, i pratim lh trakicama. sad ništ, nit sam osjetila kad je bila,cice ništ, 0 bodova...

----------


## pilek

meni je dala  estrofem sad dulje da pijem da se endometrija zadeblja a folacin ili folna kiselina je protiv deformiteta,tj poremecaja neuralne cijevi tokom razvoja....
a utrice isto stavljam  :Smile: 
a vidjet cemo ... :Very Happy:

----------


## arlena

držim fige i tebi i sebi  :fige: 
u kojoj si ti klinici?

----------


## pilek

petrova  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

ja sam na VV , svaki dr. ima neki svoj pristup
al bi bilo super kad bi ovo upalilo!!

----------


## pilek

da svaki ima drugacije u to sam se vec uvjerila,samo nek upali... :Wink:

----------


## phiphy

> negdje sam pročitala da se šanse povečavaju sa svakim AIH, il nešto u tom stilu da se nešto zbraja ( a što dobro pamtim)


Mogu samo još jednom konstatirati kako je ovo baš nezgodna rečenica za koju smo se mnoge, na prvu, zakačile, a koja daje iskrivljenu sliku situacije. Na ovoj smo je temi već komentirali.
Da, naravno da se s većim brojem AIH-a šanse povećavaju (zbrajaju  :Rolling Eyes: ), ali to ne znači da će bilo koja od nas imati veće šanse ostati u drugom stanju ako joj je 4. AIH u usporedbi sa šansama koje je imala na prvom AIH-u. Svaki AIH, ako se gleda zasebno, donosi jednaku šansu za trudnoću, jednaki postotak.

----------


## arlena

> Mogu samo još jednom konstatirati kako je ovo baš nezgodna rečenica za koju smo se mnoge, na prvu, zakačile, a koja daje iskrivljenu sliku situacije. Na ovoj smo je temi već komentirali.
> Da, naravno da se s većim brojem AIH-a šanse povećavaju (zbrajaju ), ali to ne znači da će bilo koja od nas imati veće šanse ostati u drugom stanju ako joj je 4. AIH u usporedbi sa šansama koje je imala na prvom AIH-u. Svaki AIH, ako se gleda zasebno, donosi jednaku šansu za trudnoću, jednaki postotak.


hvala na korekciji philby!  :Kiss:  evo odmah se bacam na čitanje starih postova da ovaj put zapamtim ispravno! 
ispričavam se na dezinformaciji   :Embarassed:

----------


## pilek

samo nek upali  :Smile:

----------


## edina

Za dva Dana cu Zanti Dali je iui pozitivan.

----------


## phiphy

> hvala na korekciji philby!  evo odmah se bacam na čitanje starih postova da ovaj put zapamtim ispravno! 
> ispričavam se na dezinformaciji


Ma ne trebaš se ispričavati  :Smile:  .

----------


## pilek

dali je koja od vas pila estrofem cijeli ciklus???

----------


## phiphy

*pilek*, koliki ti je endometrij? Pitam jer moj nije neki turbo debeli  :Smile:  pa me zanima za koju ti je deblljinu, tj. tankoću  :Smile:  propisan? Thanx!

----------


## pilek

bio 6,5 12 dan ciklusa al su mi napisali piti do daljnjega pa sad dal je to dok ne popim kutiju ili do kraja ciklusa

----------


## arlena

:Sad:  meni dr. ništa nije spominjao endometrij. živjet ću u uverenju da je bio i jest još uvijek dobar 
danas sam počela radit, dosta izležavanja doma

----------


## arlena

> Za dva Dana cu Zanti Dali je iui pozitivan.


 :fige:

----------


## edina

Koliko dugo pokusavati IUI pa onda se odluciti za IVF?

----------


## Muma

*edina* sve ovisi o problemima kakve imate i odluci mpo doktora. Ja sam osobno jedva čekala da "potrošimo" ta dva postupka pa da krenemo na IVF jer se nisam nadala trudnoći iz inseminacija. Sad se već nadam nekakvom uspjehu. Ako vaši problemi nisu preteški možda se isplati pokušati više postupaka IUI.

----------


## maca papucarica

*Edina*, ako sam dobro upamtila, ti si u SAD? Po pisanjima jedne forumasice znam koliko je u SAD potpomognuta oplodnja (i sve vezano uz zdravstvo) skupa, a s obzirom da je kod tebe samo pcos, mislim da bi mogli 4 pokusaja!? To je neka svjetska zlatna sredina. Ako nakon 4 pokusaja ne zaneses, i po statistikama dalje vjerojatnost znatno opada.
Kakvu si stimulaciju imala? Ameri to obicno malo pojacaju pa im je i uspjesnost veca.
Betocekalice ~~~~~~~~ da bete budu velike i okrugle, kao i vi za par mjeseci

----------


## phiphy

> bio 6,5 12 dan ciklusa al su mi napisali piti do daljnjega pa sad dal je to dok ne popim kutiju ili do kraja ciklusa


Ne znam ti odgovoriti na pitanje. Do dalnjega meni znači do sljedećeg pregleda?! A da zvrcneš i pitaš?
Koliko sam čitala, poželjno je da na dan transfera endometrij bude barem 8, tj. i za IUI, odnosno priprodnu trudnoću onda vrijedi isto.

----------


## edina

> *Edina*, ako sam dobro upamtila, ti si u SAD? Po pisanjima jedne forumasice znam koliko je u SAD potpomognuta oplodnja (i sve vezano uz zdravstvo) skupa, a s obzirom da je kod tebe samo pcos, mislim da bi mogli 4 pokusaja!? To je neka svjetska zlatna sredina. Ako nakon 4 pokusaja ne zaneses, i po statistikama dalje vjerojatnost znatno opada.
> Kakvu si stimulaciju imala? Ameri to obicno malo pojacaju pa im je i uspjesnost veca.
> Betocekalice ~~~~~~~~ da bete budu velike i okrugle, kao i vi za par mjeseci


Da jesam iz SAD.  Za stimulaciju su mi dali letrozol tablete i onda hcg inekciju za ovuliaciju. IUI sam radila dva dana zaredom kao daje vece sanse da uspjeh. Danas cu znati dali je ovaj drugi iui ispio. Nemam neke velike simtome pa vidjecemo.  Ja mislim jos jednom probati ako nista nebude onda idem na IVF.

----------


## pilek

Arlena ja sam drugi dan bila na svadbi,tak da...radi ono u cemu se ugodno osjecas 
nebu lezanje bas pomoglo :Smile: 
prvi put sam to preozbiljno shvatila,al mi cudno da ti doktor nije rekao za endometrij i velicinu folikula tj kaj te nije zanimalo?

----------


## arlena

> Arlena ja sam drugi dan bila na svadbi,tak da...radi ono u cemu se ugodno osjecas 
> nebu lezanje bas pomoglo
> prvi put sam to preozbiljno shvatila,al mi cudno da ti doktor nije rekao za endometrij i velicinu folikula tj kaj te nije zanimalo?


da, znam da to tak ide al šta ću nemogu protiv sebe  :Laughing:  osluškujem svaki simptom , pa zašto me sad boli tu, zašto ovo .... smiješna sam sama sebi i ovo priznajem samo ovako tebi na forumu  :Laughing:  inače , pravim se flegma  :Smile: 
i glasno pričam to što i ti kažeš da ak hoće , uhvatit će se ak ne ne- a u sebi prava mimoza  :Laughing: 

a ovo za endometrij i folikul... pa priznajem da sam smotana kad treba nešt pitat,on to meni onako nabrzaka kao sve ok, idemo s inseminacijom ... i na kraju sretno i to bilo to. tek kad sam s tobom pisala skužim da nit sam ja pitala nit je on meni reko
a sad bi to voljela znat

----------


## pilek

a nije ti no moja bas pricljiva al sam ju ja zadavila s pitanjima,a najbitnije je da to upali!!!
A ja imam faze malo flegma malo me pocne sorat pa svakaj mislim  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

> a nije ti no moja bas pricljiva al sam ju ja zadavila s pitanjima,a najbitnije je da to upali!!!
> A ja imam faze malo flegma malo me pocne sorat pa svakaj mislim


vjerujem ti  :Smile:  mislim da sam zato najviše počela radit barem 8-9 sati uglavnom ne mislim na to  :Smile:  ne radim ništa fizički naporno pa mi je ok. okružena sam ljudima pa je tu puno smijeha , malo i na moj račun malo na tuđi ( to kad nema klijenata- da ne ispadne da ništa ne radimo  :Grin:  )

----------


## pilek

sad sam vec pocela razmisljati o simptomima,jaoooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## arlena

> sad sam vec pocela razmisljati o simptomima,jaooooooooaoooooooooooooo


ej baš sam razmišljala sad o tebi   :Smile:  kakve simptome imaš? ja nemam ništ !!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pilek

ma bas nikakve,osim kaj me leda bole a to je od utrogestana,ostalo bas nista,a ti?

----------


## arlena

> ma bas nikakve,osim kaj me leda bole a to je od utrogestana,ostalo bas nista,a ti?


nemam ništ al onda se tješim da je rano  :Smile:  od utrića imam brdo prišteva po licu  :gaah:  i ništ mi se ne da, al to je već drugi par opanaka  :Smile:  e da imam nekog tko će mi skuhat ručak , raširit veš ...

----------


## pilek

heh bolje da nemas,oces da ti ja svoju ludu svekrvu posaljem  :Smile:  a za simptome neznam kaj bi rekla neko ih ima neko ih nema nekome dobitno nekome ne...tak da cu izdrzati jos nekak do cetvrtka
kad ti vadis betu?

----------


## arlena

> heh bolje da nemas,oces da ti ja svoju ludu svekrvu posaljem  a za simptome neznam kaj bi rekla neko ih ima neko ih nema nekome dobitno nekome ne...tak da cu izdrzati jos nekak do cetvrtka
> kad ti vadis betu?


he he moje nema ni blizu, a živi 100 m dalje  :Sad: 

meni piše test u petak tako da mislim da ću se počet testirat od srijede  :Grin: 
ne moram ni reć da mi je palo napamet da sam probam danas napravit jedan  :Laughing: 
i ak bude pozitivan može bit od štoperice a ako bude negativan bit će mi da je još rano,jel  :Laughing: 
najbolje da ih zaključam negdje

----------


## pilek

mislim da ti je rano dans  :Smile:  pricekaj jos malo  :Smile:

----------


## WinniePooh

Pozz svima

Ja sam skroz nova u ovom svemu.fuuu.Nakon 5 godina pokusavanja da zatrudnim konacno smo skupili hrabrosti i krenuli raditi pretrage.Nalazi vise manje uredni osim PCO,kod dragog sve 5. 12.10 nam je bila prva IUI i zaista se nadam da je to uspijelo da necu morat ponavljat jer i sanse od 6% su sanse.  :Very Happy: 
Nezanm kakva su Vama iskustva nakon IUI al mene evo 3 dana rasturao trbuh za poludit,tesko mi bilo sjediti,trbuh velik i napuhnut jucer me je toliko bolilo da sam se skoro srusila,da vrag nije uzel salu ja nazovem dr samo da provjerim dal je sve u redu,rekli su da odmah dodem i dosla ja obavila sve-UZV i pretragu urina  i Hvala Bogu sve je 5,bolovi pomalo popustaju i nadam se da bude sav nas trud urodil plodom  :Smile: 

5 godina pokusavanja  :Shock:  :Evil or Very Mad: 
83`-PCO
MM 83`-sve 5  :Very Happy: 
12.10.12-1 IUI-26.10 Beta

----------


## pilek

hej bok
dobrodosla!!!!!!!!!
ja sam ti bila nedavno po drugi puta,prvi nula bodova,mene ti ama bas nista ne boli  :Smile:  neznam kaj da mislim
prvi put mi bilo grozno psihicki sad sam ok
kaj si imala mozda hiperstimulaciju jajnika ili kaj? od cega bolovi?

----------


## arlena

bok winnie ! eto i ja ću zivjeti još 3 dana u nadi od 6 % šanse  :Smile:  mene nije jako boljelo, tek onako probadalo a sad ništ... ravna crta , praznina , ništ ... sve mi se čini da ne bude ništ ovaj put

pilek , kak se držiš?  meni  je ok dok sam na poslu-naživcira me poso , al kad dođem kuć - forum i onda sve polako ode u bananu
moram prestat čitat potpise forumašica!!  :Laughing:

----------


## pilek

Ja sam uglavnom zivcana imam neki ispit u subotu,nista ne ucim samo zujim,pocela sam intenzivnije razmisljati kak u cetvrtak vadim betu,ali mislim da se necu razocarati kao prvi puta. neznam zakaj al mislim da nissta od toga,imala bi valjda neke simptome ili neke meni sve normalno,osim kaj me cike bole od jucer al ono....nista posebno

----------


## sirena28

Bok curke!

Idući tjedan i ja idem na svoj prvi AIH. Doktorica mi je prepisala klomifen od 3-7 dc 100 mg, onda folikulometrije, i nakon što naprave insiminaciju, utrogestan 3X2 na dan. Dali je neko koristio bolovanje dok ste išle na folikulometrije, pa sve do insiminacije?
Meni se čini da ću ja morati, jer neće mi tolerirati toliko kašnjenje...

----------


## pilek

ja ne radím pa nisam,al ako moras onda bolje nakom aiha.ultrazvuk je meni bio uvijek gotov brzo.

----------


## arlena

13. dan ... minus ko kuća na testu 
napravit ću i u petak, kak su mi rekli, al to je valjda to

----------


## bubaba

> sretno! za pozitivan test!!!
> i ja sam danas imala AIH , sad možemo zajedno čekati


Arlena i Pilek ...ja sam 4.10 imala inseminaciju u Cita..i ja čekam kao i vi...

----------


## pilek

Arlena pokušaj još jedan za koji dan nadam se pozitivi,ja sutra vadim betu....Bubaba sretno...........................
ja mislim da i kod mene nista

----------


## bubaba

> Arlena pokušaj još jedan za koji dan nadam se pozitivi,ja sutra vadim betu....Bubaba sretno...........................
> ja mislim da i kod mene nista


Arlena možda si prerano napravila test...i ja i sutra vadim betu..bojim se da ni u mene ništa..samo mi se plače..danas se grozno osjećam..na poslu sam i jedva čekam ići doma leći. 
Pilek..imaš li ikakvih simptoma? cike?

----------


## pilek

a to da bole me,ali zna to mene boliti i pred mengu...bole me užasno prepone i križa,samo to  a o raspoloženju da ne govorim,zivčana ko pes,a prvi puta sam se valjda ta dva tjedna plakala tak a kuzim kak ti je.
puno sam ocekivala i to me unistilo sad sam se spustila na zemlju valjda.iskreno da se mene pita nebi ni isla vaditi krv.

----------


## bubaba

pilek ni meni nije ništa bolje. Sutra ni ja nemam volje ići vaditi krv. Jer nekako nade nemam nikakve..prvi put sam sva bila napeta i procurila sam i prije testa..tako da toliko o tome...

----------


## pilek

A koliko si imala folikula? I koja terapija? Vidim da si prije bila u petrovoj!

----------


## arlena

bubaba - lijep pozdrav 

cure,nadam se da ćete vi imati više sreće!
ja se nekak pomirila da ovo nije uspjelo  :Crying or Very sad:  na poslu je takva ludnica, isplivale neke stare pogreške , ono al baš grozno , evo i doma se pojavili neki problemi , i sve to skupa ... dođe mi da se sakrijem u mišju rupu bar na neko vrijeme  :gaah:

----------


## bubaba

> A koliko si imala folikula? I koja terapija? Vidim da si prije bila u petrovoj!


U Petrovoj sam bila u prirodnom ciklusu, inseminaciju mi je radio dr. R. strašno me je bolilo, jedva sam se vratila u Zadar. U Cita sam bila na klomifenima..ništa me nije bolilo i bilo je više plivača..pijem Folacin i stavljam 2 utrića 3 puta dnevno..sutra popodne idem u lab...
ti si u Petrovoj ili? ja imam tamo termin za IVF u 2 mjesecu 2013.g .
P.S imala sam dva vodeća folikula i dva manja...

----------


## bubaba

draga Arlena, samo hrabro..znam da nije lako kad ti nalete tako ružni dani, ali proći će i to...drži se

----------


## pilek

da ja sam ti u petrovoj kod dr Šprem mislim da je vrijeme da i mene stave na listu...a izvadila sam krv nalazi oko 2
a ja sam i isto na kllomifenima bila i dva vodeca samo kaj je nama sve ok pa ga znaj,osim kaj ja imam policisticne jajnike

----------


## milasova8

pilek,sretno :Smile:  mislim na tebe i navijam da beta bude veeeeelika :Smile:

----------


## WinniePooh

Pozz cure, bas mi je zao za negativne bete 
Ja iskreno neznam jel bila hiperstimulacija ili ne,al mene i dalje povremeno boli trbuh,koma.Nadam se da se nekaj dole kuha inace bum poludelaa  :Grin:  
Razalosti me kad vidim koliko zena zeli ostati trudnima a ne mogu,a ima i onih brdo koje ne zele ostati trudne pa idu na abortuse ili rode pa se odreknu djece.Gdje je tu pravda?! Izgleda da je nema  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Pocela sam raditi pa sam koncentrirana na posel tak da ne mislim previse na betu koja je tek iduci petak.fuuuu a do petka  :Raspa:   :Laughing:  

Neznam kak se vi osjecate pred betu,al ja sam tak podjeljenog misljenja vise sam racionalna nego da me vode osjecaji,bojim se previse pozitivno misliti da ne dobim samar u petak ..fuuu

Ponekad se pitam zakaj moramo prozivljavat takve stvari,samo nam taj stres ubija nase lijepe glavice,hihih
al cure svima svane kad tad pa bude i nama.

----------


## bubaba

:fige:  :fige:  za pozitivnu betu Pilek

----------


## bubaba

WinniePooh držim ti fige za petak...
Da, i ja sam ljuta na to kako neke abortiraju, a mi se ovoliko mučimo..bljak, imam jednu i u obitelji..bljak, bljak , bljak
Ma i ja se pokušavam skulirati i ne nadati se previše, da ne bi bilo suzica večeras..naime, popodne idem vaditi betu..danas mi je 14. dan...

----------


## pilek

beta izvadena....cekamo rezultate...

----------


## žužy

malo ot,moje dvije ex šefice su bile na ab. 3-4 puta svaka..s tim da je jedna 5 god. pokušavala zatrudnit,bila na 2 ivf-a,ostala prirodno trudna i nakon toga krenulo... :gaah:  fuj.

*Pilek*,*bubaba*,drage moje sretno!! :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## phiphy

Da li bi vam olakšalo vaše probleme da cure koje ostanu u drugom stanju, a to ne žele, NE abortiraju? 
Glupo mi je soliti pamet, ali zaista ste me povukle za jezik - nije lijepo tako govoriti o curama koje su imale nesreću i ostale u drugom stanju kad nisu htjele, kao što mi imamo nesreću da ne možemo dobiti dijete prirodnim putem. Ne treba zaboraviti da je svakome njegov problem najveći  :Sad:  .

----------


## bubaba

žužy..hvala ti

----------


## žužy

> Da li bi vam olakšalo vaše probleme da cure koje ostanu u drugom stanju, a to ne žele, NE abortiraju? 
> Glupo mi je soliti pamet, ali zaista ste me povukle za jezik - nije lijepo tako govoriti o curama koje su imale nesreću i ostale u drugom stanju kad nisu htjele, kao što mi imamo nesreću da ne možemo dobiti dijete prirodnim putem. Ne treba zaboraviti da je svakome njegov problem najveći  .


dotične koje sam ja spomenula,abortirale su jer nije bilo željenog spola.neznam kak su znale tak rano,tvrdile su da znaju.jedna je nakon dvije cure zadržala treče jer je bil dečec.druga je odustala jer je htela curicu a uporno začela muško i ima samo jedno.e TO osuđujem,zato sam i spomenula.
naravno da su svima nama naši problemi največi,ne osuđujem sve koje pobace ili ostave dijete.

----------


## WinniePooh

bubaba i pilek  zeim vam od srca da vam  bete budu pozitivne !!! saljem dobre vibre  :Smile: 

phiphy ima onih koje su imale nesrecu a ima i onih koje nisu imale nesrecu samo nezeljenu trdunocu,a to se odnosilo na te.vjeruj mi znam o cemu pricam. ali nema veze,necemo se zamarat s time nego pozitivno misliti da budemo i mi uskoro povlascene s trudnocom  :Smile:

----------


## bubaba

> Da li bi vam olakšalo vaše probleme da cure koje ostanu u drugom stanju, a to ne žele, NE abortiraju? 
> Glupo mi je soliti pamet, ali zaista ste me povukle za jezik - nije lijepo tako govoriti o curama koje su imale nesreću i ostale u drugom stanju kad nisu htjele, kao što mi imamo nesreću da ne možemo dobiti dijete prirodnim putem. Ne treba zaboraviti da je svakome njegov problem najveći  .


Ja osobno nisam ljuta na nikoga...spomenula sam samo člana moje obitelji..za kojeg znam što i kako je napravljen abortus i smatram da je napravljen iz neopravdanih i glupih razloga..o tome razgovaramo otvoreno u obitelji i zato sam napomenula i ovdje...

----------


## maca papucarica

Cure, zelim vam lijepe pozitivne bete svima!
However, ovo nije tema za price o abortusima i ne/opravdanosti istih. Zivimo u modernom dobu u kojem su se zene izborile za slobodu izbora, pa predlazem da istu postujemo. Tko sam ja da sudim?
Ovo o abortusu zbog "krivog" spola je  :Laughing: ! U vrijeme kad se spol razaznaje prekid trudnoce je moguc jedino uz odobrenje lijecnicke komisije a zbog jaaako opravdanih razloga jer se radi o trudnoci u drugom tromjesecju.

----------


## phiphy

Niste me uvjerile. Tko smo mi da prosuđujemo da li je nečiji razlog za prekid trudnoće opravdan ili ne? Neželjena trudnoća jest nesreća toj ženi koja je ostala u drugom stanju, a to nije željela. Dok sam ja prethodni ciklus gledala u gaćice i svaki se put nadala da neće biti ničeg crvenog, neka druga žena se svim srcem nadala da je prokrvarila. I kako ja mogu reći da je mene više boljelo kad sam dobila nalaz bete nula, nego nju kad je pišnula test i pokazale se dvije crte? 

Bottom line, live and let live. I sretno!

----------


## Argente

Potpis na macu i phiphy.
To što netko može imati djecu a ne želi, zaista ne treba biti naša briga, jer niti će povećati niti će smanjiti naše šanse. Kužim point - kome "bog" sve da djecu...a kome bog sve da zdravlje, ljubav, novac, nastavi niz? 
Offtopic mode off.
Cure, velike vam bete ~~~~~~~

----------


## krojachica

cure neznam da li je netko prije spominjao ali zanimaju me iskustva
što je zapravo dobar odgovor na stimulaciju?
ja inače prirodno ovuliram, ali da se poveća šansa stavili su me na klomifene
1x50 gm, pošto sam ovulirala (2 js) nisu mi povećavali i tako 3 ciklusa,
kad vas čitam, vidim da je većina vas bolje stimulirana. sad pauziram, a plan
je još 3 cilusa stimulirati i inseminacija, međutim se ja pitam da li bi mi trebali povećati
dozu Klomifena?

----------


## pilek

vecina njih ide na umjetnu pa su zato drugacije stimulacije,ja idem na te inseminacije isto samo klomifen mi daju,ali po 100mg

----------


## maca papucarica

*Krojachice*, ako si na 50 mg Klomifena imala po dva vodeca folikula, onda ti veca doza ne treba. Iako su kod Klomifena dokazano cesci prazni folikuli (sto se vidi kod Ivf, statistika), vecina dr ni nece raditi Aih ako ima vise od 2-3 vodeca folikula zbog rizika viseplodne trudnoce.

----------


## krojachica

> vecina njih ide na umjetnu pa su zato drugacije stimulacije,ja idem na te inseminacije isto samo klomifen mi daju,ali po 100mg


i koliko si imala folikula sa 100 mg, i jesi li prije bila na 50 mg ili odmah 100

----------


## krojachica

> *Krojachice*, ako si na 50 mg Klomifena imala po dva vodeca folikula, onda ti veca doza ne treba. Iako su kod Klomifena dokazano cesci prazni folikuli (sto se vidi kod Ivf, statistika), vecina dr ni nece raditi Aih ako ima vise od 2-3 vodeca folikula zbog rizika viseplodne trudnoce.


a da li je uobičajeno da su ti vodeći folikuli u jednom jajniku
ili budu tipa 2 u jednom a 1 u drugom, pitam jer se je doc čudila kako je jedan jajnik
lijepo reagirao, a drugi "kao da sam popila vodu"

----------


## pilek

odma na 100mg,imam policisticne jajnike pa ocito i nemam bas ovulacije. Pa imam ko dva vodeca i par manjih! Prvi put nije upalili,sad cekam rezultate,makar sve manje vjerujem u te inseminacije. Mom muzu sve ok.
Koji je tvoj problem?

----------


## pilek

jedan na lijevom,jedan na desnom,ma to ti nista ne znaci,,,moguce je i da su prazni

----------


## maca papucarica

> a da li je uobičajeno da su ti vodeći folikuli u jednom jajniku
> ili budu tipa 2 u jednom a 1 u drugom, pitam jer se je doc čudila kako je jedan jajnik
> lijepo reagirao, a drugi "kao da sam popila vodu"


Nema pravila. Ja sam na Klomifenima 2x50 mg uvijek imala po jedan folikul. Na Femari sam jednom imala 2 vodeca, slucajno su bili po jedan na svakom jajniku. 
A kakvu je reakciju dr ocekivala na najmanjoj dozi klomifena?

----------


## mare41

> vecina njih ide na umjetnu pa su zato drugacije stimulacije,ja idem na te inseminacije isto samo klomifen mi daju,ali po 100mg


uvijek kad se pojavi riječ umjetna reagiramo, u medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji nema baš ništa umjetno, a usput rečeno-i inseminacija spada pod medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju, sretno svima!

----------


## laky

> Pozz svima
> 
> Ja sam skroz nova u ovom svemu.fuuu.Nakon 5 godina pokusavanja da zatrudnim konacno smo skupili hrabrosti i krenuli raditi pretrage.Nalazi vise manje uredni osim PCO,kod dragog sve 5. 12.10 nam je bila prva IUI i zaista se nadam da je to uspijelo da necu morat ponavljat jer i sanse od 6% su sanse. 
> Nezanm kakva su Vama iskustva nakon IUI al mene evo 3 dana rasturao trbuh za poludit,tesko mi bilo sjediti,trbuh velik i napuhnut jucer me je toliko bolilo da sam se skoro srusila,da vrag nije uzel salu ja nazovem dr samo da provjerim dal je sve u redu,rekli su da odmah dodem i dosla ja obavila sve-UZV i pretragu urina  i Hvala Bogu sve je 5,bolovi pomalo popustaju i nadam se da bude sav nas trud urodil plodom 
> 
> 5 godina pokusavanja 
> 83`-PCO
> MM 83`-sve 5 
> 12.10.12-1 IUI-26.10 Beta


oprosti koje si pretrage radila pa kazes sve je ok osim policističnih ?

----------


## milasova8

> uvijek kad se pojavi riječ umjetna reagiramo, u medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji nema baš ništa umjetno, a usput rečeno-i inseminacija spada pod medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju, sretno svima!


potpis!

----------


## laky

> uvijek kad se pojavi riječ umjetna reagiramo, u medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji nema baš ništa umjetno, a usput rečeno-i inseminacija spada pod medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju, sretno svima!


umjetni je kuk,sise ,zubi a umjetna oplodnja NE POSTOJI!

----------


## pilek

Izvadila sam sve moguće hormone,i prohodnost jajovoda....
laky bez ljutnje

----------


## Mali Mimi

Potpis na Argente i Phiphy...mislim da bi trebalo usmjeriti svoju energiju na neke druge stvari jer time samo sebi otežavate situaciju i zamarate se nepotrebnim stvarima, ako budete u ovom više godina kao što su neke od nas ta energija će vam itekako biti potrebna. Nemojte dopustiti da vas tuđe situacije rade ljubomornima i ozlojađenima, ima puno nepravde u svijetu i kud bi stigli kad bi o svakoj promišljali zašto ovako ili onako.
Težak je ovaj put (ako ne uspijete odmah) i ovakva razmišljanja samo će vama raditi gore

----------


## bubaba

Pilek jeli stigao nalaz??'

----------


## pilek

a nije jos neznam,muz ga podize ko zna di je sad on

----------


## laky

> Izvadila sam sve moguće hormone,i prohodnost jajovoda....
> laky bez ljutnje


 ne ljutim se naprotiv drago mi je da netko sve odradi respect,samo ovo umjetna mi i ovako  visok tlak dize(općenito ne vezano za posebnu osobu),vollila bih kad savjete starih forumašica shvatili dobronamjerno a ne kao kritiku evo primjer ja nakon 10 godina u MPO vadim na svoju ruku CA125 dr ga ne trazi ali kad ga vidi odmah mijenja priču i ispadam iz postupka i idem na laparo,nitko vam ovdje ne zeli pametovati nego pomoći svojim iskustvom.
*Ukratko pitanje jel vise vjerujete medicinskoj sestri sa 38 godina iskustva ili  dr sa pola godine iskustva*

----------


## pilek

ma ja sam nova u tome pa nisam sad bas toliko obracala pozornost na to,ubuduce budem znala.

----------


## pilek

beta uglavnog negativa

----------


## BigBlue

> umjetni je kuk, sise, zubi, a umjetna oplodnja NE POSTOJI!


hv laky na rundi smijeha, ali tu svaki smijeh prestaje. 

Cure znam da ste na početku svog puta prema željenom djetetu i da vam je sve ovo novo, ali vas još jednom molim da se informirate, i o svojim dijagnozama, i o pretragama i postupcima s kojima ćete se susresti. To je isključivo radi vas, vašeg zdravlja i postizanja konačnog cilja - zdravog djeteta.

Imate izvrsnu stranicu http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info, koja je vrelo kvalitetnih i stručnih informacija o MPO-u.

Neće vam se onda dogoditi da tvrdite kako idete na potpomognutu, a ne umjetnu oplodnju, znati ćete da je PCOS dijagnoza, a nije "samo", neće vas doktor više moći naručiti tek 8. dan stimulacije na folikulometriju, a da vas nije pogledao UZVom prije početka uzimanja lijekova ili, još gore, da vas od konzultacija uopće nije gledao (ustvari, doktor će to moći napraviti, ali ćete znati da treba otići na UZV, makar i privatno, jer neka cista može značiti propali postupak), itd.....

Čitajte, pitajte, učite i, što je najvažnije, nemojte se dati doktoru i/ili sestri otkantati kad im dođete s pitanjima. Iako poneki doktori uistinu vjeruju da su samodostatni, oni su tamo radi vas, a ne obrnuto!

Vezano za pobačaje, phiphy i argente su sve rekle, a vi nemojte zaboraviti da se nas mpo pacijente naziva ubojicama samo zato što želimo dijete i možemo ga dobiti jer je medicina dovoljno napredovala da imamo pomoć. Nemojmo barem mi zato svoj prst upirati prem ikome.

I pilek, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobru ß!

----------


## krojachica

> Nema pravila. Ja sam na Klomifenima 2x50 mg uvijek imala po jedan folikul. Na Femari sam jednom imala 2 vodeca, slucajno su bili po jedan na svakom jajniku. 
> A kakvu je reakciju dr ocekivala na najmanjoj dozi klomifena?


*pilek, maca,* hvala na odgovorima, 
ja se stalno pitam ako su bila dva u jednom jajniku i iza toga žuto tijelo na 
tom jajniku, dakle ovulacija je bila, a sad jel jedan bio prazan tko zna?
A s druge strane O imam i sama i bez klomifena, dakle sve skupa, kao da i ne poduzimam
ništa. 
*maca* vidim da si 7 puta pila Klomi, jesi li radila pauzu ili 7 uzastopno? i jesi li odmah iza prešla
na Femaru i Aih?

----------


## tetadoktor

X velik ko kuca -potpisujem Big Blue!!! borite se za sebe!!!!

----------


## maca papucarica

> *pilek, maca,* hvala na odgovorima, 
> ja se stalno pitam ako su bila dva u jednom jajniku i iza toga žuto tijelo na 
> tom jajniku, dakle ovulacija je bila, a sad jel jedan bio prazan tko zna?
> A s druge strane O imam i sama i bez klomifena, dakle sve skupa, kao da i ne poduzimam
> ništa. 
> *maca* vidim da si 7 puta pila Klomi, jesi li radila pauzu ili 7 uzastopno? i jesi li odmah iza prešla
> na Femaru i Aih?


Klomifen 7 ciklusa za redom ( endometrij uvijek ok, nisam imala ciste, zadnji ciklus 3x1 klom+dexamethason imala blazu hiperstimulaciju), 3 ciklusa pauze, pa onda Femara 2 za redom, 1 pauza (zbog biokemijskea) pa jos 2 ( zadnji put nije bilo porasta folikula).
Pilek zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## arlena

ja uvijek propustim zabavu  :Cool: 

pilek  :Love:  ... a strah me pomisliti šta nas još možda čeka jer tek smo na početku,.. 

bubabu , winie  :fige:  popravite nam malo prosjek  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

:Very Happy:  bude bolje

----------


## arlena

> bude bolje


e tako treba  :Very Happy:

----------


## pilek

koji je tvoj plan dalje???? ja moram sutra zvati da vidim

----------


## arlena

i ja , i nemam pojma šta ću. mislim da ću otić na operaciju ciste i sptuma i nek pregledaju sve iznutra i poprave šta se da, pa onda ispočetka 
u svakom slučaju sad mi treba pauza 

a ti? u svakom slučaju neka bude ono što si priželjkuješ  :fige: 
ja bi voljela da mogu preskočiti AIH , ali sigurno me čeka još bar 1 , i to u naboljem slučaju
(neka me nitko ne shvati krivo- nemam ništa protiv AIH ali za sebe smatram da je bolje IVF)

----------


## bubaba

> beta uglavnog negativa


Žao mi je ...i moja je negativna..očajno se osjećam

----------


## bubaba

> ja uvijek propustim zabavu 
> 
> pilek  ... a strah me pomisliti šta nas još možda čeka jer tek smo na početku,.. 
> 
> bubabu , winie  popravite nam malo prosjek


Nažalost ništa ni od moje bete  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## WinniePooh

uff zao mi je cure zbog bete,koma  :Sad: 
al glavu gore poslije kise dolazi duga  :Love: 

Laky evo moje price,

ja od puberteta znam da imam PCO i razina testosterona je bila povisena al to sam redovno kontorlirala i nismo nista previse radili jer sam jos bila mlada  :Smile: 
S mojim PCO dobila sam u paketu i neredovite menstruacije,najduze kaj nisam imala mens je bilo godinu dana,isla sam redovito na UZV,vadila labaratorijske nalaze al eto preporucali su mi Dabroston i Utrogestan mislim to sam pokusvala uzimat al imala sam takve glavobolje da sam mislila da bum krepala, pa sam od toga odustala-I dan danas je takva prica,nekad mens dode 2 puta u mjesec dana nekad je nema 3 mj.
Ove godine sam radila brdo lab.pretraga,uzv,papa,laparoskopiju,histeroskopiju  ,moj muz spermiogram.sve je uredno
Al doktori su odmah reli zbog mojih PCO i neredovitih mens trudnocu  prirodnim putem mogu zaboravit.

Sad tocno jos tjedan dana do rezultata,bum prosvikala  :Laughing:

----------


## sirena28

Curke držite se!!

Šta više čitam, sve više vjerujem da je inseminacija uzaludan trud, i da budi lažne nade... Koji je uopće postotak uspješnosti te metode??

----------


## pilek

zvala sam ja danas kad ono oni bi mene narucili sredinom 12 na konzultacije pa sam poludjela i rekla da ja dolazim u ponedjeljak da ce doktorica odvojiti 2 min ili da radi jos jedan aih ali cu inzistirati nek me stavi na listu za ivf.
inace moji policisticni jajnici su totalno neobicni osim sto imam jedva 48 kg ima redovite menstruacije ali ocito mi steka ovulacija,jajovodi prohodni ostali hormoni uredni,pa ga sad ti znaj
urke glavu gore idemo u nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## WinniePooh

O curke ja sam misljenja da nije potreban samo spermic i nasa jajna stanica da se to zbavi kak treba,ima tu puno raznih faktora,a svako tijelo je individua.tak da ne mora znaciti da su IUI toliko lose.
Postotak IUI je 6%-26% al opet i to je neki postotak nego 0%!
Ja znam za dosta slucajeva gdje je IUI uspijela od prve,isto tako znam zene kojima uopce nije ni jedna uspjela i ostale trudne prirodnim putem.Ima raznih slucajeva i svega,al mi moramo jednostavno pozitivno misliti i doci ce sve na svoje  :Love: 
Kad tad dode sve na svoje.Ja odbrojavam,jos 6 dana do bete,vec sam na dobrom putu da posjetim psihijatra  :Laughing:

----------


## arlena

> Nažalost ništa ni od moje bete


a ja došla pročitati bar jednu lijepu vijest .... draga  :Love:  žao mi je

----------


## željkica

Winnie Pooh možemo skupa u psihića!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Laughing:

----------


## bubaba

Arlena jube moja, hvala ti..idem sad na još jednu u ovom ciklusu..

----------


## arlena

> Arlena jube moja, hvala ti..idem sad na još jednu u ovom ciklusu..


onda neka ova treća bude i zadnja  :Smile:   :fige:

----------


## pilek

sretno svima skupa  :Smile:

----------


## WinniePooh

Hej Zeljkica moze ajmo obje na terapiju.hihihi 
Cure luda sam zadnja dva dana sam nervozna i zivcana kaj pes,bole tj pecu nekak cudno bradavice,prsa ne i jedem ko nenormalna.ak mi sad dode mens zagutil bum nekog.al trbuh me ne boli kak zna pred mens.luda saaaam :-$ :-!

----------


## pilek

ja bila danas na dogovoru u petrovoj,u 12 mj jos jedan aih ali s femarom ili Letrozolom to je ista stvar kolko sa ja skuzila ak ne upali u 2 mj ivf

----------


## WinniePooh

A kakvu si sad terapiju imala? Ja sam na crinone 8% vag.gel.

----------


## pilek

imala sam ti klomifen 100mg od 3-7 dana cilusa

----------


## WinniePooh

Kak je to sve razlicito.ja klomifen 50 mg 1 dnevno 5-9 dan,svako jutro folsan 5 mg i od prvog dana iui crinone 8% svako jutro.

----------


## pilek

A da,sad mi je rekla
da uzmem femaru,im ko viska mozda

----------


## WinniePooh

> A da,sad mi je rekla
> da uzmem femaru,im ko viska mozda


ja nazalost nemam!

----------


## WinniePooh

Prva iui neuspjesna.n

----------


## pilek

:Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

žao mi je!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TinaB

Bok cure! MM i ja se spremamo na AIH na VV pa bih vam se htjea pridružiti. Na VV smo prvi put bili u 12. mjesecu 2011. i evo sad sam napokon skupila sve nalaze i sa slijedećim ciklusom se javljamo na VV. Inače imamo jedno dijete (ostala trudna od prve), a sad pokušavamo već preko dvije godine. 

Imam par pitanja - vidim da se prije AIH-a uzimaju Komifeni, Gonali ii Femara (vjerojatno ima toga još) pa me zanima dostupnost tih lijekova. Čua sam da je Klomifen teško nabaviti i da ga se čeka po dva tjedna pa me strah da zbog toga ne izgubimo još jedan mjesec. Ili sam u krivu?

----------


## WinniePooh

Bit ce bolje!!!nadam se.zeljkica kaj je s tobom?
Tina zelim ti da vam uspije aih.za klomifen nebi znala.

----------


## željkica

WinniePooh, a ja sam naručena u srijedu za pregled u kbc pa ćemo vidit šta dalje!do sada sam išla privatno.

----------


## arlena

> Bok cure! MM i ja se spremamo na AIH na VV pa bih vam se htjea pridružiti. Na VV smo prvi put bili u 12. mjesecu 2011. i evo sad sam napokon skupila sve nalaze i sa slijedećim ciklusom se javljamo na VV. Inače imamo jedno dijete (ostala trudna od prve), a sad pokušavamo već preko dvije godine. 
> 
> Imam par pitanja - vidim da se prije AIH-a uzimaju Komifeni, Gonali ii Femara (vjerojatno ima toga još) pa me zanima dostupnost tih lijekova. Čua sam da je Klomifen teško nabaviti i da ga se čeka po dva tjedna pa me strah da zbog toga ne izgubimo još jedan mjesec. Ili sam u krivu?


bok tina  :Smile: 
klomifene kupiš bez problema (i čekanja) u ljekarni na vv , a možeš i na recept, odnosno vrate ti novce kad doneseš recept
za drugo ne znam , nisam došla do toga  :Smile: 

sretno

----------


## TinaB

Hvala cure. Još samo da ta M stigne...

----------


## WinniePooh

za 10 dana novi termin i razgovor za dalje,nekak mi se cini sve teze i teze  :Sad:  al tak valjda mora biti

----------


## željkica

WinniePooh, divim ti se,budi hrabra,držim  :fige:  da se dogodi čudo!

----------


## sirena28

Curke,
jučer odradila insemniaciju. Beta  19.11.2012. 
Sada treba biti strpljiv. Imala sam jedan folikul... 

Jel još neko u iščekivanju, da mi olakša ova dva tjedna neizvjesnosti?

----------


## pilek

sirena drzim fige  :Smile:  
ja odmaram ovaj mjesec

----------


## sirena28

Hvala pilek!!
daleko mi je taj 19.11. 

Idući mjesec opet ideš na inseminaciju, ili krećete na ivf?

----------


## pilek

iduci mjesec inseminacija al je stimulacija femara  :Smile:  ak ne upali u 2 mj ivf :Very Happy:

----------


## amy2004

Dobro veče!
Malo sam vas čitala i pratila a pošto mi se mota milijun pitanja po glavi odlučila sam i malo pisati.Zanima me koji je točno postupak kod inseminacije?Da li se to radi prije mjesečnice ili poslije?Da li se isto moraju neki ljekovi za stimulaciju koristiti?
Joooooj ludim više od svih tih pitanja i od neznanja  :Unsure:

----------


## sirena28

Pilek - uspjet će!! samo hrabro!! ja sam vječiti optimist  :Smile: 

amy2004 - inseminacija se radi između 12 i 16 dc, ovisno o tome kakav ti je ciklus i kada ti je ovulacija. Uglavnom, kada te doktor odluči poslati na inseminaciju, reći će ti da od 8 dc dolaziš na folikulometrije i onda će pretiti razvoj folikula. Kada vidi da je/su zreli i da će uslijediti ovulacija, dat će ti tzv. štopericu i reći da za 2 dana dođeš na insemniaciju. Neke cure u tom postupku dobiju neku vrstu stimulacije (najčešće je to klomifen, no dobiva se i neka druga terapija).

----------


## amy2004

A da li se može obaviti inseminacija ako su svi nalazi uredni osim antiTG?

----------


## tina2701

*TinaB*...ti si mi poznata otprije pa ću ti poželjeti sreću..... :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 


a sreću želim i svima vama ostalima...često vas čitam jer sam i sama boravila na ovoj temi.... :Trep trep:

----------


## črkica

Pozdrav curke, evo da se i ja malo javim.
Obavljena mi je ovaj mjesec dvostruka inseminacija, i to u prirodnom ciklusu bez štoperice jer smo zakasnili.
Prvi dan je spermiogram bio jako loš, drugi dan zadivljujuć. 
Sad nema druge nego čekati još 10 dana do bete.
Nemam baš velika očekivanja pa što bude-bude

----------


## sirena28

črkica di ste radili inseminaciju?

ja odbrojavam do bete.... fuuuuu, mislim da ću ići u petak ju vaditi, iako su mi rekli nakon 2 tjedna da ju radim.....

----------


## črkica

sirena mi smo ti u petrovoj, ti? betu vadim u sljedeći četvrtak, a drugu inseminaciju mi je dr radio u prošlu srijedu
imaš li kakvih simptoma? ja nemam apsolutno nikakvih, ni pravih ni umišljenih  :Raspa:

----------


## sirena28

Mi smo isto na petrovoj!!  :Smile: 

Tebi je još malo rano za simptome... 


ah simptomi... Ne želim si umišljati... cicke me svrbe i imam osjećaj kao da bi mogla dobiti m. e sad, to mi mogu biti i simptomi od toga što bi trebala dobiti m, a u isto vrijeme mogu biti i simptomi ovog drugog što se bojim uopće izreći.
Ja bi betu trebala raditi u ponedeljak... Mislila sam u petak ići, ali me svi odgovaraju od te moje ideje...  :Unsure: 
Ugl. nemam baš neke pretjerane nade za uspjehom... Kad čitam tu po forumu, skoro nikome nije uspjelo inseminacijom...


Ali, možda smo mi baš te sretnice kojima uspije  :Smile:  :Trep trep:

----------


## črkica

Sirena bilo bi baš super da razbijemo statistiku i da nam uspije od prve, moja frendica je bila na SV.Duhu i uspjelo je od prve tako da eto, netko mora ući i u onih par posto uspješnosti  :Smile: 
Ja bi se na tvom mjestu probala strpiti do ponedjeljka s betom, to bi ti bio koji dan poslije inseminacije?

----------


## sirena28

U ponedeljak mi je 15 dan nakon inseminacije, a u petak je onda - 12-i .... 

ma neću ići prije ponedeljka... Možda u nedelju napravim test doma...

Jesu ti se pojavili kakvi simptomi?

----------


## črkica

Mah, nikakvi simptomi, baš nemam nikakav osjećaj da bi to moglo biti to od samog starta  :Nope: 
Jučer sam bila sva tužna što je tipičan znak da M stiže za tjedan dana, gadura!
Ono, nadam se, a ne nadam se

----------


## sirena28

tak i ja. Sve si mislim ono - možda ipak jesam, ali svi simptomi koje kao i imam mi više nalikuju da stiže teta iz amerike  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## črkica

Užas, ali nekako sam se na to pripremila, nisam si dozvolila da poletim  :Undecided: 
ako ovo slučajno ne uspije, što vam slijedi?

----------


## sirena28

Mislim da ćemo opet pokušati. 
Mi smo bili već na listi za IVF u 4/1012, i ja spontano ostala trudna u ožujku (imala spontani u svibnju u 10tt).
Onda su zaključili da prije IVF-a ipak trebamo na AIH jer ipak možemo i prirodno ostati trudni....

Ne znam, dali ako sada ne uspije, dali mogu odmah sada u prosincu opet ili moram čekati kao jedan ciklus...? Ja sam pila klomifen... Ne znam jel to njima nešto predstavlja...

----------


## črkica

Mislim da ćemo i mi pokušati opet.
Ovaj put vjerojatno u stimuliranom, ali mislim da ćemo propustiti dvanaesti mjesec jer klomifen bi valjda trebala piti od 3.dc, a nisam porazgovarala oko toga s dr.
I opet ode mjesec dana u vjetar... 
Da ti ne kažem da smo imali već termin za ljekove krajem 11.mj pa nas je dr skinuo jer je spermiogram bio izvrstan zadnji put

----------


## sirena28

Ma da klomifen se pije od 3 - 7 dc. Ali ti njih trebaš nazvati da im kažeš rezultat ove inseminacije, pa se ja sve nadam kao da će mo - ukoliko beta bude 0 - reći neka tražim svog primarnog ginekologa opet kutiju klomifena i da opet pijem od 3 - 7 dc :D

ne znam jel im to praksa....

----------


## črkica

Sirena ti sad vadiš vjerojatno krv. Od srca ti želim lijepu betu.
Javi kad dobiješ rezultate.
Ja piškila minus.

----------


## sirena28

ja baš evo dobila nalaz. Nula kao kuća  :Sad:

----------


## črkica

Ajoj  :Love: 
Odtuguj malo i idemo dalje hrabro, nema predaje tako lako!

----------


## sirena28

ma već sam se bila pripremila. Radila doma test za vikend i bio negativan. 
Ne znam što dalje, niko mi se ne javlja na telefon kada zovem u petrovu  :Sad:

----------


## črkica

jel zoveš sestru irenu? za nju navodno treba više strpljenja jer leti po svuda.
i ja sam spremna na nulu, ali nije to lijep prizor sigurno. jesi vadila u petrovoj ili privatno?

----------


## sirena28

Vadila sam u Sisku u bolnici. 

Dobro je pripremiti se, nije mi tako teško palo. Ustvari, znala sam da ništa, jer se uopće nisam osjećala kao da je uspjelo....

----------


## črkica

Znam točno kako se osjećaš, i ja nemam nikakav osjećaj da je moglo uspjeti.
Jedva čekam da i ja više obavim betu i da krenem dalje.
Samo hrabro sirena  :Bouncing:

----------


## sirena28

ja se ipak nadam da je tebi uspjelo,  ipak nekima i  uspjeva taj AIH...

dogovorila sam konzultacije za 17.11.2012. i onda vjerojatno novi AIH u siječnju. Ali budem odmah doktoricu nagovorila da me stavi na listu za IVF.

 :Smile:

----------


## amy2004

Htjela bi vas nešto pitati......skupila sam sve nalaze za AIH,još ovaj  tjedan mi treba doći bris i ponovljeni nalaza za prolaktin,pošto trbam  mjesečnica treba stići polovicom sljedećeg tjedna da li ja trebam tamo  njih u bolnicu zvati da ima to sve javim i vidim kad trebam doći ili da  čekam još ove nalaze ?!? I još nešto u papi sam imala malo gljivica ali  sam to izlječila i dr mi je rekao pošto nije jako da ga ne treba  ponavljati,ali mme strha što će mi oni u bolnnici reći

----------


## sirena28

najbolje da ih nazoveš na telefon i pitaš...

----------


## črkica

Evo i mene da prijavim svoju negativnu betu.
Zovem sestru Irenu i sirenina priča se ponavlja, nitko se ne javlja cijeli dan.
Ništa, idemo dalje...

----------


## sirena28

:Sad:  za negativnu betu. 
Da ti skratim muke, zovi na 723 (zadnja 3 broja) sestru ivu da te odmah naruči za konzultacije. Ja sam uspjela dobiti onaj broj iz otpusnog pisma, i onda mi je sestra rekla da zovem na taj 723 i da se dogovorim sa sestrom za nove konzultacije....

Kod koga se liječite?

----------


## črkica

hvala ti sirena, uspjela sam dobiti sestru irenu koja mi je rekla da nazovem 723 i dogovorim se sa sestrom za konzultacije.
sad ćemo napraviti pauzu do nove godine pa onda ispočetka.
kod kasuma smo, ti?

----------


## sirena28

> hvala ti sirena, uspjela sam dobiti sestru irenu koja mi je rekla da nazovem 723 i dogovorim se sa sestrom za konzultacije.
> sad ćemo napraviti pauzu do nove godine pa onda ispočetka.
> kod kasuma smo, ti?


Mi smo kod dr. Pavičić. Dobili smo konzultacije 17.12.2012. 
Mislim da ću pitati dali me može odmah staviti na listu za IVF, pa eventualno napraviti još jedan AIH dok čekamo IVF. 
Obzirom na našu dijagnozu, ne znam koliko je uopće za očekivati da nam AIH pomogne. Mislim da nam je ta metoda 
jednako uspješna kao da i u prirodnom ciklusu pokušavamo... Ne znam. U svakom slučaju treba nam pozitivan stav  :Smile: 

Želim Vam da božićni praznici promjene trenutnu situaciju i da u novoj godini nazoveš u Petrovu doktoru priopćiti sretnu vijest iz kućne radinosti  :Very Happy:

----------


## črkica

Hvala ti dragička, i ja tebi želim lijepi poklon za Božić, onaj koji si najviše i sama želiš  :Yes: 
Bilo bi super kad bi vas zapisali za IVF, eto čisto da termin stoji.
Čujemo se i puno sreće ti želim!

----------


## TinaB

> *TinaB*...ti si mi poznata otprije pa ću ti poželjeti sreću.....
> 
> 
> a sreću želim i svima vama ostalima...često vas čitam jer sam i sama boravila na ovoj temi....


Hvala ti, ali sreće nije bilo. Opet čekam M pa da se javim gore.

----------


## amy2004

Da li se prije inseminacije isto koriste lijekovi? Ako da od kojeg dana ciklusa ste ih koristili,jesu to bili inekcije ili?

----------


## phiphy

amy2004, ovisi na kojoj si klinici. Npr. u Rijeci inseminacija ide bez ikakvih lijekova, dok, koliko čitam, npr. u Zagrebu zna biti s klomifenima (tablete).

----------


## amy2004

Idem u zg u Petrovu. A trebam ovih dana dobiti pa su mi rekli da prvi dan nazovi

----------


## sirena28

Ja sam išla na Petrovu. Pila sam klomifen prije. No na pregledu kada mi je doktorica odredila AIH napisala mi je korištenje klomifena od 3-7 dc i da između 8 i 10 dc dođem na prvi UZV. Tako da pogledaj što ti piše na tom papiru (nalazu...). 
2 dana prije inseminacije dobila sam inekciju štopericu.

----------


## amy2004

Meni na papiru ne pišu nikakvi ljekovi,sada sam ih zvala i rekla mi sestra da dođem između 5-9 dana ciklusa sa svom potrebnom dokumentacijom i uputnicama

----------


## žužy

> Meni na papiru ne pišu nikakvi ljekovi,sada sam ih zvala i rekla mi sestra da dođem između 5-9 dana ciklusa sa svom potrebnom dokumentacijom i uputnicama


onda ideš u insem. u svom prirodnom ciklusu,sa svojom jednom js.tak sam bila i ja,od 7. do 11.dc fm,zatim štoperica i 13.dc aih.

----------


## amy2004

A neznam kako će to sve biti jer izgleda mi je ovulacija slaba.Mjerim si tem ali tu nema nekih velikih oscilacija.A vidjet ćemo drugi tjedan,nada uvijek umire zadnja

----------


## žužy

neznam dal si pisala prije,a kaj veli dr.,ste razgovarali u vezi tvojih ovulacija,i eventualne stimulacije prije insemin.?

----------


## amy2004

A ja sam bila u 9mj na konzultacijama i odma mi je rekla da krajem 11mj bi radili AIH,da skupim sve nalaze i dođem,tako da nismo ništa detaljno dogovorili.Sada sam izvadila sve nalaze i koristim bromergon jer mi je prolaktin bio jako povišen,ali tem kada mjerim nema nekih velikih oscilacija.A vidjet ćemo drugi tjdan kad budem išla što će mi reći,nadam se da mi neće dati odgodu do iza blagdana

----------


## žužy

i ja se nadam :Love: 
a gle,kaj se temp. tiče...nemamo svi te velike oscilacije.mjeriš duže vrijeme,i pratiš možda dal ima plodne sluzi?
ovaj ciklus ti je tek počel,nemoj donosit prebrze zaključke i bedirat se u startu.a jedino ultrazvukom budeš znala dali bude o,tak da  :fige:  za prvu fm!

----------


## pilek

ja krenula s femarom ..............ima ko iskustva???'

----------


## maca papucarica

> ja krenula s femarom ..............ima ko iskustva???'


Imam ja. 1. put 1 folikul beta 0, 2. put 1 folikul biokemijska, 3. put 2 folikula beta 0, 4. put nema folikula.
Od nuspojava nista, endometrij uvijek lijep. Drzim fige da ti bude dobitna!

----------


## pilek

ja sam s klomifenom imala dosta folikula al ocito nisu bili dobri,sad budemo vidli,imam dozu 2,5 pet dana...valjda bude nekaj
makar opce ne vjerujem u te inseminacije

----------


## amy2004

Zanima me ako se na inseminaciju ide bez stimulacije,da li onda odma kada dođem tamo idem u postupak i mora mm biti tamo?
Joj meni se milion pitanja vrti po glavi  :Confused:

----------


## luci07

amy2004, kako misliš odmah kad dođeš gore? Jesi li obavila folikulometrije i to? TM mora biti tamo onda kad ti baš budu radili aih, mora dati svoj doprinos. :Smile:

----------


## TinaB

I mi smo napokon dočekali prvi AIH. Sutra počinjem sa Klomifenima i u četvrtak imam prvu fm. Jedva čekam!

----------


## luci07

TinaB, napokon! Sretno! :Very Happy:

----------


## TinaB

> TinaB, napokon! Sretno!


Hvala!

----------


## pilek

Ja sam več prvu folikulometriju odradila lijevi jajnik je super reaagiral na femaru i imam jednog vodećeg od 14 mm a ostali su po 11mm na jednom i drugom jajniku...endometrij 7,2  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

kak su ti rasli folikuli na Femari?

----------


## TinaB

Evo mi smo u petak odradili AIH. Jajnici su me tek danas prestali boljeti (tu i tamo mao štrecnu), ali trbuh mi je kao lopta. Jako sam napuhnuta. Jel to normalno?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Evo mi smo u petak odradili AIH. Jajnici su me tek danas prestali boljeti (tu i tamo mao štrecnu), ali trbuh mi je kao lopta. Jako sam napuhnuta. Jel to normalno?


Jesi na utricima?

----------


## TinaB

Jesam. 3x1. Od njih sam napuhnuta?

----------


## maca papucarica

Progesteron je glavni uzrok nadutosti na pocetku trudnoce. S obzirom da ga prirodno luci zuto tijelo plus dobivas dodatak u utricima, najvjerojatnije je to uzrok. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti se ta napuhnutost nastavi jos tjednima  :Smile:

----------


## TinaB

*maco* - zakon si!!  :Kiss:

----------


## pilek

ja vadim betu 03.01. nakon trece inseminacije

----------


## sirena28

curke vibram za velike tete bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~!!!!

Meni slijedi druga insiminacija u siječnju, sutra krećem sa klomićima.

----------


## pilek

ah,postajem pesimista prema timinseminacijama  :Smile:

----------


## TinaB

*pilek* - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!

Kako se osjećaš? Mene boli dolje od kada je napravljen AIH. Cike mi nisu otekle, ali me peku bradavice (uvjerena sam da je to od utrića). Da li je i tebi tako?

----------


## pilek

ovoga puta mi je do inseminacije preezivio jedan veliki folikul na lijevom jajniku pa me nakon inseminacije malo pikala ta strana ali sada nista,cike normalne ne bole a imam osjecaj ko da cu dobiti...
tak da do cetvrtka bumo vidli kaj bude...

----------


## sirena28

Ajde, ajde, šaljem dobre vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

Ova godina je naša godina  :Smile:

----------


## pilek

:Very Happy:

----------


## TinaB

Danas ujutro sam imala lagani spotting - par smeđih i dvije roze žilice. Mislim da ipak nismo uspjeli. Neću ni dočekati petak da piškim test.  :Sad:

----------


## pilek

Mozda bila implantacija.... Drzim fige
ja nemam nikavih nuspojava ili pojava,vadim krv ujutro

----------


## TinaB

Misliš da bi implantacija bila tako kasno? Danas mi je 12 dpo.

Želim ti svu sreću sutra!*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za beturinu!!

----------


## pilek

Pa mislim da može biti jer moj ti je primjer da mi je radena inseminacija prvi puta na 14 dan a sad na 20 dan ciklusa tak da opce nema pravila....

----------


## željkica

Cure jel ko zna di ima za kupit Puregon??????????'

----------


## pilek

ja ti nazalost neznam

----------


## žužy

Di si Pilek?

----------


## pilek

Evo me cekam dva da odem po nalaz...sad sam zivcana ko pes

----------


## bubekica

*pilek* drzim fige!

----------


## žužy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sirena28

Pilek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ javi seeeeee!!!

----------


## željkica

Da i tu javim od sutra sam pikalica!

----------


## pilek

nis od mene  :Smile:  druzimo se ponovo u drugom mjesecu idemna ivf

----------


## željkica

> nis od mene  druzimo se ponovo u drugom mjesecu idemna ivf


žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## TinaB

Pilek - zao mi je.

Od mene isto nista. Test je negativan.

----------


## Muma

*pilek*, *TinaB*  :Love:   :Sad:  držim palčeve za dalje!

----------


## sirena28

Curke, idući put je dobitni, 100%!!!! 

Puse vam šaljem i čekam vas sa dobrim vijestima.

----------


## pilek

mene ceka ivf u drugom mjesecu...

----------


## sirena28

Odradila i ja svoju drugu insiminaciju, beta 01.02.

Pilek, kako si dogoorila ivf? Jesi to išla nakon negativne bete dogovarati, ili si to prevencijski prije dogovorila?

Koliko se čeka na ivf? Mislim da i mene to čeka slijedeći put, baš i ne gajim prevelike nade u uspjeh ove insiminacije...

----------


## krojachica

cure, pošto ja idući tjedan idem na razgovor za AIH, željela bih se malo informirati:

možete li mi navesti kakvu ste stimulaciju primile, u kojoj količini i koliko ste j.s. dobile?

dr. mi je unaprijed najavio da bi on išao bez stimulacije, a ja sam rekla da bi ja rađe
da me stimulira. On se boji da nebi bilo 3 j.s. a ja se bojim da sa jednom 
neće upaliti. Inače 3 godine pokušavamo i sve je kao O.k. osim MM graničnog astenozoo

----------


## phiphy

*krojachica*, kod AIH-a nije moguće znati koliko je bilo js. Možeš imati više vodećih folikula, ali bez punkcije nema dokaza da je u nekom folikulu zaista postojala js. Reakcija organizma na stimulaciju je individualna, i osim što se s obzirom na neke parametre (npr. tvoje godine) može predvidjeti da li bi trebala biti bolja ili lošija, forumska statistika ti je dosta labav argument. 
Da li si razgovarala sa svojim dr. da napravite IVF u slučaju da bude (pre)više vodećih folikula? Osobno, na tvom mjestu, išla bih u AIH bez stimulacije barem jednom ili 2 puta. Na folikulometrijama ćeš vidjeti kako ti tijelo radi, da li su ti ovulacije redovne i onda se dogovaraš s dr. za dalje ako ne uspije. Hormoni su ipak hormoni i ja bih sačuvala svoje tijelo za hormone za pravu igru, a to je IVF/ICSI gdje su šanse ipak puno veće od AIH-a.

----------


## vatra86

bokic cure... ja krecem na aih u veljaci...i stalno vas citam pa cu vam se malo pridruziti...
*krojachica* ja cu samo potpisati *phiphy* jer i ja idem na 1. aih u prirodnom ciklusu jer ni doktor a ni mi ne zelimo se jos sopati hormonima...a i to sta kaze phiphy da dr vidi kako tvoje tijelo radi.. e i jos nesto sta je nama ok je taj da u prirodnim postupcima mozes ici svaki ciklus,a kod stimuliranih moras imati neke pauze...ali nista te ne kosta da ga pitas kad budes isla... sretno!

----------


## marti_sk

Moj AIH danas neslavno zavrsio  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## phiphy

*marti_sk*, žao mi je, no ne mogu ne prokomentirati tvoj potpis i AIH - radili ste AIH s azoo ili ti se mužu drastično poboljšao spermiogram?

----------


## marti_sk

phiphy, isli smo sa donacijom jer nema kako drugacije

----------


## phiphy

:Sad:  Nema upotrebljvih spermića? Šmrc... Uspjeli ste ipak izvući jedan ICSI? 
Sretno, posipam malo trudničke prašine i nadam se da će pomoći sljedeći put!

----------


## marti_sk

hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## luc

Ja sqm bila na prvoj inseminaciji u stimuliranom postupku,jedan folikul od 22 mm 10 dan i taj dan stoperica. 12 dan postupak i danas 13 dan nakon postupka plus na testu.

----------


## vatra86

*luc* vrlo ohrabrujuce...Cestitam! (s malim zakašnjenjem)

----------


## sirena28

izgleda da niš o mene... danas 12dpo i minus na testu. u petak vadim krv, ali čini mi se da niš od toga....

----------


## žužy

ajoj*sirena*  :Love:

----------


## vatra86

Sirena bas mi je zao..hug

----------


## sirena28

curke, ipak je bila kriva prognoza, beta je na 14dpo (u petak) bila 85. Danas opet vadila i čekam da vidim kako se dupla!!  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

evo da i tu  :Very Happy: 
a neg. testu  :Razz:

----------


## sirena28

> evo da i tu 
> a neg. testu


:D hehehe, pa da, test je bio negativan, ali nije to ni čudno jer sam ga ja radila 12 dpo, a 14dpo je beta bila 85.... a kupila sam neki najjadniji test. Ma ne mogu vjerovati da je AIH meni uspio. Ja sam mislila da to uspijeva nekome drugom, ali ne meni..... Ipak i ja i mm imamo opaku dijagnozu....

----------


## žužy

jesi vidla...zbilja nema pravila!sad laganini,i uživaj mamica!

----------


## vatra86

*sirena28*  :Very Happy:  super da je test pogrijesio.. sigurno ce se beta poduplati... CESTITAM!!!! I ja se uskoro nadam takvom scenariju.. uzivaj i nek ti T prođe mirno...

----------


## krojachica

> cure, pošto ja idući tjedan idem na razgovor za AIH, željela bih se malo informirati:
> 
> možete li mi navesti kakvu ste stimulaciju primile, u kojoj količini i koliko ste j.s. dobile?
> 
> dr. mi je unaprijed najavio da bi on išao bez stimulacije, a ja sam rekla da bi ja rađe
> da me stimulira. On se boji da nebi bilo 3 j.s. a ja se bojim da sa jednom 
> neće upaliti. Inače 3 godine pokušavamo i sve je kao O.k. osim MM graničnog astenozoo


Ovo je bilo prije 2 tjedna  , u meduvremenu bila na pregledu i dogovoru  25 dc i danas 3 d novog ciklusa i zamislite sta sam sve dobila:
Klomifen 2x1 + estrofem 3 x 1. a komentari za uzv: sve super,debeli endometrij , ovulacija bila i to kvalitetna.
Ne razumijem zasto mi je onda dao tolike tablete?
Jel jos netko dobio estrofem tablete prije inseminacije?
Cula sam da se on daj kod tankog endometrija a ja s tim nemam problema

----------


## maca papucarica

*Krojachice*, neki doktori uz Klomifen po defaultu daju estrofem, za svaki slucaj. Mozda je i tvoj "od tih".
Meni klomici nisu stanjivali endometrij i nisam nikad uzimala estrofem.
Kod kojeg dr ides?  :fige:

----------


## krojachica

Hvaljenog dr. L. I supermi ulijeva povjerenje, ali mi se nekako jako razlikuju zadnja dva pregleda ,razgovora s njim i strategije, sa vremenskim razmakom niti tjedana. Kao sto sam rekla meni ovulacija i debljina endometrija nisu uopce upitne, idemo probati aih zbog malo losijeg spermo.
A sad cu zavrsiti sa 5 tableta dnevno i jos dok vidim sta sve pise na uputstvima za estrofem ...

----------


## maca papucarica

Jos sam davno procitala od cura na forumu da ne valja citati upute od estrofema, nisam osobno provjeravala. 
 Da, dr L je estrofemac i klomifenac  :Wink: , ne znam zasto ne koristi Femaru  :Confused:

----------


## Sonja29

> Jos sam davno procitala od cura na forumu da ne valja citati upute od estrofema, nisam osobno provjeravala. 
>  Da, dr L je estrofemac i klomifenac , ne znam zasto ne koristi Femaru


maco bolje što nisi :Smile:  ja sam krenula i kad sam vidjela samo dio bacila sam papir :Grin:

----------


## phiphy

*krojachica*, nisi li htjela stimulaciju?
Kako klomići stanjuju endometrij većini cura, pretpostavljam da si zbog toga dobila estrofem.

----------


## krojachica

> *krojachica*, nisi li htjela stimulaciju?
> Kako klomići stanjuju endometrij većini cura, pretpostavljam da si zbog toga dobila estrofem.


jesam, i ja sam njega nagovarala jer je njegovo mišljenje bilo bez stim.,
pa smo se dogovorili za 1x1 Klomi, jer sam ja na 1x1 dobila 2 jc kad smo radili ciljane,
a ovo nam je prvi aih.
Nista, eto prihvatila sam to i sad gutam tablete, pa ću vam javiti rezultat. Nadam se da
neće biti cista i hiperstimulacije.
Inače, malo sam gledala po stranim forumima i vidim da Ameri ovu kombinaciju daju 
vrlo često i to već kod ciljanih odnosa

----------


## vatra86

u subotu mi je 1. fm prije aih... 
To je jos u postupku inseminacije ovdje...ne mogu vas bas pohvatati?

----------


## krojachica

ja sam u postupku, sutra mi je 13 d.c i imam folikulometriju,
inače sam danas popila zadnji Klomifen (pila sam ga 4-10 dc 2x1, 11,12,13 dc 1x1
dakle sve skupa 9 dana Klomifena) + Estrogen 3x1 od 3 dc.
bila sam na folikulometriji 9 dc i imala 2 obećavajuća folikula na lijevom i 3 na desnom.
Pojma nemam što me sutra čeka. 
Nisam čula da je još itko bio na takvom protokolu prije inseminacije

----------


## Krtica

Pozdrav svima! 2 godine borbe zavrsava s odlaskom u Zg. Inace sam iz Osijeka imam 31.g. Nemam dijagnozu, i ja i partner sve odlično, a trudnoće ni t. Pct test je bio granično uredan, sumnjam sama na problem s cervikalnom sluzi koja je oskudna bila.
Čekam kraj menge i odlazak na uvz kod moje ginekologinje da se vidi jesu li ciste izazvane klomifenom, jednom tabletom od 3 do 7 dc popucale. Jako sam na njega reagirala. Dvije folikule i dvije ciste. Ako su ciste pukle javljam se dr.L u ivf centru i krećem u postupak, za početak AIH. Zanima me ako mi mozete reći koje sve nalaze trebam pribaviti i koliko stari mogu biti. Moji su sada pola godine stari... Ne znam točno koje i trebam. Puno bi mi pomoglo da znam da ih mogu početi skupljati prije puta u Zg.
Sretno cure svima inadam se da ćemo sve u ovoj godini maziti svoje stomake, a neke od nas i držati svoje bebice u naručju.

----------


## vatra86

*krojachica* kako je bilo? ima sta novog?
*krtica* mi smo dobili cijeli A4 papir s popisom pretraga koje treba napraviti, inace idemo u ri...tako da prvo idi na konzultacije pa ce ti dr reci sta moras jos obaviti i koji ti nalazi vrijede..
evo samo da i ovdje napisem da sam bila na 1. fm i dr koja me inace ne vodi rekla je da je folikul prevelik za 8DC i da dodjem sutra na inseminaciju ali da od toga nece biti nista jer je endometrij tanak jos, na mojih 100 pitanja nije htijela odgovoriti tako da sutra idem ali ce biti moj dr koji je rekao, nakon sto sam zvala 10 brojeva dok sam ga nasla, da ce me prvo pregledati pa cemo odluciti sta i kako... pisala sam  na odbrojavanju (prije začeća) detaljnije...
puse svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitak

----------


## Krtica

Hvala vatra!!!
Jooj opet će mi trebati cijela vječnost da sve prikupim.
Zanima me hoće li bit problema što nisam u braku, a s dragim živim 3 godine, hodamo 13 godina, al ja nisam mjenjala adresu. Našla sam na netu neki pravilnik iz 2009.g u kojem se nalazi neka izjava koju moramo potpisati ja i partner i stavit naše oib-e.

----------


## Mali Mimi

krtice morat ćete ovjeriti izjavu kod javnog bilježnika da živite u izvanbračnoj zajednici, a pristanci se svaki put potpisuju pred postupak u bolnici tu vam treba OIB, evo ti link na zakon pa možeš proučiti detaljnije http://forum.roda.hr/threads/74945-Z...r-86-12-(NOVI)

----------


## Krtica

Hvala Mimi na linku.  Već sam se uplašila da ćemo ja i dečko imati problema oko tih papira.

----------


## krojachica

Krtice,uu ivf centru ce ti dati popis na prvom pregledu, ali to sve mozes napraviti do poatupkar si na 1 pregledu 3-4 dana prije pocetka m pa onda u rih par dana mozes izvaditi krv. Trzit ce vas krvne grupe, hbs ag , anti hbs, anti hcv eia, antitreponemski test, anti hiv 1 i 2 grupe,

----------


## krojachica

Sorry pisem s mobitela pa me zeza: osim ovog gore jos ti trebaju kopije osobnih iinace vjencanog lista - za tvoj slucaj neznam

----------


## krojachica

Cure imam jos jedno pitanje: koliko je dana potrebno apstinirati prije aiha, dr mi nista nije rekao, a sumnjam bas da bi bilo dobro da vecer prije radimo doma, jer spermiogram nije najbolji.
Na aih idem za 3 dana

----------


## tina2701

> Cure imam jos jedno pitanje: koliko je dana potrebno apstinirati prije aiha, dr mi nista nije rekao, a sumnjam bas da bi bilo dobro da vecer prije radimo doma, jer spermiogram nije najbolji.
> Na aih idem za 3 dana


oba puta na dan štoperice...36 sati prije postupka...spermiogram nam je normo...

----------


## maca papucarica

> Cure imam jos jedno pitanje: koliko je dana potrebno apstinirati prije aiha, dr mi nista nije rekao, a sumnjam bas da bi bilo dobro da vecer prije radimo doma, jer spermiogram nije najbolji.
> Na aih idem za 3 dana


Ako vam spermiogram nije bajan, onda bi 2-3 dana apstinencije trebalo biti ok. Vecer prije nemojte nikako, iz naseg iskustva onda bude puno manje plivaca, a kod nas isto normoo. Zdraviji su ali ih je malo.

----------


## krojachica

tenx, cure,
maco, mi ih imamo dovoljno ali su sporiji, pa sam mislila da bi možda bilo dobro
da apstinencija ne bude veća od 2 dana (naravno niti manje), ali dobro šta je tu je
ins. je u srijedu u jutro tako da ćemo imati aps. 3,5 dana i vidjeti kako će biti...

----------


## vatra86

Krojachice- mi kad smo apst za sgram ih je bilo 3,9 mil/mm a sad prije aih 2 i po dana jer nismo znali da cemo tako brzo bilo ih je 4 na broj, pa su nam s tih 4 napravili aih... Bilo bi smijesno da nije zalosno..tako da se sutra idem dog sta cemo slijedeci ciklus... Sretnooo!!!

----------


## tina29

*Krojachice* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude uspješno
*vatra* da te i tu malo motiviram~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibram do neba i nazad da tvoj AIH bude uspješan!

----------


## vatra86

Hahaha.. Tina, ti si jedina optimisticna... Samo nisi napisala koji aih, bit ce 2. Uspjesan, rekla sam ti da si mi uzor..  :Kiss:

----------


## krojachica

evo mene opet nakon još jednog koraka:
danas obavila AIH, i opet imam pitanjce za vas (zlatne cure)  :Smile: 
1. dr. je na uzv vidio da je O bila sinoć ili noćas
dakle cca 24 sata nakon štoperice,   :Confused:  
pa šta nije trebala biti 36 sati nakon štoperice, pa da mi aih upadne
neposredno prije O?a on svejedno kaže da je to super
2. nisu mi ništa rekli kakav je bio spermiogram, a vidim po forumu da 
cure znaju s kakvom kvalitetom sperme su im radili aih, jesam li trebala pitati,
ili se podrazumjeva da je ok ako su radili postupak?
3. koliki može biti vremenski razmak između pucanja folikula ukoliko ih je više
puknulo u istom ciklusu? dr. je rekao da ih je kod mene puklo 2?
4. na prošloj folikulometriji sam imala još 3 folikula na drugom jajniku koje sad nije
spomenuo, jel postoji štansa da i oni puknu u toku današnjg dana tj sa zakašnjenjem
od par sati do jedan dan?
uh koliko pitanja, trebala sam to još sve pitati doc.a ali nekako sam bila uspavana od
cijelog postupka i čekanja.

----------


## maca papucarica

1. Vjerojatno je lh surge već krenuo kad si dala štopericu, pa je O bila ranije tj. štoperica nije odigrala veliku ulogu (osim u završnom sazrijevanju js). (tu može pomoći da prije štoperice pišneš lh test; meni je tako dr savjetovao i da ne dajem štopericu ako je lh pozitivan) Svejedno je to ok. Neki rade inseminaciju prije o, neki se trude približiti se trenutku o, neki rade dva puta, ali nema neke dokazane razlike u uspješnosti...
2. Ne znam, ja sam uvijek dobila nalaz spermiograma prije obrade sjemena i nakon obrade sjemena, znači točno onoga što su mi vratili. Iskreno, u bolnicama mi je razumljivo da dobiješ opisno objašnjenje, ali kad bi privatno pljunula 2 500 kn, tražila bi crno na bijelo što smo imali i što su ubrizgali.
3. Ne bih znala, ali vjerojatno par sati... Ipak ih isti lh surge tjera da puknu, a on ne traje dugo.
4. Da su i ta tri bila predovulacijska, vjerujem da bi ih spomenuo, jer je to onda već puno potencijalnih js. Prije da su ta tri odustala i/ili smanjila se.
 :fige:

----------


## krojachica

tnx maca na brzom odgovoru: 
što se tiće ovog prvog, meni lh test nikada nije bio pozitivan (u 2 godine mjerenja)
i sada sam ga napravila na dan štoperice i dan poslije, misleći: "da ga i ja jednom u životu vidim"
ali opet je bio negativan  :Undecided:

----------


## maca papucarica

Onda se nemaš što misliti. Probali ste pogoditi pravi trenutak, ali sve je to biologija a ne matematika, tako da nema pravila...
Ja sam imala poz lh test jedino trudna  :Razz:

----------


## maca papucarica

Čak ni 16 h nakon štoperice nije bio nedvojbeno pozitivan (možda je za to bila kriva marka testa, onestep internetski)

----------


## vatra86

krojachice-moj dr. kaze da je bolje raditi aih nakon sto pukne folikul...ali to je valjda od dr do dr... a sto se tice sgrama, ja sam pitala da vidim nalaz, ali mi je dr jos i rekla.. 
u svakom slucaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude uspjeno i drzim  :fige:

----------


## krojachica

> Čak ni 16 h nakon štoperice nije bio nedvojbeno pozitivan (možda je za to bila kriva marka testa, onestep internetski)


jučer (2 dana nakon štoperice) dođem doma i idem onako napraviti test i ono 1. puta u životu pozitivan,
jednom mi se je samo desilo da je crtica bila jedva vidljiva, ali nikada nije bila ni blizu da bude tamna kao testna.
To mi govori da sa mojim lh surgem očito inače nešto nije u redu.
tnx *vatra*, ovo mi daje nadu, jer stalno mislim da smo zakasnili...tko zna kad je O bila, možda i 12-16 sati prije
inseminacije, baš kad smo mi apstinirali,
mala mi je utjeha bila što je dok rekao da je plodni dan i dan poslije O jer da je tako i kod mene sigurno nebi trabala inseminaciju

----------


## vatra86

*krojachice*  :Laughing:  morala sam se nasijati tom pozitivnom testu nakon stoperice... mogla bi i ja tako...barem da vidim kako izgleda pozitivan test... meni je dr rekao da je bolje poslije jer js zivi 24 sata i ona ceka plivace u jajovodu... tako cvrsto drzim  :fige:  da se ti plivaci potrude i da to bude to...

----------


## vatra86

Krojachice? Kako si? Kad ono vadis betu?

----------


## krojachica

Hvala cure na podrsci, vatra betu radim sutra, a tako mi se nejde jer se bojim 0. Javit cu vam rezultat i ako je negativno sto ce mi dok reci za dalje.jel se moze u novu inseminaciju vec slijedeci ciklus?

----------


## vatra86

Pa ako je aih bio prirodni samo sa stopericom, mozes slijedeci ciklus opet.. Ali ce beta ipak biti pozitivna drzim  :fige:  jel imas neke simptomcice?

----------


## krojachica

ništa, eto beta mi je 14dpo 0,22,
upravo sam danas skužila da sam uzimala premalo progesterona
umjesto 3x2 ja sam uzimala 1x1, neznam kako sam mogla biti tako smotana
e sad koliko je to doprinjelo? javit ću što je dok rekao

----------


## vatra86

Aaaaaaa.... Pa ne znam jel to doprinjelo... Mislim da nije toliko. A bas mi je zao... Ma slijedeci ciklus ce bit uspjesno... Saljem hug

----------


## tina29

*krojachica* žao mi je,ali iduči ciklus je dobitan  :Love:

----------


## maca papucarica

*krojachica* zao mi je  :Love: 

Ne vjerujem da je manja doza utrica ista kriva, iskreno, prvi put cujem da nakon Aih netko uzima 3x2  :Confused: 
Obicno tu dozu prepisuju nakon punkcije za Ivf, kad je aspiracijom folikula ostecena  funkcija zutog tijela.
Nisi ti kriva, ovaj put jednostavno nije uspjelo, drzim  :fige:  da je sljedeci dobitan

----------


## krojachica

tnx, cure, stvarno ste me utješile, nekako sam manje tužna ako jednostavno
nije uspjelo nego da sam ja nešto zeznula...
nisam još naviknuta na toliko toga: klomifen, estrogen, štoperica, progesteron,
nisam toliko tableta u životu pila kao u tom jednom ciklusu... 
pa sam si eto malo stvar pojednostavila
tnx, još jednom, zlatne ste  :Heart:

----------


## roan

cure ,meni prošla druga inseminacija ,prva bila bez uspjeha ,bila na klomifenskoj terapiji 5-9 d.c reagirala oba puta sa jednim folikulom s tim da prvi put nije puknuo na vrijeme ..ovaj put bio veličine 27*24 ,čini li vam se to preveliko za folikul ? dali štopericu -puklo .e sad zanima me da li je koja od vas ostala trudna sa jednim folikulom i inseminacijama ..hvala!

----------


## dagnja

> cure ,meni prošla druga inseminacija ,prva bila bez uspjeha ,bila na klomifenskoj terapiji 5-9 d.c reagirala oba puta sa jednim folikulom s tim da prvi put nije puknuo na vrijeme ..ovaj put bio veličine 27*24 ,čini li vam se to preveliko za folikul ? dali štopericu -puklo .e sad zanima me da li je koja od vas ostala trudna sa jednim folikulom i inseminacijama ..hvala!


Hej, nisam stručnjak pa neću ništa tvrditi, ali meni se čini malo prevelike mjere za folikul. Meni su uvijek bili oko 18 mm kad sam si davala štopericu i išta na inseminacije. Ja sam ostala trudna s jednim i inseminacijom, dakle moguće je. Sretno!

----------


## vatra86

Roan meni su uvijek tako veliki prije nego pukne, na 8 dc su mi od 16-18 mm.mislim da ce bit to dobro. Drzim  :fige:

----------


## krojachica

Roan, slažem se sa curama: mislim da ta veličina nije razlog da ne bude dobro.

Cure, imam i ja opet nešto za prijavit i pitat vas za mišljenje.
Ja sam trenutno u pauzi nakon 1. neuspjelog AIH-a i znate što mi se je dogodilo ovaj mjesec:
plodne sluzi ko u prići, mogu reći ko nikad do sad od kad radimo na ovoj bebi
biće da je to od silnih hormona koje sam pila prošli ciklus.
jel još neka primjetila da je u ciklusu nakon aih-a imala kvalitetniju ovulaciju?

----------


## Krtica

Sretan Uskrs svima ovdje tko ga slavi!!! 
25.3. bila sam u poliklinici Betaplus kod dr. Dmitrović na 1. konzultacijama za AIH. Nakon ultrazvuka je posumnjala na polipozu endometrija- prisutnost malih milimetarskuh polipa na stjenci maternice te je zakljucila da bi to mogao bit glavni krivac moje neplodnosti. Imam malo povisen ukupni testosteron, malo višak dlaka za jednu žensku... Sada sam na Dianama 35 i planira ona dapijem u novom ciklusu klomifen 2 tablete od 3-7dc i onda na aih. Sad sam sama u nedoumici... Sto ce mi aih ako imam te polipoe? Ne bi li mozda bilo bolje utvrditi jel postoje a ne da bacam novac. Ne znam ni sama sto cu.
Imate li vi kakva saznanja, jeste ikad cule za slican problem kao sto je moj??
Hvala Vam! Sretno!!

----------


## Argente

Krtice, meni je prije prvog postupka pronađen polip (doduše samo jedan) i dr. mi je rekao da to može i ne mora biti razlog nemogućnosti začeća, jer da polipi imaju kontracepcijsko djelovanje poput spirale.
Meni je preporuka bila da to skidam - za IVF obavezno, a za AIH fakultativno.
Mislim da je tu faktor i veličina polipa, navodno veći smetaju više nego manji...oni se vole ponavljati pa ako je to jako često ne možeš stalno na kiretažu/histeroskopiju.
Sretno tebi!

----------


## vatra86

Krtica, nemam iskustva s tim, ali znam da su cure negdje vec pisale o tome..pitaj na odbrojavanju jer je tamo vise ljudi ili otvori novu temu.
Makar bi ja cula jos jedno misljenje prije aih jer ako ti polipi smetaju onda cemi aih.. Sretno!

----------


## malianđelak

bok curke.
da se i ja uključim , nadam se da sam na dobroj temi.
imam 26 god, suprug 30.  svi nalazi kažu da je samnom sve u redu, a suprug- nalaz spermiograma zlatna sredina. 
nekih 2 godine se trudimo oko bebača ali nikako da se primi. pa smo odlučili za potpomognutu i bili smo ovaj mjesec.  
malo sam se kasn ije javila pa smo išli u prirodnom ciklusu. 

1. inseminacija u prirodnom ciklusu
25.3 - inekcija Ovittrela , navečer u 22.00 h , veličina folikula  19 mm, endometrij 7,8 mm 
27.3 - u jutro bili na postupku , sjeme 8x10 pokretnih spermija - dok. kaže dovoljno 

nakon 14 dana napravit testić  :Smile:   i sada sam kao i sve vi u velikom iščekivanju. 

danas mi je nekih 6 dana nakon postupka , probadaju me jajnici, jucer sam osjetila jaki grč u trbuhu , na wc idem svako malo cijeli život , tako da mi to i nije neki simptom  , i sada već 3 sata čitam vaša iskustva nakon postupka i nadam se  velikom plusiću. 

znam da su mi male šanse da ostanem trudna i da mi je 1 aih , ali nekako se kao i sve vi baš  nadam da bi moglo nešto biti.

----------


## Krtica

Javila sam se doktorici s istim pitanjem i ona mi je rekla da na uzv-u nije vidjela polipe da bi 100% tvrdila da ih imam, nešto joj se pokazuje i da su vjerojatno ako ih imam vrlo mali i da se neće vidjeti ni kad dobijem mengu jer sam za Dianama a zbog kontraceptiva se nista ni neće moći vidjeti jer je rano. Ona me bodri da ipak pokušamo AIH. Joooj bolje da je sutjela nego mi sada poljuljala nadu. Hvala Vam cure na iskustvima... Ako imate kakvu pametnu samo recite.

----------


## Krtica

malianđelak sve dok se ne dokaže suprotno ti si trudnajča.... Bolovi koje imaš mogu biti lijepa stvar, a možda samo psiha radi.... Ja ti želim veliku betu

----------


## Krtica

malianđelak sve dok se ne dokaže suprotno ti si trudnjača.... Bolovi koje imaš mogu biti lijepa stvar, jer po iskustvima bivših trudnica ti bolovi su bili i kod njih prisutni jer se dolje stvara život, mrvica se gnjezdi.....a možda samo psiha radi.... Ja ti želim veliku betu od srca!!!!

----------


## vatra86

Malianđelak- ~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Krtica- ja bi isla na misljenje u neku privatnu kliniku, jer mislim da ipak oni imaju modernije uzv uređaje.pa mozda ce bolje vidjeti.to bi ja napravila...a sad je na tebi da odlucis...sta god odlucila mi smo uz tebe

----------


## malianđelak

evo mene opet  :Smile: 
mali vražičak u meni sinoć mi nije dao mira i idem ja napravit test. mislim si sigurno će bit minus , kad one 2 crtice, druga blijeda da se jedva i vidi. a onda napravim još jedan testić druge marke i opet blijedi plusić. nisam se bas previše veselila, mislim si nemoguče tako rano,  pa sam išla čitat po forumima i saznam  da štoperici treba nekih 5-8 dana da izađe iz organizma. 
sada se još lošije  osjećam, opet neznam na čemu sam .
 znači štoperica je bila 25.3 , a ja testić radila 1.4 - jel se imam čemu nadat ili se bezveze nadam.

----------


## malianđelak

ako je psiha onda je stvarno jaka.  :Laughing:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Krtice* mislim da ne bi bilo zgoreg otici na jos jedan 3D uzv kod drugog lijecnika.
Ukoliko i njemu bude sumnjivo, vjerojatno ce te uputiti na histeroskopiju kojom mini kamericom pregledaju unutrasnjost maternice, a usput mogu i napraviti manji zahvat tipa uklanjanja priraslica, nekog polipica, manjeg mioma... 
I svakako se posavjetuj koje dane ciklusa je najbolje obaviti uzv da bi se sto bolje vidjelo.

----------


## Krtica

Bila sam u poliklinici bezaplus u Zg kod dr.Dmitrović koja je specijalist i subspecijalist i ima odličan uzv tak da i ona kaže da je prerano da se sada nešto više vidi. Pa eto otići ću tu u Os kod gina koji je isto odličan privatnik specijalist humane reprodukcije i koji ce me peatiti tjekom klomifenske terapije. Pa ako on posumnja pitat ću ga za savijet. Hvala vam ženske!

----------


## malianđelak

da podjelim s vam još nešto. odlučila sam malo testirat svoje tjelo i živce, ovaj dugi period od 14 dana. :

koristila sam clearblue trakice 
7 dan od štoperice - slabo vidljivi + 
danas 9 dan od štoperice - slabo vidljivi + , a digitalni test - 
plusić od 7 i 9 dana su isto slabo vidljivi, baš me zanima koliko ta štoperica ostaje u tijelu ?  za 2 dana opet radim testić, i tako sve do 14 dana.

----------


## ivana83

malianđelak, čuvaj živce i testove. Mislim da se tek 12 dpo isplati raditi test. Meni je sada 10 dpo i jako sam znatiželjna, ali strpit ću se još malo. Inače, ovo mi je druga inseminacija, obje sam radila u poliklinici Betaplus kod doktrorice Dmitrović. Zadnji put je bila biokemijska pa se sada nadam boljem!

----------


## 0407

bok curke ,ja sam nova i htjela bih podijeliti isti slučaj koji imam.imam već jedno dijete a drugo nikako neće.očajna sam jer to jako želim a ništa...inače svi nalazi uredni kako kod mene tako i kod muža.imala  sam prošle godine prvi put inseminaciju i uspjela ali nije htjelo pa missed sa 3mj. opet u 7 mj insem. ništa,pa prirodni ciklus umjetna nije se oplodila 1 stanica koju smo samo dobili na klomifenima.i evo sad opea više t ćekam folikulimetriju pa ako bude uredu inseminacija opet....ali ja više gubim ono malo nade što imam

----------


## phiphy

*0407*, razumijem da te neuspjeh demotivira, sve smo mi ovdje to prošle u većoj ili manjoj mjeri. Odlično je da si već iz prve inseminacije ostala u drugom stanju i ne bi trebala gubiti nadu. Svaki postupak je nova nada i nova šansa. Imate li neku dijagnozu ili se radi o idiopatskoj neplodnosti?

*malianđelak*, *ivana83* ti je dobro rekla. Svaki test prije 12 dpo nema puno smisla. Em se embrij treba implantirati, em treba početi lučiti HCG, em HCG treba doći u krv, em treba u krvi biti dovoljno HCG-a da bi se pokazalo na testu. Moj test na 12 dpo bio je negativan, iako je do drugi dan u smeću dobio i drugu crticu  :Laughing: , a tek je onaj 14 dpo pokazao slabašnu crticu odmah.

----------


## ivana83

Inseminacija zasad "uspjela". 12 dpo pozitivan test, beta je 30. Problem je što krvarim, ne puno, ali jako me to brine...

----------


## ivana83

0407, nemoj se predavati, a uz to imaš i dijete. puno nas bi sve dalo da ima dijete  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## 0407

phiphy,ivana83, hvala vam cure od srca na željama ja vama želim da bude sve ok.ne nemamo nikakvu dijagnozu imam i ovulacije i hormoni dobri  i zaliha jajnih stanica dobra valjda ne možemo pravo vrijeme odabrati ili jajne stanice nisu dovoljno zrele pa se ne prima.a i menga mi se od kiretaže pomutila uvijek bila toćno 28 d a sad svaki mj. drugačije.,tako da stvarno ne mogu izračunati kad će ovul.Inače  sad sam bila 8 dc i dobro odgovaram na klomifene ali da li mi može neko reći  ili ima iskustvo da na tim tabletama se zna dobiti i prazne i ne dobre jajne stanice.

----------


## ivana83

Što se tiče klomifena, ima cijela tema o njemu. Osobno sam uz klomifen dobila i štopericu. Meni je danas 15 dpo i dalje lagano krvarim..

----------


## phiphy

*ivana83*, uzimaš progesteron? Da li se zvala svog dr. u vezi krvarenja?

*0407*, ja sam bila na blagoj stimulaciji, klomifemi + 5 injekcija menopura, 5 odličnih folikula, ali samo dvije js. Dakle, nije bio čisto klomifenski postupak, ali i dr. se malo iznenadila (malim) brojem js s obzirom na vrlo lijepe folikule.

----------


## ivana83

Uzimam utrogestan 3x2, doktorica je rekla vaditi betu sutra ponovno ako ne bude većeg krvarenja.

----------


## phiphy

ivana83,  :fige:  !

----------


## ivana83

> ivana83,  !


Hvala!!!  :Heart:

----------


## krojachica

> *0407*, razumijem da te neuspjeh demotivira, sve smo mi ovdje to prošle u većoj ili manjoj mjeri. Odlično je da si već iz prve inseminacije ostala u drugom stanju i ne bi trebala gubiti nadu. Svaki postupak je nova nada i nova šansa. Imate li neku dijagnozu ili se radi o idiopatskoj neplodnosti?
> 
> *malianđelak*, *ivana83* ti je dobro rekla. Svaki test prije 12 dpo nema puno smisla. Em se embrij treba implantirati, em treba početi lučiti HCG, em HCG treba doći u krv, em treba u krvi biti dovoljno HCG-a da bi se pokazalo na testu. Moj test na 12 dpo bio je negativan, iako je do drugi dan u smeću dobio i drugu crticu , a tek je onaj 14 dpo pokazao slabašnu crticu odmah.


meni dr. rekao da se beta vadi 14. dpo ako je bila štoperica, jer na uputstvima 
sa štoperice piše da treba do dva tjedna da se beta HCG isčisti iz organizma,
dakle prije 14. dana nikako ne možemo znati da li je T ili nije

----------


## maca papucarica

> meni dr. rekao da se beta vadi 14. dpo ako je bila štoperica, jer na uputstvima 
> sa štoperice piše da treba do dva tjedna da se beta HCG isčisti iz organizma,
> dakle prije 14. dana nikako ne možemo znati da li je T ili nije


Ovisi koja stoperica, kolika je koncentracija Hcg i, naravno, o organizmu samom.
Svejedno, i da tvoj organizam turbosporo razgraduje taj hormon, beta na 10-12. dan nakon stoperice od stoperice same moze biti 7 ili 10 (a prije da bi bila 3-4), a u trudnoci bi bila 50-100.

*Ivana83* neka sutra bude lijepa trocifrena beta ~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

*malianđelak, 0407, ivana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusice

----------


## 0407

curke bok,Ivana83  želim da ti beta bude najbolje do sada i držim fige da bude sve ok, evo meni je danas 12 d i  i ko bi reko već je dosta folik.  veliki pa štoperica večeras 22h pa  u srijedu aih vv endometrij  super e sad samo dosta vjere i to je to isčekivanje........cure hvala što ste mi vratile onaj mali tračak nadeeeeee.

----------


## ivana83

Eto moja beta danas na 15 dpo je 120, ali krvarenje ne odustaje! Socijalni gin me htio otipisati jer je njemu debilno davati utriće na betu od 30(to je bila 12 dpo).

----------


## Inesz

ivana83,

žao mi je da se odabrani ginekolog tako postavlja prema mogućnosti za urednu trudnoću.
kod tebe se radi o inseminaciji, beta je pravilno rasla... ne znam koliko krvariš, ali mislim da ovo još nije za "otpisati".

što kaže tvoj mpo dr?

pogledaj moju betu nakon transfera 3-dnevnog embrija:
-beta 11dpt 37, 13dpt 39; 17dpt 126; 19dpt 243; 21dpt 544, 23dpt 893, 24dpt 1353, 25dpt 1860, 26dpt 1453 ...

moj mpo dr davao je ipak neku nadu, trebalo je samo pratiti rast bete i dočekati ultrazvuk.

dakle, puno niža startna beta nego ti imaš ... i rodio se zdrav dječak.

zato, ne očajavaj, prati betu i dalje, neka krvarenje prestane i sve bude u najboljem redu.

----------


## ivana83

Inesz, hvala ti na podršci! Socijalni ginekolog je rekao da nema smisla davati utriće na betu od 30, a kako još nisam imala novi nalaz bete, rekao je 
da se mora pričekati da vidimo što ćemo dalje. Cijenim svog socijalca, iskusan je i dobar doktor, realan. Kada je čuo novi nalaz bete, 
napisao mi je recept i bolovanje. Mpo ginekologica je predivna, non stop smo
u kontaktu i kaže nastaviti terapiju utrićima, mirovanje i vidjet ćemo.
Imala sam već 2 spontana u 7. i 12. tjednu trudnoće, tako da mi ovo sada nije ništa novo i kako bude, bit će.

----------


## bubekica

moram na ovo reagirati - pa koliku betu tvoj socijalac ocekuje na 12dpo? od srca ti zelim da sve bude u redu.

----------


## ivana83

On bi odmah stotku! :D Hvala na lijepim željama..

----------


## krojachica

http://www.neplodnost.hr/trudnoa-v2/...a-trudnoa.html

po ovome tvoja beta je super. Sretno!

----------


## 0407

:Smile: ivana86 ja kad sam prvi put vadila betu nije se duplicirala onako kako je po doktorski trebalo izludila me pomisao svaki dan na vađenje i kakva će biti doktor alebić na vv rekao mi samo čekajte krvarenje i samo će otići no nakon četvrtog puta je samo srčeko zakucalo i on se naćudio  pa nije mogao vjeerovati tako da samo troši utriće i miruj i vidjet ćeš da će i tebi srćeko kucati.sretno i


> http://www.neplodnost.hr/trudnoa-v2/...a-trudnoa.html
> 
> po ovome tvoja beta je super. Sretno!

----------


## ivana83

I doktorica isto kaže da su vrijednost bete uredne.

----------


## malianđelak

ivana83 - drago mi je zbog tebe , još malo izdrži  i bit če sve u redu. 
a što se mene tiće , ja nisam ni dočekala 14 dan da napravim test, nego sam dobila vraga 11 dan.
neznam zašto ali nisam previše razočarana, ipak se nadala da budem među onih koji su od prve inseminacije uspjeli , ali nisam bila te srece.
 idemo dalje  :Very Happy: 

Danas krečem u s klomifenima 2x1 , 5 dana , pijem navečer.  čim sam popila prvu dozu  kao da  me nekakva prehlada spopala, je li to normalno??????? 
Kakva su vaša iskustav s klomifenom??????

----------


## Inesz

malianđelak,
možda je to zbilja prehlada, ali i od klomifena može doći osjećaj zimice, ili navala vrućine (kao valunzi).

----------


## ivana83

mali anđelak, meni je prvi AIH završio biokemijskom, tek toliko da su testovi bili pozitivni jedan dan, a drugi dan već negativni i negativna beta.
Što se tiče klomifena, prvi put kad sam ih uzimala, imala sam migrene, ali to pripisujem više psihičkom faktoru. Prvi AIH mi je bio užasno stresan,
nisam znala što me čeka i kako će to sve izgledati. Kad sam drugi put uzimala klomifen, nikakvih nuspojava, ušla sam u sve bez opterećenja i očekivanja
jer sam privatno i poslovno u puno obaveza. Doktorica me pitala jel me bacila u menopauzu s klomifenom, što bi značilo jel sam imala nagle promjene 
raspoloženja. Nisam, sve je bilo ok. Naravno, svatko drugačije reagira na lijekove, a možda si se i samo malo prehladila.

----------


## bubekica

*ivana83* ponavljas li danas betu? 
cure, javite nam se na odbrojavanje, ja vas uredno vodim na listi  :Smile:

----------


## ivana83

Ne ponavljam, rekla je doktorica neka samo mirujem i ne gibam nikuda, sljedeći tjedan prvi uzv.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ne ponavljam, rekla je doktorica neka samo mirujem i ne gibam nikuda, sljedeći tjedan prvi uzv.


Jel stalo krvarenje?
Samo ti miruj, uzimaj terapiju, a mi ~~~~~~~~~ za malo  :Heart:  !
 :Smile:

----------


## ivana83

Svaki dan imam sličan scenarij, kroz jutro ništa, a onda kasnije malo, to je više kao spotting, nekad ima malo svježe krvi,
većinom je smećkasto. U ponedjeljak sam imala jedan mali ugrušak pa sam se uplašila jako, jako.

----------


## Krtica

Ivana 83 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ nek sve bude super!! Čitam tvoje postove i unijela  si mi veliku nadu. Mene krajem mjeseca čeka moj 1. AIH kod dr. Dmitrović. Kad čujem dobra iskustva razveselim se.

----------


## ivana83

Dr. D. je samo rekla gotovo je, ja nisam ni skužila da je već napravila posao  :Very Happy:  Tako da samo hrabro!

----------


## 0407

ivana83 samo ti miruj i vidjet ćeš svoje srćeko ja ti mogu reći daje to naj najjjjjjjjjjjj  osjećaj:heart   krtice     meni je prvi aih uspio  vjerujem da će i tebi samo se opusti  i sve prepusti majci prirodi..   eto   da i ja podijelim svoj današnji postupak  folikul odlićno spreman da pukne  spermići super  i  noćas i sutra moramo hopa cupa pa onda  da prođe 14 d pa vađenje bete što je najgore čekati       ..curke moje     nadam se da će mi uz vas brzo proći dani iščekivanja... :Very Happy:     :


> Dr. D. je samo rekla gotovo je, ja nisam ni skužila da je već napravila posao  Tako da samo hrabro!

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima,
idem(0) na drugu inseminaciju početkom svibnja, no nekak je nažalost ispalo da će vjerojatno moj dragi baš u tom periodu morati na službeni put..
jel postoji neka opcija da se uzorka uzme par dana prije dana insem. i da se pohrani do kad treba..?
ili pitam gluposti..
hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## maca papucarica

> bok svima,
> idem(0) na drugu inseminaciju početkom svibnja, no nekak je nažalost ispalo da će vjerojatno moj dragi baš u tom periodu morati na službeni put..
> jel postoji neka opcija da se uzorka uzme par dana prije dana insem. i da se pohrani do kad treba..?
> ili pitam gluposti..
> hvala na odgovoru!


Postoji opcija zamrzavanja sperme, ali vjerujem da se za slucaj kao sto je vas to ipak ne koristi (koristi se kod jako varirajucih spermiograma, parova kada partner vise mjeseci godisnje radi u inozemstvu, za ocuvanje zaliha sjemena uslijed kemoterapije...), pogotovo u drzavnoj klinici. 
Mislim da je vjerojatnije da ce prebaciti Aih na sljedeci ciklus  :Sad:

----------


## Ftičica

ah, znala sam da pitam glupost.. nisam ni mislila drugačije..  :Sad: 
ma, onda se nadam da neću dobiti baš 28dan ciklusa, nego da će kasnit koji dan, pa onda bu sve ok.. 
makar, kakve sam ja sreće, nikaj od toga...
hvala puno na odgovoru  :Smile: 
držim fige da kasni..

----------


## ivana83

Drage moje, meni je krvarenje prestalo. Jučer je još bilo mrvicu smećkastog iscjetka, danas skroz čisto. Nisam mogla izdržati pa sam išla izvaditi betu. 
Danas je 18 dpo i iznosi 264. Kako vam se to čini? 15 dpo je bila 120.

----------


## ivana83

> bok svima,
> idem(0) na drugu inseminaciju početkom svibnja, no nekak je nažalost ispalo da će vjerojatno moj dragi baš u tom periodu morati na službeni put..
> jel postoji neka opcija da se uzorka uzme par dana prije dana insem. i da se pohrani do kad treba..?
> ili pitam gluposti..
> hvala na odgovoru!


Možda uspijete naštimati inseminaciju prije nego muž ode na put, jer dosta toga ovisi kad ćeš početi sa stimulacijom, tj. hoćeš li imati stimulaciju, 
kad će folikul biti spreman itd.
Meni je prva inseminacija bila 12 dc a druga 13.

----------


## Krtica

Ivana83 drago mi je da si dobro..... Drago mi je i sve ovdje iščekujemo tvoj uzv.
0407 nek za 2 tjedna bude lijepa beta. 
Ja završavam za 3 dana s Dianama i očekujem početak ciklusa. Kad bi trebala dobiti nakon prestanka terapije?? Ima li tko iskustva? Klomifen 3 dc bi trebala početi piti 2 tab svako veče, a onda ću i na ultrazvuk da vidim ima li naznaka polipozi kako ste mi savjetovale... Kakav god uzv bio aih ne preskačem ovaj mjesec. Jeste li možda osim klomifena pile i neke druge tablete?? Nadam se da ću dobro reagirati na klomifen jerna jednoj tableti nismo postigli puno osim dvije ogromne ciste i jedan folikul. 
Pusa svima!!

----------


## ivana83

Kad prestaneš s Dianama, možeš dobiti u roko oko 5 dana, naravno kod svakog individualno. S 2 klomifena dnevno sam dobila po 1 folikul.
Nakon klomifena ide štoperica, nisam pila nikakve druge tablete osim što pijem pripravak željeza s folnom kiselinom i drugim vitaminima.

----------


## Krtica

Bok cure!! Kako ide plačanje klomifena? Malo sam zaboravila? Dobijem recept kod gine. Jel se plača u ljekarni?? Mislim da prvi put nisam ništa morala platiti.

----------


## bmaric

Krtica, ja zadnji put (u siječnju) nisam ništa platila.

----------


## roan

evo meni danas 15 dc.prošli mjesec bila inseminacija - 16 dc,za sutra ne govore ništa ,folikul još relativno mali 19*12 kaže dr.da nije nešto i "da ćemo vidit " što će bit ..dal imate iskustva da vam uopće nije bila napravljena inseminacija zbog "sporo rastućih" folikula??

----------


## roan

evo meni danas 15 dc.prošli mjesec bila inseminacija - 16 dc,za sutra ne govore ništa ,folikul još relativno mali 19*12 kaže dr.da nije nešto i "da ćemo vidit " što će bit ..dal imate iskustva da vam uopće nije bila napravljena inseminacija zbog "sporo rastućih" folikula??možda sam se krivo izrazila ,uglavnom u ovom ciklusu se folikuli ne razvijaju kao u predhodnom pa nije dr.baš optimističan

----------


## ivana83

roan, jel si pila klomifen ili? Meni su inseminacije bile na 12.dc i na 13. dc. Folikuli su bili oko 20 koliko se sjećam...

----------


## roan

da, na klomifenu sam već 3 ciklusa,tj treću inseminaciju po 1 tabletu sam pila 5-9 dc ,pa mi sad nije jasno da li postoji mogućnost da se ta inseminacija ni ne napravi ukoliko ti folikuli ne dosegnu neku veličinu ,ili će oni stopirat sa štopericom to što je pa što bude, ukoliko oni ne bi nešto bili veliki ? hm..

----------


## maca papucarica

*Roan* moguce je da folikuli ne narastu i da se odustane od tog ciklusa. Ja sam trebala imati 4. Aih na Femari ali folikuli nisu rasli (a ciklus prije toga sam na istoj terapiji imala 2 lijepa folikula) pa smo morali odustati.

----------


## roan

znači ne može dat štopericu na tu veličinu koja je mislim bila pred dva dana 19*12 što nije to ok ?ili on računa da s obzirom da je 17 dc ovulacija je već trebala bit pa zbog toga ne napravi inseminaciju ? sutra mi bit dole baš me zanima što će bit

----------


## maca papucarica

> znači ne može dat štopericu na tu veličinu koja je mislim bila pred dva dana 19*12 što nije to ok ?ili on računa da s obzirom da je 17 dc ovulacija je već trebala bit pa zbog toga ne napravi inseminaciju ? sutra mi bit dole baš me zanima što će bit


Teoretski, stoperica se najcesce i daje kad su folikuli velicine 18-20 mm.
Medutim, tu je jos bitna i debljina i struktura endometrija po kojoj mogu procijeniti reakciju na stimulaciju.
I ne znam kako je dr procijenio taj folikul s obzirom na to da je malo nepravilnih dimenzija (jajast).
 :fige:

----------


## bubekica

> da, na klomifenu sam već 3 ciklusa,tj treću inseminaciju po 1 tabletu sam pila 5-9 dc ,pa mi sad nije jasno da li postoji mogućnost da se ta inseminacija ni ne napravi ukoliko ti folikuli ne dosegnu neku veličinu ,ili će oni stopirat sa štopericom to što je pa što bude, ukoliko oni ne bi nešto bili veliki ? hm..


stoperica ne stopira nego potice zavrsno sazrijevanje folikula, pretpostavljam da se zove stoperica jer tocno odredjeni period nakon nje 34-36 sati mora biti punkcija.

----------


## roan

malo sam se krivo izrazila za štopericu ..da ,vidjet ću sutra što će bit u svakom slučaju cure  :Naklon: pa se čujemo..

----------


## bubekica

sretno!  :fige:

----------


## sirena28

Meni je inseminacija napravljena 20dc i evo me trudna sam 15+5 i sve je ok  :Smile:

----------


## ivana83

Bila sam na prvom uzv, 5+1. Vidjela se mala GV od 5 mm. Sljedeći uzv imam sa 6+6. Danas sam radila i nalaze, KKS,
konačno mi se i željezo popravilo, sad je čak 20, a prije mi je bilo ispod granice, 6.

----------


## ivana83

roan, ja sam pila po 2 klomifena dnevno od 3-7 dc.

----------


## Krtica

> malo sam se krivo izrazila za štopericu ..da ,vidjet ću sutra što će bit u svakom slučaju cure pa se čujemo..


Roan ne javljaš što je bilo. Ja se nadam da je sve dobro i da je folikulić narastao i daje štoperica spremna i aih.

----------


## Krtica

Ja danas krećem s klomifenima, svaku večer 2 tablete i tako do petka. U četvrtak uzv 3d da vidimo ima li polipa u mater ici kako se sumnja. U petak prva folikulometrija.

----------


## malianđelak

da se i ja malo javim 
 1 aih u prirodnom ciklusu - 
 2 aih u stimulativnom ciklusu folikuli prestali rasti, dobila sam oko 10 folikula ali su narasli do nekih 10 mm , i na kraju odustali. idemo dalje 
 7.4 menga
 9.4 klomifen 2x1 - 5 dana , pila sam do 13.4 
 17.4 inekcije (mislim da se zove gonale , tako nekako )
 18.4 inekcija 

 kakva su vaša iskustva s aih u stimulativnom ciklusu????

 Doktorica mi savjetuje da jos jedan mjesec pokušam aih u prirodnom ciklus , i da više nebi pokušavala s aih-om u stimulativnom , pa tek onda na ivf ako ne uspije.

----------


## Krtica

Ovo će biti moj prvi aih, tako da trenutno čitamvaša iskustva. Kakve će planove imati dalje za mene ak ne bude sreće tek ću saznati. Malianđelak jel vi imate kakvu dijagnozu koja vas spriječava da zatrudniš? Nadam se da sljedeći aih biti dobitan.

----------


## ivana83

sretno Kritica i mali anđelak!

----------


## roan

evo i mene !obavljena aih -3 po redu ,štoperica bila i jedan veliki folikul 24*19.pa sad...čekat je ...

----------


## Ftičica

bok svima,
pitala sam jel postoji opcija "zamrzavanja ejakulata" s obzirom na mogućnost da se propusti ciklus zbog poslovnih obaveza partnera i nema problema, može se.
samo se dođe sa uputnicom i napomene se kada se dođe javit da je počeo ciklus da je uzorak smrznut i da se pripremi na dan insem..
tako da znate, ako će nekome trebati..

----------


## Krtica

Roan za ogromnu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

Ivana83 hvala!! Trebat će nam sreće!!!

Jel mi možete reći kakva je procedura ak želim aih obavljati u bolnici, a ne privatno? Jel se dugo čeka i jel je potrebno prije odraditi neki slijed da se uopće doktori u bolnici slože za aih. 
Ako ne bude uspjeha u Zg u betaplus poliklinici razmišljam i o Osijeku gdje živim.
Hvala!!!

----------


## maca papucarica

Fticica  :Klap: , bas mi je drago da sam bila u krivu za zamrzavanje sjemena i da izlaze u susret pacijentima!
Krtica, mozda najbolje da pitas na temi Potpomognuta u KB Osijek za informacije iz prve ruke.

Aihovke, sretno vam svima!

----------


## 0407

cure evo mene .ja sam vam u takvoj nedoumici neznam što mi je ,menga mi nije došla na dan kad treba  već poslje pa sam bila tužna ,nazvala doktoricu a ona meni da obavezno test napravim,ja ga napravim a ono slabo vidljiva linija ,pa opet drugi isto tako  s obzirom da sam imala normalno krvarenje i bolove ne mogu vjerovat da sva tri testa nakon menge mogu pokaati lažno pozitivno.....dokt.rekla da je sve moguće i da nisam jedina              ne znam dal da se radujem ili ne...

----------


## bmaric

0407, napravi opet test za 2-3 dana ili otiđi izvaditi betu. najbolji pokazatelj je beta.

----------


## Krtica

Utišale ste se cure!!0407 ima li lijepih vijesti?? Nitko ništa ne piše. Čekam danima neki postić.
Moj aih odrađen, na terapiji sam utrogestana vaginalno, boli stomak osobito danas i to 11 dana nakon postupka. Utrići mi dosta muka zadaju. Beta u četvrtak i do onda ću bit ludaaaaaa.
Kako ste sve vi? Da ne nabrajam pišiteeeeeee
Puse svima

----------


## vatra86

Stvarno *0407* kako se je razvila situacija s tim testicima i betom?
*krtica* jesi li vadila betu?
pitanje..nakon koliko dana od inseminacije bi se trebao napraviti test?

----------


## Inesz

vatra,

inseminaciju računaj kao dan ovulacije. a test? možeš 2 tjedna nakon inseminacije.

----------


## tina2701

ja sam imala 9 dan nakon inseminacije pozitivan test drugi put...a prvi puta 12 dan...

----------


## natalija3101

ej curke, pozdrac svima, mene čeka prvi AIH u lipnju, eto čitam vaše postove, čisto, da se ohrabrim... nova sam ovdje, sve vas ljubim :Kiss:

----------


## amy2004

Evo nakon duge borbe sa raznim upalama i gljivicama svi nalazi su skupljeni i uredni sad samo čekamo da dođu i prođu oni dani u mjesecu pa da idem u postupak......
E sad zanima me kakav je postupak za AIH kad dođem u Zg,na onome papiru piše da dođem između 5 i 9 dc.....kako se to bliži malo sam nervozna  :Sad:  :scared:

----------


## bmaric

*amy2004*, bez panike... prvo će ti raditi folikulometriju i pratiti razvoj folikula. vjerojatno će te naručivati da dolaziš svaki drugi dan. i kada folikul dosegne određenu veličinu (oko 20 - 22 mm), dobit ćeš štopericu i reći će ti kada ćeš doći na inseminaciju. e onda lipo dođeš kada su te naručili, mužek ode dati uzorak, i sve bude za tren gotovo, kao normalan ginekološki pregled. niti što boli, niti što osjećaš. sve u svemu, želim ti puno sreće i uspjeha u postupku!

----------


## amy2004

> *amy2004*, bez panike... prvo će ti raditi folikulometriju i pratiti razvoj folikula. vjerojatno će te naručivati da dolaziš svaki drugi dan. i kada folikul dosegne određenu veličinu (oko 20 - 22 mm), dobit ćeš štopericu i reći će ti kada ćeš doći na inseminaciju. e onda lipo dođeš kada su te naručili, mužek ode dati uzorak, i sve bude za tren gotovo, kao normalan ginekološki pregled. niti što boli, niti što osjećaš. sve u svemu, želim ti puno sreće i uspjeha u postupku!


A zanima me sad kad ja dođem da li ću odma morat na folikulometriju svaki drugi dan ili to ide od drugog ciklusa.....inače ovulacija mi je slaba pa zbog toga pitam.....cijelo vrijeme mi se vrte razna pitanja po glavi,zato me i drži neka trema  :Confused:  :neznam:  :scared:

----------


## bmaric

amy2004, na folikulometriju ideš u ciklucu u kojem ćeš na postupak. inače se na 1. folikulometriju ide negdje 9./10. dc, pa nakon toga svaka dva dana. 

slobodno pitaj što god te zanima. možeš i na pp

----------


## DaKa

I ja sam nova i ovaj mjesec čekam folikulometriju pa inseminaciju, na prvi ultrazvuk idem u ponedjeljak a već mi se sad noge tresu kad pomislim na ona dva tjedna čekanja. Kako to preživjeti?

----------


## bmaric

*DaKa*, dobro došla i brzo se prebacila na trudničku temu. Sva ta nervoza je normalna. Ja sam se bojala da ću nešto propustiti, krivo napraviti, zakasniti. Ali nema se tu što fulati. Sretno u postupku!!!

----------


## DaKa

Hvala, Tako mi je i samoj!  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Mir na forumu. Zar ste svi odustali od aih-a?? Jedina se ja izgleda nadam da će drugi pokušaj biti uspješan. 
Prvi put bila u betaplus poliklinici, ma sve za 5. Odličan pristup, ugodna atmosfera....
Jedino nakon inseminacije sam ležala u miru na stolu po meni vrlo kratko, svega 15 minuta. Čitam i pitam druge cure pa kažu da su ležale i po pola sata. Kakvo je kod vas iskustvo?
Ja se nadam da doktorica smatra da 15 minuta je sasvim dovoljno jer spremićima treba 10-15 min da dođu u jajovod. Glupo mi teažiti da još malo ostanem ležati jer ispada da sam puna nepovjerenja.

----------


## bmaric

Krtica, meni moja dr rekla da nakon inseminacije ne treba lezati, da je cak bolje setati zbog prokrvljenosti maternice... Istina, kod mene ni prvi ni drugi put nije uspjelo, a pokusala sam prvi put sa setanjem, drugi put sam cak skoro cijeli dan lezala, oba puta sve savrseno, pa nista... A tko zna - kod inseminacije se, cini mi se, mora imati puno srece da uspije.

----------


## splicanka30

Krtica,ja sam ležala skoro sat vremena posliej AIH-a pa ništa....

----------


## Krtica

Hvala bmaric, hvala splicanka, al et ja se hvatam za slamke.... Možda trebam ovo ili ono.... Prvi put sam nakon aih-a u Zg nastavila put prema Makarskoj, šetala se, bio je peti mjesec i ništa. Ovaj put ću odmah natrag kući i malo mirovati, ne sad ležati u krevetu ko na samrti, al neću se rekreirati i dat ću mužu usisavač. 
Mali je postotak uspjeha, al opet neki spontano zatrudne onog trena kad se prestanu štititi a šanse su i tada male... 
Sretno nam svima!
Spicanka koliko puta si bila na aih-u? Bmaric, a ti?

----------


## bmaric

Krtica, ja sam bila 2 puta i ako mi upali plan, onda ću 3. postupak ići na IVF.

----------


## vatra86

Krtica, moja frendica nije mirovala ni jednom, uspjelo joj je nakon 3 aih-a. Cistila je po kuci, usisavala, prala robu i nosila kosaru, isla na more...

----------


## splicanka30

Krtica,ja sam tek jednom bila...

----------


## Ruthy

Ja buh isto najradje nakon transfera bila rekla dr: pustite me barem pol sata da lezim... psihologija..bolje bih se bila osjecala.. ovako mi je bilo glupo odmah se ustati i truckati do doma... to nije stopostotna garancija sli sigurna sam da ne smeta..sto se tice prokrvljenosti mislim da se to odnosi na ostale dane a ne bas na tih pol sata,sat

----------


## Krtica

Svakakvih iskustava, nema pravila.... Nek nam je sretno!! Hvatam se za slamke jer mi je ovo zadnji aih na koji mislim, sljedeće bi na ivf. Samo još treba znati odabrati najbolju bolnicu u Zg i otići zatražiti daljnju pomoć.

----------


## latoa

Evo ja sam nova u svemu ovome… još prepuna pitanja i strahova  :Unsure: 
Jučer sam imala AIH i nakon nje mi je doktor rekao da koristim utrogestane 3x1. Kako on nije rekao ili ja nisam zapamtila kad ih točno trebam početi uzimati. Pitala sam to u apoteci i ona mi je rekla da ih mogu početi koristiti odmah. Pa sam ja lijepo školski započela čim sam došla kući s prvim.
Poslije sam čitala da se njih treba koristiti tek nakon ovulacije i sada sam na iglama, jesam li nešto zeznula jer sam ih koristila ili u vrijeme ovulacije ili nešto prije nje.

----------


## splicanka30

latoa,ne trebaš brinut
Pije/stavlja se nakon ovulacije,ali s obzirom da si imala AIH znači da ti je O ili bila ili taman u tijeku...
Tako da sve si dobro napravila.

----------


## latoa

splicanka tnx na odgovoru, potvrdila mi je i doktotica da je sve ok  :Smile: 
a sad ostaje još ovo grozno čekanje... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Krtica

Prošao moj drugi aih. Porazgovarala sam s doktoricom... Ona smatra da mi ovo treba biti posljednji. Moj suprug ima izvanredan spermiovram, danas na aih-u 20 milijuna odličnih spermića, prošli put je bilo 19000000. Dr se čudi kako već nisam trudna i kaže ako ovaj aih ne bude uspješan uz 4 velike lijepe folikule predlaže ivf jer ovo nema smisla. Problem se negdje krije, možda u mojim nekvalitetnim stanicama, pa ne dolazi do oplodnje. Endometrij imam super i pod klomifenima. Malo sam ostala razočarana jer aih je isto kao i odnos. Plivači su super pa je aih besmislen. 
Test za dva tjedna.

----------


## Sanja :)

Molim vas pomoc! Sigurno negdje je vec bilo sl.pitanje,ali...
8.07 je bila inesminacija,24.07 (28dc). Danas je vadila betu na 30dc,medjutim ona je 0,6! Da li je moguce da je beta prerano vadena,i da ipak postoje sanse da je trudna?  
Da napomenem da je zavrsila na hitnoj,zbog svraba tijela,tj.plikovi kao od koprive,i prilikom dobijanja injekcije se onesvijstila! Recite mi da ima sanse i da svoju najjj,najjjj prijateljicu malo podignem! 
Hvala svima

----------


## vatra86

Sanja mislim da ipak nije trudna, beta bi bila veca da je trudna. A injekcija koju je dobila moze spustiti tlak pa je moguce da je zbog toga pala u nesvjest.zao mi je da joj nije uspjelo.

----------


## žužy

> Prošao moj drugi aih. Porazgovarala sam s doktoricom... Ona smatra da mi ovo treba biti posljednji. Moj suprug ima izvanredan spermiovram, danas na aih-u 20 milijuna odličnih spermića, prošli put je bilo 19000000. Dr se čudi kako već nisam trudna i kaže ako ovaj aih ne bude uspješan uz 4 velike lijepe folikule predlaže ivf jer ovo nema smisla. Problem se negdje krije, možda u mojim nekvalitetnim stanicama, pa ne dolazi do oplodnje. Endometrij imam super i pod klomifenima. Malo sam ostala razočarana jer aih je isto kao i odnos. Plivači su super pa je aih besmislen. 
> Test za dva tjedna.


*Krtica*,sretno i nadam se da do IVF-a neče biti potrebe doči :Smile: 
Samo jedno informativno pitanje..kako to da ste radili AIH na 4 velika lijepa folikula?Zar se dr ne boji višeplodne trudnoče,mislim kako to da AIH nije prebačen na IVF,ako se to opče može.

----------


## nova21

evo jedno pitanje, dakle nova sam ovdje, u četvrtak idem vadit krv za hormone i mm spermiogrm-nalazi bi trebali bit odma gotovi. menge nemam pa tako ni ovulacije. zanima me koliko otprilike prođe vremena od sakupljanja nalaza do aih-a

----------


## Inesz

Krtica,
neka je ovo aih za trudnoću  :Smile: 

Gdje si radila AIH? Je li dr spominjala ovo što je žužy pitala, mogućnost višeplodne trudnoće?

----------


## bubekica

> evo jedno pitanje, dakle nova sam ovdje, u četvrtak idem vadit krv za hormone i mm spermiogrm-nalazi bi trebali bit odma gotovi. menge nemam pa tako ni ovulacije. zanima me koliko otprilike prođe vremena od sakupljanja nalaza do aih-a


to ovisi o klinici.

----------


## Inesz

> Molim vas pomoc! Sigurno negdje je vec bilo sl.pitanje,ali...
> 8.07 je bila inesminacija,24.07 (28dc). Danas je vadila betu na 30dc,medjutim ona je 0,6! Da li je moguce da je beta prerano vadena,i da ipak postoje sanse da je trudna?  
> Da napomenem da je zavrsila na hitnoj,zbog svraba tijela,tj.plikovi kao od koprive,i prilikom dobijanja injekcije se onesvijstila! Recite mi da ima sanse i da svoju najjj,najjjj prijateljicu malo podignem! 
> Hvala svima


Sanja, na žalost to je negativna beta.

----------


## Sanja :)

Hvala curke  :Smile:

----------


## sushi

> evo jedno pitanje, dakle nova sam ovdje, u četvrtak idem vadit krv za hormone i mm spermiogrm-nalazi bi trebali bit odma gotovi. menge nemam pa tako ni ovulacije. zanima me koliko otprilike prođe vremena od sakupljanja nalaza do aih-a


nova meni je trebalo nekoliko mjeseci...evo kako: nakon prvih konzultacija cekala sam 3.dc za vadjenje hormona. u tom c napravila sam i ogtt i briseve +mm spermiogram. sve sam nalaze cekala oko 10 dana. na temelju tih nalaza pala je odluka na aih, pa sam trebala pricekati slijedecu m da bi napravili hsg. u tom slijedecem c obavila sam i ostale pretrage/papirologiju potrebnu za postupak, hepatitis+hiv markeri, javni biljeznik i sl., da bih s trecim c mogla u postupak. cini mi se da je to najbrzi moguci put jer je ovo neki minimum mogucih pretraga, a nije bilo nicega dodatnog za rijesavati ili lijeciti prije samog postupka.

ako si na VV u postupku vjerojatno ce ti netko tko je isto tamo moci vise reci... a i znas unaprijed da cete ici na aih? sada ce i godisnji malo produziti sve...

----------


## nova21

pa ja imam pco a mm spermiogram u os je bio uredan pa je rekao dr da ćemo ić na aih, cikluse nemam bez duphastona, 1.8 idem napravit pretrage hormona znači bez da sam pila tablete tak je dr rekao ako ne dobijem bez duphastona da ih ni ne pijem i da dođem 1.8 zadnja menga mi mila 15.6 (duphaston). Sad ćemo vidjet što će dr reći

----------


## sushi

nisam znala da za postupke uzimaju u obzir hormone koji nisu vadjeni pocetkom ciklusa... 
nova nadam se da ces nam javiti kako je proslo 1.8. i da cete sto prije u postupak  :Smile:

----------


## nova21

javim se čm dođem kući, tj 2.8 sam na forumu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Krtica

> *Krtica*,sretno i nadam se da do IVF-a neče biti potrebe doči
> Samo jedno informativno pitanje..kako to da ste radili AIH na 4 velika lijepa folikula?Zar se dr ne boji višeplodne trudnoče,mislim kako to da AIH nije prebačen na IVF,ako se to opče može.


Bilo je razmišljanja odustati od aih-a pa preći na ivf, ali smo ostali na aih-u. Ta 4 folikula razlikovala su se u veličini pa je dr ocjenila da je aih ok odabir. Prošli aih je bio s 3 folikulića jednake veličine pa na kraju ništa. 


Inesz, aih radili u poliklinici betiplusa.

----------


## Krtica

Nova 21 nemoj samo u Osijek na bilo kakvu mpo. Ta klinika je s obje noge u grobu. Tako mi je savjetovao svaki osječki ginekolog pa čak i onaj koji radi u bolnici.
 Skupljanje nalaza minimalno mjesec dana jel toliko ti treba za nalaz pape. Hormone na 3 dc se čekaju 2 tjedna, progesteron na 21 dan nešto kraće, a markere na hiv, hepatitis bi c, krvna grupa u kbo os 1-2 dana. Brisevi tjedan dana. Tsh ne znam koliko to sam radila privatno.

----------


## nova21

Krtice bila prije 1 god u Osijeku reko da nešto poduzmemo bila 3 puta i odustala, sad smo krenuli na vv. znači nismo ni jednom radili aih ni ikoji drugi postupak u os. papa i brisevi uredni, ovaj mj sam ih radila. 1.8 dakle idem hormone u zg

----------


## Krtica

Nova ja sam jednom ušla u ambulantu kod dr.P u Osijeku i zadnji put. 
Ja ne znam u koju bolnicu u Zg ići, privatno ne mogu financijski podnijeti. Petrova, vv, vg?? Nisam se raspitivala sve do sada. Nisam pomišljala na ivf scenarij. 
Sve potrebne pretrage sam odradila pa mislim na jedne konzultacije otići.

----------


## nova21

I ja sam kod dr P bila pa mi se zgadio, svaki put bi reko sasvim nešt drugo nego prije i tak ja odustala. krenuli smo na vv i mogu ti reći da je dr a bas super

----------


## Krtica

Nova koliko si čekala na termin za konzultacije? I ako nije problem o kojem je dr riječ? Pokušavam saznati tuđa iskustva kako bi lakše donijela odluku. Hvala ti!

----------


## miks

Ja sam radila prvu inseminaciju bez stimulacije u Zagrebu kod dr. Crvenkovica....druga iti sa stimulacijom je bila uspjesna ai na zalost spontani se desio i izgubila sam trudnocu sa 3 puna mjeseca. Imam jedno dijete....trudnoca brzo i prirodno zaceta i trudnoca uredna. Sada planiram da radim ITI inseminaciju kod dr. Borisa u CITu u Splitu dva mjeseca nakon spontanog. Da li cu morati ponovo raditi sve nalaze?

----------


## ivana999

Drage cure..nova sam ovdje..vec dvije godine pokusavamo zaceti..polovicom 12.mjeseca idemo na prve konzultacije..nekako mislim da ce nas poslati na aih jer je problem u slaboj pokretnosti spermica..eto,nadam se uspjehu i isto to zelim svima vama...

----------


## Viki88

:fige:

----------


## sladja01

Ivana999....ovako na prvu...imamo sličan problem..isto dvije god pokusavam ostati trudna i isto je kod mm mali problem kod pokretljivosti...i na Sveti Duh sam isla prije 2 mj na konzultacije i odmah upala na inseminaciju jer su mi se bas potrefili dani ciklusa...pila sam Klomifen od 3-8 DC i 12 DC na inseminaciju, nažalost nije uspjelo....mjesec iza opet Klomifeni i dogovor za inseminaciju,ali stvorila su se 4 folikula pa je pao dogovor na idemo na IVF...punkcija 4 folikula od kojih smo dobili dvije JS koje su nisu nažalost oplodile pa nisu ni vraćene...u 1.mj idem na dogovor za dalje....
Držim fige vama za uspješan prvi put  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Ivana999 želim da vam upali iz prve. U koju bolnicu idete na konzultacije? Ako ste kod privatnika tamo odmah možete dogovarati ivf. U državnim bolnicama ako sgram nije katastrofalan onda aih je prvi korak i rade 4 do ivf-a.
Ja sam prošla dva aih-a, sutra me čeka 3. Dijagnoza kod nas ne postoji.Snižen mi je malo amh, al doktori smatraju da to nije razlog mog nezatrudnjivanja.

----------


## Inesz

krtica,
koliko imaš godina?

----------


## Krtica

32godine.

----------


## ivana999

Hvala cure!!11.12.bili smo na konzultacijama(Petrova)i dr.je odredio ivf..on smatra da je nalaz mm los da bi uopce gubili vrijeme na aih..tako da 26.03.idem po lijekove..mislila sam da cu i duze cekati..eto nadam se uspjehu i vama zelim od srca isto..navijam za velike buse sta prije..

----------


## ivana999

Draga,zelim ti od srca da ti uspije..ti si kod privatnika?mi smo se odlucili na Petrovu..

----------


## ivana999

Hvala na figama..ja se nadam uspjehu..odredio nas je dr.na ivf zbog loseg nalaza spermiograma..tako da sad cekamo kraj treceg da idemo u postupak..jesi ti kod.dr.Baumana ili?mi smo se odlucili na Petrovu..

----------


## sladja01

Ivana, ja sam kod dr.Turudić, kod Baumana se dugo čekalo na red za prvi pregled....ali folikulometrije i sam postupak radi onaj doktor koji taj dan je tako da sam sve upoznala  :Smile:  Planirali smo mi ići na VV, ali dugo se čekalo za spermiogram pa smo se odlučili na Sd jer smo prije došli na red i tako smo i ostali tamo.
 Super što imete termin za lijekove i nije tako daleko tako da brzo će to doći...i daj Bože da uspije od prve i to će biti to  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Danas mi u Vinogradskoj dr. Tomić radio aih. Krvarim vrlo malo. Prva dva puta nisam. Jel to moguće da je malo zaderao cerviks? Nije me na postupku apsolutno ništa zabolilo.

----------


## bmaric

Krtica, to je sve normalno. Ja sam oba puta malo krvarila.

----------


## Krtica

Hvala bmaric. Ja nisam prije, al brzo je i stalo.

----------


## ivana999

Krtica,jedva cekam cuti dobre vijesti..

----------


## Krtica

Cure sretan Vam Božić! Naravno i vašim obiteljima!
Danas cijeli dan imam bolove u stomaku kao pred mengu. Ako se slučajno protegnem kao jutros jajnici bole uffff. Stomak tvrd. I moj najdraži simptom glavobolja. Mislim da test neću ni dočekati.
Kako ste vi?

----------


## Krtica

Nema lijepih vijesti kod mene. Test jutros negativan. Čekam mengu pa uzv i opet klomifeni i opet na aih, zadnji zadnjiiiiiiiii.

----------


## bmaric

Krtica, žao mi je!
Zašto opet na AIH? Probaj se s dr dogovoriti da idete na IVF. Taj AIH je samo gubljenje vremena...

----------


## Krtica

U Vinogradskoj je pravilo 4 aih-a prije ivf kod parova kod kojih nije pronađen nikakav problem. Pitala sam doktora i tako mi je objasnio. Nakon ovog aih-a ću vjerojatno u prirodni ivf i na listu čekanja za lijekove.
Strpljivo ću čekati. Nema nam drugog izbora.

----------


## ivana999

Sve najbolje i 2014..i da nam bude plodna..krtica,zao mi je da je test negativan..budi jaka..ma kod aih je mali postotak uspjesnosti,mislim da bi dva ili tri puta trebao biti maksimum..ali eto,to je samo moje misljenje sto nemora znaciti da je ispravno..ma drzin ti fige da ti sljedeci put uspije..

----------


## Krtica

Hvala Ivana!!! Evo stigla menga i idem na uzv prije klomifena pregledati jajnike. Razmišljam da dr predložim uz klomifen koji menopur mozda bude vise srece jer sam zadnji put lose reagirala na klomifen. 
Sretna nova svima!!! Neka Vam bude plodna!

----------


## bmaric

Krtica, i ja loše reagiran na klomifen, u biti skoro na nikako ne reagiram na njega, pa je moj dr predložio da sljedeći put idemo sa Femarom i malom dozom Gonala...

Nek vam svima bude ova godina sretna i plodna!

----------


## ivana999

Cure,jeste radile testiranje na hiv,hepatitis,sifilis?

----------


## Argente

Jesmo, to je svima uvjet za ulazak u MPO postupke, markeri se periodički ponavljaju.

----------


## ivana999

Gdje ste radile,koliko se cekaju nalazi?tnx na odg.

----------


## bubekica

markeri se rade u zavodu za transfuzijsku medicinu, petrova 3, po novom se narucuje, nalazi se cekaju 10 dana.

----------


## ivana999

Hvala ti!!

----------


## sladja01

Muž i ja smo početkom 11. mj. u Petrovoj radili test na hiv i hepatitis, tada se nije trebalo naručiti...

----------


## Krtica

Danas na 3dc na ultrazvuku doktor mi ostao iznenađen. Moji jajnici izgledaju kao da sam na pola ciklusa, a ne 3dc. Ima cista, folikula, koji god vrag da je  nije dobro. Menga kasnila, nije pravo došla, dva dana spottinga, a ev danas kao treći dan ciklusa je veći stala. Nisam je pravo ni imala. Eto to je klomifen napravio kojeg sam pila prošli ciklus, onda isto po prvi put u životu sam imala lošu reakciju i sada mi se sve nešto poremetilo. Jeste ikad itko od vas imao problema nakon klomifena? 
Odgađamo klomifen i aih dok se situacija ne sredi. Ostala sam razočarana.  :Sad:

----------


## bmaric

Krtica, ja sam dva puta bila na klomifenu, ali meni je samo utjecao na endometrij. U trećem postupku idem s Femarom + nešto malo Gonala. Moj mpo smatra da je dva puta klomifen sasvim dovoljno.

----------


## Krtica

Bmaric kod kojeg ste vi doktora? Koja bolnica?

----------


## sladja01

Ja sam dva ciklusa za redom bila na klomifenu i oba puta sam super reagirala i bez posljedica ali nažalost i bez rezultata. Prvi put sam imala 3 folikula veća od 15mm od kojih je na kraju jedan najveći kao ostao i radili smo inseminaciju, drugi put kao opet na inseminaciju,ali su se napravila 4 folikula pa sam zbog toga išla na ivf, punkcija sva četiri, ali samo su dvije JS bile...koje se na kraju nisu oplodile...

----------


## Argente

S obzirom na to da smo već došli do 65. stranice, radi preglednosti ključamo ovu i otvaramo novu temu!

link na novu temu

----------

